# Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus



## Schutenpiet

Jetzt Hab ich mir ein Zweitschiff für den Meerforellen uind Dorschfang zugelegt.
Probefahrt ist ohne Vollbad vollzogen.
Ist zwar noch ne kippelige Angelegenheit, denke aber, dass sich das geben wird. Mal sehen, ob die Bedienung auch an der Küste so gut klappt, wie auf der Wakenitz. hier ein paar Bilder vom guten Stück.  :vik: Freu mich schon mal auf Vollbad oder Dorsch:q:q
Peter


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wäre mir schon lieber als ein Belly))



> Ist zwar noch ne kippelige Angelegenheit


Kann man da nicht rigendwie so ne Art "Ausleger" dran machen wie bei den polynesischen Kanus?
Dann dürfte das alles doch wesentlich stabiler von der Wasserlage her sein, denke ich.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre mir schon lieber als ein Belly))
> 
> 
> Kann man da nicht rigendwie so ne Art "Ausleger" dran machen wie bei den polynesischen Kanus?
> Dann dürfte das alles doch wesentlich stabiler von der Wasserlage her sein, denke ich.



:vik:Hallo Thomas, na klar geht das.
Das Gute an dem kajak ist die Tatsache, dass für die Montage von irgendwelchen Anbauten schon Gewinde vorgesehen sind.
Da könntest Du sogar eventuell..vielleicht ´nen Außenborder 
montieren  :q:q
An Ausleger hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber nur zum Einsteigen. wenn man sitzt, geht´s auch ohne.
Beim Einsteigen vom Steg aus ist es ein wenig blöd, weil in der Mitte eine Art Konsole verläuft, so dass man nicht in die Mitte treten kann, wie beim Normalkajak.
Ansonsten schön schnell das Teil

Peter


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> Da könntest Du sogar eventuell..vielleicht ´nen Außenborder
> montieren


))))
So könnte das was werden....


----------



## Pescador

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Peter,

Das Fischen von einem Kajak wie Du es hast (offene Schale), ist besonders bei Wellengang nicht ungefährlich, da schnell mal offenliegendes Tackle und Zubehör verloren gehen kann.
Ich bevorzuge geschlossene Kajaks mit Spritzdecke, und trage dabei eine kurze Fliegenweste. Habe auch Halterungen am Kajak angebracht zum befestigen der Rute und zum ablegen des Paddels. :m
(Aber ein schönes Kajak hast Du da schon...)

@Thomas 9904
Mit etwas Übung kann man in einem Kajak fahren und auch angeln ohne einen Ausleger zu brauchen. Eh unpraktisch, denn wie wilst Du mit Ausleger vernünftig angeln? Und beim Ein- und Aussteigen gibt es so auch immer nasse Füsse...


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin ,
geiles Teil Peter vertell mal wie es morgen auf der See wird 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sieht schnieke aus!!  Schick mir doch mal bitte die Quelle für die guten Teilchen. So ein Sit-on Yak bekäm ich vermutlich sogar recht locker genehmigt - so für die Kinder und so ....


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre mir schon lieber als ein Belly))
> 
> 
> .



|abgelehn Thomas , son Teil ist nur was für Leute die sich mit dem Belly Boot auskennen oder zumindestens einmal damit 5 Minuten in der Ostsee gepaddelt haben |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schickes Teil! Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

prima Gerät...

Falls Du noch einen Link zu einem Kayak-Kollegen möchtest, kannste hier mal reinschauen...

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> Das Fischen von einem Kajak wie Du es hast (offene Schale), ist besonders bei Wellengang nicht ungefährlich, da schnell mal offenliegendes Tackle und Zubehör verloren gehen kann.
> Ich bevorzuge geschlossene Kajaks mit Spritzdecke, und trage dabei eine kurze Fliegenweste. Habe auch Halterungen am Kajak angebracht zum befestigen der Rute und zum ablegen des Paddels. Guckst Du hier! :m
> (Aber ein schönes Kajak hast Du da schon...)
> 
> @Thomas 9904
> Mit etwas Übung kann man in einem Kajak fahren und auch angeln ohne einen Ausleger zu brauchen. Eh unpraktisch, denn wie wilst Du mit Ausleger vernünftig angeln? Und beim Ein- und Aussteigen gibt es so auch immer nasse Füsse...




Werde meine Tackles und Zubehör in einer Box auf dem Achterdeck unterbringen, bzw. in meiner Watweste.
Für die Angelei, die ich damit bestreiten will, Dorsch und Mefo bei ruhigem Wasser ist das Risiko nass zu werden beim Ein,ä-aussteigen am größten denke ich .
sollte zu viel Welle stehen, dann würde ich auch im Belly nicht rausfahren. Vorteil beim offenen Kajak: bei einer Kenterung lenzt sich mein Kajak komplett selbst, und ich brauche nicht die Eskimorolle mit dorschgeschirr, und all dem Gerödel üben, um nicht zu ersaufen  :q
Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> 
> |abgelehn Thomas , son Teil ist nur was für Leute die sich mit dem Belly Boot auskennen oder zumindestens einmal damit 5 Minuten in der Ostsee gepaddelt haben |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Die 5 Minuten macht er locker beim nächsten Spanferkeltreffen voll.
Er kann erst mit meinem Guideline, und nach der Pause mit dem Kajak fahren nä thomas :q:q:q


----------



## Pescador

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> ...und ich brauche nicht die Eskimorolle mit dorschgeschirr, und all dem Gerödel üben, um nicht zu ersaufen :q
> Peter


Köstlich, wenn man sich sowas mal bildlich vorstellt...


----------



## Tulpe2

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi,

meine Kollegen haben 2005 32mal solch selbstherrlichen und überheblichen "Kleinstbootfahreren" Hilfe in Seenot gewährt.
Darunter diverse See-Kajak-Fahrer.
Wer, wo immer, mit solchen Teilen, in die offene See paddelt, müsste vor dem Ablegen unterschreiben: 
"ICH VERZICHTE AUSDRÜCKLICH AUF HILFE IM SEENOTFALL"

Im "WK II" hießen solche Leute: "Kamikaze"

PS: Der Tod durch Ertrinken dauert zumeist zwischen 15 und 30 Minuten. Wer Pech hat, tauch zwischendurch noch mal auf und verlängert sein Leiden.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Kollegen haben 2005 32mal solch selbstherrlichen und überheblichen "Kleinstbootfahreren" Hilfe in Seenot gewährt.
> Darunter diverse See-Kajak-Fahrer.
> Wer, wo immer, mit solchen Teilen, in die offene See paddelt, müsste vor dem Ablegen unterschreiben:
> "ICH VERZICHTE AUSDRÜCKLICH AUF HILFE IM SEENOTFALL"
> 
> Im "WK II" hießen solche Leute: "Kamikaze"
> 
> PS: Der Tod durch Ertrinken dauert zumeist zwischen 15 und 30 Minuten. Wer Pech hat, tauch zwischendurch noch mal auf und verlängert sein Leiden.



Wem sagst du das, bin über 2 Jahre weltweit zur See gefahren, habe 30 Jahre Segelerfahrung, sportbootführerschein, Br-Schein und BK-Schein....
Ich glaub ich weiß was ich tue. Ausrüstung: Handy, GPS, Seenotfackel, Lifebelt, und Automatikweste.
Ausserdem wirst du mich und die meisten anderen aus diesem Board nicht in internationalen Gewässern antreffen |supergri
----Oder einfach nur ein bisschen neidisch ???
----oder gewerbsmässiger Fischer mit Fangbeschränkung???
Peter

:vik:


----------



## theactor

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

HI,

Schick, Peter!! 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil! #6

#h


----------



## Tulpe2

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> ...
> ----Oder einfach nur ein bisschen neidisch ???
> ----oder gewerbsmässiger Fischer mit Fangbeschränkung???
> Peter



Neidisch - Nö, hab doch mein 320er RIB mit 15PS AB. Allerdings nicht für die Ostsee.
Fischer - Nö, Techniker in einer "seefahrenden Behörde".

OK. Hab mich zu krass ausgedrückt. Aber es gibt wirklich Leute, die ohne jegliche Kenntnis mit "Kleinstfahrzeugen" auf die See paddeln.

PS: Beim Handy gibt es aber viele Funklöcher auf See.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Neidisch - Nö, hab doch mein 320er RIB mit 15PS AB. Allerdings nicht für die Ostsee.
> Fischer - Nö, Techniker in einer "seefahrenden Behörde".
> 
> OK. Hab mich zu krass ausgedrückt. Aber es gibt wirklich Leute, die ohne jegliche Kenntnis mit "Kleinstfahrzeugen" auf die See paddeln.
> 
> PS: Beim Handy gibt es aber viele Funklöcher auf See.



ich kann deine Ansicht sehr gut nachvollziehen, bin nämlich an der Küste großgeworden, unter anderem auch damit, dass man die Elemente  allenfalls respektieren, aber nicht besiegen kann
Hast natürlich recht mit  dem jetzt verbliebenen Rest deiner Aussage,.. es ist nicht fair, wenn man  durch leichtsinniges Freizeitverhalten andere zwingt, Kopf und Kragen zu riskieren :m

Aber es sind grundsätzlich nicht immer alle so :q:q

Petriheil

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Gestern so gegen 14:00 hatte ich ein Date mit bine ,
aber als ich an die Küste kam stellte ich fest, das da schon ne Großveranstaltung im Gange war.
Wenn man auf die Ostsee schaute, waren da gleich zu Anfang ca. 6 Bellys zu sehen. Und ich hatte mir das Superwetter zum Kajaktest mit Angel ausgesucht...--Weise Entscheidung :g
Nachdem ich das Kajak problemlos an den Strand geschafft hatte und alles an Bord war, kam der erste unkritische Augenblick: Einsteigen und hinsetzen, ohne umkippen...aber war problemloser als beim Test vom Steg aus :q Dann nahm ich Fahrt auf Richtung Belly Flotte, von wo mir ein irgendwie steifes Sitzverhalten bescheinigt wurde. Das mag an der ungewohnten Wasserlage des Kajaks gelegen haben. Mit der Zeit kommt dann aber doch mehr Sicherheit auf, und ich konnte entspannt angeln.
Der nächste Höhepunkt war dann der erste Kajakdorsch, der mir dann bewußt machte, das es im Kajak sinnvoll ist, den Drill über den Bug zu führen, um stabil zu bleiben.
Beim zweiten Dorsch ging´s dann schon besser, und im verlauf des Drills merkt man, das so ein Kajak wenig Widerstand bietet.-- Ich wurde vom 60-er Dorsch ein Stück gezogen :q
, konnte ihn aber auch sicher landen. Der dritte Dorsch war dann schon fast Routine.  Insgesamt fiel der Test sehr angenehm aus. Vorteil beim Kajak: man ist schneller da, wo man hin will, und schneller an Land wenn´s sein muß.
Werde aber trotzdem immer wieder in meinem Belly auf Tour gehen, allein schon der laschen Sitzhaltung wegen, die darin möglich ist. :q:q
PS. Spaß hatten wir aber alle und der eine oder andere Dorsch fand seinen Weg in unsere Küche.


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Peter, 
ein schickes Gefährt hast Du da. #6 
Und Petri zu den ersten Yak-Dorschen. Haben die Fische immer noch so spitz gebissen ? 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Hardi schrieb:


> Moin Peter,
> ein schickes Gefährt hast Du da. #6
> Und Petri zu den ersten Yak-Dorschen. Haben die Fische immer noch so spitz gebissen ?
> Gruß Thomas



petri Dank

Die Dorsche haben eigentlich nur auf gaaaanz langsam geführten Blinker gebissen, aber dann ging´s los|supergri

Peter


----------



## Armin Gips

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Beim Einsteigen vom Steg aus ist es ein wenig blöd, weil in der Mitte eine Art Konsole verläuft, so dass man nicht in die Mitte treten kann, wie beim Normalkajak.
> Ansonsten schön schnell das Teil
> 
> Peter


 
Hallo Peter,

versuch mal zum einsteigen die sogenannte Paddelbrücke.
Ich kanns mit Worten schlecht beschreiben, deshalb hab ich´s mal in dein Bild gemalt.
Du greifst mit der linken Hand Paddel *und* Sitzgurt, mit der rechten dann das Paddel, das mit der Paddelrückseite auf dem Steg aufliegt und rutscht dann vom Steg, mit dem Linken Bein zuerst, ins Boot.
So sollte es ohne zu Kippeln klappen.

Gruß Norbert




Ach so. Malen kann ich auch nicht! :q


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

sieht gut aus das Teil !!! 
beschäftige mich auch grad etwas damit ... hätte ja Lust auf sowas zum Wasserwandern ( und Angeln natürlich auch :m )
kannst ja mal nen paar Erfahrungs-,Fangberichte einstellen ...


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ armin gips: ist doch ne anschauliche Sache, werde es demnächst mal testen.|supergri
Sieht eigentlich ganz logisch und einfach aus.

Danke Peter


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

falls du nich mehr so viel paddeln willst oder mit deinem Gefährt mal größere Strecken zurücklegen willst - hab ich neulich mal diese Kontruktion gesehen.
mit nem 2-3 PS Motor bestimmt nen ganz schöner Renner #6
und dann kannst damit auch Schleppangeln auf Meerforellen  ... :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:m@ HD4ever   Das ist die Tuningvariante für den angelnden Chefkoch ohne Belly Kenntnisse :m

Hatte ich irgendwann auch schon gesehen |supergri

Aber das Ding ist auch so ganz flott unterwegs.
Habe mal gemessen für 400 m ca. 2 1/2 Minuten.
Das reicht um mal eben an die  7-8 Metermarke zu fahren und wenn nötig mit Hai im Nacken in 1 Minute zurück zum Strand 

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin nach Rahlstedt da übern Steidel (insider) na noch ne Rolle beim aussteigen gemacht ? Bist ja ganz schön losgedonnert mit Deiner grünen Barkasse ich wäre froh wenn es mit dem Belly nur halb so schnell ginge, bin neidisch#q interessant wäre mal von Dir zu erfahren wie sich das Teil bei Wellengang verhält :vGruß Roland


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> @ HD4ever Das ist die Tuningvariante für den angelnden Chefkoch ohne Belly Kenntnisse


)))))
So isses, das gefällt mir schon ganz gut)))))


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich fahr Canadier im Fluß (bis WW2) und gelegentlich Kajak. Fischen vom Kajak ist eine wunderschöne Sache, wenn man etwas Kajakfahren kann.
Wenn man es nicht so gut kann, wird man gelegentlich mit dem Ding umfallen (sogar mit dem Canadier...).
Ist an sich kein Problem, beim Sit-on-Top (so eines hast du ja dem Bild nach), kommst du mit etwas Übung wieder aufs Boot.

Aaaber: wenn das Wasser nur noch 10° C hat, du weit vom Ufer weg bist, vieleicht noch ablandigen Wind hast, hast du trotzdem ein sehr ernstes Problem. Du hast nen Schock vom kalten Wasser (es sei denn du trägst Neopren), dein Angelzeug schwimmt verteilt im Wasser (oder geht unter und ist weg....), und der Wind treibt dein Boot schneller ab, als du schwimmen kannst. Im kalten Wasser hast du vieleicht auch nicht mehr die Kraft wieder ins Boot zu kommen. Wenn eisiger Wind weht, unterkühlst du in den nassen Klamotten sogar wenn du es wieder ins Boot geschafft hast, oder sogar wieder an Land bist.
Mich wundert, dass hier bei den Kajakthemen von den alten Hasen (die das sicher wissen...) nicht auf so was hingewiesen wird. 
Bei einer Wassertemperatur von unter 15°C käme ich nicht mehr auf die Idee, vom Kajak zu fischen (bzw. vom Canadier....)


----------



## Glxxssbxrg

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Da will ich mal drauf antworten:
1. 
Jeder, der mit dem Sit on top fährt, ist sich bewusst, das er mit den Sachen die er an hat, auch mal "baden" gehen kann. Dem entsprechend hat man seine Kleidung ausgewählt.
2.
Reservekleidung an Land ist immer dabei.
3. 
Alles, was im Kajak ist, ist mit Leinen gesichert. Wenn ich umkippe und wieder eingestiegen bin, brauch ich nur an den entsprechenden Strippen zu ziehen.
4. 
Ich habe an meinem Boot eine "Mini-Strickleiter". Die ist stets eingerollt. Sollte ich tatsächlich im Wasser sein, erleichtert so ein Ding den Einstieg enorm.
5.
Ich selber bin immer mit einer Leine an meinem Boot gesichert (ca. 2 Meter)
6.
Ich habe am Körper immer - neben der Schwimmweste - eine Anglerweste, wo z.B. ein Kompass und eine Pfeife drin sind.
7.
Ich habe immer - wenn ich auf dem Sit on top sitze und es kalt ist - eine Wathose an mit Gürtel, damit das Wasser nicht so schnell in die Hose laufen kann.
8.
Ich fahre nicht aufs Wasser, wenn ich mich unsicher fühle.

Ich hoffe, das reicht
Angeln mit dem Kajak ist richtig GEIL!!!!
Burkhard


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@bb-cruiser: war ne flotte rücktour, der Ausstieg wie der Einstieg am Strand deutlich einfacher als am Steg #6
Die vorgenannte Variante mit der Paddelbrücke konnte ich noch nicht testen.
Werde dir aber über wellenerfahrungen berichten.

@Heinzrch: Finde es gut, dass du dir diese Sorgen machst, aber brauchst du nicht  1.Im Winter trage ich Neoprenklamotten mit entsprechender Fliesunterwäsche
2. so wie die Antwort von Burkhard.

Du versuchst hier Küstenmenschen über die Gefahren auf dem Wasser aufzuklären #h Danke


Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hu Hu Peter..:vik:

sah ja echt schick aus du auf deinem Boot :q:q:q

nächstes mal montieren wir bei dir ein Seil, dann kannst du uns mit raus ziehen... aber nur raus..

zurück könnte es für dich schwieriger werden, wenn wir die ganzen Fische am Galgen haben...:vik::vik::vik:
oder wir packen sie dir ins Boot..

Gruß Marco


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hu Hu Peter..:vik:
> 
> sah ja echt schick aus du auf deinem Boot :q:q:q
> 
> nächstes mal montieren wir bei dir ein Seil, dann kannst du uns mit raus ziehen... aber nur raus..
> 
> zurück könnte es für dich schwieriger werden, wenn wir die ganzen Fische am Galgen haben...:vik::vik::vik:
> oder wir packen sie dir ins Boot..
> 
> Gruß Marco



Hi Marco wenn man sich schon kaum sieht, dann wenigstens hier, wa ?? kommst du auch zum Tüdeln? kann dich mitnehmen.
nachmittags fusselfischen an die Küste |supergri|supergri
Wenn ja, ich fahre so gegen halb zehn 
|bla:

Peter


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das mit der "Paddelbrücke" klappt übrigens ganz hervorragend, allerdings nur wenn sich Kajakoberkante und Stegoberkante annährend auf gleicher Höhe befinden.

Hast du mal ein Link zu einer Seite auf der man dein Sot einsehen kann?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jetzt wurden die ersten Erfahrungen mit Wellen und ein wenig Wind gemacht :q:q...affengeil.
Georg, al und ich haben gestern vor Pelzerhaken mein Kajak noch mal auf Kippstabilität getestet -  und für gut befunden.
selbst das quersitzen mit beiden Beinen auf einer Seite aussenbords bei Wellen quer zum Boot konnten nachher nicht mehr so wirklich beeindrucken. :q
Wir hatten einen Mordsspaßß daran mal zu testen was geht,  und es geht eine Menge. Praktisch ist auch die Selbstlenzung.
Kurz und Gut : Empfehlenswert,   trotzdem bleibt das Belly boot in Betrieb, und wenn auch nur, um sich mit Gleichgesinnten treiben zu lassen|supergri

Peter


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja Peter, hat echt Laune gemacht damit rumzupaddeln. Mich interessiert trotz alle dem noch mal, wie sich die "Dicke Berta" bei sagen wir mal so um 5 Bft. nebst dazugehörigen Wellen mit Puderzucker obendrauf macht! #c

Der Geschwindigkeitsfaktor ist ganz klar nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Da kann man für die 2min die Rute auch im Halfter lassen oder an der Oberfläche auf Marlin's schleppen. |rolleyes

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Fotos von gestern?


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin auch drauf und dran mir so ein Kajak zu kaufen.
Könnte man damit auch vor Langeland auf Dorsch fischen.
Oder wie kann man eventuell damit schleppen?
Oder ist ein Jocker Schlauchboot doch besser?
Wo verstaut man gefangene Fische?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Al : das mit den Schaumkronen und allem drum und dran 
werde ich aus prinzip versuchen zu vermeiden wegen Sicherheit usw.
Würde ich auch im Belly nicht ausreizen, gibt erfahrene Belly strampler, die da einiges zu berichten könnten.
wenn aber der Wind ablandig ist, und dadurch wenig Welle, dann hab ich im Kajak gegenüber dem Belly den Vorteil, dass ich noch Fahrt über Grund mache, und zwar mehr, als mit nem Belly.
Es soll Bilder geben, von einem Sailor aus Ostfriesland bei Wasserspielchen mit dem Ozeanriesen (schwimmende Fischfabrik):q aber sind wohl noch nicht freigegeben#c
Herrin über den aufnehmenden Apparat ist Michaels Frau
#h#h

seh´n wollen|supergri|supergri

@ Heuwiese: Hab´s selbst erst neu, und kenne die angesprochenen Fanggründe nicht, deshalb hier Zurückhaltung.
Deinen Fang kannst Du in einem Heckkorb verstauen, oder baust Dir ´nen Fischgalgen, und hälst die Fische im Wasser frisch.

Peter


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke für die Info. 
Ich werde den folgenden Berichten lauschen.
Ach so, wo bekommt man so ein Teil?


----------



## dkkosta

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich interessiere mich seid Kurzem auch für die Angelei von einem Kajak! Mit dem nötigen Respekt vor den Elementen und einer Begleitung, gerade bei den ersten Ausfahrten|znaika:!
Eine Seite habe ich im Netz auch schon gefunden, bei der man sich sein Kajak auch bestellen kann:
http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler_editions/
Allerdings würde ich die Boote lieber erst mit eigenen Augen sehen wollen, deswegen warte ich bis Dezember, dann soll in Holland eine Messe sein, wobei die Kajak ausgestellt werden!


----------



## dkkosta

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Und jetzt noch ein Link für die Dinge, die man zusätzlich an die Angelkajaks anbringen kann, ich werde immer rappeliger:q:
http://www.anglersafloat.co.uk/KayakPictures1.html


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

der Hinweis war nicht für die alten Hasen, sondern für die Frischlinge, die sich von dem thread inspiriert fühlen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Kajakfischen ! 
PS: Paddelbrücke funktioniert auch in flachem Wasser bzw. am Ufer, wenn man das Paddel mit ganz langer Seite abstützt. Das Kajak ist dann vieleicht 20° Richtung Stützseite geneigt, aber völlig stabil zum Einsteigen.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Es soll Bilder geben, von einem Sailor aus Ostfriesland bei Wasserspielchen mit dem Ozeanriesen (schwimmende Fischfabrik):q aber sind wohl noch nicht freigegeben#c
> Herrin über den aufnehmenden Apparat ist Michaels Frau
> #h#h
> 
> seh´n wollen|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Peter




Auf die Fotos warte ich ja auch gaaaanz gespannt  


Ich war wirklich erstaunt, wie stabil das Kayak läuft. Beim "in-Fahrt-kommen" ist es ja für'n Kayak nicht ungewöhnlich, dass es einem bisschen schaukelig vorkommt  In Fahrt ist das Kayak echt sehr stabil.

Aaaber - ich bin mit dem SOT quer zur Welle gefahren; erst ein Bein raus, dann beide auf einer Seite .... usw. usw. usw.

Sogar knappe Drehungen und Rückwärtsfahren sind drin - echt gut #6

Bin echt gegeistert von dem Teil #6


----------



## Ice Bear 66

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habe bislang immer mit einem Canadier geangelt. war immer zufrieden mit dem dreisitzer.
Der Vorteil ist du bist nie alleine und wenn mal ein großer drann ist kann der zweite mann das Boot bewegen und mann hat mehr platz wenn die Mittlere Sitzbank herausgenommen wird, und mit dreizig Kg ist es auch nicht zu schwer.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ cassi: wir nutzen diese Boote, um mal eben von Lübeck an die Ostsee zu fahren , mit Boot auf dem Dach. wir haben keine Dauerliegeplätze, sondern fahren da hin wo Fisch ist.
und dann machen 10 KG Unterschied ne Menge aus :m

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Peter sitzt man jetzt da man keine Flossen mehr braucht mit Schlips und Kragen beim angeln ?#r


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo Peter sitzt man jetzt da man keine Flossen mehr braucht mit Schlips und Kragen beim angeln ?#r



nee aber nach den letzten posting hab ich mir gedacht, vielleicht
zweifeln nicht so viele, wenn man mal sein wahres Ich zeigt 
:m
übrigens die Flossen werden noch lange nicht weggepackt
----ich kann nähmlich auch anders. Du siehst Goedoek und mich nach dem Angeln 


Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ BB-cruiser

Das neue Bild ( Avatar ) zeigt Peter und mich am Buffet beim Chinesen  :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ BB-cruiser
> 
> Das neue Bild ( Avatar ) zeigt Peter und mich am Buffet beim Chinesen  :q :q



stimmt mich beim ersten Gang und Georg....|bigeyes


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dor snackt wi noch mol över :r

 :q :q


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So - um mal aus dem Off Topic zu kommen, hier ein paar Bilder von unserem traumhaften Tag an der Küste.

Die Bilder hat Hornhechteutin mir freundlicherweise geschickt ( stimmt also nicht wenn Nina Hagen singt "Du hast den Farbfilm vergessen, mein Michael"  :m


Das Kayak noch nicht mal in voller Fahrt.

http://img507.*ih.us/img507/1977/pelzerhagen020ch5.th.jpg


Auch Regina ist glücklich :g


http://img84.*ih.us/img84/4308/pelzerhagen019zu0.th.jpg


Im Rückwärtsgang |bigeyes


http://img84.*ih.us/img84/6690/pelzerhagen021mr3.th.jpg



Auch haben will #6

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/4480/pelzerhagen022yn0.th.jpg


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na wenn der keinen Spaß hat ...
Leider kann man die Wellen nicht richtig sehen :c
Da waren aber wirklich welche.

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schönes Foto von euch beiden aber wer sind die beiden Herren die euch hochhalten ?:m Ihr müßt mehr essen Männers#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Schönes Foto von euch beiden aber wer sind die beiden Herren die euch hochhalten ?:m Ihr müßt mehr essen Männers#h



und wer soll das bezahlen  #c


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Beim nächsten Treffen auf dem Wasser werde ich euch einen kleinen Leoparden schenken |rolleyes


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Treffen auf dem Wasser werde ich euch einen kleinen Leoparden schenken |rolleyes





Danke danke danke|laola:

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Schönes Foto von euch beiden aber wer sind die beiden Herren die euch hochhalten ?:m Ihr müßt mehr essen Männers#h




Danke, BB Cruiser - das ist Balsam für die Seele  :m


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich bin auch drauf und dran mir so ein Kajak zu kaufen.
> Könnte man damit auch vor Langeland auf Dorsch fischen.
> Oder wie kann man eventuell damit schleppen?
> Oder ist ein Jocker Schlauchboot doch besser?
> Wo verstaut man gefangene Fische?




Moin Heuwiese #h


Na, denn will ich mal versuchen, Dir weiter zu helfen 

Vorweg - ich bin nicht der große Seekayakfischer ( noch nicht |supergri). Zwar habe ich vom Belly Boat aus geangelt und vom Canadier bei uns auf den Kanälen, aber richtig "angefixt" vom Kayak bin ich erst, seit dem Peter seins vorgestellt hat. Der Kauf eines SOTs ist aber schon länger bei mir ein Thema und so kann ich zumindest mit etwas Theorie dienen.

Vielleicht schreiben Hardi und Peter ja noch das ein oder andere Wort #y #y


Zum Thema: Angeln vor Langeland - generell ja ! Schleppen kannst Du damit auch schon beim rausfahren. Die Fische kannst Du am Stringer im Wasser lassen oder ins Boot legen - kein Ding.

Vorteil gegenüber einem Schlauchboot ist das Gewicht und ein fester, unsinkbarer Bootskörper.

Bloß wie das mit allen Dingen so ist, kommt jetzt das ABER 
Vor Langeland hast Du an einigen Ecken 'ne ganz schöne Strömung. Da solltest Du Dich vorher und auch kurz vor dem Angeln drüber informieren. Das man bei BSH oder dem Wetterdienst von Fünen sich vorher übers Wetter informiert, bedarf wohl keiner weiteren Worte.Weiterhin würde ich nicht da rausfahren, wo viele Freizeitkapitäne sich tummeln. Egal ob Kayak oder BB, man ist der Schwächste auf dem Wasser und wird schlecht gesehen. 

Kompass, Handy ( vorher prüfen, ob Du Empfang hast ) mit eingespeicherte Notrufnummer) und Signalmittel sollen "am Mann" sein - und zwar griffbereit und nicht unter den Köderboxen. Funktionierende Rettungsweste legt man an, bevor man ins Boot geht.

So - wenn jetzt noch das Paddel gesichert ist und Du jemanden dabei hast kann's losgehen.

Übe das "Wiedereinsteigen" solange im flachen Wasser, bis das sitzt.Selbst wenn Du "tüdelig" nachts aus dem Bett fällst muss das drinsitzen :q

Also vorher fein auf dem See oder an geeigneter Stelle Manöver machen.


Bitte nicht missverstehen - aber ich weiß nicht wieviel Erfahrung Du da bereits hast. Und ertrinken kannst Du nur einmal im Leben.

Aber mit dem richtigen Training und der Einstellung, das man nicht bei jedem Wetter raus muss, ist so ein Kayak 'ne tolle Sache #6 und Du kannst uns mit tollen, bebilderten Berichten erfreuen.


Gruß Georg


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,
@Peter, wir sollten unbeding mal zusammen los. |supergri

Habe das endlich auch mal wieder geschafft, einen Törn mit dem Yak zu machen, so sieht eine Tour mit dem Sot Yak in Etwa aus. klick mich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wusste doch, dass auf Dich Verlass ist Thomas #h



1a Bericht - und die Bilder :k :k :k

Tsacha - dat nütz neets, ick mutt ook so een hebben


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Heuwiese,
habe viel und heufig im Langelandbelt mit dem motorisierten Kleinboot geangelt.
Mit meinem Kajak würde ich nicht  im Langelandbelt fahren bzw. angeln. Georg hat das schon richtiger weise angesprochen, bei der doch teilweise starken Strömung wäre mir das mit dem Kayak zu riskant.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Hardi schrieb:


> Moin,
> @Peter, wir sollten unbeding mal zusammen los. |supergri
> 
> Habe das endlich auch mal wieder geschafft, einen Törn mit dem Yak zu machen, so sieht eine Tour mit dem Sot Yak in Etwa aus. klick mich.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



schöner Bericht, bin noch dabei das yak zu optimieren, was auch immer mit Rückschlägen zu tun hat. Z.B. hält auf dem PE kein Silikon als kleber, man muss schon richtigen PE-Kleber nehmen...
der sitz dann aber auch bombenfest 
Aber alles kleinkram, und solange die Sicherheitgegeben ist |supergri
Wir hören noch voneinander.
Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> schöner Bericht, bin noch dabei das yak zu optimieren, was auch immer mit Rückschlägen zu tun hat. Z.B. hält auf dem PE kein Silikon als kleber, man muss schon richtigen PE-Kleber nehmen...
> der sitz dann aber auch bombenfest
> Aber alles kleinkram, und solange die Sicherheitgegeben ist |supergri
> Wir hören noch voneinander.
> Peter




Der Peter |bigeyes


Kann auch nie genug kriegen - erst ein Belly Boat, dann das Kayak und jetzt ein Yak |supergri 

Vielleicht solltest Du das Yak erst scheren, dann hält auch der Kleber > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yak


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## bertman

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo erstmal alle,

ich lese diesen Threat mit grosser Begeisterung, da ich vor allem als Kind, sehr häufig vom Boot geschleppt habe, und daher schon einiges an Erfahrung auf dem Sektor habe. Macht weiter so, und schreibt schöne Berichte :m Vielleicht komme ich ja auch mal wieder zum Angeln vom Kleinstboot.

@Heuwiese

Angeln im Kajak vor Langeland ist in meinen Augen *LEBENSMÜDE !!* Bei einer oftmals sehr starken drift, und noch häufiger schweren Wellengang (schon für ein Kleinboot mit Motor), würden mich keine 1000 Pferde auf so ein Gefährt kriegen. Ich wunder mich manchmal auch, wie die Leute in ihren kleinen, oftmals gemieteten Ruderbooten mit Motor rausfahren. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wir auf der letzten Tour im schnitt 4 Knoten Drift hatten, und eine Menge Kleinboote unterwegs waren, die Teilweise schneller abgetrieben waren, als man gucken konnte, möchte ich mir das im Kajak garnicht vorstellen.

Und wie schon erwähnt, sind die Freizeitkapitäne, die einmal pro Jahr im Boot sitzen, und gerne  mal was übersehen, eine der grösstren Gefahren für so ein kleines Boot!

Also tu es lieber nicht! 
#
Gruss Robert :vik:


----------



## StefanTS

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Servus zusammen,

ich find Eure Erfahrungsberichte hier total klasse. Vielen Dank dafür. Ihr habt mir den Mund ganz schön wässrig gemacht, und ich bin schon am überlegen, wie ich am besten an so ein Ding rankommen (Will heißen - Frau überzeugen |supergri) Bisher hab ich lediglich von unserem Sevylor Puste Kayak (Tahiti) aus gefischt, aber irgendwie tu ich mir schwer dem zu vetrauen. Wenn da die Luft ausgeht, oje. Allerdings war ich natürlich nur Ufernah auf Seen unterwegs, da ging das schon. Spaß gemacht hat's auf alle Fälle.

Aber hierzu:


dkkosta schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch ein Link für die Dinge, die man zusätzlich an die Angelkajaks anbringen kann
> http://www.anglersafloat.co.uk/KayakPictures1.html



Auf einem der Bilder sieht man, dass die Ruten mit so einer Art Spiralkabel gesichert sind. Jemand von Euch schonmal irgendwo gesehen? Wäre doch eigentlich ideal, die Ruten damit zu sichern. Klettband um die Rute, und per Spiralkabel ans Kajak / Boot. Vielleicht hat einer von Euch ja einen Hinweis, wo es sowas gibt.

EDIT:
Hab gerade hier was gefunden:

Quick Release Rod Leash

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, wo sowas in Deutschland zu beziehen ist...


Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Stefan,
die könnte es in Deutschland evtl. von Prijon geben.
Ich habe mir aus Gummizügen (Meterware aus dem Boots-/Yachtshop) und Karabinern, für kleines Geld, Sicherungsleinen für das Angelgerät gebastelt.
Aber viel wichtiger ist erst mal eine Paddelsicherung und die Sicherung des Paddlers am Kajak selber.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na, ja - ein "Anfängerrevier" ist Langeland sicherlich nicht gerade 


Selbstverständlich ist deine Warnung gut und auch ernst zu nehmen. Auf der Nordwestseite könnte man es durchaus versuchen.

Die bessere Alternative: gar nicht erst so weit fahren, auf Fyn bleiben und dort schippern :m  Da hast auch Ausweichmöglichkeiten :m


----------



## theactor

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

HI,

das, was wir damals so vor Ort gehört haben, wie es vor LL so "abgeht" würde ich auch lieber davon abgesehen. Dann lieber für einen Tag ein Boot mieten...
Safety first !

|wavey:


----------



## StefanTS

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Thomas,

danke für den Link, waren einige Interessante Dinge dabei. Selber bauen ist auch keine schlechte Idee, das mit den Gummizügen muss ich mir mal anschauen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> das, was wir damals so vor Ort gehört haben, wie es vor LL so "abgeht" würde ich auch lieber davon abgesehen. Dann lieber für einen Tag ein Boot mieten...
> Safety first !
> 
> |wavey:




Moin "Abstractor"  :m


Ich will den Kollegen doch auch nicht ins Unglück stürzen |bla:

Als Anfänger würde ich sowieso erstmal ein "Trockentraining" in sicheren Gewässern absolvieren |znaika:

Nachdem ich seit 15 Jahren zur verschiedenen Jahreszeiten 2-3 x jährlich auf Langeland und Fünen unterwegs bin ( nicht nur zu Fuss ) behaupte ich, dass es nicht generell "lebensmüde" ist auf der Nord- bez. NW-Seite mit dem Kayak rauszufahren. Die jeweiligen Wetterverhältnisse mal außen vor gelassen.



sicherheitsbewusste Grüße,

Georg


----------



## theactor

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

HI,



> Ich will den Kollegen doch auch nicht ins Unglück stürzen



Das weiss ich doch #6




DuhinterlistigerKollegeinsUnglückstürzer! :q 

|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuhinterlistigerKollegeinsUnglückstürzer! :q
> 
> |wavey:




Well, yes - I have my moments :r :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier ein paar Bilder über dir derzeitige Ausbaustufe vom neuen Schiff. die Halterung für den Echogeber, Ankerrohr und Befestigung für die Paddelbrücke.
:m Der PVC-Kleber hält.#6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

O.K.-

bin "angefixt" |rolleyes

Tausche RT - V Boot gegen son Kajak !!!#c

Nee, aber mal im Ernst - ich glaube, ich werde mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken "umzusatteln" !!

@ AFS: IMHO : ... finde es toll, wie du dich hier einbringst !!! #6

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan schrieb:


> @ AFS: IMHO : ... finde es toll, wie du dich hier einbringst !!! #6
> 
> Gruß Stephan |wavey:





Rüüüchtüüüüch - deshalb, mehr davon, Peter #h


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich noch mal #h


Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir. Wer sich eingehend informieren möchte, dem kann ich das Buch "Sit on top kayak - a beginner's manual" von Derek Hairon empfehlen.

Ist in gut verständlichem Englisch geschrieben und erklärt von den ersten Schritten über Aufwärm- und Sicherheitstraining sowie Paddeltechniken und Angeln vom Kayak alle wichtigem Themen.

Im Anschluss noch ein Glossar und gute Internetadressen - also 'ne runde Sache #6

Ach so - bevor ihr nun beim Buchhökerer oder im Internetbuchhandel teures Geld lasst, schaut mal bei eBay in GB rein. Die Bücher gehen da teilweise für schmales Geld weg - auch auf den Kontinent  :g


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich noch mal #h
> 
> 
> Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir. Wer sich eingehend informieren möchte, dem kann ich das Buch "Sit on top kayak - a beginner's manual" von Derek Hairon empfehlen.
> 
> Ist in gut verständlichem Englisch geschrieben und erklärt von den ersten Schritten über Aufwärm- und Sicherheitstraining sowie Paddeltechniken und Angeln vom Kayak alle wichtigem Themen.
> 
> Im Anschluss noch ein Glossar und gute Internetadressen - also 'ne runde Sache #6
> 
> Ach so - bevor ihr nun beim Buchhökerer oder im Internetbuchhandel teures Geld lasst, schaut mal bei eBay in GB rein. Die Bücher gehen da teilweise für schmales Geld weg - auch auf den Kontinent  :g



Hört sich interessant an werd mal suchen gehen  :q
War heute auf der Hanseboot Hamburg,
in Bezug auf Kajaks oberinteressant zu hören, dass DAG jetzt mit RTM zusammengegangen ist. Außerdem endlich die richtige Kajakjacke gefunden, die gegen meine Simms G3 luftdicht abschließt, und somit hoffentlich auch halbwegs wasserdicht :q   Werds demnächst mal testen.

Peter


----------



## Gernod

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Leute,
hier mal ein Bild von unserem letzten Urlaub im Oktober 2007 auf Langeland. Ich war mindestens 1 km weit draussen, als das Boot mit meiner Tochter und mir umkippte. War Anfangs gar nicht so lustig, wie es dann später auf dem Bild aussah. Meine Frau war auch nicht wirklich amüsiert, nachdem sie vom Strand die Kenterung mitbekommen hat. Dazu muss man wissen, dass ich seit 25 Jahren Touren mit dem Kajak mache, sowohl im Süsswasser wie auch auf hoher See (habe dabei auch schon Thuna und Dorados im Faltboot gedrillt).
Also insofern der Hinweis - vielleicht sollte man erst mal paddeln lernen, bevor man mit dem Kajak zum Angeln aufs Meer fährt. Und selbst dann ist das keine Garantie.
Gruss
Gernod


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#hHallo Gernod
Danke für deinen Beitrag, aber einige Dinge dazu: auf dem Bild ist zu erkennen. dass du mit einem Faltboot unterwegs bist, dass nach dem Kentern natürlich durch´s Vollaufen instabil bleibt.
Ausserdem sind diese Wanderkajaks schon im Normalbetrieb kippeliger, als die Sit on Top Angelkajaks, die für genau diese Sportart konstruiert wurden. Sie werden auch als Basis für Taucher benutzt. In den Staaten werden von allen verkauften Kajaks inzwischen über die Hälfte SOT-Angelkajaks verkauft.
Die Bauweise macht die Kajaks zwar Kippsicher, allerdings auf Kosten der  Geschwindigkeit.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich mit nem Einer unterwegs bin, und beim Einsteigen  nicht eine zweite Person berücksichtigen muß.

MfG

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So nu hab ich´s getestet und für gut befunden... was?... mehrere Dinge, aber der Reihe nach. Am späten Vormittag rief mich Stephan an, und sagte mir, dass er nach Dahme fährt, um dort zu angeln. Ich nicht lange überlegt, nach dem Mittag Kajak auf´s Dach und los.
gegen 14.00 Uhr in Dahme angekommen seh ich einen einsamen Belly-Fischer auf den Wellen reiten ( ca. 50 cm -60 cm hoch)|uhoh:
Also Kajak runter, und zum Strand damit.. aber halt .. Strand wo isser denn .. #c das Wasser stand ungefähr 10m vor dem Steilufer. Also auf dem Rest vom Strand aufgerödelt und dann ab durch die Wellen zu Stephan, der schon seit 2 Std. im Wasser saß, ohne Biß, aber mit Wasser in der Wathose.. entsprechend kalt war ihm. Egal erst mal angeln mit allem was die Tacklebar so hergibt.-Aber nix zu fangen. #d
nachdem Stephans Blicke Richtung Strand immer sehnsüchtiger wurden, fuhren wir zum Strand Dort angekommen
überkam mich der Wunsch, mein Equipment auf Tauglichkeit zu testen. als erstes befestigte ich hinterm Sitz die Paddelbrücke, wie im Bild unten zu sehen ist. Auf das Paddel einen Paddelfloat(Auftriebskörper). Mit dieser MOntage ausgerüstet habe ich es nicht geschafft (115 Kg) das Kajak zum Kentern zu bringen  #6 Top Sache für eine eventuellen Wiedereinstieg, oder als Ausleger beim angeln.
Dann das Paddel ab, und Stephan durfte mir das Boot am Band festhalten, während ich versuchte, mich aus der Bauchlage im Kajak in die Sitzposition zu drehen, mit dem Erfolg, dass ich kurz vor dem Erfolg kippte, und aus dem Kajak fiel...|supergri
Das war Test drei, bei dem ich feststellte, dass meine Montour aus atmungsaktiver Wathose, und Kajakjacke mit Doppelkamin
wasserdicht ist |jump: hatte ich zwar gehofft, aber jetzt weiß ich es. Als krönenden Abschluss bin ich nochmal rausgepaddelt, das Kajak voll Wasser und habe dann einen der Stöpsel rausgezogen, und ...:vik: die Freude war riesig, nach weiteren 20m paddeln war das Boot komplett trocken...
:m .... einfach genial. War ein Suuupernachmittag,
Dir Stephan nochmal Danke für´s festhalten...
Nächstes Mal fangen wir auch wieder Fische#:

Leider ...oder zum Glück war kein Handy, oder Photoapparat
mit mir schwimmen.  Bilder machen wir mal wenn´s wärmer ist.

Peter


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Peter toller Bericht#6#6#6#6#6#6#6:vik:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jepp - ich hatte das Ganze ja schon am Telefon gehört #6

Aber beim nächsten Mal bitte mit Fotos und als Bericht mit reichlich Fiiiiisch  :q#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin tosommen,

is schon geil son Kajak !!!

... ich frier immer noch ...

Gruß Stephan


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moinsen am besten dem Hosenhöcker die Büx solange um die Ohren hauen bis dir wieder warm ist.:q


----------



## raubangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> ...auf dem Bild ist zu erkennen. dass du mit einem Faltboot unterwegs bist, dass nach dem Kentern natürlich durch´s Vollaufen instabil bleibt.
> Ausserdem sind diese Wanderkajaks schon im Normalbetrieb kippeliger, als die Sit on Top Angelkajaks, die für genau diese Sportart konstruiert wurden.
> ...


 
Ganz so kippelig können diese Faltboote aber auch nicht sein.
Zitat Wikipedia:

_Die bevorzugten Reviere der Faltboote liegen zwar im Binnenland und an den Küsten, aber es gab auch auf den Weltmeeren spektakuläre Aktionen:_

_1928 überquerte __Franz Romer__ den Atlantik in einem Faltboot. Er verwendete ein segelbares Boot, um von Lissabon aus in 58 Tagen über den Atlantik zu fahren. Nach einem Zwischenstop in St. Thomas ist er verschollen. _

_Im Jahr __1932__ startete der Deutsche __Oskar Speck__ zu einer in der Geschichte wohl einmaligen Reise. Mit seinem Faltboot fuhr er alleine von __Ulm__ aus um die halbe Welt bis __Australien__. Nach sieben Jahren erreichte er 1939 sein Ziel. Heute findet man sein Boot im Australian National Maritime Museum in __Sydney__. _

_Im Jahr __1956__ überquerte der deutsche Arzt Dr. __Hannes Lindemann__ in einem Klepper-Faltboot Liberia III in 72 Tagen den __Atlantik__. Es ist bis heute das kleinste Wasserfahrzeug, mit dem jemals ein Mensch den Atlantik lebend überquert hat. Das Boot ist heute im __Deutschen Museum__ ausgestellt. _

_1982__, zu Beginn des __Falkland-Krieges__, landeten britische __Kommandoeinheiten__ mit Klepper-Faltbooten, die vom argentinischen Radar nicht ortbar waren, auf den __Falklandinseln__ und errichteten den ersten __Brückenkopf__. _
Die Ostsee ist hier im Vergleich wohl als Binnensee anzusehen.
Alles Irre!!


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das Faltboot ist seit dem Zweiten Weltkrieg ständiger Bestandteil der SAS Kommandoeinheiten geworden und dient denen bis heute als Bewegungsmittel auf allen Weltmeeren.

Es gab mal eine Sicherungseinheit, die auf eine Gruppe SAS Männer wartete, die ihre Bohrinsel entern sollte.
Alle bis auf eine Radarwache legten sich bei einem Wetter schlafen, wo selbst erfahrene Seebären nicht gern unterwegs sind.

Die SAS kam mit Faltbooten und nahm die Bohrsinsel in wenigen Minuten............................

Männers, die Jungs haben nen Vertrag mit dem Teufel und betrachten solche Aktion als abziehbaren Urlaub........#d

Ich habe die Jungs mal treffen dürfen, die so etwas machen.
Das waren aber keine Selbstmörder sondern Vollprofis mit dem verdienten Glück.

Ich sach nur Operation Overlord......bereits Monaten vor der Invasion operierten Aufklärungseinheiten mit Hilfe von Faltbooten an der französichen Küste.

Die Dinger werden zur Not versenkt und dann wieder bei Bedarf gehoben.


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Hardi schrieb:


> Moin Heuwiese,
> habe viel und heufig im Langelandbelt mit dem motorisierten Kleinboot geangelt.
> Mit meinem Kajak würde ich nicht im Langelandbelt fahren bzw. angeln. Georg hat das schon richtiger weise angesprochen, bei der doch teilweise starken Strömung wäre mir das mit dem Kayak zu riskant.
> Gruß Thomas


 

Danke für die Info. 
Ich denke, dass mir zur Benutzung eines Kajak der Mut bzw. der Leichtsinn gefehlt hätte.
Ich hatte schon meine Bedenken als ich die kleinen Angelboote vor Langeland direkt in der Fahrrinne neben den riesigen Frachtschiffen gesehen habe.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|kopfkrat  Was hat der Onkel denn da ????
Ist das nicht.....   na das ist doch der .....:q
eigentlich weiß er ja noch garnicht was er da hat ;+
..´ne CD ?, Hund Katze Maus???

keine Ahnung  #c

aber nix verraten, wird erst am 25. ausgepackt
|laola:

Peter


----------



## McRip

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Eindeutig ein großes unbekanntes Spielzeug. #6 
Hab gehört: Männer lieben sowas. 

Viel Spaß damit #h


----------



## troutcontrol

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin,
wenn der wind nicht zu stark wird, werde ich ab donnerstag mal schauen, ob es den strand bei dahme noch gibt. stellen die am parkplatz eigentlich immer noch "tickets" aus?:g
grüsse


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich fische auch vom Kajak aus,aber nur in warmen Wasser im Pacifik(über 20 C) Mexico u.Chile im Norden wo ich jetzt gerade bin.Ich habe ein aufblassbares Kajak das für Wildwasser konstruiert ist.Bis jetzt#6 ,zirka 1 Jahr hatte ich keine Probleme. Ich bin froh darüber ,das ich mich dafür entschieden habe ,es auf meinen Reisen mit zuschleppen.Ich kann angeln,schnorcheln u.einfach nur patteln wann u.wo ich will , ohne Probleme.:m Wegen der Sicherheit,denn ich bin auch öftes mal mehrere Kilometer von Ufer entfernt,habe ich einige kleine Hilfsmittel.:gEin mal bin ich gekentert, vorgestern u.dabei haben sie sich bewährt.Ich trage ein Gurt,wie beim Tauchen, mit einer Leine zum Boot ,damit es bei starken Wind nicht von mir wegtreibt.Das Paddel ist auch mit einer Leine ans Boot gesichert.Zum Spass ist auch immer meine Schnorchel Ausrüstung dabei,was ich so hoffenlich,auch nur dafür brauchen werde :m Tortugaf


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habe wieder am Boot gebastelt, und Paddelclips aus Vinyl angebaut. Zum einen kan man dort das Paddel einclippen, und zum anderen kann ich dort zwei Ruten sicher unterbringen, wenn ich anlande, oder starte. Das sind die kritischsten Momente, weil bei einem Durchkentern die Ruten Grundkontakt hätten, wenn ich sie dann schon hinterm Sitz aufrecht in den Rutenhaltern hätte. Das könnte das Ende einer guten Rute bedeuten.
Zur Montage habe ich Spenglerschrauben benutzt, die Unterlegscheibe mit Dichtung zwischen Rumpf und Clip geschoben, und dann die Schrauben angezogen. Die Schrauben sind natürlich aus VA.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moinsen Peter bevor Du Dein Kahn komplett pervorisierst denke bitte an die Abschleppvorrichtung für müde Bellyboarder #h|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> moinsen Peter bevor Du Dein Kahn komplett pervorisierst denke bitte an die Abschleppvorrichtung für müde Bellyboarder #h|supergri



Haken ist schon dran für müde Strampler |supergri
Übrigens diese Art Halterung und Montage solltest Du mal beim Belly anschrauben   Ich brauch schließlich was zum dran festmachen #h
Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen Peter wie kommst Du darauf das ich ein müder Strampler bin ein bisschen faul vielleicht  momentan wäre es eh nur ein Krankentransport ( Fliesenlegerkrankheit ) dabei bin ich gar keiner ich glaube ich wechsele den Doc und in 3-4 Wochen geht es wieder los und wenn ich ein Loch in die Ostsee kloppen muß die(BB Sucht|krank: ) ich kann nicht anders


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen Peter wie kommst Du darauf das ich ein müder Strampler bin ein bisschen faul vielleicht  momentan wäre es eh nur ein Krankentransport ( Fliesenlegerkrankheit ) dabei bin ich gar keiner ich glaube ich wechsele den Doc und in 3-4 Wochen geht es wieder los und wenn ich ein Loch in die Ostsee kloppen muß die(BB Sucht|krank: ) ich kann nicht anders


Hört sich ja ganich gut an. Sind´s die Knie?
Dann hat sich das mit der PN wohl erst mal erledigt.
Aber vielleicht mal´n Grund auf´m Yak zu testen :q
Von mir jedenfalls Gute Besserung
Peter


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich habe mir diesem Beitrag durchgelesen u.gehofft ein paar Aussagen über das Schleppfischen zu finden.#cMeine Fragen an euch sind wie schnell schleppt ihr,mit was(auch Naturköder),wie tief,wie kommt ihr auf die Tiefen,kann ich das Boot bei Drift so stellen das es mit dem Bug zu den Wellen steht u.mehr |supergri.Ich hoffe das ihr mir etwas weiter helfen könnt,durch eure Erfahrungen. G. Tortugaf  :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diesem Beitrag durchgelesen u.gehofft ein paar Aussagen über das Schleppfischen zu finden.#cMeine Fragen an euch sind wie schnell schleppt ihr,mit was(auch Naturköder),wie tief,wie kommt ihr auf die Tiefen,kann ich das Boot bei Drift so stellen das es mit dem Bug zu den Wellen steht u.mehr |supergri.Ich hoffe das ihr mir etwas weiter helfen könnt,durch eure Erfahrungen. G. Tortugaf  :m



Also Punkt1: schleppen ist gut möglich und sehr effektiv. Am besten mit deeprunner Wobbler, der sich so bei 3-4 Metern einpendelt. Ca. 30 Meter hinterm Kayak.Das hat den Vorteil, dass der Köder bei einem Stopp auftreibt, und keine Hänger produziert.
2.: Auf den Bildern von meinem Kayak sieht man eine Leine, die vom Bug bis zum Sitz geht, und eine vom Heck zum Sitz.
Beide Leinen sind über Rollen geführt, so dass ich Anker oder Treibanker über den Bug oder ja nach Wunsch über´s Heck laufen lassen kann.
Wenn Du also in der Abdrift mit dem Bug zur Welle stehen willst, dann den Treibanker vorne befestigen, über die Rollen bis nach vorne ziehen, und fertig. 

Peter


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

DAs sieht ja allerbest aus Peter. Hast Dir Deine gedanken gemacht und das gut umgesetzt und handwerklich ist das auch A1. :m

Ich zähle momentan 5 Sot Yakfahrer/-Angler.

Wir sollten mal über ein Treffen an der Küste im Frühjahr nachdenken.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Hardi : Unbedingt  

Alle mal melden, die so´ne Schute haben #h

Peter


----------



## McRip

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bin leider erst noch in der Planung eines Kayaks. :c

Hätte aber Interesse.


----------



## laxhunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich bin die Nr. 5 von gestern und habe seit einem halben Jahr auch ein SOT.
Hätte nie gedacht, dass noch mehr Leute so ein Kayak haben.
Ich nutze die Winterzeit um es aufzurüsten, damit ich im Frühjahr lospaddeln kann.

Gruß Michael


----------



## McRip

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum! 
Was ist es denn für eins und wie wird es ausgerüstet? #h


----------



## laxhunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Es ist ein Prowler Elite 4.5 von Ocean Kayak.
Bislang habe ich eine AnchorTrolley System, einen Rutenhalter von RAM und eine Steuerung von Feathercraft eingebaut.
Verschiedene Sicherungsleinen, ein Echolot und Korb im Gepäckraum soll noch eingebaut werden.

Michael


----------



## sahnehering

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Und ich wäre die Nummer 6, wenn ich mich nun endlich mal entscheiden könnte. madriver synergy, oceankayak prowler 13 o. big game, malibu x-factor oder heritage red river?


----------



## laxhunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schau Dir doch mal die "Fishing Kayak Reviews"  von Kayak Fishing Stuff an, wenn du die noch nicht gesehen hast. Ich kann Dir keine Empfehlung geben weil diese Kayak mein erstes ist.|wavey:


----------



## McRip

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sahnehering schrieb:


> Und ich wäre die Nummer 6, wenn ich mich nun endlich mal entscheiden könnte. madriver synergy, oceankayak prowler 13 o. big game, malibu x-factor oder heritage red river?


bin zwar auch noch theoretiker, aber vielleicht kann ich helfen. habe ein buch gelesen und stöbere seit geraumer zeit durch die englischsprachigen foren. 
madriver ist schlechter als wilderness systems (übrigens aus gleichem Hause), der ocean kayak p13 nur was für leichtgewichtige schmal gebaute leute (sammelt sich oft wasser am arsch und sitzbreite beachten), der ok bg ist sehr langsam, groß + schwer aber sicher & mit viel platz für aufbauten und die letztgenannte Hersteller/Modelle würde ich gleich als Außenseiter ansehen.

ich würde mich nur zwischen wilderness systems und ocean kayak entscheiden. Bei ws: tarpon (verschiedene modelle) oder ride (teilweise besser als tarpon, aber nur ein modell), bei ok trident 15 (DAS!!! schlachtschiff schlechthin, aber sehr groß und teuer (nachfolger des alten elite 4.5) und schwierig auszurüsten) und bg (siehe oben).

WS baut prinzipiell die am besten austarierten SOTs - die besten Allrounder, da passt immer alles. Gerade im Ride kann man stehend (!!!) fischen, hab aber gerade keinen link zu bildern zur hand.
OK hat bis auf bei den beiden o.g. Modellen Probleme mit der Gewichtsverteilung bei etwas schwereren Menschen, meistens auch zu kleinen Sitzen. Zu dem Problem kommt bei OK noch die fußrasten außer beim bg, wie soll man da z.B. drauf stehen können? Vorteil von OK ist aber wieder das Scupper Hole für Humminbird Echolote, einfach genial. Noch ein Vorteil ist die Zuladung, OK schlägt WS deutlich (nützt aber nichts wenn die Sitze zu klein/unbequem sind).

Wichtig ist noch:die Ausrüstung des Kayaks sollte man genau durchdenken, nichts ist sinnloser als ein Rutenhalter, den man nur mit viel Aufwand erreichen kann und ähnlicher Mist, wie z.B. Echolote die weit hinter den Füßen erst kommen (wer soll da was erkennen können, geschweige denn die bedienen können?)!

Im Endeffekt kann man sich ganz einfach entscheiden.
1. Wo will man wie angeln?
2. Größe & Gewicht des Anglers?
3. Sicherheit oder Geschwindigkeit?
4. Was für Rahmenbedingungen stellt der Transport (z.B. Autolänge?)

die beiden Hersteller:
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/
http://ocean.hansondodge.com/ (Arschlahm, aber die aktuellste Seite)


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen also ich bin begeistert von den Kajaks Sot usw . werde mir wahrscheinlich nie so etwas kaufen des Haussegens wegen und auch der Lagerung ,Transport (was willst du noch alles Schlauchboot Bellyboot ) Sie hat ja Recht man hat eben nur einen Hintern den man irgentwo drauf setzen kann,|rolleyes was mich trotz allem interessiert wie bequem sind solche Dingens nur so aus reiner Neugier versteht sich


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mann hier ist ja richtig was los.
Ich fasse mal zusammen: 
Schutenbesitzer sind: 
Hardi
Beckmann
Georg
Mikefish
Troutcontrol
laxhunter
Schutenreeder im werden:
Sahnehering,  und nach der ersten selbst gepaddelten Tour auch BB-cruiser  :q:q (überleg mal keine Wadenkrämpfe mehr:m, und kannst das gefaltete Belly als Rettungsinsel hinten reinstopfen:m)
Übrigens gibt es auch gute SOT´s aus Europa, die preislich interessant sind. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## McRip

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Könnte man noch die einzelnen Modelle hintger den Namen ergänzen? Dann wäre es möglich gezielt Fragen zu stellen. #6
 Vielleicht hätte der Eine oder Andere auch Interesse sein SOT mal vorzustellen. #h


----------



## sahnehering

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ McRip 

Danke für den Überblick. Besser kann man es wohl nicht zusammenfassen.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sahnehering schrieb:


> @ McRip
> 
> Danke für den Überblick. Besser kann man es wohl nicht zusammenfassen.



Theoretisch ja, aber das Leben spielt sich nicht im Katalog, oder im Web ab, sondern an der Küste, und die Boote muß man in der Praxis gefahren haben.
Wie Mc Rip schon selbst schreibt, beurteilt er die yaks nach Hörensagen, während es hier Leute im Trööt gibt, die aus der Praxis berichten können :m
Übrigens das Stehen in einem Kajak finde ich beim Angeln wenig zielführend, und wäre für mich kein unbedingtes Kriterium, ausserdem hab ich bisher keinen in der Praxis im Kajak stehen sehen |bigeyes... vielleicht testet der nächste die Begehbarkeit des Achter.-bzw. Vorschiffs uind des Zwischendecks|uhoh:

Also schon so´n bisschen praxisnäher:m

Peter


----------



## laxhunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kann dir nur zustimmen. Die beste Lösung bei der Entscheidungsfindung wäre wirklich, die verschiedenen Modelle mal bei möglichts gleichen Bedingungen zu testen. Auch ich habe letztendlich die Katze im Sack gekauft und konnte nur auf Berichte zurückgeifen. Bin aber mit meinem Prowler 4.5 bislang sehr zufrieden. Vielleicht sollte man sich wirklich mal am Wasser treffen, damit die Leute, die sich bislang noch nicht für ein Modell entschieden haben mal in der Praxis die Modelle testen.|wavey:

Mi


----------



## McRip

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ sahnehering
Danke #h

@ AFS-Beckmann
Wie schon per PN, kommt alles nächstes Jahr.  Muss nicht unbedingt sein im Dezember Kayak-Probefahrten zu machen. |rolleyes Ferner bin ich der Ansicht, dass die gelesenen Meinungen von weit mehr Leuten als hier ein Kayak haben durchaus auch ihre Berechtigung haben. Natürlich ist es nur Theorie, aber es bereitet gut auf die Praxis vor - genau wie das englische Buch zum Thema Kayak-Angeln. So gesehen ist es ja eigentlich nicht nur Theorie, sondern in den Foren eingesammelte Praxis, die ich nur nicht selber erlebt habe. Immerhin bin ich so ehrlich und sage das, gibt auch Leute die verkaufen alles was sie irgendwo lesen, als ihre eigenen Erfahrung. Ich bereite mich immer sehr gut vor und wenn jetzt Frühjahr/Sommer wär... Die Zeit wird es zeigen. :vik:

@ laxhunter
Ist wirklich ein geiles Schiff, würde ich auch gerne mal ausgerüstet sehen. Vielleicht Interesse mal ein paar Bilder einzustellen? #h

PS: wegen dem stehend Fischen |sagnix
http://www.coastalkayakangler.com/f...postorder=asc&highlight=stand+ride+135+island


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



McRip schrieb:


> @ sahnehering
> Danke #h
> 
> @ AFS-Beckmann
> Wie schon per PN, kommt alles nächstes Jahr.  Muss nicht unbedingt sein im Dezember Kayak-Probefahrten zu machen. |rolleyes Ferner bin ich der Ansicht, dass die gelesenen Meinungen von weit mehr Leuten als hier ein Kayak haben durchaus auch ihre Berechtigung haben. Natürlich ist es nur Theorie, aber es bereitet gut auf die Praxis vor - genau wie das englische Buch zum Thema Kayak-Angeln. So gesehen ist es ja eigentlich nicht nur Theorie, sondern in den Foren eingesammelte Praxis, die ich nur nicht selber erlebt habe. Immerhin bin ich so ehrlich und sage das, gibt auch Leute die verkaufen alles was sie irgendwo lesen, als ihre eigenen Erfahrung. Ich bereite mich immer sehr gut vor und wenn jetzt Frühjahr/Sommer wär... Die Zeit wird es zeigen. :vik:
> 
> @ laxhunter
> Ist wirklich ein geiles Schiff, würde ich auch gerne mal ausgerüstet sehen. Vielleicht Interesse mal ein paar Bilder einzustellen? #h
> 
> 
> PS: wegen dem stehend Fischen |sagnix
> http://www.coastalkayakangler.com/f...postorder=asc&highlight=stand+ride+135+island



Das hab ich auch schon gesehen, genauso wie ne "Kuh beim klavierspielen" hilft beim angeln auf Forelle und Äsche !?.
Mach doch ne Rubrik auf unter dem Thema " mein Traum vom Yak", und belaste diesen Trööt, wo wir langweiligen Praktiker uns austauschen möchten nicht mit kilometerweise Katalogzitaten
Außerdem hat hier bisher keiner Herstellernamen oder Typen genannt, diese Art Werbung kannst du ja per PN abwickeln und ich brauch keine!

Peter


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also so im Kajak zu stehen und dann angeln.... nee da seh ich auch keinen Bedarf.
Ausserdem sind die Aufnahmen von den Amis alle aus sehr warmen Regionen, wenn man da mal ne Schwalbe ins Wasser macht, ist das bestimmt nicht so lebensbedrohlich wie hier zZ in der Ostsee, bei 4 oder 5 Grad Wasserteperatur.


Achja zum Kaufaspekt eines Kajaks...........  kam bei mir sehr groß in Betracht das ich nicht so dicht an der Küste wohne und nicht so ein Teil immer auf dem Dach meines Autos haben will, daher entschied ich mich für ein Aufblasbares. Bin zwar nicht soooo schnell wie die Festrümpfe aber immer noch x-mal schneller und leichter draussen wie mit einem BB.


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

wer im Stehen angeln will oder zumindest mal die Beine zwischendurch strecken will sollte vieleicht mal nen Canadier probieren. Ich kenne versierte Kajakfahrer, die froh sind, wenn sie über die Paddelbrücke sauber ins Kajak kommen. Auf die Idee im Kajak aufzustehen kommt da niemand. Höchstens mal zum Spaß auf nem SitonTop im Sommer beim Baden.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Mike Fish wie sind denn so die Packmaße und wie ist es mit der Stabilität ? Geschwindigkeit spielt kaum eine Rolle für mich, wenn ich angele habe ich Zeit für mich es sei denn die Blase drückt.Gruß Roland


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



MikeFish schrieb:


> Also so im Kajak zu stehen und dann angeln.... nee da seh ich auch keinen Bedarf.
> Ausserdem sind die Aufnahmen von den Amis alle aus sehr warmen Regionen, wenn man da mal ne Schwalbe ins Wasser macht, ist das bestimmt nicht so lebensbedrohlich wie hier zZ in der Ostsee, bei 4 oder 5 Grad Wasserteperatur.
> 
> 
> Achja zum Kaufaspekt eines Kajaks...........  kam bei mir sehr groß in Betracht das ich nicht so dicht an der Küste wohne und nicht so ein Teil immer auf dem Dach meines Autos haben will, daher entschied ich mich für ein Aufblasbares. Bin zwar nicht soooo schnell wie die Festrümpfe aber immer noch x-mal schneller und leichter draussen wie mit einem BB.



hab Dich deswegen ja mit auf der Liste :m
Wir haben eventuell im nächsten Frühjahr mal eine Kayakaktion vor. Aber erst mal sehen wie viele kajakkapitäne sich noch melden :q

Peter


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

".....Wir haben eventuell im nächsten Frühjahr mal eine Kayakaktion vor."
Na wenn es passt bin ich aber mit dabei. #6
Wo wird das denn bekannt gegeben??



@ Roland

Die Packmasse sind gering. Ich lege es zusammengefaltet (Bug zur Mitte hin und Heckzur Mitte hin) als erstes in den Kofferraum, darauf kann man dann alles andere schön draufpacken.
Es wird so ca. nen Quadratmeter Fläche einnehmen und so ca. 8 bis 10cm dick sein.
Im Kajak sind die grossen Schlauchbootventile, da geht komplett die Luft raus aus den Schläuchen.
Siehe 1. Foto
Na und stabil ist das Teil allemal !! Bei meinem Gewicht........ siehe 2. Foto
Aufgeblasen ist das Teil 98cm breit ! Und diese Breite wollte ich haben, denn nach vorne oder hinten kann ich nie kippen. Na und zur Seite nur mit Gewalt, eigentlich wie beim BB.
#h


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Cool noch einer mit ne "Gummipuppe":q,wie schon beschrieben,ich habe auch Eine.:vik:Mal sehn vielleicht bekomme ich auch ein Foto hier ins Forum gestellt.Habe das noch nie gemacht,beim letzten Versuch habe ich mein Chip formatiert,aber nicht das Foto verkleinert.Habe früher mit Faltboot gefischt u.später aus einem Kanu o.Hartschalenkajak.Bin jetzt mit einem aufblasbaren Kajak auf Reisen u.fische damit.Euere aufgerüsteten Kajaks, gefallen mir auch sehr gut,ist aber was für Zuhause.#h  Tortugaf


----------



## McRip

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gesehen, genauso wie ne "Kuh beim klavierspielen" hilft beim angeln auf Forelle und Äsche !?.
> Mach doch ne Rubrik auf unter dem Thema " mein Traum vom Yak", und belaste diesen Trööt, wo wir langweiligen Praktiker uns austauschen möchten nicht mit kilometerweise Katalogzitaten
> Außerdem hat hier bisher keiner Herstellernamen oder Typen genannt, diese Art Werbung kannst du ja per PN abwickeln und ich brauch keine!
> 
> Peter



 Bin amüsiert. 

Ich bitte dich, überall im Forum werden Herstellernamen und ihre Produkte  genannt und ihre Vor- und Nachteile diskutiert. Genau darum geht es doch, zu verstehen und daraus zu lernen. Gedankenaustausch über z.B. reale Gegebenheit, Probleme & Produkte. Werbung? Warum sollte man nicht darüber reden können? Wofür ist ein Forum sonst? #c
Da ich keine Kayakkataloge besitze zitiere ich auch nicht aus ihnen. Ich verziehe mich hier sicher nicht nur weil jemand seit kurzem rumpaddelt (wieviel Monate? davon wieviel Tage auf dem Wasser damit?) und meint er sei Praktiker...

Nur weil es dir nicht passt, dass ich andere Hersteller z.B. dem Hersteller deines Kayaks schon aufgrund theoretischer Herangehensweise anhand verfügbarer Daten und bewerteter Meinungen aus anderen Quellen vorziehe und außerdem einiges an der Ausrüstung deines Kayaks suboptimal finde, brauchst du nicht gleich gegen alles schießen was ich schreibe. |gr:

Wie gesagt, ich freue mich über Diskussionen. Aber bitte nimm zur Kenntnis, dass ich meine Meinung äußere, wenn es/Kritik dir nicht passt - ignore. #h

Und wegen dem stehend fischen, natürlich macht man das nicht unbedingt im Winter auf der Ostsee und wenn dann wahrscheinlich sowieso nur im SOT. Jeder kann selber entscheiden, wofür er ein Kayak braucht und z.B. wie er auf was angelt.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



McRip schrieb:


> Bin amüsiert.
> 
> Ich bitte dich, überall im Forum werden Herstellernamen und ihre Produkte  genannt und ihre Vor- und Nachteile diskutiert. Genau darum geht es doch, zu verstehen und daraus zu lernen. Gedankenaustausch über z.B. reale Gegebenheit, Probleme & Produkte. Werbung? Warum sollte man nicht darüber reden können? Wofür ist ein Forum sonst? #c
> Da ich keine Kayakkataloge besitze zitiere ich auch nicht aus ihnen. Ich verziehe mich hier sicher nicht nur weil jemand seit kurzem rumpaddelt (wieviel Monate? davon wieviel Tage auf dem Wasser damit?) und meint er sei Praktiker...
> 
> Nur weil es dir nicht passt, dass ich andere Hersteller z.B. dem Hersteller deines Kayaks schon aufgrund theoretischer Herangehensweise anhand verfügbarer Daten und bewerteter Meinungen aus anderen Quellen vorziehe und außerdem einiges an der Ausrüstung deines Kayaks suboptimal finde, brauchst du nicht gleich gegen alles schießen was ich schreibe. |gr:
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich freue mich über Diskussionen. Aber bitte nimm zur Kenntnis, dass ich meine Meinung äußere, wenn es/Kritik dir nicht passt - ignore. #h
> 
> Und wegen dem stehend fischen, natürlich macht man das nicht unbedingt im Winter auf der Ostsee und wenn dann wahrscheinlich sowieso nur im SOT. Jeder kann selber entscheiden, wofür er ein Kayak braucht und z.B. wie er auf was angelt.



Diesen trööt habe ich eröffnet, um mich mit anderen, die eigene Erfahrungen gemacht haben, auszutauschen, und nichts anderes.
Da Du anscheinend nichts als Allgemeingeschwafel beizutragen hast, wie übrigens in vielen Deiner Beiträge, die ich gelesen habe, weiß ich nicht, warum du diesen Trööt zerschreibst in deiner unermesslichen Herrlichkeit.
Melde Dich gerne wieder, wenn du halb so viel Zeit auf dem Wasser, und mit Umbauarbeiten verbracht hast, wie ich

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ mikefish: Du bist sowieso gesetzt
Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin, also Gummipuppe gefällt mir sehr gut  mich interessiert zu einem ist der Boden nicht zu wabbelig bei leichter Welle und wieviele Kammern hat so ein Teil und nicht zuletzt hau matsch ?:q und noch eines 8 Seiten waren bisher sehr unterhaltsam für mich aber langsam nervt es Mc Rip vs. AFS- Beckmann Infos , Lustiges gerne weiter aber alles andere vielleicht per Pn oder Tel. mag ja sein das man aneinander vorbei redet #c Gruß Roland (der gerade nochmal übers Kayaken nach denkt ):vik:


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@all
Kann einer von euch mal zusammen fassen, was wir über die Angelkajaks wissen.
Damit man vielleicht eine Richtung bekommt, welche Typen am besten geeignet sind.
Wenn möglich, auch mit entsprechend Bezugsquellen in Deutschland.
Erfahrung mit dem Kajak habe ich noch keine aber sicher werde ich mir eins zulegen.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Mc Rip vs. AFS- Beckmann Infos , Lustiges gerne weiter aber alles andere vielleicht per Pn oder Tel. mag ja sein das man aneinander vorbei redet #c



Ich misch mich da ja ungerne ein, aber ich stimme dem so nen bissl zu....

@ Peter: So eine Seite kenn ich ja noch garnicht von dir


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo McRip,
ich wäre dir dankbar wenn du hier praktische Tipps einbringen kannst so wie es vom Tröötersteller gewünscht wurde. Theoretisches Wissen und Bücher haben hier viele von uns.
Ansonsten sind deine Tipps sicher ok.


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Roland

Die "Gummipuppe" hat 2 grosse Rundumschläuche drin, einen innen und der andere aussen. Die geben der Puppe die Form. Aussenmaterial ist so ein fast unverwüstlicher Stoffgewebe-Kram, der auch teilweise bei Schlauchbooten verarbeitet wird.
So an diesen Aussenmaterial ist ein sehr grober Schlauchbootsmaterial als Boden angenäht/verschweisst. Ist so richtig dicker Zeug.
Wenn nun drin sitzt bildet sich durch deinen Körper, besser gesagt durch Deinen Mörs so eine Art Kielboden. Es hängt als etwas durch und das ist gewollt, denn so ist der Schwerpunkt unterhalb der Wasserkante und man bildete einen Kiel unterm Boot. Damit wird die Sache stabil und Spurtreuer wenn man paddelt.
Es gibt auch schon Halterungen für eine E-Motorhalterung. Batteriefach, mit Abdeckung ist gleich hinter meiner Sitzposition.
Eine aufblasbare Sitzmatte gibt es auch noch, 2 Rutenhalter sind dabei und noch so einges an nützlichem.
Kleiner Tip: man sollte sich richtig gute und min 2,45 lange Paddel besorgen dazu. 
Kosten.............. soll so um die 300 Euro liegen ? Ich habe es für 365 Euro erstanden.
Ein Treibanker ist Pflicht bei der Angelei und beim Rauspaddeln kann man  schön mit verschiedenen Kunstködern schleppen. Da hab ich dann schon harte Bisse drauf gehabt.
#h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin Mike Fish#hliest sich alles interessant  aber ich hab da noch ne´Fräge undzwar wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus wenn ein Schlauch sich  seiner Arbeit entzieht ist es dann noch möglich das rettende Ufer zu erreichen #c? Vielleicht hast Du ja mal einen entsprechenden Selbstversuch gestartet |bigeyes ich bin aber auch neugierig was ? @Tortugaf kannst ruhig Deinen Senf dazu geben ich sauge alles auf :q.Gruß Roland


----------



## MxkxFxsh

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Roland.

Also wenn nur noch ein Schlauch aktiv ist, kann man noch locker und easy das rettende Ufer erreichen.
Egal ob der innere oder äussere Schlauch Luftleer ist, man hängt ein kleinwenig durch und ist 2-3cm tiefer im Wasser aber paddeln kann man locker. Alles ist noch steuerbar.
Habe diese Situation selber ausprobiert.
Bin ja eigentlich sehr auf Sicherheit bedacht und ich hoffe ich bekomm jetzt nicht allzuviel nen Rüffel ab aber ........ bei warmen Wetter paddel ich sogar ohne Rettungsweste auf die See raus. Hätte ich im BB nie gemacht !


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jamoin |wavey:Mike ich danke danke danke Dir für Deine Infos hier #6


----------



## Beckmannjunior

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo wollte mich nur mal bei dir melden (schickes Foto)


----------



## Salmontrutta

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Ihr "Bootfahrer"!

Egal ob Belly, Kayak, oder Schlauchboot ..... alle Gefährte haben ihre Berechtigung und Ihr
besonderen Einsatzgebiete. Ich habe die letzten Seiten ausführlich studiert und freue mich über die vielen Kommentare, Anregungen und Bedenken.
Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an mein erstes Bellyboot aus den USA erinnern. Dieses hatte einen Lkw-Schlauch als Luftkammer und zwei Motorradschläuche im Rückenteil. Richtig riesig und natürlich schwer. Ich saß darin, sicher wie in einer Rettungsboje, den Lkw-Schlauch hatte ich fast unter den Achseln. Das war vor fast 20 Jahren! Damals wollte niemand mit mit tauschen von den Uferanglern. Allen erschien dieses Gefährt als zu unsicher, ich galt fast schon als lebensmüde. Erst als ich unter den Augen der Watangler etliche schöne Fische ( MF & DO ) fing und auch viele wieder relaesed habe, hätte ich aus dem Kofferraum eine Menge Boote verkaufen können. Einmal, vor dem Bülker Leuchtturm, bekam ich Luftunterstützung. Ein Spaziergänger hatte die Küstenwache gerufen! Ein SAR Hubschrauber kreiste plötzlich über mir und fragte nach meinem Befinden! Man hielt mich für einen Schiffbrüchigen. 
Jahrelang bin ich alle Typen gefahren, immer wieder die neuesten Modelle aus den Staaten organisiert und ausprobiert. Den ersten U-Typ, dann das V. Später den Pontong-Doppelrumpf, bis hin zum Katamaran. Sogar mit 2 PS Motor und allen Schicki Micki.
Seit einigen Jahren fahre ich nun ein Faltboot, eines mit der CE Zulassung für Küstengewässer. D.h. einer Wellenhöhe bis 1,5 m und damit der Zertifikation C. 
Die US-Küstenwache und die Japanische Küstenwache fahren diese Boote, und sogar die Niederländische Feuerwehr!

Alles weitere hier auf der Homepage www.porta-bote.com und unter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiIWDK1rVw&NR=1 


Ich gebe zu, das Porta gehört nicht richtig zu änfänglich genannten Bootstypen, es liegt irgendwo zwischen einem einfachen Faltboot und einem echtem Motorboot. 
Ich fahre damit auf die 10-20m Wasserlinie zum Schleppen ( Longline & Downrigger ), aber auch unter Land, auf 4-5 m Leichtes Schleppen mit Spinnrute & Co.
Ich fahre damit an tolle Strände ( Boltenhagen), an einsame Steiküsten, "rutsche" an den Strand und angel als Watangler mit der Fliege. Manchmal habe ich auch schon das Porta nur als Shuttle genutzt. Fahre einige Kilometer die Küste lang, steige dann um in´s Belly!

Ob an der Ostseeküste in D, DK, S - oder überall auf den Flüssen und Binnenseen, es macht seinem Namen alle Ehre! Und ist ein zuverlässiger und sicherer Partner.

Mit vorweihnachtlichen Grüßen

Salmontrutta


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ salmontrutta:  schönes Teil, läuft glaube ich bei anderen Herstellern auch unter Banana Boat ? Ist aber vom Handling und Anwendungsanspruch meiner Meinung nach ganz was anderes als ein SOT oder ein Belly. Hab auch lange überlegt, ob ich mir so´n Boot mal zulege, bin aber inzwischen davon abgekommen, weil ich etwas haben wollte, das ohne Motor fährt, und , oder wie mein Kajak auch von Muskelkraft getrieben schnell und wendig ist.  Bei 1,5 Meter Welle aber denn besser mit Deinem Boot |rolleyes
Übrigens so´n Belly hatte ich auch mal früher, war eine besondere Show wenn man versuchte rückwärts ins Wasser zu Kommen, weil die Dinger so unförmig waren und denn noch das Gerödel, und dann noch grob gestreuter Untergrund #d

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habe wieder etwas gebastelt : Jetzt sind endlich die Rollen für den Ankertrolley montiert. Durch die Rollen läuft ein Endlosseil, an dem für den Holepunkt vom Anker ein Schäkel befestigt wird.
Nun kann ich durch vorwärts, oder rückwärtspaddeln den Holepunkt verändern, und dann das Heck, oder den Bug in den Wind drehen. Habe ein Paar Bilder angefügt.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

War heute mit dem Yak vor Scharbeutz unterwegs. Das Yakfahren hat irre Spaß gemacht, aber die Fische waren alle ziemlich klein und durften wieder nach Hause. |rolleyes
inclusive ´ner 30-er Mefo.Nebenbei habe ich 3 Bellyboater der Spezies beobachtet, die offensichtlich Klasse durch Masse ersetzen :r  die haben alles eingepackt, was dran hing !!!
Hab sie zwar angesprochen, aber nichts als Achselzucken geerntet|gr:   

Mögen denen die Pinöpel wegfliegen   :v

Peter


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mensch Peter, das wird ja immer interessanter.

Ich muss mal wieder mit dir ans Wasser, um mich von dem Ausrüstungszustand deines Bootes zu überzeugen.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hier noch was mit fußantrieb aus den usa ganz geile teile was meint ihr
http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/index.html


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> hier noch was mit fußantrieb aus den usa ganz geile teile was meint ihr
> http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/index.html



Kenn die Dinger, hätte nur ständig angst, dass der Unterwasseranbau irgendwann mal beim drillen stört, oder sonstwie Schaden nimmt.

Peter


----------



## Schnullerdorsch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das ist natürlich ein nachteil und der Preis ist auch ganz stolz 
*Preis:               Euro  1.814,75* + Vorfracht 95,-- Euro


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein nachteil und der Preis ist auch ganz stolz
> *Preis:               Euro  1.814,75* + Vorfracht 95,-- Euro



Meins nur 649 €

Peter


----------



## Schnullerdorsch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja das geht aber ist auch ne Stange Kies. Bin aber auch angestellt worden schon seit längeren und wenn man die schönen Bilder sieht uiuiuiui:l .
Wo hast du das her oder hast du eine WWW Adresse


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Peter,
das mit der Vorrichtung für den Anker ist eine gute Sache! #6
Ich muß dann nochmal bei Dir längsseite kommen und ein wenig luschern.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ hardi : Immer gern, hab ich mir auch abgeluschert, funktioniert wunderbar mit Klappanker, Schleppkette und Driftsack #6.
Peter


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein nachteil und der Preis ist auch ganz stolz
> *Preis:               Euro  1.814,75* + Vorfracht 95,-- Euro



Immer noch 'ne ganz schöne Stange Geld, aber in HH gibt das 'nen Hökerer, der Dir die Teile für ca. 1500 Tacken incl. Fracht anbietet....


----------



## Schnullerdorsch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Immer noch 'ne ganz schöne Stange Geld, aber in HH gibt das 'nen Hökerer, der Dir die Teile für ca. 1500 Tacken incl. Fracht anbietet....


 
NA die paar Kröten machen den Brei auch nicht fett. Ne so 600-800 ist da doch noch ganz verkraftbar das kann ich meiner Regierung wohl noch erklären aber bei 1500|motz:


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hab grad mal Bilder von nem Kumpel bekommen von seinem Kajak .... wird aktiv zum Schleppangeln verwendet ...
denke flexibler und einfacher geht es wirklich nicht ... :m

*edit*  Bild wieder enfernt .... war eh nicht meins und wollte ich eigendlich nur mal Zwecks Anschauungsobjekt zeigen .... *edit*


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Jörg: Ist das Standard? |kopfkrat
Und was macht der bei viel petri heil??|rolleyes

Peter


----------



## Schnullerdorsch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ist das nicht ein bischen viel|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

nun ja .... 
ich weiß es nicht .... aber ich denke er hat sich das schon gut rausgetüftelt ...
und bezüglich "viel Petri heil" ... wenn man den Hals natürlich an sonem Traumtag nicht voll genug bekommen kann besteht evtl Sinkgefahr :m
und wenn einer glaubt das er mit 6 gut verteilten Schleppruten automatisch immer 3mal so viel fängt wie einer der nur 2 Ruten benutzt, der liegt _etwas_ daneben ... #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Jörg: also bleibts bei einer Rute zum schleppen und einer Rute zum Eisenwerfen..?
#v
@ Schnullerdorsch: |gaehn:
Jaa ist ´n bisschen viel

Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na Peter, wird das auch Standart bei dir??? Dann musst du auch noch ein Beiboot bei dir anbauen, damit du nicht ins tütteln kommst bei soviel Ruten.... 
Ich weiß auch schon nen Beifahrer :m:m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

oder das hier gleich bei dahme
peter


----------



## Schnullerdorsch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> oder das hier gleich bei dahme
> peter



Kenne ich hab denn vor 2 wochen gefangen aber wieder zürück damit wer will das fischlein schon ausnehmen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Peter, und das Ende vom Lied ist....


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin habe eine neue Anglerschwimmweste im Netz gefunden.
Kann man unter "F3 inflatable fishing vest" googeln.
Finde das Ding eigentlich optimal für unsere Bedürfnisse, ob nun vom Yak, Belly oder beim Watangeln. Kennt jemand das Teil? oder den Hersteller aus eigener Erfahrung?

Peter


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich habe mein Boot :l(Gummipuppe):l zum Reisen mit u.es ist somit nur ein einziger Kompromis,es ist aus Gewebeverstärkten pvc,hat 4 Kammer(schläuche),zwei als Boden,zwei die als Bootskörper fungieren u.die Hauptlast tragen.Es ist sehr stabil u.recht kippsicher so lange mann nur drinne sitzen will. Ich bin mal gekenter u.konnte mich über das Heck wieder ins Boot ziehen.Alle Gegenstände habe ich durch Leinen u.Karbiner gesichert,ein schliesslich mich, zum Boot,da es bei windigen Wetterverhähltnisse sehr schnell abtreibt u.ich nicht schnell genug schwimmen könnte um es einzuholen.Das ist sehr wichtig um nicht abzusaufen.Meine Angeln habe ich bei schleppen immer mit den Füssen festgehalten, so das ich patteln konnte.Ich werde mir jetzt an meinen Sitz zwei Laschen,als Halterung für die Angeln zum schleppen, nähen lassen. Das Boot ist aber etwas langssam u.meine Fänge bei schleppen auf den Meer waren recht dürftig.In den Seen u.Flüssen von Chile war es wesentlich besser,dort habe ich mit kleinen Wopplern recht gut gefangen,viele Forellen,Robalos u.ein richtig gossen Lachs,um ihn ins Boot zuziehen musste ich beide Hände nehmen,weil mit einer Hand konnte ich nicht ,um seine Schwanzflossenansatz fassen.Ich kam nicht rum,der Umfang war zu gross.Ich habe den Lachs nur messen können,mit meiner Angel,er war über ein Meter lang.Als er wieder fit war,habe ich ihn  zurück gesetzt.Er war so kaput,das er 15 min. brauchte bis er wieder richtig schwimmen konnte. :vik:Tortugaf


----------



## ehsi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo bin neu hier im forum,und bestaune nun das super teil ! intressiert mich auch genau wie belly boot kann mich noch nicht entscheiden


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



ehsi schrieb:


> hallo bin neu hier im forum,und bestaune nun das super teil ! intressiert mich auch genau wie belly boot kann mich noch nicht entscheiden


Welcome ehsi, schön dass Du zu unserer Truppe gefunden hast.
Solltest Dir die verschiedenen Arten des Herumtreibens am einfachsten mal am 24.05.08 in Neustadt anschauen.
Da ist Belly-Treff, und es könnte auch gut sein, dass der eine oder andere so´ne Schute auf´m Dach mitbringt.
einfach mal "spanferkel suchen":m

Peter


----------



## Feuerqualle

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin zusammen. 

Mit wachsendem Interesse lese ich diesen Thread nun auch schon seit kurzem mit. 
Was mich primär interessieren würde sind 

1.   die Bezugsquellen/Händler für solche Kayaks? Sicher gibt es bereits einen relativ großen Markt in den US. Nur wollte ich gern wissen, ob solche Angler Kayaks auch in Deutschland vertrieben werden. Adressen?

2. Falls in Amerika online gekauft: Wie hoch belaufen sich Frachtkosten und Zoll usw.
Über Erfahrungen wäre ich dankbar.

Ich will hiermit keine Werbung schüren, aber wenn man sich mit praktischen Tips einbringen will, braucht man ja zunächst mal überhaupt ein kayak.

Über Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.

@ die ganzen Bastler-Freaks:
weiter so, das macht spaß:m:m


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen ich hab da mal ne´Info für alle ,mich eingeschlossen die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich ein Kayak, kanu oder vielleicht ein SOT zukaufen am 19.4- 20.4 kann man alle möglichen Typen anschauen  bei der sogenannten Globeboot im Hamburger Stadtpark See achja natürlich auch Probepaddeln damit fällt die Katze im Sack kaufen aus, wer ist mit dabei ? Paddelbüx an und los|wavey:Gruß  an alle unentschlossenen


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen ich hab da mal ne´Info für alle ,mich eingeschlossen die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich ein Kayak, kanu oder vielleicht ein SOT zukaufen am 19.4- 20.4 kann man alle möglichen Typen anschauen  bei der sogenannten Globeboot im Hamburger Stadtpark See achja natürlich auch Probepaddeln damit fällt die Katze im Sack kaufen aus, wer ist mit dabei ? Paddelbüx an und los|wavey:Gruß  an alle unentschlossenen



Moin, spät aber doch..|supergri hört sich interessant an, vielleicht geh ich da auch mal hin aber dann ohne Paddelbüx, sitzt ja nich im Wasser, sondern auf großem Schiff   |rolleyes

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nicht Schiff Peter |director:Schute:m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Nicht Schiff Peter |director:Schute:m



Ich dachte das merkt keiner :q
Peter


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@AFS-Beckmann

Hi, sag doch mal bitte, wo man die Paddelclips herbekommt, ich habe schon 
das ganze Netz durchforstet....bisher ohne Erfolg! Danke

Gruß
archi


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo mal wieder   :q
ich habe heute die milden Temperaturen genutzt, und mal den Ratzeburger See nach Barschen abgesucht, mit dem Fishfinder.
Der ist jetzt fest eingebaut, und arbeitet einwandfrei.
Nachdem ich viel hin und her überlegt habe, habe ich ihn jetzt kurzerhand mit marine goop eingeklebt. Das hält bombenfest auf PE.Kurz angeschliffen, dann Geber und Rumpf mit Aceton abbgewischt, danach die Tube MG geöffnet, und jetzt der Trick: die Tubenöffnung muß immer gut in der Masse versenkt bleiben, um Luftblasenbildung zu vermeiden.Dann ca. 3-4 Tage aushärten lassen.Unten auf den Bildern sieht man auch mal die Ankerführung, die mit einem Endlosseil (auf dem Foto rot) durch zwei Rollen läuft.
Der Anker wird daran befestigt, und kann jetzt frei von Bug bis Heck laufen. D.h. wenn ich den Bug in den Wind drehen will, 3-4 Paddelschläge rückwärts, und das Boot legt sich mit Anker vorn in den Wind. Heck in den Wind einfach vorwärtspaddeln, der Holepunkt wandert nach hinten,  fertig.
Außerdem habe ich jetzt eine Bowline(Art Rettunsleine von Heck bis Bug)angebaut. Diese hat in der Mitte einen Schnappverschluß, wo ich das Paddleleasch einklinken kann.
Meine Echolotanzeige werde ich schön vorne an der Frontluke lassen, weil es weiter hinten im Wege ist, wenn ich mich quer ins Boot setze, was ich ausgiebig geübt habe, so, dass auch das zu beiden Seiten gut klappt. dadurch kann man sehr komfortabel die Position ändern, und ich habe links u. rechts von mir je einen Rutenhalter. Außerdem komme ich bequem an die vordere Luke, um Sachen zu verstauen, oder herauszuholen. Beim Ein,- und Aussteigen ist diese Technik einfach bequemer, als im Boot aufzustehen, wenn es schon vorne im Sand liegt.

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Suuuper, Peter #6

Wird Zeit, dass ich auch ans Basteln komme #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier jetzt eine Neuerung im Kajakbereich  |supergri|supergri
Guckst Du hier:http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ypq_rjjF7yU


|rolleyes
Peter


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin!

hab leider nur ne Katze.... 

Saubere Arbeit, das eingebaute Echolot. Hast Du zufällig eine Adresse für den Marine Goop Kleber? Bisher lande ich bei meinen Recherchen nur bei ibäääi, da will ich nich....

Gruß
archi


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nicht, das Du das mit deinem Hund machst Peter |bigeyes|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> hab leider nur ne Katze....
> 
> Saubere Arbeit, das eingebaute Echolot. Hast Du zufällig eine Adresse für den Marine Goop Kleber? Bisher lande ich bei meinen Recherchen nur bei ibäääi, da will ich nich....
> 
> Gruß
> archi



Da hab ich das Zeug gekauft, war kein Problem

Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nicht, das Du das mit deinem Hund machst Peter |bigeyes|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Solange nicht das Wild im Wasser schwimmt, geht das schon!!!|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Heute war ich wieder feißig, und habe das Anschlußkabel vom Echolot gatrennt, gekürzt, und beide Seiten mit Buchse, bzw. mit Stecker versehen. Nun kann ich das Anzeigegerät dann anschließen, wenn ich es tatsächlich brauche, und ich hoffe, dass ich vielleicht sogar etwas an leistung gewinne, weil das Kabel nicht mehr aufgerollt ist, und der Leitungswiderstand geringer geworden ist. Test steht aber noch aus.  #h
Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Am Sonntag war ich vor Dazendorf unterwegs.
Es war ziemlich zugig da, 4Bft in Böen auch bis 5 oder 6.
Erst hab ich noch überlegt, ob ich da raus fahre, und bin dann gefahren...zum Glück. Vorweg sei gesagt: Fisch habe ich nicht mitnehmen können . Dafür aber Erfahrungen sammeln mit meiner Schute. Ich war sehr überrascht, dass das Yak so gut zwischen die Wellen ( 40-70cm) passte, dass keine Wellen über´s Deck spülten. Desweiteren muß ich sagen, dass ich mit dem Yak selbst gegen den Böigen WSW zumindest so schnell war, dass ich Fußgänger ohne Probleme überpaddeln konnte.
Mit einem Belly boot wäre ich wohl nicht 4,5 Stunden auf dem Wasser geblieben, sondern hätte wahrscheinlich mit Krämpfen aufgeben müssen. Nach der langen Gegenwindstrecke, auf der ich immer geschleppt habe, kam dann das Angenehme: Die Drift mit dem Wind. Ohne Treibanker, ob nun im Boot, oder quer sitzend konnte ich entspannt blinkern, pilken und die Situation geniessen.
Hinzu kam, dass der Test mit meinem Echo super funktionierte, d. h. stabile Anzeige, auch Einzelfische und so weiter. Der Montageort erwies sich wieder als richtig, zumal man selbst mit Polbrille das Display sehr gut ablesen kann.
Wenn man erst einmal gelernt hat, auf dem  Yak herumzuturnen, dann sind derartige Bedingungen wie am Sonntag unter Beachtung der Sicherheit kein Problem, und man kann sehr entspannt und mit relativ trockenem Heck angeln. Demnächst schaffe ich es vielleicht, ´ne kurze Filmsequenz von der Fahrt einzustellen, in der man ungefähr das Verhalten des Bootes bei Wellengang sehen kann.

Peter


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hey Peter,

nicht schlecht, bei dem Wetter! Und die Einzelfische waren nicht an den Haken zu bekommen? Schade....
Ich werde demnächst auch weiterbasteln, erst einmal die Paddelclips montieren (Danke für den Tip!) und auch erste Gedanken zur Echolot-Montage fassen...mal sehen.
Das Kabelkürzen war kein Problem? Vielleicht kann ja mal ein Elektro-Fachmann erläutern, ob das kürzere Kabel wirklich zu einer Leistungssteigerung führt, da wir ja über relativ kurze Längen reden (z.B. vom 2,0 m auf 0,60m gekürzt oder...)

Gruß
archi


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wegen dem Kabel: Ich bin Fachmann  :m fragen Sie jetzt:q:q Im Ernst, durch das kürzen des Kabels , das ja sonst aufgerollt irgendwo herumliegt, und wie Sender und Antenne funktioniert, bzw, durch entstehende Felder Störungen verursacht, kannst Du zumindest die Funktion stabilisieren.
Übrigens ging es hier um eine Kürzung von ca. 3,5 meter, das macht ca. 10-15 Wicklungen, wenn es eng gewickelt rumliegt.
Als es noch nicht gekürzt war, hatte ich manchmal bei ungünstigen Verhältnissen durch Welle und anderem Fehlanzeigen oder Ausfall...das ist jetzt behoben.

Peter



archi69 schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> nicht schlecht, bei dem Wetter! Und die Einzelfische waren nicht an den Haken zu bekommen? Schade....
> Ich werde demnächst auch weiterbasteln, erst einmal die Paddelclips montieren (Danke für den Tip!) und auch erste Gedanken zur Echolot-Montage fassen...mal sehen.
> Das Kabelkürzen war kein Problem? Vielleicht kann ja mal ein Elektro-Fachmann erläutern, ob das kürzere Kabel wirklich zu einer Leistungssteigerung führt, da wir ja über relativ kurze Längen reden (z.B. vom 2,0 m auf 0,60m gekürzt oder...)
> 
> Gruß
> archi


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Schutenpeter hast Du das Lager gewechselt und bist jetzt Stuntman ? Mit einen Einbaum die Wellen von Dazendorf abzureiten meinen #r


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo Schutenpeter hast Du das Lager gewechselt und bist jetzt Stuntman ? Mit einen Einbaum die Wellen von Dazendorf abzureiten meinen #r



Ist mit dem kajak überhaupt nicht spannend, hab die ganze Zeit nicht das Gefühl gehabt, das das Boot oder ich überfordert sind |supergri  geht wirklich easy.Mit dem Belly wäre viel spannender gewesen.
Und.. war´s im Preis mit drin? (yakfishing)

Peter


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@AFS-Beckmann
Sag mal, hast du den Echolotgeber von innen eingeklebt?
Geht das Signal durch die Bootshaut durch?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> @AFS-Beckmann
> Sag mal, hast du den Echolotgeber von innen eingeklebt?
> Geht das Signal durch die Bootshaut durch?



Ja mit Goop marine eingeklebt funktioniert prima. Habe Anleitung weiter vorn im Trööt geschrieben |wavey:
Peter


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@AFS-Beckmann:
Na dann könnte ich den Echolotgeber auch in mein Schlauchboot einkleben.
Oder?
Was meinst du? 
Ist dein Kajak besser für raues Wasser (Wellen) geeignet als ein kleines Schlauchboot (2,60m)
Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir ein besseres Schlauchboot zulege oder lieber zusätzlich ein Kajak. 
Kann ich an so ein Kajak  auch meinen E-Motor Minn Kota T55 benutzen? 
Oder schöpfe ich dann Wasser wenn ich die 40Kg Batterie einlade?


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin #h

Ich bin zwar nicht Peter, gebe Dir aber auch gerne 'ne Auskunft 
Generell kannst Du sicher 'nen AB an ein Kayak basteln, wenn Du ein gewisses Gesamtgewicht nicht überschreitest.

Aber will man das denn wirklich? 


An ein normales Belly Boat oder an einen Canadier würde ich auch keinen AB dranbasteln.

Zu den Wellen. Nicht erst nachdem ich das Video zu Peters "Rollo-Gebhard-Törn" auf der Ostsee gesehen habe, bin ich überzeugt, das ein Kayak auf jeden Fall besser für "starken Seegang" ist.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin in welcher Videotheke kann man sich das Teil ausleihen ,und wie ist der Titel oder reicht es wenn mann nach dem alten Mann und das Meer fragt ? Sorry Peter mir war gerade so danach |wavey:Gruß auch an den Exil Friesen unbekannterweise


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin in welcher Videotheke kann man sich das Teil ausleihen ,und wie ist der Titel oder reicht es wenn mann nach dem alten Mann und das Meer fragt ? Sorry Peter mir war gerade so danach |wavey:Gruß auch an den Exil Friesen unbekannterweise



Der alte Mann und das Meer war früher, jetzt heißt der Titel: der  schlanke, gutaussehende,sportliche, erfolgreiche Mann und das Meer |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

@ Heuwiese: wenn Du ein Festrumpfschlauchboot nimmst, kannste den Geber da auch reinbeppen #d,  Nee geht nicht, weil Du sicherstellen mußt, dass zwischen Bootshaut und Geber keine Luft ist, und ich weiß nicht wo Du das Ding im Boot einkleben willst.
Mein Kajak ist auch nur 3,49 m lang, aber es ist wegen seines Gewichtes ( 23 Kg) gut alleine handlebar, und passt trotzdem super zwischen die Ostseewellen. Schlauchi ist ganz was anderes und schwer mit ´nem Kajak zu vergleichen, Wenn Du aus irgendwelchen Gründen ´nen Motor brauchst, dann nimm besser ein Schlauchi

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Schuten-Piet

Ick segg dor neets to :q:q:q


Grüße vom Exil-Ostfriesen an den BB-Cruiser und zukünftigen Kayakbesitzer zurück :m


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin,

Danke für die Infos. 
Ich muss halt mal so ein Kajak testen, um raus zu bekommen was für mich besser ist.

@AFS-Beckmann:
Noch mal zum Geber im Schlauchboot. 
Wenn nur Gummi und Kleber zwischen Wasser und Geber ist funzt das Teil dann oder nicht?
Sicher gibt es dann aber Störungen wenn sich mal eine Luftblase unter dem Boot verirrt.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@AFS-Beckmann:
Noch mal zum Geber im Schlauchboot. 
Wenn nur Gummi und Kleber zwischen Wasser und Geber ist funzt das Teil dann oder nicht?
Sicher gibt es dann aber Störungen wenn sich mal eine Luftblase unter dem Boot verirrt.[/quote]

Der Kleber würde wahrscheinlich nicht lange halten, weil der Rumpf vom Schlauchi sich ständig irgendwie bewegt. Und der Geber muß bombenfest mit dem Rumpf verklebt sein.
Außerdem kann er seine Impulse nur durch feste Stoffe transportieren, und nicht durch ein Gemisch aus Textil und gummi.Bau Dir lieber eine Geberstange an die Heckplatte.

Peter


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Peter,

fische fast ausschlielich mit der Fliege. Hab Belly probiert, konnte mich aber mit dem Paddeln nicht anfreunden, habs mehr in den Armen als in den Füßen (Ruderer, binnen). 

Hast Du, oder andere, schon mal aus deinem/eurem Kajak heraus gewedelt? Ists dafür auch stabil genug? Wenn das klappen würde, wär ich sicher dabei, Handling, wie von euch beschrieben, überzeugt mich bisher absolut.

Danke
Matthias


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> fische fast ausschlielich mit der Fliege. Hab Belly probiert, konnte mich aber mit dem Paddeln nicht anfreunden, habs mehr in den Armen als in den Füßen (Ruderer, binnen).
> 
> Hast Du, oder andere, schon mal aus deinem/eurem Kajak heraus gewedelt? Ists dafür auch stabil genug? Wenn das klappen würde, wär ich sicher dabei, Handling, wie von euch beschrieben, überzeugt mich bisher absolut.
> 
> Danke
> Matthias



Definitiv kannst Du entspannt vom Kajak aus wedeln.
Wie schon beschrieben kannst Du quer in den Dingern sitzen, ohne dass was passiert, und hast dadurch eine Superposition zum Wedeln. Man sitzt ja auch höher als im Belly, und hat keinen Ring um sich herum.Ich musste mich auch erst an die Grenzen herantasten, aber jetzt fühl ich mich absolut sicher in dem Ding... kann ich nur empfehlen. Außerdem stellt sich nicht die Frage ob das ein Boot ist, oder eine Schwimmhilfe, was auf Binnenseen eine Rolle spielen kann. Die Nutzung von Bellys (eingruppiert als Schwimmhilfe)sind auf einigen Binnengewässern nicht erlaubt.

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nach etwas Wartezeit kam jetzt endlich der dreifach Rutenhalter dran. Mit etwas Basteln und Probieren kam das dabei heraus, was man unten sieht. jetzt kann ich beidseitig schleppen :m, oder..oder. 

Peter


----------



## Kriss

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Peter,

in der Zeitschrif ESOX ist gerade eine Sonderbeilage zum Thema Bootsangel,u.A auch über Kajakangeln.Der Bericht hat mich sehr neugierig gemacht und dadurch bin ich auch hier gelandet.
In dem Bericht stellen sie sit-in und sit-on-top Kajaks vor, wobei sot-Kajkas zum angeln wohl besser sein sollen.
Vor allem überzeugt mich das die dinger relativ leicht sind und man auch mal alleine kurzentschlossen aufs Wasser kommt.Ich denke ich werde mir wohl auch eins zulegen da man durch die Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten ( Echolot,Motor,Ausleger ) ja sehr fexibel ist.Ich habe mich im Netz auch schon etwas umgesehen und würde mich über weitere Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte von dir sehr freuen.

mfg Kriss


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Kriss: Gern helfe ich Dir weiter, wenn möglich.
Du kannst Dir ja mal den Trööt von anfang an durchlesen, wo ich versucht habe, meine Erfahrungen möglichst zeitnah niederzuschreiben. Ein paar Bilder hab ich da auch reingestellt.|supergri
Habe gesehen, dass Du nicht gerade aus unserer Ecke kommst, aber wenn´s mal passt, meld Dich ruhig und dann trifft man sich an der Küste zum testen und fachsimpeln.
Im April findet hier in Hamburg von Globetrotter die "Globeboot"
auf dem Stadtparksee statt, wo man ca 80 Kajaks bewundern kann.

Peter


----------



## Kriss

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Peter,

ich denke die Globeboot werde ich mir dann wohl mal ansehen. Sind von mir aus gut 100 Km.Falls sich was ergibt werde ich mich melden!

mfg Kriss


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kriss schrieb:


> Danke Peter,
> 
> ich denke die Globeboot werde ich mir dann wohl mal ansehen. Sind von mir aus gut 100 Km.Falls sich was ergibt werde ich mich melden!
> 
> mfg Kriss



Wir können uns da ja vielleicht zusammen-#x
für die Globeboot.

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin , wollte nur kurz über meinen kleinen Paddelausflug vor Dazendorf berichten. Eigentlich hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass die Vorhersagen stimmen, die teilweise 3-4 aus Süd meldeten....#d
Es wurden jedoch deutlich mehr daraus. Zwar ablandig, und dadurch keine Welle, aber schon eine Herausforderung bei in Böen bis zu 7Bft. Mit Fisch war ausser einigen Sonarkontakten nicht so viel, auch nicht in den vorgelagerten Rinnen.
Al Bundy betätigte sich derweil als Strandläufer, hatte aber auch keinerlei Fischkontakt.
Das Kajak überzeugte mich wieder einmal dadurch, dass man selbst bei dem Gegenwind und einer kräftigen Strömung weiter draussen, sicher und relativ schnell wieder unter Land kam, und dort dann wieder "stromauf" paddeln konnte.
Leider habe ich den unreinen Grund dort unterschätzt, und mein Anker hat sich so verhakt, dass er nicht mehr zu lösen war. :c Nu hab ich einen weniger. In Zukunft werde ich dann doch lieber wieder mit ´nem Stück Kette als Schleppanker arbeiten. Ansonsten ´ne sportliche Betätigung an der frischen Luft, und mit Alex kann so´Tag an der Küste ja nur gelingen  |supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Peter:

Das hier ist doch auch was oder ? falls Du beim Wedeln doch lieber stehen möchtest

http://guenstig-aufs-wasser.de/xu_ks_aquaboots.htm

aber lauf dann nicht zu weit raus |supergri

Da ergeben sich für den Bastler doch völlig neue Horizonte bzgl. Rutenhaltern und Echolot oder?

Aber im Ernst,

wenn ich das hier so lese , Ärgere ich mich schon, das ich meine Kajaks alle verkauft habe da hätte man noch so schön was mit anfangen können.

Na ja muß ich halt wohl erstmal weiter die Ente spielen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> @Peter:
> 
> Das hier ist doch auch was oder ? falls Du beim Wedeln doch lieber stehen möchtest
> 
> http://guenstig-aufs-wasser.de/xu_ks_aquaboots.htm
> 
> aber lauf dann nicht zu weit raus |supergri
> 
> Da ergeben sich für den Bastler doch völlig neue Horizonte bzgl. Rutenhaltern und Echolot oder?
> 
> Aber im Ernst,
> 
> wenn ich das hier so lese , Ärgere ich mich schon, das ich meine Kajaks alle verkauft habe da hätte man noch so schön was mit anfangen können.
> 
> Na ja muß ich halt wohl erstmal weiter die Ente spielen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



Hi Dirk..:q:q:q ein Kajak wie meins kostet knapp 100€ mehr .
Willst mal testen??  :m
Oh man irgendwann verhaftet man mich wegen Werbung für Suchtstoffe |supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## Kriss

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nabend Peter,

Willst du noch zur Globeboot ? Ich hätte am Wochenende wohl Zeit mal hinzugucken.

Gruss Kriss


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kriss schrieb:


> Nabend Peter,
> 
> Willst du noch zur Globeboot ? Ich hätte am Wochenende wohl Zeit mal hinzugucken.
> 
> Gruss Kriss



Hi kriss, kann leider nicht nach Hamburg kommen.#d
Bei uns wird gerade Vollwärmeschutz an´s Haus gebeppt, da muss ich mit ran. Trotzdem geh ruhig da hin, sonst können wir uns ja vielleicht mal an der KÜste treffen, kannst dann mit meinem kajak probepaddeln 

Peter


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@AFS-Beckmann...Moin, bin gerade dabei, mehr Gedanken in die Echo-Montage zu investieren, da habe ich mir Deine Bildchen nochmal angeschaut....den Haupttrick hast Du ja gar nicht verraten!!!! Nämlich die PVC-Rinnen-Endstücke als "Schalung"  

#h
archi


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> @AFS-Beckmann...Moin, bin gerade dabei, mehr Gedanken in die Echo-Montage zu investieren, da habe ich mir Deine Bildchen nochmal angeschaut....den Haupttrick hast Du ja gar nicht verraten!!!! Nämlich die PVC-Rinnen-Endstücke als "Schalung"
> 
> #h
> archi



Ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, aber man kann dort das Gerät mal dran befestigen, und auch das Geberkabel, wenn es nicht gebraucht wird.
Außerdem kann man da ein wenig Wasser einfüllen, das erhöht die Sicherheit, dass das Signal sauber durchgeht.

Peter


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich habe mir am vergangenen Wochenende solch ein Kajak bei goeddoek angesehen.
Ich muss sagen, dass wäre auch etwas für mich!
Als ich mir dann noch am Abend ein paar Videos bei goeddoek über das Angeln vom Kajak aus angesehen habe stand für mich fest, dass ich im Herbst bei goeddoek in Dänemark diese Angelei vom Kajak aus unbedingt mal testen werde.
Ich sehe diese Art zu angeln als eine Bereicherung für die Ausübung meines Hobbys an.
Zumal ich dieses Boot beim Spinnfischen an der Küste einfach hinter mir herziehen kann und bei Lust und Laune mal schnell ein paar 100m den Fischen entgegen paddel .
Wenn hier jemand eine Deutsche Adresse hat wo ich mir solch ein Boot kaufen kann, dann immer her damit.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal zusammen  so ein Treffen der Kajakfahrer organisiert.
Ich denke mal das ist eine gute Sache wenn sich so ein Neuling wie ich auf diesem Gebiet erst einmal mit den alten Hasen austauscht.
Ich stelle auch meinen Bus für solch Tour zur Verfügung!
Für 6 Personen und 6 Kajaks kein Problem!
Geht aber erst ab Oktober!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin heut wäre so ein Tag zuviel Wind für die See ,aber nicht für einen Besuch im HH Stadtpark dort ist die Globe-Boot da hat man die Möglichkeit verschiedene Modelle von Kayak und co. zu besichtigen und gegebenenfalls zu testen . p.s.es geht bis So.20.4 ich werde heute nachmittag mal vorbeiluschern |rolleyes vielleicht gibt es ja das ein oder andere Model mit dem ich mein geliebtes BB :kbetrügen kann:m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin heut wäre so ein Tag zuviel Wind für die See ,aber nicht für einen Besuch im HH Stadtpark dort ist die Globe-Boot da hat man die Möglichkeit verschiedene Modelle von Kayak und co. zu besichtigen und gegebenenfalls zu testen . p.s.es geht bis So.20.4 ich werde heute nachmittag mal vorbeiluschern |rolleyes vielleicht gibt es ja das ein oder andere Model mit dem ich mein geliebtes BB :kbetrügen kann:m



Ja los mach  können dann ja auf der Rahlau üben.:m

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen Schutenpiet ,also bei der Auswahl muß ich sagen ich weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr was ich will , ich bleibe monogam obwohl ein Model hat es mir schon angetan  das ich bisher nur vom Radweg her kannte.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen Schutenpiet ,also bei der Auswahl muß ich sagen ich weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr was ich will , ich bleibe monogam obwohl ein Model hat es mir schon angetan  das ich bisher nur vom Radweg her kannte.



Und hat Sie dich auch bemerkt??:q:q:q

Schutenpiet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nein Sie (es) ist immer mit nem Anderen abgehauen ,meistens mit nem jüngeren das passiert mir ständig #q ich wollt nicht warten bis ich mal darf ,aber Ihre langen gelben Beine haben es mir angetan .:l


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ich habe mir am vergangenen Wochenende solch ein Kajak bei goeddoek angesehen.
> Ich muss sagen, dass wäre auch etwas für mich!
> Als ich mir dann noch am Abend ein paar Videos bei goeddoek über das Angeln vom Kajak aus angesehen habe stand für mich fest, dass ich im Herbst bei goeddoek in Dänemark diese Angelei vom Kajak aus unbedingt mal testen werde.
> Ich sehe diese Art zu angeln als eine Bereicherung für die Ausübung meines Hobbys an.
> Zumal ich dieses Boot beim Spinnfischen an der Küste einfach hinter mir herziehen kann und bei Lust und Laune mal schnell ein paar 100m den Fischen entgegen paddel .
> Wenn hier jemand eine Deutsche Adresse hat wo ich mir solch ein Boot kaufen kann, dann immer her damit.
> 
> Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal zusammen  so ein Treffen der Kajakfahrer organisiert.
> Ich denke mal das ist eine gute Sache wenn sich so ein Neuling wie ich auf diesem Gebiet erst einmal mit den alten Hasen austauscht.
> Ich stelle auch meinen Bus für solch Tour zur Verfügung!
> Für 6 Personen und 6 Kajaks kein Problem!
> Geht aber erst ab Oktober!





Uuuuund wieder einer "angefixt" :vik:

Kleines aber feines Treffen im Oktober ? ERSTKLASSIGE Idee, min Jung #6


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Basteltime is Goop-time  |supergri|supergri
Ich hatte noch einen Scotty-sockel übrig, und da hab ich in einem US-Kayak-Board gesehen, dass einige ihre Rutenhalter aussenbords montieren #c
Also wenn´s schön macht...
Also jetzt mal im Ernst: Ich habe das Ding aussenbords angebracht, weil dann die Trollingbar beim Losfahren und beim Anlanden aus den Füßen ist. Außerdem kann ich beim Ankern, quersitzen und Angeln dann auch schön bequem ´ne Rute mehr unterbringen, oder Kescher, oder....
Hab dazu die Halterung im Boot sitzend erst dem Montageort zugeordnet, dann die 4 Löcher rein in den Rumpf, den Rumpf angeschliffen, mit Nitro abgewischt, und dann: Dick Goop an die Ränder. Zum Schluß Dachdeckerschrauben rein, und das ganze von aussen nochmal mit Goop verschmiert. das sollte dicht sein und bleiben.
Nun noch 24 Std. bis 36 Std. aushärten lassen und gut ist.
Bin zufrieden mit der Montage, werde sie am Sonntag testen

Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mönsch Peter, dass ist ja bald kein Kajak mehr...|supergri|supergri
Wenn Georg sein Jak mal so weit hat, dann......ach das dauert noch lang   :m


----------



## rob

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

servus!
sieht gut aus!
macht sicher auch spass zum dahinfahren, aber zum fischen ist das nichts für mich
ich bin auf smöla mal mit dem zweier kanu durch die schären gepaddelt und fischte dabei.
knurri kennt die teile:q
wir wären etliche male wegen der fehlenden kippstabiliät fast mit all unserem zeug gekentert.dann kam auch noch wind auf uhhhh nie wieder.......
aber paddeln tu ich sehr gerne damit.überlege mir auch schon so ein kajak zu zu legen.
damit ich in den donau auen dahingleiten kann:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dönnerschlach, Schuten-Piet |bigeyes

Sieht schick aus #6 Was kommt als nächstes ? Trolling-Bar für 10 Ruten  |supergri

@ Marco

Pass up, Du , Du kummst mi ook mol in't Handen  |supergri

@ Rob

Kannst ja im Herbst probefahren :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ georgi  |supergri|supergri|supergri
@ Marco |rolleyes|rolleyes;+
@ rob: diese angelkajaks liegen ganz anders im Wasser, als ein normaler Zweier. ich war bei bis zu 6 Bft auf der Ostsee, und konnte problemlos gegenan paddeln.-
Bei Wellen von bis zu 80 cm sitzt man absolut sicher in dem Ding, wenn die See nicht zu kurz wird !!
Die Kippstabilität ist so groß, dass ich problemlos quer drin sitzen kann, was man mit nem Toureneiner besser nie probiert.
Das Kajak ist immerhin 83 cm breit bei ´ner Länge von ca. 3,50 meter. Also ein ganz anderer Kajaktyp, der durch seine Form natürlich nicht ganz so schnell ist, wie ein Tourenkajak.
Aber selbst mein hilflosese Gefuchtel mit der Fliegenrute beim Quersitzen schmeißt den Kahn nicht um  :m
Wie Georg schon sagt, am Besten mal testen...
Gruß Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Georg: |sagnix War was????:m


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@rob...guckst Du hier (mein bescheidener Beitrag) ... damit bekommst Du jedes Kajak kippstabil hin!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67192&page=11

Gruß
archi


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Georg: |sagnix War was????:m



Och watt, all up stee #h


----------



## rob

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@gerog!
word!dass werd ich machen:m
@archi und peter: danke für die aufklärung#h
lg rob


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier für Interessierte noch ´ne Möglichkeit, in der näheren Umgebung mit dem Kajak an´s Wasser zu kommen.
Vorteil: man kann auch auf Wanderwegen an die gewässer kommen.In diesem Fall die Wakenitz.

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Am 1.5. war ich beim Kleinboottreffen dabei, hatte einen Dorsch und jede Menge Spaß mit die Leutz und dem Boot.
Vom Hoffotografen wurden mir die unten gezeigten Bilder zur Verfügung gestellt  #6


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Heute habe ich hinten im Boot eine zusätzliche Luke eingebaut.
In die Luke kann ich jetzt Angelruten, die ich zusätzlich mitnehmen möchte, hineinpacken.
Geht wunderbar.Da drin sind die Ruten aus dem Weg und liegen geschützt, selbst wenn man sich mal in der Brandung überschlägt. Darüber hinaus ist das jetzt mein Getränkekeller, den ich fluten kann, um die Drinks kalt zu halten  :q
Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Klasse, Schuten-Piet #6

Jetzt fehlt ja nur noch 'ne Stewardess, die Dir kalte Getränke mit bunten Schirmchen vorbeibringt :q :q

Im Ernst - top Arbeit, oll Baas #6 #6 #6

Wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal bisschen Zeit zum Basteln hab :c


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Heute habe ich hinten im Boot eine zusätzliche Luke eingebaut.
> In die Luke kann ich jetzt Angelruten, die ich zusätzlich mitnehmen möchte, hineinpacken.
> Geht wunderbar.Da drin sind die Ruten aus dem Weg und liegen geschützt, selbst wenn man sich mal in der Brandung überschlägt. Darüber hinaus ist das jetzt mein Getränkekeller, den ich fluten kann, um die Drinks kalt zu halten  :q
> Peter



Moin Piet,

sieht "chic"  aus - brauchst die Klappe noch ?

... und wo sind die "Anti - Scooter - Torp´s" ?

Nee im Ernst, finde das toll was du für energien hier reinsteckst #6

Gruß Stephan


----------



## don rhabano

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also ich mach abundzu Kanadier-Touren mit meinem Kumpel -Von nem Bach bis in den Rhein und dann mit dem Bus oder Auto zurück^^-und dabei abundzu stehen bleiben und angeln!!! Schöne Forellen gibts da überall!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan schrieb:


> Moin Piet,
> 
> sieht "chic"  aus - brauchst die Klappe noch ?
> 
> ... und wo sind die "Anti - Scooter - Torp´s" ?
> 
> Nee im Ernst, finde das toll was du für energien hier reinsteckst #6
> 
> Gruß Stephan



jo brauch ich noch! soll noch in die Seite eingebaut werden |wavey:
mit nem wasserdichten fach dahinter für Handy &Co :q

Gruß Peter


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen Peter,
mit Begleitboot auf die Ostsee, klasse Nummer.
Sowas schwebt mit noch mal für Hitra auf Oerne vor ....  ´
Allerdings nach 15 SM Anfahrt auf das Yak ,auf dem Wasser umsteigen. Das ist übrigens mein voller Ernst. |motz::g

So einen kleien Trolley brauche ich auch noch. Wird gleich mal für den nächsten Monat Bestellt.
Habe im Mom. wieder Probleme mit dem Rücken und muß mich leider zurück hlaten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ hardi: Moin, und erst mal gute Besserung, damit Du bald wieder mitpaddeln kannst :q
Übrigens diese Art Kajakangeln, die Du für Hitra beschreibst, scheint ja auch in den Staaten üblich zu sein... Hätte ich auch Bock drauf.
Der Trolley, den ich da habe, ist von Eckla, und wird durch die Lenzlöcher gesteckt. Dann nur noch Gurt drum .,.. und gut.
Mit der Deichsel (s.Bericht) wird das yak zum Fahrradanhänger..:q für so blödsinnige Ideen, wie :a als Fußgänger nach Lolland, und die 7 km zu Georg auf dem Deich radeln |supergri
Dann kostet die Fähre bloß 5 €. Außerdem kann man auch das Teil leichter vom Auto an´s Wasser bringen.
Wenn Du mal wieder paddeln kannst, meld Dich doch mal zwecks Geschwaderfahrt.---#h Im Moment gibt es übrigens konspirative Gespräche über Leutzz, die mit Bus und größerem Anhänger  in der Lage sind, evt. eine stattliche Anzahl von kajaks nach Lolland zu verfrachten, um die dort herrschende Fischplage zu bekämpfen  
Da sag ich aber noch rechtzeitig Bescheid

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hardi, min Jung, watt maakst Du för Dingers |bigeyes

Gute Besserung erstmal und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine #h

Jepp - wie der Schuten-Piet schon schreibt, wollen wir gerne im Oktober in kleiner, aber feiner Runde ein kleines Treffen veranstalten.
Eben zum fahren, klönen, Erfahrungen austauschen und natürlich - ANGELN #a#a

Gibt aber rechtzeitig BESCHEID, wenn Termin etc. feststehen.

Wer Interesse hat ( auch die ohne Boot, die sich mal informieren möchten ) darf das hier gerne schon mal kundtun |wavey: 


Soweit, werd mir jetzt erstmal ein paar Hornies fangen


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> wollen wir gerne im Oktober in kleiner, aber feiner Runde ein kleines Treffen veranstalten.



Oooh...dabeisein will!!!....Ich weiß aber nich, ob ich zur "feinen" Runde gehöre...Was sind die Kriterien???#c

Gruß
archi


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> Oooh...dabeisein will!!!....Ich weiß aber nich, ob ich zur "feinen" Runde gehöre...Was sind die Kriterien???#c
> 
> Gruß
> archi



Alles was dU brauchst, ist Spaß am Kajakangeln, ´ne eigene Schute und Zeit an dem Termin, der noch festgelegt wird 

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> Oooh...dabeisein will!!!....Ich weiß aber nich, ob ich zur "feinen" Runde gehöre...Was sind die Kriterien???#c
> 
> Gruß
> archi



Moin Archi #h

Wenn Du die strengen Kriterien, die Peter aufgelistet hat erfüllen kannst, bist Du dabei |supergri|supergri

Im Ernst - für die, die kein Kayak haben, aber als Fussgänger mit der Fähre kommen um sich zu informieren, würden wir einen kleinen Shuttle-Dienst einrichten :m

Wir möchten das Ganze nur übersichtlich halten. Haben keine Kapazitäten wie Micha beim Spanferkel-BB-Ereignis #h


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Oktober klingt sehr gut für mich als Küstenmensch. :q
Da sollte ich mit den Umzugswehen schon so weit durch sein, dass ich mich mal
für ein komplettes WE von zu Hause ausklinken kann .... :q Und den Lolland-Yakathon in Angriff nehmen kann ... :vik:

Gruß Thomas


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

fangt ihr auchmal vom eurem boot???


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



cozmo schrieb:


> fangt ihr auchmal vom eurem boot???



Du, als Büsumer solltest wissen, dass vom Kutter aus immer gut gefangen wird  :q
Nur wir müssen unsere Beute hinterher nicht krumm biegen #6,
wie die Rötlichen Engerlinge von der Westküste. 
Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



cozmo schrieb:


> fangt ihr auchmal vom eurem boot???



Ja - hauptsächlich mit der schwarzen Zigarre ( Insider) :q :q :q :q


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ beide

krabben sind aber auch das einzige was hier noch lebt. schlimm genug!!!!!


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, fertig gepimpt:vik:, ....
aber hier gibt es ein Riesenthema mit diversen Basteltips und dann gibt es dann noch ein anderes Riesenthema mit ebenso vielen tollen Tips. Leider dauert es ewig bis man diese Tipps findet, deshalb habe ich beschlossen einen *kommentarlosen *Bastelthread zu eröffnen, in den dann auch wirklich *nur* die Basteltipps rein sollen. Hier geht das lang....#6
Diskutiert werden soll weiterhin hier...


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier ein paar Eindrücke, wie schön Kajakangeln sein kann.
:q:q:q:q

Peter


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Da Peter ne wirklich gute Figur am Wochenende abgegeben hat werde ich bis zum Wochenende mal ein paar Bilder von ihm und seinem SOT im Einsatz einstellen.#6

Wir waren allein vom Zuschauen begeistert, wie toll sich das SOT unter den schwierigen Bedingungen von Peter bewegen ließ und auch wie toll er sich damit bewegt.

Hab gerade nen TIP für ein günstiges kleienres Modell bekommen.....:k

Mehr die Tage.

Andy


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Peter und sein SOT in Action.....#6


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Peter und sein SOT


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ andy: na also ...|gr: so alt bin ich ja nun auch noch nicht  :q:q

Bezug: Name vom Bild :q:q

Peter


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Peter, aber es passte so gut, als ich das Foto sichtete:m:q#h.

Es hat Spaß gemacht die Fotos zu machen|rolleyes......

Ich schick dir noch die Originale.


----------



## Niels Karwen

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Lese den Thread mit großem Interesse,
die Sicherheitsaspekte sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen, und es ist sicher auch Empfehlenswert die eigenen körperlichen und psychischen Grenzen gut zu kennen. Wer mit einer solchen Schüssel bei starkem ablandigen, steiler welle oder sonst widrigen Bedingungen rausfährt, ist selbst Schuld, und es Stimmt schon: Dafür nen Seenotrettungskreutzer aktivieren ist nicht gerade "sportlich". Ich werde auf Sicherheitskleidung und Utensilien auf keinen Fall verzichten. Ob im ruhigen Warmen oder im kalten rauen Wasser. 

Meine Frage ist eher: wie war es denn nun mit den Fängen? deutlicher Vorteil oder nur psychisches Dng?

Niels


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Nils: Der Vorteil vom Kajak besteht darin, dass man sehr schnell größere Bereiche absuchen kann, und auch häufiger mal lange Driften geniessen. Es ist einfach einfacher mit ´nem Kajak gegenan zu paddeln, als mit ´nem Belly.
Zur Sicherheit nur soviel: gerade heute war ich wieder "üben".
Das heisst kentern in voller Montur, wieder aufrichten, und einsteigen. und das nach einem längeren Paddeltrip so ca. 20 Mal. Die Fänge sind bisher vergleichbar mit denen vom Belly Boot aus. Die Sicherheitsausrüstung ist ein"Muss". Das heisst bei mir: wasserdicht verpacktes Handy, GPS mit StartortKoordinaten.
Schwimmweste ( Feststoff, dazu gleich mehr), Handseenotfackel, Anker und in der Vorbereitung natürlich die Wettervorhersagen für den betreffenden Bereich.Außerdem immer jemanden darüber informieren, wo man rumpaddelt, bevor man losfährt.
Zu den Feststoffwesten folgendes: heute habe ich meine alte automatikweste im Wasser hochgehen lassen, um zu testen, ob und wie ich damit zurück auf´s Kajak komme, und ich muss sagen, die Feststoffweste ist da günstiger, weil ich mit dem Oberkörper dichter an´s Boot komme, was beim Wiedereinstieg wichtig ist. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So auf Nachfragen möchte ich noch ein wenig über den Wiedereinstieg in´s, oder richtigerweise auf´s Kajak schreiben.
Nach vielen Versuchen habe ich für mich, und zwar in voller Montur den schnellsten und einfachsten Weg gefunden.
Jetzt im Sommer kann man ja noch mal üben, und wenn meine Anregungen dabei helfen 
Zunächst zieht der gekenterte das Kajak heran, und dreht es um.
Das klappt beim SOT ganz einfach. Dann zieht man es heran, und greift mit der linken auf die andere Seite des Kajaks und sucht sich einen festen Halt.ö Die rechte Hand greift auf der eigenen Seite einen festen Punkt. Dann kippt man das Kajak leicht an..
jetzt wird´s ein wenig anstrengend:Mit den Füßen ordentlich Vortrieb erzeugen, gleichzeitig mit der rechten Hand zu sich heranziehen, und gleichzeitig mit der linken Hand am besten mit gestrecktem Arme die andere Bootsseite herunterdrücken.
Dadurch hebelt man sich selbst liegend auf das Boot und liegt jetzt quer auf dem kajak. Die rechte Hand bleibt unter dem Körper, und die linke an der anderen Bootsseite, und man tariert jetzt die eigene Lage optimal aus. Wenn man im Gleichgewicht ist, noch ein kurzer Stoß mit den Füßen, hochstemmen, und den Hintern in´s Boot. Schon sitzt man wieder im Kajak.All das klappt nur, wenn es einen Lifebelt gibt, der die Verbindung zum BOot hält, wenn das Paddel gesichert ist,wobei einem im Winter eine verlorene Angel egal sein sollte, da man im eiskalten Wasser nicht viel Zeit und Versuche hat.Auf diese Weise steige ich ohne Probleme binnen einer bis anderthalb minuten wieder ein. Wichtig: mit einer Feststoffkajakweste geht es deutlich besser als mit einer aufblasbaren!!!!!!
Als Resumée aus diesen Übungen werde ich mir irgendwo hinten am Boot einen Haltepunkt montieren, den ich auch mit kalten Fingern vernünftig greifen kann.
Unten noch drei Bilder ( Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden Personen sind rein zufällig, ebenso die Ähnlichkeiten mit szenen aus irgendwelchen katastrophenfilmen):q:q


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Vielen Dank für die klasse Info :vik:

Ist auch sehr wichtig, dass mal probiert zu haben.



Die Zeichnungen würde ich an deiner Stelle rahmen und für teures Geld verhökern.

Dagegen ist Keith Haring ja ein Stümper  :q :q :q

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_Haring


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die klasse Info :vik:
> 
> Ist auch sehr wichtig, dass mal probiert zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Zeichnungen würde ich an deiner Stelle rahmen und für teures Geld verhökern.
> 
> Dagegen ist Keith Haring ja ein Stümper  :q :q :q
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_Haring




Leute wie ich können auch durch ein Lenzloch der eigenen Wahl wieder einsteigen


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moins...die Zeichnungen sind wirklich gut! #h 

Anbei mal mein Kajak mit Fisch! Gestern nachmittag bei 32 Grad im Schatten beim Schleppen erwischt! Ging gerade so in den kleinen Handkescher....puh!

Ok...geht um Mefos...ist aber schwer hier tief im Binnenland, aber im thread  gehts ja in erster Linie wohl um unsere "Schiffchen"  

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal an die Küste zu Euch #c

Gruß
archi


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ archie: dickes Petri zu dem Ritter , und meld Dich, wenn´s mal passt für die Küste


Peter


----------



## Niels Karwen

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja, so ein Zandchen ist ja auch hübsch und nicht jeder hat Salzwasser vor den Füssen. 
Danke auch für den Security-Beitrag. So Denke ich mir das auch. Gut ausrüsten, und ÜBEN.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg. Wenns bei mir losgegangen ist, hoffe ich auch, ein kleines Bildchen senden zu können.


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hab mal ein paar Fragen zur Beleuchtung. Da wir ja mindestens eine Lampe an Bord haben müssen, muss ich in der Richtung natürlich auch noch nachrüsten.
Idealerweise wollte ich eine Rundumleuchte an einem Mast befestigen, an welchem dann bei Bedarf auch gleich der Ankerball montiert werden kann.
Bei "kayakfishingstuff" habe ich diese Lösung gefunden, welche mir aber zu kurz ist. Der Mast sollte schon etwas  höher sein, damit das Licht nicht von mir oder von kleineren Wellen schon verdeckt wird.
Jetzt suche ich quasi nur eine Leuchte, die mit normalen Batterien betrieben wird und idealerweise auch mit LEDs arbeitet und natürlich wasserdicht ist. Diese Lechte würde ich dann am Ende eines Mastes (gekürzter Besenstiel befestigen) und in einem der beiden hinteren Rutenhalter befestigen.

Wisst Ihr wo man solche Leuchten bekommen kann oder habt ihr andere Lösungen parat?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

In einem amerikanische Board habe ich gesehen, dass dort Led-Lampen, dei es hin und wieder in Bauhäusern usw im Angebot gibt, mit Batterie betrieben, unter Deck eingesetzt werden. dadurch leuchtet der ganze Rumpf, auch dann, wenn das Boot kopfüber im Wasser liegt. Finde ich als zusätzliche Maßnahme sehr gut.
Einmal hier schauen:http://www.sit-on-topkayaking.com/Articles/Safety/NightKayaking.htm#lk

Peter


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> .... dadurch leuchtet der ganze Rumpf, auch dann, wenn das Boot kopfüber im Wasser liegt. Finde ich als zusätzliche Maßnahme sehr gut. http://www.sit-on-topkayaking.com/Articles/Safety/NightKayaking.htm#lk
> 
> Peter



Jau das hat was und ist durchaus eine Überlegung wert. 
Hab jetzt hier was ganz passables gefunden, das man bestimmt ganz gut modifzieren kann.
Preislich ist das natürlich auch finanzierbar...


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nicht zu unterschätzen dürfte auch der LOCKEFFEKT sein...schließlich werden mit Bugfeuern auf den Einbäumen in der Karibik die Fische an die Boote gelockt!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6 Riiichtiiig

Peter


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kanufahren aber auch....


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Was seid ihr doch für Schlingels? Da würde ich ja niemals nicht dran denken...|rolleyes


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen ihr kajaken wie wäre es mit einer Rundumleuchte |uhoh:auf dem Kopf:q Grüße aus der Ideenschmiede#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen ihr kajaken wie wäre es mit einer Rundumleuchte |uhoh:auf dem Kopf:q Grüße aus der Ideenschmiede#h



Gute Idee|supergri|supergri aber wegen zu dichtem Bewuchs hält der Saugnapf nicht. |rolleyes

Peter


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Gute Idee|supergri|supergri aber wegen zu dichtem Bewuchs hält der Saugnapf nicht. |rolleyes
> 
> Peter


 :vik:dann lass dir den kopf rasieren wie bei mir denn hält auch die kopf lampe mit den sauger #6lg andre


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :vik:dann lass dir den kopf rasieren wie bei mir denn hält auch die kopf lampe mit den sauger #6lg andre



Wie schaut das denn aus????;+|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Neeee Peter, bitte bitte nicht :m


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wie schaut das denn aus????;+|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Neeee Peter, bitte bitte nicht :m




Ach was, er braucht doch keine Vollplatte, es reicht doch oben druff eine Öffnung in Größe des Saugnapfes, da kann er dann zur Not die langen Haare von der Seite drüberkämmen wenn er in die Disco will. :q


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So,
nu isses passiert, ich hab auch ein SOT :vik:
(@ Peter: nicht das von Erkner, es ist n DAG geworden)  

Ich habe bei 123 ein DAG Lagoon1 ergattert, Abholung ist in einer Woche.

Da das ganze Aufgrund eines plötzlichen Paddelinteresses meiner Frau entstanden ist (die hat jetzt ein Hobie Maui) muss ich mit den Umbauten wohl noch ein wenig warten, sonst merkt sie noch, dass meine Unterstützung fürs Paddeln allgemein und für SOT´s im speziellen nicht so ganz uneigennützig war und auch meine Argumente gegen einen Zweier könnten dann plötzlich in einem unvorteilhaften Licht erscheinen :g


Das Boot hat keinerlei Angelausrüstung, ich kann also alles so gestalten wie es mir passt ( so ich denn in der Lage bin das auch hinzubekommen)

Bis sich das dann Angelkajak schimpfen darf wird wohl noch eine Weile vergehen

Die Spannung steigt

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Glückwunsch Dirk..  viel Spass mit Deiner/Eurer |supergri neuen Errungenschaft......


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> So,
> nu isses passiert, ich hab auch ein SOT :vik:
> (@ Peter: nicht das von Erkner, es ist n DAG geworden)
> 
> Ich habe bei 123 ein DAG Lagoon1 ergattert, Abholung ist in einer Woche.
> 
> Da das ganze Aufgrund eines plötzlichen Paddelinteresses meiner Frau entstanden ist (die hat jetzt ein Hobie Maui) muss ich mit den Umbauten wohl noch ein wenig warten, sonst merkt sie noch, dass meine Unterstützung fürs Paddeln allgemein und für SOT´s im speziellen nicht so ganz uneigennützig war und auch meine Argumente gegen einen Zweier könnten dann plötzlich in einem unvorteilhaften Licht erscheinen :g
> 
> 
> Das Boot hat keinerlei Angelausrüstung, ich kann also alles so gestalten wie es mir passt ( so ich denn in der Lage bin das auch hinzubekommen)
> 
> Bis sich das dann Angelkajak schimpfen darf wird wohl noch eine Weile vergehen
> 
> Die Spannung steigt
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk





Nee, watt mutt ick dor van Dirk leesen ?

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, oll Baas und allzeit heil nach Hause kommen, nich ?

Na, da steht ja einem zünftigem SOT-Treffen nichts mehr im Weg :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mööönsch Dirk! Fein, fein!!!#6#6
Dann sieht man ja demnächst  eine dicke Jak-Flotte aufm Wasser:q


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Glückwunsch zum Yak. Das ist eine feine Sache, aber das war Dir ja schon vorher klar.

Wie soll den der Wind in OH am WE sein. Ich muss mal los, so als Alibi....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Hardi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Yak. Das ist eine feine Sache, aber das war Dir ja schon vorher klar.
> 
> Wie soll den der Wind in OH am WE sein. Ich muss mal los, so als Alibi....
> 
> Gruß Thomas



|bigeyes Neee ..etwa angeln...|bigeyes vom yak????? Du hörst noch mal von mir #x:q:q vielleicht ja auf Platte oder sooo.

Peter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mööönsch Dirk! Fein, fein!!!#6#6
> Dann sieht man ja demnächst  eine dicke Jak-Flotte aufm Wasser:q



Danke, Danke, aber ich hoffe, dass mit dem dick ist keine Anspielung, ich bin doch so empfindsam  #h

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nee, watt mutt ick dor van Dirk leesen ?
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, oll Baas und allzeit heil nach Hause kommen, nich ?
> 
> Na, da steht ja einem zünftigem SOT-Treffen nichts mehr im Weg :vik:




Dat versök wi min Jung, dat versök wi.#6

Bis zu`m Treffen ( wann dat ok immer sin mog) hab ich das wohl soweit zusammengeschraubt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Blindfischer#6. Sieht ja ganz schnuckelig aus und ist auch ganz gut breit und dementsprechend wohl auch sehr kippstabil. Bin auf den Erstwässerungsbericht gespannt.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Blindfischer#6. Sieht ja ganz schnuckelig aus und ist auch ganz gut breit und dementsprechend wohl auch sehr kippstabil. Bin auf den Erstwässerungsbericht gespannt.



Moin Fischbox, haste noch neue Bilder von Deiner Schute?
Bin immer an Ideen interessiert.:q
Bei mir hat´s letzte Zeit keine Umbauten gegeben.
werde mir aber wohl noch einen Griff oder dergleichen für den Wiedereinstieg einfallen lassen, den man auch mit steifgefrorenen Fingern halten kann.

Peter


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Moin Fischbox, haste noch neue Bilder von Deiner Schute?
> Bin immer an Ideen interessiert.:q



Nö, bei mir ruht im Moment alles. Eigentlich unglaublich, das ich noch nicht zu meinem ersten Angeleinsatz gekommen bin. Das wird sich am Freitag aber schlagartig ändern, denn dann stehn 17 Tage Trondheimfjord auf dem Programm|jump: "Sit on Top around the clock" ist dann das Motto, und das alles in herrlichster Natur:l. Anschließend habe ich bestimmt die eine oder andere Idee, aber im Moment denke ich, das soweit alles dran ist was dran muss. Abgesehen natürlich von dem geplanten Beleuchtungs- bzw. Ankerballmast, aber der wird dann nach dem Urlaub gebastelt und selbstverständlich in dem Basteltipthread veröffentlicht. Vielleicht kannst du ja auch noch mal deine Echolot(geber)montage zum bestaunen einstellen. In den beiden Sot-Threads gibt das mittlerweile 37 Seiten und man sucht sich ja echt `nen mittelschweren Wolf bevor man die entscheidenen Beiträge findet.

Natürlich gibt das dann auch einen reichlich bebilderten Urlaubsbericht zu bestaunen. Versprochen...#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Alles Verräter hier #d

und ich habe immer noch mein Belly.....

nun denn.....

es muss auch Dinosaurier geben :q:q

Trotzdem bin ich gespannt auf so ein Treffen, wenn um die Wette gepaddelt wird. Muss ein hübsches Bild abgeben #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Alles Verräter hier #d
> 
> und ich habe immer noch mein Belly.....
> 
> nun denn.....
> 
> es muss auch Dinosaurier geben :q:q
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich gespannt auf so ein Treffen, wenn um die Wette gepaddelt wird. Muss ein hübsches Bild abgeben #h



Keine Sorge mein Großer,

ich bleibe auch bei meiner "Gummi - Ente".

Dennoch nicht schlecht diese Boote, schnell vorallem und weniger anstrengend als bellyboaten.

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich kann mich dem eigentlich auch nur aunschließen!!! #6
Ich bleibe auch beim BB, nur werde ich mir auf jedenfall noch in näherer Zukunft ein Jak zulegen!!!:m
Da hat Stephan auch recht, es ist einfach "bequemer" zum paddeln und es ist noch ein anderes fischen!!!

Die große Flotte werden wir noch zusammen bekommen!!! :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hab eben eine nette Paddeltour auf dem großen Ratzeburger See
gemacht10 km in 1,25 Stunden..... möchte einer mit ´nem Belly mitpaddeln?  |rolleyes Ich geb´s ja zu...Geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles...aber|kopfkrat


Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mitpaddeln????? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Joar, aber  nur im Schlepptau von dir!!!:q:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> möchte einer mit ´nem Belly mitpaddeln?



|bigeyes

wieso paddeln ??

Der Trend geht eindeutig zum Aussenborder |supergri|supergri

@ Stephan + macmarco

cool.....noch mehr Dinos #h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin ,


Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> wieso paddeln ??
> 
> Der Trend geht eindeutig zum Aussenborder |supergri|supergri
> 
> @ Stephan + macmarco
> 
> cool.....noch mehr Dinos #h


noch einer mehr |supergri . Werde mir sogar bald ein neues BB zulegen weil es nur eins gibt BB fahren :vik::vik::vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@HHEutin: Gibt halt zweierlei! Entweder BBF (Bellyboatfischen) oder SBF ... :vik: 

... dazwischen ist nix Halbes und nix Ganzes! #y

(... nur Spaß!)

V.


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

... oder doch: ABF! (Außenborderfahren mit 5PS! :q)

V.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @HHEutin: Gibt halt zweierlei! Entweder BBF (Bellyboatfischen) oder SBF ... :vik:
> 
> ... dazwischen ist nix Halbes und nix Ganzes! #y
> 
> (... nur Spaß!)
> 
> V.




Ja ja, so schnell wird man ausgegrenzt :c
 mal sehen ob mich mein Therapeut wieder aufrichten kann.




_Um Kommentaren vorzubeugen: seelisch mein ich latürnich_


Und das obwohl ich meinen Belly ja weiterhin mit mir rumtrage und auch das passende Boot noch nicht in Rente geschickt habe. 


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das mit dem Aussenborder ist gar nicht soooo abwegig....

Hier mal ein Bild aus dem letzten Jahr.....
Fehmarn im Juli 2007 - Ponton mit Aussenborder


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Seid doch nicht soo traurig.. Ihr müsst einfach nur berücksichtiogen, dass ich fast 50 bin und da muß man das bisschen Kondition und Kraft gut dosieren..:q
Also so´n Kayak ist sozusagen eine Art Gehwagen im übertragenen Sinne:q:q... also altersentsprechend.
Außerdem hab ich nach meinem Figurverlust auch Angst, durch den Reifen zu rutschen:m

Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Ihr müsst einfach nur berücksichtiogen, dass ich fast 50 bin und da muß man das bisschen Kondition und Kraft gut dosieren..:q


Dazu sage ich jetzt mal nix |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Also so´n Kayak ist sozusagen eine Art Gehwagen im übertragenen Sinne:q:q... also altersentsprechend.


Bei welcher Krankenversicherung bist du? Dann beantrage ich auch so nen Ding |uhoh:|uhoh: Das ich nicht vorher daran gedacht habe #q#q#q:q


AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich nach meinem Figurverlust auch Angst, durch den Reifen zu rutschen


Dann musst du mehr Luft in den Schlauch machen um den "Verlust" zu kompensieren!!!


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich nach meinem Figurverlust auch Angst, durch den Reifen zu rutschen:m
> 
> Peter




Heißt das nicht "Profilverlust" |kopfkrat Oder meinst Du was Anderes |kopfkrat:q:q





AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Also so´n Kayak ist sozusagen eine Art Gehwagen im übertragenen Sinne:q:q... also altersentsprechend.
> 
> Peter




Aha - wann kommst Du denn wieder mal rüber zum "betreuten Angeln" ? #h:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jetzt möchte ich nochmals auf meine Echo-Montage zurückkommen.
Ich habe ja ein Lidl-Gerät im Einsatz. um es im Kajak einzusetzen, hatte ich den Geber und das Display voneinander getrennt, das Kabel gekürzt, und Stecker dazwischengesetzt.
Nun hatte ich den Geber mit dem sog. Goop marine eingeklebt..
IN der letzten Zeit hatte ich hin und Wieder Aussetzer, und die Batterien wurden schnell leer. Daraus schloss ich, es kann1. am Geber liegen, oder an der Steckverbindung.
Um die Fehler zu beheben wollte ich also den Geber aus dem Boot herausnehmen, und dann in der Werkstatt den Stecker neu verlöten....#d ich kriege den Geber nicht wieder raus..
Das Goop klebt auf PE, wie die Pest, und es war wirklich nur die Steckverbindung.
Aber eins ist sicher: willst Du was auf PE kleben, dann die Stelle anschleifen, mit Aceton reinigen, einen Klacks Goop, und dann das Anbauteil fest anpressen. min. 72 Std. warten, und dann kannst du das Anbauteil allenfalls mit ´ner Flex lösen :q:q..

Peter


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

oh man......Bild unberechtigt verlinkt....alle lachen sich über mich tot, aber keiner sacht was #q#q

hier nochmal das Bild


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ michael: neiiin keiner lacht über Dich.. über das Bild schon gar nicht.. und überhaupt |rolleyes
Wo haste die Aufnahme denn gemacht ?
Der schiebt ja ´ne richtige Welle .

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> oh man......Bild unberechtigt verlinkt....alle lachen sich über mich tot, aber keiner sacht was #q#q
> 
> hier nochmal das Bild



Vossi, wer hier über Dich lacht, der kriegt auffe .... |supergri:m


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Fährt Olli nicht auch mit ´nem kleinen Honda AB auf dem BB?


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

das war letztes Jahr im Juli vor Katharinenhof.......

und schön das keiner lachen tut #t


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Iiiiiiiich lach auch nicht...


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nu isses da,  so sieht das ganze noch ungepimpt aus.

Weitere Bilder folgen nach Baufortschritt

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ blindfischer: Glückwunsch.,.. Wieder einer mehr im Club.
Und wann zeigst du der Schute das erste mal Wasser?
Wenn Du Lust hast, melde Dich mal bei mir, wir haben hier den Ratzeburger See vor der Tür. Da kann man prima mit dem Boot üben. Ich meine rausfallen und einsteigen, sowie herumkrabbeln auf dem Ding....|rolleyes Damit Du an die Biervorräte im Vorderluk kommst.|supergri

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dönnerschlach, Dirk - das sieht ja klasse aus :vik:

Jetzt noch ein paar kleine Modifikationen und los gehts :m


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke, Danke,

da ich noch keine Bierluke drin habe, muß ich wohl mit der Erstwasserung warten bis die Bar eingerichtet ist :g
Obwohl: hinten hat mein Boot ne Faßmulde mit Zurrgurt, da könnte man ja....

Aber die Idee mit Ratzeburg ist nicht schlecht, ich muss erst noch Träger besorgen (meine alten Kajakträger sind viel zu klein) leider passen zwei SOT´s  ohne nicht mehr aufs Auto, und meine bessere Hälfte will ja auch paddeln.

Bis die Tage

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich gratuliere dann auch mal dazu #6#6#6

Wenn ihr dann dach RZ fahrt komm ich mit und mache die ersten Bilder von dir und deiner Frau auf´m Jak :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Süsswasserabenteuer   :q:q
Am Sonntag zog es mich zur Abwechslung mal nicht auf die Ostsee, sondern auf den Ratzeburger See.
So gegen 17.00 Uhr wollte ich mich mit Belly-Gaga zum Hechte zuppeln treffen :q.
Alles war gut, bis ich mitten auf dem See war, und der Himmel eine dunkelblaue bis schwarze Farbe annahm.
Schnell war der Angelwunsch vergessen, und die Ausrüstung in den Luken verstaut. Inzwischen war der Wind auf ca. 6Bft aufgefrischt, und ich paddelte zum Glück mit Rückenwind Richtung Rotenhusen. Auf Binnenseen stellt sich sehr schnell eine beachtliche Welle ein. Dadurch kam ich mit dem Kajak regelrecht in die Glitsch, d.h. das Kajak liegt nur noch an einer kleinen Fläche im Wasser auf, und wird mit ´nem Affenzahn von der Welle geschoben. Dabei muß man das Gewicht möglichst weit nach hinten verlagern, weil sonst der Bug zu weit in´s Wasser taucht, und bremst, oder gar unterschneidet, d.h. Vollbad. Zum Glück kam es nicht so weit, aber ich bekam ein Gefühl dafür, wie es sein muß, wenn man in eine richtige Brandung kommt |bigeyes  Der Bug und das Heck im Wasser, und in der Mitte unterm Boot nur noch Luft.... da wird´s dann doch etwas instabil, und man muß aufpassen, dass man nicht kippt. Letztendlich ist alles gut gegangen, ich war vollkommen fertig und um eine wichtige Erfahrung reicher.
 Besser man ist etwas schneller vom Wasser !!! 

Peter


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6

Danke Peter....


nun weiss ich wieder, wieso ich zur "Dinofraktion" gehöre 












da "liegt" man wirklich - wenn es denn unbedingt so kommt -  ziemlich fest in der See #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|supergri|supergri @ Michael: Da kann ich nicht widersprechen, aber auf der Ostsee sind die Wellen länger und da passt mein Kajak wunderbar zwischen. Das habe ich bis ca. 70 cm Welle getestet.
Aber mit ´nem Belly in die Glitsch zu kommen ginge ja nur im Handstand 

Peter


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mensch Peter, du machst auch wieder Sachen.|kopfkrat#h

Na ja, gestern habe ich auch nen kleinen Zwischensprint hinlegen müssen, um nicht unbedingt den Zitteraal am Ende der Rutenspitze zu machen.|bigeyes

Andy


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Und noch so´n Ding in der Familie 
|kopfkrat ist natürlich für meine Frau und die Familie,..
aber vielleicht ist es ja besser, wenn es erst mal ein bisschen..
verbessert wird  |rolleyes   mal sehen es gibt ja so versenkte Rutenhalter, die auch bestimmt nicht stören.. und sooo
Es kommt so gegen Anfang August 

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hai #h Schutenpiet  wenste die zusammen tütelst haste ja nen Kataddings#c bums#q es entstehen ganz neue Möglichkeiten ,schoin Sündach :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hai #h Schutenpiet  wenste die zusammen tütelst haste ja nen Kataddings#c bums#q es entstehen ganz neue Möglichkeiten ,schoin Sündach :m



genau soo..und denn noch´n Deck drauf ,mit Partyzelt und denn..bieten wir Mondscheinfahrten auffe Elbe an :m
Schoinet Weekenend..und lot di mol wedder sehn up´pott kaffee

Piet


----------



## aal60

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na Peter, da hast Du ja Glück gehabt. Man soll die Naturgewalten nicht unterschätzen. 
Binnenseen und auch Talsperren sind bei Wetterumschwüngen sehr gefährlich. Auf der Möhne gibt es Fallwinde, die manches Boot zum Kentern bringt.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na, ob sich Moni freuen wird??? Denke doch mal schon :q

Ansonsten... Ich komm auch gern mal mit |bigeyes:q:q:q


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Na, ob sich Moni freuen wird??? Denke doch mal schon :q
> 
> Ansonsten... Ich komm auch gern mal mit |bigeyes:q:q:q




Schleimer Schleimer........  


@ Peter, Glückwunsch (sollte das gute Stück nicht schon im Juli kommen?)

Ich versuch meiner besseren Hälfte auch gerade schmackhaft zu machen, dass so ein paar Rutenhalter auch an Ihrem Yak ganz praktisch sind, so ganz glaubt sie mir aber noch nicht:g

Meine An/Umbauten gehen jetzt im Urlaub los, ab nächste Woche 3 Wochen Zeit zum bauen und testen, schaun mer mal.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ dirk: melde dich doch im Urlaub, dann können wir ja mal auf den Ratzeburger..paddel..oder auch noch angeln |kopfkrat

Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Schleimer Schleimer........



..tz tz tz....  :r:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo an alle Kajakangler #h, ich habe vor vom 3.10.-5.10.
mit meinem Kajak nach Lolland zu entfleuchen, und da ein langes Wochenende lang mit dem Kajak die Küste unsicher machen.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust mitzukommen? Mit mehereren macht das bestimmt viiiiieeeel mehr Spaß :m
Eim Unterkunft fällt mir da schon irgendwie ein, bei einem, der auch paddelt |kopfkrat... wie hieß der noch  |rolleyes glaub sowas wie guten tach :q
Jetzt mal ernsthaft-.. wer auch mal mit dem Kajak um Lolland kurven will, und das auch noch in Gesellschaft, bitte per PN mal Bescheid.
Peter


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Kajakangler #h, ich habe vor vom 3.10.-5.10.
> mit meinem Kajak nach Lolland zu entfleuchen, und da ein langes Wochenende lang mit dem Kajak die Küste unsicher machen.
> Hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust mitzukommen? Mit mehereren macht das bestimmt viiiiieeeel mehr Spaß :m
> Eim Unterkunft fällt mir da schon irgendwie ein, bei einem, der auch paddelt |kopfkrat... wie hieß der noch  |rolleyes glaub sowas wie guten tach :q
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft-.. wer auch mal mit dem Kajak um Lolland kurven will, und das auch noch in Gesellschaft, bitte per PN mal Bescheid.
> Peter


moin,nachbar also ich hätte lust,schön zu den beiden netten menschen nach lolland und ein paar fische knacken 
gruß dein lieber nachbar|wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> moin,nachbar also ich hätte lust,schön zu den beiden netten menschen nach lolland und ein paar fische knacken



Da würd auch nicht nein sagen :q


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dank der netten Yakfahrern hier konnte ich heute mein neues Spielzeug in Hamburg abholen:m
Ist ein Ocean Prowler Big Game#6

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/5218/kayakqe0.jpg

http://img241.*ih.us/img241/3522/kayak1vf3.jpg

Morgen ist Erstwässerung, Samstag soll es los gehen zum Fischen auf´m See in Dk:vik:
Danke nochmal für die Tips/Bastelanleitungen die hier und in den anderen Threads stehen, ich denke ich werde einige davon umsetzten#6

Ne wat freue ich mich:vik::vik:


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Geiles Ding! Meinen Glückwunsch#6, das wird dir 'ne Menge Spaß bringen.

Von welchem Hökerer hast du es denn nun zu welchem Preis bezogen?


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich habe es bei Kagro-Paddling gekauft.

Den Preis darf ich glaub ich garnicht erzählen...


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Stimmt, das hätteste nicht schreiben dürfen.#6#6#6


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,

schönes Teil...nun fängt das Aufriggen an! Viel Spaß dabei!

Gruß
archi


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Torsk 1 #h

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt :m Möööönsch, da hast Du ja wirklich ein Schnäppchen gemacht! Für den Preis hätt' ich das auch genommen #6


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja danke, der Preis ist echt unschlagbar glaube ich. Das war wohl sone art Räumungsverkauf bei ihm, der hat noch ein paar andere nette Kayaks dort, zu guten Preisen

Ich hatte heute meine erste Probefahrt. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das Ding so Kippstabil ist. Ich habe versucht den Kahn zu Kentern, habe es nicht geschafft. Ok mit gewalt bekommt man es sicherlich hin. Ich werde aber trotzdem nächste Woche nochmal ein paar Kenterübungen machen, wenn sich der Wind gelegt hat;-))

Hier noch 2 Bilder von heute:m

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/3904/dsci0374rf8.jpg

http://img396.*ih.us/img396/649/dsci0379dw1.jpg

Morgen geht es das erste mal los zum Fischen, das wird bestimmt lustig|supergri


----------



## aal60

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na dann musst Du ja jetzt, den Satz in deinem Avatar ändern:

Nicht nur _*"Kleinboot ...  Kapitän"* _, sondern da muss jetzt was mit Kajak rein. :m

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@torsk1: Sieht gut aus, es hat sich bei Wasserkontakt nicht aufgelöst 
Viel Spaß und TL

Peter


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich war heute das erste mal damit auf der Flbg.-Förde zum fischen bei den Ochseninseln.

Ich habe überwiegend geschleppt mit kleinen Man´s Wobblern. Zwischendurch habe ich mal einen kleinen Gummifisch runtergelassen, leider wollte nichts beissen.
Es hat aber Spaß gemacht und trotz einiger Wellen, wenn auch nur kleine vom Butterdampfer etc. hatte ich nicht einmal ein mulmiges Gefühl das ich Kenter.
Ist aber doch was anderes damit auf der Förde zu fahren als auf einem See was Strömung, Wellen etc. angeht;-)))


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Glückwunsch zum Yak. 
Hübsche Farbe :g

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Glückwunsch zur Salzwasserjungfernfahrt :m
Das mit dem Fisch wird bestimmt auch noch klappen|rolleyes
Hoffe ich jedenfalls immer :q:q
Vielleicht ja mal bald an der Küste

Peter


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|kopfkrat langsam, aber nur langsam reift in mir der Gedanke auch son Ding zuzulegen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Aber nur langsam....bräuchte irgendwie mehr Argumente. |rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat langsam, aber nur langsam reift in mir der Gedanke auch son Ding zuzulegen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Aber nur langsam....bräuchte irgendwie mehr Argumente. |rolleyes




Kriegst Du, kriegst Du  #h


- sicherer als ein Belly Boat

- schneller als ein Belly Boat

- keine Slippe nötig

- kein Trailer nötig

- in Anschaffung und Wartung günstiger und weniger zeitaufwendig als ein "normales Boot"

- sicherer als ein "Sit in Kajak"

- es lässt sich besser werfen vom SOT als vom "Sit in Kajak" oder BB

- Gerade bei der Krankheit Nr. 1 ( Rückenschmerzen ) ist das Paddeln sehr gut

Und was leicht übersehen wird - Du musst nicht im Kajak bleiben.Man ist zwischen Boots- und Watfischen flexibel#6 Fahr 'ne schöne Stelle an, wenn sich nach 'ner Zeit nichts tut oder sich ein Volksauflauf am Strand bildet - schwupp ins Kajak und "wech" :q
In der Zeit, in der Du sonst 200 m watend bewältigst hast Du jetzt 2 Km abgerissen.

Du kannst wesentlich mehr Strecke machen als zu Fuß und das Riff, auf das Du watend nie kommend wärst, fährst Du locker mit dem Yak an, steigst aus und fischt los.

Genügt das für's Erste ? :q


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|supergri Na das ist doch schon mal was, danke goeddoek 

Jetzt hät ich nur noch ein paar Fragen, welches Kajak ist zu empfehlen |rolleyes wenn man zwar vom Prinzip her das grazile Erscheiningsbild von Bambi hat aber das Gewicht von Dumbo mit Rucksack? (Weiss auch nicht wiso das so ist #c) 

Und was bedeutet :



> - es lässt sich besser werfen vom SOT als vom "Sit in Kajak" oder BB



Was ist ein SOT ?  BB und Sit in Kajak ist bekannt.

Aufbauten wie Rutenhalter Echolothalter o.Ä. muss man die Löcher selber Bohren oder gibts welche wo schon weitgehend alles vorbereitet ist?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:|laola:


Hier liegt Nummer 2 :q:q:q:q:q:q
und schreit nach Ausrüstung
Heute bekommen das gute Stück aus dem Hause Perception mit den Traummaßen 4,10 X 80, aber soll nicht nur stabil, sondern auch sehr schnell sein.-.. wenn das nix für vati ist...ach nee ist ja für Mutti..die Kinder  och eigentlich für alle 
Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

nabentsen Schutenpiet ich bitte um adoption :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> nabentsen Schutenpiet ich bitte um adoption :m



Wenn´ste Lust hast kannst du ja mal mit mir auf´m Ratzeburger rumpaddeln :q Aber adoptieren ...|kopfkrat wie alt bist Du jetzt?...Neee hab gerade meine Tochter soweit,dass sie auszieht. Das Verhältnis Boote / paddelnde Familienmitglieder verbessert sich gerade.

Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Feines Teil #6#6#6
Werd mir das mal persönlich anschauen kommen, aber beim Bierchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!  |wavey:


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|kopfkrat Kann man mir nun helfen oder ist das ein Insider thread??


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Kann man mir nun helfen oder ist das ein Insider thread??




Nicht verzweifeln - Onkel George kann aber nicht permanent zur Stelle sein  :m


SOT steht für Sit on Top - gemeint sind also solche Kajaks, wie die, die meisten hier fahren. Im Gegensatz zum Sit in Kajak - nein damit fährt man nicht zu Parties, auf denen Kekse mit zweifelhaften Inhalt gereicht werden ( zumindest selten  :q ) sondern man sitzt drin.
Das klassische Kajak eben.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

 Danke goeddoek

Für mich ist es wichtig,weil ich mir son Ding in kürze evtl. kaufen will und ich nicht unbedingt die Katze im Sack haben will.

Welches Kajak ist wie gesagt für etwas mehr wiegende Leute geeignet? Habe bei schlageter einige gesehe, aber war etwas verwirt das kleinere Boote teils mehr an Tragfähigkeit haben als grössere.

kurzum welches kommt mit 146kg klar?   (ohne Ausrüstung, aber Figur schlank wie n Reh


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Ollek ( hast Du eigentlich deinen Vornamen mal verraten ? Ich heiße Georg  )

Längere Kayaks ( egal ob ob SOT oder nicht ) müssen nicht zwangsläufig mehr "Tragkraft" als Kürzere haben.

Um es ganz einfach zu formulieren:

- lange, schmale Kajaks sind schneller, laufer besser "in der Spur" - sind dafür aber kippeliger und schlechter zu drehen. Bei kürzeren und - im Verhältnis zur Länge - breiteren Kajaks ist das umgekehrt.

Angler, die ja nicht unbedingt lange Touren machen wollen, bevorzugen daher eher kürzere, recht "breite Modelle" ( ein Schelm, wer hier Arges denkt  )
Eine gute Idee wär vielleicht, wenn Du zwischen dem 3. und 5. Oktober auf Lolland einfinden könntest. Da hast Du dann die Möglichkeit, das ein oder andere Kajak zu testen :m

Denn die Angaben zur Tragkraft sind Richtwerte. Da gibt es keine festgelegten Parameter.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Lolland wär ich gern dabei,aber bei den Fährpeisen ab Rostock komm ich ja fast von Kiel nach Oslo.  Gibts günstigere Ruten?


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Ollek,
in Rostock, am Alten Hafen, gibt es das "Paddelcenter Rostock".
Dort kann man Dir bestimmt helfen und ein paar SOT- Kayaks zeigen bzw. erklären.
Ich bin noch beim Aufbau meines SOT und habe daher noch kein Bild in`s AB gestellt. 
Wettertechnisch war eine Ausfahrt in den letzten 3 Wochen auf der Ostsee (für einen gefahrbewussten SOT- Anfänger) nicht möglich.
Bevor Du Dir so eine Schute zulegst solltest Du über längere Zeit Dein Hausgewässer beobachten und die wirklich alle (wetter- und zeitmäßig) guten Tage notieren um dann nochmals Bilanz zu ziehen ob sich der Kauf lohnt.
Viele Grüße
Frankko


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich muss dazu sagen für die Ostsee bräuchte ich das Kajak noch nichtmal, dafür hätt ich mein "richtiges" Boot.  Es soll in erster Linie für die Flüsse und Seen bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt sein so das ich schnell mal das K. aufs Dach schnallen kann und los gehts.

Habe noch nen 3m Schlauchboot von Metzeler rumliegen aber das ist dann doch zu mühselig mit dem Auf und Abbauen jedesmal.  Und wenn ich die Bilder hier sehe sag ich mal warum nicht, ist ja auch alles drann an sonem Teil und die Geschwindikeit die man mit nem K. drauf kriegt reicht für meine Bedürfnisse allemal.

Ich werde demnächst wohl mal nach Schlageter fahren (weil näher drann) und mal einige Probefahren.

Ich liebäugele ja mit dem Mad River Synergy


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Ollek schrieb:


> kurzum welches kommt mit 146kg klar?   (ohne Ausrüstung, aber Figur schlank wie n Reh



Ich denke da spontan an das Big Game von Oceankayak. Ist ein echter Frachter, der bestimmt auch kräftige Rehe gut befördert.


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Ich denke da spontan an das Big Game von Oceankayak. Ist ein echter Frachter, der bestimmt auch kräftige Rehe gut befördert.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, deswegen habe ich mir es gekauft


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|bigeyesDarf ich fragen wo? Haste mal nen Link?

|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Heute habe ich die neue Schute getestet :vik:
Einfach nur scheeeeelllll :q:q:q
das Perception kajak ist so richtig was für Raser...und sehr kippstabil. Hier bewahrheitet sich eben der Satz im Bootsbau:Länge läuft. Es hat vorn eine große Stauluke, in der Mitte eine Luke für Handy, oder Köderbox, und hinten ist eine dritte Luke vorbereitet. Das Kajak ist relativ flach gebaut, aber selbst bei den Wellen auf dem Ratzeburger See kam kaum Wasser über. Es hat außerdem einen sehr guten Geradeauslauf.
Obwohl es mit ca. 4,10 m Länge um 60 cm länger ist, als Schute1 von DAG, wiegt es ungefähr das Gleiche.
Also Alles in Allem ein tolles  .....-kajak..:q Die fehlenden 5 Buchstaben müssen noch konstruktiv erarbeitet werden, durch so wichtige Dinge, wie Ankeranlage, Rutenhalter, Paddelclips etc....
Mal sehen, was der Rest der Anteilseigner so zulässt..

Peter


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyesDarf ich fragen wo? Haste mal nen Link?
> 
> |wavey:


 
Ich habe es bei www.paddling.de gekauft.
Die Internetseite ist eher spärlich gestaltet, muss einfach mal anrufen bei denen#6
Die hatten noch einige SOT´s zu günstigen Preisen dort, er sagte das die Räumungsverkauf haben;-)))
Ich glaube aber das ich das letzte "Big Game" was er dort noch auf Lager hatte gekauft habe


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mal sehen, was der Rest der Anteilseigner so zulässt..

Peter[/quote]


Hi Peter,

kleine Zwischenmeldung aus dem Urlaub:

Angeln vom Yak ist wegen Eind bisher ausgefallen, aber ich hab die Ausrüstung im Prototypenstadium dran, weil ich das Boot auch für den Rest der Sippe brauche ( plötzlich wollen se alle mal fahren) versuch ich mich an einer minimalinvasiven Ausrüstung.

Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen endlich mal dazu komme den ganzen Krempel zu testen.

Ich hab jetzt ein abnehm- und klappbares Echolot, abnehmbare Ankermimik und den Rutenhalter in Kombination Scotty/ Frühstücksbrett mit Echo in der Mitte und zwei Rutenhaltern.
Leider hab ich das Kabel der Digi nicht mit, Bilder müssen also noch ein wenig warten.

Kenter und Einsteigeversuche haben prima funktioniert, Ankern bei Wellengang ist aber noch etwas ungewohnt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes wenn man zwar vom Prinzip her das grazile Erscheiningsbild von Bambi hat aber das Gewicht von Dumbo mit Rucksack? (Weiss auch nicht wiso das so ist #c)
> 
> 
> Aufbauten wie Rutenhalter Echolothalter o.Ä. muss man die Löcher selber Bohren oder gibts welche wo schon weitgehend alles vorbereitet ist?



Hi Ollek,

da ich selbst etwas untergroß bin, habe ich auch mal auf die Tragkräfte geschaut, meins ( DAG Lagoon) hat 180 kg, da ist also noch etwas Luft, aber das musst Du jeweils nachfragen das unterscheidet sich recht deutlich und ist auch nicht unbedingt von der Bootsgröße abhängig.

Es gibt (fast)fertig aufgerödelte Boote z.B. bei Schlageter (glaub ich) aber die Ausrüstung lässt sich auch problemlos selbst anbringen, dann hast Du es so, wie es für Dich am Besten passt.

Je mehr schon dran ist, desto teurer werden die Boote leider auch, desterwegens hab ich geebayt und schraube mir jetzt n Zahn locker.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:mJo dank euch, werd das Projekt mal in Angriff nehmen. Argumente kamen ja jetzt genügend.

PS: ist das hier der Dag Lagoon ?


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jepp - sieht sehr danach aus


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ach, so - eine Sache noch: diejenigen, die vom 3. - bis 5. Oktober bei uns wohnen möchten, bitte ich, sich in den nächsten Tagen mit mir per Mail oder PN in Verbindung zu setzen :m


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Ollek schrieb:


> :mJo dank euch, werd das Projekt mal in Angriff nehmen. Argumente kamen ja jetzt genügend.
> 
> PS: ist das hier der Dag Lagoon ?




Jawoll, das isser.

Hat aber einen kleinen Nachteil: keine geraden Flächen um vernünftig was anzuschrauben, alles abgerundet.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Jawoll, das isser.
> 
> Hat aber einen kleinen Nachteil: keine geraden Flächen um vernünftig was anzuschrauben, alles abgerundet.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



 Hab ich mir gedacht bei dem Bild, aber grade darauf kommts ja an wenn man vorhat vom Kajak aus zu Angeln. na mal sehn.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Ollek:

Man muss halt n bisserl mehr basteln, einfach nur den Rutenhalter antackern geht nicht ohne weiteres, aber ein echtes Problem ist das eigentlich nicht.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Haaaaallloooo#h wer will vom 3.10. bis zum 5.10 auf Lolland mit zum Kajakangeln??? Wer mit will, sollte zusehen, dass er langsam bei Georg Bescheid sagt, wegen der Unterkunft!!!!
Ich hab mich schon angemeldet.. hoffentlich kommt noch der eine oder andere Schutenführer dazu :vik:

Peter


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moins,

na Peter, Dein (Hilfe)Ruf scheint ja nach eher verhaltenem Interesse zu klingen....

Ich habe mich bei Georg ja schon angemeldet, allerdings habe ich auch gedacht, das so 6-10 Leutchen dabei sind...nicht nur zum Kajak-Tackle-Abgucken...

Also, gebt Euch einen Ruck!

Schönes WE!
Gruß
archi


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

keine Angst, es werden genug Teilnehhmer, es ging darum,das alle rechtzeitig buchen, und jeder bei Georg ein Bett bekommt.
Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schade, Schade :c:c
Wäre auch liebend gern mitgekommen, nur leider ziehe ich das Wochenende um #q

@ Georg: Komm trotzdem bald wieder vorbei... Wird wieder Zeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :q:q


----------



## troutcontrol

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin georg,
hattest du mir schon ein bett reserviert oder soll ich mich auch noch ´mal melden?
grüsse
martin


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



troutcontrol schrieb:


> moin georg,
> hattest du mir schon ein bett reserviert oder soll ich mich auch noch ´mal melden?
> grüsse
> martin



Jepp, hab ich 
Und Peter und Hardi und , und, und,auch :vik:
Also - wer noch nicht hat, bitte schleunigst melden |wavey:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp, hab ich
> Und Peter und Hardi und , und, und,auch :vik:
> Also - wer noch nicht hat, bitte schleunigst melden |wavey:



Ich krieg leider an dem Wochenende keinen Ausgang :c, da ist meine Regierung eisern.

Ich wünsch euch aber viel Spass und noch mehr Fisch.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Dirk: also erst mal musst Du ganz grosse treue Augen machen..|bigeyes dann eine Träne zerdrücken, und sagen: Schatz ich will da ja auch garnicht hin, schon garnicht, wenn Du das nicht möchtest..noch ´ne Träne und wieder..|bigeyes..das alle fünf Minuten ab jetzt... dann freut sich Deine Frau, wenn sie das nicht mehr den ganzen Tag hören muß ! ?? oder...naja funktioniert bei mir auch nicht immer.. oder selten, obwohl man das Ganze ja auch als lebenserhaltende Maßnahme deklarieren könnte...
Dann eben ein anderes Mal.

Peter


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> ...naja funktioniert bei mir auch nicht immer.. oder selten, ...



... also eigentlich NIE! :vik:

Vielleicht solltest Du es mal mit so 'ner vollverspiegelten Pornobrille, die unentwegt Glycerintropfen hinter der Verspiegelung rauspullert, probieren!

V.

P.S.: War nur 'n Scherz! Frauen reagieren auf die Glycerintränen nicht - Die sind so hart , die reagieren nicht mal auf ECHTE!!!!! :vik:


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habe am letzten WE alle Tricks ausprobiert um am Sonnabend auf dem Wasser zu sein, nur wer macht "große treue Augen"???

Die Holde selbst! Verbunden mit einem hingehauchten "Du kannst doch morgen den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser sein..." Klimper, Klimper. Na gut, also mit in die Bilderausstellung regionaler Freizeitkünstler.....|uhoh:

Was war dann am Sonntag? Richtig, Dauerregen von früh bis abends! Aber richtig!!!:c

Daher: 





> Frauen reagieren auf die Glycerintränen nicht - Die sind so hart , die reagieren nicht mal auf ECHTE!!!!!



right!
#h
archi


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Noch 4Wochen bis zur Geschwaderfahrt.......
Ich freue mich schon riesig.
Hoffentlich spielt Mein Namensvetter aus der Wetterabteilung
mit. Ich denke aber, daß die Chancen auf Trutten und Leos gut sind.

Schutenpiet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

dito...!
:vik:


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jo, bin auch schon richtig heiß. Jaktage 2008 ! :vik:
Bin gerade am Umziehen, vom Lande in die (klein-)Stadt.., und mache mir natürlich Gedanken über den neuen Schuppen. Wie lang soll dat ... , glaube es könnte noch ein Zweisitzer dazu kommen ... 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|bigeyes  Zweisitzer...|kopfkrat..  und Deine Frau im Einer??..oder hab ich das jetzt mißverstanden  :q
Wann wird denn gezogen?  Sollen wir alle zum Einweihen kommen?   Machen wir glatt.. dafür würde ich sogar mal vergessen, wie mühsam eine Diät ist
Na schaun wir mal

Peter







Hardi schrieb:


> Jo, bin auch schon richtig heiß. Jaktage 2008 ! :vik:
> Bin gerade am Umziehen, vom Lande in die (klein-)Stadt.., und mache mir natürlich Gedanken über den neuen Schuppen. Wie lang soll dat ... , glaube es könnte noch ein Zweisitzer dazu kommen ...
> 
> Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Noch 4Wochen bis zur Geschwaderfahrt.......
> Ich freue mich schon riesig.
> Hoffentlich spielt Mein Namensvetter aus der Wetterabteilung
> mit. Ich denke aber, daß die Chancen auf Trutten und Leos gut sind.
> 
> Schutenpiet




Jepp - leg mal bei Petrus ein gutes Wort für uns ein :m

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig - das wird ein ein klasse Treffen mit den "Verrückten".

Der ein oder andere Leo wird wohl drin sitzen und abends dann vielleicht noch mit der Fusselflitze auf Meerforelle #6


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So,

hier jetzt endlich die ersten Bilder der Umbaumaßnahmen.

Zuerst der " Schatz das stört gar nicht" Halter im Boot meiner angetrauten ( Hobie Maui ) das Boot hat schöne gerade Flächen, prima zum pimpen

mehr Ausrüstung ist noch im Genehmigungsverfahren, mein Sohn kommt mit dem Boot gut zurecht und wills nicht mehr rausrücken.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

An meinem Lastkahn versuche ich alles abnehmbar zu gestalten damit das gerödel beim Paddeln mit Familie nicht stört, (das ganze wird auch als Badeplatform genutzt)

Der Prototyp ist erstmal aus einem Schneidebrett und einem Scotty dreifach Halter entstanden. Das Echolot ist hochklappbar , ich habe zum Testen Kunststoffrohr genommen, recht wackelig aber zum Testen gehts. Ich werde den Geber vom Echo aber nach hinten verlegen, der stört so bös beim Ankern.

Das Brett wird mit Spanngurten festgemacht un gut is ( die Ösen hab ich schlauerweise so positioniert, dass ich mein Paddel nicht mehr einklippen kann, also Änderungsbedarf)
Der Akku fürs Echo ist obernauf geschnallt.

Die Ankermimik ist abnehmbar, der Anker problemlos nach vorne oder hinten verholbar, den Anker selbst habe ich an einer Rolle von den Tauchern( haben die wohl Ihre Boje dran) da stört keine herumfliegende Leine im Boot.

Paddelclip mit zusätzlicher Sicherung gegen Verlust 

Was noch aussteht ist : alles vernünftig machen,provisorische Unterfütterung ( Kahn ist überall rund, keine vernünftige Auflage) gegen richtige Auflagen tauschen, Navi Halter, Ankerlicht, Box hinterm Sitz ( hab ich schon, müssen noch Rutenhalter dran) Luke vorm Sitz einbauen und was einem sonst noch so einfällt.

Beim Scotty Halter hab ich mich verhauen, der ist mit den geschlossenen Rutenhaltern, das ist sehr unpraktisch weil man die Ruten von oben einstecken muß, na ja mal sehen.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Sebastes_CA

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Deutsch Kajak Angeln Kolleginnen und Kollegen! 
Ich bin ein erfahrener Kajak Fischer (15 Jahre) aus Kalifornien 
jetzt leben in Deutschland. Ich kam nach Deutschland zu arbeiten und brachte alle Angeln und Kajak Ausrüstung (OK ScramblerXT) mit mir. Leider habe ich in Deutschland nun für 1 Jahr und ich habe nicht eine Chance, gehen angeln oder Kajak. Dies ist auf viele Faktoren aber die Erlangung eines deutschen Fangerlaubnis ist ein wichtiger ein. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/uhoh3.gifAuch ich habe keine lokalen deutschen Freunde, die Fischer ... und sprechen Englisch. Ich bin immer noch Deutsch zu lernen, und ich muss zugeben, ich war nur in der Lage finden Sie diese Website und schreiben diese Nachricht mit Hilfe von "Google Language Tools ". http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/smil.gif

Ich dachte, ich wäre die einzige Person in Deutschland zu versuchen Kajak Fischerei aber ich bin sehr glücklich gefunden zu haben, diese Webseite. Ich hoffe, meine Kolleginnen und Kajak Fischer können mir helfen. Ich wohne in Neustadt (Pfalz), sondern war Denken machen einen Ausflug an die Küste von Belgien, Niederlande, Deutschland / Dänemark für einige Kajak Exploration und potenziellen Angeln. Dies ist ein etwa 5-6 Stunden Driving-Range für mich. Kann irgendjemand 
gib mir einige Empfehlung der wohin? Auch ist eine Fangerlaubnis oder Boot Permit Required in jedem dieser Länder für Kajak Fischerei?

Lassen Sie sich bitte per E-Mail zusenden "(sebastes@bigfoot.com)" zu diskutieren Fischen oder Kajak auf Englisch oder Deutsch.

Tight lines and sleighrides!
Ed


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Ed #h

Welcome among the crazy kayakfishers #h You've got an email with further information #h

@ Blindfischer

Möööönsch, Dirki, dass sieht ja schon professionell aus #6 
Kannste Du mir mal ( per PN ) verraten, wo die die Teile für die Ankervorrichtung her hasst ? Hab meine wieder abgebaut - das vermeintlich rostfreie Material sieht jetzt aus wie ein Haufen getrockneter Teeblätter   :q

@ alle, die zum Treffen rüberkommen:

Denkt bitte daran, die gültige, dänsiche Lizenz ( Fisketegn ) mitzubringen  und "am Mann" zu haben #h


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Blindfischer,
ich glaube dass sich für Deine Ankervorrichtung noch mehr Leute hier an Board interssieren.
Wenn Du noch mehr Details zeigen könntest wäre das nicht schlecht.
Ich kann ja leider nicht zum Treffen kommen um mir das Teil genauer anzuschauen und meine Umbauten sind noch nicht reif für eine Fotoreihe. (Kommt aber auch noch.)
Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Frank,
habe auch so eine Ankeranlage, und habe dafür Kunststoffrollen bei AWN geholt, die man fest an´s Boot schrauben kann. Guckst Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129&page=16
Eine am Heck und eine am Bug. Dadurch verläuft eine Enlosleine mit einem Schäkel und einer kleinen Rolle für die Ankerleine.Klappt wunderbar :m

Peter



Frankko schrieb:


> Hallo Blindfischer,
> ich glaube dass sich für Deine Ankervorrichtung noch mehr Leute hier an Board interssieren.
> Wenn Du noch mehr Details zeigen könntest wäre das nicht schlecht.


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Peter,
unter den angegebenen Link sind ein paar herrliche Kyakimpessionen von Dat gait zu sehen,
aber leider keien Ankeranlage.
Frank


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

aber hier |rolleyes
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129&page=17



Peter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Frankko schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> unter den angegebenen Link sind ein paar herrliche Kyakimpessionen von Dat gait zu sehen,
> aber leider keien Ankeranlage.
> Frank




Da musst Du ein bisserl suchen, schau mal von Anfang an durch.

Ich werde mal versuchen am Wochenende ein paar mehr Bilder zu machen, aber die Mimik ist eigentlich recht einfach:
vorne und hinten jeweils einen Fenderhalter anschrauben, daran dann ( mit Schäkel) eine Rolle durch die das Seil läuft.
Zur Führung mehrere Karabiner und dann die Enden des Seils mit einer Gummileine verbunden ( dient auch als Puffer für den Anker) den Anker mach ich dann per Karabiner an der Gummischnur fest und fertig.

Einfacher ist nätürlich die Festmontage wie Peter sie realisiert hat, da spart man sich ne Menge teure VA Teile.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Dirk: der laketroller ist nächste Woche da
#6
Peter


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Kayakfischergemeinde,
ich habe mir schon die Ankeranlagen von Fischbox und Peter angeschaut. 
Auch in YourTube, als auch im Kyakfishingforum der Amis hab ich ein paar hübsche Aufbauten gesehen.
Ich mag bloß nicht glauben, dass die angeschraubten Halterungen den ständigen Zugbelastungen der Wellen lage standhalten. Irgendwann werden die Schraubenlöcher ausleiern, trotz Gummieinlagen in den Schraubenlöchern.
Die Ostseewellen sind nunmal kürzer und härter als die lange Dünung des Atlantik.
Gibt es von solchen Schäden Berichte im Netz?
Haben die Britten auf der Nordsee keine Probleme mir den "Ausnaddeln" der Befestigungspunkte?
Sollte man unter jedes Aufbauteil eine Gegenplatte zum kontern setzen?
Fragen über Fragen.
Frank

P.s. Kann schon jemand über schöne Fänge berichten? War jemand in den letzten Tagen draußen?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Frankko: nochmal .. zwischen Anker und Boot kommt ein Gummipuffer, außerdem nutze ich meine Anker meistens zusammengeklappt. Dadurch entstehen die extremen Belastungen nicht so schnell. Über die Verschraubungen hinaus sind meine Anbauteile zusätzlichj mit GOOP Marine verklebt.
Ausserdem stecke ich mindestens die drei, bis vierfache Tiefe als Ankerleine , dass heißt die Leine ist mindestens dreimal so lang, wie die Wassertiefe.- Auch das nimmt den Schlägen die Wucht.
UNd zuguterletzt: bei welchem Wetter wolltest Du denn da ankern und angeln ? Meistens nutze ich beim Angeln die Drift, genauso, wie auf einem Kutter. Oder ich schleppe #c
Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Oha Frankko - ich hoffe, Du hast nicht vor, was extremes mit dem Kajak zu machen :q

Im Ernst - wenn Du so'ne See hast, dass die Verbindungen "abnüdeln" hast Du akut andere Probleme als die, über die Schrauben nachzudenken  :q :q Dann wär ich aber nicht mehr auf dem Wasser.

@ Schuten-Piet

Was für'nen Gummipuffer hast Du ? Oder hast Du womöglich noch'n End über ?  :q:q:q


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

OK. in der Summe der vorbeugenden Maßnahmen ist die Sicherung der Bohrungen wohl mehr als ausreichend. 
Ich hab mir wohl mal wieder übertriebenen mit meiner norddeutsch- soliden Art. (Wie Hosenträger mit Gürtel.)
Ihr Recht.#6
Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich meine Rutenhalter endlich einkleben kann um dann auch, mit ein paar Bildern, meinen Beitrag zum Tröt zu leisten.
Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Frank #h

Da hast Du ja auch recht. Bin auch der Meinung, dass man Sicherheitspunkte lieber einmal zuviel als zuwening durchgeht.

Aafsuupen kannst bloot eenmaal  :q:q


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, 
Bilder von meinen Rutenhaltevorrichtungen (nach alter Russenpanzerbauart) habe ich nun gemacht. Die Selbigen hier zu veröffentlichen klappt aber nicht. Mit einem einfachen kopieren und wieder einfügen scheint es ja nicht getan zu sein.
Auf den Suchbefehl im Hilfsmenü hin, welches mir alles erklären sollte, kommen über 1.700 Einträge. Vielleicht kann jemand einfacher und praktikabler helfen.

Da mein PC mit einem schweren Virus bei unserem Haustechniker in Behandlung ist, kann ich mich auch nur vom Büro aus melden. (Der fiese Virus hatte sich als Virenscanner getarnt und sich an meine Favoritenliste gehängt. Achtung: ICH WAR AUF KEINER SCHMUDDELSEITE!!!)

Aber nun geht es erstmal ins Wochenende und dann für eine Woche auf die Ostsee (Urlaub machen).

Ich wünsche allen schöne Fänge, gutes Wetter mit wenig Wind und kleinen Wellen.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
16 Tage noch bis zur Geschwaderfahrt !!!!
Habt Ihr alle Eure Angellizenz klar?
Unbedingt dran denken ......
soll da nähmlich Fische geben :q:q:q

Schutenpiet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> Habt Ihr alle Eure Angellizenz klar?


Alles klar!!!!!! #6



> soll da nähmlich Fische geben


Das drucke ich mir aus und bringe es mit!!!! :vik:

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So,Frühstücksbrett die zweite:

Ich habe dem Brett jetzt ein paar Gummifüsse verpasst, den Akku vernünftig befestigt(Dremel sei Dank) und am Boot neue Ösen für die Spanngurte angebaut ( sind rechteckig, der Gurt wird besser geführt.
Den Scotty Rutenhalter hab ich erstmal gegen zwei Einzelhalter von Berkley getauscht, Echo ist fest angeschraubt.

Das ganze sitzt jetzt gut fest , an Boot meiner Regierung habe ich jetzt auch die Ankervorrichtung dran.

Wie gewünscht habe ich auch die Leinenführung für die Ankermimik nochmal versucht besser darzustellen.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin 
Heute war ich zum Wildwasserfahren in Dahme 
Eigentlich war der Entschluß, heute an die Küste zu fahren sehr spontan...zum Glück.
Nach dem MIttagessen überkam mich der Wunsch nach körperlicher Betätigung ..was liegt da näher, als Kajak zu fahren..
Also Boot aufs Dach und los, bevor die volle Plautze mich auf die Couch bannen kann.
In Dahme am TP trifft mich fast der Schlag: Alles voller Taucher und Wohnwagen. Naja ich fand noch einen Parkplatz, und ging erst mal ans Ufer, um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen |bigeyes|bigeyes
Brandung ,...und zwar richtig wie aus einem Kajak Schulvideo.
Bilder unten. Nach kurzem Überlegen, verbunden mit der optischen Suche nach der besten Einstiegszone mit weniger Brandung wurde die Schute aufgerödelt und zum Wasser gebracht...das alles unter begleitenden gutgemeinten Worten von 3 jungen Damen ( 4-7 Jahre alt).
Sie sahen mir mitleidig zu, als wollten sie sagen: der arme Kerl.. was der wohl gemacht hat, dass er jetzt paddeln muß ?
..Aber das kam mir wohl nur so vor|rolleyes
Andere Passanten fanden das Unterfangen schon seeehr mutig, weil ja gefährlich......bla  
Also jetzt erst recht, Schwimmweste zu und eine Lücke in der Brandung suchen, um die ersten Meter schon mal zu schaffen, und nicht gleich an den Strand gespült zu werden.
Irgendwann die Lücke entdeckt, und dann im Sprint mit dem Kajak in´s Wasser gerannt, reingesprungen und losgepaddelt ;+ mal über Wasser, mal unter Wasser... die auflaufenden Wellen hatten immerhin noch eine Höhe von ca. 80 cm bis 120 cm. Bei einer Welle, die sich schon bricht, gibt´s nur eins, :mmittendurch, alle Stöpsel ziehen und Gas geben. Das klappte hervorragend. mal war das kajak voll bis oben hin, aber nach ein paar Metern lief es wieder leer, und es ging weiter. Hier sei vermerkt, dass die Stabilität nie verloren ging.
Draussen dann habe ich mit einem großen Wobbler geschleppt ..#calles ziemlich unspektakulär, wenn man einen Biß, den ich wegen der Brandung nicht verwerten konnte, außer Acht lässt.
Dann kam der spannendste Teil dieser Fahrt, die Landung...|rolleyes
Mit der Brandung von hinten habe ich mich an die Küste herangetastet, und dann wieder eine geeignete Stelle gesucht, wo keine Steine im Weg liegen, und mir die Brandung niedriger erschien...;+ sah aber auch nur so aus....
Jetzt wurde das kajak richtig schnell, und ich musste mich von mehreren Wellen überlaufen lassen, um die eigentliche Landung bei niedrigeren Wellen zu absolvieren.
Als der Moment günstig war, gab es kein Zurück, sondern nur noch Vollgas paddeln, um in der ruhigeren Phase halbwegs unbeschadet auszusteigen:m:m:m:m:m
Hat klasse geklappt, bin trocken und aufrecht gelandet.
An diesem Angeltag habe ich mich über meine absolvierten Trainingseinheiten mit meinem Boot gefreut.
Es war auch ohne Fisch ein super Tag

Peter


----------



## aal60

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Beckmann,  Hallo Peter, da hast Du Deine Feuerprobe ja wirklich gut überstanden. Und dein Kajak läüft trotz der Brandung stabil? 

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Schutenpiet:

und getrollt? , ich dachte Du testest den Laketroller gleich aus.

Oder passt der doch nicht in die Halter?


Ich habe es wenigstens geschafft meinen Bootswagen  zu bauen (der gute Eckla passt bei meinem DAG natürlich nicht), eigentlich schade bei dem Wetter.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Dirk: doch der passt hervorragend, wurde auch getestet. :q
Habe im MOment ein 500gr. Gewicht benutzt, nicht schlecht, aber eben nur bei ruhigem Wasser und langsamer Fahrt tauglch.
Werde mir wohl noch ein größeres Blei zulegen.

Peter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> @ Dirk: doch der passt hervorragend, wurde auch getestet. :q
> Habe im MOment ein 500gr. Gewicht benutzt, nicht schlecht, aber eben nur bei ruhigem Wasser und langsamer Fahrt tauglch.
> Werde mir wohl noch ein größeres Blei zulegen.
> 
> Peter




Jup,

das spart dann auch den Anker |supergri, wieviel Draht ist denn auf dem Troller eigentlich drauf?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Peter...Oh Mann, wenn ich das lese....1,20m-Wellen...|bigeyes
Lenzventile habe ich noch nich...Gibts nicht auch so kleine Notpumpen??? |supergri

Mal sehen, gibt vielleicht ja auch einen Forellenpuff auf Lolland... oder n Pilzwald....


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Angst wegen dem 03.10 brauchst Du keine haben, weil wir da solche Unternehmungen nicht vor haben :q.
Das war mein ganz persönliches Privatvergnügen |kopfkrat..
Übrigens gibt es solche kleinen Lenzpumpen durchaus, aber eine normale Kajakspritzdecke tut es eigentlich auch. Dann kommt doch selbst bei einer Rolle nichts ins Boot..oder irre ich ?

Peter



archi69 schrieb:


> @Peter...Oh Mann, wenn ich das lese....1,20m-Wellen...|bigeyes
> Lenzventile habe ich noch nich...Gibts nicht auch so kleine Notpumpen??? |supergri
> 
> Mal sehen, gibt vielleicht ja auch einen Forellenpuff auf Lolland... oder n Pilzwald....


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> normale Kajakspritzdecke tut es eigentlich auch. Dann kommt doch selbst bei einer Rolle nichts ins Boot..oder irre ich ?



Wenn die Rolle schnell genug ist nicht, da haste recht. Aber richtig wasserdicht ist trotzdem was anderes, jedenfalls ne Spritzdecke (die ich trotzdem mitnehme) ist's nicht.

Na mal sehen, das jetzige schlechte Wetter lässt ja auf richtig gutes Anfang Oktober hoffen!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Der Countdown läuft

*10

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Peter
*


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Zurzeit sind die Wetterprognosen: Nord bis Nordostlage kühl, aber trocken.
Das wäre fast ideal, wenn der Wind sich in Grenzen hält.
#6

Georg mach den Filetierplatz fertig  :q:q

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Tsss, tsss, tsss - Du Plappermäulchen  Sollst Du denn alles verraten ? :q

Keine Bange - ist heute fertiggestellt worden und wird heute Abend mit einem Malt begossen ( uralte dänische Tradition  :q )

Jepp- Prognose sieht gut aus :vik:
Werden uns schon ein kommodiges Wochenende machen #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hat der Filetiertisch auch so´ne dicke Messingstange?
Das GaGa girl soll ja auch kommen :q:q

Piet





goeddoek schrieb:


> Tsss, tsss, tsss - Du Plappermäulchen  Sollst Du denn alles verraten ? :q
> 
> Keine Bange - ist heute fertiggestellt worden und wird heute Abend mit einem Malt begossen ( uralte dänische Tradition  :q )
> 
> Jepp- Prognose sieht gut aus :vik:
> Werden uns schon ein kommodiges Wochenende machen #h


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Hat der Filetiertisch auch so´ne dicke Messingstange?
> Das GaGa girl soll ja auch kommen :q:q
> 
> Piet




Vielleicht bau ich sowas in der Raucher-Lounge auf :q :q :q


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ticktack ticktack.... *8*   !!! #6


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Stimmt auffallend |supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:m Tick tack

*            6*

Tage nur noch, bin schon am Packen |supergri|supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Als Vorbereitung auf die Paddeltour werden gerade sanfte Modifikationen am VEB ( volkseigenen Boot) vorgenommen 
Ein Rutenhalter zum draufschnallen.... Ach ja, für alle Farinista: das Modell gibt´auch in Mahagoni mit Intasien aus Walzähnen.:vik:
Peter


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na klar bin ich dabei freu mich schon sehr :vik:und dann werden wir mal sehen wer das girl unter uns ist meine ausrüstung ist schon fertig gemacht das wird super
schön gruß an alle und besonders die gastgeber:m


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Als Vorbereitung auf die Paddeltour werden gerade sanfte Modifikationen am VEB ( volkseigenen Boot) vorgenommen
> Ein Rutenhalter zum draufschnallen.... Ach ja, für alle Farinista: das Modell gibt´auch in Mahagoni mit Intasien aus Walzähnen.:vik:
> Peter



Braucht deine Säge mal ein neues Blatt oder bist Du "Rüdiger-Nehberg-Fan" und hast das Kantholz selbst mit den Zähnen abgeraspelt ? |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ach so - das sind gar keine Walzähne als Intarsien |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Georg: das hab ich durchgehauen :g ich kann nähmlich hyundaiiii

Peter


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> @ Georg: das hab ich durchgehauen :g ich kann nähmlich hyundaiiii
> 
> Peter


ist klar herr nachbar pass bloß auf deine hände auf das kann weh tunbleib lieber bei der säge auch die kann blasen verursachen (mädchen)|wavey:
Lolland wird bestimmt richtig lustig,weil wohl jeder viel zu erzählen hat kannst kaum erwarten


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich will auch so eine Säge ,dann brauch ich nicht mehr ins Geizhaus|rolleyes


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Tick tack 



*               3    und der Rest von heute

Peter
*


----------



## kibe

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Leute,

trenne mich schweren Herzen von meinem Ocean Kayak Caper - Sit-on-Top. 

Bitte keine Ebayauktionen im AB pushen. Wir haben einen Kleinanzeigenbereich. Gruß Tim - Moderator

Allen `ne tolle Wintersaison!


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier nun meine Rutenhaltevorrichtungen

Anhang anzeigen 91323


Anhang anzeigen 91324


Anhang anzeigen 91325


Anhang anzeigen 91326


Viel Spaß beim Treffen. Nächstes mal bin ich bestimmt dabei.
Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

2 und der Rest von Heute !

Wenn das keine Meldungen bei WF. sind....:m laue 3 Bft am Freitag und am Sonnabend..teilweise sogar abnehmend...
|kopfkrat  Ick glöv ..dat ward wat#h

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Tick Tack

1  und der Rest.....;+...der Wind|kopfkrat..hat einer nicht aufgegessen? naja sonst eben doch in den flachen Buchten im NO von Lummerland.

Peter


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Leute

Für alle die es betrifft hier eine kurze Wortmeldung von mir!

Ich werde am Freitag um 7.00 Uhr auf den Rastplatz Stolpe, A111, Ortsausgang Berlin vor dem Hotel stehen.
Mein Auto ein Sprinter mit der Aufschrift Knurris-Angeltouren sollte zu erkennen sein.
Weitere dreieinhalb Stunden später also zwischen 10.00Uhr und 10.30Uhr werde ich in Puttgarten eintreffen.
Dort ist mir durch wedeln mit den Armen zu zeigen wo ich die restliche Ausrüstung zu laden habe.
Ich glaube da war noch jemand auf der A101 der zu steigen wollte.
Bitte mich dann noch einmal am Freitag so gegen 8.00 anrufen und mir dann noch einmal sagen wo wir uns treffen.
Das sind die drei erst einmal von mir geplanten Treffpunkte.
Ihr könnt ja hier noch mal schreiben wen ich wo einzuladen habe.
Drucke es mir dann morgen aus.


Ich bitte um Pünktlichkeit.Sollte bei jemanden etwas dazwischen kommen, bitte bei mir melden.

Ich bin immer zu erreichen unter 01751779861.

Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Morgen gehts los:vik:hoffentlich lässt der wind nach ich bin richtig heiss mein neues Fliegen geschirr muss endlich das wasser sehen


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Christoph |wavey:



Da bist Du der nicht der Einzige, der aufgeregt ist :q

'ne schöne Ecke zum Fusselwerfen finden wir schon - keine Frage #6

Nur müssen jetzt alle artig sein und schön das Tellerchen leer essen, damit der Wind noch etwas abnimmt. Wär für's Kajakangeln natürlich schöner #6

Aber egal, wie's Wetter wird - wir werden uns ein tolles Wochenende draus machen :vik:

Ich freu mich auf Euch :vik:


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin!

Also hier bei uns scheint die Sonne bei Bft. 4 ... Werden da oben wohl um die 6 sein ... Egal, ich komme trotzdem..:q

Hey Knurri: 





> Mein Auto ein Sprinter


 Okay!
Komme erst mal nach Stolpe, dann werden wir ja sehen,
ob wir alles PACKEN! 

So, dann bin ich ja gespannt, was ich diesmal vergesse einzupacken...|evil:

Bis morgen !
Martin


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Ich will paddeln und Fiiiiiisch
und ...........
und ...........


Wird schon werden

Peter


----------



## aal60

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich wünsch Euch viel SPAß und das Petrus ein Einsehen und nicht mehr soviel pustet. Ja und Fische wollen wir auch sehen, und schöne Bilder .... 

Gruss
UWE


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Uwe....:vik:
Die Spannung steigt..da stehen schon zwei Schuten bereit zum Verladen.
Nur noch 12 Stunden dann geht´s los :q:q
und pünktlich relativiert sich auch die Windsituation bei WF
Weiter sooo immer schön aufessen #6

Peter


----------



## troutcontrol

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

noch 8 h 30 min bis zum lieblichen klingeln des weckers...
freu mich schon!|wavey:

martin


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich werde erstmal ausschlafen...
Wer weiß, was so kommt....

Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und viel Petri!!! #6
Das nächste mal bin ich auch dabei!!

Gruß
Marco   |wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Dir Marco #6
Nun sind alle Vorkehrungen getroffen, der erste Trupp aus Richtung Berlin ist unterwegs, und so gegen 09.30 rechne ich mit denen in Grönau, wo vier weitere zusteigen :q
Bin schon gespannt darauf, die Leuts kennen zu lernen.
Der Wind ist anscheinend wirklich schwächer geworden...
also kann´s losgehen.
Bericht folgt


Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schönen Dank, Marco |wavey:

Jepp - nachdem der Wind die ganze Nacht hindurch gezeigt hat wie Bft 6 auf Lolland aussehen, ist es jetzt sehr ruhig.

Die Sonne kommt sogar durch #6

Also - schön weiterhin das Tellerchen leer machen.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier könnt ihr sehen wie es wird,inkl Prognosen Wellenhöhe etc. 
Wers noch nicht kennt.

Viel spass beim Treffen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Schönen Dank, Marco |wavey:
> 
> Jepp - nachdem der Wind die ganze Nacht hindurch gezeigt hat wie Bft 6 auf Lolland aussehen, ist es jetzt sehr ruhig.
> 
> Die Sonne kommt sogar durch #6
> 
> Also - schön weiterhin das Tellerchen leer machen.



Hallo Georg,

wünsche Euch ein super Wochenende mit wenig Wind und vielen Fischen.
Hab für Euch mein Tellerchen immer ratzeputz leergegessen.

Gruß Ralf#h#h#h


----------



## G-hunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich habe auch schon vom kajak aus geangelt und es hat ein heiden spaß gemacht ^^ und soga 2 hechte neben bei gefangen


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6  Moin alle zusammen. leider ist ein super Wochenende jetzt vorbei :cund die meisten Plünnen sind klariert.
Zurück von Lolland will ich jetzt versuchen ganz kurz für die Interessierten unter Euch Meldung zu machen, wie´s denn so war.
Wie man aus den Wetterdaten unschwer erkennen konnte erwartete eigentlich jeder von uns, dass es mit dem Paddeln schwierig werden könnte, und man sich vielleicht auf den verbalen Erfahrungsaustausch beschränken muß...
 Weit gefehlt.. zumindest meine Erwartungen, die da waren: 
Kennenlernen andrer Kajakangler
Andere Kajakmarken testen
Gemeinsames Fischen
und ....auch wichtig...gemütliches Beisammensein,
wurden voll erfüllt, und teilweise durch die Bemühungen von Georg, Regina, Knurri und seiner Gang sogar übertroffen.
Es hat mich unheimlich gefreut, dass sofort der Wunsch nach einer Wiederholung laut wurde, aber dann mit ca. 5-6 Kajaks mehr :q:q:q
Soweit eine erste kurze Meldung zu diesem Treffen.
Gruß an alle Beteiligten, und Danke für die Mühe, die sich wirklich jeder gegeben hat, um ein tolles WE möglich zu machen.
Ein ausführlicher Bericht wird sicherlich folgen, und auch die erforderlichen Bilder.
Achso.... um es vorweg zu nehmen.. Die Fische um Lolland leben alle noch.

Piet


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> #6  Moin alle zusammen. leider ist ein super Wochenende jetzt vorbei :cund die meisten Plünnen sind klariert.
> Zurück von Lolland will ich jetzt versuchen ganz kurz für die Interessierten unter Euch Meldung zu machen, wie´s denn so war.
> Wie man aus den Wetterdaten unschwer erkennen konnte erwartete eigentlich jeder von uns, dass es mit dem Paddeln schwierig werden könnte, und man sich vielleicht auf den verbalen Erfahrungsaustausch beschränken muß...
> Weit gefehlt.. zumindest meine Erwartungen, die da waren:
> Kennenlernen andrer Kajakangler
> Andere Kajakmarken testen
> Gemeinsames Fischen
> und ....auch wichtig...gemütliches Beisammensein,
> wurden voll erfüllt, und teilweise durch die Bemühungen von Georg, Regina, Knurri und seiner Gang sogar übertroffen.
> Es hat mich unheimlich gefreut, dass sofort der Wunsch nach einer Wiederholung laut wurde, aber dann mit ca. 5-6 Kajaks mehr :q:q:q
> Soweit eine erste kurze Meldung zu diesem Treffen.
> Gruß an alle Beteiligten, und Danke für die Mühe, die sich wirklich jeder gegeben hat, um ein tolles WE möglich zu machen.
> Ein ausführlicher Bericht wird sicherlich folgen, und auch die erforderlichen Bilder.
> Achso.... um es vorweg zu nehmen.. Die Fische um Lolland leben alle noch.
> 
> Piet




Hallo Peter,

Also muss ich den Filetierplatz ab dem nächsten Wochenende einweihen.|supergri|supergri
Das es Euch so gut gefallen hat, war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten.#6#6#6#6
Wir können das Rundumsorglos Paket ja 8 Tage genießen.
Vielleicht läßt Georg uns ja mal auf sein Kajak.|rolleyes|rolleyes
Noch einen schönen, erholsamen Sonntag.

Ralf #h#h#h#h#h

PS: Habe mich von Jonas auf MFT-Ralf umtaufen lassen.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Ralf, Deine Anmeldung zum Kajaktreff 2009 ist hiermit angekommen und angenommen :q:q:q..und..ja weih ihn ein den Filetierplatz und zwar mit reichlich Fisch :q

Piet


----------



## Magnumwerfer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kajaktreff 2009, da will ich auch bei sein!

Wo findet es denn statt?

:vik:


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi @ all,
meinerner muss den Piet voll beistimmen, so als aussenstehender!
Es war ein super Sauhaufen, mit dem mein Kumpel Kalle und ich viel gelacht haben, durfte mich das erste mal im bereich Salzwasserbehaupten ,( auch wenn ich völlig falsche Ausrüsstung dabeihatte), danke noch mal an Georg für spontanes Aushelfen mit kompletter Montour q) habe Blut geleckt und werde bestimmt nicht das letzte mal dort gewesen sein smile
ausserdem geht noch ein Dank an alle die, die mir mit Rat und Tat zur seite gestanden habenund ein ganz besonderer Dank natürlich an Regina , Die uns mit einem super Kulenarischen Essen das ganze Wochenend bei Kräften gehalten hat

In diesem sinne bis zum nächsten Wiedersehen

Willi


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wo findet es denn statt?

Das wird sich noch entscheiden, aber vieles spricht zur Zeit für Lolland, wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten, unter Anderem, dem schlechten Wetter auszuweichen. 
Was für ein Boot paddelst Du?
Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Jungs #h

So - das ein oder andere, dass noch zu erledigen war, ist fertig und nun möchte ich auch noch ein bisschen erzählen |bla:

Vorweg - von Regina und mir ganz herzlichen Dank und #6#6#6#6#6 an alle Teilnehmer.
Wir durften ja schon viele nette Gäste begrüßen, aber ihr seid echt der Hammer :m

Das war 'ne gaaanz große Sache mit Euch |wavey:


Die Vorzeichen standen ja nicht so gut und offensichtlich haben doch viele Boardies die Daumen gedrückt, so dass wir am Samstag wirklich einen Tag zwischen den Stürmen erwischt hatten und das Paddeln losgehen konnte. Danke #h

Am Freitag war erstmal "beschnuppern" angesagt und nach kurzer Zeit war es so, als ob man sich schon ewig kennt :l



Abends wurde mit Spinn- und Fliegenrute den geschuppten Freunden nachgestellt - leider mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Aber viel Neues gelernt und abends wurde dann in gemütlicher Runde im Anglerzimmer geklönt und ein oder zwei Bierchen geschlubbert.

So konnte bei strahlendem Sonnenschein die Boote zu Wasser gelassen werden.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jedoch nicht, bevor sich der Aufsichtsbeamte vom ordnungsgemäßen Zustand der Boote überzeugt hatte  |supergri

Bei Sonnenschein hatten die Jungs trotzdem mit BFT 3-4 aus West zu kämpfen.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Abends war dann noch 'ne Runde fischen angesagt und Christoph ist nun vollkommen angefixt #6


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier zum Abschluss noch ein paar kleine Impressionen |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So ging dann das viel kurze Wochenende zuende und alle waren sich einig, dass wir das wiederholen werden.

Dann aber - versprochen - bei besseren Wetterbedingungen und mit mehr "Besatz"  :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6 Schön geschrieben Georg, und ich hoffe, dass die Fotografen noch mehr Bildmaterial freigeben |supergri|supergri
Es gab manche sehenswerte Szene, die auch auf Platte gebannt wurde.

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bestimmt, Piet ( dein neuer Nickname gefällt mir übrigend #6 )

Hier hab ich noch ein schönes Gruppenfoto der Hochseeflotte


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Irgendwie bereue ich es grade das ich abgesagt habe:c

Das nächste mal bin ich definitiv mit dabei#h


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moins, 

Georg, der tollen Geschichte erster Teil war .. cool.
Danke Dir noch mal und fast noch mehr Deiner Frau Regina, wirklich!

Wenn ich mal wieder am "richtigen" Rechner sitze, stelle ich auch noch ein paar Bildchen ein....Und richtig:


> Es gab manche sehenswerte Szene, die auch auf Platte gebannt wurde.


 ... z.B. eine Schute kieloben..... Das kann ja einem richtig getrimmten sit-in eigentlich gooornich passieren...

Martin


----------



## Luzifer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6  Kann mich nur anschließen war ein tolles wochenend #6  und war schön euch wieder zusehen und danke nochmal für alles. |wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hast du jut jemacht Georg  #6#6

Gruß
Marco   #h


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja ich kann mich hier nur anschlissen das wochenende war wieder super viel spaß gehabt,viel neues erfahren und tolle leute kennen gelernt|supergri vielen dank an dich und deine Frau man fühlte sich wieder wie zu hause und so wie marco und ich zeit haben sind wir gerne bei euch zu gast#h
hier noch ein paar bilder


----------



## aal60

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wow, war ja ein echt gelungenes Event. Aber habt Ihr denn kein Fisch gefangen - oder nur kein Foto gemacht?


----------



## Magnumwerfer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo,

ich paddele ein Faltboot, Pouch RZ85. Lolland, nie gehört, werde mal googeln. 

Gruß :m



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Wo findet es denn statt?
> 
> Das wird sich noch entscheiden, aber vieles spricht zur Zeit für Lolland, wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten, unter Anderem, dem schlechten Wetter auszuweichen.
> Was für ein Boot paddelst Du?
> Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



aal60 schrieb:


> Wow, war ja ein echt gelungenes Event. Aber habt Ihr denn kein Fisch gefangen - oder nur kein Foto gemacht?



Moin Aal 60

Nein - leider war uns das nicht vergönnt. Fisch war definitiv da. "Zupfer" waren zu verzeichnen, aber leider nicht zu verwerten. Die Kajakangler hatten definitiv große Schwärme von Kleinfisch auf dem Echolot, aber die großen Räuber fehlten #c

Auch an der Ostsee gibt es keine Fanggarantie :q




Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Lolland, nie gehört, werde mal googeln.
> 
> Gruß :m



Ist nicht schlimm - Oberappersdorf kenn ich auch nicht :q:q:q


----------



## Magnumwerfer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlimm - Oberappersdorf kenn ich auch nicht :q:q:q


 

Ich weiß#6----:q:qDas wirst Du ganz schnell kennenlernen, solltest Du mal durchfahren,:mdas zweite Haus Südwestlich, dort triffst Du mich an.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

war wie immer ein super Treffen.
Fabian und mir hat es richtig viel Spass gemacht.
Super von euch war, dass ihr uns eure Boote ausgeliehen habt, so dass wir mal testen konnten ob diese Art der Fortbewegung auf dem Wasser etwas für uns ist.
Wir beide sind auf alle Fälle begeistert gewesen und können uns vorstellen selber so ein Teil zu besitzen.
Ich hätte vorher nie geglaubt wie stabil so ein Kajak im Wasser liegt.
Vielen Dank euch allen für dieses gelungene Treffen.
Wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt bin ich jederzeit gerne wieder dabei.
Ps. Hätte auch nie gedacht, dass 9 Personen fünf Kajak und das ganze Gepäck bei mir ins Auto passen!  ;-)
Viele Grüsse von Fabian und Knurri.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:m Recht hast Du Knurri, und damit man ungefähr eine Vorstellung hat, wie so etwas aussieht, hier noch ein paar Bilder.. ohne Worte :q
Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

tach  Peter auf den einen Bild sehe ich jemanden auf dem Wasser stehen  war das der Sohn von Dem ganz #6oben ? Oder ist es ein neuer Sport, Kayakschlickrutschen und ist Schutenpiet nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt ? Gruß der Kayaklose |wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> tach  Peter auf den einen Bild sehe ich jemanden auf dem Wasser stehen  war das der Sohn von Dem ganz #6oben ? Oder ist es ein neuer Sport, Kayakschlickrutschen und ist Schutenpiet nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt ? Gruß der Kayaklose |wavey:



Klar bin ich geschützt :q verrat mir mal was da bei Dir aus der Lüftung kommt.... da steht keiner auf dem Wasser, sondern da sind wir am umgraben..ist doch Herbst gelle ?
Übrigens Deine Schutenlosigkeit ist schon ein Elend.. da soll noch einer sagen, dass es keine Armen in Deutschland gibt 

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja moin alte Schute|wavey:,  Armut ist echt schlimm und denn noch kein Geld zuhaben ist noch schlimmer |rolleyes übrigens gräbt man sich die Dorsche im Herbst aus dem Wasser ? Ist man dann kein Angler mehr sondern Gräber ? Das Kajak könnte ich mir irgentwie aus den Rippen schneiden um meinen Fuhrpark zu komplettieren ,aber angesichts der Wind -verhältnisse der letzten Wochen und aus Zeitmangel fragt mich meine Holde nicht ganz zu unrecht wofür so ein Ding hat sie Recht ?;+  Scheunen Grutz  ick bleibe diesen Trööt weiterhin gewogen man weiß ja   nieee


----------



## Magnumwerfer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kajaks bekommt man ja auch für einen Spottpreis bei den Vermietern zum kauf. Meine Nachbarkinder haben sich je ein Einerkajak für 85 Teuro am Schwarzen-Regen gekauft. Die Boote haben zwar viele Kratzer, doch halten die bestimmt noch 20 Jahre. Man muß nur mal rumhorchen.

Gruß#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:vik::vik::vik::vik:
Es gibt doch noch Leos
Heute vor Dahme mit der Schute von 14:00-17:30 in der Drift 4 Dorsche, und beim zurückpaddeln mit Downrigger und GUFI
noch 3 !!
Es waren noch mehr Boardis da, und es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht. Die Leos sind schon Fileos und frieren :q:q

Peter


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Bex,

da haben wir uns wohl um Haaresbreite verpaßt - aber am Ende des Tages hast du es ja auch immer so eilig |muahah::m

Bine, Maoam und Gaga hab ich ja noch getroffen.

Aber erstmal : "Petri" zu den Leos !!!

Die Flifi - Fraktion: Hornpieper und meine Wenigkeit hatten bis auf einige nicht zu verwertende "Anfasser" nix.

Zum Glück hat uns GaGa rausgehauen, der kurz vor Schluß zu uns "überlief"

... auch hier ein herzliches "Petri Heil".

War ja fast nen Forentreff #6

Grüssung Stephan


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hi Bex,
> 
> da haben wir uns wohl um Haaresbreite verpaßt - aber am Ende des Tages hast du es ja auch immer so eilig |muahah::m
> 
> Bine, Maoam und Gaga hab ich ja noch getroffen.
> 
> Aber erstmal : "Petri" zu den Leos !!!
> 
> Die Flifi - Fraktion: Hornpieper und meine Wenigkeit hatten bis auf einige nicht zu verwertende "Anfasser" nix.
> 
> Zum Glück hat uns GaGa rausgehauen, der kurz vor Schluß zu uns "überlief"
> 
> ... auch hier ein herzliches "Petri Heil".
> 
> War ja fast nen Forentreff #6
> 
> Grüssung Stephan


Ja klar hab das doch gern für euch gemacht :qbin auch noch schön happy über die erste mefo auf fliege 
schön gruß gaga


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Bine, *Maoam* und Gaga hab ich ja noch getroffen.



Wer ist das ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mir war gerade nach Basteln .. ist noch nicht perfekt, und die Scharniere sind noch sehr beta |supergri.. wird aber noch werden.
Die Kiste ist 30X40X22 cm. davon habe ich zwei erstanden, und bei der einen Kiste (stapelbar) den Boden abgetrennt, als Deckel.
Dann die Köderboxen jweils mit Schrauben durchgebolzt in den darunterliegenden Deckel. so kann ich Tools kentersicher stauen, und die Köder sind trotzdem immer im Zugriff.
Peter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Coole Box,

da trau ich mich kaum am Sonntag mit meiner simplen Kiste aufzulaufen.

Oder ich pack meinen Krempel einfach bei Dir mit rein


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wie ? Bringst Du jetzt die Sonntagsbrötchen mit'm Kayak rum ? :q:q:q

Im Ernst - goile Sache #6

Wann gehst Du in Serie ? :m


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moins mal wieder!

Nach meine SOT-Erfahrungen auf Lolland habe ich mal ein bißchen recherchiert....
Leute!!! Es ist schwerer ein geeignetes SOT zu erstehen als vor 1990 einen Trabbi! Also wenn's nicht gleich ein Robson Crocoyak sein soll...Weder aus USA noch aus UK (da gibt ein Riesen-Angebot!!!)  sind kostengünstige Importe möglich, und die Händler hier haben ein mehr als begrenztes Angebot, und dann ohnehin überteuert.

Da werde ich wohl weiter in der Schale sitzen.....Aber ist doch auch schön, oder??? --> siehe Kitschbild.

@Schutenpiet: Langsam würde ich mal einen scheuen Blick auf die zulässige  Belastung Deines Yaks empfehlen....:q

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, der Verschlussmechanismus ist gewählt...:m
Es wird ein Schiebedeckel, den ich nach hinten öffnen kann 
Es muß nur noch alles ein wenig geschliffen werden, dann Montage und Sonntag nachmittag testen.

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

wo willste denn mit dem Krabbenkorb hin oder ist das ein Köderfischkessel ?#c|gutenach


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mönsch, dat is'n Katzenclo.. Du weißt aber auch rein ganix......
Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier wie versprochen ein paar highlights from lolland...

1. Lolland begrüßt uns.
2. Abendlicher "Angriff
3. Der SOT-Turner


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Und noch'n paar...

1. "Georg hatte schon etwas mehr Wasser versprochen..."
2. Kein Kommentar...
3. Letzter Einstieg

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6 Schöne Bilder Martin  Danke

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h Moin zusammen
Heute war ich zusammen mit Blindfischer(Dirk) in Dahme.
Dort wurde gaaanz vorsichtig die Wirkung von Salzwasser auf seine Schute getestet, und das mit durchweg positivem Ergebnis.:m:m:m:m
Nach ca 3,5 Stunden driften, paddeln und wieder driften hatte ich 4 und Blindfischer einen Leo, der aber als Erstfang vom Kajak doppelt zählt.|rolleyes.
Erst sah es so aus, als wenn das Wetter uns noch Ärger machen könnte, aber gegen abend beruhigte sich der beständige Westwind.
Einfach ein schöner Angelnachmittag.
Peter

Unten der frischgebackene Kajakkapitano......:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Da hat er Hut und Brille schon wieder auf :q:q:m


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Da hat er Hut und Brille schon wieder auf :q:q:m


und ne "Fat Lady" ( Glücks Zigarre :q ) im Gesicht :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

grins.#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Da hat er Hut und Brille schon wieder auf :q:q:m


Ohne sein Markenzeichen geht halt garnichts.... #6:q:q:q


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Peter,

siehste, sag ich doch, die Brille muß auf fürs Photo.....


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

War aber ein schöner entspannter Nachmittag, Piet war etwas früh dran und hatte seine 4 Dorsche in den ersten zwei Driften zusammen.
Bis ich im Wasser war war nur noch einer übrig, den durfte ich dann aber auch fangen, danke nochmal dafür.:g

Alles in allem eine erstklassige Salzwasserentjungferung und ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Dirk: schickes Bildchen hast Du da :q:q

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, bin richtig zufrieden mit meiner neuen Backskiste mit Schubdeckel...|supergri|supergri
Funktioniert prima, man kann sogar hineingreifen, ohne sich umzudrehen....#dIN die Köderboxen natürlich besser nicht |supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ohne sein Markenzeichen geht halt garnichts.... #6:q:q:q


Wäre ja wenn auch langweilig  und wer weiß, vielleicht würden wir ihn dann ja nicht wieder erkennen 

@Dirk: So ist der Peter sehr Kollegial...einen läßt er immer übrig für die anderen :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Marco: stimmt, Dir ist es ja am WE davor genauso ergangen:q:q:q..frei nach #c: wer zu spät kommt, den....

Peter

@Dirk: So ist der Peter sehr Kollegial...einen läßt er immer übrig für die anderen :m[/quote]


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ Marco: stimmt, Dir ist es ja am WE davor genauso ergangen:q:q:q..frei nach #c: wer zu spät kommt, den....
> 
> Peter



Ich weiß :c:c:c


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Guten Morgen,
ich hatte gestern anangeln auf der Ostsee.

Ich konnte in einer Stunde 5 schöne Dorsche verhaften.
Probleme hat mir nur der Sitz gemacht, der nicht in der Halterung (2 Plastestifte) fixiert bleiben wollte, so dass ich keinen vernünftigen Halt hatte.
Viele Grüße
Frank

Jetzt kann ich die Bellyboot- Kapitäne verstehen, die immer einen ganz verklärten Blick bekommen, wenn sie von ihren Ausfahrten berichten.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Frank: erst mal Petri Heil zu Deinem Fang #h

das mit dem Sitz kriegen wir aber auch noch hin, wenn Du Anfang Mai zu unserem Kajaktreff nach Lolland kommen würdest


Piet


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Und so lange soll ich mir den Allerwertesten wundscheuern???
Ich bin doch kein Pavian.
Nun hab Dich mal nicht so mein lieber Piet und hilf mal ein bissel.
Frank


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

okay... mach doch mal ein kleines Bild von der Geschichte und schick mal rüber. Irgendwas geht immer  |kopfkrat  hoff ich
Piet


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ein Bild von dem sich rot verfärbenden Körperteil?????
Aber Piet!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#d Das erspar mir bitte, nee aber von der Befestigung.


piet










Frankko schrieb:


> Ein Bild von dem sich rot verfärbenden Körperteil?????
> Aber Piet!!!


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich werde das Bild heute Nachmittag machen, bevor ich wieder auf die See muß.
Ich bin infiziert, ich muß, das Kayak und die See rufen.
Ach, wenn doch nur schon Feierabend wäre.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|supergri   Das geht , glaube ich, allen so.
Ich muss noch bis Sonnabend warten, bis ich wieder los kann.

Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> Anfang Mai zu unserem Kajaktreff nach Lolland


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Piet,
Windstärke 4 
der Sitz hält.|wavey:

Anhang anzeigen 92796


Hier ein Foto von heute Vormittag.

Ich habe wohl vorgestern den Sitz nicht richtig eingerastet.
Dieses Problem habe ich also beheben können.

@Fischbox: Hat sich Deine Ankerbefestigung bewährt?

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



ja, mehr dazu später  :m

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

at all: Heute war bei mir Vater-Sohn angeln |rolleyes
hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, mit Beckmann junior Dorsche zu ärgern, auch, wenn da nicht viel zum Ärgern war, wenn man von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen absieht |kopfkrat
Ich hatte 2 und Jan 1 mitnehmbare Leos.
Einen hat Junior wieder schwimmen lassen mit dem Auftrag, die Eltern vorbeizuschicken |supergri
Auch andere Boardis waren da, und machten auf ihrem motorisiertem Trawler sowas, wie ´ne Bodega auf, wo zumindest schon mal  Moods angeboten wurden |supergri|supergri
Danke Tim #h
Und dann...unglaublich, aber wahr........ Marco #d#d#d
haut der doch 7 Leos raus ? Petri von hier, aber das werden wir noch mal auswerten  Anbei ein Bild von Junior auf seiner ersten Kajaksalzwasserfahrt....hat er gut gemacht  (..stolz sein...)

Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Und dann...unglaublich, aber wahr........ Marco #d#d#d
> haut der doch 7 Leos raus ? Petri von hier, aber das werden wir noch mal auswerten



:q:q:q Naja 2 mal los und nichts gehabt...nun musste es mal funzeln:maber...
...(meine Oberschenkel #c) #h


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey:





macmarco schrieb:


> :q:q:q Naja 2 mal los und nichts gehabt...nun musste es mal funzeln:maber...
> ...(meine Oberschenkel #c) #h


Na irgendwann musste es ja mal wieder klappen
nächstes mal bin ich gerne wieder dabei petri heil freunde


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Na irgendwann musste es ja mal wieder klappen
> nächstes mal bin ich gerne wieder dabei petri heil freunde



Das wollen wir auch mal hoffen mien Jung :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> :q:q:q Naja 2 mal los und nichts gehabt...nun musste es mal funzeln:maber...
> ...(meine Oberschenkel #c) #h




Oberschenkel???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Ute schrieb:


> Oberschenkel???


Jaaaa Ute, sowas habe ich auch :g:m

Na wenn man paddelt bei einem schöööönen Wellengang , dann merkt man sowas in den Beinen (was natürlich nicht vor kommt bei deinem Bötchen )


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Marco............ du kannst Dich ja mal mit Ute treffen und lässt sie mal ein halbes Stündchen Bellyboaten mal sehen ob sie noch danach ihre Oberschenkel spürt:q:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Marco!!
Na, dann sind deine Oberschenkel ja bald gut geformt. :m


Da ich ab jetzt immer die Riemen mit dabei haben werde, kann ich ja auch mal bei meinem Bötchen paddeln. :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Steffen: Hihi, das werde ich wohl mal tun müssen... Dann weiß sie wenigsten, was ich meine :q

@Ute: Was soll das denn heißen??? tz tz tz|gr:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Haaalooo...? ;+  was ist denn hier los ???
Der trööt heißt doch: jetzt auch vom Kajak aus, aber doch 
nicht: Jetzt auch im Kajak....|rolleyes...oder: Jetzt erst recht..|kopfkrat..naja das eine Mal noch.. aber ab morgen wieder Thema |supergri|supergri..Marco

Piet


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Haaalooo...? ;+  was ist denn hier los ???
> Der trööt heißt doch: jetzt auch vom Kajak aus, aber doch
> nicht: Jetzt auch im Kajak....|rolleyes...oder: Jetzt erst recht..|kopfkrat..naja das eine Mal noch.. aber ab morgen wieder Thema |supergri|supergri..Marco
> 
> Piet



Beinhaltet aber doch auch "SIT ON TOP"....oder 

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

 oder Parasit on top|kopfkrat

Piet


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> oder Parasit on top|kopfkrat
> 
> Piet



Parasit=Insekt=bekämpfen......|rolleyes|rolleyes
Wen kannst Du nur meinen.....


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Naaaa guuut, dann wieder zum Thema....|sagnix

Hat jemand was neues zu berichten???


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naaaa guuut, dann wieder zum Thema....|sagnix
> 
> Hat jemand was neues zu berichten???



Ja ich! Ich glaub ich muss das Bellyboaten an den Nagel hängen mein Rücken macht es nicht mehr mit und nun spiel ich mit dem Gedanken auch auf sot um zu steigen. Ich habe schon mal eine Probefahrt damals bei Hardi machen  können und war auch total begeistert dies war jedoch bevor ich die Bandscheiben OP hatte, nun muss ich mal sehen ob ich mir irgendwie mal ein sot ausleihen kann um mal zu testen ob ich damit auch über einen längeren Zeitraum klarkomme ( ca. 3Stunden oder so) .Mal sehen wie es weiter geht#c


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> ... nun muss ich mal sehen ob ich mir irgendwie mal ein sot ausleihen kann um mal zu testen ob ich damit auch über einen längeren Zeitraum klarkomme ( ca. 3Stunden oder so) .Mal sehen wie es weiter geht#c




Also - ich wüßte da ja schon 'ne Möglichkeit |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mööönsch Steffen, ich weiß auch schon was 

Ach jaaaa, ab morgen kann ich auch was neues berichten |supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Da gibt es bestimmt Möglichkeiten Steffen
Wir schnacken mal demnächst. Dann kannst Du bestimmt
mal probepaddeln.
@ Marco: Viel Spaß heute.. und bring das Baby nach Hause :vik:

Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ Marco: Viel Spaß heute.. und bring das Baby nach Hause


Daanke...fahr jetzt lohooooos :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Daanke...fahr jetzt lohooooos :vik::vik::vik::vik:


Mist #q#q, gut das ich mit Peterle nicht gewettet hab :vik:. Ich hätte gedacht , das Du schon vor Aufregung um 5 Uhr startest wenn nicht noch früher |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Micha: Ne ne, so schlimm war es denn doch nicht 

@All: Nun bin ich auch dabei und morgen wird´s getestet :vik::vik::vik: (Die Qualität ist zwar net so doll, aber morgen kommen bestimmt noch nen paar Bilder :q


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Peter ...... das wäre echt super wenn es mal klappen könnte ich muss gestehen das ich doch recht stark mittlerweile angefixt bin von der Idee mit dem SOT.
Obwohl da ist doch noch ein Termin http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138354 ich sag nur Glühwein aus dem Pokal |supergri|supergri
Spass bei seite ich freu mich wenn es irgend wann klappt mit uns zwei hübschen.


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Marco.. Klasse Teil bin gespannt auf deine Fotos morgen. Du machst mich ein kleines bischen neidisch.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> @Marco.. Klasse Teil bin gespannt auf deine Fotos morgen. Du machst mich ein kleines bischen neidisch.



Mach ich doch gern Steffen 

Ne mal im Ernst... Werde wahrscheinlich beim BB-Treffen das SOT mit haben und dann kannst du es gern mal ausprobieren... Das soll kein Problem sein


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Micha: Ne ne, so schlimm war es denn doch nicht
> 
> @All: Nun bin ich auch dabei und morgen wird´s getestet :vik::vik::vik: (Die Qualität ist zwar net so doll, aber morgen kommen bestimmt noch nen paar Bilder :q





Cool - ein echtes "Insekti-Zit-on-Top" ;-))


Im Ernst, Lüdden !

Feines Boot hast Du Dir da geleistet #6 Alltids een handbreet Water unnern Kiel un goede Faart !

Lass Dir das vom Schutenmann aber nicht soweit "aufrüsten" dass Du selbst nicht mehr mitfahren darfst ;-))


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Steffen: Brauchst ja nicht lange zugucken :q
Wir können sonst ja auch mal eine Paddelrunde mit Peitsche auf dem Ratzeburger machen.... Hab ja 2 Schuten im Zugriff:q
Und die erforderliche Karte ist schnell besorgt.

Piet


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Peter,
ich bin dabei:q sag wann es los geht und was ich noch besorgen muss ( Erlaubnisschein, kühle Getränke oder so) da freu ich mich aber.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Micha: Ne ne, so schlimm war es denn doch nicht
> 
> @All: Nun bin ich auch dabei und morgen wird´s getestet :vik::vik::vik: (Die Qualität ist zwar net so doll, aber morgen kommen bestimmt noch nen paar Bilder :q





Und???  wat macht die Entjungferung?

Glückwunsch erstmal zum Boot, schade dass Dir die Qualität nicht gefällt  :q:q

Hoffentlich hat Piet n vernünftiges Bild geschossen, dann kannst du Puck die Stubenfliege als Avatar in Rente schicken.|supergri

Gruß

der gutausehende schlanke Mann mit der Designersichthilfe


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:m Tja.. zwar mit etwas Verspätung, aber nu denn doch:
Wilkommen bei den Kajaksüchtigen Marco |wavey:

Am letzten Sonntag war Süsswassertest, unten ein paar Bilder, die Spaß gemacht hat, aber leider keinen Hecht brachte, ausser zwei untermaßigen Exemplaren.

Peter


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :m Tja.. zwar mit etwas Verspätung, aber nu denn doch:
> Wilkommen bei den Kajaksüchtigen Marco |wavey:
> 
> Am letzten Sonntag war Süsswassertest, unten ein paar Bilder, die Spaß gemacht hat, aber leider keinen Hecht brachte, ausser zwei untermaßigen Exemplaren.
> 
> Peter



:c:c:c:c:c auch haben wollen:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> :c:c:c:c:c auch haben wollen:c:c:c:c:c:c


|pftroest: kommt doch noch :q


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Glückwunsch Marco, 


sieht gut aus, mit ein wenig Übung kann man dann sogar richtig in den Dingern sitzen:q:q:q:q

Farbwahl ist auch Klasse, endlich mal jemand mit Geschmack.

Ich war inzwischen auch schon auf der Warnow, mit Kajak auf dem Fluß ist genauso genial wie auf der Ostsee, vielleicht sollten wir im PLZ Bereich 2 demnächst nen Süßwasserkajaktrööt aufmachen

Bis die Tage mal...

Gruß

Dirk

P.S: Piet sollten wir zum offiziellen *B*oard*K*ajak*F*otografen ernennen, das macht er echt prima


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nabend zusammen,

bin gerade beim surfen im Netz über was gestolpert, was ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte... 

Bei der Angel-Oase gefunden: 

http://www.angler-oase.de/images/medium/kajak_hai.jpg

Wenn man bedenkt das vor Portugal Blaue Marline gefangen werden, ist es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Carcharodon carcharias an der Nordseeküste freundlich "Hallo" sagt! :q
Frage: bekommen Haie Verdauungsprobleme wenn die ein Bellyboot versehentlich mit verschluckt haben? ^^
Ich empfehle, am besten den Weißen Hai Teil 1 von Spielberg ansehen und in der Dämmerung mit dem Belly raus! |engel:


(Ich hoffe jetzt keine Urängste geweckt zu haben... *flööt*)


----------



## gallus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Doc Plato,

damit weckst du in nem Bellyboater keine Urängste!

Du steigerst bei uns nur den Jagdinstinkt!!:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Frage: bekommen Haie Verdauungsprobleme wenn die ein Bellyboot versehentlich mit verschluckt haben? ^^



Ich glaube mal nicht, aber ich möchte dann gern mal sehen, wenn der Hai dann sich Luft verschafft (hinten herum) |uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen Peter,

interessanter Thread. Nachdem ich bei dir mal probegetuckert bin, geht mir die Sache nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Bevor ich mich jetzt 30 Seiten durch den Thread quäle, frage ich mal einfach nach Bezugsquellen mit Inet-Auftritt.

Es grüßt der Truttenlöns


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Moinsen Peter,
> 
> interessanter Thread. Nachdem ich bei dir mal probegetuckert bin, geht mir die Sache nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Bevor ich mich jetzt 30 Seiten durch den Thread quäle, frage ich mal einfach nach Bezugsquellen mit Inet-Auftritt.
> 
> Es grüßt der Truttenlöns



... bin selbst auf der suche, schau mal hier:
Angelkajaks
oder hier
Kanulager

Vieleicht ist was dabei für Dich?

Gruß Holger


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sooooo...  Habe mir nun mal ein schickes Echolot auf dem Kajak eingebaut...

Wofür "Tupperware" nicht alles zu gebrauchen ist... :q Diese dient dazu, die Batterie (Gelbatterie)vor Wasser zu schützen... Der Geber ist im hinteren Teil eingebaut, wobei die Kabelage ebenfalls im Kajak verläuft.
Das Display wurde auf den Deckel verschraubt.

Aber schaut selber.. #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich sehe das Läuft hier...
Auch ich habe gestern mein Belly weggegeben und werde nach kurzer "Abstinenz" wieder zu euch dazustoßen...
Denn auch ich werde aufgrund der Knochen auf ein rauwassertaugliches 
küstenkajak umsatteln 
würd mich freuen dann mal mit der ganzen amada in see zu stechen 


liebe grüße

Mirco


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hey Mirco....

Das klingt doch richtig gut.... Denke mal mit dem zusammen rausfahren läßt sich garantier hinbekommen... 

Freu mich schon drauf ....


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Denn auch ich werde aufgrund der Knochen auf ein rauwassertaugliches 
küstenkajak umsatteln 
würd mich freuen dann mal mit der ganzen amada in see zu stechen 
 [/quote]


Guck an, so langsam werden sie alle Erwachsen  

Was legst Du Dir denn zu ?

Die Truppe wird langsam zur Flotte, klasse



Gruß

der schlanke Mann mit Brille


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Guck an, so langsam werden sie alle Erwachsen
> 
> Was legst Du Dir denn zu ?
> 
> Die Truppe wird langsam zur Flotte, klasse
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> der schlanke Mann mit Brille


 

Mal sehen was mein Chef so springen läßt 
Denn wir sind seid kurzen der Ansprechpartner für Händler in Deutschland wenn es um Legacy 
Paddelsports Kajaks (Native Watercraft, bzw Haritage) geht...:vik:

und somit bin ich natürlich schonmal Markentechnisch "gebunden"...
Werd mich die nächste Zeit mit den Modellen genauer befassen (müssen...  ) und dann das ding mal sehr "dezent" pimpen (GPS, ECHO, evtl Downrigger und Planer"mast"...

und dann geht das los ihr lieben 

greetz aus Marzipan-City


Mirco


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:
Frohes Fest Euch allen
und möge der Schenkende Verständnis für die Bedürfnisse von Kajakanglern haben 
Ich wünsche Allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.. und für 2009 immer ´ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kajak, sowie immer was am Band
Piet


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:
> Frohes Fest Euch allen
> und möge der Schenkende Verständnis für die Bedürfnisse von Kajakanglern haben
> Ich wünsche Allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.. und für 2009 immer ´ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kajak, sowie immer was am Band
> Piet


 

GENAU, schließe mich den Worten meines Vorposters an 

liebe grüße

Mirco


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:|engel:
> Frohes Fest Euch allen
> und möge der Schenkende Verständnis für die Bedürfnisse von Kajakanglern haben
> Ich wünsche Allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.. und für 2009 immer ´ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kajak, sowie immer was am Band
> Piet


 Moin Peter das wünsch ich dir auch, rate mal wo ich am 29.Dez. hinfahren werde??? Rüüüüüüüchtig nach Erkner da soll ein schönes SOT für mich liegen. Nachdem Wilderness Systems ihre Preise so drastisch angezogen haben musste ich um denken und habe mich nun für SOT von DAG entschieden. Ich werde mich melden wenn ich die Schute zu Wasser lasse vieleicht hat ja noch jemand lust mit zu kommen.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|rolleyes Weisst Du das denn jetzt schon ?;+
Na wenn das nix ist.. Denk dran: am 30.12. Ist Armadatreff beim Eliteevent :m   Da kommen noch mehr
Mit PE-Einbaum

Peter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Ich werde mich melden wenn ich die Schute zu Wasser lasse vieleicht hat ja noch jemand lust mit zu kommen.


Das läßt sich bestimmt machen...Ich weiß auch schon wer :m


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin, 
komme gerade aus Erkner zurück und was soll ich lange schreiben ein SOT hat den Eigentümer gewechselt, ich bin jetzt stolzer Eigner eines DAG Taiki :q:q
Ich hlaub ich werde jetzt erstmal ne halbe Stunde in den Keller gehen und mir mit dem Hammer auf den Daumen kloppen um das grinsen aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dann mal  |schild-g|schild-g

Ist bestimm Rot /gelb...kenn ich irgendwie :vik:


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

nein es sollte eigentlich ein grün-gelbes werden und dann zeigte mir der freundliche Herr sein letztes Taiki als Anglerversion in dunkelgrün und mit zwei Rutenhaltern für einen Mehrpreis von nur 15 EUR, da wäre ich schön blöd gewesen wenn ich da nicht zugeschlagen hätte.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Da hast du wohl recht.... naja bin mal gespannt dich darin zusehen bei den Paddelversuchen...mach dann auch ein Video


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Moin,
> komme gerade aus Erkner zurück und was soll ich lange schreiben ein SOT hat den Eigentümer gewechselt, ich bin jetzt stolzer Eigner eines DAG Taiki :q:q
> Ich hlaub ich werde jetzt erstmal ne halbe Stunde in den Keller gehen und mir mit dem Hammer auf den Daumen kloppen um das grinsen aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#
Willkommen im Kreis der Auserwählten :q:q
Dann haste ja dat gleiche Teil wie ich .....Glückwunsch und immer ne Handbreit 

Piet


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#
> Willkommen im Kreis der Auserwählten :q:q
> Dann haste ja dat gleiche Teil wie ich .....Glückwunsch und immer ne Handbreit
> 
> Piet



Mensch Peter bist doch mein großes SOT-Idol deshalb auch das gleiche:q:q mal im ernst dieses Model bietet meiner Meinung nach das größte Preis,-Leistungsverhältniss.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Mensch Peter bist doch mein großes SOT-Idol deshalb auch das gleiche:q:q mal im ernst dieses Model bietet meiner Meinung nach das größte Preis,-Leistungsverhältniss.



Riiiichtiiich

schläfst Du trotzdem noch im Bett, oder im Kajak? :q:q

Piet


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

wenn es nicht so kalt in meiner Werkstatt wäre würde ich heute Nacht mit Taiki-Baby kuscheln, sie ist irgendwie so sexy:q:q

Wann schlägst du morgen auf Fehmarn auf? Würde auch gerne mit mallen aber ich schaffe es nicht um 8:30 da zu sein.


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hier noch mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Baby, das war liebe auf den ersten Blick:q


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Steffen #h

Is ja auch'n schigges Ding. |schild-g zum SOT und immer "'n Handbreed Water unnern Kiel ".

Das sah ja heute aus, als wärst Du schon immer Kayak gefahren #6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hat jemand ein Video davon gemacht?? Will sehen


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Steffen,

gratuliere zum neuen Baby!
Würde gerne wissen ob es zwischen der Standartausführung und der Anglerversion noch weitere Unterschiede gibt?

Gruß Holger


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Georg.. danke,aber glaube mir der Schein trügt ich war ganz schön aufgeregt und muss jetzt erstmal Vertrauen finden, wir hatten gestern auch beste Wetterverhältnisse für so ein SOT-Anfänger wie mich.

@ Holger.. die Anglerversion die ich habe unterscheidet sich vom "normalen" nur durch die Farbe und die zwei Rutenhalter, dieser Unterschied hat einen Mehrpreis von 15 EUR. Es gibt aberauch noch eine richtige Anglerausführung dann hast du noch einen Rutenhalter in der mitte zwischen den Beinen und diesen Rutenhalter lassen sie sich mit über 50 EUR bezahlen wie ich finde zu teuer und auch Fehlplatziert.

@Marco... neee kein Vid:c


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> .... und muss jetzt erstmal Vertrauen finden, wir hatten gestern auch beste Wetterverhältnisse für so ein SOT-Anfänger wie mich.




Ooooch, Du - in der Phase bin ich auch immer noch 

Geht aber ganz fix #6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ooooch, Du - in der Phase bin ich auch immer noch
> 
> Geht aber ganz fix #6


Sowas nennt man Badewannenpaddler :m

@Steffen: Na toll...und ich suche und suche und suche schon den ganzen Tag bei Youtube nach deinem Video :q:q


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man Badewannenpaddler :m





Na, ja - die Erscheinen aber wenigstens zu den Treffen  :q :q


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@all:

*Kann mal einer von euch erfahrenen SOT-Besitzern und Kennern eine kleine Zusammenfassung zu den Besten bzw. von euch benutzten Schuten geben.*
*Das würde mir die Kaufentscheidung sehr erleichtern.*

*Typ:  1 2 3 4*
*mögliche Einsatzgebiet: *_See,Meer,Fluss_
*Bezugsquelle:*
*Ausstattung:*
*Zuladung:*
*Gewicht:*
*Farben:*
*Preis:*

*Vielen Dank*

*ALLEN EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH IN DAS NEUE JAHR;
VIELE ERHOLSAME STUNDEN AM UND IM WASSER*


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin ,


Heuwiese schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> *Kann mal einer von euch erfahrenen SOT-Besitzern und Kennern eine kleine Zusammenfassung zu den Besten bzw. von euch benutzten Schuten geben.*
> *Das würde mir die Kaufentscheidung sehr erleichtern.*
> 
> *Typ:  1 2 3 4*
> *mögliche Einsatzgebiet: *_See,Meer,Fluss_
> *Bezugsquelle:*
> *Ausstattung:*
> *Zuladung:*
> *Gewicht:*
> *Farben:*
> *Preis:*
> 
> *Vielen Dank*
> 
> *ALLEN EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH IN DAS NEUE JAHR;
> VIELE ERHOLSAME STUNDEN AM UND IM WASSER*



ich würde mich mal an Freund *Schutenpiet*  wenden .Der Kerl ist nett und hat sich mit diesen Fragen sehr sehr befaßt . Der hilft Dir sicher gerne weiter 

Guten Rutsch an alle aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ich würde mich mal an Freund *Schutenpiet*  wenden .Der Kerl ist nett und hat sich mit diesen Fragen sehr sehr befaßt . Der hilft Dir sicher gerne weiter
> 
> Guten Rutsch an alle aus Eutin
> Micha


Genau!! Er kann dir auch sagen, wie du wo was nutzen kannst...
Ist ein sehr juter Berater |supergri


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Jungs,

ich hab euch ja schön vom Strand aus beobachten können und hab wohl Blut geleckt. Besonders, wo ich ne Nacht drüber geschlafen habe.
Mein Schlauch-Kajak ist hinüber und bei Wind nicht wirklich toll auf der See, obwohl es ein Wildwasserkajak ist. Der Wind aber greift schon zu stark an und man hat gut zu kämpfen, wenn er aus der falschen Richtung kommt.

Nun würde ich gerne ein Festes haben. Mein Wohnklo habt ihr ja gesehen.
Transpotieren würde ich es gerne senkrecht an meiner Heckleiter oder quer auf dem Fahrradträger.

Dach ist schlecht, weil es mit Solar voll ist.

Habt ihr Quellen für Kataloge für mich, wo ich mich informieren kann??

Wäre echt super.

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Dirkbu: Da schnacken wir in den nächsten Tagen mal drüber.. Ich müsste mal wissen, welche Länge Du unterbringen kannst, usw.
Ich schick Dir meine Handynr. Als Pn das ist am einfachsten. Gruß und Guten Rutsch
Piet


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Klar ich geb dann mal weiter, was ich verarbeiten kann...
Hab jetzt auch nichts dabei um genau auszumessen.
Breite vom Womo müsste 2,25m sein...
Befestigung an Heckleiter schätze ich um 2,90m..
Heckleiter hängt aber auch stark vom Gewicht ab....


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Klar ich geb dann mal weiter, was ich verarbeiten kann...
> Hab jetzt auch nichts dabei um genau auszumessen.
> Breite vom Womo müsste 2,25m sein...
> Befestigung an Heckleiter schätze ich um 2,90m..
> Heckleiter hängt aber auch stark vom Gewicht ab....



Und was ist mit ner Aufhängung an der Seite ?..hab ich mit Surfbrettern auch schon gesehen.
Das Kajak, das ich habe ist 3,7 lang und wiegt leer 23 kg.

Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Piet,

hest all utschlopen um düsse tid?

Frohes Neues wünsch ich Dir.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Moin Piet,
> 
> hest all utschlopen um düsse tid?
> 
> Frohes Neues wünsch ich Dir.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



1. Ja wegen der präsenilen Bettflucht  :m
2. Euch auch Alles Gute und mal so'n Vieh in's Kajak, wie das Teil
Vom 30.12
Piet


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mönsch Piet alte Kajacksocke, du bist bestimmt nicht der letzte, der schon aufgestanden ist.:m

Habe heute Frühdienst und traue mich nicht die ersten Neujahrsanrufe vor 18 Uhr |rolleyes zu starten.

Ich hoffe wir schaffen das im neuen jahr endlich mal gemeisam auf Beutezug zu gehen.
Als alte Hansebrüder müssen wir endlich mal wieder den blanken hans unseren Freund nennen dürfen und den Rest zu Teufel schicken.

sonnigen Gruss von FHH nach FHL

Stelle zu Hause und auch überall sonst auch schon mal ne Spendendose in eigener Sache auf, um mir endlich auch so ein Wasserfahrzeug leisten zu können.
Jetzt wegen Finazkrise und so, ist das ja nicht leichter geworden sein eigener Kaptain zu werden........

Andy


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Andy: Dir auch alles Gute, und dass Deine Einsätze zufriedenstellend verlaufen.. bleib gesund du Hanseat |supergri
Wird schon noch klappen mit dem Beutezug.. spätestens, wenn mal der Wiskey alle ist, fallen wir wahlweise über Irland, oder Lolland her...
Das mit dem Langboot in Camouflage und montierter Zwisular auf dem Vorschiff kriegen wir auch noch hin... wenn wir schon dabei sind, könnten wir ja auch unter dem Schutz der Bundesmarine im Golf von Aden auf Makrelen fischen..#c

Gruß Piet


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Piet, das wäre mal ne Reserveübung nach meinem Geschmack.

ich übe auch schon kräftig auf der XBOX meiner Kinder mit einem Spiel Namens Mercenaries2.#6|rolleyes


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Und was ist mit ner Aufhängung an der Seite ?..hab ich mit Surfbrettern auch schon gesehen.
> Das Kajak, das ich habe ist 3,7 lang und wiegt leer 23 kg.
> 
> Piet


 
Frohes Neues.

An der Seite ist bei mir nicht möglich, weil ich dann auf eine Fahrzeugbreite von über 2,5m kommen würde.

3,7m Ist schon eine Länge, wo ich nicht weiß, wie transportieren...

Hat sich schon mal jemand hiermit beschäftigt?
http://www.banana-boot.de/


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Euch auch ein frohes neues Jahr 2009!!!! 
Wie früh seid ihr eingentlich schon wach ???


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@dirkbu:

*ja ich,*
*dass ist nicht das gleiche wie ein SOT aber eine sehr gute Alternative zu einem Schlauchboot.*
*Robust, leer sehr kippelig, sehr schnell zu montieren, gut auf dem Autodach zu transportieren, Platz zum Lagern braucht man kaum, mit Motor besser als mit Paddel und beim bewegen im Boot hält es nicht die Richtung.*
*Viel zu teuer für so ein bissel Material.*


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Euch auch ein frohes neues Jahr 2009!!!!
> Wie früh seid ihr eingentlich schon wach ???



:m Altersentsprechend :q:q

Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :m Altersentsprechend :q:q
> 
> Piet


Ja ne, ist klar |rolleyes Wohl zu viel DVD geschaut gestern Abend,wa??? :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja ne, ist klar |rolleyes Wohl zu viel DVD geschaut gestern Abend,wa??? :m


Mach ich heute vielleicht.. gestern gezockt, und legger Rakelette geschmaust, dann mit den Nachbarn geballert, und um kurz nach eins heia  :m   Nicht so , wie diese jungen Hüpper 

Piet


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mal eine Frage, nachdem ihr einen damit (SOT-K) dauernd den Mund wässrig :k macht:
Ich habe ein bischen rumgeschaut und gesehen, dass man das orange DAG Kompak für ca. 400 EUR + 50EUR Sitz bekommen kann, das ist ja relativ bezahlbar,
nichtmal mehr als eine Luxusspinnrolle , also von daher eine interessante und interessantere Investition.

15kg Gewicht und Kurzstreckeneinsatz, das wäre interessant um auch mal eben auf einen Teich zu rutschen, und lagestabil solls auch sein. Schippert ihr das als das orange, oder ist das ein anderes? 
Die Typinformationen kommen immer so ein bischen spärlich weg ... 

Die Situation ist auf jeden Fall auch besser im Kajak als im Belly-Boat zu überstehen http://www.angler-oase.de/images/medium/kajak_hai.jpg,
mit den richtigen Harpunen und Speeren vlt. sogar erfolgreich :g ... 

Beim Großhechtfischen ist mir die Vorstellung, dass ein Dickfisch den Nahkampf aufnimmt, teilweise haben die gar keine Angst, und das starke Geflecht um die Beine des BB-Anglers legt und mehrdach durchtunnelt, auch nicht so angenehm. Also Kajak?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

jo Pete!

Nach unserer Probefahrt in WMdorf hat mich das Ding echt überzeugt.
Erzähl mal was drüber, was hat das gute Stück denn gekostet und wo kriegt man es her?

Frohes Neues

Steffen


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Schutenpiet:

Kannst du nicht ein paar Angaben zusammenstellen???

Bitte


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ det: das ist ok vom Preis her ! Die Farbe spielt nur sekundär eine Rolle, es sei denn man möchte gern aus Sicherheitsgründen gesehen werden.
In der Truppe, die ich so kenne Gehen die Farben von zart rosa bis dunkelgrün. Ist Dir das Kompak denn lang genug?
Du musst auch immer bedenken, dass die Stabilität nicht ausschließlich von der Breite abhängt, sondern vom Längen-Breitenverhältnis und der Rumpfform.
Ansonsten spricht eigentlich nix gegen das Boot, zumal Schlechtwettertouren mit diesen kleinen Booten sowieso eher nicht erstrebenswert sind.

Piet


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Vom Gewicht und dem Platz müßte das reichen, ca. 260 x 80 x 40 cm, Zuladung überschreite ich auch nicht ,
aber wie ist das mit der Stabilität, ich dächte die Breite ist da maßgeblich, möglichst viel gegen die Länge, und die Kippstabilität ist mit ++ angegeben. Die Seiten sind doch unten breit und rund ausgeführt?

Die Farbe außen würde ich schon ändern, z.B. in Natooliv bzw. unten mittelgrau.  Entsprechende Moddings würde ich mir selber machen, notfalls auch ein Ausleger wie die Südseeboote, nur von haus aus darf das nicht so schwer sein, ich müßte es zum Wasser tragen können.

Ich brauche keins um von Lolland nach Fehmarn rüberfahren  , aber bei Gelegenheit sollte es für den Schönwetter-Ostseeeinsatz schon brauchbar sein, wie ihr gerade so vorgeführt habt! #6


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Det: die Stabilität wird natürlich mit jedem Längenmeter größer, der an den Seiten Auftriebsfläche über der Wsserfläche hat. So bekommst Du durch Länge dieser Flächen X Breite dieser Flächen natürlich bessere Werte in der Stabilität. Das geht so weit, dass ein Kajak mit ´ner Breite von 73 cm, aber 4,50 Länge stabiler im Wasser liegt, als ein Kajak von 2,70 m und 82 cm Breite. Außerdem ist natürlich jede Schwerpunktverlagerung bei einem kurzen Boot immer anders zu betrachten, als bei einem langen Exemplar. Und natürlich gilt auch bei Kajaks der Grundsatz, Länge läuft, sprich: je länger die Wasserlinie, um so schneller und spurtreuer ist ein Boot.

Piet


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jupp, stimmt natürlich, genau wie beim sonstigen Ruderboot.
Ich bin nur mal gewohnt gewesen, 1 Schuljahr lang Renn-Einer zu fahren, das ist kippelig und schwierig einzusteigen :m
Damit gings auch ohne besondere Sicherung übern großen Teich von ca. 3x4km, und Wellen bis Wind 5bft auch noch. Diese Renn-Einer kannst Du permanent nur mit den beiden langen Rudern stabilisieren, die müssen immer fein sauber Wasserkontakt und sauberen Stabilisationssauftrieb haben, was bei Wellengang nicht ganz einfach ist.  

Werde mal schauen, dass ich sowas mal live befahren kann, ideal auch bei einem nächsteren Küstenevent, ein bischen Zeit ist ja noch, erscheint mir aber ideal mal eben unproblemtisch ins Wasser zu rutschen, auch der Plöner See bei gutem Wetter wäre interessant.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich bin nur mal gewohnt gewesen, 1 Schuljahr lang Renn-Einer zu fahren, das ist kippelig und schwierig einzusteigen :m
> .....
> Werde mal schauen, dass ich sowas mal live befahren kann, ideal auch bei einem nächsteren Küstenevent, ein bischen Zeit ist ja noch, erscheint mir aber ideal mal eben unproblemtisch ins Wasser zu rutschen, auch der Plöner See bei gutem Wetter wäre interessant.




Das waren auch meine Befürchtungen, meine Erfahrungen mit normalen Kajak´s waren auch eher von der kippeligen Art, das ist beim SOT zum Glück ganz anders.

Damit ist auch etwas schlechteres Wetter kein Problem, das sind (zum Glück) keine reinen Schönwetterboote.

Mir wäre 2,60 etwas kurz, etwas mehr Länge ist gerade auf derr Ostsee bei etwas Welle immer wieder gerne gesehen.

Meins ist das Lagoon von DAG , das ist 3,75 lang und 0,82 breit und damit super stabil. Ich habe noch ein Hobie Maui das ist 3,35 lang und 0,76 breit, das ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied ( merkt man aber eigentlich nur im direkten Vergleich) Dafür ist man mit dem Hobie deutlich schneller unterwegs.

Das mit dem Probe-Paddeln lässt sich sicher irgendwo einrichten.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich hab auch mal in den Tiefen des www gewühlt.
Das RTM Paseo macht einen guten Eindruck, aber da hab ich wohl Transportprobleme wegen der Länge. Klasse ist da ja auch die eingebaute Rolle.....

Das RTM Mambo könnte mir da schon zusagen.
Aber ich muss das zu Hause mal genau ausmessen.

Viele Grüße
Dirk


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Jungs #h


Erstmal ein schönes, neues Jahr :vik: 


Und als Erinnerung für die, die gerne mal verschiedene Kayakmodelle probepaddeln wollen ( die Kayakangler werden es sicher schon im Kalender notiert haben :q ) :

Am 1. Mai ist wieder Kayaktreffen auf Lolland angesagt. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das Peter noch die ein oder andere Überraschung " in Gepetto" hat  :vik::m


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Am *1. Mai* ist wieder Kayaktreffen auf Lolland angesagt.


Och nö! ;+
Am 1.05.09 Da ist doch HechtANangeln und Spinnanglertreff in den Elbauen, ganz großer Event und steht schon seit September! :m
Georg, da mußt Du eigentlich auch hin kommen, schon wegen den vielen Spinnruten zu begrabbeln ... da gehts endlich mal vom Ufer - alle nebeneinander! #6


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mal eine andere Frage an die gewohnheitsmäßigen Kajakangler -

welche Schwimmweste könnt Ihr empfehlen, die noch genügend Bewegungsspielraum beim Angeln vom Kajak aus bietet?

Danke für Eure Tips!

Günter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Günther,

da gibt es unterschiedliche Modelle von mehreren Herstellern.

Ich würde auf alle Fälle eine Feststoffweste Empfehlen z.B. gibts da ne Anglerweste von Prijon, die hat mehrere Aussentaschen, da bringt man auch noch ma n bisserl Kleinkram unter.

Sonst geht eigentlich jede Kajakweste, die sind alle auf Armfreiheit geschnitten, das passt zum Angeln allemal.

Wichtiger ist eigentlich ein anderer Aspekt ( zumindest beim SOT) mit einer zu dicken Weste ( z.B. Automatik nach dem Auslösen) kommt man nicht wieder ins Boot, daher ist das nicht so empfehlenswert.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kann mich Dirk da nur anschließen |good:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Günter #h

Dirk hat das ja eigentlich alles schon auf den Punkt gebracht. Als kleine Ergänzung: mittlerweile haben viele Anbieter auch Feststoffwesten für Angler im Angebot. So z.B. auch Stearns usw.

http://www.stearnsflotation.com/dyn_prod.php?p=STR4260&k=80874

http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___39288


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort betr. Schwimmweste. 

Werde dann sehen, wo ich mal eine ausprobieren kann, aber bis ich mit meinem Boot aufs Wasser gehe dauert noch ein bißchen, hab ja keinen Eisbrecher!

Gruss

Günter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



staffag schrieb:


> Werde dann sehen, wo ich mal eine ausprobieren kann, aber bis ich mit meinem Boot aufs Wasser gehe dauert noch ein bißchen, hab ja keinen Eisbrecher!
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Günter



Ich fahre morgen wieder raus... ABER: auf der Ostsee ist ja auch kein Eis :q:q:q


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Günter #h
> 
> Dirk hat das ja eigentlich alles schon auf den Punkt gebracht. Als kleine Ergänzung: mittlerweile haben viele Anbieter auch Feststoffwesten für Angler im Angebot. So z.B. auch Stearns usw.
> 
> http://www.stearnsflotation.com/dyn_prod.php?p=STR4260&k=80874
> 
> http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___39288





Moin Georg,

die bei Campmor sieht gut aus, aber die Stearns? um den Bauch rum hab ich eigentlich so schon genug Auftrieb :q:q:q

Gruß

der mittelschlanke


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Moin Georg,
> 
> die bei Campmor sieht gut aus, aber die Stearns? um den Bauch rum hab ich eigentlich so schon genug Auftrieb :q:q:q
> 
> Gruß
> 
> der mittelschlanke





Dirk, "altes Windspiel" - das war jetzt aber gekonntes Fishing for compliments :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6 Moin Lüüd, und was ist mit Schwimmflügel ? :q:q
...Na gut Georgi, für Deine Oberarme nehmen wir denn eben LKW Schläuche 

Piet


----------



## Gladiator

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo zusammen 
ja gibt es vileicht ne internetseite wo man sich die kajaks genauer betrachten kann ??
und wo auch technische daten sowie preise angegeben sind?
wäre nett wenn ihr hier links posten würdet oder pm an mich...
danke


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

kucks du hier http://www.kanusport-erkner.de oder hier http://www.dag-kayak.com/ ruf in Erkner an frag was sie da haben und ´zu welchen Preis. Gute Auswahl, guter Service, gute Preise


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo,

ich fahre ja zur Zeit ein (älteres) Faltboot und überlege - da ja hier so oft lobende Worte über SOTs fallen - mir evtl. im April/Mai ein SOT zuzulegen. 
Nun einmal meine Frage - fährt jemand von Euch eines dieser Boote:
- DAG Midway Angler   oder
- Key Largo

Ich tendiere zu einem dieser Boote, da es ja dann das Faltboot ersetzen und auch mal zu einer kleineren Wanderfahrt einsetzbar sein soll. Beide Boote sind von den Abmessungen/Zuladung wohl dafür geeignet. 

Gerne würde ich (etwas später / wärmer im Jahr) auch mal eine Gelegenheit wahrnehmen ein SOT Probe zu fahren. Hat Euer Händler eigentlich Probefahrten ermöglicht?

Für Eure Antwort schon mal im Voraus herzlichen Dank!

Günter


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

der Händler in Erkner hat sein Laden und sein Lager ca 50 meter neben der Spree da ist eine Probefahrt garantiert möglich. Ich würde vorher anrufen und fragen was er für Modelle am Lager hat und ob du sie fahren kannst


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



staffag schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich (etwas später / wärmer im Jahr) auch mal eine Gelegenheit wahrnehmen ein SOT Probe zu fahren. Hat Euer Händler eigentlich Probefahrten ermöglicht?
> 
> Für Eure Antwort schon mal im Voraus herzlichen Dank!
> 
> Günter




Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



Ich wohne in Cloppenburg, bin aber  an den Wochenenden häufig in Neustadt i. H., so z. B. am kommenden Wochenende und auch vom 30.01. bis 03.02. 

Günter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



staffag schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Cloppenburg, bin aber  an den Wochenenden häufig in Neustadt i. H., so z. B. am kommenden Wochenende und auch vom 30.01. bis 03.02.
> 
> Günter



Moin, Moin...

Vielleicht haast du ja Glück, dass einer von uns auf de Wasser sein wird....Ansonsten findet sich bestimmt mit der Zeit ein Termin zum Treffen...da mach dir mal keine Sorgen :m


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ansonsten findet sich bestimmt mit der Zeit ein Termin zum Treffen...da mach dir mal keine Sorgen :m



Wie zum Beispiel am WE um den 1. Mai |supergri :m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie zum Beispiel am WE um den 1. Mai |supergri :m


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie zum Beispiel am WE um den 1. Mai |supergri :m




1. Mai - wo,wo,wo??????


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



staffag schrieb:


> 1. Mai - wo,wo,wo??????



Auf der Insel der Glückseeligen ...
Lolland:vik:

Lohnt sich wirklich, hat im letzten Jahr sehr viel Spaß gemacht... Es ist das Kajaktreffen gemeint, wo sich noch mehr Schuteneigner einfinden, um merkwürdige Rituale abzuhalten, zur Besänftigung von Neptun, und dann mit den Kajaks auf Fischfang rausfahren..
Da kann man die unterschiedlichsten Kajaks sehen und testen

Schutenpiet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

aber auch Fische fangen ?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> aber auch Fische fangen ?



Na aber im Mai gewiß doch... da wird der Inselpate gaaaaanz viele Spitzmauldorsche aussetzen, und vielleicht auch ein paar Dicklippen |supergri|supergri|supergri

Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das dürfte zu schaffen sein. Obwohl das Ritual eigentlich nur durchgeführt werden kann, wenn ein blonder EX-BB-Fahrer |supergri mit dabei ist :m


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Das dürfte zu schaffen sein. Obwohl das Ritual eigentlich nur durchgeführt werden kann, wenn ein blonder EX-BB-Fahrer |supergri mit dabei ist :m


 Ich weiß zwar nicht wen OTTO´s Bruder da so meint aber ich arbeite dran:m


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Auf der Insel der Glückseeligen ...
> Lolland:vik:
> 
> Lohnt sich wirklich, hat im letzten Jahr sehr viel Spaß gemacht... Es ist das Kajaktreffen gemeint, wo sich noch mehr Schuteneigner einfinden, um merkwürdige Rituale abzuhalten, zur Besänftigung von Neptun, und dann mit den Kajaks auf Fischfang rausfahren..
> Da kann man die unterschiedlichsten Kajaks sehen und testen
> 
> Schutenpiet



Termin ist erst einmal vorgemerkt. Mal sehen, wie ich das mit der holden Weiblichkeit regele. |krach: oder ...

Günter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

was macht eigentlich der olle Schutenpeter ? Rennt er gerade einer alten Sau hinter her oder bricht er gerade Wild auf oder hat er Staub gewischt und dabei ordentlich Flusen gesammelt und versucht diese zu einer *Königslibelle* zu klöbbeln?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Iiiiiiiich weiß was er macht......

und zwar.....

Nichts


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Macmarco als Nachbar solltest Du es ja auch wissen .Na Gott sei Dank und ich dachte schon er sei _Angeln:m_


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Neeeee keine Sorge, sowat macht er nicht und würde er niiiiieeee machen :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Neeeee keine Sorge, sowat macht er nicht und würde er niiiiieeee machen :m



Hey Herr Ferkelkandidat ich musste heute ganz schön keulen..irgendeiner muß doch die ganzen Plakate rund um den Bürgerpark kleben  :q:q
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

HEI Mensch Boardferkel das wäre was für mich wie oder was muß man dafür tun ?#c


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> HEI Mensch Boardferkel das wäre was für mich wie oder was muß man dafür tun ?#c



Tja was soll ich sagen, am besten fragst Du da den Marco der weiß wie man sich geben muss um diesen begehrten Titel zu bekommen:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄhm, was genau meinst du Steffen ???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Marco, wenn du altes Ferkel da keine Antwort drauf hast wer dann sonst.

Wir müssen dringend mal wieder los das SOT wässern, habe gepimpt aber komme nicht zum angeln:c


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> HEI Mensch Boardferkel das wäre was für mich wie oder was muß man dafür tun ?#c



Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen - für dieses Jahr ist das Rennen gelaufen.
Sei aber nicht traurig - für Dich heißt das, dass Du Dir ein ganzes Jahr lang die unglaublichen Tricks von Marco, dem " Maitre de cochonnets"  ( Ferkelmeister ) abschauen kannst :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Wir müssen dringend mal wieder los das SOT wässern, habe gepimpt aber komme nicht zum angeln:c


Na sowas, und das unter Ferkelhetzern: 

Wer mit seiner Herzdame pimpt, kommt natürlich nicht zum Angeln. |muahah:


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Na sowas, und das unter Ferkelhetzern:
> 
> Wer mit seiner Herzdame pimpt, kommt natürlich nicht zum Angeln. |muahah:


Alter Sportsfreund du verwechselst da gerade pimpen mit pimpern, ist zwar nur ein einziger Buchstabe aber ein gehöriger Unterschied im Spassfaktor


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Alter Sportsfreund du verwechselst da gerade pimpen mit pimpern, ist zwar nur ein einziger Buchstabe aber ein gehöriger Unterschied im Spassfaktor




Stimmt genau, Pimpen ist um Welten besser und man hat viel länger gut davon.  :m


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin ,


Blindfischer schrieb:


> Stimmt genau, Pimpen ist um Welten besser   :m
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk


ich glaube , Du solltest lieber nicht in die Nähe Deiner Regierung kommen heute Dirk . Schätze mal sie wetzt gerade das Nudelholz  


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin garkeiner mit seinem Eisbrecher unterwegs ?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin garkeiner mit seinem Eisbrecher unterwegs ?







Wieso,Eisbrecher|kopfkrat
Bei uns ist die Ostsee frei#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Die Zeit kommt wieder, wo wir hier reichlich posten.... 
Ist ja grad nichts los außerdem ist es ziemlich kalt


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Die Zeit kommt wieder, wo wir hier reichlich posten....
> Ist ja grad nichts los außerdem ist es ziemlich kalt





Nun stell dich mal nicht so an|kopfkrat
Wat soll ich sagen,wenn ich mit der Watbüx im Wasser sehe:q
Das gute Stk. wird extrem klein mit Hut muss schon nen Band an tüddeln:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin garkeiner mit seinem Eisbrecher unterwegs ?



Moin Roland....schon zurück?  und gabs da unten auch Fische..Kajaks, oder wenigstens Seejungfern?
Meld Dich mal

Piet


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi... ich hab da noch mal ne frage... 
Hab mir jetzt auch endlich ein SOT bestellt (freu).
Viele von euch haben sicher auch ein Echolot an bord.
Ne geberstange so schätze ich kann man da wohl vergessen. Benutzt ihr die Geber mit dem Saugnapf oder habt ihr Innenraumgeber die im Boot auf den Boden geklebt werden?

Evilcamper


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Klick mal in diesem Fred die Seite 12 an da kannst du sehen wie der Schutenmann das gelöst hat, diese  Methode halte ich für die beste und würde, wenn ich mir ein Echolot einbaue,diese kopieren.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Hi... ich hab da noch mal ne frage...
> Hab mir jetzt auch endlich ein SOT bestellt (freu).
> Viele von euch haben sicher auch ein Echolot an bord.
> Ne geberstange so schätze ich kann man da wohl vergessen. Benutzt ihr die Geber mit dem Saugnapf oder habt ihr Innenraumgeber die im Boot auf den Boden geklebt werden?
> 
> Evilcamper




Im Gegensatz zu Piet habe ich meins demontierbar gemacht, da ich mein Jak nicht alleine benutze, kann ich keine festen Anbauten dran haben (gerade wenn noch Kabel herumfliegen), ich bin mit der Lösung aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden, etwas klapperig. Bilder sind auch weiter vorne zu sehen..

Die Festmontage ist nach wie vor das Beste,im SOT nimmst Du einfach 5-6 Tuben Goop und dann hält das schon |supergri.

( welches hast Du denn bestellt?)

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich habe meins wie Schutenpiet unterm Popo (den Geber)... Kannst jederzeit wunderbar dran, wenn wat ist... Kabel zwishen den Beinen rausschauen lassen und gut ist...


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ist das denn ein Geber zum aufkleben auf die Bootshaut oder ein Durchbruchgeber? Kann das leider nicht so genau erkennen. Bei einem Durchbruchgeber wäre mir nicht so wohl zu mute... so nen dickes Loch in die Außenhaut bohren... hmmm. Ist übrigens das gleiche Jak das Schutenpiet fährt.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich habe meins wie Schutenpiet unterm Popo (den Geber)... Kannst jederzeit wunderbar dran, wenn wat ist... Kabel zwishen den Beinen rausschauen lassen und gut ist...




Guck an,

alle anderen machen das Ding am Boot fest, ist das ne Klemm oder ne Steckhalterung?:q:q:q


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Ist das denn ein Geber zum aufkleben auf die Bootshaut oder ein Durchbruchgeber? Kann das leider nicht so genau erkennen. Bei einem Durchbruchgeber wäre mir nicht so wohl zu mute... so nen dickes Loch in die Außenhaut bohren... hmmm. Ist übrigens das gleiche Jak das Schutenpiet fährt.




Da sind die normalen Geber die dann von Innen eingeklebt werden, Durchbrüche brauchts da nicht. Die Bootswand hat dem Sender/Empfänger nicht viel entgegenzusetzen.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:q
Danke mal wieder... irgendwann hab ich die Sache auch auf der Reihe... :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Dirk: Sag ich dir nicht


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo und schöne Grüße aus den Süden Bayerns,

Ich selber würde mich auch für ein Kajak interresieren, das ich bei mir am See ca. 2auf3km Groß einsetzten würde.
Da ich es ja nur hin und wieder einsetzten werde aus Spaß, möchte ich nicht viel ausgeben.

Hab im Internet dieses SOT gefunden:

http://www.sea-sports.de/Wasserspor...=1255&sessID=350996cc35f7787732320aa6a9575005

Was meint ihr? Kann man das für kleine Gewässer hernehmen zum Vertikalangeln oder Schleppen.

Gruß Walter

PS. Bei uns geht kaum der Wind!!!


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das SOT ist bestimmt ganz OK für dein Vorhaben, ich würde nur mal drüber Nachdenken ob es nicht ein bischen zu wenig Platz bietet denn 2,93 sind nicht besonders viel, denk dran das du evtl. noch Ausrüstung mitnehmen willst.


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi,

Danke schon mal für deine Meinung. Werd mir das gute Stück vorher mal Anschaun. Es gibt einen Händler in der Nähe, der das Kajak da hat.
Viel Ausrüstung will ich eigentlich sowieso nicht mitnehmen (eine kleine Tasche hinten drauf und eine Rute.

Gruß Walter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Walter,

versuche am besten es probezufahren um herauszufinden ob Dir die Stabilität reicht.

Mir wäre das etwas kurz, von der Rumpfform ist das eher zum Wellensurfen gemacht als zum gemütlichen Touren.
Aber da Du damit ja nicht auf Wanderfahrt gehen willst, sollte das schon gehen.

Guck Dir auch an, ob der Platz um Dich herum für Ausrüstung reicht,meistens bleibt es nicht bei dem kleinen Täschchen wenn man erstmal anfängt und es gibt nix nervigeres als ständig herumkramen zu müssen oder das Zeugs fliegt einem zwischen den Füssen rum.

Was Du auf alle Fälle gleich mit anschaffen solltest, ist eine vernünftige Paddelschwimmeste.

In dem Angebot ist kein Sitz mit drin, wenn Du den noch dazurechnest finde ich das nicht mehr so günstig, stöber lieber noch ein wenig weiter.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo,

Heute war der Osterhase schon bei mir #6!!! Hab mir jetzt das Robson Kona zugelegt für das Spassfischen in tiefsten Bayern! Im Trockenen macht es schon mal einen guten Eindruck, ist schön breit und man Sitzt bequem drin.

Hoffe in nächster Zeit wird das Wetter bei uns mal besser und die Seen tauen auf, damit ich gleich mal loßlegen kann.

Werde die nächsten Tage mal überlegen welche nützlichen Anbauteile ich dran mach werde, auf alle Fälle eine Rutenhalterung!!!

Ich fische oft auf Wels, mal schaun ob ich mir da im Sommer einen Hochklopfen kann!!! Da würde es abgehen wie auf den Videos bei youtube!!!:vik:

Übrigens das SOT hat mich 300€ (Ausstellungmodel) aber wie neu und das Doppelpaddel Clear Blue Hawaii Paddel Makaha 100€, Denke für 400€ dürfte es passen!!!#6

Gruß Walter

PS. Vieleicht komm ich mal hoch in den hohen Norden, wäre bestimmt Geil!!!


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schick, Schick!
ICh seh dich jetzt schon eine "ungewollte" Bootstour übern See mit dem Ding machen :m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Hohensinn: Schickes Teil..... Herzlich Glückwunsch 

Am 05.05. machen wir ein Kajaktreffen auf Lolland.... Also wenn du Lust und Zeit hast ....  Weißte bescheid....


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Hohensinn: Schickes Teil..... Herzlich Glückwunsch




Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch #h





macmarco schrieb:


> Am 05.05. machen wir ein Kajaktreffen auf Lolland.... Also wenn du Lust und Zeit hast ....  Weißte bescheid....




Cool - das wusste ich ja noch gar nicht #c 
Bei uns ist vom 1ten bis 3ten Mai ein Treffen - wo ist denn das andere ?  :q :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|bigeyes  Soooo viele Treffen mit pflegebedürftigen und lebensmüden Kajakfischern?   :vik::vik:
Schön... die Gemeinde wird immer größer und Glückwunsch zu dem weisen Entschluss zum SOT.
Wennste Umbaufragen hast....hier einfach anklopfen

Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Cool - das wusste ich ja noch gar nicht #c
> Bei uns ist vom 1ten bis 3ten Mai ein Treffen - wo ist denn das andere ?  :q :q :q




Huuuuuuuuuuups.... Kann ja mal passieren bei den ganzen Terminen die man so hat #c:m
Aber Mai war ja trotzdem richtig:g


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke für die Glückwünsche,

Bin gerade beim zusammestellen meiner Anbauteile, wo bekomme ich so Halterungen wo ich das Paddel seitlich beim Kajak einklippen kann, wenn ich es gerade nicht brauche.

Gruß Walter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Walter,

Glückwunsch zum Jak.

Für die Clips hast Du mehrere möglichkeiten:

1. Bootszubehörläden wie z.B. AWN (da  kann man auch online bestellen)

2.die e-Bucht

3.Baumarkt, da gibt es Schnappschellen für Installationsrohre in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern, musst sehen ob da was passendes für dein Paddel dabei ist.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

schade schade leider klappte es bei mir nicht mit dabei zu sein.
Aber wenn ihr euch noch einmal im November trefft werden auf alle Fälle zwei neue Kajakfahrer dabei sein.
Wünsche euch viel Spass.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr euch noch einmal im November trefft werden auf alle Fälle zwei neue Kajakfahrer dabei sein.
> Wünsche euch viel Spass.



Hmmm.... mal überlegen wer das sein könnte :q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#c   Und....na?......was für´n Norgeliner ist es denn geworden?
los sag schon ....
Piet


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich weis, die meisten sind mit SOT unterwegs, aber gibts vielleicht auch jemanden, der seine Erfahrungen mit einem Faltboot (Paddelboot) als Angelboot mitteilen kann. 

Hab ein Faltboot (Wanderzweier), liebäugele zwar mit einem SOT - aber da hätte ich ein Platzproblem - keine Garage zum aufbewahren. Und wie lange es in einem Carport bleiben würde ...? ;+

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Günter


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Schutenpiet
ich werde Fabian und mir ein Luftboot holen.
Sevylor Hudson KCC360
Ich hatte es vor zwei Tagen schon in der Hand, und es hat mir gefallen.
Zudem war das Packmaß für mich auch noch eine Entscheidungshilfe !


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Knurri.. na denn kanns ja losgehen mit der Heilbuttangelei vom Kajak  :m
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> @ Schutenpiet
> ich werde Fabian und mir ein Luftboot holen.
> Sevylor Hudson KCC360
> Ich hatte es vor zwei Tagen schon in der Hand, und es hat mir gefallen.
> Zudem war das Packmaß für mich auch noch eine Entscheidungshilfe !




Dann schraub die Rutenhalter aber nur gaaaanz vorsichtig an....

Ich bin schon auf den ersten Bericht gespannt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ Knurri.. na denn kanns ja losgehen mit der Heilbuttangelei vom Kajak  :m
> Piet


Hey, da würde ich auch noch glatt mitmachen :q:q


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ihr werdet lachen, aber ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht es in Norwegen mal vom Kajak aus zu probieren.
Hat vielleicht auch der ein oder andere von euch Lust auf so eine Aktion?
Dann schraubt sich der Knurri eine Hängerkupplung an den Sprinter!

Gruss Knurri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ihr werdet lachen, aber ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht es in Norwegen mal vom Kajak aus zu probieren.
> Hat vielleicht auch der ein oder andere von euch Lust auf so eine Aktion?
> Dann schraubt sich der Knurri eine Hängerkupplung an den Sprinter!
> 
> Gruss Knurri



Du, ich glaube da brauchst du nicht lange fragen ... Bin ohne weiteres dabei :q#6


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

das Problem ist nur, einen passenden Hänger dafür zu finden.
Habt ihr so etwas bei euch in Groß Grönau?
Dann würde ich bei euch vorbeikommen und euch dann alle einsammeln.
goeddoek wird dann in Dänemark eingesammelt und los geht es.
Wenn ihr Lust habt und wenn wir noch weitere  vier bis fünf Personen zusammen bekommen, würde ich mal einen Versuch starten so etwas zu organisieren.
Viele Grüsse Knurri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hmmm.... Müssen wohl mal warten bis Piet wieder on ist... der weiß mehr (wenigsten hat er mal sowas gesagt)
Ich denke mal, wenns dann irgendwie zeitlich passt, werden wir bestimmt noch weitere dazu holen können... Stelle ich mir auf jedenfall lustig vor... Man könnte schon malso nen "kleinen" Plan entwerfen, wie es von statten gehen soll


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Suuuuper Idee, Knurri #6


Bin ich gerne mit dabei :m Großer Anhänger ? Da müßte der Pate von Groß Grönau doch was machen können. Notfalls auf dem nahegelegenen Flughafen was "abstauben"  :q:q:q

Im Ernst - hast Du schon in etwa ein Ziel ins Auge gefasst ? Ich meine damit, ob man 'ne Ecke aussuchen könnte, wo man Möglichkeit hat, bei ungünstigem Wetter auch angeltechnisch auf was Andres ausweichen kann    #a


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6 Alter Falter was ´ne geile Idee....
Ich denke mal, ein einfacher PKW-Anhänger mit einem Gerüst drauf für die Yaks müsste doch reichen...ob´s allerdings dann für 8 Kajaks reicht |bigeyes  wird schwierig.
Wir schließen uns dann noch mal kurz, wegen dem Zeitpunkt und Ziel, usw.
....:k Pollak, oder Leng, oder Dickköpfe vom Yak wär die Härte, ganz zu schweigen von sonem Teppich von Heilbutt....
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dart stell ich mir auch richtig genial und spaßig vor... Kann los gehen


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Da muss man dann aber auch mit gaaaaaaanz anderen Sachen rechnen......|bigeyes

http://www.visitnorway.com/de/Artic...n/Erlebnisse-und-Aktivitaten-auf-den-Lofoten/


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mensch da hätte man was zum drillen wenn ,ja wenn es keine Säuger wären|rolleyes


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hehe, und ich mach ein buch draus
 "der alte mann der den orca fing"


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Der alte Mann mit seinem Kajak klingt doch viel besser


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi,

Norwegen wäre schon der Hammer!!! Ich Denke ich fange erst mal klein an und ärgere unsere Barsche im See. Mal schaun vieleicht kann ich am Wochenende mal die erste Tour machen und das Paddeln üben!!!

Habe heute die ersten Veränderungen am Sot gemacht. 
-Versenkte Rutenhalter montiert (Die Rutenhalter  habe ich mit einen DN 40er Kanalrohrstoppsel zugeklebt, damit kein Wasser in das Sot läuft.)
-Rutensicherungen montiert
-eine Halterung fürs Echolot angeschraubt.

Demnächst kommt noch vorne eine Halterung drauf, damit ich den Echolotkoffer befestigen kann und dann kanns loßgehen!!!

Gruß Walter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Der alte Mann mit seinem Kajak klingt doch viel besser



|rolleyes so alt ist Georg doch garnicht.
Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |rolleyes so alt ist Georg doch garnicht.
> Piet





Nein, nein - da hast Du was missverstanden, Methusalix  #h


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nein, nein - da hast Du was missverstanden, Methusalix  #h




Hi Hi, da reden die richtigen,

der eine traut sich nicht mehr ans Wasser, er angelt entweder auf der Wiese oder hackt Öl und der andere hat Altersosteoporose und verknackst sich alles mögliche....

Lieber Walldorf, lieber Statler, so is dat nu mal im Alter, findet euch damit ab und gut is

Gruß

Der Jugendliche


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Walter,
sieht gut aus. Ich bin ja auf deine Echoloot- Montage gespannt.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Frank,

der Echolotkoffer wird einfach vorne drauf gestellt, passt mit dem Koffer genau drauf und wird dann einfach mit Spangurt oder Gummibänder gesichert, damit er nicht Baden gehen kann!
Muß dazu nur noch Halterungen für den Gurt dranschrauben, wenn ich mal welche finde!!!

Gruß Walter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hi Hi, da reden die richtigen,
> 
> der eine traut sich nicht mehr ans Wasser, er angelt entweder auf der Wiese oder hackt Öl und der andere hat Altersosteoporose und verknackst sich alles mögliche....
> 
> Lieber Walldorf, lieber Statler, so is dat nu mal im Alter, findet euch damit ab und gut is
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Der Jugendliche



|muahah:|muahah: Der war jetzt wirklich mal gut...Mann ohne Hut |supergri|supergri


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

War klar, dass Dir das gefällt, Hase


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#d ... back to the thema ... Norwegen, auf dem Yak!!!

Wär schon der Knaller! So mit 100m Wasser unter der 5mm dünnen Kajak-Haut...|bigeyes Oder bei Knurri sinds ja nur 1mm!!!

Da darf der Rotbarsch nicht zu dicht ans Kajak kommen! :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:l   Allein der Gedanke an so eine Granate.....
Wäre ein echtes anglerisches Highlight ( für Georgi: eine hochenenlampenen |supergri)
Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Stattler

Danke für die Oversætningen 


Wieder zum Thema ( OT soll nicht wieder vorkommen, Archie. Bitte nicht wieder schimpfen  |supergri ) 

Sieht ja aus, als sollte da 'ne feine Truppe zusammenkommen  :m :vik:

Vielleicht sollte der Piet im Vorfeld tatsächlich ein Sicherheitstraining veranstalten.

Was der der Maitre der Schute dazu ?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ein Hoch auf die Don Kajaken
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Don Kajaken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #h


#6   So ist brav Du Divejet getriebener Bellybootangler :q:q

@ Stattler: Genau, würde doch Sinn machen.
#6 Gutes Posting Georg.
Mal sehen, ob wir vielleicht den Konteradmirol überreden können, mal mit uns und den Yaks zu Tonne 5 zu tuckern, da einsetzen, und dann |bigeyes :q Ich mein ja nur zum üben..für den Ernstfall in Norge

Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Tonne 5...hm...|bigeyes War ja schon oft in Norge und denke, dass man nicht unbedingt bis zur Fahrwasserbeginnmarkierung offshore paddeln müsste.

Ich würde da eher an eine Schärenküste oder an einen verzweigten Fjord denken...ni warrr...


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

OT an( nicht schimpfen Archi, ich kann nicht anders):

Die Herren sollten sich einigen wer Walldorf ist und wer Stattler, man verliert sonst leicht den Überblick:q:q:q

OT aus


Wegen Tonne 5: was andere mit 5 Ps machen|uhoh: schaffen wir im Yak doch locker.... nee im Ernst:

Piet meint den neuesten Trend im Kajakfischen: 

Mothership-based offshorefishing 
(wie wir Mehrsprachigen sagen würden)

Will heissen wir fahren mit dem Admirol sin Kutter zur Tonne 5, steigen um und fischen uns nen Wolf, für zurück krabbeln wir wir wieder beim Admiral unters Dach.


Was da draussen besser sein soll ist mir zwar nicht ganz klar, aber das Prinzip hört sich interessant an.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich denke mal auch, dass das aus und einsteigen in einen Kajak offshore einige Übung erfordert.
In Norge würde ich das lieber wie folgt machen.
Die Kajaks einfach irgendwie auf mein Boot schnallen oder an die Reling hängen und mit euch in die Fjorde fahren und euch am Strand absetzen.
Ich denke so vier bis fünf Kajaks und die dazugehörigen Angler plus Ausrüstung bekomme ich transportiert.
Wenn Ihr Lust habt, kann ich ja mal noch einige Termine für dieses Jahr raus suchen, wo so etwas noch mit mir möglich währe.
Wir würden dann 9 Tage unterwegs sein.
Müsste ich dann nur noch eine Hängerkupplung kaufen und sehen wo man einen passenden Hänger her bekommt.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin zusammen..
Also Knurri..das Umsteigen von Kutter auf Kajak ist über eine Badeleiter, die so 2-3 Stufen in´s Wasser hineinreicht wirklich einfach. Habe es schon verschiedentlich gemacht, und es hat immer geklappt: Leiter runter, das Kajak wird an vor,- und Achterleine von Bord aus gehalten.Wenn man das Yak in Kniehöhe hat, einfach reinsetzen..dann sitzt man quer drin, und dann die Beine rum, und fertig. Geht natürlich nur bei SOT Kajaks.
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Lust habt, kann ich ja mal noch einige Termine für dieses Jahr raus suchen, wo so etwas noch mit mir möglich währe.
> Wir würden dann 9 Tage unterwegs sein.
> 
> Gruss Knurri



Joop, mach dat mal#6 Bin sowieso gerade dabei meinen Urlaub zu planen für dieses Jahr :q


----------



## holypaulus

*Habe zugeschlagen!*

Moin Moin,
nützt ja nix, ich muss meine Freude teilen:
nachdem ich in den Wintermonaten lang hin und herüberlegt und in den Weiten des Internets gesucht und gefunden hab, kann ich mich ab heute Mittag stolzer Besitzer eines SOT nennen!

Bin letztendlich bei einem völlig anderen Typ als zunächst geplant gelandet:
BIC BIlBAO

Hab es als Messestück deutlich unter Listenpreis bekommen, da konnt ich nicht nein sagen.
Das Teilchen gibts zwar auch in einer Fishingversion, die ist dann aber unverhältnismäßig teurer. Ein bischen was zum selber schrauben will Mann ja auch noch haben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1328&pictureid=10712

Mein Kajak ist heute Mittag gekommen, fehlt noch das Paddel und der "Komfortsitz", trudeln in den nächsten Tagen ein..

Laß es jetzt schnell Frühling werden!

Gruß Holger


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Holger #h



|schild-g zur neuen Yacht und allzeit 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel :m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Feine Sache  #6#6#6

Dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer reichlich Fisch unterm Kiel (oder so):m


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

...danke an Euch!#h

Leider will meine Frau nicht, dass ich das Kajak mit ins Schlafzimmer nehme...#c

Gruß Holger


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

...na dann nimm doch Deine Frau mit ins Kajak...neennee...#d

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!! Viel Spaß!!! Und bitte über alle Pimpschritte einen Livebericht!

#h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Holger schmeiß die Frau aus dem Schlafzimmer #6


----------



## Einäugige Krabbe

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich möchte auch ein Kajak kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht welche Antriebsarten es gibt. Am Besten wäre wohl ein Sit-on-top. Wer kann mir ein paar Kajaks empfehlen, oder welches würdet Ihr euch kaufen?
#q


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Einäugige Krabbe schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch ein Kajak kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht welche Antriebsarten es gibt. Am Besten wäre wohl ein Sit-on-top. Wer kann mir ein paar Kajaks empfehlen, oder welches würdet Ihr euch kaufen?
> #q




Bei den meisten Kajaks ist die Antriebsart identisch: Paddeln.|kopfkrat

Oder was erwartest Du jetzt für Tips?

Und kaufen sollte man das Kajak was zu einem passt, will heissen: wo wird gefahren, wie oft, was für Transportmöglichkeiten hast Du, wie viel Zuladung brauchst Du und so weiter und so fort.


Deine Frage ist wie: ich will Autofahren, welches soll ich kaufen

Denk nochmal drüber nach was Du willst und dann guck Dir an was hier schon so alles geschrieben ist.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6 Super Holger..und willkommen in der Schutentruppe :q
Nu geht der Spaß erst richtig los.. mit viel Goop und Schrauben..
auch wenns noch nicht mit ins Bett darf.
Aber wenn Goop erstmal ausgehärtet ist, dann riecht´s auch nicht mehr so..vielleicht ja dann.
Piet


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Einäugige Krabbe schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch ein Kajak kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht welche Antriebsarten es gibt. Am Besten wäre wohl ein Sit-on-top. Wer kann mir ein paar Kajaks empfehlen, oder welches würdet Ihr euch kaufen?
> #q


Hallo Krabbe,

hier einige Links auf die ich bei meiner Suche gestoßen bin:

http://www.willyneumann.de/Rotomod-Line/Angelboote/angelboote.htm

http://www.bicshop.de/index.php?cat=c5_BIC-Kayak.html&XTCsid=6cd20bfd345096da26daa2566c4f47ca

http://www.sea-sports.de/1er-sit-on....html?sessID=350996cc35f7787732320aa6a9575005 (hier habe ich gekauft, sehr nette Beratung am Telefon und schneller Versand zu fairen Versandkosten)

http://www.hobie-kayak.com/html/dealers/dealers.html#germany

http://www.kanusport-erkner.de/Uberblick/Verkauf/Kajaks/DAG/DAG_Kajaks/dag_kajaks.html

http://www.kanulager.de/?gclid=CKqp3O-M_5UCFQ1UQgodl0bLFQ

http://www.wandern-klettern-kanu.de/shop/katalog.asp/shop/Kanu/kat/Sit+on+Top<br>Kajak


Wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Stöbern

An alle anderen Schreiberlinge:

Das SOT durfte zunächst im Wohnzimmer übernachten...

Gruß Holger


----------



## Smödi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Kajak-Fans,
da Ihr ja sicherlich schon ne Menge Erfahrungen gesammelt habt, hätte ich hier mal ne Frage.
Wir wollten uns gern ein Kajak oder Kanu o.ä. zulegen.
es muß so klein wie möglich auf dem Autodach verstaut werden können und es müssen zwei Personen + Hund hineinpassen (und natürlich mein Angelzeugs)
Nun bin ich unteranderem auf das, auch von www.Kanulager.de angebotene, Instaboat gestoßen (oder auch www.instaboat.com), was nur ca. 10cm breiter als ein normales Kanu ist.
Kennt zufällig einer von Euch diese Klappboote oder hat sogar schon Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gemacht????


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Smödi schrieb:


> Hallo Kajak-Fans,
> da Ihr ja sicherlich schon ne Menge Erfahrungen gesammelt habt, hätte ich hier mal ne Frage.
> Wir wollten uns gern ein Kajak oder Kanu o.ä. zulegen.
> es muß so klein wie möglich auf dem Autodach verstaut werden können und es müssen zwei Personen + Hund hineinpassen (und natürlich mein Angelzeugs)
> Nun bin ich unteranderem auf das, auch von www.Kanulager.de angebotene, Instaboat gestoßen (oder auch www.instaboat.com), was nur ca. 10cm breiter als ein normales Kanu ist.
> Kennt zufällig einer von Euch diese Klappboote oder hat sogar schon Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gemacht????




Hallo Raik,

das Instaboat kenn ich nicht, ich hab nur mal gesehen, wie die mit 3 Personen ( 2 Erwachsene 1 Kind) damit unterwegs waren, das schien zu gehen.
Aus dem Kajakbereich kann ich nur mit Erfahrungen mit einem Klepper Faltzweier dienen, da passt auch der Hund rein ( wenn´s nicht grad ne Dogge ist) und Du hast 3 handliche Taschen in denen alles verstaut ist.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sacht mal, wollen wir net mal so ne Zusammenfassung in einem eigenen Trööt erstellen über sämtliche Informationen zum / übers Kajak??? Den kann man dann oben festtackern lassen???
Damit jeder mal nen überblick hat. Ich hätte auch wenig lust hier alles durchzulesen


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #6 Super Holger..und willkommen in der Schutentruppe :q
> Nu geht der Spaß erst richtig los.. mit viel Goop und Schrauben..
> auch wenns noch nicht mit ins Bett darf.
> Aber wenn Goop erstmal ausgehärtet ist, dann riecht´s auch nicht mehr so..vielleicht ja dann.
> Piet


Hallo Piet,
danke für die Glückwünsche und auch für Deine Auskünfte und Hilfsangebote als ich im Herbst begonnen habe mich für das Thema zu interessieren.

Du hast offenbar Erfahrungen mit "MARINE GOOP"? Hält das Zeug gut auf PE? Kann ich mir es eher wie eine flexible Dichtmasse wie Silikon, Sikomastik, usw. oder eher wie einen durchhärtenden Kleber vorstellen?

Schon mal Danke!

Gruß Holger


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Goop ist wirklich eine klasse für sich, aber es gibt auch andere Lösungen, wie z.B Silikonkleber. Frag mal Marco, der benutzt das Zeug. Wichtig ist der Arbeitsgang davor: anschleifen, bis es alles schön rauh ist, und dann mit Nitroverdünnung abwischen. Dann erst kleben.
Viel Spaß beim Basteln
Piet


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Goop ist wirklich eine klasse für sich, aber es gibt auch andere Lösungen, wie z.B Silikonkleber. Frag mal Marco, der benutzt das Zeug. Wichtig ist der Arbeitsgang davor: anschleifen, bis es alles schön rauh ist, und dann mit Nitroverdünnung abwischen. Dann erst kleben.
> Viel Spaß beim Basteln
> Piet


 
Hmmm... habe mehrere Baumärkte abgeklappert und kein PE taugliches Silikon gefunden. Habe nun auch Goop geordert. Wie nennt sich das Sili denn?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mahlzeit.... Das Silikon bekommst du auch leider net im Baumarkt... Der einzigste Lander der sowas hat ist Würth (wenn dir das ein Begriff ist).... Das ist denn so ne Art Dichtungskleber


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Deine Idee mit dem Zusammenfassen der Erfahrungen hatte ich auch schon, und bin dabei, einen Bericht für´s Magazin zu schreiben. Darin wird es keinerlei Wertung einer bestimmten Marke geben, aber die eine, oder andere Anregung, was beim Kauf und beim Umbau beachtet werden sollte. Ebenso Sicherheitsrelevante Dinge, wie auch Anglerische Ideeen und Erfahrungen.
Es wäre schön, wenn ich noch´n bisschen Zeit bekomme, um das fertigzustellen.Im Momentüberlege ich, das Ganze in Abschnitte zu unterteilen, die da wären 
1.Kajakangeln...was ist das;
2. Worauf achten beim Kauf, und welche Grundausrüstung wird benötigt.
3. Sicherheit beim Kajakangeln
4. Umbau des Kajaks nach eigenen Vorstellungen
5. Angeln vom Kajak in Deutschland
|kopfkrat
Ihr werdet´s ja mitbekommen.
Wenn jemand persönliche Unterstützung braucht, so gibt es mittlerweile ja meherere im Board, die man zu diesem Thema auch direkt anschreiben kann (PN).
Bis dann

Piet


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.... Das Silikon bekommst du auch leider net im Baumarkt... Der einzigste Lander der sowas hat ist Würth (wenn dir das ein Begriff ist).... Das ist denn so ne Art Dichtungskleber


 
Jau... kenne ich natürlich. Muß ich mich mal hinterklemmen. Danke!!!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kein Problem der Herr


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Müsste da nicht auch das Zeug aus dem Fahrzeigbau gehen? da gibts diesen extremen Dichtkleber für Dachluken und so, den gibts im Campingzubehör.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## FoolishFarmer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

"Sikaflex" nennt sich das!
Mein Kumpel der Schrauber hatte dazu immer folgenden Spruch auf Lager: "Sikaflex - hält die Welt zusammen!" #6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Keine Experimente .Folge dem Paten :m


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Keine Experimente .Folge dem Paten :m



Rüüüchtüüüch #6

"Luigi - niemand stellt sich gegen die Familie" |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> "Luigi - niemand stellt sich gegen die Familie" |supergri|supergri|supergri


|good:|muahah:


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Doch ich...!!! |rolleyes 

Nein nein, niemals nich, kein Kofferraum, kein Beton ...!!!#d

Wer aber ein paar gute Tipps zu Umbauten und Kajakaufrüstungen aller Art (Echolot, Rutenhalter, Positionslichter!, Kompass usw....) sucht, kann hier ne Menge finden:

http://anglersafloat.com/index.html

In Englisch, aber geht schon....
Außerdem gibts noch schöne Bilder.

Winke winke!

Martin


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> Doch ich...!!! |rolleyes
> 
> Nein nein, niemals nich, kein Kofferraum, kein Beton ...!!!#d
> 
> Wer aber ein paar gute Tipps zu Umbauten und Kajakaufrüstungen aller Art (Echolot, Rutenhalter, Positionslichter!, Kompass usw....) sucht, kann hier ne Menge finden:
> 
> http://anglersafloat.com/index.html
> 
> In Englisch, aber geht schon....
> Außerdem gibts noch schöne Bilder.
> 
> Winke winke!
> 
> Martin




Super Link!,


Danke und ebenfalls Winke Winke!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

super Seite Anregungen ohne ende was bin ich froh das ich noch keines habe  es hätte bei mir mehr Löcher als ein Schweizer Käse ,aber wenn es soweit ist muß ich mal auf My Hammer gucken wer mir das Teil pimmt ich trau mich nicht :c


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> super Seite Anregungen ohne ende was bin ich froh das ich noch keines habe  es hätte bei mir mehr Löcher als ein Schweizer Käse ,aber wenn es soweit ist muß ich mal auf My Hammer gucken wer mir das Teil pimmt ich trau mich nicht :c



Das kriegen wir dann schon hin, da machen wir ne pimp party und dann wird gemeinsam getackert und gespaxt:m

Ausserdem kann ich dann endlich mal die Sachen ausprobieren die ich mich bei meinem eigenen nicht traue

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

 Hier werden Sie geholfen...|rolleyes
Hab auch schon einen Namen: das schwarze Loch...|kopfkrat
oder so.. Und auf die Wetterseite so´n paar Ethernitplatten und hinten Geranienkästen..und das Stauluk vorne kriegt ´ne rot weiß karierte Gardine.. 

Piet


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.... Das Silikon bekommst du auch leider net im Baumarkt... Der einzigste Lander der sowas hat ist Würth (wenn dir das ein Begriff ist).... Das ist denn so ne Art Dichtungskleber


den kleber bekommst du bei jedem großhändler


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

...hab heute meine beiden Rutenhalter geliefert bekommen, hatte aber noch nicht den Mut meinen jungfräulichen Rumpf anzubohren....#d

Werd das SOT erst einmal unversehrt zu Wasser lassen und genaustens die Positionen für die Teile bestimmen.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Jungs,

wo bekomme ich so Gummikugeln für die Wasserablauflöcher ca. 25mm bei meinen SOT her, damit das Spritzwasser nicht durchkommt und nur bei Bedarf das Wasser abgelassen werden kann.

Oder wie habt ihr das Dicht gemacht?

Gruß Walter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Walter,

bei meinem waren die dabei, das sind einfache Moosgummistopfen mit Band dran.
Dichten zwar nicht so 100% ab, aber es reicht.

Der Vorbesitzer hatte sich aber fest verschraubte aus Waschbeckenstopfen gebastelt, waren zwar superdicht aber Du konntest das Wasser nicht mehr ablassen.

Die "Standard" Stopfen müsstest Du eigentlich bei deinem Kajakhändler bekommen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



holypaulus schrieb:


> ...hab heute meine beiden Rutenhalter geliefert bekommen, hatte aber noch nicht den Mut meinen jungfräulichen Rumpf anzubohren....#d
> 
> Werd das SOT erst einmal unversehrt zu Wasser lassen und genaustens die Positionen für die Teile bestimmen.
> 
> Gruß Holger




Hallo Holger,

ist aber auch nicht wild wenn Du dich verbohrst, einfach etwas Goop an die Schraube und rein ins überflüssige Loch, das ist Superdicht.
Perfekt verschliessen kannst es mit Methode 2:

Kunststoffschraube rein(Gewinde schneiden), Goop dran und nach dem Trocknen den Kopf der Schraube bündig abschneiden.

Für Methode 2 bin ich immer zu faul, daher kommen einfach Schrauben rein und gut, das ist auch ohne GOOP schon dicht
man sieht halt nur die Schrauben.

Ich probier viel rum, da bleibt es nicht aus, dass die Positionen ab und an mal verändert werden, man lerntn halt auch immer wieder dazu.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Hier werden Sie geholfen...|rolleyes
> Hab auch schon einen Namen: das schwarze Loch...|kopfkrat
> oder so.. Und auf die Wetterseite so´n paar Ethernitplatten und hinten Geranienkästen..und das Stauluk vorne kriegt ´ne rot weiß karierte Gardine..
> 
> Piet


hallo Piet alter Haudrauf bin ich nu betrunken oder Du ?  Was willste damit sagen|bigeyes


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Roland: ...wollte Dir nur ein paar Tips geben..
Achso ..ja deinen UNterwassermixer kriegen wir ja locker mit Tüdeldraht festgemacht..siehst Du..Kajakumbau muss nicht teuer sein :q:q
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Piep Piep Piep der Piet der hat mich lieb:l


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Piep Piep Piep der Piet der hat mich lieb:l



Genau..also los und Kajak kaufen..und komm nicht mit so´ner aufblasbaren an (Ich meine Version) 
Da halten die Spax nicht so gut:m

Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Was machen eigentlich die Kajaken wenn der Wind bläst#c;+schauen die dann neidvoll auf die BBler
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und wech......


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hihi |muahah:
guter einwand |good:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



loki73 schrieb:


> hihi |muahah:
> guter einwand |good:


|kopfkrat Wann bist Du wieder auf´m Wasser..mit der Badeinsel?
Wir können ja mal zusammen die Kante vor Dame abdriften, damit meine ich von der Räucherei bis zur Seebrücke, und das bitte mindestens drei mal :q bei Nordwind so um die 3...und ungefähr 500m vor der Kante..:q
..Achso, wenn ich nicht treiben möchte bammel ich die Bremskugel außenbords. 
..Noch Fragen?
@ BB-Cruiser: Wenn der Wind bläst angeln wir :q..aber..:q
Piet


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

autsch, ahhhh

ich habs gerade wieder im rücken #t.

immer aufs schlimme, aber wir brauchen nicht so viel strecke zu machen um an unser fisch zu kommen.( manchmal zumindest )


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Piet ,wenn es das Wetter zu lässt Mo. Wie halten es die anderen Einbaumlenker ? Um Stecke zu machen dlent mein BB nicht ,aber um Fische zuverhauen allemal#6


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja wenn sie zufällig gerade da sind wo du vorbeitreibst:q:q:q

Wir können auch bei solchen Bedingungen problemlos mehrere Driften machen, wenn du Dich schon entkräftet, mit der Badeinsel auf dem Rücken, am Strand zurück schleppst sind wir noch entspannt draussen am Fisch.:g

Die Driftgeschwindigkeiten sind zwar manchmal etwas höher ( ich denke da an so ein Event letztes Jahr|bigeyes) aber trotzdem kommt man immer wieder zurück...


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Die Driftgeschwindigkeiten sind zwar manchmal etwas höher ( ich denke da an so ein Event letztes Jahr|bigeyes) aber trotzdem kommt man immer wieder zurück...
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



Welches meinst du???#c Als etwas "höher" kann man das nun nicht gerade bezeichnen :q:q:q Eher Hardcore-Speed-Drifting #6


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

das ist auf jedenfall ein vorteil gegenüber eines bb mit dem zurückkommen.

ein krampf in den waden ist heufiger als in den armen.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



loki73 schrieb:


> das ist auf jedenfall ein vorteil gegenüber eines bb mit dem zurückkommen.
> 
> ein krampf in den waden ist heufiger als in den armen.



Gibbt nur Muggies in den Armen  Na, aber der Kramof ist klar, der Antrieb ist ja auch im Wasser ..


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bitte keinen Streß ,ich bin Angler ich kann das nicht vertragen .Das für und wieder der einzelnen Wasserfahrzeuge ist hinlänglich bekannt glaube ich , ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen bei welcher Höhe der Wellen und Windstärke  für den Einzelnen Kajaken schluß mit Lustig ist .Und ansonsten halte ich es wie beim Brandungsangeln mir ist es egal wie  weit der einzelne wirft  mir reicht es wenn ich dahin werfe wo der Fisch ist :m


----------



## laxhunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hey,

hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Downrigger (Laketroller) am Kayak

Wenn ja, hätte ich da mal ein paar Fragen.

-Wie schwer sollte das Gewicht am Downrigger sein beim Schleppen auf Dorsch bzw. Hecht (Max 15m tiefe) oder geht da mehr;+

-Welches Blei verwendet ihr? Rund oder oval mit Floss;+

-Benutzt ihr das vorhandene Stahlseil auf dem Downrigger oder verwendete ihr ein dünneres Seil, um weniger Widerstand zu haben;+

-Wie lang ist eure Downriggerrute;+

-Welche Schnur verwendet ihr? Mono oder Geflecht in welchen Stärken;+

-Welche Schnurklips verwendet ihr;+

-Wie markiert ihr euer Schleppseil mit Tiefenangaben;+

-Ist das Schleppen mit Downrigger auf MF möglich (hohe Schleppgeschindigkeit / hohes Schleppgewicht;+

-Welchen Abstand hat der Köder bis zum Klip;+

-Welche Köder haben sich beim Schleppen bewährt Wobbler(Bomber) oder Löffel oder...;+

Thight Lines

Michael


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin.. @ Roland: Ich habe mit dem Kajak schon bei einer Welle vor Dame gepaddelt, da war die ungefähre Höhe zwischen Tal und Wellenkamm bei ca 2 m. Es waren aber keine Brecher dabei.
Damals ging das Kajak eigentlich nur rauf und runter, ohne instabil zu wirken. Schwieriger ist dann aber auch das Anlanden.. da gibt´s nur eine Möglichkeit: Eine ruhigere Wellenphase ausgucken, und dann, ohne Dich noch einmal umzudrehen..Vollgas auf den Strand heizen, im knietiefen Wasser auf der Seeseite raushopsen, Boot am Band und rauf auf den Strand..  also alles easy 

@ laxhunter: Ich habe den Laketroller von Scotty an meinem Kajak.
1. klappt suuuper, mach irre Spaß, wenn einer unten auslöst, und das ganze Kajak knallt...
2. Ich fische meistens bei ca 8 m , und verwende 500 gr, paddle allerdings auch sehr gemütlich, weils einfach mehr Fisch bringt.
3, benutze den Originaldraht, den ich durch kleine rote Seidenfäden markiere, die ich alle 2m durch die Kardeele ziehe.
4. Als Rute benutze ich eine etwas weichere Pilkrute ca.2,7 m
5. Ich fische ausschließlich Mono (25-30 er)
6. Die Clips, die beim Laketroller dabei waren
7.Schnurlänge zum Clip ca. 10m
8. Bevorzugte Köder: Blinker, Wobbler, und zunehmend auch Gummifische in allen Größen
Das Schleppen auf Mefo setzt keine hohen Geschwindigkeiten voraus, sondern eher gemächliches, aber dauerhaftes paddeln.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen Gruß
Piet


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ist ja interessant die Verwendung eines DR am Kajak ....
würd ja gern mal Bilder sehen der Montage |bla:
denke alternativ sollte kleiner diver-,Tauschscheiben aber auch gehen wenn du bei 6-8m fischen willst ....


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Montage ist ganz simpel, der Laketroller von Scotty passt in die Standard Scotty Rutenhalter und gut is.

Scheiben haben für mich den Nachteil, dass die nur mit Fahrt vernünftig funktionieren und ich bummel gerne vor mich hin und da funktionieren das nicht mehr so toll.

Aber den Downrigger hab ich auch  nicht dran, hab nur damals Piet den Tip mit dem Laketroller gegeben weil ich damit liebäugel den dran zu tackern und guck jetzt nur neidisch wenn er damit unterwegs ist:q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bevor ich jetzt 50 Seiten lese...

Wie lang sind die Boote die ihr so fahrt?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ HD: ich mach mal Bilder bei der nächsten Gelegenheit
@ Sundvogel: unsere Kajaks haben eine Länge zwischen 3,00 und 4,50 Meter. Meins ist 3,70 lang
Piet


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moinsen

ging den schon einmal eine mefo auf downtrigger geschleppten köder?

wie muss ich mir das vorstellen, nach dem biss clipt was raus und die schnur zieht von der rolle?


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Meins( Ocean Prowler Big Game) ist 390cm lang;-)

Ich war gestern auf der Schlei, wollte ein paar Heringe Stippen. Leider war der Wind/Strömung zu Heftig das mein Anker nicht hielt trotz 3 Meter Kette. Vom Wellengang her ging das, hatte nicht einmal ein mulmiges Gefühl. Ich habe nach 3 Driften abgebrochen weil mein GPS 3-4Knoten Drift anzeigte, das war mir ein bisschen viel

Downrigger am Kayak finde ich gut:m
Wäre mal nicht schlecht wenn du Bilder einstellen könntest Piet, ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich die anbringen sollte

Ach so, habt ihr mal die neuen Motoren von Torqeedo gesehen? Ich habe mir den Motor gerade auf Messe angesehen. Schaut gut aus, wenn nur nicht der Preis so hoch wäre|rolleyes


----------



## laxhunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Schutenpiet: Danke für die Info,#6 werde dann mal die Installation in Angriff nehmen und ein paar Fotos zeigen, wenn es vollbracht ist.

tight lines

laxhunter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



loki73 schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> ging den schon einmal eine mefo auf downtrigger geschleppten köder?
> 
> wie muss ich mir das vorstellen, nach dem biss clipt was raus und die schnur zieht von der rolle?



Klar gehen die auch auf geschleppte Köder..sind schließlich schnell genug, und Jäger 
Guckst Du hier:http://www.meinangelverein.de/vereinsdocs/methodendocs/f1c91ba9-039b-4e95-9173-211d4b245127.pdf


Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jetzt mal ein kleiner Tourbericht vom Sonntag.
Wie schon öfter überkam mich am Sonntag die Lust zum Paddeln.
Also kurz mal überlegt, was man so alles anstellen kann, und mich für den Amazonas des Nordens entschieden, auch Wakenitz genannt. Ich hatte mich mit meiner Frau und meinem Sohn zum Kaffeetrinken in Rotenhusen verabredet.
Also den Trolly unter´s Boot, Ausrüstung rein, Fahrraddeichsel eingehängt und ab an´s Wasser.
Zu dieser Jahreszeit ist auf der Wakenitz fast nichts los, und entsprewchend viel gab´s zu sehen.
Einige Eisvögel, Enten in der Reihzeit, und im Wasser Massen an Jungbarschen, die an der Kante entlang zogen.
Nach einer Zeit des Paddels suchte ich mir einen geeigneten Platz für eine kleine Pause, setzte das Kajak auf Grund, lehnte mich zurück und genoss die Ruhe um mich herum.
Plötzlich lautes Rascheln und Poltern hinter mir im Schilf, und direkt auf mich zu....kam eine Bache mit drei gestreiften Frischlingen, die offensichtlich dabei waren, Laufspiele zu veranstalten. Zuerst nahm mich die Bache nicht wahr, und raste vor ihren Frischlingen auf mich zu...|bigeyes
So ganz sicher war ich mir nicht, ob sie mich nicht wahrgenommen hatte, und vorsichtshalber hob ich mal den Arm.
Das sah die Bache und fing an mich kurzzeitig anzuknurren..aber sie konnte wohl Gedanken lesen, und wollte dann doch lieber wieder ins Schilf zurück.. also ein kurzes wütendes Schnauben, und auf dem Absatz kehrtgemacht. Die kleinen Streifenhörnchen konnten ihrer Mama kaum folgen |supergri
Ich weiß nicht, wer sich mehr erschrocken hat...ich glaube beide, schließlich war die Bache nur ca. 5 Meter vor mir zum Stehen gekommen. Nach diesem Vorfall entschloss ich mich, weiterzupaddeln. Knapp 2 Kilometer weiter hatte ich die nächste spannende Begegnung, die aber bei weitem nicht so beängstigend war, wie die erste, aber dafür absolut selten.
Ungefähr 10-15 m vor mir saß am hellichten Tag ein Fischotter auf einem Baumstumpf mit einer Muschel in den Pfoten.
Der sah mich an, fand es aber trotzdem wichtiger, erst mal den Leckerbissen zu knacken 
Als ich mich etwas bewegte, um besser sehen zu können, sprang er, immer noch mit Muschel vom Baumstumpf, und setzte sich daneben, wollte aber immer noch nicht die Muschel aufgeben...bis es ihm dann doch zu unheimlich wurde, und er ohne Muschel im Wasser verschwand. Auf meiner Rückfahrt konnte ich eine richtige Otterrutsche an der Stelle entdecken und zahlreiche Muschelreste. Schon toll, dass es diese Refugien so nah vor der Haustür noch gibt, und der Otter sie langsam wieder besiedelt. Übrigens das Treffen zum Kaffeetrinken klappte natürlich auch noch, so, dass ich gestärkt die ganze Strecke wieder zurückpaddeln konnte.
Auch, wenn diesmal keine Angel, oder Büchse dabei war... es war ein besonderer Sonntagnachmittag auf dem Kajak   

Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6



> Auch, wenn diesmal keine Angel, oder Büchse dabei war...


 
Wenn die Büchse dabei wäre...Du hättest doch nicht etwa...|bigeyes


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hört sich nach einem super entspannten tag an.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mööönsch Piet, warum weiß ich nichts davon????


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mööönsch Piet, warum weiß ich nichts davon????




Dito....

aber der alte Mann will mit uns wohl nix mehr zu tun haben.|supergri

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Dito....
> 
> aber der alte Mann will mit uns wohl nix mehr zu tun haben.|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk


Das glaube ich allerdings auch :q

Na Dirk, dann werden wir beiden mal los fahren :q


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

der Tröt hier ist die reinste Folter.
Ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige im AB der auf Ende Oktober wartet.
Habt Ihr schon für Anfang November etwas geplant?
Wenn nicht werde ich wohl alleine mit Fabian mal die Ostsee um Rerik unsicher machen.


Gruss Knurri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Archi: in die Jahreszeit hätte nach dem früheren Dafürhalten der Kirche der Otter prima gepasst, da er als Fastenspeise anerkannt war...vermutlich wegen der Tatsache, dass er sich von Fisch ernährt.
Noch in einem Kochbuch von 1902, welches ich habe, ist er unter Fastenspeisen aufgeführt. |supergri
@ Marco..: Habe ein paarmal versucht, Dich anzurufen, ob Du mit möchtest..aber warst wohl gerade beim Konditionstraining mit Deiner Damenmannschaft. |rolleyes
@ Blindfischer: wenn Du Lust auf derartige Touren hast, dann gerne..wir schnacken noch mal

Piet


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein kleiner Tourbericht vom Sonntag.
> Wie schon öfter überkam mich am Sonntag die Lust zum Paddeln.
> Also kurz mal überlegt, was man so alles anstellen kann, und mich für den Amazonas des Nordens entschieden, auch Wakenitz genannt. Ich hatte mich mit meiner Frau und meinem Sohn zum Kaffeetrinken in Rotenhusen verabredet.
> Also den Trolly unter´s Boot, Ausrüstung rein, Fahrraddeichsel eingehängt und ab an´s Wasser.
> Zu dieser Jahreszeit ist auf der Wakenitz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beneide Dich einfach für den erlebten Tag #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> der Tröt hier ist die reinste Folter.
> Ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige im AB der auf Ende Oktober wartet.
> Habt Ihr schon für Anfang November etwas geplant?
> 
> 
> Gruss Knurri



Halte mich für dich die Tage Ende November frei :q:q:q
Schon im Kalender eingetragen:q

@Peter: Hast du??? hmmm.... zur Zeit verpassen wir uns sowieso andauernd mit dem anrufen... Melde mich morgen bei dir mal im Büro |wavey:


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> Ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige im AB der auf Ende Oktober wartet.
> Habt Ihr schon für Anfang November etwas geplant?
> Wenn nicht werde ich wohl alleine mit Fabian mal die Ostsee um Rerik unsicher machen.


 
Also ich warte erstmal darauf, dass der gestern gefallene Sch...Schnee wegtaut...Und auf ein paar Sonnenstrahlen, die das Gemüt erwärmen...

Was haste denn genau vor im Herbst????

@Piet: Der Otter ne Fastenspeise? Wieder etwas gelernt, hat sich der Tag doch schon gelohnt....#6


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Jungs,

der Umbau meines SOT geht vorran!!!

Ich möchte mir noch eine Schraubluke einbauen, Durchmesser ca. 15cm. Soll dicht sein und gut Schraubbar.

Wo bekomme ich so einen Deckel her? Im Netz habe ich nichts gefunden!!!

Gruß Walter


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> der Umbau meines SOT geht vorran!!!
> 
> Ich möchte mir noch eine Schraubluke einbauen, Durchmesser ca. 15cm. Soll dicht sein und gut Schraubbar.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich so einen Deckel her? Im Netz habe ich nichts gefunden!!!
> 
> Gruß Walter



Hallo Walter,

bin selbst auch auf der Suche nach so einer Luke, habe leider bislang auch ohne Erfolg gegoogelt...
Falls Du etwas findest machs doch bitte öffentlich.

Gruß Holger


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> der Umbau meines SOT geht vorran!!!
> 
> Ich möchte mir noch eine Schraubluke einbauen, Durchmesser ca. 15cm. Soll dicht sein und gut Schraubbar.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich so einen Deckel her? Im Netz habe ich nichts gefunden!!!
> 
> Gruß Walter




... zum Thema Luke
http://cgi.ebay.de/Inspektionsversc...sidZp1742.m153.l1262?_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262
bei Ebay..


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schaut mal hier nach... da besorg ich mir auch fast alles, nur wir haben ne Filiale hier 

http://www.awn-shop.de/


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kleiner Einwurf zum Thema Kajak, Wind und Wellen...#h

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-ruWodUrXc

Schönes WE!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das zum Thema Wellenreiten sicherlich zur Nachahmung nicht zu empfehlen ,aber schön mal zusehen was geht #6


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Das zum Thema Wellenreiten sicherlich zur Nachahmung nicht zu empfehlen ,aber schön mal zusehen was geht #6



Schon gemacht, und überlebt  |supergri|supergri IN Dame bei 4 auflandig.
Das Kajak ist übrigens das gleiche, welches Marco und ich fahren.
Sieht doch wohl super aus, wie die Wellen oben rübergehen, ohne das das Boot vollläuft und umkippt. Da kannst Du ja mal mitm Bauchring rauspaddeln |rolleyes...oder ..

Piet


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So der Ausbau geht weiter,

hab jetzt eine Luke eingbaut ( Danke für die Tipps) und innen im SOT ein Plastikbox mit Deckel, für kleinteile die man immer Braucht wie Stöpsel. In die Luke kann ich auch noch den Triftsack rein legen, damit ich ihn immer dabei habe.

Jetzt gehts weiter, ich werde mir jetzt noch eine Echolot einbauen. Das Cuda 168 soll es sein. Ich will den Geber innen Einkleben. Wer hat sowas schon mit diesen Echolot gemacht und hat Erfahrungen??? Kann man den Geber auch mit Silikon einkleben, oder geht das nur mit harten klebern?

Gruß Walter

PS. Fotos werden nachgereicht.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin...

Ich habe den Geber auch unterm Popo im `Yak...Habe festen Kleber genommen... Silikon vertraue ich in der Sache leider net so...
Wichtig ist es nur, dass du schaust, dass keine Luft mit aus der Tube kommt. Heißt, dass du  vorher ein wenig rausdrückst und dann klebst... Wenn Luftblassen unterm Geber sind hast du leider verloren


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin,

habe heute die ersten Löcher gebort....

Die ersten beiden Rutenhalter sind drinn.


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

... und das ganze mal 2!

War erstaunt wie weich und leicht zu zerspanen das Material ist.
Gruß Holger


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> So der Ausbau geht weiter,
> 
> hab jetzt eine Luke eingbaut ( Danke für die Tipps) und innen im SOT ein Plastikbox mit Deckel, für kleinteile die man immer Braucht wie Stöpsel. In die Luke kann ich auch noch den Triftsack rein legen, damit ich ihn immer dabei habe.
> 
> Jetzt gehts weiter, ich werde mir jetzt noch eine Echolot einbauen. Das Cuda 168 soll es sein. Ich will den Geber innen Einkleben. Wer hat sowas schon mit diesen Echolot gemacht und hat Erfahrungen??? Kann man den Geber auch mit Silikon einkleben, oder geht das nur mit harten klebern?
> 
> Gruß Walter
> 
> PS. Fotos werden nachgereicht.



Hallo Walter,

für welche Luke hast Du dich entschieden?

Gruß Holger


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Ihr beiden Bastler...#6 Gute Arbeit.Wie man sieht macht das Spaß.
@ Holger: sind die beiden Rutenhalter hinter dem Rücken nich zu dicht zusammen ?
Es ist selbst bei meiner Schute relativ umständlich, die Rute in die hinteren Halter zu praktizieren, wenn ich in voller Montur, und dann noch bei Welle draußen bin.
Deswegen hab ich mir vorne Rutenhalter von Scotty eingebaut..Da kann man die Angel sehen, und einfacher mal schnell greifen. Beim Anlanden lager ich die Ruten auch hinten , oder noch lieber flach am Boot in den Paddelclips. Dann kann beim Überschlag in der Brandung nichts abbrechen.
Piet


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi,

ich habe die Luke von Ebay gekauft. Gut und Günstig.

Gruß Walter


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Moin Ihr beiden Bastler...#6 Gute Arbeit.Wie man sieht macht das Spaß.
> @ Holger: sind die beiden Rutenhalter hinter dem Rücken nich zu dicht zusammen ?
> Es ist selbst bei meiner Schute relativ umständlich, die Rute in die hinteren Halter zu praktizieren, wenn ich in voller Montur, und dann noch bei Welle draußen bin.
> Deswegen hab ich mir vorne Rutenhalter von Scotty eingebaut..Da kann man die Angel sehen, und einfacher mal schnell greifen. Beim Anlanden lager ich die Ruten auch hinten , oder noch lieber flach am Boot in den Paddelclips. Dann kann beim Überschlag in der Brandung nichts abbrechen.
> Piet




Hallo Piet,
ich konnte die Halter leider nicht weiter nach Außen setzen, da die Decksform es nicht hergab, einen weiteren Halter im vorderen Bereich werde ich sicher bei Zeiten noch nachrüsten, die hinteren werden dann wohl hauptsächlich dem Rutentransport dienen. Die Brandung in den nordfriesischen Sielzügen ist ja meißt nicht so furchterregend. 

Gruß Holger


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



holypaulus schrieb:


> Hallo Piet,
> ich konnte die Halter leider nicht weiter nach Außen setzen, da die Decksform es nicht hergab, einen weiteren Halter im vorderen Bereich werde ich sicher bei Zeiten noch nachrüsten, die hinteren werden dann wohl hauptsächlich dem Rutentransport dienen. Die Brandung in den nordfriesischen Sielzügen ist ja meißt nicht so furchterregend.
> 
> Gruß Holger


Für den vorderen Halter würde ich die von Scotty empfehlen, weil man in den Basisadapter auch andere Bauteile vonder Firma einsetzen kann...z.B. Downrigger, oder Trollingbar mit drei Rutenhaltern.
Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



holypaulus schrieb:


> Die Brandung in den nordfriesischen Sielzügen ist ja meißt nicht so furchterregend.
> 
> Gruß Holger




PRUUUSST :q :q :q

Vielen Dank, jetzt kann ich zusehen, wie ich den Tee aus der Tastatur kriege 

Feine Arbeit, Holger - die Bastelei am SOT macht richtig Spaß nicht ?

@ ehrwürdiger Schutenmann

Hast Du demnächst vor, wieder 'ne Großlieferung Goop in Auftrag zu geben ? Würde mich beteiligen. Bei mir stehen auch noch ein paar Umbauten an


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen soweit ich gehört habe wollte Piet sich 2 Eimer a´20l Goop bestellen ich glaube er wollte damit seinem Fetisch frönen und die Dingers sich übern Appel kibben weil es keine Latexanzüge in seiner Größe gibt. Wie gesagt hab ich gehört:q:q#6


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen soweit ich gehört habe wollte Piet sich 2 Eimer a´20l Goop bestellen ich glaube er wollte damit seinem Fetisch frönen und die Dingers sich übern Appel kibben weil es keine Latexanzüge in seiner Größe gibt. Wie gesagt hab ich gehört:q:q#6





#6 Das ist ja eigentlich das Schöne an Latex, dat dehnt sich....:q:q

aber wenn das nicht reicht ... 


Duck und wech

der schlanke


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Zum Thema Gebereinbau mal hier gucken:

http://anglersafloat.com/Prowler_Fishfinder.htm

Da heißt das Zauberwort: Vaseline.



Gruß


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Vaseline ?

Jahahaaaa - der Martin weiß doch immer, wie er etwas "Würze" ins Thema bringt  :q


Nein im Ernst, schöne Seite. Besonders gut finde ich die Checkliste > http://anglersafloat.com/_assets/Safety Checklist.pdf

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand - der viel Zeit und Muße hat - ins Deutsche übersetzen. 

Piiiiet, Bliiihiiindfischeeer - wo seiiid iiihr ?  :q


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich habs gewußt, hab ich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|kopfkrat  Vaseline????   mit Duft..oder ohne..neee kommt mir nicht an´s yak geht mit dem direkten Einkleben besser finde ich.

@ BB-Cruiser: und das von Dir ...Ich erzähl allen, was für´n netter Kerl Du bist, und dann sowas...aber so ist das wohl, wenn man den gaaaanzen Tag vor der grün lackierten Tür rumlungert :q:q ( war´n fastinsider)..

Min Georgi..dor steit in dat du weeten schullst woar de steen liegt, wenn´t över´t water löpen wullt.
UNd das man auf dänischen Inseln immer mit schottischen und Irischen Attacken rechnen muß. Da hab ich denn mal verfügt, dass jetzt demnächst ein scharfes Entschärfungskommando kommt, um etwaige Sprengstoffe zu entschärfen..*
Piet



*


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schöne Liste, 

aber man sollte nicht ganz vergessen, dass die Amis auch deutlich weiter draussen angeln.

Signalraketen hab ich z.B. nie mit ( mal abgesehen davon dass man in D wohl auch einen Schein  braucht um die Dinger überhaupt zu bekommen, hab ich zumindest so gehört)
Selbes gilt fürs VHF, da braucht man auch n Schein, also muss das Handy reichen.

Im Prinzip dreht es sich um den alten Paddler Grundsatz:

Dress for water not for air... 

will heissen: zieh dich an als wolltest Du die ganze Zeit schwimmen und nicht paddeln, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite wenn Du reinfällst.

Ohne Sicherheitsausrüstung fahr ich auch nicht raus obwohl ich das etwas an die Situation anpasse( wenn ich morgens für ein paar Stunden raus will, nehm ich keine Taschenlampe mit, bei Tagestouren hab ich immer ne Kopflampe dabei)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## kayak-kapitän

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ein Neuer in der Kajak-Runde....
Habe mir heute das Dag Fish`in gekauft ( 345 cm lang, 80 cm breit ).
Ausgestattet mit Sitz und Rutenhalter. 
Werde mich dann am Wochenende das erste Mal aufs Wasser ( See ) wagen, um mein neues Gefährt zutesten.
Macht einen soliden Eindruck, hoffentlich auch auf dem Wasser.
Umbauten werden später folgen, da ich mich ersteinmal ans Kajak-Fahren gewöhnen muß.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



mefo-suchend schrieb:


> Ein Neuer in der Kajak-Runde....
> Habe mir heute das Dag Fish`in gekauft ( 345 cm lang, 80 cm breit ).
> Ausgestattet mit Sitz und Rutenhalter.
> Werde mich dann am Wochenende das erste Mal aufs Wasser ( See ) wagen, um mein neues Gefährt zutesten.
> Macht einen soliden Eindruck, hoffentlich auch auf dem Wasser.
> Umbauten werden später folgen, da ich mich ersteinmal ans Kajak-Fahren gewöhnen muß.



:vik: Noch einer...das nimmt ja richtig Ausmaße an..
Aber wo wullt du dormit paddeln? in´t Eggstedter Moor oder op´n Kanol?  :q  Achneeeee giv ja ok noch de Forellendieken bi schopstedt :q (INsider)
Hast ein gutes Teil gekauft, und man sieht sich hoffentlich mal auf dem Wasser.
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dann mal Glückwunsch zum neuen ´Yak   Noch nen neuer ...*juhuuuuu*


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jepp - noch einer :vik:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer " 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel" :m

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Kayaktreffen ? Bischen ruhig, dafür, dass das "nur" noch 'nen Monat hin ist |kopfkrat

Was sagt der Maitre de Schute denn so ? :m


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



mefo-suchend schrieb:


> Ein Neuer in der Kajak-Runde....
> Habe mir heute das Dag Fish`in gekauft ( 345 cm lang, 80 cm breit ).
> Ausgestattet mit Sitz und Rutenhalter.
> Werde mich dann am Wochenende das erste Mal aufs Wasser ( See ) wagen, um mein neues Gefährt zutesten.
> Macht einen soliden Eindruck, hoffentlich auch auf dem Wasser.
> Umbauten werden später folgen, da ich mich ersteinmal ans Kajak-Fahren gewöhnen muß.





Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!
Grüße aus Nordfriesland!


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Glückwunsch zum Bötchen, dann weih das man gleich ordentlich ein.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## kayak-kapitän

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik: Noch einer...das nimmt ja richtig Ausmaße an..
> Aber wo wullt du dormit paddeln? in´t Eggstedter Moor oder op´n Kanol?  :q  Achneeeee giv ja ok noch de Forellendieken bi schopstedt :q (INsider)
> Hast ein gutes Teil gekauft, und man sieht sich hoffentlich mal auf dem Wasser.
> Piet



Testgebiet wird das Surfbecken im Meldorfer Hafen sein ( max. 1,5m Tiefe :q ).
Dann gehts weiter auf die Eider und Treene und die Ostsee.


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Schöne Liste,
> 
> aber man sollte nicht ganz vergessen, dass die Amis auch deutlich weiter draussen angeln.
> 
> Signalraketen hab ich z.B. nie mit ( mal abgesehen davon dass man in D wohl auch einen Schein braucht um die Dinger überhaupt zu bekommen, hab ich zumindest so gehört)
> Selbes gilt fürs VHF, da braucht man auch n Schein, also muss das Handy reichen.
> 
> Im Prinzip dreht es sich um den alten Paddler Grundsatz:
> 
> Dress for water not for air...
> 
> will heissen: zieh dich an als wolltest Du die ganze Zeit schwimmen und nicht paddeln, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite wenn Du reinfällst.
> 
> Ohne Sicherheitsausrüstung fahr ich auch nicht raus obwohl ich das etwas an die Situation anpasse( wenn ich morgens für ein paar Stunden raus will, nehm ich keine Taschenlampe mit, bei Tagestouren hab ich immer ne Kopflampe dabei)
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk


 
Für Signalraketen braucht man aber keinen Schein, nur nen altersnachweis. Muni gibts da übrigens auch. Guck...

http://www.kotte-zeller.de/websale7...p1}{md5/3ab81d2a3b86b05aedbb4cbb03ea3e05/md5}


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:m Bitte beachten:vik:
Der Kajaktreffentrööt ist offen !!!!
|jump:

Piet


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich bin ja richtig neidisch, weil ich mit meinem Vorhaben Kajak nicht weiterkomme. Ich finde keinen Platz an meinem Womo, wo ich mehr als 2,8m unterbringen kann

Anhängerkupplung hab ich leider auch nicht und wird mit ca. 2000€ zu teuer. Hänger hätte ich...


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@mefo-suchend (jetzt hoffentlich bald mefo-findend...#6)Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ein schönes Teil, wirklich!!!! Du wirst garantiert Deine Freude daran haben!

Und ich finde es wirklich so schön, dass ich gestern, auf Dienstreise gen Potsdam tätig, einen kleinen Abstecher nach Erkner tat, um meine Bestellung aufs Dach zu packen, endlich war es da!

Dito! Flotte aufgerüstet! Ein DAG fish'in, doch seht selbst..... Daneben der *red pikehunter I*, diejenigen , die im Oktober 08 auf Lolland bei Georg waren, kennen es...tja, keiner traute sich damals in diese schmale Feile zu setzen :q

Morgen ist Jungfernfahrt angesagt!!!! Freu!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ archi:Weise Entscheidung.. jetzt bist Du doch noch rechtzeitig
Einer von uns geworden  
Viel Spaß und bis bald auf dem Wasser
Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Archi |bigeyes|bigeyes 


Na, denn mal herzlichen Glückwunsch :m und allzeit gute Fahrt #h


----------



## ss250375

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus - Paddelclip*

Der Paddelclip ist wirklich cool. Wo kann man denn sowas bestellen?

Susanne


----------



## kayak-kapitän

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> @mefo-suchend (jetzt hoffentlich bald mefo-findend...#6)Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ein schönes Teil, wirklich!!!! Du wirst garantiert Deine Freude daran haben!
> 
> Ja , ich muß meinen Namen mal ändern...
> 
> 
> Hatte gestern meine Erstwässerung. Das erste Mal in einem Kajak, war ein wenig kippelig, gab sich aber nach einer Weile.
> Wir hatten Windstärke 5-6 gestern nachmittag und ich mußte mich gegen den Wind ganz schön anstrengen.
> 
> Ich habe mir ein Paddel in Standardlänge gekauft ( 205cm ). Es scheint mir zu kurz, da ich öfter mit dem Schaft gegen die Bootswand komme. Wie lang sind eure Paddel??


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus - Paddelclip*



ss250375 schrieb:


> Der Paddelclip ist wirklich cool. Wo kann man denn sowas bestellen?
> 
> Susanne



Die gibt´s bei AWN Niemeier auch online, Durchmesser vom Paddelschaft messen, und gut. Wichtig: sie sollten aus vinyl sein , wegen Bruchgefahr bei Kälte.

Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Piet alte Rinde das war ich nicht vergleich doch mal die Handschrift  ich schwör auf Altona ehrlich #d P.s. ich lauer nicht vor der grünen Tür ich verschnaufe zwischen den Einsätzen @all schönen Wochenstart sind ja nur 4 Tage#h


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



mefo-suchend schrieb:


> archi69 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> @mefo-suchend (jetzt hoffentlich bald mefo-findend...#6)Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ein schönes Teil, wirklich!!!! Du wirst garantiert Deine Freude daran haben!
> 
> Ja , ich muß meinen Namen mal ändern...
> 
> 
> Hatte gestern meine Erstwässerung. Das erste Mal in einem Kajak, war ein wenig kippelig, gab sich aber nach einer Weile.
> Wir hatten Windstärke 5-6 gestern nachmittag und ich mußte mich gegen den Wind ganz schön anstrengen.
> 
> Ich habe mir ein Paddel in Standardlänge gekauft ( 205cm ). Es scheint mir zu kurz, da ich öfter mit dem Schaft gegen die Bootswand komme. Wie lang sind eure Paddel??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... habe auf Empfehlung des Händlers eine Paddellänge von 2.30cm genommen.
> 
> Wolte dieses Wochenende ebenfalls auf Jungfernfahrt gehen..
> Was soll ich sagen: Freies Wochenende, Sonnenschein, und eine erstklassige Rachenentzündung... War wohl nix. :c
> 
> Laßt uns mal alle auf sonnige Ostern hoffen!
> 
> Gruß Holger
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mein Paddel ist 2,15m, das passt schon.
Hey, Wind 5-6 und das erste Mal mit dem Kajak und dann noch überlebt! Hut ab! 

Ich war am WE auch unterwegs, glatte 7 Stunden im Fish'in gesessen, wollte gar nicht mehr raus...Wie findest Du den Scotty-Rutenhalter zwischen den Knien? Etwas hinterlich weil zu tief, oder?
Ich überlege schon, diesen auf den Bordrand zu verlegen...


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Die Paddellänge lässt sich eigentlich ganz einfach bestimmen:

Wenn man das Paddel aufrecht neben sich stellt, sollten die Fingerspitzen bei ausgestreckten Arm gerade das Paddelende berühren ( Körpergrösse plus Armlänge)

Leider geht ja nix ohne lästige Ausnahmen, man sagt nämlich auch: 

A: Ein längeres Paddel eignet sich besser zum ruhigeren Fahren z.B. Kajakwandern ein kürzeres für schnelle Beschleunigungen.

B : Ein kürzeres Paddel ist besser bei Brandungs und Surf Bedingungen

und : der Trend geht zu kürzeren Paddeln.

Also sucht euch was aus 

Meins ist für meinen Geschmack auch etwas zu kurz, ich bleibe auch gerne mal auf dem Rand hängen, aber hab bis jetzt noch kein längeres ausprobiert, ich werde mir noch mal eins nach der Formel zulegen und sehen ob das besser geht.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Für Signalraketen braucht man aber keinen Schein, nur nen altersnachweis. Muni gibts da übrigens auch. Guck...



Guck an, schon wieder was dazugelernt, es gibt in Deutschland doch noch Sachen die man ohne Schein nutzen kann.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## kayak-kapitän

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> Mein Paddel ist 2,15m, das passt schon.
> Hey, Wind 5-6 und das erste Mal mit dem Kajak und dann noch überlebt! Hut ab!
> 
> Ich war am WE auch unterwegs, glatte 7 Stunden im Fish'in gesessen, wollte gar nicht mehr raus...Wie findest Du den Scotty-Rutenhalter zwischen den Knien? Etwas hinterlich weil zu tief, oder?
> Ich überlege schon, diesen auf den Bordrand zu verlegen...




Den Rutenhalter zwischen den Beinen habe ich abgebaut. Ist etwas hinderlich, wenn ich quer sitzen möchte. Dies habe ich am Sonntag ausprobiert, hätte nie gedacht, daß das funktioniert. Das Kayak scheint doch sehr stabil im Wasser zu liegen.
Du hast doch zwei Rutenhalter hinter dir, reichen die nicht, oder willst du schleppen? Ich brauche diesen Rutenhalter nicht, da es in der Eider und Treene nicht erlaubt zu schleppen, daher stört mich der Rutenhalter, wenn ich dropshotte.


Danke für den Tip mit der Paddellänge, ist meins wohl zu kurz.


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Richtig, den 3. Rutenhalter bräuchte ich zum Schleppen auf den großen Seen, die ich hier befische.
Hast Du den Fuß richtig abgeschraubt? 

Quersitzen habe ich auch probiert, okay, wenn man will, kann man das Kajak auch kippen, muss aber schon sehr mutwillig sein.


----------



## kayak-kapitän

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Der Fuß ist noch vorhanden, wer weiss, vielleicht brauche ich ihn doch noch irgendwann.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h Frohe Ostern an alle Kajakfischer hier im Board
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Von mir auch Frohe Ostern und eine gute Suche


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Auch frohe Ostereier an Alle!

Bevor ich gleich zum Dienst fahre berichte ich kurz von meiner Jungfernfahrt am Karfreitag.

Da es wie gesagt meine Tour mit dem SOT war,erst mal ohne Angel los in mein nordfriesisches Binnenrevier und gucken wie das Kajak zu händeln ist..
Bin echt begeistert was Stabilität und Wendigkeit angeht, hab mich sehr schnell sicher als Herr über das Kajak gefühlt#6
Was ich lehrnen durfte:

Paddeln ist Sport, Muskelkater und Blasen an den Händen sind schön
Die Frösche treiben es wie verrückt!
Karpfenangler sind ein eigenes Völkchen
Um einen Karpfen zu fangen braucht man mindestens ein motorisiertes Schlauchboot mit dem man jeder Pioniereinheit Konkurenz machen kann, ein Zelt als ob mann eine Woche Biwak veranstaltet (warum keinen Wohnwagen in Tarnfarbe?) und man muss natürlich die Fische auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Gewässers fangen und es mit seinen Schnüren komplet absperren.


NAchdem ich die Schnüre erfolgreich umschifft habe und so knapp der Landung und dem Abhaken auf der Karpfenmatte entronnen bin, hatten wir dennoch einen netten Plausch.

Freue mich auf Eure Osterberichterstattungen!

Gruß Holger


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moins,

mal wieder ein bissel zum Angucken...

http://www.kayakfishingtales.com/


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> Moins,
> 
> mal wieder ein bissel zum Angucken...
> 
> http://www.kayakfishingtales.com/



...super Link!

Ich will nach Florida!
Was für Reviere, was für entspannte Leute in den Clips..

Gruß Holger


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sooo ihr lieben, MEIN SOT ist da...

Heritage Red-Fish 10` :vik:

mal sehen wann ich dazu komme eszu wassern...
jetzt ist ja erstmal "RÜÜÜÜGENTIME"!!!

liebe grüße

Mirco

ps: Marco, schick mir mal deine telefonnummer als PN, damit ich dich nerven kann


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Sooo ihr lieben, MEIN SOT ist da...
> 
> Heritage Red-Fish 10` :vik:
> 
> mal sehen wann ich dazu komme eszu wassern...
> jetzt ist ja erstmal "RÜÜÜÜGENTIME"!!!
> 
> liebe grüße
> 
> Mirco
> 
> ps: Marco, schick mir mal deine telefonnummer als PN, damit ich dich nerven kann



Mensch Mirco, ich dacht das wird nie was mit dir 
Wurd mal langsam Zeit....:q

Nun hast du Post...#h


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Kajakgemeinde|supergri
mich würde ja mal interessieren was son Teil so kostet.
Könnte mir vorstellen drauf zuzusparen,bin ja schon des öfteren mit Kajaks unterwegs gewesen aber noch nicht zum angeln,und Belly ist manchmal ganz schön anstrengend.|supergri|supergri und schmerzhaft.

Also gehbt mir futter|supergri

Und danke im vorraus!!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@kleiner Dorsch: Sie haben Post


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

fährt jemand ein Rotomod Tango Angler bzw. Tempo Angler? 
Wenn ja würde ich gerne einmal etwas über eure Erfahrungen mit dem Boot/den Booten wissen. Entweder hier im Tröt oder auch als PN. 

Danke!


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Boot angler: Bildaaaaaa!!!

für staffag: Geeeeeeeeorg!!!

Anbei noch ein kleiner "Ausschnitt" vom österlichen Törn....


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Archie

Gut aufgepasst 


@ staffag

Jepp - ich habe das Tango und bin sehr zufrieden damit - liegt stabil, ist vernünftig aufgebaut und - tja, zum "eigenen" Angelboot muss man sein SOT eigentlich selbst machen 

Hier noch was ändern, da was dranbauen - obwohl ich da eigentlich sehr sparsam mit den "An- und Aufbauten bin".

Das Tango ist kein Renn- oder Tourenkayak aber für die Angelei allemal fix genug.

Ein "gutmütiges" Kayak auch für Anfänger.

So - wenn Du mehr wissen möchtest, sag Bescheid  :q


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke an Marco und Schuttenpiet für die PN ,wenns dann mal soweit ist also Sparmässig dann werd ich mich auf alle fälle an euch wenden.

Danke#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Die Dinger sind bestimmt sau teuer.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Ute: sind sie nicht.... Im Verhälnis recht günstig 

@Kleiner Dorsch: Kein Problem...Das kannst du gern machen


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jungs Ihr macht mich fertig... (gerade nachdem ich da was bei Google gefunden habe  )

Sobald der Teufel auf der linken Schulter dem auf der rechten klar gemacht hat, dass es nicht
dekadent wäre neben dem Motorboot noch ein Kayak zu besitzen melde ich mich bei Euch


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jungs Ihr macht mich fertig... (gerade nachdem ich da was bei Google gefunden habe  )
> 
> Sobald der Teufel auf der linken Schulter dem auf der rechten klar gemacht hat, dass es nicht
> dekadent wäre neben dem Motorboot noch ein Kayak zu besitzen melde ich mich bei Euch




Tsss, tsss, tsss - mehr als Dich einladen kann ich ja nu' wirklich nicht  :q :q

Ist nicht dekadent. Denk an deine Fitness  :q


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sobald der Teufel auf der linken Schulter dem auf der rechten klar gemacht hat, dass es nicht
dekadent wäre neben dem Motorboot noch ein Kayak zu besitzen melde ich mich bei Euch [/QUOTE]

Ein Kajak kann gar nicht dekadent sein,
ein Motorboot schon!

Gruß Holger


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Tsss, tsss, tsss - mehr als Dich einladen kann ich ja nu' wirklich nicht  :q :q
> 
> Ist nicht dekadent. Denk an deine Fitness  :q


#h
Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen |rolleyes
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:g Heute werde ich mal meine Barschberge im Ratze kontrollieren paddeln. Sohnemann will surfen, und ein Kumpel will sich zum ersten Mal in ein SOT setzen...*
Maaaaaco wisssu mit?
ruf mich an |supergri
Piet
*


----------



## Fidde

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin, kann mir einer von Euch was zu den BIC kajaks sagen? Sind ja wohl die günstigsten auf dem Markt und eine "Fishing" Version mit Rutenhaltern und Stauluken gibt es auch für 100,-€ Aufschlag. An Frankreichs Küsten sieht man sie häufig.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Fidde schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir einer von Euch was zu den BIC kajaks sagen? Sind ja wohl die günstigsten auf dem Markt und eine "Fishing" Version mit Rutenhaltern und Stauluken gibt es auch für 100,-€ Aufschlag. An Frankreichs Küsten sieht man sie häufig.
> Gruß, Fidde


Moin Fidde,

das kann ich wohl, habe mir vor kurzen ein BIC gekauft. Schau mal auf den Seiten 46 /52/54 in diesem Thema oder schick mir ne Nachricht. Vieleicht kann ich dir Auskunft geben.

Gruß Holger


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,

in Lolland habe ich zwar noch kurz gestutzt |rolleyes ... aber jetzt habe ich auch einen Anker montiert, einschließlich Trolley-System.

Die letzten Male "auf See" habe ich schon gemerkt, dass die Drift bei Bft. 3 schon recht groß ist und man verheißungsvolle Stellen schnell hinter sich läßt, Sonnabend wird's probiert.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Gleichgesinnte,

hab mir heute eine Luke mit Sack eingebaut...

Gruss Holger


----------



## Helmut308

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,
bin vor kurzem hier auf dieses Thema gestoßen und bin echt stark interessiert. Ich bin fast jeden Urlaub auf Fehmarn ansässig und deswegen wäre es evtl. eine Anschaffung wert.

Ich hab schon Infos zu diversen Modellen eingeholt. Das Boot sollte nicht sooo groß, und nicht zu teuer sein. Favourit ist bis jetzt das Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100. Alternativ hab ich ein Robson Fiji angeboten bekommen. Meint Ihr mit sowas kann man anfangen? (wenns zu klein ist bekommt es meine Tochter |supergri) http://www.robsonpaddle.de/robsonpaddle/site08/boat.php?id=82&char=sitontop
Soll keine 3..€ inkl. Sitz und Versand kosten #6

Schreibt doch nochmal eben was Ihr so fahrt bzw. welche anderen Modelle Ihr in der Tarpon 100 Klasse empfehlen könnt.

Was mit die ganze Zeit nicht aus dem Kopf geht ist das Gumotex Sunny. Ein aufblasbares Kajak das qualitätsmäßig wirklich top ist, und den Vorteil des absolut einfachen Transportes hat. Wäre vielleicht auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

... ohne in einem von deinen Favoriten gesessen zu sein, glaube ich dass du mit dem Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 besser fährst. Macht der Beschreibung nach einen "kompletteren" Eindruck. Das andere Modell scheint eher für Strand und Badespa0 gemacht.

Was hier für Boote im Umlauf sind, kannst Du mit ein wenig blättern im Thema leicht herrausfinden.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Helmut308

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jemand hier in Thema fährt das Robson Kona, weches dem Fiji ja sehr ähnelt. 

Ich war gestern in einem großen Kanu und Kajakladen, leider waren aber nur 4 verschiedene Sit on Tops vor Ort. Mir wurde auch gesagt, das Sit on Tops sich hier wohl nie durchsetzten werden da es bei uns einfach zu kalt ist. (Geraten wurde mir zum Wilderness Systems Pamlico 100. Ein Sit in Kajak mit einer Luke von über 120cm |bigeyes)

Wie nass wird man bei durchschnittlichem Wetter denn so? Die Füße sind wohl immer nass, das ist klar, aber was ist mit kleinen Wellen von Motorbooten etc.?


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Warum nicht das Pamlico? Breit genug ist es, die Luke riesengroß, sollte funktionieren.

Naß werde ich im SOT eigentlich nicht.........|rotwerden

Okay, back: Warum sollen die Füße immer naß sein? Die Lenzlöcher sind mit Stopfen versehen, da kommt auch nichts rein. Und über Motorbootwellen hopst man eigentlich drüber|supergri Und sollte doch mal was reinkommen, Stöpsel raus, ran an die Paddel und das Wasser ist draußen, das wird dann bei dem Pamlico schon schwieriger...


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Helmut308 schrieb:


> Jemand hier in Thema fährt das Robson Kona, weches dem Fiji ja sehr ähnelt.
> 
> Ich war gestern in einem großen Kanu und Kajakladen, leider waren aber nur 4 verschiedene Sit on Tops vor Ort. Mir wurde auch gesagt, das Sit on Tops sich hier wohl nie durchsetzten werden da es bei uns einfach zu kalt ist. (Geraten wurde mir zum Wilderness Systems Pamlico 100. Ein Sit in Kajak mit einer Luke von über 120cm |bigeyes)
> 
> Wie nass wird man bei durchschnittlichem Wetter denn so? Die Füße sind wohl immer nass, das ist klar, aber was ist mit kleinen Wellen von Motorbooten etc.?



Moiin .. also, wenn Du das alles genau wissen möchtest, und am 09.05.2009 in der Nähe von Neustadt/Holstein bist, dann komm doch einfach mal zum Belly-Boot Treffen, da sind unterschiedliche Kajaks am Start.:m
Probepaddeln natürlich immer möglich
Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> Warum nicht das Pamlico? Breit genug ist es, die Luke riesengroß, sollte funktionieren.
> 
> Naß werde ich im SOT eigentlich nicht.........|rotwerden
> 
> Okay, back: Warum sollen die Füße immer naß sein? Die Lenzlöcher sind mit Stopfen versehen, da kommt auch nichts rein. Und über Motorbootwellen hopst man eigentlich drüber|supergri Und sollte doch mal was reinkommen, Stöpsel raus, ran an die Paddel und das Wasser ist draußen, das wird dann bei dem Pamlico schon schwieriger...




So ist's #6




Helmut308 schrieb:


> Mir wurde auch gesagt, das Sit on Tops sich hier wohl nie durchsetzten werden da es bei uns einfach zu kalt ist.




Dann solltest Du den Laden wechseln  :q :q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

und ansonsten hab ich da noch ne Seite im www.kajak-24.de gefunden auch sehr schön ,und sehr kopetente Info  frag einfach  mal nach Piet #6


----------



## Helmut308

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mit nassen Füßen mein ich, das man wohl beim einsteigen meist im Wasser steht.

@goeddoek
Ich war im größten Kajak und Kanu Laden unserer Republik.
Die Jungs sind schon einige 1000km gepaddelt ;-)

@Piet
Am 9.5. hab ich leider schon nen Termin mit meinem Jagdhund (Jagd ist mein erstes Hobby), ansonsten hört sich das aber interessant an. Gibts sowas nicht auch auf Fehmarn?

Kajak-24.de gefällt mir, allerdings sind ca. 600euronen für nen Studenten nicht sooo wenig. Aber Lübeck liegt für mich quasi aufm weg zur Küste. Würde also Versandkosten sparen.

Was ist denn bei euch der Renner DAG Fish´in oder Tango Peche?


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Piet,

gratuliere zur Shoperöffnung und wünsche viel Erfolg!

Gruß Holger


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Piet

Jepp - herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir :m


@ Helmut

Das glaub ich Dir gerne - die Aussage an sich ist ja auch nicht unbedingt falsch - je "geschlossener" das Kayak, desto besser hält die Wärme. Ich hatte Dich so verstanden, als hättest Du nach 'nem SOT fürs Angeln gefragt #c

Wenn ich in 'nen Laden gehe und o.g. Wunsch habe und es folgt die Antwort, dass sich die bei uns nicht durchsetzen, weil zu kalt, mögen das durchaus Paddler mit Erfahrung sein, haben aber Thema "vorbeigeantwortet" |supergri


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Piet,
von mir auch alles gute zur Shoperöffnung,:q

denn hab ich nun ja auch ne Adresse, wo ich denn Dein Kajak gegen mein eigenes eintauschen kann|rolleyes, wenn die Finanzen und deren Ministerin das wieder zulassen:c

Gruss Willi


----------



## Dierk01

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Männer,

ich möchte mich auch als stolzer Taiki- Kayakbesitzer outen.
Ich habe meine Jungfernfahrt auf einem Altarm der Elbe gemacht und bin richtig zufrieden.

In 2 Wochen gehts damit nach Schweden zum Hechte ärgern. Mal sehen wie das so geht...

Ich brauche noch Lenzstopfen. Passen die von RTM auch für die Dag Kayaks ? Wenn ja, dann weiß ich schon, wo ich bestelle.
Es gibt da so einen neuen Shop von einem Kayakpionier. 

Schöne grüße 
Dierk


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Schutenmann !! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir zur Shop Eröffnung..#6#6#6


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Piet,|schild-g,
zu deinem Shop ,
Wenn ich dann soweit bin ,komm ich auf alle fälle auf dich zurück,aber bis dahin kommt ja noch so einiges.

Viel Glück.#6#6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na sowas aber auch ,das hier ne Glückwunsch Welle los geht wollt ich wirklich nicht


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> und ansonsten hab ich da noch ne Seite im www.kajak-24.de gefunden auch sehr schön ,und sehr kopetente Info  frag einfach mal nach Piet #6


 
Meinen Glückwunsch *Öl*Schutenmann zum neuen Geschäft! :m

tz,tz,tz...und alle Welt behauptet, wir hätten eine Rezession #d...  #6!

Gruß, Al


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habe es endlich geschafft mein Kajak mal zu testen, (obwohl ich es schon 8 Wochen liegen habe) und finde dafür nur ein Wort... *GEIL* Bin zwar nur auf unserem Vereinssee herumgeschippert auf der suche nach ein paar Zandern (leider erfolglos) aber ich bin echt begeistert. Ich habe meinen Echolotgeber mit der Vaselinemethode eingebaut und muß sagen, funktioniert echt super. Danke noch mal an alle für die Tips und Hilfe. Und speziellen Dank an Piet, der mir bei der Kaufentscheidung geholfen hat. Leider kommt Dein shop nen bischen spät, sonst hätte ich das Jak mit Sicherheit bei Dir gekauft, aber wie das so ist. Dafür bestelle ich die Lenzstopfen bei Dir. Ist sonst echt nen nasse Sache. Ach ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir...:q


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na, das wurde ja wirklich Zeit. Kannst ja auch mal ein Bildchen dazustellen...

Was nutzt Du denn für ein Echo auf dem Bootchen? 

|wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Habe es endlich geschafft mein Kajak mal zu testen, (obwohl ich es schon 8 Wochen liegen habe) und finde dafür nur ein Wort... *GEIL* Bin zwar nur auf unserem Vereinssee herumgeschippert auf der suche nach ein paar Zandern (leider erfolglos) aber ich bin echt begeistert. Ich habe meinen Echolotgeber mit der Vaselinemethode eingebaut und muß sagen, funktioniert echt super. Danke noch mal an alle für die Tips und Hilfe. Und speziellen Dank an Piet, der mir bei der Kaufentscheidung geholfen hat. Leider kommt Dein shop nen bischen spät, sonst hätte ich das Jak mit Sicherheit bei Dir gekauft, aber wie das so ist. Dafür bestelle ich die Lenzstopfen bei Dir. Ist sonst echt nen nasse Sache. Ach ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir...:q


Vaselinemethode hä ? Tut das nicht weh beim sitzen ?


----------



## schadstoff

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Vaselinemethode hä ? Tut das nicht weh beim sitzen ?




 wie Geil ..... FERKELALARM !!!!:vik:


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Vaselinemethode hä ? Tut das nicht weh beim sitzen ?


 
Nein nicht wirklich... ist ganz angenehm, Autsch...:c
Ne im ernst, hatte mal irgendjemand in diesem tread drüber berichtet. Mit nem Link zu einer englischen Seite. Den habe ich aber nicht mehr. Ein stück Rohr auf den Boden des Stauraums kleben, Geber rein, heiße Vaseline nachgekippt, Deckel druff und fertig. Die Vaseline wird wieder fest und alles sitz da wo es hingehört. Hab den guten alten Ikea Driftsack auch wieder reaktiviert, und eine art Flaschenzug angebaut um das seilende zum Bug zu ziehen. Nun bin ich auch zufrieden.  Ach ja archi ich benutze ein Humminbird 160. Nichts besonderes eigentlich aber erfüllt seinen Zweck, und ich denke mal das ist die Hauptsache. (freu)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich... ist ganz angenehm, Autsch...:c
> Ne im ernst, hatte mal irgendjemand in diesem tread drüber berichtet. Mit nem Link zu einer englischen Seite. Den habe ich aber nicht mehr. Ein stück Rohr auf den Boden des Stauraums kleben, Geber rein, heiße Vaseline nachgekippt, Deckel druff und fertig. Die Vaseline wird wieder fest und alles sitz da wo es hingehört. Hab den guten alten Ikea Driftsack auch wieder reaktiviert, und eine art Flaschenzug angebaut um das seilende zum Bug zu ziehen. Nun bin ich auch zufrieden.  Ach ja archi ich benutze ein Humminbird 160. Nichts besonderes eigentlich aber erfüllt seinen Zweck, und ich denke mal das ist die Hauptsache. (freu)



Hest fein mokt :q
So eine Brücke ist natürlich auch eine Lösung..sieht gut aus .
Piet


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke...


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hey, da warst Du ja fleißig...sieht wirklich gut aus! 

Die Vaseline-Sache habe ich damals gepostet, hier noch ma: 
http://anglersafloat.com/Prowler_Fishfinder.htm


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dann vielen Dank an Dich. Funktioniert wirklich gut und war eigentlich ganz einfach. (abgesehen von ein bisschen schmiererei :m|rolleyes)


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> Hey, da warst Du ja fleißig...sieht wirklich gut aus!
> 
> Die Vaseline-Sache habe ich damals gepostet, hier noch ma:
> http://anglersafloat.com/Prowler_Fishfinder.htm


 Vorausgesetzt man ist dem englischen mächtig .Ju no wot ei nin ?


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Leute bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines Tango Kajak|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Christoph #h

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "Schwesterschiff" und immer 'ne sichere Heimfahrt :m


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Joop auch von mir ;-)Hauptsache meine Zurrbänder haben gehalten


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ächt kuuuhl Herr Nachbar


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Ihr lieben,

mich würde mal interessieren wie sich so ein Teil auf der Ostsee verhält?!
Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahrt Ihr hinaus und ist die nicht ein eher generell
weckeliges Vergnügen mit ein bisschen Nervenkitzel?

Gruß und Danke vorab

Daniel


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Daniel: Die Angelkajaks liegen sehr stabil im Wasser. 
Sie sind nicht mit den "normalen" Kajaks zu vergleichen, weil die Rumpfform eine ganz andere ist.
Von kippelig kann eigentlich nicht die Rede sein...wenn ich sehe, dass selbst kräftig gebaute Menschen, wie ich, in der Lage  sind, sich quer hinzusetzen.
ja.. das mit der Windstärke ist so eine Sache.. Ich denke man sollte die Entscheidung nicht nur an der Windstärke festmachen...bei 7 ablandig ist die Ostsee noch spiegelglatt,  bei 3 auflandig hingegen steht da schon eine ordentliche Welle...
Also beziehe ich mich mal auf den Wellengang, und da können die Angelkajaks eine ganze Menge ab. Ich habe vor Dahme schon Wellen von ca 1,5-... gehabt. Dadurch, dass die SOT selbstlenzend sind, und unsinkbar sind macht es nichts, wenn mal eine Welle einsteigt. Natürlich muß man bei solchen Verhältnissen schon konzentriert bei der Sache sein.
Aber eigentlich vermeide ich solche Situationen, wenn´s geht. Übrigens Gegenwind spielt nicht so die große Rolle..eher schon die dadurch auftretenden Strömungen.
Mit Nervenkitzel hast Du natürlich recht ! Wer erst einmal einen großen Fisch vom Kajak aus gedrillt hat, der wird das nie vergessen. Aber auch ein Dorsch von 80 cm fährt schon mit dem Angler spazieren.
Eigentlich gibt´s nur einen Weg, um herauszubekommen, ob man Kajakangeln möchte....ausprobieren..
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Moin,

muss da Piet recht geben.... Mit dem Yak überlegst du net lange, bei Windstärke 3,ob du aufs Wasser gehst... Die BB-Fahrer müssen dann doch schon mal drüber nachdenken 
Wie Piet auch schon sagte, wenn du nen großen Dorsch an der Rute hast ist es ein riesen Spaß...Durfte auch Anfang des Jahres das Vergnügen haben (89cm) 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass diese Investition sich voll gelohnt hat und ich das Kajak nicht mehr missen möchte


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> muss da Piet recht geben.... Mit dem Yak überlegst du net lange, bei Windstärke 3,ob du aufs Wasser gehst... Die BB-Fahrer müssen dann doch schon mal drüber nachdenken



hör bloss uff, früher hats dich och nicht gestört. jetzt bist du nur verwöhnt. (neidisch guckt)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey:Moin zusammen...vor geraumer Zeit fragte mal einer nach, ob, und wenn, wie man ein Downriggersystem am Kajak montieren kann. Ich habe mal zwei Bilder angehängt, wo man erkennen kann, wie ich es gelöst habe. Noch eleganter sieht es natürlich mit den Einbausockeln von Scotty aus, weil man dann außenbords nicht so viel Überstand hat.Der Downrigger kommt dann auf den Sockel an der Seite, und die Rute in die Trollingbar in der Mitte vorne.
Allerdings so, dass die Rutenspitze leicht nach hinten zeigt.
So ist sie im Fall eines Bisses leichter herausnehmbar.
Auf diese Weise kann ich entweder mit zwei Ruten Trollen, oder ich benutze einen Downrigger, und an eine Rute kommt ein Deeprunner, der bei einem Stop aufschwimmt. Dadurch vermeide ich, dass sich die beiden Köder begegnen :q:q
Piet


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Piet,
Bin ja mal gespannt wie Du das demnächst das Problem mit dem Ausleger lösen willst!;+ #q

Denn bei dem ganzen gerödel und gebänsel solltes Du eigendlich nicht mehr in Deiner Schute sitzen können#c

 Obwohl, da Du die Dinger ja selber vertreibst, wäre eine weitere Altenative ein zweites Jak für ein Zugverband#6

Da lässt sich denn auch noch eine grosse Batterie und ein Mast einbauen für die Positionsbeleuchtung, um Dich als *Manovrier-BEHINDERT* zu erkennen zu geben!!:g

In diesem Sinne  
"Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Jak"

Gruss Willi|wavey:


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Jungs #h
freu mih schon auf die erste tour 
hier ein Bild noch


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Allesamt#h

Ich wollte nochmal Werbung für den Trööt hier machen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157119
Es wäre doch super wenn wir hier eine Sammlung von Kajakvorstellungen hätten, so kann man zb. schnell und einfach von den Kollegen sich bauliche Erweiterungen abgucken, oder die Kajakinteressierten könnten sich einen Überblick verschaffen welches Kajak ihnen am meißten zusagt.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

Sach mal Piet,


> Noch eleganter sieht es natürlich mit den Einbausockeln von Scotty aus, weil man dann außenbords nicht so viel Überstand hat.


Das Kajak auf dem Bild ist doch dein Fish`in oder? Ist das Kajaksüll breit genug um den Einbausockel von Scotty drauf zu setzen? Oder dachtest du daran den Einbausockel auch an der Außenhaut zu montieren?



> Der Downrigger kommt dann auf den Sockel an der Seite, und die Rute in die Trollingbar in der Mitte vorne.


Wenn der Sockel außen wäre, dann würde der Downrigger doch extrem zur Seite, bzw. der Arm nach unten zeigen oder?
Und die Rute tust du in die Mitte damit nicht so viel kraft auf die Trollingbar wirkt, oder? Aber was machst du dann mit der zweiten Rute wenn du mit zwei trollst?

Alles verrückte Fragen die einem kommen wenn man versucht sich vor dem Fragebogen für die GOC Zertifikat-Prüfung zu drücken...
_Frage: In welchen Seegebieten erfüllt eine SITOR-Ausrüstung eine volle, teilweise oder alternative GMDSS-Ausrüstungsanforderung?
Antwort: Seegebiete A3 und A4_

Aber Peter, wie du merkst befasse ich mich, zumindest theoretisch schon mit dem Ausbau :k:q

Also bis die Tage#h
Jonas


----------



## Dierk01

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey: Nabend allerseits,

ich bin gestern mit meinem Yak zum Buhnenhopping auf der Elbe gewesen. 
Einmal quer rüber, dann die Buhnen angefahren, ausgestiegen , abgefischt und dann weiter.
Zu Anfang hatte ich noch etwas Muffe vor Wind und Strömung,
aber die Querung war gar nicht so schlimm wie gedacht.

2 Zander kamen dabei raus, war ne gelungene Premiere.

Schöne Grüße Dierk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schöner Fisch... Mit dem Gedanken auf der Elbe damit zu fahren hat ich auch schon... Nur wie du schon sagtest habe ich auch an die Strömung gedacht...Aber wenn de sagst das geht, dann werd ich das dann auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sach mal Piet,
Das Kajak auf dem Bild ist doch dein Fish`in oder? Ist das Kajaksüll breit genug um den Einbausockel von Scotty drauf zu setzen? Oder dachtest du daran den Einbausockel auch an der Außenhaut zu montieren?

Wenn der Sockel außen wäre, dann würde der Downrigger doch extrem zur Seite, bzw. der Arm nach unten zeigen oder?
Und die Rute tust du in die Mitte damit nicht so viel kraft auf die Trollingbar wirkt, oder? Aber was machst du dann mit der zweiten Rute wenn du mit zwei trollst?

Also 1. ich stelle mein Kajak und die Umbauten doch hier vor.
2. Jo ist mein fish in, und das Süll wäre breit genug für die Einbaulösung.(Die Grundplatte ist 5cm breit)
3. Wenn der Arm aus der Richtung käme, dann hätte ich ´nen Schraubstock, um die Richtung anzupassen.
4. Die Trollingbar siehst Du auf dem Foto in der Mitte vom Boot, und die hat Aufnahmen für 3 Rutenhalter. Aussen kommen 2 Ruten rein, und in der Mitte das Echolot.


Aber so etwas muß man sich einfach mal anschauen, damit es klar wird


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Dierk: Petri zum Zander....macht sich gut auf der Schute :m
@ Marco: Wann denn ? mitwollen :q:q
Haben heute bei der Jungfernfahrt von christoph so´n paar Hechte schwimmen lassen |uhoh:

Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Piet: Müssen wir mal schauen, wie es passt.. Kommendes We bin ich in DK aber evtl. das darauf kann man mal andenken.. Nur müssen wir uns mal schlau machen wo wir einsetzen können 

Hat denn jemand mal nen Tipp????


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Piet, wie du sagtest, muss man sich einfach angucken... Habs nämlich nur halb begriffen|kopfkrat
@ Marco Wo wollt ihr denn angeln? Wohne ca. 25 Meter von der Elbe weg, ganz im Hamburger Westen. Wenn ihr also noch unterhalb des Hamburger Hafens los wollt sagt bescheid. Unser Segelclub hat ne Slipbahn.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Piet: Müssen wir mal schauen, wie es passt.. Kommendes We bin ich in DK aber evtl. das darauf kann man mal andenken.. Nur müssen wir uns mal schlau machen wo wir einsetzen können
> 
> Hat denn jemand mal nen Tipp????





Dierk ????
Piet


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Ihr lieben,

danke für die Antworten.
Wie ich an Schutenpiet's bildern sehe sind die Kajaks offen.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Was habt Ihr für Klamotten an, Neos? 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr lieben,
> 
> danke für die Antworten.
> Wie ich an Schutenpiet's bildern sehe sind die Kajaks offen.
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Was habt Ihr für Klamotten an, Neos?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel


 
Ich trage eine Kombination aus atmungsaktiver Wathose, und einer Paddeljacke. Die Jacke hat ein sogenanntes Doppeltunnelsystem, also unterhalb der Achsel ist die Jacke praktisch doppelwandig. Beim Anziehen erst die innerste Schicht über die Wathose, dann den Watgürtel über die innere Schicht, dann die äußere Schicht drüber, und den Neophrenabschluß eng stellen. Die wasserdichten Bunde an den Ärmeln und der Halskrause dichten den Rest endgültig ab. Dann den Kragen offen halten, 2-3 Kniebeugen machen, und beim Aufstehen immer den Kragen schließen, um die Luft herauszudrücken. Dann ist man sehr gut verpackt..Schwimmweste nicht vergessen 
Piet


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Piet,

danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Finde das Thema seht interessant da ich vor einem Jahr wengen Nachwuchs mein Boot verkauft habe und nun immer mit einem Belly liebäugel. Ich denke, mit einem KANU müßte es doch auch hervorragend funktionieren. Hier sehe ich außerdem den Vorteil, dass die Wände höheren Abstand zur Wasserlinie haben und somit die ganze Angelegenheit trockener ausfallen sollte, der täusche ich mich jetzt?|kopfkrat

Gruß an alle kajaken :O)

Daniel


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich habe vor gefühlten 2 Minuten meine neue große Liebe bestellt (Psst, nicht meiner Freundin sagen).
Und wenn alles gut läuft ist das Ding morgen bei mir!!!  Ist das Service oder ist das Service?
Also vielen Dank schonmal Peter!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Piet,
> 
> danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> Finde das Thema seht interessant da ich vor einem Jahr wengen Nachwuchs mein Boot verkauft habe und nun immer mit einem Belly liebäugel. Ich denke, mit einem KANU müßte es doch auch hervorragend funktionieren. Hier sehe ich außerdem den Vorteil, dass die Wände höheren Abstand zur Wasserlinie haben und somit die ganze Angelegenheit trockener ausfallen sollte, der täusche ich mich jetzt?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß an alle kajaken :O)
> 
> Daniel


 
Klar klappt auch ein Kanu, ...aber die SOT sind doppelwandig, und unsinkbar. Wenn ein Kanu volläuft, dann ist der Wiedereinstieg sehr schwierig bis unmöglich. Beim SOT ca. 20 Sekunden, und das Boot ist selbstlenzend..das heisst, so wie´s Wasser oben reinläuft, läuft es unten wieder raus.
Wenn Du eh mit dem Gedanken an ein Belly gespielt hast, scheinst Du ja ohnehin wasserfest zu sein :m
Piet


----------



## Dierk01

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h
@marco und Piet,

Ich bin auf der Elbe ohne Tidenhub gewesen, genauer gesagt bei Bleckede. Dort gibt es mehrere Ecken, wo man einsetzen kann. Auch bei Lauenburg müsste es gehen. Kenne ich mich aber nicht aus.
Das Fischen direkt vom Yak habe ich gar nicht probiert, weil man doch mit stark unterschiedlichen Strömungen zu tun hat.

Im Hamburger Hafengebiet würde das warscheinlich in manchen Ecken besser gehen, aber man muss sich dort eine Bootserlaubnis persönlich in einem Hafenamt abholen. Deshalb habe ich da noch nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht. Aber interessant ist das da bestimmt auch .|rolleyes 

Falls Ihr mal Richtung Elbe wollt, sagt mal Bescheid, wenn möglich, klink ich mich ein.

Dierk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Luckyjonas85 : Klingt gut... Wo genau ist eigtl. völlig egal  Muss halt nur machbar sein 

@Dierk01: hmmm... Das Fischen mit der Strömung sollte aber möglich sein... Dann muss man es mal ausprobieren


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jungs, kurze Frage an die DAG fish'in Besitzer: Kommt das Teil wirklich mit meinen 120kg + Angelsachen klar ? - Schutenpiet meinte zwar, das wäre kein Problem, aber ich hab immer noch leichte Bedenken. Hat vieleicht jemand im Süden oder in der Mitte der Republik so ein Teil und würde mich mal probefahren lassen ? Das Teil wäre halt von der Ausstattung und vom Preis her wirklich absolut konkurenzlos....


----------



## kayak-kapitän

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja, das Fish`in kommt gut mit 120kg + Gepäck zurecht.
So leicht bin ich auch nicht, und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Heinzrch: Es kommt sogar gut hin mit den 120 KG.. Da gibbt dat wirklich keine Probleme.. Ich fahre ja nun auch eins, aber ohne Bedenken


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Und Marco ist so schon sehr schwer :vik:
           (beim fischen")


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Und Marco ist so schon sehr schwer :vik:
> (beim fischen")


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Bitte waaaas?? ich glaub, hier liegt ein Hauch von Fratzengeballer inner Luft.. Komm gleich mal hoch da :q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Christoph: irgendwie bist Du auch gemein zu Marco...
War er das eigentlich, der den Personenlifter für die neue Brücke in Rh beantragt hat ? Wurde ja abgelehnt, wegen der Auflager....#d
Piet


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Muss mal kurz weinen...

habe heute in meinem nordfriesischem Binnenrevier von 18.00 bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit von meinem SOT aus den Kollegen Hecht und Zander nachgestellt...
Leider (mal wieder) völlig ergebnislos. #d

Diese Saison ist bislang echt nicht meine. Wollte vor 2 Wochenenden zum ersten Mal auf die Eckernförder Bucht um den Dorschen nachzustellen. Stand 2 Tage untätig am Strand vor Karlsminde weil der Ostwind voll in die Förde stand und eine beachtliche Welle aufgebaut hat. War mir für meine "Jungfernfahrt"  außerhalb meiner Binnengewässer einfach zu heikel...

So, Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, genug geheult.
Machts besser!

Gruß Holger


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#hHallo Jungs, bin jetzt auch mit nem SOT (DAG fishin) dabei, allerdings wohl meistens im Süßwasser meiner fränkischen Heimat (wobei ich einen Abstecher an die Küste nicht ausschließe...) auf Zander und Hecht. Wenn alles klappt, hol ich es kommende Woche schon in Mainz ab.
Danke nochmal für die Tips und vor allem an Schutenpiet für die Beratung#6 . Bin ich eigentlich dann der einzige, der im Süden der Republik dann vom SOT fischt, oder gibts da noch andere |kopfkrat?


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Holger

Das verstehst Du falsch - das sind die Trainingseinheiten, die man vorweisen muss um die richtig Großen zu fangen. Hat also alles seine Richtigkeit :q

@ Heinz

Na, denn mal |schild-g zum Boot und immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Holger: und wenn´s dann nicht klappt, dann mußt Du ins Trainingscamp unter der liebreizenden Leitung eines ausgewanderten Drillseargents auf Lollyland...:q:q

@ newreeder: wenn da unten keiner mit Dir paddelt, kommst Du im Herbst mal rauf zum Leos knacken....|supergri

Piet


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ Holger: und wenn´s dann nicht klappt, dann mußt Du ins Trainingscamp unter der liebreizenden Leitung eines ausgewanderten Drillseargents auf Lollyland...:q:q
> 
> @ newreeder: wenn da unten keiner mit Dir paddelt, kommst Du im Herbst mal rauf zum Leos knacken....|supergri
> 
> Piet


Danke für die aufmunternden Worte!
Drillseargent? Sir, Yes Sir! Wäre vieleicht eine Maßnahme...!

@Newreeder: Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Das DAG scheint sich ja allmählich zur Standartschute zu entwickeln!?
Habe die 120kg Debatte hier mit staunen verfolgt. Bei meinem BIC ist mit meinen 85kg + Zuladung Schluß, habe dann durch die Lenzöffnung gut eine bis zwei Tassen Wasser im Boot. Würd gerne mal von Euch hören, ob das bei euch ähnlich ist?

Gruß Holger


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich kann da gut mitfühlen, hab von ner Versteigerung ein RTM Mambo letztes Jahr für die Kids gekauft, das ist mit max. 90kg angegeben (bei 2,6m Länge und 65cm Breite, ), es fährt sogar mit mir akzeptabel, allerdings Sitz ich dann auch im Wasser. Mit meiner Tochter mit knapp 50 kg passt es perfekt


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ehrlich gesagt, ich hatte so meine Bedenken und schwankte zwischen dem fishin und dem Key Lago, welches mir Piet schmackhaft machen wollte. Aber das fishin in dem schönen Angelgrün und der kompakten Rumpfform hatte es mir einfach angetan....
Das Key Lago ist dann doch mehr ein Schiff, auch wenns besser läuft. Es ist wohl doch noch ein Unterschied ob man 22kg oder 30kg über die Böschung ins Wasser hebt. Und Prämisse war eben, ein leichtes schwimmfähiges angeltaugliches Etwas zu haben, welches Ruckzuck aufgeladen, ans Wasser gebracht und ebenso schnell wieder in der Garage an die Decke gehängt werden kann. Freu mich schon wie ein Bratwurstweckla....


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ab morgen, Montag 22.06 gibt es bei dem blauweißen Discount-Supermarkt wasserdichte Packsäcke für 8,99. Ich schätze mal 10 Liter. Ich wollte nur bescheid gesagt haben.

Schönen Abend#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Jonas:

Erzähl doch ruhig dieser elustren runde das du nun auch zum erlesenen kreis der "YAKER" gehörst... :vik:

man wird verständniss dafür haben 

auch hier nochmal |schild-g zu deinem Yak, hoffe wir kommen dann demnächst mal los!!

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Naagut Mirco,

Ich bin seit letzter Woche ein unglaublich stolzer Besitzer des DAG Fish`in :l
Das Schreckliche an der Geschichte: Es liegt bei mir zuhause in Hamburg und ich habe es noch nicht eineinziges Mal begutachten können weil mich die Prüfungen hier ziemlich in Anspruch nehmen.
Aaaaber Donnerstag...
Da gehts ab nach Hause, ein paar intime Stunden mit meinem Kajak haben und den Ausbau vorbereiten...

PS. Der wasserdichte Sack ist deultich größer als vermutet, reines Stauvolumen, so, dass man ihn auch noch wasserdicht zu bekommt bestimmt 30 Liter, hat nen Tragegriff unten drunter und an der Seite, außerdem nen Gurt zum Schultern.


----------



## Aalstipper1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi , da ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mit so einen Kutter zu kaufen , mir aber noch nicht sicher bin welchen denn , habe ich im Netz ein bisschen gestöbert.

Dabei habe ich 2 Seiten gefunden auf der einige echt gut gepimpte Kajaks vorgestellt werden. U.a. auch mit Motormontage.

Wen es interresiert :

http://www.kajakvissenopzee.com

und 

www.Wolfsbarsch.com und www.seabaars.info


Die fischen dort mit den SOT in der Nordsee auf Wolfsbarsch. Die interessanten Seiten sind leider auf Holländisch , aber das ist ja noch einigermaßen verständlich.

Mit ein bisschen durchklicken findet man auch viele Bilder.

MfG
Aalstipper

P.S.: Fährt einer von euch ein Wilderness System Tarpon 120 oder 140 ??


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Aalstipper: die Links sind echt super, hätte ich mir nicht vorstellen können, was alles mit nem SOT alles geht. 
Ist eigentlich schon mal jemand mit so nem SOT umgekippt ? - wenn man die Jungs so sieht, was die alles an Gerödel sich mit an Bord zu nehmen trauen, scheint das unter normalen Umständen wohl unmöglich zu sein...


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|supergriIst eigentlich schon mal jemand mit so nem SOT umgekippt ? - wenn man die Jungs so sieht, was die alles an Gerödel sich mit an Bord zu nehmen trauen, scheint das unter normalen Umständen wohl unmöglich zu sein...[/QUOTE]


Ja ich...|supergri|supergri aber absichtlich mit vollem Gerödel (natürlich gesichert)und in voller Angelmontur. Sollte eigentlich jeder mal geübt haben, um sicher zu sein, das im Ernstfall, bei Wassertemperaturen weit unter20 °, der Einstieg auch klappt. Denn bei 6° macht man nach ca. 30 Minuten nix mehr, wenn man noch so fit ist ! MIt etwas Übung sitzt man aber nach ca. 20-30 Sekunden wieder auf dem Boot und hat Alles im Griff.

Piet


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin nachbar #h
mei Eagle 245 ds ist da mal muss nur noch montiert werden #c

Gruß Gaga


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Moin nachbar #h
> mei Eagle 245 ds ist da mal muss nur noch montiert werden #c
> 
> Gruß Gaga


Ja ja... Ich komm doch morgen Abend schon lang |uhoh::q:q


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja ja... Ich komm doch morgen Abend schon lang |uhoh::q:q



super freu mich aber erst gegen 8 halb 9 bitte


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> super freu mich aber erst gegen 8 halb 9 bitte


Dann musste aber deine Taschenlampe rausholen damit ich was sehen kann.... Nicht das wir den Fishfinder am Rumpf anbringen:m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> super freu mich aber erst gegen 8 halb 9 bitte


 

Ich komm denn auch mal rüber und schneide Euch wieder vom Kajak los 
Piet


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hat eigentlich einer von euch Jungs Erfahrung mit der Montage eines E-Motors an einem SOT?  :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:m Na klar gibt´s das (wär ja auch endlich mal was für unseren Schwaben :q:q:
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Geiht og noch in Vornehm:

http://www.torqeedo.com/de/sn/bildergalerie/videos/ultralight.html

Is dann nur nix mehr für Schwaben und Schotten :q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:q|bigeyes|bigeyes boooooaaahhh
Alter Falter.. dafür kann sich Thomas bestimmt begeistern :q
Aber ich glaub er braucht noch Ausleger...
Piet


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja supergeil... ich werde bei den angegebenen Händlern mal spaßeshalber nach dem Preis anfragen, um dann zu weinen. :c Aber Hammergeil...


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ultralight 402
Kajakmotor mit LIMA-Hochleistungsakku, Ladegerät, Ferngashebel mit Magnetpin und integriertem Multifunktions-Disply und Packsack
1.599

*Schnüff*


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*jaul*


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moins, na nun wirds ja......|kopfkrat

Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind, geht z.B. auch mit Solar-Antrieb für die Skagerak-Überquerung:
http://www.solarpoweredkayak.com/NewFiles/SPK1w.jpg

Demnächst wird nach einer Sitzheizung gefragt.....:q

Leute, back to the roots...als kleine Einstimmung sei das hier empfohlen:
http://www.helipress.com/kayakfishingmovie/
(Ton an!)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Leute lieber paddeln, und dann solche Fische #6:vik::vik: It´s worth it

Piet


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nettes Video... wirklich Appetitanregend :l


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

so jungs echolot ist dran kann los gehen:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|kopfkrat. Kommt mir bekannt vor :q
piet


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also diesen Sonntag hätte ich lust ne tour auf Hecht#h


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hab ja jetzt mein Fishin (Beratung, Kauf, Abholorganisation über Schutenpiet hat super geklappt #6). 
Tolles Boot, tolle Verarbeitung, Freitag wirds eingeweiht...
Frage: kann ich den Echogeber in eine der Lenzöffnungen mit Silikon einkleben ? - Würde sich doch super anbieten, oder ?
Und gleich noch ein Paddeltip von mir, quasi als Einstand:
Die tschechische Firma TNP-Paddles baut preisgünstige Paddel (30-50€) und bietet mittig geteilte Paddel an, mit Drehung der Paddel nach Wunsch. Die haben mir Paddel gebaut, die ich wahlweise mit 60° oder 0° Drehung zusammenstecken kann. 0° bedeutet dann, dass die Paddel gerade, also parallel stehen. Zum Vor-/Rückwärts manövrieren ist das ideal, also um das Boot z.B. über nem Schwarm oder nem Barschberg zu halten.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



heinzrch schrieb:


> hab ja jetzt mein Fishin (Beratung, Kauf, Abholorganisation über Schutenpiet hat super geklappt #6).
> Tolles Boot, tolle Verarbeitung, Freitag wirds eingeweiht...
> Frage: kann ich den Echogeber in eine der Lenzöffnungen mit Silikon einkleben ? - Würde sich doch super anbieten, oder ?
> Und gleich noch ein Paddeltip von mir, quasi als Einstand:
> Die tschechische Firma TNP-Paddles baut preisgünstige Paddel (30-50€) und bietet mittig geteilte Paddel an, mit Drehung der Paddel nach Wunsch. Die haben mir Paddel gebaut, die ich wahlweise mit 60° oder 0° Drehung zusammenstecken kann. 0° bedeutet dann, dass die Paddel gerade, also parallel stehen. Zum Vor-/Rückwärts manövrieren ist das ideal, also um das Boot z.B. über nem Schwarm oder nem Barschberg zu halten.




Hallo Richard, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Einstieg :m

Aber die Lenzlöcher zuzukleben würd ich Dir nicht empfehlen, da soll entweder Wasser raus oder Transportwagen rein, beides verträgt sich nicht gut mit dem Geber 
Und dann ist das Kabel auch noch immer im zwischen den Füssen....

Klebe Ihn im Rumpf wie schon mehrfach beschrieben direkt auf den Boden, dann ist er aus dem Weg und geht nicht mehr kaputt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Blindfischer: Danke, da muss ich den fred nochmal genauer durchforsten... - du meinst sicherlich, den Geber (z.b. durch die Luke) von innen an der Außenhaut befestigen. Kann ich nachvollziehen, gibts da dann irgendwie einen "Dämpfereffekt", der das Signal beeinflußt ? Falls nicht, mach ich das so.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



heinzrch schrieb:


> @Blindfischer: Danke, da muss ich den fred nochmal genauer durchforsten... - du meinst sicherlich, den Geber (z.b. durch die Luke) von innen an der Außenhaut befestigen. Kann ich nachvollziehen, gibts da dann irgendwie einen "Dämpfereffekt", der das Signal beeinflußt ? Falls nicht, mach ich das so.



Nein gibt keine unerwünschten Nebeneffekte. Vorher mit feinem Sandpapier anschleifen, dann mit Nitroverdünner sauberwischen, und dann den Silikonkleber auftragen. Dabei beachten, dass die Tülle ständig in dem Berg aus Silikon bleibt, um Luftblasen zu vermeiden. Dann den Geber in das Silikonbad eindrücken bis er stramm auf dem Boden aufliegt, fixieren und ca. 36 Std trocknen lassen.
Piet


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja das geht super mit dem geber einbau feine sache wenn er im rumpf ist,alle kabel sind wech#h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So und wieder einer mehr in der KAYAK Gemeinde!
Ich habe mein Motorboot verkauft und mir gestern ein OCEAN SIT ON TOP Kayak bestellt. Typ Prowler Trident 15 Angler. Geiles Teil. :vik:
Muss jetzt leider noch circa 2 Wochen warten, bis die Steueranlage da und eingebaut ist :c.

Aber ab 8. August habe ich 3 Wochen Urlaub und dann ist POWER-YAKING angesagt. Vorher heißt es natürlich: Pimp my Kayak. Meine Kreditkarte glüht schon vor lauter Bestellungen: Kayak, Ruderanlage, Batterie, Garmin FF 300 Color, eTrex GPS, Beleuchtung, Rutenhalter, Bootswagen, Paddel, Dach-Ladehilfe etc.

Sobald alles fertig ist, stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder rein. Vielleicht hat ja auch einer der Kayaken Lust, mich bei der Bootstaufe #g und anschließender Jungfernfahrt/Angeltour auf der Ostsee zu begleiten. #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|schild-g Noch einer |supergri
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder, und den Termin für die Jungfernfahrt.
Den Tausch Motorquatze gegen Kajak finde ich cool #6
Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Gestern war ich auf Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Tango.

Supersache. Das Boot liegt wie ein Tanker auf dem Wasser. Selbst mit teilweise stärkerem Gegenwind, war ich flott und sicher unterwegs. Das Boot ist im Gegensatz zu den Wildwasserkajaks, die ich sonst gefahren habe, sehr spurstabil, extrem unkippelig und tatsächlich schnell. Dazu kommt, dass es mit 3,50 Länge noch gut allein zu handle`n ist.

Fünf eher mäßige als maßige Dorsche konnte ich auch noch erschleppen.

Anvisiertes Ziel ist nächstes Jahr in Norge vom Kajak Köhlerstippen.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na, so wird meine Frage hier dann doch beantwortet, Uli  :q

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "Schwesterschiff" immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und alltids gode Faart :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gestern war ich auf Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Tango.
> 
> Supersache. Das Boot liegt wie ein Tanker auf dem Wasser. Selbst mit teilweise stärkerem Gegenwind, war ich flott und sicher unterwegs. Das Boot ist im Gegensatz zu den Wildwasserkajaks, die ich sonst gefahren habe, sehr spurstabil, extrem unkippelig und tatsächlich schnell. Dazu kommt, dass es mit 3,50 Länge noch gut allein zu handle`n ist.
> 
> Fünf eher mäßige als maßige Dorsche konnte ich auch noch erschleppen.
> 
> Anvisiertes Ziel ist nächstes Jahr in Norge vom Kajak Köhlerstippen.


 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Outcoming, als Kajakbruder :q:q Immer TL und ´ne handbreit unterm Kiel.
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hey.. Von mir dann mal auch|schild-g

Dann kanns ja nun rund gehen :m


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Von mir auch mein Glückwunsch zum Tango ich bin auch sehr begeistert davon Gruß Gaga:vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

danke euch, ich bin auch sehr angetan von dem Boot. man hat ja tatsächlich ein vollwertiges Boot für den Küstenbereich. Ich bin sicher, dass das Tango mir in den nächsten Jahren viel Freude bereiten wird.

Langsam wird es ja Zeit für ein Treffen. Ich schlag mal Mitte Oktober bis Ende Dezember vor.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Langsam wird es ja Zeit für ein Treffen. Ich schlag mal Mitte Oktober bis Ende Dezember vor.



Das sowieso... Bei so nen schön großen Flotte wird das ein riesen Spaß...:q

Und wenn wir alle fleißig üben, dann machen wir beim Drachenbootrennen in Lübeck mit :m


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> danke euch, ich bin auch sehr angetan von dem Boot. man hat ja tatsächlich ein vollwertiges Boot für den Küstenbereich. Ich bin sicher, dass das Tango mir in den nächsten Jahren viel Freude bereiten wird.
> 
> Langsam wird es ja Zeit für ein Treffen. Ich schlag mal Mitte Oktober bis Ende Dezember vor.




Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Einstieg :m

Aber das Treffen ist mir zu lang, mehr als einen Tag krieg ich bei der Regierung nie durch... :q:q

Morgen ist letzter Tag, danach wird endlich wieder vom Jak aus angegriffen, mal sehen was der Schweriner See so hergibt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Vaddi hat heute nachmittag eine nette 10km-Tour auf der Schwinge gemacht. Kaum Strömung und viel Kraut haben das Tempo nicht zu hoch werden lassen, aber 2:15h völlig allein mit Prachtlibelle und Eisvogel haben schon was.

Das Tango hat sich als spurstabil - kein vergleich zu den schwippigen Wildwasserbooten, die sonst fahre, aber als angenehm wendig erwiesen, sodass angenehmes "Wanderpaddeln" möglich war.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vaddi hat heute nachmittag eine nette 10km-Tour auf der Schwinge gemacht. Kaum Strömung und viel Kraut haben das Tempo nicht zu hoch werden lassen, aber 2:15h völlig allein mit Prachtlibelle und Eisvogel haben schon was.
> 
> Das Tango hat sich als spurstabil - kein vergleich zu den schwippigen Wildwasserbooten, die sonst fahre, aber als angenehm wendig erwiesen, sodass angenehmes "Wanderpaddeln" möglich war.


 
Also jetzt endgültig verseucht? wennste mal Lust auf was INteressantes hast, komm doch mal mit auf die Wakenitz. Da kann man einerseits super wanderpaddeln, und andererseits auch mal auf große Bartelträger angeln :q
Piet


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin
Nachdem ich nun heute auch wieder gut an den Strand gekommen bin,( war die Jungfernfahrt ) kann ich es jetzt hier auch sagen!

ICH HABE AUCH EINS!|bla:

Meins ist von Sevylor und gehört zu dem Sit on Top Schlauchkajaks!

wenn das jetzt noch mit dem Bild klappt, könnt Ihr es auch sehen!!

Gruß der Wildshark


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dann mal Glückwunsch Thorsten...#6

Aber lass die Fliegenrute im Auto wenn de mit dem Jak fährst :m
Ne Spaß.. Dann können wir ja mal bald los gondeln :q


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das klappte heute wunderbar!
Musste es ja einweihen!

MIT DER FLIEGENRUTE!!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6 Na siehste..sag ich doch und hab ich ja schon immer gesagt...es gibt nix gutes...:q Die Dinger werden ja in Flensburg zusammengenäht..oder?..Kannste noch mal ne Aufnahme von der Unterseite reinstellen? |kopfkrat gibt´s die eigentlich auch in fleischfarben? 
Neee war nur Spaß Glückwunsch und immer ´ne Handbreit und dicke Fische

Piet


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das hatte ich gestern versucht beim ersten Einstieg ( Ich sage nur plums da war der Wildshark im Wasser neben dem Kajak) aber ich konnte die Luft nicht so lange anhalten für ein Photo!!|bla:

Aber klar mache ich noch ein Photo!!


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mal eine Frage an all die angelnden Bootsbesitzer: Wo lasst Ihr die Fische, denn Ihr fangt doch sicherlich reichlich? Bei den Temperaturen der letzten Wochen ist eine Aufbewahrung auf/im Boot doch sicher nicht die optimale Lösung? Kühlbox im Schlepptau? Begleitboot mit Kühlschrank?
Nein, mal im Ernst, wie macht Ihr das?

Günter (angelt demnächst auch vom Boot aus!)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



staffag schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an all die angelnden Bootsbesitzer: Wo lasst Ihr die Fische, denn Ihr fangt doch sicherlich reichlich? Bei den Temperaturen der letzten Wochen ist eine Aufbewahrung auf/im Boot doch sicher nicht die optimale Lösung? Kühlbox im Schlepptau? Begleitboot mit Kühlschrank?
> Nein, mal im Ernst, wie macht Ihr das?
> 
> Günter (angelt demnächst auch vom Boot aus!)


 
Hab ne Kühltasche mit Akkus, die passt ganz gut hinten auf´s Boot. Wenn´s kühler ist, reich ein Fischgalgen, und die Fische schwimmen dann neben dem Kajak.
Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Wenn´s kühler ist, reich ein Fischgalgen, und die Fische schwimmen dann neben dem Kajak.
> Piet




Richtig - deshalb schlage ich die geschuppten Freunde auch erst ab, wenn wir wieder an Land sind. So können die dann etwas zur Fortbewegung beitragen - bei vier ordentlichen Dorschen vorneweg kommt man auf 'ne gute Reisegeschwindigkeit  :q


Nee - im Ernst, ich hab mir so 'ne Iso-Tüte geholt, wie man sie im Supermarkt bekommt. Zwei Akkus mit rein und fertig.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann würde ich am WE mal zur Tonne 5 runterschippern, mehr als 5PS habe ich allemal im Arm. Wer will mit?


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Uli,

ich hab an meinem Fishhunter aus dem Obi einen 2,5PSer angehängt.
Bin also auf alle Fälle dabei zur Tonne 5 #h


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Tiptop Tim, wieviel Ankerleine braucht man da? Mich drängt es ja Samstag zu schippern... aber die Erfolgsaussichten gehen ja wohl eher gegen null.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann würde ich am WE mal zur Tonne 5 runterschippern, mehr als 5PS habe ich allemal im Arm. Wer will mit?




Bin dabei #h#h

Aber Du und mehr als 5 PS in den Armen - hast Du neue Arme gekriegt ? 

Bionic-Uli ? Der 8-Millionen-Dollar-Paddler ?


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Aber Du und mehr als 5 PS in den Armen - hast Du neue Arme gekriegt ?



Das du ollen angetrauter Grabstödeler auch immer das letzte Wort haben mußt.|gr: Aber diesmal kriege ich dich.

Der Hebel macht es! Im Zweifel werden da zwei Schneeschüpper zusammengetüddelt und dann kann Omi Wasserski fahren.:q:q:q


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Der Wind sieht auch gut aus für dieses Vorhaben!
Sollen ja nur 6 Windsstärken werden!
Da ist man dann auch fix da wenn mann die richtige Welle erwischt!
Georg Du hast aber erst auf der Rückfahrt den Wind im Rücken! Der kommt so aus Westlicher Richtung!
Aber Du kannst Dir ja zwei lebende Dorsche als Antrieb mitnehmen und immer schön auf die grossen Pötte aufpassen!!

Torsten


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Leute,
treibt sich von Euch jemand auf oder um Fehmarn rum?
Werde in den ersten beiden Septemberwochen dort aufschlagen. Ziel ist zunächst Flügge, Strand. Kennt sich dort jemand aus, sowohl vom SOT als auch mit der Spinnrute aus der Wathose raus?

Gruß Holger


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin, sagt mal, welches Echolot und welcher Batterietyp verwendet ihr?


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin, moin!

So jetzt ist mein Boot auch so weit fertig, allerdings scheint das Wetter dieses Wochenende eine erste Probefahrt verhindern zu wollen. 

Ich habe mich letztendlich für ein Sit-In entschieden, da es auch als Wanderkajak dienen soll. Dann ist es der Cruiser 430 von Prijon geworden, 4,30 m lang und 68 cm breit, mit einem schönen, großen Cockpit für Fastsenioren (???). 

Übrigens, man sehe den schönen großen Stauraum achtern - wenn Wasser nicht schwappen würde - da könnte man ordentlich Fische drin aufbewahren

Zur Zeit sind zwei Angelhalter montiert und eine Steueranlage. Mal sehen ob noch etwas dazu kommt. Ein Ankersystem ist zumindest angedacht. 

Standort ist Neustadt i. H., dort bin ich mittlerweile fast jedes Wochenende, falls also mal jemand Lust hat auf eine gemeinsame Fahrt  - PN!

Für diesen Vorschlag könnte ich mich begeistern:

...bei vier ordentlichen Dorschen vorneweg kommt man auf 'ne gute Reisegeschwindigkeit...

Allerdings ist vorher zu klären (goeddoek muss es wissen) - wie reagieren die auf die Peitsche????

Und jetzt mal sehen, ob ich die Bilder aus meiner Bootswerft geladen kriege!

Gruss

Günter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Günter #h


Schicke Yacht #6 Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt. In der Ecke um Neustadt sollte sich doch der ein oder andere Kayakangler finden.

Zu den Dorschen: Peitsche geht nicht, dann neigen die Burschen zum "Ausbrechen" . Angel mit Wattwurmbündel vorgehalten geht dann schon besser  :q :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Günther... Georg hat recht.. es ist verboten, Tieren unnötiger Weise Schmerzen zuzufügen... aber locken ist erlaubt |supergri|supergri Schöne Umbauten.. sieht nach viiiiel Fisch aus.

@ Georg..nicht nur um Neustadt rum werden es immer mehr Schutentäne  |rolleyes

Piet


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*
















Ich habe schon ein ganz schlechtes Gewisssen, weil ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde.
|rotwerden
Aber bei dem tollen Wetter hat man ja wenig Lust am PC zu sitzen. 

Hier jetzt mal wie versprochen ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen SOT Kayak. Die Bilder zeigen aber noch nicht den vollen Ausbaustand. Mittlerweile ist endlich die Steueranlage dran, Beleuchtung und ganz wichtig, das Anker-Trolley System. Dies fehlte mir beim Angelversuch in Dahme. Aufgrund des Windes war ein Angeln ohne Driftsack kaum möglich. 
Aber da jetzt (fast) alles fertig ist (bin gerade beim Bau eines Frontbügels mit 2 weiteren Rutenhaltern) würde ich mich auf ein gemeinsames Kayak-Angeln freuen.
Weitere Bilder mit dem neuesten Ausbaustand folgen in Kürze - versprochen :m


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das schwierigste war, den Geber vom Echolot anzupassen, obwohl das Boot extra eine Aussparrung im Lenzloch dafür vorgesehen hat (allerdings für Humminbird). Der Garmin-Geber ist dagegen riesig und musste erhebliche Teile seines Kunststoffes beim Einbau einbüßen - aber es funktioniert! :vik:


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na, das ist doch mal ein Boot! #6

Schick, schick. 

Und....die Fische auf dem Echo, hast Du sie gekriegt?


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nein, leider nicht. Ich habe das Echolot bei uns im Baggersee ausprobiert. Die Struktur und auch die Anzahl der Fische ist dort natürlich viel interessanter als in der Ostsee.
Ich bin nicht im Angelverein, muss dort aber direkt mal anfragen, ob es Gastkarten gibt und ob Bootsangeln erlaubt ist. Gewässer ist der Rensiger See bei Kellinghusen.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin an alle Paddelfischer 
So langsam wird´s deutlich kühler und die Dorschsaison sollte mal langsam losgehen. Ich hab in froher Erwartung der Saison noch mal den einen oder anderen Badetag mit meiner Schute im Ratzeburger See absolviert, um im Winter schnell aus dem kalten Wasser zu kommen. Ich bin froh, dass ich noch mal geübt habe, weil ich dabei noch so ein zwei wichtige Dinge für mich herausgefunden habe. Davon möchte ich hier unbedingt eins nennen: wenn Ihr aus dem Wasser wieder einsteigen müßt, dann unbedingt die Stöpsel, die ja manche benutzen (ich auch), herausdrücken !!!
Wenn die Stöpsel draussen sind, kann ich das Kajak tiefer in´s Wasser drücken, und kann so leichter auf das Boot gelangen. Wenn man die Stöpsel drin lässt, muß ich nicht nur gegen den Auftrieb des Hohlkörpers ankämpfen, sondern gegen die Verdrängung des ganzen Rumpfes! Dies hat zur Folge, dass das Kajak zum Überschlagen neigt! 
Wenn es noch mal erträgliche Temperaturen gibt, sollte jeder unbedingt noch einmal trainieren!

Piet


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Schutenpiet

genau darüber mache ich mir noch immer Sorgen.
Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher welches Kajak ich für Fabian und mich hole.
Es soll ja im Oktober ernst werden.

Sag mal, ist eigentlich so eine Automatikweste nicht etwas hinderlich um im Falle des Falles wieder aufs Kajak zu kommen.
Ist eine normale Schwimmweste da nicht doch etwas vorteilhafter, da man da kein halbes Schlauchboot um den Hals hat.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> @ Schutenpiet
> 
> Sag mal, ist eigentlich so eine Automatikweste nicht etwas hinderlich um im Falle des Falles wieder aufs Kajak zu kommen.
> Ist eine normale Schwimmweste da nicht doch etwas vorteilhafter, da man da kein halbes Schlauchboot um den Hals hat.



Exakt, Knurri :m

Entweder 'ne Feststoffweste oder eine Weste mit Auftriebskörpern.
Die gibts auch in gedeckten Farben und mit Taschen. Fast wie ne Watweste #6


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich als Neueinsteiger tendiere immer mehr zu folgendem Boot.
Sevylor Hudson KCC360

Ich finde natürlich eure hier vorgestellten Boote nicht schlecht, jedoch denke ich dass gerade für uns als Anfänger dieses Luftboot mehr Sicherheit bietet.
Es sei denn es schraubt einer am Ventil.|uhoh:
Was noch bei meiner Entscheidung eine nicht unerheblich Rolle spielt, ist das Packmaß.
Mit so ein Boot hätte ich die Möglichkeit es auf einen Omashopper zu schmeissen
mich in Berlin in den Zug zu setzten und bis zu Georg nach Lolland zu fahren.
Ob ich es wirklich mache ist eine andere Frage. 
Ich meine mit der DB zum Angeln fahren. 
Aber möglich währe es.
Ein Lupo steht ja hier bei mir auch noch rum und selbst damit währe der Transport kein Problem, ohne noch ein Dachträger drauf zu schrauben.
Hat einer von euch schon irgend welche Erfahrungen mit solch einer Gummiente?
Ich habe auch nicht vor es so auszurüsten wie es hier bei einigen zu sehen ist.
Dafür habe ich ein richtiges Boot stehen.
Ich möchte damit einfach nur ein paar Meter näher an den Fisch.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h Moin Knurri Du alter Norweger 
Also Punkt 1: so, wie Georgi schon sagt...für´s Kajak ist eine Feststoffweste besser, birg aber das Risiko, dass sie nicht ohnmachtsicher ist!
Punkt 2: Ich halte nach wie vor an einem Feststoffboot fest !
Allerdings habe ich noch nie probiert, nach einer Kenterung wieder auf so´n Blasebalg wieder  drauf (oder eher hinein)zu kommen.
Vor Allem in dem Zeitrahmen von ca. 1 Minute...und dann in einem gelenzten Boot sitzen, dass unsinkbar ist.
Wenn ich so an die Temperaturbereiche in Norge denke, würde ich eher ein SOT nehmen, sonst hat Du Eisschollen im Boot, bevor Du wieder drin bist 
Omashopper würdest Du eh nicht nutzen, und für den Lupo reichen auch aufblasbare Dachträger. In jedem Fall für ein 3-meter Kajak, die´s ja auch gibt.
Hast ´ne PN
Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Könnten wir nochmal auf die Echolotfrage zurückkommen???


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Schutenpiet

so wie ich das lese ist so ein drei Meter Kajak nichts für meine Gewichtsklasse.
Die Gummiente soll nicht in Norge ins Wasser.
Der Schwerpunkt liegt bei solch einer Gummiente wesentlich tiefer als bei euren Kajaks.
Mann sitzt tiefer und Kentern ist damit also schwerer.
Ich werde mir solch ein Teil mal nächste Woche ausleihen und bei uns ausprobieren.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Könnten wir nochmal auf die Echolotfrage zurückkommen???


 
Also ich benutze das Garmin 300C. Habe ich im Angebot für unter 200 € gekauft. Ist sogar in Farbe und hat mit 320 Pixeln vertikal auch eine gute Auflösung. 
Als Batterie kommt eine Gel-Batterie 12V mit 7AH zum Einsatz. Vorteil dieser Batterie: Absolut wartungsfrei, da kann nichts auslaufen egal wie man sie einbaut. Die passt von den Abmessungen hervorragend in die bei meinem Boot zum Lieferumfang gehörende Batterie-Tasche und hat genug Power für den Fishfinder, mein GPS (über Spannungswandler) und bei Bedarf fürs Topp-Licht für mehrere Angeltage ohne nachzuladen.


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

zu "Gummiente"

Ich bin eher skeptisch. Ich denke nur daran, wie oft der drillingsbewehrte Köder z.B. nach einem Hänger oder einfach durch Unachtsamkeit an das Boot knallt... Gewebeverstärkt hin oder her, einmal passts! 

Dann meine ich, dass so ein Teil doch recht lahm vorankommt, da es doch recht tief im Wasser liegt. Das ist schon wichtig bei schnellen Revierwechseln oder aufkommenden dunklen Wänden....oder einfach nur bei Gegenwind ... |bigeyes

Positiv erscheint mir nur der Transport, aber ein 3,30m Kajak (Ocean Kayak Caper) passt doch locker auf den Lupo. Und: wiegt nur 20kg, da hat man also noch ne Hand frei |supergri

Denn auf die DB zu setzen.....sehr mutig.....


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe viele Berichte von eurer Runde verfolgt, jedoch bin ich nicht wirklich überzeugt welches Kajak optimal für mich ist.
Es sollte allen Einsatzzwecken genügen also Fluss, große Seen und Ostsee. Die meiste Zeit würde ich das Kajak auf dem Fluss und auf unseren Tagebaugewässern verwenden.
Könnt ihr mir mal eine Auflistung erstellen, über eure Fahrzeuge und wo ich die Teile bekomme. Ich Arbeite gerade in Hamburg und denke, dass es hier auch ein Kajak für mich zu kaufen gibt.











Also bitte, was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle für eins kaufen?

Noch bin ich mit einem 3m Schlauchboot auf dem Wasser und erhoffe mir mit einem Kajak schneller, flexibler und mit weniger Aufwand zum Fisch zu kommen.

Der Preis sollte nicht so die Entscheidung beeinflussen.


Noch eins, wenn man in so einem Kajak längere Zeit im Sitzen fischt und sich nicht ab und an aufrichten kann, gibt das nicht Schmerzen? Oder ist es bequemer als ich vermute?

Danke


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier schon einmal eine Adresse wo du nicht nur das richtige Kajak sondern auch eine super Beratung bekommst.
Ich denke sogar ein Probepaddeln ist möglich.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke, bin schon am schauen. 
Wie lange fahre ich von Hamburg bis dort hin? Ok kann ja mal die Navigation bemühen.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich würde so um eine Stunde von Hamburg brauchen.


----------



## sillen

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo
Hoffentlich bin ich hier im richtigen Teil des Forums gelandet?!
für alle interessierten Kajakfans:
verkaufe  eines meiner beiden neuen Redfish 10 von Heritage. Sit on top Kajak.
3,08 m lang, 76 cm breit. Gewicht 21 Kilo. Hervorragend wendig. Farben: Khaki oder Orange, dazu gute Carbonpaddel. Ich habe bezahlt: 779 Kajak 150 Paddel       
für Selbstabholer: 650 Euro zusammen, könnt gern Probefahrt machen, das Kajak hat zusätzlich noch eine Filzschutzhülle. Ich wohne allerdings in DK, 40Minuten von Flensburg
Grund des Verkaufs: Meine Frau und ich haben uns vor 3 Wochen die 2 Kajaks gekauft. Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ist sie aber die nächsten monate nicht in der Lage diese Neuanschaffung zu nutzen.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Leute laßt euch mal die Infos nicht ausse Nase popeln...

Welche Echos und welches Zusatzequipment - Batterie - benutzt ihr???


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

also ich hab das x-125 mit einer panasonic 12v/7,2ah aufm bellyboot.


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ sillen

wir haben hier im Forum einen Kleinanzeigenmarkt


Wäre schön wenn du deinen Verkaufswunsch dort einstellst #h


----------



## sillen

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke für den Hinweis.
Werde ich machen, wollt nicht doof auffallen.


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, gestern fand dann die "Jungfernfahrt" mit meinem neuen Kajak statt. 

Eine Schiffstaufe musste allerdings entfallen - stattdessen begann die Fahrt mit eine Schiffertaufe- erst mal richtig nass geworden beim ersten einsteigen. So ist das wohl, wenn man Wert auf korrektes und elegantes Einsteigen legt ....

Danach - ohne jede Eleganz- wie mir meine Angetraute bestätigte, ging es auch ohne Wasser!

Kajak fährt sich gut, jetzt noch die nötige Sicherheit gewinnen, dann wird auch die Angel mal mitgenommen. Scheint ja momentag nicht schlecht zu sein vor Neustadt.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ach da muss glaube ich jeder Neueinsteiger durch.
Bei meinem ersten Versuch habe ich mir das Kajak auch mal von unten angesehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ansonsten scheint es dir ja richtig Spass gemacht zu haben.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habt ihr nicht noch ein paar mehr Infos zur Sot Auswahl. Siehe oben meine Fragen.

Danke Danke


----------



## aali

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Folks,

also, ich muss ja schon sagen.
Vllt. sogar ohne es zu beabsichtigen, habt ihr mit euren Yaks schon ein sehr anständiges Überzeugungspotential.
Ich komme eigentlich von der Ostseeküste (naja, Randgebiet... Hechtparadies Strelasund und angrenzende Bodden), irgendwie hats mich "leider" vor Jahren in die trockenste (nordöstliche) Ecke von Berlin verschlagen und jetzt muss ich von hier aus meine Trips organisieren.
Da niemand aus meiner an der Küste gebliebenen Familie ein Boot besitzt, bin ich jedes Mal aufs neue dazu verdammt, im Hafen, vom Ufer oder der Rügendammbrücke aus zu fischen.

Und was müssen meine entzündeten Augen hier entdecken?
DIE Lösung für mein Problem? Transportabel, wendig, unsinkbar, preiswert (achnee, das war was anderes ) Es wäre zu schön!

Hab mich hier vor Ort mal in ein "neutrales" SOT von DAG setzen können. Für welches ich mich entscheiden würde, steht noch nicht fest, allerdings reizt mich so ein Hobie mit Tretantrieb schon ungemein.

Ist denn schonmal jemand von euch auf dem Strelasund oder in den Boddengewässern rund um die Insel Rügen geschippert?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ staffag: Glückwunsch zur Taufe  |rolleyes Wer die Form von Einstieg nicht kennt, der hat echt was verpasst...so´ne Nummer hab ich auch schon gebracht, aber meine Klamotte war zum Glück wasserdicht.
Viel Spaß, und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal über´m Dorsch.
Piet


----------



## aali

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



aali schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> also, ich muss ja schon sagen.
> Vllt. sogar ohne es zu beabsichtigen, habt ihr mit euren Yaks schon ein sehr anständiges Überzeugungspotential.
> 
> ...
> 
> Für welches ich mich entscheiden würde, steht noch nicht fest, allerdings reizt mich so ein Hobie mit Tretantrieb schon ungemein.
> 
> Ist denn schonmal jemand von euch auf dem Strelasund oder in den Boddengewässern rund um die Insel Rügen geschippert?



Und ich erweitere meinen Fragenkatalog:
Welcher Hobie ist fürs Angeln in Küstennähe ausreichend?
Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Hobie Mirage Sport?
Er ist relativ kurz (knapp unter 3m), dafür aber auch etwas leichter und ggf. besser zu transportieren und unterzubringen.
Wo habt ihr eure Kayaks gebunkert, wenn ihr gerade nicht auf dem Wasser seid?


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Könnt ihr bitte mal ein paar Bilder machen, wie ihr eure Schiffe transportiert. Dachträger im Detail und alles zusammen mit Auto.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hmmm... Dazu muss ich erstmal los kommen  ABer ich habe die Schnellklemmer, (ich glaub Aldi) als Gepäckträger und dann das Yak mit Spanngurten darauf


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Welche Yaklänge passt den so auf welches Auto oder lassen sich die über 4m auch auf einen Mittelklassewagen schnallen? Golf oder so. Oder ist ein Kombi notwendig?


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Welche Yaklänge passt den so auf welches Auto oder lassen sich die über 4m auch auf einen Mittelklassewagen schnallen? Golf oder so. Oder ist ein Kombi notwendig?



Die mögliche Länge ergibt sich aus der Fahrzeuglänge + 1m, denn vorne darfst Du nicht über das Fahrzeug hinausragen, hinten ist max 1 m Überstand erlaubt!


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Staffag #h

Ich will nun nicht klugschxxxxx , aber so wie ich es damals (wohlgemerkt ) gelernt habe, darf nach STVZO §22 die Ladung vorne nicht mehr als 50 cm und nach hinten nicht mehr als 1,5 m rausragen, wobei ab 1 m nach hinten raus die Ladung durch einen roten Wimpel etc. zu kennzeichen ist. Dabei ist nicht der Dachstand sondern das jeweilige Ende des FZs gemeint.

Das heißt, ich habe allein als Überstand knapp zwei Meter, selbst bei 'nem Kleinwagen könnte ich also ein richtiges Kayak transportieren.

Diese Angabe gilt aber ohne Gewähr - wer aktuellere Infos hat, her damit :m#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Es ist richtig was Georg schreibt. Es reicht ein Mittelklassewagen völlig aus und wie du lesen konntest, überschreitest du die Ladung damit net


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Staffag #h
> 
> Ich will nun nicht klugschxxxxx , aber so wie ich es damals (wohlgemerkt ) gelernt habe, darf nach STVZO §22 die Ladung vorne nicht mehr als 50 cm und nach hinten nicht mehr als 1,5 m rausragen, wobei ab 1 m nach hinten raus die Ladung durch einen roten Wimpel etc. zu kennzeichen ist. Dabei ist nicht der Dachstand sondern das jeweilige Ende des FZs gemeint.
> 
> Das heißt, ich habe allein als Überstand knapp zwei Meter, selbst bei 'nem Kleinwagen könnte ich also ein richtiges Kayak transportieren.
> 
> Diese Angabe gilt aber ohne Gewähr - wer aktuellere Infos hat, her damit :m#h



Mit dem roten Wimpel hast Du ja recht Georg! 

Wer sich da genauer informieren will schaut hier:

http://kanadier.gps-info.de/b-dachtransport.htm

oder hier:

http://www.skc-schleswig.de/service_bootstransport.html

Eine hinausragen über die Fahrzeugfront wird von allen mir bekannten Quellen ausgeschlossen. Leider kann ich in der offensichtlich aus dem chinesischen überesetzten  STVZO dazu nichts finden.  (http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvzo/index.html)

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h Moin tosahm.... Also ich transportiere meine Schute derzeit auf einem Hyundai Getz...also wirklich kein Langdachauto |supergri Die schute ist ca. 3,50 m lang, und steht nur hinten ca 60-70 cm über. Außerdem spielt das Überstehen nach vorn eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, weil die meisten Autos vorn die Motorhaube haben. Die ist schon bei meiner gummibereiften Kasperbude etwas über 1m lang. Mein Auto ist 3,83 m KURZ: Bei den vorgenannten Überlegungen meiner Vorredner muss es um den Überstand über die Fahrzeuglänge gehen..gelle? Also wäre auch ein Kajak von 4,50 m Länge kein Thema für einen Kleinwagen.
Zur Lagerung: ein geschützter Platz im Garten reicht vollkommen. 
Piet


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke, dass sind ja schon mal super brauchbare Informationen von euch. Eine Frage noch. Ich kenne das vom Schlauchboot. Nach ein paar Stunden im sitzen Angeln, hatte man das Bedürfnis auf zu stehen und im stehen weiter zu fischen. Ist ein SOT da bequemer?


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das für mich größere Problem ist, das Boot ALLEIN auf den Dachträger zu bekommen. 

Ich fahre einen Fiat Doblo, der ja auch noch recht hoch ist. Momentan überlege ich die hinterste Querstrebe (habe 3) mit Hilfe eines Plastikrohres aus dem Baumarkt (Abt. Sanitär) in eine Rolle zu verwandeln, so dass ich von hinten den Kajak nach vorne schieben kann. 

Mal sehen obs klappt. 

Und, nebenbei, nächstes Wochenende bin ich ab ca. Freitag Mittag in Neustadt - irgendjemand in der Gegend für eine gemeinsame Tour (wenn das Wetter mit spielt)??

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Die Gummiente soll nicht in Norge ins Wasser.
> Der Schwerpunkt liegt bei solch einer Gummiente wesentlich tiefer als bei euren Kajaks.
> Mann sitzt tiefer und Kentern ist damit also schwerer.
> Ich werde mir solch ein Teil mal nächste Woche ausleihen und bei uns ausprobieren.





archi69 schrieb:


> Ich bin eher skeptisch. Ich denke nur daran, wie oft der drillingsbewehrte Köder z.B. nach einem Hänger oder einfach durch Unachtsamkeit an das Boot knallt... Gewebeverstärkt hin oder her, einmal passts!


Das sehe ich aber genauso!

Vor allem eben in der Kombination: Schnelle Raubfische und Angeln mit Drillingen, die auch mal herausstehen.
So Stippen mit kleinen Einzelhäkchen u.ä. geht ja noch.
Dann sind große unerschrockene Exenplare auch mal ganz fix auf Nahkampf am Umschalten, und suchen den Bootsboden oder Motor o.ä. nach Widerständen für die Schnur ab.
Die beste Rolle und Stärke der Rute nützt da nichts, eher schon eine *lange* Rute, mit der man den Fisch noch auf einem gewissen Abstand halten kann.
Das ist aber eigentlich auch nicht passend fürs Kleinboot.
Und der Hauptfaktor ist der Angler selber....

So richtig mit rasierklingenscharfen Haken aufgerissen, wie schnell geht so eine Selbstversenkung oder "Torpedotreffer" durch den Fisch, wie weit darf man da draußen sein?
Meiner Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten und Schlauchkajaks sowie Leckwerden einer Hauptkammer sind das nur wenige Minuten, und nachpumpen geht ab einer gewissen Schlitzgröße nicht mehr.

@all
Wie sieht es eigentlich aktuell mit Auslegern aus, also z.B. ausfahrbaren Schwimmkörpern, die man bei Bedarf für mehr Stabilität einfach rausfahren könnte? Die Einbaum-Boote mit Ausleger im Pazifik eignen sich dann offensichtlich sogar für Big-Game Fishing.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Ist ein SOT da bequemer?



Schwierige Frage. Im Stehen zu fischen wäre sicherlich sehr mutig bzw. leichtsinnig. Der Vorteil beim SOT ist, dass du dich in verschiedenen Sitzpositionen setzen kannst. Füße raushängen, quer ins Boot etc. Zudem ist man ja durch eigenantrieb reichlich aktiv, anders als beim Motorkudder.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@all
Wie sieht es eigentlich aktuell mit Auslegern aus, also z.B. ausfahrbaren Schwimmkörpern, die man bei Bedarf für mehr Stabilität einfach rausfahren könnte? Die Einbaum-Boote mit Ausleger im Pazifik eignen sich dann offensichtlich sogar für Big-Game Fishing.[/QUOTE]


die Dinger gibt´s von Scotty meines Wissens nach. Ansonsten lässt sich ein solcher Ausleger einfach selber bauen: auf beiden Seiten einen Sockel für Scotty Rutenhalter mit Schnappsicherung montieren, dann ein entsprechendes Langprofil mit den Zapfen der Schotty-Rutenhalter versehen, an das Ende des Langprifils einen Auftriebskörper anbringen.
Durch diese Montage kann man nach Wunsch den Ausleger backbord, bzw. steuerbordseitig anbringen. Einfach in die Aufnahmen drücken ....fertig.


Tja und das mit dem bequemen Sitzen hängt stark von der richtigen Bootswahl ab...Länge, Breite und natürlich auch Tiefe der Sitzmulde. Und natürlich, ob und welchen Sitz man sich so gönnt. 

Piet


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke, das schaue ich mir doch mal an!

Die Luxusversion wäre: Auf Knopfdruck fahren links und rechts ca. 1m weit 2 Ausleger mit min 5kg Auftrieb heraus und machen das Kajak stabil und unkennterbar, und dann geht es dem Großfisch von der "Plattform" annen Kragen! :q

Ein weiteres Thema wäre eine kleine Besegelung zum Schleppen. :l


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

_"Tja und das mit dem bequemen Sitzen hängt stark von der richtigen Bootswahl ab...Länge, Breite und natürlich auch Tiefe der Sitzmulde. Und natürlich, ob und welchen Sitz man sich so gönnt." _



Ich kann gerade nicht Probepaddeln, bitte etwas deutlicher erklären. Als Sitz würde ich mir den best möglichen zulegen.
Gibt es Unterschiede bei den Kielformen? Welcher ist den der beste Kompromiss für Fluss, See und Meer. Der Kiel von Piet seinem SOT sieht anders aus als der dreiteilige Kiel anderer Yaks.


----------



## Franky

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Det:
Sowas?  Ist schon wesentlich stabiler als der reine Einer, bietet einen kleinen "Kofferraum", der während der Fahrt für sportlich geübte Kanuten erreichbar ist. Franglich nur, ob ein Doppelsteuer notwendig ist. Das habe ich mal aussen vor gelassen...


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin moin....

Seit Samstag gibt es noch einen mehr in der Runde!    mich.....
Die erste Tour war der Hammer! :vik::vikas Wetter war der Knaller und die See hat auch sehr gut mitgespielt. 
Nach ner Weile hatte ich mit nem Kumpel abgewechselt...Ich von Land und er vom SOT....nach 4 Würfen hatte ich dann ne lütte Mefo...
Nach ner Stunde hab ich dann meinen Kumpel in der Ferne "schreien" gehört....       gekentert?              Nö....    Er hat ne schöne Mefo gedrillt und hat seiner Freude freien Lauf gelassen..:q
Als er mir dann das SOT wieder übergeben hat lag da ne blitzeblanke 60iger Mefo im Boot....#6
Zum Abend hin konnte ich dann auch noch die ersten Drills an meinen neuen Ruten verbuchen:q....Auch wenn es nur 40iger Dorsche waren, hat es hammer Spaß gemacht!!!! 

Ein gelungender Anfang der mich tief in die Sucht getrieben hat!!!!

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Was ist es den für ein SOT und gibt es Bilder?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Danke, das schaue ich mir doch mal an!
> 
> Die Luxusversion wäre: Auf Knopfdruck fahren links und rechts ca. 1m weit 2 Ausleger mit min 5kg Auftrieb heraus und machen das Kajak stabil und unkennterbar, und dann geht es dem Großfisch von der "Plattform" annen Kragen! :q
> 
> Ein weiteres Thema wäre eine kleine Besegelung zum Schleppen. :l




Jibbet allet, guck bei Youtube mal nach freedom hawk , geht nur nicht auf Knopfdruck, muß man noch manuell machen;-)

Die Amis haben eben doch ein paar Jahre Vorsprung....

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin...

Hab ein Heritage Red Fish Angler....Fotos sind leider auf der Cam von nem Kumpel....muss mal schauen, das ich Sie nachliefer....

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen Dennis,

schwer angefixt wie... Petri,

Gruß Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Det:
> Sowas?  Ist schon wesentlich stabiler als der reine Einer, bietet einen kleinen "Kofferraum", der während der Fahrt für sportlich geübte Kanuten erreichbar ist. Franglich nur, ob ein Doppelsteuer notwendig ist. Das habe ich mal aussen vor gelassen...


Na, super Entwurf! #6
Das sieht nun schon nach der hochseetauglichen Version aus, wenn man zu Georg rüberfahren will (was ohne Segel wohl eher nix wird).

Für die nicht-so-Hausbootversion wären es dann eher 2 kleine von ca. 1/3 Länge des langen Auslegers, vlt 80cm*10cm*10cm, nach links und rechts. Wenn man das Gestänge dann noch gleich mit für 2 Seitenschwerter konzipiert, könnte man mit einem fliegenden Segel oder einem kurzen Mast mit einem unverspannte senkrechten Lateinersegel (s.u.) auch ein wenig segeln. Das hab ich schon länger am großen Schlauchboot (Pontonboot) oder geschlossenem Kajak ausprobiert, zum Angeln eher noch zu schnell.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich hab die Skizze von Franky denn mal als feine Anregung genommen:

(Bilder von links)
1. Bild Auslegerschwimmer (türkis) angelegt
2. Bild Auslegerschwimmer ausgefahren
3. Bild + 2 Seitenschwerter u. Platte für Mastloch (orange)


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das mit den Auslegern ist doch nicht euer Ernst? 
Ich meine die Großbesegelung mit Mast und so. Gibt es für solche Zwecke nicht größere Boote? Da ist man schnell wieder bei einem Haufen Krempel den man mit schleppen muss.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Das mit den Auslegern ist doch nicht euer Ernst?
> Ich meine die Großbesegelung mit Mast und so. Gibt es für solche Zwecke nicht größere Boote? Da ist man schnell wieder bei einem Haufen Krempel den man mit schleppen muss.




Das sehe ich auch so. Ein Kajak soll aufs Autodach passen und ein eher einfaches Angelboot sein. Wie man mit Auslegern, Masten und Segeln von einem Kajak gescheit angeln will ist mir schleierhaft. Ausleger brauche ich bei meinem SOT nun wirklich nicht, das ist kippstabil wie ein Öltanker und wenn ich schnell unterwegs sein will, dann miete ich ein Motorboot.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Das mit den Auslegern ist doch nicht euer Ernst?
> Ich meine die Großbesegelung mit Mast und so. Gibt es für solche Zwecke nicht größere Boote? Da ist man schnell wieder bei einem Haufen Krempel den man mit schleppen muss.


Da gibt es verschiedene Sichtweisen:
Fakt sind tote Angler aus gekennterten (oder gesunkenen) "Kajaks" aller Arten, sei es so durch Unachtsamkeit, Wetter oder durch Fehler im Fischdrill.
Fakt ist auch, dass ein großes Gewässer, wo man nicht in 1-2min mal eben das ganze - egal wie im Wasser, schwimmend zum Ufer schieben kann, gewisse Gefahren beinhaltet.
Schutenpiet weist nicht umsonst auf die Vorbereitungen und Übung für den Notfall hin.

So ein skizziertes angedachtes Auslegersystem ist nur sinnvoll, wenn es klein und leicht ist. Sonst wäre das Ziel des leichten Bootes verfehlt.
Schon seit min. 5000 Jahren gibt es positive Erfahrungen damit, denn so (ala Frankys Skizze) konnte sogar der Pazifik überfahren und besiedelt werden. Wohlgemerkt eben mit einfachen Mitteln, ohne Superyacht.
Und Segeln, und sei es mit einem ganz kleinen Segel von nur 1qm, hat min. 2 Vorteile: Es ist kräfteschonend und reicht unbegrenzt weit, und es ist genial auf scheuen Fisch.

So ein leichtes Gestänge für die Halterung (das aufwendigste an der Sache), ein paar ganz leichte Schwimmer, 2 flache Bretter, 2 Besenstile und ein Tischtuch, das wiegt nicht gerade die Welt, schafft aber mehr als ein Elektromotor z.B. bringt. 
Das ist als Ansatz gedacht, der in anderen Fällen schon ganz ordentlich funktioniert hat, aber eben für ein Nicht-Regatta-Segeln noch viel kleiner und feiner sein kann. 

Und das ganze soll natürlich die 25kg möglichst nicht überschreiten, aber auch hier ist es dann ein großer Unterschied, ob man das selber zum Wasser tragen oder doch mit dem Rollwagen durchkommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Jibbet allet, guck bei Youtube mal nach freedom hawk , geht nur nicht auf Knopfdruck, muß man noch manuell machen;-)
> 
> Die Amis haben eben doch ein paar Jahre Vorsprung....


Danke sehr #6, das war's, eine Fundgrube an Ideen und Verrücktheiten!

Und noch viel mehr, da kann man ob der Vielfalt nur staunen. |bigeyes

Suchen denn eher nach: FREEDOM HAWK KAYAK
dann entfällt anderes Pop-Gelump.

Hab mal eine Liste ausgewählt, für einen bunten Querschnitt zu dem Thema sicherer angeln vom Kajak:

FREEDOM HAWK KAYAKS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjmLEunAdl4
Freedom Hawk Kayaks - Freedom 14 How it Works
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfp1Rp_tmwQ
* hoher Griffbügel -> stehen
* AufKlappende -> Ausleger

Retractable Kayak Stabilizers/ Outriggers $109.00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TezklfNpSfs
* einfache Ausleger Klapptechnik

Kayak that is also a small motorboat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi4TyV3FPPY
* fast schon 3

Paddling standing in a fishing kayak stability demo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vX2wmuZUV0
* Doppelrumpfboot

Motorised Kayaks from Switchsports in New Zealand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn3mfWuMPzo
* nochmehr Doppelrumpfboot

Sailing Wavewalk Catamaran Kayak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EcFwZwjM5E
* Ausleger, einfaches Segel

Sergio Bustillo 2007 UTM Sail Kayak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJfPj-2F3_g
* 2 Ausleger, Schnellsegeln, Segel viel zu groß/hoch

Sevylor SVX500DS u230 Sailed Solo - 17' inflatable kayak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6W789nb3JE
* Schlauchi Schnellsegler mit Schwertern
* flexibles Boot gleicht das Kippmoment aus

Sea Kayak Sailing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqwA8b-ZR8s
* So wenig Segel ... und Halbtauchboot, und sogar "Zweimaster"

Paddle Float Rescue: Sea Kayak Rescue Techniques
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyoT0ylenvU
* Der gute alte Schwimmausleger
Sea Kayak Self Rescue - The Ladder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCC-oX-OsWg
Kayak Rescue Practice in Rough Water
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XShoKAhKeZ8
* MUlti-rumpf-maran, 2 sind im Notfall stabiler

Standing in Kayak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zdk5_AftbE
* So? #d


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Morgen,

weiter oben ging die Kajak-Diskussion ja auch mal in eine "over-rigged" Richtung, E-Motor usw. |bigeyes
Ich bevorzuge da eher die puristische Variante, Paddel, Angelkram und das wars.

Zum Segel, etwas ähnliches gibts ja schon:
http://www.prijon.com/ausruestung/zubehoer/kajaksegel/index.html

Die kann man auch herunterklappen und bei Bedarf wieder hissen. Wer Interesse hat, so ein Teil habe ich noch ungebraucht herumliegen, ich glaube 1,5 qm.

Bei kippligeren Booten kann ein Ausleger schon hilfreich sein, Schutenpiet hat ja schon beschrieben, was funktioniert, als Schwimmkörper kann man ganz einfach z.B. Fender nutzen. Sollte bei einem SOT aber nicht nötig sein.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Seh ich auch so, Archie :m

Natürlich soll jeder sein Kajak so "aufmotzen", wie er möchte. 
Nur geht die Flexibilität beim Angeln verlustich. So'n SOT ist nämlich richtig klasse, wenn man es nicht als reines Angelboot nutzt, von dem man aus stationär angelt, sondern plötzlich die bisher unerreichbare Sandbank zu erreichen ist. Anker raus, ausgestiegen und gefischt. Oder die Stelle am Strand, die 7km oder mehr entfernt ist und zu der man sonst nicht gewandert ist, ist nun errreichbar. Darin sehe ich die Vorteile eines SOT.

Wenn ich Bootsangeln betreiben will, kauf oder leih ich mir'n Angelboot 

Aber wie bereits geschrieben, "jeden nach sein Fasaan" :m


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hat von euch schon jemand solche Fender an sein Kajak angebaut?
Wenn ja würde ich mir gerne mal ein paar Bilder ansehen.
Ich bin nun mal ein Angsthase und habe auch das Fahrradfahren mit Stützräder gelernt. |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> So'n SOT ist nämlich richtig klasse, wenn man es nicht als reines Angelboot nutzt, von dem man aus stationär angelt, sondern plötzlich die bisher unerreichbare Sandbank zu erreichen ist.


Das ist klar, über ne Bucht oder über einen Kanal rüber, das ist ganz kurz. :m


goeddoek schrieb:


> Wenn ich Bootsangeln betreiben will, kauf oder leih ich mir'n Angelboot


Das sagt sich so einfach. Wenn es aber keine Boote dort gibt, oder nichtmal die Chance auf einen Liegeplatz? Dann muss das irgendwie dahin und wieder wech. Und schon biste beim mobilen Kajak.

Und Schleppen ist nochmal was anderes, und Schleppen unter kleiner Windkraft noch wieder.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Det #h

Klar kann man Kajak aus schleppen, auch ohne Segel. Davon ab ist ein SOT - und sei es noch so toll ausgestattet nichts, um damit
"die Weltmeere" zu befahren. Etwas weiter als mit 'nem BB kann man aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit immer raus, aber dann hat sichs auch schon.
Natürlich gibt es Leute die mit *See*kajaks viele SM fahren. Aber das sind andere Boote und die Leute sollten zumindest ihr Handwerk verstehen, nie alleine fahren und keine Risiken eingehen.

Ein Segel auf 'nem Kajak seh ich ehrlich bei einem Ungeübten eher als Gefahrenquelle denn als Pluspunkt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich bin nun mal ein Angsthase und habe auch das Fahrradfahren mit Stützreder gelernt. |rolleyes


Das kann man auch alles als gesunde Vorsicht sehen. 

Vom Grundsatz her sehe ich das wie beim Tauchen,
Nr.1: Nie alleine auf gefährlichem Wasser.

Wenn ich da sehe, wie einige Maniacs Thunfisch, Marlin usw. vom Kajak drillen. #t ;+
Aber die haben min. ein Filmboot in der Nähe, und das ist das entscheidende:
Sind da mehrere Boote, oder hat man ein "Mutterschiff" in der Nähe, dann kann man allen Blödsinn machen, auch mit dem Schlauchkajak loslegen oder sonstwas.
Denn es gibt ein Backup.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Leute die mit *See*kajaks viele SM fahren. Aber das sind andere Boote und die Leute sollten zumindest ihr Handwerk verstehen, nie alleine fahren und keine Risiken eingehen.
> 
> Ein Segel auf 'nem Kajak seh ich ehrlich bei einem Ungeübten eher als Gefahrenquelle denn als Pluspunkt.


Jupp! #6 
da sind noch einige Nuancen.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich würde mir ja gerne am Anfang zwei Ausleger ans Kajak schrauben.
Ich habe nun gedacht ich nehme zwei Fender 20 Liter und eine Stange vom Paddel.
Nun habe ich aber noch keine Idee wie ich die Fender an das Rohr bekomme und wie ich das Rohr am Kajak befestige.
Es sollte alles so montiert werden, dass es während des Transports einzeln gelagert werden kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TezklfNpSfs
ist wohl die bisher einfachste Lösung, und hochklappbar oder einstellbar, dass man die leicht anliften kann, und die gar nicht beim normalen fahren im Wasser liegen u. bremsen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob genau diese Bootshalterungen von Schutenpiet oben schon angesprochen waren. (?)


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

diese Teile habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber ich finde keinen Händler.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin zusammen...Ist ja richtig was los hier |rolleyes 
Ich hab mit meinen Antworten nur auf Fragen reagiert..bin aber selbst auch der Meinung, das die Entscheidung für ein Kajak eben eine Entscheidung für ein kleines wendiges Angelboot ist, das man allein auf´s Wasser bringen kann, wo man aber auch sehr umsichtig sein muß, wenn´s auf das Wasser geht.
Übrigens ist es vollkommen egal, wie groß das Gewässer ist...erfrieren kann ich auch auf dem Ratzeburger See!
Die ganzen Anbaumöglichkeiten sind natürlich gegeben, aber machen vor dem genannten Hintergrund keinen großen Sinn...zumindest nicht für mich. Ich will einfach ein Teil haben, dass ich zur Not auch mal in Dahme das Steilufer runterkicken kann, um es nach dem Angeln mit der Festmacherleine wieder da raufzuziehen. UNd dazwischen ist einfach angeln! und nicht noch aufriggen, abriggen, zusammenschrauben, aufblasen, oder sonst was. Und SOT eben, weil man im Notfall wieder einsteigen kann, und das Boot sich selbst lenzt!
Für unsere umsichtige Küstenangelei auf Dorsch und Mefo, selbst für´s begleitete Offshoreangeln sind diese Kajaks auf jeden Fall top. Wer im Stehen drillen will, oder ständig andere Sitzpositionen einnehmen muß oder möchte, hat ja die Möglichkeit, sich für ein Schlauchi, oder gar noch größeres zu entscheiden.
Anmerkung zum Schleppangeln: klappt prima mit dem Kajak.

Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> diese Teile habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber ich finde keinen Händler.


 
http://www.ekue-sport-celle.de/xoom....html&XTCsid=29a7716231d282091e61e49c98cd0de8

@Knurri, guck mal hier, ist zwar recht teuer, aber eh man selbst fummelt.....


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Anmerkung zum Schleppangeln: klappt prima mit dem Kajak.



Klappt sogar super. Ich denke, dass solche Fragen wie Ausleger oder gar Segel auch etwas mit wenig bis gar keine Praxiserfahrung zu tun haben. Ich stell mir gerade vor, dass da ein zünftiger Dorsch, Hecht oder sonstwas auf meinen Schleppköder semmelt und ich dann erstmal beidrehen und Segel reffen muß bzw. mein Kajak in den Wind drehen soll. Mit einem Segel brauche ich einen Kiel bzw. ein Schwert und eine Steueranlage. Wenn ich so mit meinem Boot beschäftigt bin, welches von einem besseren Fisch locker aus der Spur gezogen wird, dann frage ich mich, wie ich dann noch zwei oder drei Angelruten bedienen soll.

Wer schneller lange Strecken zurücklegen will, der soll sich doch ein kleines Schlauchboot auf einen Hänger schnaller, damit ist er dann reichlich mobil und kann das mit einem kleinen AB ganz entspannt bedienen. Der Reiz des Kanuangelns bzw. Bellybootangelns liegt in seiner Ursprünglichkeit und Einfachheit. Moderne SOT sind schon ziemlich gut auf die Bedürfnisse von anglern zugeschnitten. Wer sich mit einem solchen Boot auf die Ostsee oder gar auf norwegische Gewässer begibt, der muß sich mit evt. Gefahren gut auseinandersetzen und sollte keinen Hang zum Leichtsinn haben. 

Dazu kommt ja auch noch eine sportliche Note, denn eine gewisse Fitness ist schon angesagt. Andererseits sieht man, dass auch ältere Herren wie Piet oder Georg noch gut auf dem Wasser zurecht kommen.


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Supersachen und interessante Leute hier muss man schon sagen. Wird Zeit, dass ich mir auch so ein SOT besorge.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Klappt sogar super. Ich denke, dass solche Fragen wie Ausleger oder gar Segel auch etwas mit wenig bis gar keine Praxiserfahrung zu tun haben.



schön wenn du schon so sicher auf einem Kajak unterwegs bist!
Und wenn ich darüber nachdenke wie ich mir meinen Anfang als Kajakangler so sicher wie möglich gestalte, bin ich der Meinung dass gerade zwei kleine Ausleger mir dabei behilflich sind.
Ich finde diese Teile hier eine recht vernünftigen Lösung.
Muss nur noch mit Piet reden ob die überhaupt an dieses Kajak ran gehen.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> schön wenn du schon so sicher auf einem Kajak unterwegs bist!



Knurri, da hast du natürlich recht. Dein Link funzt nicht so recht, kannst du das Kajak mal nennen bitte. Das Beste ist für Interessierte sich mal auf einem Kajaktreffen sehen zu lassen und probe zu fahren. Zumindest mein SOT hat nun garnichts von diesen kippeligen Normalwildwasserbooten oder von Kanus, bei denen der Schwerpunkt durch die Sitzposition ungleich höher liegt. Probieren geht über studieren. Diese Prionkissen sind natürlich auch verglichen mit anderen Auslegerkonstruktionen eher dezent und dienen wirklich nur der Unfallsicherung. Beim normalen Paddeln sind die wohl noch nichtmal im Wasser.

Apropos Knurri,....

Kajakangeln in norwegeischen Fjorden???;+;+;+


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

jetzt müsste der Link gehen.

Erst einmal will ich im Winter hier auf der Ostsee damit  unterwegs sein.
Anfangen werde ich damit im November, bis Ende Oktober bin ich ja noch in Norge unterwegs.
Da natürlich mit jede Menge PS unterm Hintern. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> jetzt müsste der Link gehen.



Jep geht. Ich habe das Boot von Piet schon gefahren. Es ist mit 80cm recht breit. Du hast ja recht, auch wenn ich der Ansicht bin, dass es schon schwierig ist Peters Boot umzuschmeißen, ist es natürlich für das eigene Plaisir angenehmer, wenn man sich sicher fühlt, zumal man einfach leichter kentert, wenn man sich unsicher fühlt.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich hätte erwähnen sollen, dass ich auch schon das Kajak von Piet testen durfte.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Andererseits sieht man, dass auch ältere Herren wie Piet oder Georg noch gut auf dem Wasser zurecht kommen.



Dor proot wi noch över, Hein Schnarr :r


----------



## elbpirat

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also ich saß am WE nun auch das erste mal auf einem Sit On Top Kajak und muss sagen das die Dinger recht stabil sind. #

Natürlich hat man am anfang ein komisches Gefühl, aber das Gefühl das ich kentern könnte hatte ich nun wirklich nicht! 

Ich hätte bei diesen Auslegern eher die Angst das mir ein Fisch da rein schwimmt und ich einfach wieder mehr hindernisse habe um den Fisch sicher zu drillen! 

Auf jedenfall kann ich so ein SOT für die Küste nur empfehlen! Es macht einfach nur super LAUNE :vik: !!! 

Und wenn ich Mittwoch im Lotto gewonnen habe dan hole ich mir ein eigenes!!!:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dor proot wi noch över, Hein Schnarr :r


 
#6 Gutes Posting Georg....sag mal haste noch ne Pulle von dem dansk geriatrol? separatet from pure malt?
Is aber nur für so alte Leute wie uns gelle?|supergri|supergri
Piet


----------



## rob

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@knurri: dein kajak hat aber nur eine zuladung von 150 kilo.
da kannst DU dir nicht einmal ein jausenbrot mitnehmen geschweige den eine angel und kunstköder:q:q:q

sorry für das off topic!
lese interessiert seit anfang an mit.
lg rob


----------



## dkanglerpapa

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin, ich wollte mich mal vorstellen, nachdem ich nun seit mindestens einem Jahr so leise zuhöre, was Ihr alles anbaut.

Ich fahre zwar seit 15 Jahren kajak auf wildwasser im Inland aber angle erst seit 2,5 Jahren, und bin nun vom Familienangeln mit dem zehnjährigen Sohn, der langsam den Reiz des Neuen verliert, zum Entschluss gekommen, das eine mit dem anderne zu verbinden und würde gerne mal Mefo und Dorsch hinterherpaddeln. Ich fahre einen Kühlschrnak mit Küche und klo und kann das Teil aufs Dach laden und wollte vom 3. bis 8. 10. nach DK. Ist da ne gute Stelle wo ich die Fam. in Sichtweite parken kann und eine Chance auf  evtl. 1000 Würfe habe. Ist das im Oktober noch oder schon möglich?

Ich würde mich über Infos freuen.
Danke
Gruß


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin moin...

@ elbpirat

lad doch mal bitte ein oder zwei Fotos vom Trip hoch.....am besten die Mefo im Boot und den Sonnenuntergang aus der SoT sicht 

thanks


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So da sind die Bilder.....


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nach meiner langen Reise durch das Netzwerk und der hier gefundenen Infos sehe ich als meine Favoriten das Rotomod Kajak Key Largo HiLuxe und das Ocean Prowler Trident 13 Angler. Was meint ihr? In folgender Reihenfolge geeignet für Fluss, große Seen und Meer oder?
Habt ihr noch Tipps und Infos? Bin 1,70m groß und 86kg schwer.


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Heuwiese, beachte auch mal das Leergewicht Deiner gewählten Yaks. Das dürfte an die 30 kg gehen, da gibt es wesentlich leichtere. Wenn Du allerdings darauf keinen Wert legst, sind das schon richtig gute Schlachtschiffe.


----------



## Feuerqualle

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Hunter:
Schöne Bilder. Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin

Ich muss/will mich von meinem Kayak trennen. Vielleicht hat ja einer Interresse? 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2656291#post2656291


----------



## Pat4

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo,habe leichte probleme mein kayak aufs autodach zu bringen(knapp 30 kg).ist schon nen kraftakt.wie macht ihr das so?gibt es hilfen?

grüße patrick


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin...

Ich hab da nicht solche Probleme... Links und rechts anner Seite angefasst (mitte) und dann rauf aufs Dach 
Ich habe sein Siel ums Kajak wo  man es super anfasser kann und rauf heben kann ...


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo,

ich kann dazu nur eine Ladehilfe empfehlen. Diese gibt es z.B. von Eckla oder von Prion.
Die Ladehilfe wird auf dem Autodach einfach ausgezogen und dann der Bug des Bootes draufgelegt. Danach kann man das Boot am Heck hochheben und legt es dann auf den Dachträger. Anschließend wird der Bug ebenfalls auf den Dachträger geschoben. Vorteil: Man muss so nur circa die Hälfte des Gewichtes tragen. Ohne dieses Ladehilfe könnte ich mein Boot (30kg, 4,80m) gar nicht alleine aufs Dach bekommen.


----------



## Pat4

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo,
habe mir jetzt provisorisch etwas ähnliches gebaut.Alte Zeltstange an einem Ende einigermaßen eckig geschlagen.Diese stecke ich in die hohle Querstrebe meines Dachträgers.Dann Aufladen wie beschrieben.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Morgen zusammen!


Endlich kann ich guten Gewissens ein paar Ocken locker machen, die Umweltprämie sei gepriesen!
:vik:
Ein Angelkajak soll es also werden, für die Seen ein meiner Umgebung und ein- oder zweimal im Jahr soll es auch für die Ostseeküste reichen.

Nur, was kaufen???
Möchte nicht sooo viel ausgeben, so an max. 800 Euro hätte ich gedacht, nach Möglichkeit incl. Versand.

Um Vorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Rotomod Tango


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wie wäre es denn mit dem???
http://www.kanusport-erkner.de/Uberblick/Verkauf/Kajaks/Angelkajaks/Fishin_/fishin_.html


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, dann kann es also bald losgehen!
Nach einem sehr netten Telefonat längs durch die gesamte Republik :vik: ist die Bestelllung raus und ich hoffentlich bald auf dem See...
und dann beizeiten wieder auf DER See, der Ostsee nämlich. 
Hab mich letztlich für das Fishin entschieden, nach telefonischer Abklärung mit einem anderen Schwergewicht, ob das Teil die beiden Zentner (mindestens ) auch packt.


----------



## taucher1940

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Doch es gibt eine Auslegerkonstruktion Marke Eigenbau die ich im Internet gesehen habe.
An einem teleskopierbaren Ausleger wird an einer Seite als Schwimmer ein Auftriebskörper
für Rettungsschwimmer angebaut. Dieser kann bei erreichen der Angelposition stufenlos
ein oder ausgefahren werden. Materialwert ca. 30€. Es gibt bei Youtube ein Video mit einer
Segelanlage für Kayak.
Gruß taucher1940


----------



## taucher1940

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo schau Dir erst ein passendes Kayak beim Händler an und dann schau im Winter bei
ebay nach dem ausgewählten Bootstyp. Für 800 ,€ bekommst Du noch eine passable
Plastikschüssel mit Schott oder Auftriebskörpern, baust Dir noch einen teleskopierbaren
Ausleger damit Du sicher liegst. Ein Zweier sollte es zum Kayakangeln schon sein.
Gruß taucher1940


----------



## taucher1940

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Im Internet gibt es zwei Antriebe für Kayaks zu sehen.
Der eine ist ein Honda-Viertakt 1,64 PS/HP Seitenbordmotor für weite Strecken. Mit einem
5 Liter Normalbenzinkanister kommt man 18 Stunden weit. Geschwindigkeit von 4 km/h bis
12 km/h für ein Festkayak-Zweier.
Der andere Kayak motor ist elektrisch von Torqeedo mit 400 W Antriebsleistung und einer
Reichweite von bis 4 Stunden (langsamste Geschwindigkeit 2 km/h bis max 8km/h)
Bei max-Geschwindigkeit hält die Batterie ca 30 Minuten.Vorteil: Antrieb ist hochschwenkbar und behindert nicht beim Paddeln. Gewicht für beide Antriebe ca 7 - 8kg.
Videos von YouTube unter:http://www.Kayakmotor.de Rubrik Wassersport.
Diese Dinge bringt man bequem in jedem Auto unter und ist sehr flexibel.

taucher1940


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mir wäre das alles zu viel Gerödel.
Da kann man sich ja gleich ein Schlauchboot mit 5 PS Motor kaufen und angeln fahren.
Die Vorteile eines Kajaks sind ja gerade die Mobilität und die geht glaube ich um so mehr man dran schraubt verloren.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## LarryHH

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo, 
mal ne kurze Frage. Habt ihr an euren Booten einen Auflaufschutz ? Wenn ja aus welchem Material und womit befestigt ?

Gruß LarryHH


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Was bitte soll ein Auflaufschutz sein?  #c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Larry: Wenn du das meinst, was ich denke, brauchst du das nicht, da das Material stand halten kann


----------



## LarryHH

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also ich meine unten an Bug und Heck eventuell irgengwelche Gummimatten oder so. An meinem Kanadier sind das Aluschienen. Wenn ihr die Boote auf Beton abladet schrammt nichts ab ?
Gruß LarryHH


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also fest installiert habe ich so etwas nicht. Ein Boot ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und Kratzer lassen sich nunmal nicht vermeiden (z.B. bei Grundkontakt oder wenn das Boot vom Wasser auf den Sandstrand gezogen wird).
Beim Abladen des Bootes auf Beton lege ich einfach was unter den Bug. Dazu habe ich ein Garten-Kniekissen aus Schaumstoff aus den Baumarkt. Geht ganz gut


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



LarryHH schrieb:


> Also ich meine unten an Bug und Heck eventuell irgengwelche Gummimatten oder so. An meinem Kanadier sind das Aluschienen. Wenn ihr die Boote auf Beton abladet schrammt nichts ab ?
> Gruß LarryHH



Hab mir auf dem Flohmarkt für 1 Euro so eine Isomatte gekauft. Kann man vielseitig verwenden (Dachträger umwickeln, Unterlage usw.)  und auch in passende Stücke schneiden. 

Günter


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Eigentlich bei den Sit on Tops nicht nötig( oder anderen Booten aus PE), 
die Kielstreifen sollen ja den Rumpf  im Flachwasser/beim Anlanden vor Steinen schützen,auf dem Parkplatz benutzt man den Bootswagen und das Auf und Abladen beschädigt den Rumpf normal nicht.

Ist der Kanandier aus GfK?  da sieht das völlig anders aus, das geht bei Boden/Steinkontakt sehr schnell kaputt.

Das PE Material der SOT´s steckt da wesentlich mehr weg, ich ziehe das z.B. auch problemlos die Steilküste hoch und runter und über die Steine am Strand ohne das da was Großartiges passiert ausser ein paar Kratzern.

Aber das Boot so über Beton zu ziehen würd ich auch nicht machen, das wäre mir zu heftig, lieber den Wagen drunter und gut.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## LarryHH

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo, danke für die Antworten. #6
Ich glaube ich werde mich wohl auf das unterlegen einer Matte beschränken. Mir ist bei meiner Jungfernfahrt der Gedanke gekommen das alles Angeklebte unterhalb der Wasserlinie doch ganz schön das Fahrverhalten beeinträchtigen würde...
In diesem Sinne ... 
LarryHH
​


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dem???
> http://www.kanusport-erkner.de/Uberblick/Verkauf/Kajaks/Angelkajaks/Fishin_/fishin_.html


 
Der Rutenhalter ist ja vor dem Paddel, stört denn da die Rute nicht? #c


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moinsen liebe Angelsportbegeisterte,

heute ist es schon wieder passiert. Ich stehe morgens auf, denke mir was für ein geiles Wetter, kralle mir mein Belly Boot und fahre nach Dahme zum TP. Dort angekommen sehe ich auf dem Wasser schon allerhand Verkehr und ein kurzes Interview mit einem Spinnfischer auf dem Parkplatz lässt meine Hoffnung auf Dorsch wachsen....Bis dahin is noch alles gut....

Jetzt die hässliche Wendung: Ich Pumpe mein Belly auf und bemerke ein mir doch schon zu gut bekanntes Zischen aus einer der 2 Luftkammern.:v:v:v:v Wie meine Laune danach aussah kann sich jeder denken.
Es ist bereits das dritte mal, das mir so ein sch**** passiert.:c

Ich hab mir vorgenommen mir diesmal keinen neuen Schlauch zu leisten, da ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein Angelkajak zu besorgen. Meine Frage is jetzt, ob hier zufällig jemand ist, der weiß wo man so etwas bekommt, wie teuer das ganze ist und und und.#c Ich wohne in Ostholstein und wüsste nich wo ich eins bekommen könnte.
Über vielerlei Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dierk01

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Angelgeiler,

vielleicht guckst Du hier :http://www.kajak-24.de/

Gruß Dierk


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Jungs und Mädels,
Ich bin gerade in Australien, habe gestern meine ersten selbstgefangenen Calamares gegessen und hatte auch sonst schon den einen oder anderen bunten Fisch an der Angel
und jetzt lese ich, dass es langsam wieder bei euch an der Ostsee langsam wieder auf Dorsch und Silberbarren losgeht
ICH BIN VERDAMMT NEIDISCH!!!
Mein Kajak liegt gut verpackt zuhause in der Scheune und würde sicher auch mal wieder gerne aufs Wasser :-(
Naja was das Material angeht ist es hier in Australien garnicht schlecht, bei denen ist Angeln der Eholungssport Numer 1:
Preise nicht mit uns zu vergleichen, Angelläden an jeder Ecke, Kajaks werden einem hinterher geschmissen und es gibt jede Angel sowohl in der normalen Farbe als auch in Pink für die Mädels...

So, ich wünsche euch ein paar schöne Herbsttage und tolle Fänge


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das wärs hinfliegen und zurück paddeln son Quatsch aber mal ne Fräge an die Paddelnden unter uns die hier geblieben sind was haltet ihr von Trockenanzügen ? Gruß Roland #h


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Trockenanzug ist sicher keine schlechte Idee, wenn das für die Wildwasserfahrer gut ist, kanns dem Meeresangler nicht schaden. Und wirkliches (Alpen-)wildwasser ist auch saukalt!
Ich hab mir eine Paddeljacke mit Latexhüftabschlusss und -halsabschluss gekauft, bisher nur probegetragen, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass da Wasser durchkom mt. Ist am Hals allerdings sehr gewöhnungsbdeürftig, weil supereng. Eine passende Hose mit Neobeinbündchen und Hüftabschluss hab ich bei ebay gebraucht erworben. Wenns demnächst etwas ruhiger auf der Ostsee ist, will ichs mal ausprobieren. Wichtig ist halt noch das  warme Zeug darunter, ggf. mit einem Neopren-Longjohn. 

*Was mir noch fehlt wäre ein paar Neoprenbootsstiefel, die auch wirklich wasserdicht sind. 
*
Im Sommer bzw. in der Übergangszeit habe ich kurze Neobootsschuhe ggf. mit Neostrümpfen benutzt, aber da kommt immer etwas Wasser rein. Und jetzt möchte ich eigentlich auf kalte Füsse verzichten!

Watanzug kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, da ich ein Sit-in fahre und die Stiefel zu groß sind für den Fußbereich mit Steuerpedalen.

*Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tip?*

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, das Boot is da....
:l
wenn ich dir ein wenig auf die Nerven gegangen bin, Peter, nix für ungut...


... und wir haben ziemlich viel Wind hier im Süden. Wenn morgen alles klappt, werde ich mal eine Runde probeschleppen gehen.

Mal sehen, ob alles mit der Arretierung der diversen Beckmann´schen Ausbaustufen hinhaut (Ankeranlage...). Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie möchte ich das Boot nicht anbohren.
#d

Ob 5-Minuten Epoxidkleber wohl auch gehen würde?
Das hält an den meisten Materialien bombenfest. Dummerweise bekommt man es kaum mehr von der Unterlage ab, wenn z.B. mal was an den Paddelhalterungen abbrechen sollte. 
Hhhmmm...
|bigeyes

und noch was: transportiert ihr das Sit on top auf dem Träger mit der Luke nach unten oder nach oben???


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich war letzte Woche mit nem Shorty Neoprenanzug unter Jacke und Hose auf der Ostsee und muß sagen, echt kuschelig warm. Aber ohne was drüber wird das glaube ich auch mit nem Langen echt kalt. ( -o  so kalt |supergri) Aber der grosse Nachteil ist, wenn man Pieseln muß hat man nen Problem. Wathose runter, Jacke aus, Hose runter Reisverschluß am Rücken runterfummeln und los gehts. Dann steht man da im Wind und Regen mit bloß nen bisschen was um die Oberschenkel herrum. Ich nähe mir auf jedem Fall noch nen Reisverschluß ein. Auch wenn es vieleicht noch so dämlich aussieht, denn von der Wärme her hat mir das schon gefallen. :m


----------



## Fidde

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Evilcamper

Nähe dir bloß keinen Reißverschluß ein. Aus dem Taucherbereich weiß ich, dass die sich aus Neopren einen "Schlauch" an entsprechender Stelle einkleben, denn bei Jagdwettbewerben (nein, nicht in Deutschland) sind die Jungs fast den ganzen Tag im Wasser.
Ach ja, bei Nichtgebrauch wird der Schlauch dann nach innen in den Anzug gesteckt und hält so wieder ausreichend dicht. Vergiss aber nicht ihn vorher wieder leer zu machen |bigeyes


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|bigeyes ... 
Wow... na das klingt ja mal abenteuerlich. Und sieht dazu warscheinlich auch interressant aus.


----------



## Fidde

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Klar, sieht super aus  Kannst Dir auch bunt machen und ordentlich was aus der Hose hängen lassen :m


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So Leute nun gehöre auch zu den stolzen Besitzern eines Kajaks!
Gerade hat ein LKW vor meiner Tür gehalten und es wurden zwei Jaks geliefert.

Das lustige daran ich hatte keine bestellt.
Mein Sohn und Christian einige von euch ja schon bekannt haben mir so ein Teil zum Geburtstag geschenkt.
Fabian hat sich gleich auch noch eins bestellt, darum zwei.
Ich habe zwar noch nicht Geburtstag aber bin trotzdem sprachlos.
Die Typen werde ich erst einmal richtig knuddeln wenn sie von Arbeit kommen.
Werde jetzt erst noch einmal in die Garage gehen und alles bei mir sacken lassen.
Muss auch erst einmal Platz schaffen da ich mit so etwas nicht gerechnet habe.
Bilder folgen.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ostsee ich komme!


----------



## Laksos

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Oups, Knurri, |bigeyes

Glückwunsch! #6


Sehen ja genauso aus wie das Teil, was unser Martin in den Herbstferien in DK fahren durfte!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6 Supiburschi...also doch nicht eins aus der Flensburger Werft..:q Ich mein so zum Aufblasen.....
Wann ist denn Taufe? Gute Entscheidung.
Piet


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich werde jetzt so schnell wie möglich alles was noch dazu gehört besorgen.
Ich meine die passende Bekleidung für meinen Sohn und dann geht es los.
Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich nicht mehr zu halten bin.
Wird auch Zeit, dass ich mal wieder zur Ostsee komme.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## kayak-kapitän

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Glückwunsch zum fish`in.
Ein gutes kayak, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jo... glückwunsch. Sind echt geile Teile... (ich liebe sie:l)


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #6 Supiburschi...also doch nicht eins aus der Flensburger Werft..:q Ich mein so zum Aufblasen.....
> Wann ist denn Taufe? Gute Entscheidung.
> Piet




ich glaube du hast das schon lange vor mir gewusst.
Überlege mal, hast du vor kurzem mit jemanden über zwei Jaks gesprochen. 
Was ist los mit deiner HP, ich wollte gerade noch zwei Schwimmwesten bestellen.
Habe aber keine gefunden.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

reicht diese Hose Ron Thompson - AQUASAFE KoRon Thompson - AQUASAFE Komplettangebot mit Schuhe aus fürs Angeln vom Kajak.
Kann man bei diesem Händler bestellen oder gibt es da schlechte Erfahrungen.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Knurri,

den Shop und die Ron Thompson Watklamotten kenn ich zwar nicht, aber besondere Ansprüche an die Wathose stellt das Paddeln eigentlich nicht.

Hauptsache Du kannst Dich darin vernünftig bewegen und die Jacke hat vernünftig dichte Bündchen.

Wenn Du vorm Einsteigen die Luft aus der Hose lässt ( ist ernst gemeint, eine Kniebeuge und dann erst Gürtel zu) sitzt es sich wesentlich bequemer und man hat nicht so aufgepumpte Hosenbeine.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Nach dem ich mich nun in den letzten Tagen intensiv mit Wathosen beschäftigt habe, ist meine Entscheidung für eine Greys GRXi Breathable Waders gefallen.
Ist der einzige Anbieter mit so einer riesigen Auswahl an unterschiedlichen Größen.
Ob die Hose etwas taugt, werde ich dann schon merken.
Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Knurri,

das wird schon funktionieren, die Hosen werden ja eh nur beim Ein und Aussteigen gefordert, das bisserl Tropfwasser während der Fahrt merkt man nicht mal.

Ich wünsch Dir dann viel Spaß und Petri beim Testen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Kajakfahrer,

ich überlege jetzt auch schon lange mir ein Kajak zuzulegen, hauptsächlich für Rhein und Main aber auch für die Ostsee.

Jetzt meine Frage, was haltet Ihr von diesen Faltkajaks?
Ist das eine Alternative zu den normalen?
Darauf gekommen bin ich wegen dem Leichteren Transport.

Ist das wirklich eine Alternative, wie sieht es mit Dichtheit aus, fährt einer von euch ein Faltkajak?

Danke schon mal für die Infos

Gruß David


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo David,

ich hatte früher mal einen Klepper, relativ praktisch ( wenn einen drei Rucksäcke nicht stören, weiß gar nicht ob das immer noch so ist?) aber kein Vergleich zu den Sit on Tops die die meisten zum Angeln nutzen.

Um die Dichtheit brauchst Du dir die wenigsten Sorgen zu machen, eher um die Stabilität beim Werfen und Drillen.

Die Sit on Tops sind deutlich breiter und stabiler als normale Kajaks (egal ob zum Falten, Festrumpf oder Aufblasboot)
und sie haben einen weiteren Vorteil: sie sind im Prinzip unsinkbar.
Guck Dir den Trööt mal in Ruhe an, das wirst Du eine Menge dazu finden.

Rhein und Main haben aber u.U. ganz schön Strömung und Schiffsverkehr oder? Ob ich mich da im Kajak so wohl fühlen würde....


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also ich habe mein Faltboot jetzt gerade verkauft. Es war mir einfach zu aufwendig!

Ich hatte einen Zweier, alleine aufbauen empfand ich als Strapaze, Gewicht bei ca. 30 kg + Paddel, Angel usw. - also selbst mit Bootswagen an der Ostsee im Sand eine Strafe. 

Ich fahre jetzt ein Sit-in (irgendwo weiter vorne sind ein paar Bilder), Prijon Cruiser 430, ist 68 cm breit und auch noch zum fahren ohne Angel benutzbar. Und unsinkbar sind die mittlerweile wohl alle, da diese Art Boot mittlerweile eine abgeschottete Spitze und meist auch noch ein/zwei abgeschottete Gepäckfächer hat. Und ich denke egal ob Sit-on-top oder Sit-in ein Gefühl fürs Boot muss man so oder so entwickeln.


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Hallo Kajakfahrer,
> 
> ich überlege jetzt auch schon lange mir ein Kajak zuzulegen, hauptsächlich für Rhein und Main aber auch für die Ostsee.
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage, was haltet Ihr von diesen Faltkajaks?
> Ist das eine Alternative zu den normalen?
> Darauf gekommen bin ich wegen dem Leichteren Transport.
> 
> Ist das wirklich eine Alternative, wie sieht es mit Dichtheit aus, fährt einer von euch ein Faltkajak?
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Infos
> 
> Gruß David


Moin 
Wegen dem Packmaß kann ich Dir eins empfehlen das ich seit einem halben Jahr auf der Ostsee fahre! Es ist ein Sit on Top 
als Schlauchboot!

Die Packmaße sind ohne Luft 70x 50cm!
Es ist 3,05m und hat eine Breite von 90cm,bei einem gewicht von 11kg.

Sevylor Kcc305 Rio


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Kajakboardies,

ich habe da mal ne Frage.
Leider habe ich hier mit der normalen Suche keinen Eintrag zu folgendem Thema gefunden:
Kajak mit Elektromotor!
Folgendes Komplettboot gibt es von Ocean Kayak:
http://img18.*ih.us/img18/9246/torqueh.jpg
Kostet etwa $2000,- habe hier aber noch keinen Laden mit dem Boot gefunden.
Was mich aber mal interessieren würde, habt Ihr Minn Kotas z.B. an Eurem Kajak montiert....und zwar nicht seitlich? Gibt es da nicht einen Montagekit, sodass das nicht nach einem Provisorium ausschaut?
Also, bitte um Hinweise und Tipps, sofern Euch da etwas bekannt ist!
Danke#6


----------



## LarryHH

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wie wird das gesteuert ?


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

also ich würd sagen die ruderpinne ist hochgeklappt, sieht aber interessant aus das schiff.


----------



## MartinVahldiek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hi greece 68,

sieht echt gut aus und auch preislich interessant. hier die haendleradresse von der ocean webiste:


Kagro Paddling
Billbrookdeich 203
Hambourg
Phone: 00.49.40.670.60.21
Fax: 00.49.40.670.60.22
E-mail: kagro@paddling.de
Website: www.paddling.de

Bitte berichte mal weiter, wie es gelaufen ist.

Martin


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Greece 68, 

als Alternative für beliebige Kajaks:

http://www.torqeedo.com/de/hn/produkte/ultralight.html


Ist von Dir aus nicht mal zu weit weg, die sitzen in Starnberg

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ausserdem gibt es die Modelle von Native Watercraft!!!
Einige mit Pedalatrieb und einer übersetzung von 1:10 (eine Pedalumdrehung = 10 umdrehungen an der Schraube !!!) und auch mit Elektromotor!!!!
Infos über www.kruse-leutner.de dort wird euch dann euer Stützpunkthändler in der nähe genannt und ihr könnt euch dort mit dem "Schiff" eindecken...

das Pedalmodell hat übrigens einen sehr großen VORTEIL gegenüber dem so oft gelobten Hobiy "Paddelantieb" denn der NW Pedalantieb ist 
1. genau wie bei einem Fahrrad eine Tretbewegung und 
2. kann man mit dem Boot dann auch Rückwärts fahren !!!!


liebe Grüße

Mirco


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Geiler Antrieb aber die Info einen Tag zu  spät für mich aber guggen gostet nix #6


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise zu den motorisierten Kajaks. Mal schauen, was ich noch herausbekommen kann. Der Torquedo ist zwar schick und leicht, aber unbezahlbar....€1500,- ist fern jeglich logischem Upgrade eines Kajaks....trotzdem Danke für den Tipp!
Hat hier denn niemand ein Kajak mit nem Elektro-Antrieb ausgestattet? #6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ne#d die Boardies sind alle noch recht rüstig denn angeln hält jung:m


----------



## **bass**

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hey leute mit grossem interresse hab ich jetz diesen tröd fast integral durchgelesen hab nicht geglaubt dass es soviele interressierte in dem bereich gibt!

ich hab mir jetzt dann auch eins gekauft! wegen platzmangel, und cabrio hab ich mir aber ein aufblasbares  gekauft nämlich das Sevylor Canyon SC 320 Kajak für den der es villeicht kennt. macht echt einen sehr guten und stabielen eindruck, ist zwar für 2 personen ausgelegt aber als angler braucht mann eh immer viel platz ; )

nun zu meinen fragen für die, die auch so gummienten besitzen, hat jemand villeicht ein paar anbauten auf den booten gemacht? mann kann ja schlecht was anschrauben ; )

interressieren würde mich, echolotunterbringung, paddelhalterung villeicht rutenhalter? wäre für jede info dankbar


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@greece68

Da gibt es ein Problem mit den Akkus.
Das wiegt ganz schnell eine ganze Menge.
Bis zu 30kg als Zuladung mußt du schon kalkulieren.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo an alle .ich habe auch seit einem jahr ein angelkajak,welches ich aber ausser einer probefahrt mit abtauchen nicht wieder benutzt habe.ich habe leider keine ahnung|kopfkrat was das thema ausrüstung,insbesondere bekleidung ,betrifft.ich bin aber ganz wild drauf es wieder zu benutzen.vielleicht kann mir jemannd weiter helfen .ich würde auch gerne mal bei einem treffen der kajakangler dabei sein um  mir eure ausrüstung anzuschauen.ich wohne an der hohwachter bucht.leider gibt es hier anscheinend keine kajakangler.:c
also vielleicht bis bald


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



greece68 schrieb:


> Hallo Kajakboardies,
> 
> ich habe da mal ne Frage.
> Leider habe ich hier mit der normalen Suche keinen Eintrag zu folgendem Thema gefunden:
> Kajak mit Elektromotor!
> Folgendes Komplettboot gibt es von Ocean Kayak:
> http://img18.*ih.us/img18/9246/torqueh.jpg
> Kostet etwa $2000,- habe hier aber noch keinen Laden mit dem Boot gefunden.
> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde, habt Ihr Minn Kotas z.B. an Eurem Kajak montiert....und zwar nicht seitlich? Gibt es da nicht einen Montagekit, sodass das nicht nach einem Provisorium ausschaut?
> Also, bitte um Hinweise und Tipps, sofern Euch da etwas bekannt ist!
> Danke#6


hallo ,ich habe das selbe kajak ,allerdings ohne antrieb.der ocean kajak händler in hamburg kann das bestimmt importieren.
adresse billbtookdeich 203
           22113 hamburg
           040-6706021
mfg von der ostsee


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Nichtsnutz,

schau doch mal hier rein, da treffen sich einige Angler und es sind bestimmt auch welche mit ihrem Kajak dabei! 
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

danke dir knurrhahn , genau diese seite habe ich gesucht.#6
ich komm gar nicht mehr vom computer weg .
eigentlich wollte ich heute morgen angeln gehen
war mal auf deiner seite .hast ja super reisen im angebot.da werde ich im januar bestimmt mal drauf zurück kommen.
leider sind ferienhäuser für eine person oft zu teuer,deshalb fahr ich meistens mit dem wohni, aber da hast du bestimmt auch etwas.

mfg aus der hohwachter bucht

ps kann mann das lollandangebot auch auch für eine person buchen?


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Nichtsnutz (mmh, das ist ja auch ein toller Name)!|rolleyes
Auch von mir erst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen im Anglerboard. 

Du scheinst mir ja auch ein richtiger Spezi zu sein |supergri
Du wohnst an der Ostsee, hast ein Angler-Kayak, bist damit im Frühjahr einmal "baden" gegangen und willst jetzt wieder in der kalten Jahreszeit einen 2. Versuch starten. Was hast Du eigentlich den ganzen Sommer über gemacht, als das Wasser warm war ;+ - die optimale Zeit, um mit dem Kajak zu üben. |kopfkrat

Sicherheit ist das oberste Gebot! Ich habe selber ein Ocean Sit-on-Top und wundere mich, dass Du damit "baden" gegangen ist. Natürlich muss man erst einmal ein Gefühl für das Kajak erhalten - und das geht halt nur auf dem Wasser. 
So ein SOT ist eigentlich sehr kippstabil - aber es kann natürlich dennoch passieren, dass man mal kentert. Der Vorteil des SOTs gegenüber einem "normalen" Kajak" ist, dass es nicht volllaufen kann und daher unsinkbar ist. Das Wiederaufsteigen sollte man aber dennoch zumindest mal geübt haben und evtl. geeignete Hilfsmittel griffbereit haben (ich habe z.B. eine Mini-Strickleiter). Feststoff-Schwimmweste sowie geeignete Bekleidung sind natürlich zwingend erforderlich. Aber das scheint ja bei Dir vorhanden zu sein.

Ich würde Dir bis auf weiteres auf keinen Fall empfehlen alleine rauszufahren. Komm doch am 30.12. zum A*B*BB*C, dort werden auf jeden Fall einige Kayaks am Start sein.
Da werden Sie geholfen :m


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo an dorsch-schnappi und die anderen im board
meinen nicknamen hat mir meine frau gegeben und die muss es ja wissen,denn sie hat immer recht|splat2:
den sommer über hatte ich leider wenig zeit ,da ich fast ständig mit meinem alten wohni auf reisen war .ich bin dabei auch leider nur zweimal zum angeln gekommen .aber am 30.12. bin ich natürlich dabei.ich freu mich riesig endlich mal kontakt mit anderen angelverrückten aufzunehmen.
ich bin sonst meistens alleine oder mit meiner frau zum angeln.allerdings hat meine frau wenig zeit ,weil sie viel arbeitet um mir ein sorgenfreies leben zu ermöglichen.
so nun schluss mit dem gesülze.

bis bald

ps. mein vollbad in der ostsee habe ich genommen als ich meiner frau die am strand stand, mit wilden zuwinken zeigen wollte das kajak fahren ganz einfach ist.:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja, Ja .... immer die Frauen 

Was hast Du denn jetzt eigentlich für ein Kajak? Mich würd echt interessieren, ob das Kentern am Kayak gelegen hat oder vielmehr an Deiner |wavey:- Technik :q

So, nun genug gefrotzelt. Selbstverständlich helfen wir Dir gerne. Toll, wenn Du am 30.12. dabei bist. Vielleicht klappt es ja auch schon an diesem Samstag in Dahme ?
Mal schauen, wann MacMarco starten will und ob ich bis dahin meinen Rausch von der Geburtstagsparty am Freitag ausgeschlafen habe.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo dorsch-schnappi, ich habe einen ocean prowler 13 trident.es sieht deinem sehr ähnlich.und du hast recht es ist sehr kippstabil ,wenn man den keine faxen macht.ich freu mich auf dem 30.12. oder einen früheren termin der noch durch die gegend geistert.
viel spass bei der geburstagsparty

bis bald:vik:


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Noch mal was zum thema Motor. Das funktioniert schon auch weit entfernt der 30 Kilo. Ich habe mir dieses Jahr was zusammengeschußtert, weil ich ne Schulterverletzung durch nen Mororadunfall habe und mir das Paddeln an manchen Tagen schwer fällt. (@BB-Cruiser nicht das Du denkst ich wäre Faul... naja ein bisschen vieleicht auch|rotwerden) Ich habe auf der linken Seite einen kleinen Ausleger montiert (genug Buchsen für Anbauteile sind ja da, zumindest beim Fish´in) wo das Ding dran hängt. Accus habe ich 3 Stück in der vorderen Stauluke paralel geschaltet. (3x12 Ah) Die wiegen ca.3,5 kilo das Stück. (2 würden vermutlich auch reichen, habe sie nämlich nie leer bekommen) Als Motor habe ich nen Rhino Cobold mit max 18 lbs. Der wiegt auch nur 2,5 kilo und die 18 lbs reichen für das Kajak im grunde genommen aus. Nur geht durch die seitliche Montage noch etwas an Energie verlohren, da man ja immer ein wenig gegenlenken muß. Nur hatte ich bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt auf der Ostsee das problem das die Gischt das Gehäuse des Motors unter Wasser gesetzt hat, und der Motor nun hin ist#c. Man sollte vieleicht vorher überprüfen ob das Gehäuse ganz dicht ist. Bei mir ist das Wasser durch die Schalter und die ausziehbare Pinne reingeschwappt. (die Pinne könnte man auch draußen lassen und abdichten und die Schalter mit Spritzschutzkappen überkleben). Für den winter habe ich mir aber vorgenommen eine Heckmontage mit Bowdenzügen zu bauen. (Winterabende sind ja soooo lang|supergri) Wollte nur sagen, es geht auch unterhalb von 30 Kg.
http://www.sea-sports.de/rhino-cobo..._ID=3&sessID=1o7po9enu4i6bukd216oaiu58dnfvtc7
http://www.pollin.de/shop/t/MzA3OTA...us/Blei_Akkus/Blei_Akkumulatoren_SEALAKE.html


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey:Hier mal was für Neueinsteiger, oder auch andere Kajakeinsteiger...|kopfkrat oder einfach alle, die Spaß auf dem Wasser haben wollen.....aber sicher :q:

*Sicherheit beim Paddeln*​


*Wahl des richtigen Bootes*​


Kriterien für die Auswahl sind natürlich zunächst einmal ganz individueller Natur. Hauptsächlich sollte aber der spätere Verwendungszweck entscheidend sein. Wenn man sich im Klaren darüber ist, was man mit dem Boot machen will ( Wandern, Angeln, oder Wildwasser) ergibt sich hieraus meistens ein bestimmter Kajaktyp. In diesem Fall möchte ich schwerpunktmäßig auf das Kajakangeln eingehen. Aus verschiedenen Gründen sind hierfür die Sit on Top Kajaks klar im Vorteil. Zum einen verbinden sie ein bequemes Handling mit der daraus entstehenden Mobilität und Unabhängigkeit, zum anderen gibt es Sicherheitsaspekte, die eindeutig für diese Art Kajak sprechen.
1a. *Angelkajaks* sollten von der Rumpfform eine möglichst hohe Kippstabilität aufweisen, ohne dabei an Wendigkeit und Tourentauglichkeit zu sehr zu verlieren, denn wir wollen ja eventuell auch, oder ausschließlich damit an der Küste fischen, wo man schnell auf beträchtliche Distanzen kommt. Mit einem Gewicht von ca. 20-30 KG ist es gut möglich, diese Boote allein auf das Autodach zu laden, auch, wenn man gerade von einer längeren Tour zurückkommt. Sicherheitstechnisch bringen die SOT den Vorteil der Selbstlenzung und Unsinkbarkeit mit sich. Auch der Wiedereinstieg aus dem tiefen Wasser ist ein unbedingtes Muss, wenn man bei winterlichen Temperaturen den Dorschen nachstellen möchte. Im Ernstfall bleiben einem Angler maximal 20 Minuten, in denen er in der Lage ist, sich selbst zu helfen, bevor die Kälte jede Eigenrettung unmöglich macht Dies sind Gründe, die mich automatisch zum SOT-Kajak führen.


Ein weiteres Kriterium sind natürlich die physischen Eigenschaften des Paddlers. Besonders die Körpergröße, Beinlänge…und das Gewicht.
2a. Natürlich muss man, wie bei einem Paar Schuhe, die eigenen körperlichen Eigenheiten und Fähigkeiten in die Entscheidung einfließen lassen. Lieber einmal Probepaddeln, um zu sehen, wie die Sitzposition ist, wie man mit dem Boot klar kommt, als nachher ein Boot zu haben, mit dem man unzufrieden ist. Wichtig ist die Beinlänge, und bei etwas kräftigeren Paddlern natürlich auch die Breite des Bootes. Zum Testen ruhig einmal folgendes ausprobieren: im knietiefen Wasser mit dem Rücken zum Boot in das Kajak hineinsetzen, und die Beine weiterhin außenbords baumeln lassen. Immer ein wenig mehr Gewicht nach vorne verlagern, weil man dann beim Kippen einfach aufstehen muss, um nicht ins Wasser zu fallen. In dieser Sitzposition vorsichtig nach vorne kippen, um die Stabilität auszutesten. Ein gutes Kajak hat in der Regel zwei Stabilisierungspunkte: einmal in Normallage, und dann noch einmal bei Schräglage kurz vor dem Kippen.
Wenn man ein sicheres Gefühl hat, dann die Beine in Fahrtrichtung schwenken, und schon sitzt man 
im Kajak und es kann losgehen.


Letztendlich sind natürlich auch die Eigenschaften des Bootes in Hinsicht auf das Angeln sehr wichtig. 
3a. Als Kajakangler kennt man seine Reviere, und weiß daher auch, wie die Anforderungen an das Kajak aussehen werden. Natürlich unterscheiden sich die Anforderungen an der offenen Küste erheblich von den Anforderungen auf Binnenseen, oder Flüssen mit Strömung. Wichtig sind neben den Fahreigenschaften auch die Möglichkeiten, die Ausrüstung sicher unterzubringen, Stauraum für trockene Bekleidung, für Köder, Angelruten und erforderliches Sicherheitsequipment. 


*Sicherheitsausrüstung*


*Wie überall gilt auch beim Kajakangeln *


*„Safety first“ .*​
*Dieses Thema ruft bei manchem ein gelangweiltes Gähnen hervor, und damit ist der erste Schritt in Richtung Rettereinsatz getan! Da wir unser Hobby in unserer Freizeit ausüben, um uns zu entspannen, darf unser Handeln nicht dazu führen, dass andere ihr Leben und ihre Gesundheit riskieren müssen, um uns aus Situationen zu retten, in die wir uns nie hätten begeben dürfen. Da aber nicht in jedem Fall vorhersehbar ist, was einem auf dem Wasser passiert, sollten wir die erforderliche Sorgfalt walten lassen. Dazu gehört natürlich eine angemessene Ausrüstung! *


*Schwimmweste*​

Unverzichtbar, egal, ob Schwimmer oder Nichtschwimmer ist eine Schwimmweste!​
Für das Kajakangeln sind die speziellen Feststoff Kajakwesten sinnvoll. 
Zum einen haben sie weit geschnittene Armöffnungen, zum anderen ist der Wiedereinstieg aus dem Tiefwasser einfacher, als mit einer Automatikweste, die im vorderen Bereich sehr aufträgt. Nachteil: Diese Westen sind lediglich Schwimmhilfen, und nicht ohnmachtsicher! Ein Nichtschwimmer und auch Kinder sollten auf jeden Fall eine echte Rettungsweste tragen! 


*Bekleidung*


Auch die Bekleidung gehört natürlich zur Schutzausrüstung. Vor Allem beim Kajakangeln im Winter sollte die Bekleidung vor Unterkühlung an der Luft, aber auch im Wasser schützen. Dies bedeutet, dass die Kleidung so gestaltet sein sollte, dass es nicht zum sofortigen Eindringen von Wasser kommt. In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich grundsätzlich darauf hinweisen, dass es keinen Sinn macht, sich im Wasser die Bekleidung auszuziehen, da die Bekleidung Dich nicht herunterzieht, solange Du schwimmst! In einem solchen Fall hält die Bekleidung sogar die Körperwärme und kann lebensrettend sein. Erst, wenn ein Helfer vor Ort ist, und es wegen der Bekleidung nicht gelingt, Dich zu retten, kann es sinnvoll sein, diese abzulegen, um dann an Bord des Retters so schnell, wie möglich in trockene Bekleidung umzusteigen. Ideal ist es, wenn die Bekleidung wasserdicht ist, z. b. Trockenanzug. Die modernen Trockenanzüge sind leicht und sehr komfortabel im Tragen. Auch Kombinationen aus atmungsaktiven Wathosen und geeigneten Paddeljacken decken weitestgehend die Anforderungen an die Dichtigkeit und den Komfort ab.Viele der genannten Bekleidungsstücke sind speziell auf Paddler zugeschnitten. Ein häufig unterschätzter Bestandteil der Sicherheitsbekleidung ist die Kopfbedeckung. Sie schützt vor übermäßiger Sonneneinstrahlung und ebenfalls vor dem Auskühlen, da ein erheblicher Teil der Körperwärme über den Kopf abgegeben wird.​



*Technische Ausrüstung*​
In diesem Kapitel sollen die technischen Hilfsmittel aufgeführt werden, die für ein sicheres Paddeln und Kajakangeln benötigt werden.


*Grundausstattung*


*Anker*


Am Markt gibt es sehr viele Anker, die auch für das Paddeln geeignet sind. Je nach Gewässerart, und Untergrund sollte man sich jedoch nicht irgendeinen Anker mitnehmen.​
Bei weichen hindernisfreien Untergründen empfiehlt sich der normale Klappanker mit einem Gewicht von 1,5 – 3 Kg. Diese Anker sind Platz sparend und halten unter genannten Bedingungen sehr gut. - - - Aber wenn doch alles so einfach wäre !
Bei einem steinigen und unreinen Grund, begleitet von widrigen Verhältnissen, kann so ein Anker fatale Folgen haben. Beispiel: Der Anker verhängt sich in den Steinen am Grund, lässt sich nicht mehr lösen….und seid sicher…das passiert nur, wenn’s wirklich drauf ankommt! In dem Fall hilft nur noch abschneiden, mit der Folge, dass man jetzt keinen Anker mehr hat! In Extremfällen kann das Boot quer kommen, und dann umschlagen. Aus diesem Grund benutze ich unter derartigen Verhältnissen statt eines Flunkenankers lieber eine Kugel. Diese muß dann zwar schwerer sein, kann sich aber kaum verhaken, und verlangsamt die Abdrift deutlich und wirksam.
Häufig treffe ich andere Paddler, die die Rolle der Ankerleine unterschätzen.
Eine Ankerleine sollte mindestens 3-5 mal so lang sein, wie die Wassertiefe, bei der man ankern will. Meistens sind meine Ankerleinen noch deutlich länger, weil sie dann auch dämpfend wirken, und Klampen und Belegklemmen nicht zu sehr belastet werden.


*Leashes und Lifebelts*​


Jedes Boot ist nur so gut und sicher, wie der vorhandene Antrieb​
Dies bedeutet auf den Kajakpaddler übertragen: Nur, wenn wir immer gewährleisten können, dass das Boot bei uns bleibt, und mit ihm das Paddel, behalten wir die Kontrolle!
Um dies sicherzustellen, sind zwei Sicherungsleinen Pflicht!
Die erste, um uns ständig mit dem Boot zu verbinden, und die zweite, um das Paddel mit dem Boot zu verbinden! Zu diesem Zweck gibt es so genannte „Leashes“, Lifebelts, oder auf gut deutsch: Sicherungsleinen. Für sehr gut halte ich die elastischen Sicherungsleinen, die von einem Textilschlauch umgeben sind. In Ruhestellung sind sie ca. 60cm-1 m lang, können jedoch auf fast die doppelte Länge ausgezogen werden. Auch lieb gewonnene Ausrüstungsgegenstände (Angelruten..etc. ) kann man so sichern.



*Beleuchtung*


Wenn man manch einen Paddler auf Beleuchtung anspricht, kommt als Antwort spontan und mit einem siegesbewussten Lächeln: Kopflampe….Klasse setzen.​
Natürlich ist eine Kopflampe eine sinnvolle Erfindung, um selbst etwas zu sehen, oder auch in sehr begrenztem Maße auf See gesehen zu werden! Eine Beleuchtung stellt sie aber nicht dar! Wenn wir mit unseren Sportfahrzeugen auf dem Wasser herumfahren, unterwerfen wir uns ganz bestimmten Regeln, und diese schreiben nun mal eine klare und weithin sichtbare Beleuchtung vor! Dies ist auf dem Kajak nicht einfach zu realisieren, aber die moderne Technik hat auch da nicht Halt gemacht. Mittlerweile gibt es Leuchten, die als Dreisektorenleuchten ausgebildet sind, und nach vorn die STb-bzw Bb Seite kennzeichnen, und nach achtern ein weißes Licht zeigen.
Werden derartige Leuchten mittels einem Tragrohr in einer Höhe von ca. 1,50m über Deck angebracht, dann ist für jeden Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht nur das Boot zu sehen, sondern auch die Fahrtrichtung wird deutlich. Wenn man ankert, wird die Abdeckung ausgewechselt, und das Licht erscheint rundum weiß.
Damit hätte man den regulären Betriebszustand abgedeckt. Darüber hinaus empfehle ich bei Kajaks auch gern eine Kajakinnenbeleuchtung. 
Viele werden sich jetzt fragen, welchen Sinn das haben soll, aber das ist einfach erklärt: Legt doch mal euer Kajak im Dunkeln in den Garten, und legt dann eine LED-Lampe in den Innenraum, und Ihr werdet sehen, dass der gesamte Rumpf zu leuchten scheint. Zunächst einmal sehr hübsch, aber im Notfall äußerst hilfreich, wenn dann das eingebaute Licht in Überkopflage sogar blinkt. 
Unverzichtbar, für Nachtpaddler an der Küste, sind die Seenotblitzer, die sich im Wasser selbst aufrichten, und mit sehr hoher Intensität Lichtimpulse abgeben, welche bei normaler Sicht sehr weit gesehen werden. Auch leicht montierbare Radarreflektoren sind
zu erschwinglichen Preisen im Handel erhältlich.



*Funk und Handy*​

Um im Notfall für sich selbst und andere Sportfreunde Hilfe herbeiholen zu können, leisten Handys und Funkgeräte heutzutage unschätzbare Dienste….wenn:​
Die Geräte in Griffweite und wasserdicht verpackt und mit vollen Akkus versehen sind.
Auf Binnengewässern reicht es gewöhnlich, in Notfällen vom Handy aus die bekannten Nummern 110 und 112 anzurufen, um dann unter Angabe der erforderlichen Ortsangaben und einer Beschreibung der Art der Notlage schnelle Hilfe herbeizurufen.
An der Küste, oder gar auf offener See ist dies nicht ganz so einfach! Sucht euch für die entsprechenden Bereiche per Internet die entsprechenden Notrufnummern heraus, und programmiert diese in das Handy eines jeden Tourteilnehmers!
Per UKW ist es auf Kanal 16 relativ einfach jemanden zu erreichen, der die entsprechenden Maßnahmen einleiten kann.
Wenn es also mit der Kontaktaufnahme geklappt hat, kommt es nun darauf an, möglichst genaue Positionsangaben zu machen. Natürlich wäre es das Einfachste, die genauen Daten vom GPS abzulesen, und weiterzugeben. Leider hat nicht jeder so ein Gerät, oder die Batterie ist gerade mal wieder leer. Folgende Angaben können dann helfen:
Sichtbare Lichtzeichen( Leuchttürme, Tonnen),sichtbare Landmarken, ungefähre Position, Wind in Relation zu den Lichtzeichen, Ausgangspunkt der Tour, oder des Tourabschnitts, Tiefenlinien, an denen man gerade noch gefischt hat (viele haben ja mittlerweile Echolot im Angelkajak) und natürlich ungefähre Driftrichtung / Geschwindigkeit. Diese Angaben mögen bei Tag noch relativ einfach sein, bei Nacht, wo es wirklich auf Genauigkeit ankommt, helfen dann im Zweifelsfall wirklich nur noch das GPS, und natürlich eine effektive Seenotbeleuchtung.


*Seenotfeuerwerk*


Wenn man längere Touren über freies Wasser plant, macht es Sinn, auch über Signalraketen und Fackeln nachzudenken. Man sollte aber stets bedenken, dass damit eine Menge Verpflichtungen und Verantwortung auf denjenigen zukommen, der diese Dinge erwerben und führen will. Bei allen Signal und Schreckschusswaffen sind inzwischen behördliche Auflagen hinsichtlich der Sicherheit zu erfüllen. Dies gilt nicht bei allen Seenothandfackeln, und Seenothandraketen. In jedem Fall solltet Ihr Euch ausführlich über die Bestimmungen hier in Deutschland, und natürlich bei Auslandsfahrten über die dort gültigen Bestimmungen informieren.​





*Präventive Maßnahmen*


*Die einfachsten, billigsten und wirksamsten*


*Maßnahmen in den meisten Fällen*​
Nachdem wir viel über notwendige Ausrüstung gehört und gelesen haben, kommt hier die hohe Schule der Vernunft, die den Einsatz der vorgenannten Hilfsmittel hoffentlich unnötig macht!

Bevor man mit einer Tour beginnt, sollte man sich genauestens über die Eigenheiten des Tourengebietes informieren und so viele Daten wie möglich zusammentragen.
Dazu gehören: Beschaffenheit des Gewässers, gibt es Strömungen, Stauwehre, Schnellen, Einmündungen mit Wirbeln, Untiefen u.s.w
Tagesaktuelle Wetterinformationen, Wasserstandsmeldungen, Wetterwarnungen, Windvorhersagen usw. sind unentbehrlich für eine sichere Gestaltung der Tour.
Wenn man unsicher ist, vielleicht besser einen ortskundigen Fischer fragen, oder die Wasserschutzpolizei. Wenn es dann auch nur einen Faktor gibt, der gegen eine Tour spricht, dann ist das Vorhaben unbedingt zu unterlassen!
Wenn alle Gegebenheiten aber so sind, dass der Tour nichts entgegensteht, dann greift etwas ganz einfaches: man teilt Freunden, Verwandten oder Bekannten mit, wie spät, und von wo man startet. Außerdem sollte eine Ankunftszeit mit Ankunftsort vereinbart werden. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt sollte man im eigenen Interesse alle Planänderungen 
Diesem Bekannten mitteilen. Für die Ankunft am Ziel wird dann ein Rückruf vereinbart, mit dem dann bestätigt wird, dass alles gut gegangen ist. Sollte dann die Ankunftszeit deutlich überschritten werden, hat der Bekannte immer die Möglichkeit, Hilfe zu organisieren unter relativ genauen Angaben über Startort, Zeitpunkt und Zielort und Zeitpunkt. Dies erleichtert den Helfern die Suche erheblich. In diesem Punkt ist natürlich 
Zuverlässigkeit oberste Pflicht.



*Sicheres Verhalten auf dem Wasser*​
Bei all dem, was in den vorangegangenen Kapiteln angesprochen wurde, handelt es sich um Zubehör, und Verhaltensregeln, um den Notfall zu verhindern, oder aus einem solchen heil herauszukommen. Die große Kunst besteht jedoch darin, sich gar nicht erst in Notsituationen hineinzumanövrieren!
Hier einige Tipps zum sicheren Verhalten auf dem Wasser:

1. Grundsätzlich sollte man sich selbst ehrlich einschätzen, um sich nicht zu überfordern.
Wenn man konditionelle Defizite durch Risikobereitschaft auszugleichen versucht, ist man sehr schnell auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen.

2. Wir sind nicht allein auf, im, oder am Wasser! Nehmt Rücksicht auf andere Wassersportler und Verkehrsteilnehmer. So vermeidet man unnötige kritische Situationen, oder kann vielleicht auch einmal anderen die einzige Hilfe sein. Haltet Euch von markierten Gefahrenbereichen, Badestellen und möglichst auch von viel befahrenen Wasser- und Schifffahrtsstrassen fern. Nehmt Rücksicht auf die Manövrierbarkeit anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer, wie z.B. Seglern und großen Schiffen. Wenn Ihr einE Schifffahrtsstrasse kreuzen müsst, dann auf kürzestem Weg! Grundsätzlich nicht in solchen Bereichen ankern und angeln!
Vor dem Befahren von Gewässern sollte man sich vergewissern, ob dies erlaubt ist, oder irgendwelchen Auflagen unterliegt.
3. Niemals unbegründet Notsignale nutzen, oder welche absetzen! 
4. Wenn Ihr an eine Unfallstelle, oder einen Seenotfall kommt, seid Ihr verpflichtet, im Rahmen Eurer Möglichkeiten Hilfe zu leisten! Das sollte man ja auch erwarten können, zumal man beim nächsten Mal selbst der Betroffene sein könnte.

5. An die Angler unter Euch: nehmt Rücksicht auf die Wassersportler, die nicht gerade am fischen sind…wir haben so viel Platz auf dem Wasser, dass jeder seinem Hobby nachgehen kann. Haltet Euch von Netzen, und schleppenden Berufsfischern fern. Es steht außer Frage, dass es wirklich manchmal die Anderen sind, die rücksichtslos agieren, aber Starrsinn lässt solche Situationen schnell deutlich gefährlicher werden. Im Zweifelsfall bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten.

6. Vermeidet alle Aktionen, die lustig gemeint sind, aber Andere, die vielleicht nicht so sicher sind, wie wir, plötzlich in Not bringen. 


*Der eingetretene Notfall*​
Wenn auch alle Maßnahmen und Vorbereitungen ergriffen wurden, und es dennoch zu einer Kenterung kommt, dann möchte ich hier noch einige wenige Tipps loswerden.
Zuerst ist man ziemlich erschrocken, dass es „gerade mich“ erwischt hat. Gleichzeitig dringt erfahrungsgemäß immer von irgendwoher Wasser in die Ärmel und Kragenabschlüsse, und der wasserdichte Anzug wird einem förmlich an den Körper gepresst, und es wir spürbar kälter. Diese Ersteindrücke verarbeitet man schneller, wenn man diese mutwillig unter gesicherten Vorraussetzungen regelmäßig herbeiführt, in Form eines Sicherheitstrainigs.
Dann erschreckt man sich zwar immer noch, reagiert dann aber mit einer eingespielten Routine. *Die hier geschilderte Situation ist speziell auf Sit on TOP Kajaks abgestimmt*! 
Zunächst wird das Boot wieder in die Normallage gedreht. Dann bereite ich den Wiedereinstieg vor. Zuerst auf die richtige Seite vom Kajak kommen, dann die evtl. eingesetzten Stöpsel rausstoßen! ( Das ist sehr wichtig, weil sich sonst bei Einstieg das Kajak leicht überschlägt!) Dann ziehe ich , als Rechtshänder das Boot zu mir heran, halte mich mit der rechten Hand auf der mir zugewandten Seite fest, greife mit der linken Hand über das Kajak und halte mich dort mit der linken Hand fest. Jetzt ist normalerweise das Kajak schon leicht zu mir herübergekippt. Dann drücke ich mich, unterstützt durch kräftige Fußschläge im Wasser, hoch und drücke dabei die gegenüberliegende Seite herunter. Durch diesen Ablauf, wenn er richtig getimt ist, hebele ich mich in Bauchlage quer auf das Kajak. Dort tariere ich das Boot vorsichtig aus. Dann drücke ich mich vorsichtig, das Gleichgewicht haltend hoch, und drehe mich in die Sitzstellung quer zum Boot. Wenn das gelungen ist, brauche ich nur noch die Beine nach vorne zu schwenken, und bin wieder Herr der Lage. Das angebundene Paddel greifen …und los geht´s! Spätestens bei diesem Selbstrettungsmanöver machen sich regelmäßige Trainigseinheiten bezahlt. Nach ca. 3-4 Stunden geführtem Training ist jeder in der Lage, die Grundtechnik zu beherrschen, und die Übungen selbstständig zu wiederholen.
Übrigens wird spätestens hier deutlich, welchen Vorteil SOT-Kajaks gegenüber Sit in Kajaks haben: sie sind selbstlenzend, und der Einstieg funktioniert bei etwas Übung innerhalb einer halben Minute. Manch einer, vor allem die Angler unter Euch werden jetzt an ihre teure Ausrüstung gedacht haben…..Tja da sollte man vor Antritt einer Tour drüber nachdenken, aber auf gar keinen Fall in einer solchen Notsituation!!!!! Blendet das aus ! Es geht um Eure Sicherheit, und nicht um irgendeine Angelrute ! Im Winter, wenn wir Dorsch und Meerforellen jagen, hat das Wasser Temperaturen von ca. 4-9°C ! Da haben wir gerade mal 
20 Minuten Zeit, um uns zu retten, danach sind wir auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen, weil die Kälte uns dann langsam in den Griff bekommt. Bei entsprechender Schutzbekleidung, wie oben genannt, verlängert sich dieser Zeitraum um ca. weitere 20-30 Minuten…..Wenn die mitgebrachte Kondition ausreicht!

Mit dem Wunsch, dass der genannte Notfall nie eintreten möge 

Euer Schutenpiet


----------



## loki73

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

klasse bericht den du da geschrieben hast piet.

da das kajak zurzeit extremen zuspruch hat ist deine abhandlung für neulinge und altpaddler sehr hilfreich. #6


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo schutenpiet super bericht. nun muss ich morgen woll los  um meine ausrüstung zuvervollständigen. werde mich mal auf die suche nach der beschriebenen dreisektorenleuchte machen . hab mir über beleutung noch gar keine gedanken gemacht|kopfkrat obwoll ich vor langer zeit mal den bootsschein gemacht habe.
wäre nochmal interessant zu wissen was es mit dem anker auf sich hat.brauch man den unbedingt beim angeln ?ich kenn das nur vom kleinboot das man sich treiben lässt.

bis bald:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> hallo schutenpiet super bericht. nun muss ich morgen woll los  um meine ausrüstung zuvervollständigen. werde mich mal auf die suche nach der beschriebenen dreisektorenleuchte machen . hab mir über beleutung noch gar keine gedanken gemacht|kopfkrat obwoll ich vor langer zeit mal den bootsschein gemacht habe.
> wäre nochmal interessant zu wissen was es mit dem anker auf sich hat.brauch man den unbedingt beim angeln ?ich kenn das nur vom kleinboot das man sich treiben lässt.
> 
> bis bald:vik:



Anker ist unbedingt an Bord, genauso,wie eine lange Ankerleine!Wenn Du Dich durch diesen Trööt hangelst,findest Du bestimmt auch noch'n paar andere Tips.
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> wäre nochmal interessant zu wissen was es mit dem anker auf sich hat.brauch man den unbedingt beim angeln ?ich kenn das nur vom kleinboot das man sich treiben lässt.
> 
> bis bald:vik:



Moin... Ich habe eine Trollingkugel als Anker. Habe mittlerweile 2 Krallenanker abschneiden müssen, weil sie festhingen und sie sich nicht mehr lösen ließen. Mit der Kugel geht es Prima


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> ...  *Trollingkugel als Anker*.



Wo kriegt man so was??? Für jeden Hinweis dankbar! 

Zumindest in den Online-Shops ist die Zubhörauswahl für Kajakfahrer / -angler recht dürftig. Wenn ich das mit GB oder USA vergleiche - da gibts ja wirklich eine Auswahl! Man schaue nur mal auf der Seite von Ocean Kayaks nach:
tolle Vorschläge und das notwendige Zubehör gibts in vielen shops oder be e...y

http://www.oceankayak.com/fishing/outfitting.html


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



staffag schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man so was??? Für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


Frag doch einfach mal bei deinem Händler des Vertrauens nach oder in einem Shop für Trollingzubehör, da sollte es sowas geben


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Super Zusammenfassung/Leitfaden Peter#6.

Hier nochmals für alle die gesetzlichen Grundlagen:

http://www.bmvbs.de/Anlage/original...f-dem-Wasser-Leifaden-fuer-Wassersportler.pdf

Wird im Board nicht zum ersten mal genannt, aber hoffentlich auch nicht zum letzten Mal.
Mit dabei sind Verhaltensregeln und erste Hilfe.

Allzeit ne Hand voll Wasser unterm Kiel wünscht
Andreas


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das mit der Trollingkugel ist ne spitzen Idee:m


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schutenpiet, das ist wirklich ein klasse Leitfaden!#r
Hast Dir wirklich viel Mühe gegeben, uns Wassersportlern/Anglern mal wieder was zum Nachlesen und Nachdenken zu geben. #6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Piet umfangreicher Bericht dafür erst einmal Danke |wavey:einige Dinge erklären sich mir von selbst und andere wieder stimmen mich nachdenklich .Habt ihr Kajaken auch immer an alles gedacht wenn ihr los seid? Also mir macht der Bericht auch etwas Angst . Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen auch so ein Teil zugelegt ein Hobie Mirage Outfitter ,als es entlich ankam war ich ganz schön beeindruckt von den Ausmaßen dem Zubehör Sitze ,Paddel ,Segel den Mirageantrieben etc .Zur Zeit suche ich einen bezahlbaren Dachträger Paddeljacke Feststoffweste usw ich dachte als ehemaliger BBler hat man schon alles #dund nun jetzt noch einen Flutlichtmast . Ich habe Angst eines Tages vor meinen komplett aufgerödelten Kajak zustehen und festzustellen das ich die Angel vergessen hab .Und ich dachte Kajakangeln ist einfacher als das BBler angeln .Geht das alles einem ins Blut über mit der Zeit. ich weiß es nicht.Grüße an Alle die ich demnächst vom Kajak aus kennen lerne und alle BBler natürlich auch


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@BB-cruiser

Erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Porsche unter den Yaks.:q

Aber natürlich hast du recht, dass man schon in so einiges zusätzliches noch investieren kann.

Ich habe Kontakt nach Portugal, wo die Jungs inzwischen auch mit Yaks sehr erfolgreich im Atlantik jagen.
Die Dinger sind auch voll aufgerödelt nebst der persönlichen Ausrüstung.

Ich nutze derzeit atmungsaktive Wathose, darüber ein Neoprenoberteil und darüber wiederum eine Paddelregenjacke.

Dann natürlich die Weste, bei denen ich persönlich auf manuelle Auslösung stehe. 

Lichtausrüstung ist in Vorbereitung und wird dann über das Echolotakku gespeist.
Wird ein 12V Licht auf einem dünnen PU Rohr als Träger und Kabelführung.

Bei Gelegenheit gibbet Fotos.

Ich habe auch noch 3 Sektorenleuchten, die über Batterie betrieben werden können. Daraus ließe sich ein Prima Mast bauen...........

Na ja, bald ist Basteltime und dann gibt es mehr davon.


Andy


----------



## ecki99

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hat bisher einer auch erfahrungen mit taipan booten wie diese hier:
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1024_Taipan-Profi-Schlauchboot.html
gemacht?
kommt man mit solchen dingern gut von der küste ins meer?
trau mir nicht wirklich mit einem kajak loszuziehen (wegen umkippen und so #t)


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @greece68
> 
> Da gibt es ein Problem mit den Akkus.
> Das wiegt ganz schnell eine ganze Menge.
> Bis zu 30kg als Zuladung mußt du schon kalkulieren.



Hallo,
danke für den Hinweis, da muß man in der Tat schon auch drauf achten, ein paar leichtere Battereien gibts ja auch....und zudem hat das Boot zum Glück genügend Ladekapazität (bis zu 215kg) und ich wiege gerade 80kg! #6


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na ja, beid en Akkus meinte ich auch eher Hochleistungszellen, die wirklich in der Lage sind Dauerlasten zu wuppen und noch Reserve haben.

Aber bei dem süßen kleinen Motor ist das vermutlich nicht nötig.

Könnte bei mir auch ne kleine Motorhalterung nachrüsten und dann nen E-Motor dranklemmen. Aber dann geht für mich das Paddelflair verloren.


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hey BB-Cruiser, Glückwunsch zum Teil! Haste Dir ja ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht....#6

Mach Dir aber keine Sorgen wegen Schutenpiets umfangreicher Abhandlung! Es setzt doch nur gesunden Menschenverstand voraus, will sagen, die meisten Dinge machst Du ohnehin intuitiv und automatisch wenn Du auf dem Wasser bist, bzw. merkst in der einen oder anderen Situation, dass eine bestimmte Maßnahme vonnöten ist. Immer noch steht der Spaß im Mittelpunkt!

Stell doch mal ein Bildchen Deiner neuen "Yacht" rein


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin  archi69  danke für die Glückwünsche leider habe ich erst so spät Feierabend ,dann ist es in der Garage dunkel wie im Bärensinmors ausserdem ist das Teil noch unbebastelt sobald ich mich nicht mehr sodoof bei ebay anstelle einen Dachträger zu ersteigern:c geht es los, erst einmal ohne schnick und schnack und erst muß ich mich aufpimpen aberrrr dann #h Gruß Roland


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ BB-Cruiser, kannst Dir ja eine Checkliste anlegen. Ohne die neige ich immer dazu die Schwimmweste zu vergessen...


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#hAlso wer jetzt einen Schreck bekommen hat, kann sich wieder beruhigen... Eine Lampe braucht man ja nur im Dunkeln...
Habe aber mal extra versucht alle Eventualitäten abzudecken, auch wenn ich die Begegnung mit Rauhwalen ausgelassen habe.(An Al Bundy) 
Viele, die hier im Board und anderswo über´s Kajakangeln lesen, sind nun mal nicht von der Küste, und so manchen trifft man dann irgendwo mit nem Schellatlas auf den Knien, auf der Suche nach Tonne5. Und um auch die Binnenländer auf die Besonderheiten beim Kajakangeln anne Küst hinzuweisen, hab ich das alles reingenommen. Also bis zu einer halben Stunde vor SU (Sonnenuntergang) brauchste die Leuchte nicht. Aber wo Maßnahmen erforderlich sind, sollte man sie auch ergreifen.
Piet


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Servus beinander,

sagt mal, gibts hier jemanden unter Euch, der weiß wo man Kajaks von Malibu in D bekommt?
Thanks,
#6


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



greece68 schrieb:


> Servus beinander,
> 
> sagt mal, gibts hier jemanden unter Euch, der weiß wo man Kajaks von Malibu in D bekommt?
> Thanks,
> #6




Hallo Greece68,

die gibts hier nicht, es gibt nur einen Händler in England (soweit ich weiß)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Meinst Du den hier?

http://www.cheltenham-canoes.co.uk/


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



greece68 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hinweise zu den motorisierten Kajaks.  #6



Guc kt Euch bei e...ay mal diesen an (Artikelnr. reicht für das Suchformular) 180447787494

raffiniert!!|uhoh:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Alter Falter was für ein Renner damit bist du bestimmt der erste der an Tonne 5 mit nem Kajak angelt .Aber haben wir bei unseren Hobby nicht auch viel Zeit ?Du hast so ein schönes Sit in und wenn du mal nicht paddeln willst hol dir eine Segelanlage wie die bei Globetrottel und dann ganz entspannt mit ner Hopfenkaltschale Richtung Horizont Gruß Roland


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Echt ein Hammerteil. Am geilsten finde ich ja den eigelassenen Tank hinter dem Motor.

Aber auf die Ostsee würde ich mich mit dem Teil nicht trauen. Der Bug hebt sich ja so schon aus dem Wasser, was macht der erst bei Gleitfahrt?

Aber ansonsten ein dickes Kompliment an den Erbauer. Da hat sich echt einer Gedanken gemacht und das anscheinend auch noch handwerklich top umgesetzt. #r

Der Preis ist ja wohl auch OK. Also, wenn ich dort in der Nähe wohnen würde ... (der Trend geht zum Zweitboot :q)


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ach wat, fürs Power Yak guckst Du hier:

http://www.mokai.com/

oder hier :

http://www.jet-kayak.com/jetkayakhawaiigt.html

Geht doch nix über den guten alten Waterjet fürs Kajak oder?

na gut sind vielleicht unwesentlich teurer.....


Gruß


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hey dirk,geile geräte.
kriegst die noch bis heiligabend importiert?
dann schreib ich meinen wunschzettel noch mal neu.

:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> hey dirk,geile geräte.
> kriegst die noch bis heiligabend importiert?
> dann schreib ich meinen wunschzettel noch mal neu.
> 
> :vik:




Welche Farbe?:q:q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

An alle Schutenpiloten: Frohes Fest und möge Neptun sein groooßes Paddel im nächsten Jahr über euch halten :q:q...oder so
Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*Den Kajak-Boardies ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und neben Gänse-Vertilgen und Schwiegermutti-Besuchen *
*ein wenig Zeit zum Basteln, Bauen, Bohren, Planen und Aufriggen....*

*Grüße aus dem tiefen Binnenland*
#h​


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|laola:#g#g#g#g|jump::#2::#2:

Guuuuuten 
Rutsch Euch allen!

Piet


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |laola:#g#g#g#g|jump::#2::#2:
> 
> Guuuuuten
> Rutsch Euch allen!
> 
> Piet



Wünsch ich Euch auch allen und ein tolles Kayak-Jahr 2010 #h :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h Speziell natürlich nach Lolland |supergri|supergri
Piet


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So nun zu den Härtesten:vik:

Härtetest gestern am Hindenburgufer, Tirpitzmole in Kiel.

Luft -6 bis -8 Grad, Schnee ca. 20cm

Wasser 4 Grad mit Eisgang

Boot, Ausrüstung und Besatzung haben den Härtetest bestanden.
War gleichzeitig als Sicherungsboot für eine Bellyausbildung im Einsatz.

Anzug hat ebenfalls den Test bestanden und wird nun modifiziert.



















































Andy


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ein Kajak als Sicherungsboot?
Leute Leute ihr bringt euch selber in Gefahr!
Oder bin ich zu ängstlich?


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ein Kajak als Sicherungsboot?
> Leute Leute ihr bringt euch selber in Gefahr!
> Oder bin ich zu ängstlich?



Da hat sich niemand in Gefahr gebracht, ganz im Gegenteil.;+

Wir verfügten über die richtige Ausrüstung, Kenntnisse und ein geeignetes Revier.#6

Oder hälst du uns für Lebensmüde?#d

mal davon abgesehen, daß ich ausgebildeter Rettungsschwimmer bin, der auch Erfahrung bei diesen Verhältnissen besitzt.
Daher trug ich auch einen Neoprenanzug um im Wasser beweglich zu sein.#6


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Antwort wieder von mir gelöscht.
Grund:
Geht mir eigentlich nichts an.
Muss jeder selber wissen was er macht.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nur die harten komm in Garten und die Härteren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




komm auf die Gärtnerin aber ich glaube Knurri hat Recht ,bei Eisgang ist nicht nur die Kälte eine Gefahr sondern das Eis an sich das kann ganz schön scharfkantig sein . Und eine Bellyausbildung bei den Aussichten kann eher zu ende sein bevor sie angefangen hat |uhoh: und das Jahr ist doch noch soooo jung Ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues und milderes Wetter, ich stehe mit meine Feststoff Kajak auch in den Startlöchern#q


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das hat man davon......

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Sorgen, aber das Eis war erstens nicht fest, sondern auf dem Weg dorthin.
So etwas geht nur mit Vorbereitung, Einweisung, Begleitung und spezieller Sicherungsausrüstung, Nachbereitung und Auswertung.

Das Ufer war nicht weit entfernt, es bestand keinerlei Gefahr durch das Eis blabla bla

Ich mache so etwas schon seit Jahren und bin bekannt für meine übervorsichtige Art. Ohne vorherige Erkundung geht da gar nichts.
Einige Kollegen kennen mich bereits von den BellyCups der letzten Jahre wo ich häufig für Sicherheit verantwortlich bin.
Die gestrige Veranstaltung war sicherer wie vieles was ich auf diesen Veranstaltungen erlebt habe.

Die Jungs als Anfänger wären auch ohne mich gefahren, wenn ich mich nicht angeboten hätte.
Ich habe selbstverständlich nicht gefischt und hatte nur Rettungsmittel auf dem Boot.

Die Distanzen zum Ufer sind gering und Wind so wie Strömung nahe null.

Ich war so ausgerüstet, dass ich in Sekunden im Wasser gewesen wäre um zu unterstützen.

Und jetzt mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und lieber fragen wie viele Verrückte ohne diese Vorbereitung, Begleitung und Ausrüstung so was auch noch ohne Schwimmwesten tun........

Schönen Dank auch und das war mein letzter Bericht in diesem Bereich.

Ich verstehe schon, warum viele nicht mehr posten.

Andreas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Schönen Dank auch und das war mein letzter Bericht in diesem Bereich.
> 
> 
> 
> Andreas



OTan: würde ich persönlich sehr bedauern!!
Alles andere hast du ja schon selber geschrieben.
OT aus

Gruß Stephan


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin dat geit nun sei nicht gleich beleidigt dieses hier ist ja nun mal ein Forum für den Erfahrungsaustausch für Meinungen und Kritiken und ich bin der Meinung das man selbige auch kund geben darf ,nun sag 3 mal krummer Hund zu mir und dann ist wieder gut es wäre schade nichts mehr von dir zu lesen ich halte mich auch zurück und für Kritiken an mich und das was ich schreibe bin ich immer offen ,ich provoziere halt manchmal aber bestimmt nicht böse ,ich reich dir meine Hand Gruß Roland


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hmmmhhh - weht hier ein Hauch von Chanel No. 5 durch diesen Thread ?  :q 

Wart wohl lange nicht mehr fischen, was ?


Also ich lese hier nur berechtigte Fragen und keine Unterstellungen. Alles Weitere ist Interpretation.

Drum Andi, hau weiterhin in die Tasten :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Also ich lese hier nur berechtigte Fragen



Komisch, ich lese hier nur Ermahnungen.


Wird hier langsam genauso beknackt wie im Lmf :v
indisches Forum : heilige Kühe und Kastenwesen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hmm - dann kannst Du mehr sehen als ich 

Was ist denn hier los ? Allgemeiner Winterblues ?

Und zum Thema "beknackt" - jedes Forum ist so gut wie seine Mitglieder. Also, macht was draus :m


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Männers vielleicht muß es ja nur wärmer werden dann haben wir uns alle wieder lieb .Hier ist noch etwas was uns allen sicher fehlt


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Wird hier langsam genauso beknackt wie im Lmf :v
> 
> Gruß Stephan


ääähm... ja... find ich nicht...

Ich fand die ersten Fragen berechtigt im ersten Moment. Ich hatte die gleichen Gedankengänge, wie man anderer hier im Trööt. Nur weil jemand mal nachfragt und es daraus eine leichte "Eskaltion" entstand, muss doch nicht gleich alles "beknackt" werden.

Sicherlich ist es in der Winterzeit hier alles ein bissl angespannter, da keiner rauskommt zum fischen, aber Stephan, dass solltest du nun mitlerweile auch wissen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich fand die ersten Fragen berechtigt im ersten Moment.



Welche Fragen ?

Ich habe hier nur Vorhaltungen und Bedenken gelesen.
Vielleicht fehlt mir ja aber auch die kongnitive Fähigkeit die hier andere scheinbar besitzen.

... und auf Belehrungen in Bezug auf die Winterzeit verzichte ich in diesem Falle gerne.
Lieber Marco, du kannst ja finden was du willst und ich eben was ich will.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ein Kajak als Sicherungsboot?
> Oder bin ich zu ängstlich?



Sind das keine Fragen oder was bedeutet ein Fragezeichen?


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Vielleicht fehlt mir ja aber auch die kongnitive Fähigkeit die hier andere scheinbar besitzen.




Oh, ich wollte nie den Eindruck erwecken, als hätte ich eine kognitive Fähigkeit, die Dir fehlt  Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, als ginge es hier um was ganz anderes. Also - frisch von der Leber weg.

Und solltest Du ein Problem ( warum auch immer so plötzlich |kopfkrat ) mit mir zu haben, dafür gibts die PN |wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> ... und auf Belehrungen in Bezug auf die Winterzeit verzichte ich in diesem Falle gerne.
> Lieber Marco, du kannst ja finden was du willst und ich eben was ich will.
> 
> Gruß Stephan


Bin ich im falschen Film? #c Schieter,was denn für eine Belehrung ?!?!?Hab es doch nur rein formell mal erwähnt |rolleyes

Stephan, mal im Ernst, weißt du was ich finde??? Ich finde wir gehen zusammen nun bald mal ans Wasser!!!! Das finde ich #6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Sind das keine Fragen oder was bedeutet ein Fragezeichen?


Das Fragezeichen nimmt unter den Satzzeichen insofern eine Sonderstellung  ein, als es prototypischerweise nach Sprechakten gesetzt wird, die eine Reaktion  erfordern und damit interaktional von besonderer Signifikanz sind. Anders als  beispielsweise beim Punkt ist mit ihm keine konsistente Intonationskontur  assoziiert.

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das Fragezeichen nimmt unter den Satzzeichen insofern eine Sonderstellung  ein, als es prototypischerweise nach Sprechakten gesetzt wird, die eine Reaktion  erfordern und damit interaktional von besonderer Signifikanz sind. Anders als  beispielsweise beim Punkt ist mit ihm keine konsistente Intonationskontur  assoziiert.
> 
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



da bekommt man ja schon beim lesen ein Knoten in den Augen! :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das Fragezeichen nimmt unter den Satzzeichen insofern eine Sonderstellung ein, als es prototypischerweise nach Sprechakten gesetzt wird, die eine Reaktion erfordern und damit interaktional von besonderer Signifikanz sind. Anders als beispielsweise beim Punkt ist mit ihm keine konsistente Intonationskontur assoziiert.
> 
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Guter Text!
Nun lachen wir mal wieder "ALLE" und sind nett zueinander!!!

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Dafür hast Du bestimmt lange in der Uni nachsitzen müßen Marco!!|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Dafür hast Du bestimmt lange in der Uni nachsitzen müßen Marco!!|supergri


|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden Sag doch nicht sowas


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Guter Text!
> Nun lachen wir mal wieder "ALLE" und sind nett zueinander!!!
> 
> :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Dafür hast Du bestimmt lange in der Uni nachsitzen müßen Marco!!|supergri




Wieso?

So redet er doch immer, Professor Puk halt.

Da sieht man mal was man an der Schabenakademie alles lernen kann, chapeau Marco.


:m

Gruß


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

JUNGE JUNGE JUNGE... #d
Also ich ziehe mich hier schon Stück für Stück zurück...
mir wird das nämlich langsam auch zu blöd, egal was man schreibt irgendjemand stinkt gegenan, findet bei irgendeiner lobby gehör, die labern dann seitenweise auf einen ein und im nächsten fred gehts von vorne los weil DU es bist...


es gibt andere schöne foren, lange nicht so groß aber nett


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

nun reicht es aber langsam!
Erklärt mir doch bitte mal was so verwerflich daran ist, nachzufragen ob es nicht etwas zu gefährlich ist mit solch Gummifahrzeugen zwischen Eis zu angeln.
Ist solch ein Forum nicht dafür da um sich auszutauschen?

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ein frohes neues Jahr allen Yakbegeisterten, allen Interessierten und Allen die mitreden.
Ist schon Wahnsinn wie sich dieser schöne Sport in so kurzer Zeit entwickelt, und wie Umfangreich der "Input" geworden ist.
Fing alles ganz klein an, sachlich und Punkt für Punkt erarbeitet und konstruktiv im Forum diskutiert. 

Stephan, mal eine Frage, muß ich mich jetzt auch noch von Dir als "Beknackter" diffamieren lassen.
Irgendwann sollte mal Schluß sein mit Unsachlichkeit. Dein Gebaren spricht auf jeden Fall für sich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Hardi schrieb:


> Stephan, mal eine Frage, muß ich mich jetzt auch noch von Dir als "Beknackter" diffamieren lassen.
> Irgendwann sollte mal Schluß sein mit Unsachlichkeit. Dein Gebaren spricht auf jeden Fall für sich.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ich habe niemanden aus dem LMF als "beknackt" bezeichnet auch dich nicht .
Wenn du den Kontext nicht verstehst oder verstehen willst ist das nicht mein Problem.

Und unsachlich - ok das mag sein, aber ich bin ein Mensch mit Stimmungen und Launen wie du wahrscheinlich auch und keine Maschine.

Ich habe das Gebaren, das mir mißfallen hat, bezeichnet, nicht die Mitglieder.
Dieses Gebaren hat mich letzten Endes dazu bewogen das LMF zu verlassen.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Leute lasst uns wieder zurück zum Thema kommen.
Es währe schade wenn es 2010 nicht so gut wie im vergangen Jahr weiterlaufen würde.
Immerhin hat mich dieses Thema zu einem Kajakfahrer gemacht.
Persönliche Differenzen sollten über PN geregelt werden.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

wat is denn hier los ???
Früher war das die harmoniiischte Ecke vom Board !
Das muß an den Chingachkook in ihren Plastikteilen liegen


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Hardi!!!
Lange nicht mehr gesehen! Dir auch ein gutes Petri-Jahr!
Äääähm.... (Spaß an) "Darfst" Du hier überhaupt noch posten, oder hast Du Dein Kajak noch....?  (Spaß aus)

Ich würd ja auch sagen, zurück zum Thema, das gibts genug zu bequatschen, "Stimmungen und Launen" sollte man mit sich selbst regeln....


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Puh, wenn ich gewußt hätte, was ich hier los trete, hätte ich gerne auf das Winterposting verzichtet, dass eigentlich dazu gedacht war hier ein wenig positive Stimmung hinein zu bringen.

Einige Leute kennen mich hier ein wenig besser, danke Stephan.

Vor einigen Monaten wurde ich hier angegiftet, weil ich die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen für ein geplantes Bellyevent zum Thema Kenter, Aussteigen usw. bemängelte. Das war mir einfach zu wenig durchdacht.

Nun muß ich mich fragen lassen, ob wir lebensmüde waren......

Gut Details sollten das ganze ein wenig durchschaubarer machen, obwohl ich nicht Lust habe mich bei jedem Postin dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen, sondern gehe erst einmal davon aus, dass man mir unterstellt alles bedacht zu haben.

Nach einigen Tagen Kältetest (dieses Boot ist bis -20Grad mit seinem Material als operabel vom Hersteller angegeben) meines Gefährtes und seiner zusätzlichen Ausrüstung ergab sich zufällig die Möglichkeit das ganze auch einmal ind er Ostsee zu testen.
Neubellybesitzer und begeisterte wollten ihre Gefährte schnell noch einmal in Kiel testen, bevor alles in den Winterschlaf gehen muß.
Ich wollte diese beiden mit Schwimmwesten und weiterem Material unterstützen, was noch nicht alles geliefert worden war.
Ausserdem bot sich an mein Luftyak, eine Taucherbasis und damit gerade dazu vorgesehen, als Sicherungsboot einzusetzen.
Der in Kiel ausgewählte Bereich ohne Strömung, mit nahezu voller Windabdeckung und bereits moderat tiefen Wasser in Strandnähe erschien ideal.
Ausserdem Spundwände, Dalben, Slipanlage für Kajak, Stege und zusätzliche Rettungsmittel dort vor Ort vorhanden.
Lediglich die mehr als 20cm Schnee bereiteten mir zunächst Sorgen.
Daher packte ich umfangreiche Ausrüstung zusammen, entschied mich dafür meinen speziell für diese Bedingungen gebastelten Anzug gleich zum Einsatz zu bringen.
Ausserdem entschied ich mich gegen eigenes Angeln und rüstete mein Boot mit Sicherungsleinen und weiteren RETTUNGSMITTELN wie Signalraketen, Schwimmhilfen etc aus.
Sollte einer der beiden sein Boot verlassen müssen, konnte ich ihm nun sowohl im Wasser wie auch vom Yak aus unterstützen.
Gleichzeitig sollten die Jungs zum ersten Mal richtige Gerätetauchflossen udn Bellyflossen testen, die sie bisher nicht kannten.
Vor Ort sah das ganze schon winterlich aus.
Nach einer Erkundung und der Feststellung, dass sich lediglich langsam in Ufernähe aus gefallenem Schnee Eis zu bilden begann, welches aber noch nicht fest war, begannen wir mit der Vorbereitung.
Besonders viel Wert legte ich darauf, dass die Flossen selbst bei diesen Bedingungen korrekt angelegt werden, was ich auch persönlich überprüfte.
Dann noch eine Bellyrute zum Prbefischen gereicht und dann ging es los für die beiden.
Nach kurzer Zeit konnten wir raus fahren, denn da war ich mit der Sicherungsausrüstung und speziellen Bekleidung ebenfalls auf dem Wasser.
Die beiden lernten schnell und selbst ein Fisch, Dorsch 45cm konnte gefangen werden.
Wir übten noch das Nachtanken von Luft auf dem Wasser und sprachen verschiedene Situationen durch.
Hängerlösen vom Belly konnte auch geübt werden.
Nach ca. 1,5 Std und dem Aufziehen der Dämmerung paddelten wir die paar Meter wieder zurück.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt begann sich langsam eine geschlossene Eisdecke anzudeuten, die aber immer noch nicht als fest bezeichnet werden konnten.
auch die Schollen waren noch weich und teilten sich beim anfahren der selbigen.
Trotz 4 Grad Wassertemps und bis zu -8 Grad Lufttemp war uns nicht kalt.
Die Nachbereitung, bei der auch heiße Getränke udn Essen eine Rolle spielten fand in einer nahe gelegenen Gastronomie statt.
Dort spielten Dinge wie Signalmittel, GPS, Kompass, spezielle  Karten für Wasserwnderer, sondere Bestimmungen und persönliche Fazite eine Rolle.
Ich habe allein 10 meiner 12 Jahre beim Militär als Verantwortlicher solche Dinge gemacht und zu schätzen gelernt.
Niemals würde ich für ein paar dämliche Fotos, Fische oder nen dicken Mann Menschen die mir vertrauen einem unkalkulierbaren Risiko aussetzen oder gar gefährden.

Das hätte man gerne hinter fragen können und als jemand, der mich zu kennen glaubt, auch wissen müssen.

Nun dürfen die berufenen Experten gerne zu Wort kommen und fachlich sich dazu äußern.#h

Andy


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier noch zwei Seiten in Sachen Sicherheit und Überleben auf See

Die Seiten stammen aus dem Bereich Seekajak und da können wir uns einiges von Abschauen


http://www.kuestenkanuwandern.de

Eine geniale Seite von Referent für das Küstenkanuwandern des Deutschen Kanuverbandes (DKV) Udo Beier


ausserdem natürlich

http://www.kanu.de/go/dkv/dg/links/freizeitsport/kueste.xhtml

Dort findet ihr eine Menge Tips und Leitfaden auch für das Überleben bei Notlagen.

Kennzeichnung, Weste, Wetterlagen, Brandungsfahren etc.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hey andy ,super seiten die du da verlinkt hast.#6da hab ich ja heute nacht was zu lesen.
an der tirpitzmole wollte ich übrigens auch schon lange mal angeln,wusste leider bisher nicht so genau wie man dort ins wasser kommt und wie weit man sich den kanonenbooten nähern darf ohne einen schuss vorm bug zu bekommen:q
kannst ja mal beschreiben wo dort die sliprampe ist oder ich komm mal mit wenn ich darf.:m

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

achja |good:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das mit dem Slippen funktioniert wunderbar.

Da ist ein Steg und der besitzt eine Slippe aus VA kannste auf diesem Foto schwach erkennen.







oder hier






Ufer auch zu bewältigen sieh unten





Parken geht erst mal mit Warnblinker an der Straße, danach in die Koesterallee dort gibbet Parkbuchten.

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=54.351...=54.35142,10.142932&spn=0.00111,0.002411&z=19

und noch eine Orientierungshilfe für Faule:q
aktuelles zum Thema Kälte und Überleben im kalten Wasser

http://www.schiffergilde-berlin.de/i...Ueberleben.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Ka...reaktionen.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Kaeltetod.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Ka...Checkliste.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Angstbewaeltigung.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Seenotfallanalyse.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Un...bstversuch.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Rettungsweste.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Boeen.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Wellentohuwabohu.pdf

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Wetterregeln.pdf

Wiederbelebung

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/CPR.pdf

Kennzeichnung

http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Beleuchtung.pdf


Kriegsmarine vor Ort sehr tollerant und gerne mal zusammen dort auf die Jagd.
Wasser bis 8m!!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> "Stimmungen und Launen" sollte man mit sich selbst regeln....



hast Recht !!!  
Ich hätte gerne deine Selbstbeherrschung, habe ich aber nicht.
Aber ich arbeite daran - versprochen :m

an alle LMF´ler die hier mitlesen:

Es lag mir fern euch zu beleidigen.


Ich entschuldige mich für den Begriff "beknackt" und möchte ihn durch den Begriff : "unerträglich" ersetzen.
Dieser Begriff beschreibt für mich eindeutig die Situation und keine Personen.


Wer sich jetzt als "unerträglich" angesprochen fühlt - dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen und ehrlich, ich will es auch nicht.

Was ich kritisiere ist der Umgamg miteinander:

"Sowas möchte ich hier nicht haben."

 - und das ist mein gutes Recht als "Veteran" hier im AB.



@ dat_geit : Danke mein FREUND !!! und vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Ausführungen #6



und nun wie "archi69" schon schrieb:

"Ich würd ja auch sagen, zurück zum Thema, das gibts genug zu bequatschen,"



Gruß Stephan


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo andy danke für die beschreibung ,werde mir das mal bei tageslicht anschauen.ich kenn die ecke nur vom durchfahren auf weg zum scheerhafen zum heringsangeln(geht ja nun leider dort nicht mehr).mit dem parken habe ich in der stadt leider immer ein problem,da mein yak auf`m anhänger ist.muß mir mal was mit einen dachträger einfallen lassen.

@stephan      als anker habe ich eine 2,5 kilo hantelscheibe ,werde mir aber jetzt mal versuchen eine kugel aus beton zu giessen.dachte da einfach einen kleinen gummiball aufschneiden und beton und evtl.paar alte brandungsbleie rein um auf das gewicht zu kommen.den ball könnte man gleich dran lassen so ist die kugel noch gepolstert und schabt nicht so am yak . vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine andere idee.

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na endlich sind alle Unklarheiten beseitigt..|rolleyes
Da ich ein paar von euch "Streithähnen" persönlich kenne, war für mich klar, dass ihr vernünftigt seit und die Sache so ausräumt :m

PS. Stephan, endlich ein Teil was Dir nicht unter´m Arsch wechplatzt...|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Stephan,
soll der Anker auch halten, über Sand wird es schwierig, empfehle ich einen 2,5 KG Anker plus ca. min. 1,5 Meter Kette. Die Kette puffert gut ab und sorgt dafür, daß sich der Anker eingräbt. Sollte mal irgend etwas unvorhergesehenes passieren, solltest Du in der Lage sein "Position zu haten", auch bei Strom und Wind. Die Leine lang wählen und nur über Bug, oder Heck den Anker platzieren - fiehren.

@Archie, bin ein ex, kein Yak mehr da. #c
Ich muß gestehen, ganz durch bin ich natürlich nicht mit dem Tema, deshalb bin ich natürlich auch immer noch hier, wenn auch passiv. Interessiere mich für ein "Tandem" von Ocean Kayak. Muß aber erst mal einen größeren Schuppen bauen ... .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Reppi schrieb:


> PS. Stephan, endlich ein Teil was Dir nicht unter´m Arsch wechplatzt...|rolleyes|rolleyes



Richtig!!! |bigeyes#6:m

wir sollten mal wieder zusammen #:#:#
alte Borke :m

@ nichtsnutz: gute Idee - vielen Dank dafür! 
 berichte doch mal von deinen Erfahrungen - wenn klappt; ich nehm eins davon #6

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Hardi,
vielen Dank - hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter !!!

LG Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hi Hardi,
> vielen Dank - hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter !!!
> 
> LG Stephan



P.S.:  schön das du dich hier einbringst !!!


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hey leude kennt ihr das teil schon ?
www.kajak-welt.de

haben will:l

:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey:Moiiin zusammen...|kopfkratPfrooooes noies Jaaar 
Also Loide neee , hab jetzt erst das Gemeinschaftsgemetzel in 
M E I N E M Tröööt gesehen. Hab´s erst garnicht gelesen...ist auch nicht wichtig. Bin auch zugegebener Maßen bisschen abwesend gewesen in der letzten Zeit. Aus ........Gründen :m
Marco wird die Gründe erahnen. Nachdem sich irgendwann mal alle entspannt haben werden, will ich hier mal was anregen:
Im Sommer, so er denn noch mal wiederkommt bei dem Sch..wetter hier, wäre ich bei genug Gebettel eurerseits gegebenenfalls eventuell ja bereit, das Thema Sicherheit in ein Treffen auf dem Ratzeburger See umzuwandeln! Da kann sich dann jeeder produzieren und zeigen und erzählen, was er so weiß! |supergri Jetzt mal im Ernst: Mir schwebt da ein Treffen vor, das für alle Kajakkapitäne sein soll. Wir (Ich hoffe Du machst noch mit Blindfischer) würden dann einen Teilnahmebetrag einfordern, in dem dann folgendes Happening enthalten ist: Sicherheit beim Kajakangeln Theorie (ca. 3 Stunden), dann legger was auf den Grill und aufessen, dann Sicherheit beim Kajakangeln Praxis mit Kentern und Wiedereinstieg in voller Montur und komplett aufgerödelt( Denkt dran, hinterher sind die Klamotten eventuell nass, oder weg!) Dann Kaffee. Anschließend geht es dann auf den Ratzeburger zum Angeln. ( Das mit den Gastkarten würden wir im Vorfeld mit dem Ratzeburger Fischer klären). Am Schluß noch Klönschnack und Fachsimpelei und eventuel noch Kajakkielholen für straffällig gewordene Boardis! Ich werde mich noch mit Dirk abstimmen und rechtzeitig einen Trööt dafür einrichten.
Piet

So und nu ist hier wieder P E A C E im Trööt! Achso und Andy Du postest natürlich weiter hier, sonst hole ich Dich höchst persönlich unterm Kajak durch|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Piet,
ein Sicherheitstraining ist auf jeden Fall das Sinnvollste was man machen sollte und wenn Du bereit bist hier die Orga zu übernehmen wäre es echt Löblich:q
Ich habe letzten Sommer mal für mich alleine am Strand ein "Sicherheitstraining" absolviert, natürlich unter allerbesten Bedingungen. Die Ostsee hatte 20 Grad, ich hatte nur eine Badehose an, das Wetter war sonnig und absolut Windstill.
Nach diesem Training war ich etwas geschockt wie extrem Schwer es ist wieder in sein Boot zu kommen, gut jetzt werden einige vielleicht sagen das ich mich zu doof angestellt habe, aber ich hatte beste Voraussetzungen und es war Warm.
Nun male ich mir mal aus wenn wir bei jetzigen Temeraturen eine Unfall haben, eine leicht kappelige See und man ist dick eingepackt.
Ich vermute mal das man nicht mehr als zwei Versuche hat, dann verlassen ein die Kräfte.
Ich überlege auch wie mir ein zweiter Kajakfahrer helfen sollte ohne sich selbst in Gefahr zu bringen.
Einziger Lichtblick ist, das man sich wirklich extreeeeeeem doof anstellen muß um mit seinem Kajak zu kentern, ich mußte mich wirklich sehr weit rauslegen bis das Yak endlich kippte.

Fazit, eigentlich sollte niemand ohne ein Sicherheitstrainig bei jetzigen Temperaturen vom Yak aus angeln gehen ( Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und das sehen mit Sicherheit einige Leute anders)

Daher ist das Sicherheitstraining was du angeboten hast extrem wichtig und es sollte wirklich jeder Yak-Angler (dem sein Leben lieb ist) dran teil nehmen.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ... wäre ich bei genug Gebettel eurerseits gegebenenfalls eventuell ja bereit, das Thema Sicherheit in ein Treffen auf dem Ratzeburger See umzuwandeln!


 
Oh ja, bitte, bitte, bitte und bitte * 1.000.000.000.000.000 ...

Ich hoffe, dass ist jetzt schon genug Gebettel |supergri

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei #h


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |wavey:Moiiin zusammen...|kopfkratPfrooooes noies Jaaar
> 
> 
> So und nu ist hier wieder P E A C E im Trööt! Achso und Andy Du postest natürlich weiter hier, sonst hole ich Dich höchst persönlich unterm Kajak durch|rolleyes



aih aih käpt´n


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Moin Piet,
> ein Sicherheitstraining ist auf jeden Fall das Sinnvollste was man machen sollte ...
> 
> Ich überlege auch wie mir ein zweiter Kajakfahrer helfen sollte ohne sich selbst in Gefahr zu bringen.
> ...



Schaut Euch das mal hier an, zumindest die Darstellung ist gut, ohne Übung geht aber nix!!! Ist allerdings für den klassischen Sit-in Kayak.

http://ger.kayakpaddling.net/?go

Günter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Tolle Seite sehr informativ sicherlich auch  anwendbar für Sitontopler.Wenn es so weiter schneit könnte man ein Treffen in Oberhof im Eiskanal mit unseren Bobs veranstalten |wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Für alle die noch die "richtige" Rute für´s Yak suchen : http://www.wristsaverrods.com/

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hole den Tröööt mal aus der Versenkung, aber nicht ohne sinnvolle Tips 

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/drupal/node/293


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|laola:|jump::z:z



Ich hab mein Boot wieder gefunden :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na hoffentlich schringt das noch an


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

sach mal schutenkapitän,seh ich das richtig das auf`m linken foto das paddel noch am yak hängt?|bigeyes
is ja so als wenn du den zündschlüssel im auto stecken lässt.:q

der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das sieht aus wie ERWISCHT, aber scheint ja nun "bereinigt" zu sein.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ne liegt doch noch da das pinke teil.
war das eigentlich ne sammelbestellung bei beate u... aus flensburg oder warum habt ihr alle solche hübschen pinken paddel?:k:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey:Mönsch Nixnuz egal , was Du nimmst.... nimm weniger. an meiner Schute hängt kein Zündpaddel!!! Es liegt drunter Ausserdem ist mein Pattel aus Carbon.. Suupileicht und bei Frost nicht so kalt wie eins aus Alu.:m
Piet


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hast recht,vielleicht sollte ich die tabletten ganz absetzen.|kopfkrat
werd mal mit dem doc sprechen.:q

mfg:vik:


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Gummi-Kajaks gemacht? (auf Binnengewässern)


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bevor ich mir ein aufblasbares SOT geleistet hatte, war ich auch mit aufblasbaren Kajaks auf Fluss und Binnensee unterwegs.

Das ist ne super Alternative, weil man ne Menge Sachen mitnehmen kann. 
Allerdings bitte keine Badeboote, sondern entsprechende Sportgeräte.

Andy


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Leude,

meine Freundin und ich sind bald auch stolze Besitzer eines SOTs. 
Wir haben uns für das WS Tarpon 120 entschieden, das SlideTrax System hat einfach überzeugt! Die 2 müssten Anfang März bei uns eintreffen...

Wir wollen uns dann auf den Seen und Flüssen der Umgebung, aber auch auf der Ostsee rumtreiben. Paddelerfahrungen mit dem Canadier und Mad River Synergy haben wir schon, aber gehörigen Respekt vor der Ostsee, da soll es Ende März hingehen, wenn das Wetter es zulässt.

Nun habe ich schon viel gelesen und versuche so viele Infos zu finden wie möglich - an dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön für alle Links und Tipps - und haben dann auch die Grundausstattung wie Rettungsweste, Anker, Treibanker, Liveline, Kompass und Lampe schon besorgt.

Was mir aber noch ein wenig Sorgen bereitet ist die Einschätzung der Gefahren die auf der Ostsee auf uns zukommen. Wind ist sicher einigermaßen einzuschätzen, aber wie sieht es mit der Strömung aus? Komm ich mit dem Jak dagegen an?

Und ganz allgemein: Welche Gefahren würdet ihr als die wichtigsten einschätzen?

Vielleicht nimmt uns ja auch ein erfahrener Kajakfischer mit auf unsere erste Tour...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



ray schrieb:


> aber wie sieht es mit der Strömung aus? Komm ich mit dem Jak dagegen an?
> Klar kommst du dagegen an.. Problemlos.. Musst nur ein paar Muckies haben :m
> 
> Und ganz allgemein: Welche Gefahren würdet ihr als die wichtigsten einschätzen?
> Naja, was heißt Gefahren... wenn ich an der Küste stehe und ein unwohles Gefühl habe, fahr ich gar net erst raus  Das einzige was ich so sehe wäre die Brandung, aber all die Sachen lassen sich trainieren bzw. Übungen könnten helfen
> 
> Vielleicht nimmt uns ja auch ein erfahrener Kajakfischer mit auf unsere erste Tour...
> Gruß,
> Jan



Das mit dem mitnehmen ist wohl das kleinste Problem #6


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sehr schön,

hab mir schon gedacht dass ich mir da etwas zu große Sorgen mache.

Obwohl, an den Muckies könnte es schon scheitern ;-)

Bei schlechten Bedingungen würde ich eh nie rausfahren, vor allem am Anfang nicht. Und natürlich wird voher fleißig auf dem See meines Vertrauens geübt.

Eine Frage noch, was für Rutenlängen / Wurfgewichte bevorzugt ihr so für welche Einsatzgebiete vom Kajak aus?

 - MeFo
 - Dorsch
 - Natürköder
 - Schleppen

Auf das Begleitangebot werden wir gern zurückkommen!

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey: Moin Jan, wenn Du möchtest, dann kannst Du natürlich im Mai ( Termin wird noch gesucht) am Ratzeburger See mitmachen. Da wollen wir mal versuchen, ein Sicherheitstraining durchzuführen. Vormittags Theorie, Nach dem Essen Praxis und nach dem Kaffe angeln auf Barsche, Hechte und CO. Werde dann einen eigenen Trööt aufmachen....hoffentlich mit Erlaubnis der Mods  



Piet


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Piet,

wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt, sind wir dabei! Ist bei mir jobbedingt allerdings immer so ne Sache mit den Wochenenden...

Auf dem Ratzeburger wollte ich eh schon immer mal rumschippern 

Man wat freue ich mich auf die Jaks! Ich hoffe nur beim anbringen des Ankersystems keinen Fehler zu machen, da komme ich wohl ums bohren nicht herum...

Jan


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



ray schrieb:


> Hi Piet,
> 
> wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt, sind wir dabei! Ist bei mir jobbedingt allerdings immer so ne Sache mit den Wochenenden...
> 
> Auf dem Ratzeburger wollte ich eh schon immer mal rumschippern
> 
> Man wat freue ich mich auf die Jaks! Ich hoffe nur beim anbringen des Ankersystems keinen Fehler zu machen, da komme ich wohl ums bohren nicht herum...
> 
> Jan



Hi Jan,

viel Bohren brauchst Du eigentlich nicht, nimm Nirosta Blechschrauben in den passenden Durchmessern, etwas Stormsure oder ähnlichen Kleber dran und immer fröhlich schrauben, das ist 100% Dicht ( eigentlich auch ohne Kleber, aber fürs gute Gefühl hilft die zusätzliche Sicherheit)

An Ruten fische ich am liebsten etwas weichere Gerten, aber auf alle Fälle mit kürzeren Griffen, max. bis zum Ellenbogen, damit der Griff nicht im Weg ist ( ich habe Rutenhalter vorne und sonst bleib ich immer an den Rutengriffen hängen)


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen liebe Leute was benötigt man alles für so ne Ankeranlage wie heißen die Dingers ?|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moiiiin Rolli |wavey:

Ich hab an meinem Kajak an Bug und Heck je einen Block ( in der Größe eines Flaggenblocks ) und 'ne handvoll Leitösen angebracht. Das Trolleyseil mit 'nem Expandergummi versehen, dass der Anker nicht so "ruckt".

Die Leitösen hab ich absichtlich etwas größer genommen ( ca. 15 mm ). Aber das ist Geschmacksache, ebenso wie die Frage, ob VA oder Kunststoff. 10 er Ösen müssten es aber auch tun :q

Den Ankertrolley gibt es teilweise auch komplett zu kaufen > http://www.kayakfishingsupplies.com/servlet/the-851/Anchor-Trolley-Kit/Detail

Vielleicht wissen Dirk und der Schutenkerl da ja auch noch was zu zu sagen


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moiiiin Georgi alter Lolländer vielen Dank ,was es alles auf Tube zusehen gibt, da braucht man kein Google mehr .Grüße auf die Nördlichste Insel der Balearen mit ihren weißen Stränden |wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moiiiin Georgi alter Lolländer vielen Dank ,was es alles auf Tube zusehen gibt, da braucht man kein Google mehr .Grüße auf die Nördlichste Insel der Balearen mit ihren weißen Stränden |wavey:


Moiin Rolli Du alte Hamburger Rinde 

 wenn Du noch´n Tick warten magst, kannste Dich ja bei mir melden, und denn fährst Du mit dem Teil auf dem Dach mal bei mir in Rahlstedt vorbei und denn ist Bastelstunde....


Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Leude und natürlich ,Tach Peter |wavey: Danke für die Einlade  ,nur meine neue Diebstahlsicherung ist ca. 50 cm hoch, weiß  und Steinhart und läßt mich nicht in die Garage aber nu was anderes wie haltet ihr das mit dem Driftsack Größe weiß ich ca. aber jetzt mit Gewicht und Auftriebskörper oder mit ohne oder was?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|uhoh::q|wavey:


----------



## seaside

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin


An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal mein Kajak vorstellen. Ich bin am Greifswalder Bodden unterwegs und kann dank Wassersportstation das gute Stück dort unterbringen. 

Es ist ein Necky Zoar Sport.







Technische Daten:
Länge: 4,26 m
Breite: 0,64 m
Gewicht: ca. 25 kg
Luke:              92 x 50cm


Ich habe mich für ein Sit-In entschieden. Warum? Ich mag sportliches Paddeln auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz. Das Necky ist für die Kippstabilität einfach hammerschnell. Steueranlage ist auch genial. Ich habe einige probegepaddelt und das stach einfach heraus. Gibt auch noch eine Anglervariante davon, aber ich bau mir selber nen Rutenhalter dran.


Sagt mal, was für Ruten (wurfgewicht/länge) fischt ihr denn so auf Meerforelle beim Schleppen mit dem Kajak?


grüße

Peter


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> viel Bohren brauchst Du eigentlich nicht, nimm Nirosta Blechschrauben in den passenden Durchmessern, etwas Stormsure oder ähnlichen Kleber dran und immer fröhlich schrauben, das ist 100% Dicht ( eigentlich auch ohne Kleber, aber fürs gute Gefühl hilft die zusätzliche Sicherheit)
> 
> An Ruten fische ich am liebsten etwas weichere Gerten, aber auf alle Fälle mit kürzeren Griffen, max. bis zum Ellenbogen, damit der Griff nicht im Weg ist ( ich habe Rutenhalter vorne und sonst bleib ich immer an den Rutengriffen hängen)
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk




Hallo Dirk,

danke für die Infos, das beruhigt mich ja ein wenig - möchte da halt keine Fehler machen, dafür ist das Kajak einfach zu wertvoll |uhoh:

Werd mir den Kleber dann mal bestellen, ohne hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl.

Bin immer wieder erstaunt wie die Amis fröhlich an ihren Jaks rumschrauben / bohren / sägen 

Eure Ruten zum schleppen täten mich auch noch interessieren...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo erst mal ich hab da mal ne Frage welche Paddeljacke nutzt ihr und was muß man dafür anlegen ?


----------



## seaside

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal ich hab da mal ne Frage welche Paddeljacke nutzt ihr und was muß man dafür anlegen ?




Moin, das lässt sich nicht so Pauschal sagen. Das hängt von der Wassertemperatur ab. Manchmal ist es manchmal besser, gleich nen Trockenanzug zu nehmen. Wenn es kalt ist, ist dann ein Kentern nicht gleich ein Problem. Wenns wärmer wird tut es jede Paddeljacke und im Sommer ist sowieso alles kein Thema mehr. Atmungsaktiv sollte sie sein, aber wenn du keine großen Strecken paddelst, tut es auch hier was einfaches. 

Ich habe einen atmungsaktiven Trocki (vom Kiten) und bei nicht kritischen Temperaturen einfach nur einen dünnen Windschutz. Immer jedoch eine Spritzdecke, das ist bei so nem Seekajak absolutes Muss.

grüße

Peter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Peter

Schigges Boot #6 Herzliches Glückwunsch und immer 'ne gute Heimfahrt :m


@ Rolli

Der andere Peter, der Schutenkerl hat 'ne sehr schicke Paddeljacke. Hau ihn doch beim nächsten Kaffee mal an, welche das ist.

Ick weet dat neet meer |kopfkrat  Bin bisher mit meiner Watjacke aber auch ganz gut klargekommen


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

un ich dacht schon mit mi snackt keiner mehr:c aber nu ist alles wieder gut ich liebäugel ja mit einer von Palm , Yukon aber der Preis fast 200 ., ocken ist ganz schön heftig :vaber wenn man auch 450., ausgeben kann hab ich beim Erwerb mehr als die hälfte gespart was für eine Logik|uhoh: aber vielleicht kommen ja noch Vorschläge


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich würd sagen die Watjacke reicht,
eine Paddeljacke hat zwar (je nach Typ) mindestens zwei gravierende Vorteile:bessere Abdichtung an den Ärmeln und am Hals, je nach Typ auch eine vernünftige Abdichtung  zur Spritzdecke ( Doppelkamin)

Der geneigte SOT´ler wird schon merken das einer der Vorteile kaum zieht : wo keine Spritzdecke, da keine Abdichtung.

Die Latexmanschette braucht man am Arm auch nicht, jedenfalls wenn man flach paddelt, heißt beim SOT : langes Paddel ( 2,3 bis 2,4 m)
Wenn man sportlicher unterwegs ist, paddelt man üblicherweise steiler, dann läuft das Wasser bei der Watjacke schon mal rein, da ist die Paddeljacke dann deutlich im Vorteil.
Die meisten Paddeljacken sind auch Schlupfjacken und damit etwas dichter als Watjacken.

Eigentlich also eher Geschmackssache,am besten mal ins Fachgeschäft und probieren, in HH zB. Paddelmeier oder Gadermann in Norderstedt.

Online z.B. auch hier( nur einer von vielen Herstellern) : http://www.artistic-sportswear.de/

Mehr gerne auch per PN

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin, Moin,

ein paar Fragen ich doch noch, bei dem Wetter kann man sich ja leider nur mit der Theorie beschäftigen...

Wie weit entfernt ihr euch eigentlich mit dem SOT von der Küste?  

Und habt ihr einen Tip wo meine Freundin und ich den ersten Ausflug (Ende März / Anfang April) starten sollen? Ich hatte mir entweder die Ecke um Pelzerhaken, Fehmarn oder Dazendorf ausgeguckt - Vorteil von Fehmarn wäre natürlich, dass ich da dem Wind aus dem Weg gehen kann...
Auch die Schlei / Rabelsund ging mir durch den Kopf, sollte der Hering bereits da sein - da ist aber recht viel Schiffsverkehr und ich hab auch keine Lust nen Heringsblei vom Ufer an den Kopf zu bekommen.

Schön wäre dann natürlich auch etwas zu fangen, wobei ich da absolut anspruchslos bin  - Hauptsache etwas 

Übrigens war ich am Wochenende auf Fehmarn, hat ja ein wenig Eiszeit feeling, zumindest auf der einen Seite. Die ersten MeFo Jäger waren aber schon unterwegs....

Jan


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Jan |wavey:

Meist nur 300 - 500m. Allerdings benutze ich das Kajak auch weniger zum "Bootsangeln" als dazu, schneller die Stelle zu wechseln oder an 'ner Sandbank / Riff zu fischen, wo ich sonst nicht hinkomm |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

der Fragebär ist wieder da, wie befestige ich die Rollen meiner Ankeranlage ? Die bei aw Nieymeyer sagten von innen Schraube gegenkontern zusätzlich mit Holzplatte von innen verstärken , wer weiß Rat ?


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bei 'nem "normalen Boot" kann man das sicher so machen, wär beim SOT zuviel Pfriemelarbeit.

Entweder bohren und mit Blindnieten festmachen oder wie ich 
einfach mit rostfreien Spax direkt ins Kajak schrauben. Am Kopf der Schraube hab ich noch'n Drüpp Sikaflex draufgetan und gut is :m

Sooo viel Belastung kommt da ja nicht drauf, dass Du mit Maschinenschrauben und Kontermutter arbeiten musst.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

und wenn doch habe ich ein Faust großes Loch und gehe unter wie Leo Cabrio |bigeyes hält das Gummiband so viel Druck ab ?


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Jan

Soviel Druck herscht weder auf dem Anker, noch auf dem Ankertrolly!

Selbst wenn Du seitwärts ankerst! 
Sonst würde mein Schlauchkajak ja wie ein Klappmesser zusammen klappen!!:q:q

Wir haben ja keine grosse Angriffsfäche wo das Wasser gegen drücken kann!


Torsten


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> und wenn doch habe ich ein Faust großes Loch und gehe unter wie Leo Cabrio |bigeyes hält das Gummiband so viel Druck ab ?



Och Rolli |bigeyes


Wenn Du dein Kajak am Steg festgemacht hast und mit dem Anker Orcas drillst, denn mach das zuwenig sein  :q 

Im Ernst - dat hollt bannich good #


----------



## seaside

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin


Ich bin im Netz grad auf was echt feines gestoßen, was einige hier interessieren dürfte.

http://www.point65.com/point.images/kayak_det_tequila_solo_2.jpg
_Editiert vom Mod: Bitte fremde Bilder wg. Urheberrecht nicht direkt im Board verlinken_

Point 65 Tequila. Eine sehr clevere Geschichte. Ist ein teilbares Steck-SOT, das so in den Kofferraum passt. Wenn man das Mittelstück reinbaut ist es ein Zweier (also für die Familie), sonst ein Einer. Da braucht man keine Garage mehr zum Lagern und auch keinen Dachgepäckträger mehr, geteilt kann mans auch in einer Studenten-WG unterbringen. 

Mensch ... Perfekte Ergänzung zu meinem Einer, um mal Rügen zu erkunden :k Und das beste: Ich glaube Kayak4you hier in der Gegend vertreibt die Teile. Ich schau es mir auf jeden Fall mal an.


grüße

Seaside


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nun bin ich beruhigt  aber stellt sich nun die Frage auf welche Seite die Anlage als Rechtshänder um Antwort wird gebeten P.s. Kajak im Stecksystem zur Lagerung ok aber beim Transport im Kofferraum ,Platz braucht das auch dann lieber auf dem Dach des Autos und in den Kofferraum meine Angel etc. oder |wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Nun bin ich beruhigt  aber stellt sich nun die Frage auf welche Seite die Anlage als Rechtshänder um Antwort wird gebeten P.s. Kajak im Stecksystem zur Lagerung ok aber beim Transport im Kofferraum ,Platz braucht das auch dann lieber auf dem Dach des Autos und in den Kofferraum meine Angel etc. oder |wavey:


 

Rechtshänder  = Angel nach links = Ankeranlage rechts. So hab ich das zumindest gemacht.

|wavey:

Auch nich ne Frage: Ich möchte gerne bei meinem Fishin den Sitz etwas nach oben bekommen, da ich im Sommer kaum mit Wathose fahren werde, aber einen nassen Hintern tunlichst zu vermeiden gedenke. Im Moment ist der Sitz (Standardsitz) etwas nach hinten abfallend, so dass Spritzwasser hervorragend in eine kleine Kuhle zusammenläuft. Mit einem höheren Sitz könnte man das denke ich vermeiden. Nur: Wie mache ich es am besten? Einfach was unterlegen und da den Sitz dann drauf? Oder einen neuen?

Weiß auch nicht...|bigeyes


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Rechtshänder  = Angel nach links = Ankeranlage rechts. So hab ich das zumindest gemacht.
> 
> |wavey:


 

Das ist wohl eher Geschmackssache. Ich bin auch Rechtshänder, habe aber die Paddelhalterung auf der rechten Seite und die Ankervorrichtung auf der linken. 





Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Auch nich ne Frage: Ich möchte gerne bei meinem Fishin den Sitz etwas nach oben bekommen, da ich im Sommer kaum mit Wathose fahren werde, aber einen nassen Hintern tunlichst zu vermeiden gedenke. Im Moment ist der Sitz (Standardsitz) etwas nach hinten abfallend, so dass Spritzwasser hervorragend in eine kleine Kuhle zusammenläuft. Mit einem höheren Sitz könnte man das denke ich vermeiden. Nur: Wie mache ich es am besten? Einfach was unterlegen und da den Sitz dann drauf? Oder einen neuen?
> 
> Weiß auch nicht...|bigeyes




Die sogenannten Komfortsitze sind ja etwas höher. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ein paar Zentimeter da 'nen großen Unterschied machen.Müsste man mal testen. Wenn Du beim Originalsitz bleibst, sollte die Sitzerhöhung ziemlich fest am Sitz befestigt sein. Ich hab das mal mit lose untergelegtem Sitzkissen aus Kunststoff versucht - das rutscht wie sonstwas #d

Vielleicht wären ein paar kleidsame Neopren-Shorts 'ne Alternative ?  :q :q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nochmal moin |wavey: wie um alles in der Welt bekommt man sein Kajak auf den Dachträger und wieder runter ohne sich einen Bruch zu heben und ohne Dellen im Auto


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Naja, wenn man ein büschen wat im Arm hat, dann ist das kein Problem. Wenn man da eher recht zart veranlagt ist, dann soll Piet auch Abos fürs Fitnessstudio verticken.

Im Ernst, ich wuchte das Ding da entschlossen drauf und gut ist, wobei ich auch nicht böse bin, wenn gerade ein Passant vorbei kommt. Das hilft enorm.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:

A: Bootsgewicht nach körperlichen Fähigkeiten auswählen
B: Körperliche Fähigkeiten ans Bootsgewicht anpassen
C. Hilfen aus dem Geriatriebedarf |supergri guckst Du hier 

http://www.eckla.de/dachtraegerzub.html unter Ladehilfe

oder eine Laderolle die am hinteren Holm festgemacht wird, dann wird das Boot raufgeschoben (geht aber nicht bei allen Autos, kommt drauf an wie weit der Träger nach hinten kann)

http://www.zoelzer.de/content.php?seite=shop/produkte.php&hauptrubrik=125&produkte[first]=10

Gruß


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Auch nich ne Frage: Ich möchte gerne bei meinem Fishin den Sitz etwas nach oben bekommen......Einfach was unterlegen und da den Sitz dann drauf? Oder einen neuen?
> 
> Weiß auch nicht...|bigeyes



Ich hab deswegen einen dicken Sitz genommen, ich hatte beim Key Largo dasselbe Problem und unterfüttern funzt nicht (ging mir genauso wie Georg) und man sitzt auch noch viel bequemer durch das dicke Polster.
Ob so einer beim Fishin passt müsste man ausprobieren, der ist schon etwas steifer als der normale Sitz.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Nochmal moin |wavey: wie um alles in der Welt bekommt man sein Kajak auf den Dachträger und wieder runter ohne sich einen Bruch zu heben und ohne Dellen im Auto


  Ich transportiere mein Yak immer auf einem Anhänger ,für den ich mir passende Auflagen gebastelt habe ,wo das Boot genau reinpasst. Dann muss ich nur einmal hinten anheben und das Yak runterziehen.Das ist für schwächere und Leute mit Bandscheibenschaden gut geeignet.
mfg der Nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Blindfischer für die Tips leider hab ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht beim Kauf aber 34 kg bekomme ich noch gewuppt das mit der Rolle geht bei meinen Auto nicht .Sundvogel kann ich mir deinen Passanten ausleihen ? Nichtsnutz meine Bandscheiben sind noch ok #6 und Kohlmeise Sitz raus und Kiste Bier rein ,der Hintern bleibt trocken und Durst haste auch nicht mehr  P.s. Mein Jak ist 84 cm breit und ich habe nur meine Bedenken beim verladen bei Wind .Grüße an Alle |wavey:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin ,hier mal ein paar Fotos von meiner Vorrichtung zum Kajak Transport.Nicht nur für Bandscheibenschäden Geplagte sondern auch für bequeme Angler gedacht.Lohnt sich natürlich nur wenn ein Anhänger vorhanden ist.
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jetzt wo ich endlich entdeckt habe wie das mit den Fotos funktioniert habe ich auch gleich nochmal meinen selbst gebauten Anker geknipst.
Anleitung: Verzinktes Fallrohr zum eingiessen
              alte Brandungsbleie und Reste vom Dachdecker auf 4 kg abgewogen inkl.Öse und Edelstahlkarabiner und eingeschmolzen .
In das abgesägte Fallrohr gegossen 
danach habe ich das Fallrohr aufgeflext und entfernt.
zum Schluss habe ich versucht den Anker mit Plastik zu überziehen ,indem ich einen alten Eimer geschmolzen habe.
Leider ist das Ganze beim erkalten immer wieder gerissen.
Vielleicht hat jemannd einen Tip wie es funktioniert.
Ist als Schutz fürs Yak wahrscheinlich sinnvoll.
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Homer70

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo aus`m Norden #h

Ich bin neu hier im Board und möchte mich erstmal kurz vorstellen...bin 39 Jahre alt und angel seit vielen Jahren hier in Schleswig Holstein an Flüssen, Seen und an unseren schönen Küsten....
Da ich mich schon lange für den Wassersport interessiere, bin ich nun auf den Trichter gekommen beides zu verbinden mittels eines SIT ON TOP Kajaks. Aus Transporttechnischen Gründen und weil ich nicht gross Strecke machen will, hab ich zwei Typen ins Auge gefasst:

einmal das  DAG Fish'in 
oder das RTM Tango Peche....

hat jemand Tipps für das Eine oder Andere bezüglich der Ausstattung und des Preises?
Hab mich schon stundenlang durch diesen Trööt gelesen und auch schon einiges erfahren, aber vielleicht gibt`s ja noch was...?
Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruss Alex


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Alex,

|welcome: willkommen im Board! Zu den beiden Booten kann ich leider nichts sagen, dazu am besten mal an Schutenpiet wenden.

Grundsätzlich finde ich aber Deine Entscheidung für ein SOT gut - mach mal! 

Da Kellinghusen ja quasi ein Vorort von Wrist ist, können wir dann auch gerne mal zusammen den Dorschen in der Ostsee nachstellen. |supergri

Grüsse aus Wrist #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich endlich entdeckt habe wie das mit den Fotos funktioniert habe ich auch gleich nochmal meinen selbst gebauten Anker geknipst.


 
Mensch Nichtsnutz, da warst Du ja während der Schneekatastrophe super fleißig - geiles Teil Dein Anker 
#r
Versuch doch mal irgendeinen Plastik-Ball aufzuschneiden und als Schutz zu verwenden. Müsste doch eigentlich gehen.

Wenn Du damit in Serie gehst, bestelle ich schon mal so ein Teil #6


----------



## Homer70

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Reinhard...

jo, gute Idee   ...werd mich dann melden, wenn's soweit Ist!

Bis dann denn Alex


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

und bis es soweit ist noch ne Frage wie sichert ihr eure Angelrute ich meine die Verbindung zur Rute  ?;+


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Mensch Nichtsnutz, da warst Du ja während der Schneekatastrophe super fleißig - geiles Teil Dein Anker
> #r
> Versuch doch mal irgendeinen Plastik-Ball aufzuschneiden und als Schutz zu verwenden. Müsste doch eigentlich gehen.
> 
> Wenn Du damit in Serie gehst, bestelle ich schon mal so ein Teil #6


 moin dorsch-schnappi,danke für den tip#6 .dann muss ich jetzt nur noch einen gummiball in camouflage finden,damit es auch zum boot passt.
mann sieht sich auf´m wasser
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> und bis es soweit ist noch ne Frage wie sichert ihr eure Angelrute ich meine die Verbindung zur Rute ?;+


moin bb ,ich hatte meine rute mit gummiband und einen karabiner um den rollenfuss gesichert.das behindert aber zu sehr beim angeln und da eh schon viele leinen an so ein yak sind vertüddert man sich auch mal schnell.von daher beim kentern rute abschreiben und neu kaufen.so wird das geld auch schneller benutzt ,is gut für die wirtschaft .
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

jetzt hätte ich aber auch mal eine frage.
wie lang sind eure paddel?
meins ist 2,15 m und ich habe das gefühl das es für so ein sot etwas zu kurz ist,da man ja ziemlich hoch sitzt.
danke schon mal für die antworten

:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich bedanke mich auch für die Antwort |rolleyes


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich weiss garnicht ob so eine rute ,wenn sie denn mal ins wasser fällt,so schnell untergeht.ich schätze mal das man vielleicht noch zeit hat danach zu greifen.zumindest wenn sie einen korkgriff hat sollte sie ja etwas auftrieb haben.
aber wie gesagt,festbinden finde ich total hinderlich.

mfg:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich finde Paddel von 2,3 bis 2,4 m am Besten, mit kürzeren habe ich mir immer die Finger am Bootsrand geklemmt und musste recht steil paddeln, dann läuft mir das Wasser den Arm runter.

Mit den längeren (ich fahr mit 2,4 m) ist das viel entspannter.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> ich weiss garnicht ob so eine rute ,wenn sie denn mal ins wasser fällt,so schnell untergeht.ich schätze mal das man vielleicht noch zeit hat danach zu greifen.zumindest wenn sie einen korkgriff hat sollte sie ja etwas auftrieb haben.
> aber wie gesagt,festbinden finde ich total hinderlich.
> 
> mfg:vik:




Da kann ich (leider) helfen  |supergri :

Die ist schneller weg als Du gucken kannst, die Rute alleine mag noch schwimmen, aber mit Rolle wart dat nix.
Mein Sohn hat im Sommer nicht aufgepasst und Plumps weg wars, komplett mit fast neuer Slammer 260 ( nicht das es da sonderlich schade drum war).

Ich hab gerade einen Keysaver bekommen den ich mal testen will, das ist ein Schlüsselanhänger, der im Wasser eine kleine Boje auslöst (mit 12 m Schnur) und dann kann man den untergegangenen Gegenstand einfach an der Schnur bergen.( bei mehr als 12m Tiefe nützt das offensichtlich nicht mehr viel, aber an den meisten Angelgewässern sollte das schon gehen)
Mal sehen wie ich das Ding an der Rute festbekomme ohne dass es stört.
Sicherung der Ruten im Yak hab ich auch versucht und habe dasselbe Problem wie Du: zuviele Leinen und zuviel Getüdel.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Homer70 schrieb:


> hab ich zwei Typen ins Auge gefasst:
> 
> einmal das DAG Fish'in
> oder das RTM Tango Peche....
> 
> hat jemand Tipps für das Eine oder Andere bezüglich der Ausstattung und des Preises?
> Hab mich schon stundenlang durch diesen Trööt gelesen und auch schon einiges erfahren, aber vielleicht gibt`s ja noch was...?
> Vielen Dank schonmal
> 
> Gruss Alex


 
Hallo Alex, die Boote sind doch fast bau- und ausstattungsgleich! Da kannst Du also nur noch nach optischen Kriterein entscheiden.....obwohl, sind ja beide grün....#c


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo blinder ,danke für die antwort .das mit dem paddel hatte ich fast schon befürchtet. und ich hab den keysaver mal gegoogelt .scheint interessant zu sein und 3 kg sollten ja ausreichen,wenn man ihn irgendwie befestigt bekommt ,ohne das er stört.scheint aber auch nur für den einmalgebrauch zu sein wenn er den mal ausgelöst wurde.interessant wäre auch zu wissen ob er spritzwasser abkann ohne auszulösen.
aber du wirst uns bestimmt berichten .wenn es funktioniert wäre es ja die lösung für so einige dinge an bord die man ungerne verlieren möchte.
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Homer70

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja....ist schon schwierig für mich #c

aber ich kann ja noch ein paar Mal drüber schlafen -der Winter soll weiter gehen |schlafen

MfG Alex


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Guten Abend,

mal ne Frage am Rande.

Habt ihr euren Booten einen Namen gegeben?

... und wenn ja, welchen.

Wenn falscher "Trööt" bitte verschieben.

Greetz Stephan


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hi stephan ,mein boot heist natürlich "nichtsnutz"
allerdings  war die taufe ganz ohne champaner nicht ganz so traditionell.
hast du dein sot eigentlich schon?
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Habt ihr euren Booten einen Namen gegeben?
> 
> ... und wenn ja, welchen.
> 
> Greetz Stephan


Juhuuu Stephan.... #h

ne noch nicht wirklich.... Meins könnt z. Bsp:

insecti*S*it* O*n *T*op :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> hi stephan ,mein boot heist natürlich "nichtsnutz"
> allerdings  war die taufe ganz ohne champaner nicht ganz so traditionell.
> hast du dein sot eigentlich schon?
> mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


Moin Enrico,

vielen Dank für dein Posting!!|wavey:

nun ja, gefühlt ist "ES" schon bei mir; so rein "philosophisch" ausgedrückt; physisch "nee noch nicht"#c

"swow sucks"  - bin nur froh, das mein "Dealer" so viel Verständnis aufbringt :m:vik:

Gruß Stephan

P.S.: hab ja Zeit bis Mai - nicht wahr Dirk ?!?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Marco,

nee, nicht wirklich oder ???

Multenkiller oder sowas hätte ich ja noch verstanden |supergri:m

Nun ja, ich glaube wir müssen uns mal wieder beim "wedeln" sehen - aber nicht auf einer Wiese |supergri

LG Stephan 

P.S: schau doch mal in deine "IG"s  und gib nen "Feedback" bidde#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> ne noch nicht wirklich.... Meins könnt z. Bsp:


 Na um den Namen Puk wirste wohl nicht rum kommen. :g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:m

... stimmt ...

HG nach "Pansdörp"

:m

Stephan


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> nee, nicht wirklich oder ???
> 
> Multenkiller oder sowas hätte ich ja noch verstanden |supergri:m
> 
> Nun ja, ich glaube wir müssen uns mal wieder beim "wedeln" sehen - aber nicht auf einer Wiese |supergri
> 
> LG Stephan
> 
> P.S: schau doch mal in deine "IG"s  und gib nen "Feedback" bidde#h


Naja, war ja auch nur so ein kleiner Gedanke  Wenn man aber den Hintergrund weiß, dann find ich es ganz orginell eigentlich 
Joop, bin auch dafür, dass wir beiden hübschen mal wieder angeln gehen am Wasser statt auf ner Wieser diese Trockenübungen zu machen #6


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Angeln?!??

Ist das nicht wo man am Wasser steht und kleine bunte gebogene Metallplättchen ins Wasser wirft???

Grüße Euch Alle


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



macmarco schrieb:


> Joop, bin auch dafür, dass wir beiden hübschen mal wieder nageln gehen am Wasser statt auf ner Wieser diese Trockenübungen zu machen #6



Hi Marco,
du bist ja ein netter Kerl, aber das geht mir dann doch zu weit.:m

Bringt dir wohl aber auf jeden Fall ne Nominierung ein |bigeyes#6

Gruß Stephan :m


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja ja so isser der Marco, da bietest Du Ihm freundschaftliche Begleitung und er will gleich N.... ( aber offensichtlich ist das ja nicht das erste Mal...)

Na ja, er trainiert schon nicht ohne Grund ne Damenmannschaft

Duck und wech



Namen fürs SOT? Hmmm... mit mir drin geht das eher in die Richtung  Lastkahn oder Tanker, glatt noch mal überlegen

und dann in Gelb mit schwarzen Punkten, gell Marco (insider)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hey marco ,dein coming out hier im board, zeugt von wahrer größe.und trockenübungen ,auch wenn sie romantisch auf ner wiese stattfinden, sind in diesen bereich sicherlich sehr unangenehm.
also nur zu jungs und viel spass im wasser.aber bitte keine fotos einstellen.|supergri

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Hallo Loide...hat dieser Trööt etwa einen rosa Header... oder was. andererseits....wenn Marco das so sagt...dann kommt er bestimmt auch zum/beim Nageln am Wasser...oder so.
Übrigens meine Schute heißt "Schute"  |kopfkrat
Marco Dein Dampfer könnte doch auch Dorschlaus heißen oder so.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin ihr,ich hatte da noch eine idee um die rute nach den überbord gehen zu retten.einfach ein stück rohrisolierung mit kabelbindern um die rute.müsste man mal testen#c.vielleicht geht sie auch nur langsamer unter ,damit zeit bleibt sie zu greifen.

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke, dass ihr mich auf meinen Schreibfehler hingewiesen habt... Schnell mal geändert und nun kann ich nicht mehr nominiert werden....*ätsch*


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ach Süßer ,das war doch nicht so schlimm!!
|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Ach Süßer ,das war doch nicht so schlimm!!
> |jump:|jump:|jump:



Ich weiß :g Wann gehts wieder zum Onkel, Hase?


----------



## seaside

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> moin ihr,ich hatte da noch eine idee um die rute nach den überbord gehen zu retten.einfach ein stück rohrisolierung mit kabelbindern um die rute.müsste man mal testen#c.vielleicht geht sie auch nur langsamer unter ,damit zeit bleibt sie zu greifen.
> 
> mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


sach mal, stört dich das Teil nicht beim Angeln? denke, das sollte schon das gewicht von rute und Rolle tragen, aber was ist mit deinem Rutenhalter? Ich denk mal ne Schnur zur Sicherung ist da praktischer. Vielleicht so ein Teil wie man es von Skiliften kennt, die sich selbst aufwickeln?


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

stimmt ,daran habe ich nicht gedacht,aber vielleicht über der rolle montieren.werde ich auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren.
aber was meinst du mit so einen teil von den skiliften.      das kenn ich leider nicht .kannst ja mal beschreiben.

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## seaside

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

sowas meinte ich:

http://www.giffits.de/skipasshalter

Ich habe auch noch keine ideale Lösung. Aber dafür endlich nen schönen Rutenhalter 

grüße

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

na denn schnell mal 1000 Boardis zusammen trommeln und dann her mit  Schnappern  wieviele Boardis braucht man für den Rutenhalter  ?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich sehe gerade bei ibbei kann man welche ersteigern Problem wird die aus Knackwursteisen bestehende Rückholfeder sein aber die Idee war gut #6


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So,

mein Wohnzimmer ist nu voller Kajak |supergri

Büschn gebastelt hab ich auch schon, durch das Slidetrax System ist das aber keine Kunst.

Nur an das Ankersystem traue ich mich wohl erst in ein paar Tagen...

Wie habt ihr denn so die Batterie vom Echolot untergebracht? Gibt es dafür auch wasserdichte Kabeldurchführungen und wenn ja wo?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## seaside

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

naja, so gut fand ich die idee selber nicht. für ein paddel ist jedenfalls sowas hier ganz nett:

http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CB8QrQQwAg

ist halt immer die Frage, ob man schleppt oder ständig wirft

grüße


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

da wir nun keine Supersicherung für unsere geliebte Rute gefunden haben #cmöchte ich euch fragen  sichert ihr euer Böötchen gegen  Manüberbordflucht mit einem sogenannten Leash ?;+


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo ray ja gibt es z.b bei aw niemayer


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo bb ,wenn ich alleine mit dem yak unterwegs bin habe ich eine sicherungsleine um. ich habe bei einer kenterung bei ablandigen wind schon einmal schwierigkeiten gehabt ,weil mein böötchen schneller getrieben ist alls ich.
wenn wir mit mehreren draussen sind kann jemand das boot einfangen .

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

obwohl wenn die einen fisch im drill haben is den mein boot wohl auch egal|kopfkrat

:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> obwohl wenn die einen fisch im drill haben is den mein boot wohl auch egal|kopfkrat
> 
> :vik:




Wenn ich dabei bin ist alles gut, ich fang ja eh nix, bin also sozusagen allzeit bereit..

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> da wir nun keine Supersicherung für unsere geliebte Rute gefunden haben #cmöchte ich euch fragen  sichert ihr euer Böötchen gegen  Manüberbordflucht mit einem sogenannten Leash ?;+



Hallo BB - cruiser,

sehr gute Frage !

Bisher konnte ich mich mit dem Thema, mal abgesehen von der Probefahrt, ja nur theoretisch auseinandersetzen.

Ich weiß deshalb nicht ob es praktikalel sein wird, habe mir aber vorgenommen eine Verbindung Boot/ Mann mit dem "Telefonkabelvorschlag" von Schutenpiet vorzunehmen.
Ich wollte es am D-Ring auf der Rückseite meiner Weste befestigen.

Beim BB war das nie ein Problem da wir ja sowieso immer "angegurtet" gefahren sind.

zur Rutensicherung: ich werde mein Gerät so gestalten, das im Falle des Verlustes kein allzu großer finanzieller Verlust entsteht.
In einem Einsteigerbuch über das SOT - Fahren schrieb der Autor man solle nur die Gegenstände mit an Bord nehmen, deren Verlust man bereit ist zu akzeptieren.
Ich werde es so halten. 

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo dirk ,das ist nett.#hvielleicht könntest du dein yak denn auch seenotrettungskreuzer nennen.

bis demnächst ,hoffentlich auf`m wasser:vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Morgen,

werde demnächst mal wieder am Kajak basteln gehen, d.h., wenn die Temperaturen ein Kleberaushärten usw. wieder zulassen...|kopfkrat

Mal ne Frage: Wie macht ihr Bohrlöcher ordentlich zu?
Ein Paddelhalter müßte etwas weiter vorne angebracht werden. Nun sind da aber die 2 Bohrlöcher von der alten Stelle...

Einfach die Schrauben mit Goop verschmieren und drinlassen? Hmm, das sieht so gräußlich aus. Jemand ne andere Idee?


----------



## stockel26

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

während ihr alle schon bastelt, bin ich noch am Kajak suchen #t

Und irgendwie drehe ich mich hier im Kreis. Immer wenn ich denke, jetzt hab ichs, kommt einer mit ner Neuvorstellung und der Spass geht von vorne los.

Ergo: ich brauche eine Empfehlung von Euch.

1. Einer oder Zweier? Meine Freundin und ich sind meistens zu zweit unterwegs. also stellt sich die Frage, ob 2 Einer oder lieber 1 Zweier (bzw. dann die Version 2+2).

2. Voll PE oder aufblasbar? Preislich sind die aufblasbaren Kajaks ja etwas preiswerter. Allerdings will ich bei der Sicherheit nicht unbedingt auf die paar Euro verzichten.

Gibt es hier eine Liste, wo mal "alle" Herstelle, die bei Euch in Betrieb sind aufgeschlüsselt sind? Vielleicht würde das ja auch schon weiterhelfen. Die Suche über google erbringt zwar Millionen Ergebnisse, aber das richtige zu finden, wird so auch nicht leichter.

Und wenns mit der Entscheidung nicht klappt, kauf ich eben nen Schlauchboot.

Ich danke Euch schon mal für die Unterstützung.

Gruß

Bjoern


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo kohlmeise,wenn du von innen an die löcher ran kommst,würde ich ein stück panzerband von innen ankleben und dann etwas pe heissmachen und dann von aussen in die löcher schmieren.abschleifen?vielleicht bekommt man auch die farbe so ähnlich hin.hab ich aber noch nicht probiert.also vorher lieber noch andere meinungen hören.
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo stockel 26,ich habe mir nicht lange überlegt welches kajak ich kaufen soll .einfach auf blauen dunst hin ein ocean prowler gekauft ,weil das der einziger händler hier in der nähe war.ich habe mir gedacht das ,wenn es nicht passt  kann ich es immer wieder verkaufen .mittlerweile gibt es immer mehr händler und man könnte theoretisch öfter was neues probieren.bis es passt.die wiederverkaufspreise sind sehr gut. allerdings würde ich immer pe gegenüber einen aufblasbaren vorziehen.aber das ist ja auch eine preisfrage und ob du es gut lagern kannst.bei einen zweierkajak hätte ich bei meinen relativ schmalen boot bedenken,weil man die bewegung des partners schlecht einschätzen kann.als ich in der jugend im verein kanadier gefahren bin ,fand ich es im einer immer sicherer.aber die boote waren von der stabilität auch nicht mit einen heutigen sot zu vergleichen.
sonst einfach mal dirk den blindfischer fragen
mfg der nichtsnützige:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



stockel26 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> während ihr alle schon bastelt, bin ich noch am Kajak suchen #t


www.element-2.de

da sind zwar "nur" Heritage und Native Watercraft, MIR reicht das aber als Auswahl....

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich musste mein boot nochmal fotografieren,leider noch ohne ruderanlage,da die bei ocean verhältnissmäßig teuer ist.
leider is das yak dadurch das es ein seekajak ist relativ windanfällig.daher macht die ruderanlage sinn .muss ich mir aber nochmal bei dorsch-schnappi anschauen.

mfg:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin Leutz #h@ Kohlmeise (ach Gott wie niedlich ) vielleicht Heißklebepistole #c @ Boot angler echt geile Teile auf der Seite ,hatte mir so ein Propllerteil bei you tube in Action an gesehen leider erst als ich mir mein Teil gekauft habe ,bis dahin dachte ich,hätte den Ostseeporsche #qaber die Dinger fahren Vorwärts und rückwärts schneller an den Fisch aber irgend etwas ist bestimmt an meinen besser bestimmt :vik: achja Bootsicherung was ist damit?


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Nichtsnutz.....schickes Teil! Sieht ja riesig aus! Scheint auch ne Menge Stauraum zu haben.

#h


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo archi, danke schön.#hstauraum ist wirklich sehr viel vorhanden .dadurch kann man auch mal längere touren mit gepäck unternehmen.z.b. in schweden durch die schären und dann mal auf ner insel zum zelten.ich werde mein boot auf jedenfall im sommer nach schweden und norge mitnehmen.dafür suche ich noch ein yak für meine frau welches dann nicht ganz so lang ist.das würde ich mir dann immer ausleihen wenns auf mefo geht für den schnellen stellungswechsel.dafür ist mein yak schon fast zu lang.

so ich muss los ,ich will in hohenfelde meine mefo abholen.#:
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> werde demnächst mal wieder am Kajak basteln gehen, d.h., wenn die Temperaturen ein Kleberaushärten usw. wieder zulassen...|kopfkrat
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Wie macht ihr Bohrlöcher ordentlich zu?
> Ein Paddelhalter müßte etwas weiter vorne angebracht werden. Nun sind da aber die 2 Bohrlöcher von der alten Stelle...
> 
> Einfach die Schrauben mit Goop verschmieren und drinlassen? Hmm, das sieht so gräußlich aus. Jemand ne andere Idee?



etwas Unauffälliger:

Kunststoffschrauben nehmen(z.B. Modellbauzubehör), Gewinde ins Boot, Schraube mit GOOP rein, wenn alles ausgehärtet ist den Kopf der Schraube abschneiden, verschleifen und dann hast du nur noch einen kleinen hellen Fleck und alles schön aus plaste und elaste |supergri

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> etwas Unauffälliger:
> 
> Kunststoffschrauben nehmen(z.B. Modellbauzubehör), Gewinde ins Boot, Schraube mit GOOP rein, wenn alles ausgehärtet ist den Kopf der Schraube abschneiden, verschleifen und dann hast du nur noch einen kleinen hellen Fleck und alles schön aus plaste und elaste |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk


 

GUTE Idee!
#6
Allerdings habe ich keine Gewindebohrer...


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> .... achja Bootsicherung was ist damit?




Ick will das demnächst mal hiermit testen

http://www.paddle-people.com/80/palm/7327_sa470_ocean-pro-towline.htm 

damit kann man auch abschleppen, die normalen Leashes sind mir zu kurz (knapp 1,5 m) um mich damit ans Boot zu binden, ich befürchte man blockiert sich.

Die Schleppleine ist in der Tasche und soll ( theoretisch) ohne weiteren Eingriff herausziehbar sein, das wäre optimal, beim Fahren stört nix und wenn man rausfällt bleibt man sicher mit dem Boot verbunden und kann bei Bedarf sogar die Boote schwimmender Angelkollegen retten  
(oder erst den Schwimmer? wie war das noch gleich |kopfkrat ).

Das gibts auch in etwas kürzer (mit 3 m Leine) dürfte eigentlich auch reichen als Sicherung, zum Abschleppen ist mir mehr Abstand lieber, darum nehm ich gleich die lange Version.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> GUTE Idee!
> #6
> Allerdings habe ich keine Gewindebohrer...




Tja, dat is blöd.

Leider wohnst Du ja in der "falschen" Ecke, sonst könnte ich aushelfen 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> GUTE Idee!
> #6
> Allerdings habe ich keine Gewindebohrer...




Gewindebohrer hätt' ich jetzt auch nicht als Standardausstattung in 'nem Nonnenkloster vermutet 

Im Ernst - ein guter M8 Gewindebohrer z.B. dürfte so bei 3,50 bis 4 Euro liegen, 'ne Investition, die sich lohnt |supergri

'nen Schneidhalter brauchst Du bei Kunststoff nicht, da tut's auch 'en Knarre mit passender Nuss oder'n kleiner Maulschlüssel #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Gewindebohrer hätt' ich jetzt auch nicht als Standardausstattung in 'nem Nonnenkloster vermutet


 

Und das, obwohl ich dort der Hausmeister bin...


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

M8 ????

Wat nehmt Ihr denn für Schrauben?

ich brauch eher so M4 bis M5, allerhöchstens M6

Bei M8 kannst Du ja schon fast Granulat kaufen und mit Schmelze auffüllen :q:q

Da sach noch mal einer Friesen wären Kleinlochbohrer#h

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wieso ? Da steht doch "z.B." #4

Das war auch nur auf den Preis bezogen 

Nee, jezzma Äärnst - ist tatsächlich irreführend. M 5 oder M6 reichen aus. 

Manchmal tipp' ich eben zu schnell |rotwerden


Und auf Witze auf Kosten von ethnischen Minderheiten geh ich nicht ein #d


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Und auf Witze auf Kosten von ethnischen Minderheiten geh ich nicht ein #d




Würd ich zum Glück ja auch nie machen|wavey:

Gruß


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Blindfischer was es alles gibt   bestimmt Perfekt aber bei mir muß nicht alles Perfekt sein #d und für 60 Socken  , und ich höre sie schon was kostet ein neues Sit on oder dein Leben  das muß auch anders oder nicht wa ?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Cruiser,

einfacher geht immer 

Alternative:

Scotty Paddelleash, das ist ein Spiralkabel mit zwei Karabinern, zieht bis ca. 2 m aus und hängt nicht ganz so im Weg rum und kost nur 20 EU.

Oder :

Gummiseil/ normales Seil aus dem Baumarkt, so lang wie Du willst und zwei Karabiner dran, fertich, Ösen hats ja eigentlich an jeder Wathose/Jacke. Ich schätz mal so um die 5 bis 6 EU

Ein festes Seil hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil wenn man wieder einsteigen will: eine Seite am Boot fest, die andere ans Paddel ( wenn man ein Paddelfloat drauf hat, sonst geiht dat nich) dann hat man eine prima Schlaufe als Tritthilfe zum Wiedereinsteig


Mein Favorit ist aber immer noch: 

Ich bleib einfach im Boot:q

Aber leider hat man das nicht immer in der Hand


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo,die palm -schleppleine ist eine gute idee und wer es günstiger haben möchte hier mal eine anregung zum selber basteln.
die leine in der tasche befestigen 
eine öse zum besseren schnurablauf  durch die tasche bohren und mit einem karabiner am yak befestigen.
ich habe an ein gummiseil gedacht ,weil es sich in der tasche wahrscheinlich besser abrollt .
tja,hab ich mal so gedacht.|kopfkrat falls dirk keine zeit hat mein boot zu retten:q

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|supergri





Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> ich musste mein boot nochmal fotografieren,leider noch ohne ruderanlage,da die bei ocean verhältnissmäßig teuer ist.
> leider is das yak dadurch das es ein seekajak ist relativ windanfällig.daher macht die ruderanlage sinn .muss ich mir aber nochmal bei dorsch-schnappi anschauen.
> 
> mfg:vik:


 
Moin Nichtsnutz, 
was willst Du denn da anschauen? Das machst die Ruderanlage leider auch nicht billiger (circa 180,- Euronen :c)

Aber stimmt schon. Ich möchte die Steuerung nicht mehr missen. Ohne ist mein SOT bei Wind eigentlich nicht steuerbar.
Mit ein wenig handwerklichen Geschick müsste man eine solche Anlage aber auch für maximal 50-60 € selbst herstellen können. Bei Deinem Sot gibt es doch schon eine entsprechende Vorbereitung. Hast Du nicht sogar serienmäßig die Schienen für die Pedale dran?

Ich habe leider keine Fotos. Aber wenn Du Interesse hast, kann ich gerne ein paar Detailfotos machen - dann hast Du bis zum nächsten Treffen noch was zum Basteln :q


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin reinhard,|wavey:
an meinem boot sind schon löcher für das ruder aber noch nicht für die leinen die zu den pedalen gehen.das hätte ich mir letztens in dahme mal genauer anschauen sollen|bigeyes
ich schätze das meine pedalanlage dafür schon vorbereitet ist.ich habe aber die befüchtung das die strippen da so frei rumhängen ,so das man sich leicht vertüddeln kann.schnur ums bein gewickelt und dann kentern;+.
aber falls du mal detailfotos machen könntest,wäre es wirklich super.

p.s.von mir wollte der händler in hh schon 250,-euronen haben.liegt wahrscheinlich am dollarkurs|supergri
das finde ich im verhältniss zum boot ,welches man schon für so um`n tausender bekommt,sehr teuer.

bis demnächst mal
gruß der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich werde mir mal die Kamera meiner Tochter schnappen und ein paar Detailfotos für Dich machen. Die Strippen (Stahlseile) hängen nicht frei rum, sondern laufen von der Pedal-Schiene im Inneren durch das Boot und kommen achtern wieder raus. Die Löcher dafür sind natürlich noch nicht im Boot. 
Die größte Schwierigkeit beim Selbstbau sehe ich auch nicht in der Steuerung mittels Stahlseilen, sondern in der Vorrichtung, das Steuerblatt bequem vom Sitz aus herabzulassen bzw. wieder hochzuholen. Bei der original Ocean Steueranlage läuft dazu ein normales Seil sehr aufwendig über eine Umlenkrolle durch den kompletten Steuerschaft. Der Vorteil ist, dass ich damit das Ruderblatt ganz hochziehen kann und es so in ganzer Fläche auf dem Deck aufliegt. Dafür benötigt man aber einen weiten Weg über das Zugseil. Das könnte man einfacher gestalten, wenn das Ruderblatt nur aus dem Wasser gehoben werden soll. So habe ich das mal bei einem Prijon Kajak gesehen. Dann reicht ein Zug-Seil ohne Umlenkung. Wenn man das Seil dann entspannt fällt das Ruderblatt durch das Eigengewicht nach unten. Um dafür den richtigen Schwerpunkt zu finden, muss man aber sicherlich noch ein wenig tüfteln.|kopfkrat


----------



## stachelmefo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Leute,

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr auch ein Kayak zugelegt nachdem ich es ein paar mal ausprobiert hatte. Zack! einen fetten Wolfsbarsch vor Spiekeroog und da war es um mich geschehen. Es ist ein Sit-on top kayak aus Südafrika, extrem stabil, kippsicher und selbst in größeren Wellen sehr sicher. Leichtes Gepäck ist natürlich angesagt. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich es nächste Woche mit nach Dänemark nehmen soll, zum Meerforellenangeln. Mal sehen, weiss gar nicht, ob auf Als noch Eisgang ist..?

Petri Heil wünscht stachelmefo


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So hier mal ein paar Fotos. Das Boot hängt unterm Carport und die Camera ist leider nicht die Beste. Ich hoffe, Du kannst Die Details aber erkennen:
Bild1: Stahlseildurchführung mit Gummidichtung
Bild2: Stahlseilbefestigung in Schiene
Bild3: Umlenkrolle im Ruder
Bild4: Pedal-Schiene
Bild5: Pedal mit Gummizug


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nichtsnutz, hier auch noch ein Originalbild der Ruderanlage. Die Amis wollen für das Teil jetzt schon 280 USD haben. Die spinnen doch #d


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo reinhard |wavey:
,danke für die fotos.das sieht ja doch sehr ordentlich verlegt aus.
dann werde ich mal schauen das wenn ich das nächste mal in hamburg bin ,mir so ein teil bestelle.
achso,was ich noch wissen müsste .lenkst du indem du auf die fußstützen tritts?
und rasten die nicht ein wie bei meinen yak?

mfg :vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

280 dollars ,da is wohl die inflation nach der wirtschaftskrise angekommen|uhoh:
:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

das sind 204 € netto ohne steuern,zoll und export,|bigeyes
da legst di nieder
:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|welcome:Stachelmefo

Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. Schickes Kajak hast Du da. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, ob auf Als noch Eis ist. Dennoch hoffe ich, dass Du das Yak auf jeden Fall mitnimmst und uns hier anschließend eine schöne Fangmeldung mit Bildern bescherst. Man ist im Winter ja so dankbar, wenn man schon selbst nicht zum Angeln kommt.

Wolfsbarsch vom Kajak (!?). Das wär ja auch noch mal ne Überlegung wert. Obwohl vor der Nordsee hab ich noch mehr Respekt als vor der Ostsee.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> hallo reinhard |wavey:
> ,.
> achso,was ich noch wissen müsste .lenkst du indem du auf die fußstützen tritts?
> und rasten die nicht ein wie bei meinen yak?
> 
> mfg :vik:


 
Genau so. Die Pedale laufen in der Schiene und sind nicht fest eingerastet. Wie Du auf den Bildern siehst, ist das Stahlseil nicht direkt am Pedal befestigt, sondern dazwischen ist noch ein Gurt, damit man die Pedalstellung für verschiedene Benutzer einstellen kann. Da ich aber der einzige bin, der mit meinem Yak fährt, habe ich die Gurte weitestgehend gekürzt, weil die überstehenden Enden echt nervten.

Zurückgeholt in die Ausgangstellung werden die Pedale übrigens durch ein einfaches Gummiseil. Das Steuerblatt und die Pedale stellen sich damit immer wieder gerade, wenn man die Pedale loslässt.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

kannst du dich beim paddeln denn auch noch an den pedalen abstützen?um nicht im sitz hin und her zu rutschen.
:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

an stachelmefo ,geiles yak ,von welchen hersteller ist es denn?
:vik:


----------



## stachelmefo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

das ist ein FLUID kayak. gibt es auch als Zweisitzer, 
hier bei der Überführung nach Spiekeroog
lg,
christoph


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo stachelmefo|wavey:
da habt ihr ja ordentlich strecke gemacht.
zum glück wohnst du nicht auf helgoland:q

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> kannst du dich beim paddeln denn auch noch an den pedalen abstützen?um nicht im sitz hin und her zu rutschen.
> :vik:




Hi Enrico,

nur das Ruderblatt wird Dir nix Nützen, du brauchst auch die Pedale, sehen genauso aus wie die normalen verstellbaren sind aber beweglich und damit steuerst Du.

Sind die bei dem Preis des Steuers schon dabei? 
Ohne musst Du sonst von Hand an den Leinen ziehen.:q

Aber mich wundert, das die Ocean so Windanfällig sind, bei meinem Key Largo bau ich die Steueranlage oft gar nicht mehr an weil sich das Getüdel kaum lohnt. 

Was für eine Aufnahme fürs Steuer hat das Boot denn? vielleicht findet sich noch ne Alternative zum Original Ocean Teil.



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hi dirk,|wavey:
ich werde mal ein detailfoto von der vorgegebenen aufnahme fürs ruder machen.das sind eigentlich nur 4 bohrungen.aber ich denke mal das die nur für die anlage von ocean passt.die fussrasten werden wohl die gleichen sein nur das sie dann nicht mehr einrasten.
das boot ist auch nur bei viel seitenwind anfällig aber es ist nicht unmöglich damit zu fahren.aber wenns gemütlicher mit ruder ist.
wobei das boot von reinhard auch noch 70 cm länger ist alls meins.und da wird es schon schwierig ohne ruderanlage.

bis dahin erstmal
der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Natürlich kann ich mich auch an den Pedalen abstützen, wenn beide gleichzeitig und gleichmäßig gedrückt werden, fährt das SOT schön geradeaus. Zusätzlich hat das Boot noch integrierte Fußstützen in Abständen für verschieden große Benutzer.
Beim Kauf der Steueranlage sind die Pedale etc. dabei. Diese sind fest auf einem Schlitten montiert, der in einer Schiene läuft, im Prinzip wie bei einer Schublade.

Windanfälligkeit: Bei Seitenwind ist zumindest mein SOT mit 4,80 Länge extrem luvgierig. Kann man natürlich durch Paddeln ausgleichen, ist aber auf Dauer sehr anstrengend insbesondere beim Schlepp-Angeln.

Die meisten SOTs sind erheblich kürzer und daher wohl nicht so windanfällig. Die wenigsten Hersteller bieten daher Ruderanlagen für ihre SOTs an. Ich habe mich für mein Kajak bewusst entschieden, da ich es neben dem Angeln auch zum Touren-Wandern nutze ("Länge läuft").


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

vata sein sohn  willkommen im Board wirklich nette Idee ,glaube allerdings taugt nix für Salzwassereinsätze #d wegen der Rückholfeder, hast du da Erfahrungen oder führst du gelegentlich Seehunde in der Ostsee aus und alles ist gut |uhoh: ?


----------



## gallus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mit Blei als Opfer wirst du eher wenig erreichen!
Da würd ich lieber was aus Zink friemeln.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:g Metaller unter sich :g


----------



## extrafine

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Yakfahrer,
nun bin ich auch Yakfahrer eines F330. 
Meine ersten Paddelerfahrungen konnte ich am Samstag vor dem Klinikum in Neustadt machen. Die ersten Eindrücke haben Lust auf mehr gemacht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich habe an dieser Stelle eine Frage an die Gemeinde. 
Kann ich das Sit on Top auf dem Dachträger hochkant in einem Oval Kajakhalter befestigen.
Ich möchte auf dem Gepäckträger eine Dachbox plus Kajak transportieren. Hierzu muss das Kajak hochkant stellen.

Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Rüdiger,
erstmal willkommen in der virtuellen Welt :m

die Halbrunden passen wegen der Rumpfform nicht, ich hab das mit nem Lagoon probiert, man kriegt das Boot wegen dem breiten und flachen Rumpf nicht fest (und ich hab sie schon aufgebogen) das bewegt sich immer alles.

Es gibt aber Senkrechtstützen zum Anlehnen (vielleicht hat die ja schon mal jemand ausprobiert, ich kenn sie nur von Bildern) mit denen müsste das eigentlich gehen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



extrafine schrieb:


> Hi Yakfahrer,
> nun bin ich auch Yakfahrer eines F330.
> Meine ersten Paddelerfahrungen konnte ich am Samstag *vor dem Klinikum* in Neustadt machen.


 
Sicher ist sicher, was..... 

Glückwunsch zum "Schiff"!

Zum Transport: Du kannst doch auf die ovalen Halter Schaumstoffpolster ziehen, um eventuelle Fehlpassungen auszugleichen. U.U. muss man vorher den Halter etwas zurechtbiegen. Ich denke, das klappt.

Ach ja, was genau für ein Yak ist das F330???


----------



## extrafine

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Archi69,

das Yak ist ein Teksport FX:330


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Gefällt mir gut! Handlich. Von den Abmaßen her ungefähr wie mein Fish'in. 
Muss neu sein, habe ich bei meinen damaligen Recherchen nicht entdeckt....Coole camou-Optik #6


----------



## extrafine

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hier zwei Bilder im Garten,
ich finde es hat einen ausgeprägten Kiel mit links und rechts glatt verlaufendem Boden sowie außen einen kleinen angesetzten Kiel. 

Grüsse an die AB Gemeinde #h


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hey extrafine#h,dein yak sieht wirklich geil aus ,Glückwunsch dazu und willkommen in der kajakgemeinde.die länge  330 finde ich sehr gut ,weil wahrscheinlich schön wendig.berichte doch mal wie kippstabil es ist und was zur ausstattung gehört.
Weil das gleiche boot hat sich meine frau auch ausgesucht .
vielleicht sieht man sich auf `m wasser. 

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## extrafine

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> hey extrafine#h,dein yak sieht wirklich geil aus ,Glückwunsch dazu und willkommen in der kajakgemeinde.die länge 330 finde ich sehr gut ,weil wahrscheinlich schön wendig.berichte doch mal wie kippstabil es ist und was zur ausstattung gehört.
> Weil das gleiche boot hat sich meine frau auch ausgesucht .
> vielleicht sieht man sich auf `m wasser.
> 
> mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


Hey nichtsnutz,
zur Grundausstattung gehören zwei Rutenhalter hinter dem Sitz, die große Luke vorne sowie eine vor und hinter dem Sitz, außerdem ein Sitzpolster auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen.

Grüsse
extrafine #h


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

danke extrafine,das mir dem sitz war für am wichtigsten,weil das boot überall mit sitz abgebildet ist ,dieser aber in der beschreibung nicht auftaucht.
dann werde ich mal mit meiner frau auf besichtigungstour gehen.sie wollte es in rot-gelb geflammt haben.hoffentlich erschreckt sie damit nicht die fische:q
danke nochmal
der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## seaside

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin

#6#6

Beide Daumen hoch von mir. Sieht ja aus wie eine nahezu unkippbare Badewanne!

Hey, irgendwie hätt ich mal Bock auf ein Kajak-Angeltreffen. Was meint ihr? Bei uns am Bodden wäre ja die Infrastruktur da mit Campingplatz und so. Ein Freund von mir macht auch Verleih, vielleicht kann man da ein paar Leute zu gewinnen. Ich find halt Kajakangeln eine der schönsten und elegantesten Arten zu fischen, denn näher am Wasser geht es kaum, außer mit den langsamen Bellys oder Wathose.

grüße

Peter


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier, heisse Volker, bin 44 Jahre und auf der Suche nach nem SIT Kayak auf eurer Forum gestossen, ich angle nur im Urlaub, hab aber bisher noch nie was gefangen :vik: Aber das Bier konnte ich schon mehrmals mit dieser Technik auf eine angenehme Temperatur bringen.

Kleiner Scherz, ich habe in meiner Jugend geangelt, jetzt nur noch im Urlaub und da auch nur recht primitiv. Das Kayak hab ich mir gekauft damit ich meinem 2ten Hobby frönen kann, dem tauchen und schnorcheln und Apnoe tauchen, da wiederum mit der Möglichkeit der Fischversorgung.

Ich habe mir das Tarpon 140 in rot geleistet da ich hauptsächlich im Meer unterwegs bin und die Tauchausrüstung sowie der Hund mit aufs Jak müssen. Will heissen, ich brauch ein bischen Zuladungskapazität.

Ich denke es kommt nächste Woche, da ich an einem Altrhein wohne werde ich es gleich mal testen. Sofern es interessiert, stelle ich gerne ein paar Bilder ein und einen kleinen Testbericht.

Bis dahin, viele Grüsse an alle Volker

P.S. ich hab übrigens alle 90 Seiten des Threads gelesen.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Willkommen in der Gemeinde .. Klar warten wir auf die Bilder von Deiner Schute mit Hund und Bierladung:vik:  Und wenn es Dich mal auf unser Kayakfishingvereinsgewässer zwischen Lübeck und Helsinki verschlägt.... Mal meldung machen
Piet


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo extrafine
Glückwunsch zum FX33o ! Habe es mir auch ausgesucht, die Finanzministerin hat grünes Licht gegeben (natürlich mit Gegenleistung!). Nach dem Norge-Urlaub wird zugeschlagen.
Mich würde aber vorab dennoch das Sitzgefühl (Erfahrung mit Sitzpolster) interessieren. Bin sonst mit einem Bavaria Sit In unterwegs und da regt sich doch nach 4 Stunden Unmut beim Chef (der A...).
Hast Du schon Erfahrungen mit längeren Ausfahrten machen können?
Danke Dir und halte Dich waagerecht.
TL Lenker


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dan auch dir 

HERZLICH WILKOMMEN in

1. unserer lustigen Anglerboard Runde

2. dem elitären Kreis der Kajakfischer

und HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zum bestehen der 90Seiten Kajak Trööt 

Greetz

Mirco#h


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Gemeinde .. Klar warten wir auf die Bilder von Deiner Schute mit Hund und Bierladung:vik:  Und wenn es Dich mal auf unser Kayakfishingvereinsgewässer zwischen Lübeck und Helsinki verschlägt.... Mal meldung machen
> Piet



Danke, mach ich, erstmal mit mir und Hund, ohne Bier, falls ich kentere, ich kann schwimmen, der Hund auch, aber das Bier nicht. :q

In den Norden muss ich wohl da ich da auch Freunde sitzen habe und die drängen seit Jahren, aber im Süden isses einfach wärmer, das Wasser klarer, die Fische dicker, die Mädels schöner usw usw.... :q


----------



## Dxxmxldxndxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Leute, hat jemand von Euch schon Bekanntschaft gemacht mit den Booten von Native Watercraft, Manta Ray oder Redfish? Ich angel hauptsächlich auf Talsperren, welche Länge wäre denn da angebracht? Oder was könnt ihr mir empfehlen, da gibt es ne Auswahl da packt mann es ja nicht. #c


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ neon !

Tauchen - wozu denn dann noch angeln , mit Harpune und (See)hund :q !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Diemeldundee schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hat jemand von Euch schon Bekanntschaft gemacht mit den Booten von Native Watercraft, Manta Ray oder Redfish? Ich angel hauptsächlich auf Talsperren, welche Länge wäre denn da angebracht? Oder was könnt ihr mir empfehlen, da gibt es ne Auswahl da packt mann es ja nicht. #c


 
Hey,

Ich habe beide in der Garage stehen, bzw hängen...
Sind beides wirklich geile yak´s.
Ich habe einmal das Redfish 10, damit fahre ich auf der Ostsee (habe es mir selber ausgebaut mit Rutenhaltern, 136ér DF Echo und Ankervorrichtung) auf MeFo und Dorsch sowie auf der Wakenitz zum Hechtangeln und als "Drillhure" zum Karpfenangeln.
Mein Kumpel fährt das Manta Ray in 11`auch mit Echo (Egal Cuda 128) und Rutenhaltern ebenfalls auf Ostsee und Wakenitz.
Das Manat Ray liegt ein wenig besser im Wasser, ist etwas breiter und natrlich auch schwerer..
Dafür ist das Redfish irgendwie nicht so anfällig bei Oberflächenströmung durch Wind...

Ich kann dir aber beide Boote wärmstens ans Herz legen !!!

Grüße

Mirco

PS: zwischen 3,00 und 3,60 ist eigentlich optimal...
MIR reicht das 10`Model, das ist 3,05m lang und wiegt 27kg...


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> @ neon !
> 
> Tauchen - wozu denn dann noch angeln , mit Harpune und (See)hund :q !



Mach ich ja, aber nur Apnoe, ich seh´s sportlich. Aber auf´m Weg zum Tauchplatz und zurück taugt so ne Schleppangel schon wenn die Luft mal nicht ausreicht um nen Fisch zu erwischen  Bin ja nimmer der Jüngste.


----------



## extrafine

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Lenkers schrieb:


> Hallo extrafine
> Glückwunsch zum FX33o ! Habe es mir auch ausgesucht, die Finanzministerin hat grünes Licht gegeben (natürlich mit Gegenleistung!). Nach dem Norge-Urlaub wird zugeschlagen.
> Mich würde aber vorab dennoch das Sitzgefühl (Erfahrung mit Sitzpolster) interessieren. Bin sonst mit einem Bavaria Sit In unterwegs und da regt sich doch nach 4 Stunden Unmut beim Chef (der A...).
> Hast Du schon Erfahrungen mit längeren Ausfahrten machen können?
> Danke Dir und halte Dich waagerecht.
> TL Lenker


 
Hallo Lenkers,
Erfahrungen über längere Strecken habe ich noch nicht.
Bin ja angefangen und dann sind längere Strecken nicht gleich erstrebenswert. Werde es aber bestimmt bald über längere Zeit testen.

Grüsse
extrafine


----------



## blauen

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo alle miteinander!

War solange nicht mehr im Anglerboard das ich mich nochmal vorstellen will.

Mein Name ist Marco,35 Jahre alt,wohnhaft im schönen Münsterland,Fliegenfischer und stolzer Besitzer eines Hobie Outback.

Ich wollte Euch mal fragen ob einer von Euch schon mal mit dem Yak auf Aaro,DK war?
Kommt vielleicht einer von Euch auch aus dem Münsterland und Umgebung?|kopfkrat Wäre für ein paar Gewässertipps dankbar.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Dxxmxldxndxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Boot Angler, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich tendiere eigentlich auch zu dem 3m langen yak, allerdings dachte ich es sei nur für Flüsse geeignet.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Diemeldundee,

grundsätzlich ist es schon so, dass längere Boote beim Wellengang an der Küste Vorteile haben aber da wir beim Angeln üblicherweise nicht sonderlich weit rausfahren und auch keine großen Strecken zurücklegen ist das eigentlich nicht so relevant.
( Seekajaks sind z.B. deutlich länger, aber die wollen damit auch nach Dänemark paddeln, und das bei jedem Wetter und lange Boote laufen besser durch die Welle)

Je größer das Boot ist, desto stabiler liegt es natürlich theoretisch, aber praktisch macht das nicht mehr den Unterschied, ich kann mit meinen 110kg auch in 2,60 langen Booten schon quer sitzen ohne dass das was ausmacht (die sind mir aber vom Platz her zum Angeln einfach zu eng und klein).

im Bereich von 2,90 bis 3,50 m Länge ist man  schon sehr gut aufgehoben und trotzdem für kleinere Gewässer noch sehr flexibel ( Transportgewicht und Abmessungen)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

liebe kajakgemeinde#h,ich wollte euch kurz berichten das ich heute nach 7 stunden auf dem wasser nicht einen biss hatte.
aber es war trotzdem saugeil.den ganzen tag max 3 bft..
am nachmittag fast windstill ,ich brauchte nicht mal ankern.
geiler tag.
und jetzt würde ich gerne mal von den unzähligen spinnfischern #:,die heute auf´m montag am strand standen ,wissen ob ihr überhaupt noch mal arbeiten geht
so kann das ja nicht aufwärts gehen mit dem vaterland
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Natürlich arbeiten die Jungs alle du hast sie doch dabei gesehen #ddie haben alle ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi !

Nach langer Abwesenheit bin ich mal wieder im AB gelandet.
U.a. weil mich das Thema SOT nicht mehr los lässt. 

Ich habe viel recherchiert, viel gelesen ...
Ich will nun auch endlich eins !

Da ich das Yak an der Seite meines Hochdachs (Postbulli T3) transportieren müsste (oben drauf ist einfach zu umständlich) darf es nicht zu lang, und nicht zu schwer werden.

Bei meiner Suche bin ich u.a. auf das Xcite 290 gestossen.

http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Products/XCITE290ANGLER

Vom Gewicht (19 Kg) und der Länge (290 cm.) wäre es optimal für meine Transportmöglichkeit geeignet.
Ich werde natürlich vorher probefahren. 
Die Farbe "camouflage"finde ich, allein aus Sicherheitsgründen allerdings nicht optimal. 
Der Verkäufer hat aber auch die Farbe "Sunburst" im Angebot, die ich persönlich viel cooler finde. 
Er hat mir mal ein Bild geschickt :







Mir ist klar das der Platz bei 2,9 Metern eingeschränkt wäre, aber ich muss das wohl ein paar Abstriche machen.

*Da hier schon welche Yak´s von Xcite haben wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand das 290 schon probegefahren ist !?*


----------



## Rellington

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8823&highlight=sit++top+kajak

ich denke das ist schon nicht so verkehrt!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Rellington schrieb:


> http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8823&highlight=sit++top+kajak
> 
> ich denke das ist schon nicht so verkehrt!



Ich hätte schon gerne was speziell zum Xcite gehört ! 
Das im LMF vorgestellte sagt mir schon rein optisch nicht zu .|supergri


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

_"...Die Farbe "camouflage"finde ich, allein aus Sicherheitsgründen allerdings nicht optimal. 
Der Verkäufer hat aber auch die Farbe "Sunburst" im Angebot, die ich persönlich viel cooler finde. ..."_

Geschmackssache...musst nur aufpassen, dass bei dem gelben auch die Rutenhalter usw. dabei sind, das camou-Teil scheint ja ein speziellen Angel-Yak zu sein.
Ansonsten ist es doch okay! Wird sich schon gut paddeln und quersitzen kann man auch drauf!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das gelbe ist identisch !
Incl. Rutenhalter .


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Nach langer Abwesenheit bin ich mal wieder im AB gelandet.
> U.a. weil mich das Thema SOT nicht mehr los lässt.
> 
> Ich habe viel recherchiert, viel gelesen ...
> Ich will nun auch endlich eins !
> 
> Da ich das Yak an der Seite meines Hochdachs (Postbulli T3) transportieren müsste (oben drauf ist einfach zu umständlich) darf es nicht zu lang, und nicht zu schwer werden.
> 
> Bei meiner Suche bin ich u.a. auf das Xcite 290 gestossen.
> 
> http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Products/XCITE290ANGLER
> 
> Vom Gewicht (19 Kg) und der Länge (290 cm.) wäre es optimal für meine Transportmöglichkeit geeignet.
> Ich werde natürlich vorher probefahren.
> Die Farbe "camouflage"finde ich, allein aus Sicherheitsgründen allerdings nicht optimal.
> Der Verkäufer hat aber auch die Farbe "Sunburst" im Angebot, die ich persönlich viel cooler finde.
> Er hat mir mal ein Bild geschickt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mir ist klar das der Platz bei 2,9 Metern eingeschränkt wäre, aber ich muss das wohl ein paar Abstriche machen.
> 
> *Da hier schon welche Yak´s von Xcite haben wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand das 290 schon probegefahren ist !?*



Hi Mario,

ich würde dir empfehlen die SOT´s mal zur Probe zu fahren.

Farbe ist "Geschmackssache" - handling eine Frage der Motorik.

Ich habe mir bei: http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf das http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Products/FX330 gekauft und vorher getestet.

Ist ein wenig schwerer aber hat m. E. alles was ein SOT für die Küste braucht. 

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> ich würde dir empfehlen die SOT´s mal zur Probe zu fahren.
> 
> Farbe ist "Geschmackssache" - handling eine Frage der Motorik.
> 
> Ich habe mir bei: http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf das http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Products/FX330 gekauft.
> 
> Ist ein wenig schwerer aber hat m. E. alles was ein SOT für die Küste braucht.
> 
> Gruß Stephan #h



Mir Dirk (Paddel-fisch) bin ich in Kontakt.
Wir wollen uns mit mehreren seiner Yaks am Wasser treffen.
Ich werde dann alle mal probieren. 
Muss nur einen passenden Termin finden, denn ich bin nicht der einzige der Interesse hat ! ;-)

Hast du deins schon einweihen können ?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Hast du deins schon einweihen können ?



Hi Mario,

leider nicht "meins" - nur das "Probekajak" also baugleich - hau rein und wir machen das zusammen!!

Würde mich freuen !!!

Gruß Stephan #h!!!


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Servus Jungs,

bräuchte einmal ein Einschätzung von den erfahrenen Kajaknutzern bei der richtigen Wahl eines Bootes.
Bin gerade bei 2 Modellen am Grübeln:

Das Wilderness Ride 135 und das Mad River Synergy 12.
http://img710.*ih.us/img710/9982/ride135sand.jpg

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/8391/synergy.jpg
http://img51.*ih.us/img51/1784/synergys.jpg

Beide gefallen mir und scheinen auch ne sehr ordentliche Stabilität zu bieten; insbesondere das Ride 135 soll ja Stehen erlauben.

Mir geht es aber auch um die Seitenwandhöhe bzw. den Spritzwasserschutz, da ich nicht nur bei Windstille oder leichtem Wind raus mag.

Kennt jemand beide Boote zufällig? Das Synergy wird von der Deckhöhe nicht angegeben und das Ride 135 hat 39cm? 

Thanks,
greece68


----------



## fettezeit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hab da mal ne Frage!  Wie sind den die aufblasbaren so  zum Mefo angeln,
z.B dieses hier: http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Products/WBANGLERC

kann man damit auf die Ostsee oder muss es einen festen rumpf haben?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Naja....Stabilität sieht anders aus. #q



Na wenn Du meinst....

Ich bemerke da nur unwesentliche Unterschiede zwischen meinem Key Largo und dem Airis, hauptsächlich im Geradeauslauf und in der Windanfälligkeit.

Ich sitze im Airis genauso quer wie im Key Largo, ist im Airis nur bequemer weil die Seiten runder sind.#h

Vielleicht bin ich mit meinen 110Kg aber auch nur zu leicht um das beurteilen zu können |supergri

Natürlich ist ein Festrumpf per se aus dem stabileren Material, aber die gummierten Häute die heutzutage so verwendet werden stecken schon so einiges weg und normales anlanden an steinigen Stränden ist überhaupt kein Thema, machen auch genügend Schlauchboote mit Motor ohne das die alle auseinanderfallen.


Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir schon recht, wenn man die Möglichkeit für Lagerung und Transport hat, ist der Festrumpf die bessere Wahl, hat aber nicht jeder und dann sind Luftboote eine vernünftige Alternative (wenn sie stabil sind, keine "Badeboote").

Gruß


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,

hab ma eine Frage und wusste nich wo ich sie sonst stellen sollte.
Ich wollte die Tage mit dem Kajak auf die Ostsee und würde gerne ma mit Buttlöffel probieren. Hab das letzte woche schonmal ausprobiert mit Seeringelwürmern aber gefangen habe ich nix.
Kann mir da jemand Tips geben? Hatte die Rute mit der Montage am Kajak fest und nebenbei mit Gufi probiert.
Sollte ich mit dem Buttlöffel aktiver Angeln oder reicht es damit Passiv zu fischen während man sich treiben lässt???
Hat vielleicht jemand ne idee was besser laufen könnte oder muss ich meine Montage verbessern?
Danke im Vorfeld für die Tips!

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Soooo,

letztes Wochenende war es endlich soweit, es ging ab nach Fehmarn und die Kajaks durften zum ersten mal in der Ostsee baden. Leider war es Samstag recht windig und wir mussten auf die Ostküste ausweichen und im Windschatten herumpaddeln...
Was soll ich sagen - es war göttlich! hätte nie gedacht das ich mich so schnell auf der Ostsee sicher fühlen würde - und das trotz flottem ablandigem Wind...

Das Ankersystem konnte ich dann sogar ganz ohne Bohrungen installieren - es ist mit auf den SlideTrax Schienen befestigt - dadurch kann ich das Ankerseil zwar nicht ganz nach vorne bzw. hinten ziehen, hat aber auch so geklappt. 
Drehen sich eure Kajaks auch quer zu Welle wenn ihr den Anker einholt?

Hier noch zwei Bilder...

Jan


----------



## fettezeit

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

cool!  und was gefangen?


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Gefangen haben wir leider nichts, war aber nicht weiter schlimm - wir haben ziemlich viel rumprobiert, das Handling des ganzen Zubehörs und Echolots getestet... man muss ja üben 

@ vatas-sohn

Das Ankersystem ist wie von dir beschrieben aufgebaut: Vorn und hinten eine Rolle, dazwischen das Seil mit dem Ring und zwei Gummiseil Puffern. 
Der Unterschied besteht nur darin das ich mit zwei Abspannösen das Ankersystem direkt am Schienensystem montieren konnte, dadurch kann ich es auch sehr einfach wieder abmontieren...

Es ist übrigens das Tarpon von Wilderness Systems.

Hier sind ein paar schicke Bilder: 
http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=115882

Die Ösen sind hinten zu sehen...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Angler vermisst.

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/berliner-angler-vermisst/id_41244334/index


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, mein Sot ist jetzt endlich auch gekommen und ich hoffe das dass Wetter nächste Woche mitspielt, dann gehts das erstemal aufs Wasser. Ich mags ja lieber etwas bunter als die meisten hier :vik:


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*Moin Sprtfreunde !
Habe heute mein SOT endlich geholt !!!*:vik:

Es ist ein FX 330 , fahren ja schon einige hier , wenn man so liest . (Spare mir desw. irgendwelche schlechten Handyfotos)
Am WE werde ich dann erst mal ein Kenter- und- wieder- an- Bord-kriech-
Training unter naturnahen Bedingungen durchexerzieren , an der Badestelle mit voller Kriegsbemalung . Im Süßwasser aber . Und hoffentlich ohne Publikum ...
 Viele Grüße noch mal an die *Paddelfische *!
Petri Kraft


----------



## fröschlie

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich schreib es jetzt einfach mal hier rein. Habe letztes Jahr zwei SOTs von Schutenpiet gekauft. Tolle Teile alles perfekt. Nette Jungs....keine Klagen  Aber ich komm nicht zum fahren!!!!
Also stehen zwei samt kompletter Garnitur zum Verkauf.
Bilder seht Ihr unter http://www.afs-beckmann.de/kajak/impress/start.swf 
die zwei grünen Taikis unter 05.08.09
bei weiteren Fragen ruft mich einfach an unter 04562-4646
oder per pn


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin zusammen,

nun nicht mehr "theoretisch" sondern real.:vik:

Gestern durfte ich das erste Mal mein "SOT" in der Praxis erproben.|bigeyes|kopfkrat

War ein mehr als schöner Angeltag !!!:vik:

Ich danke meinem "Mitfahrer" für den Service und halte es ansonsten wie "kraft 67":

Grüße an alle Paddelfische!#h und an alle anderen "Kajakken" natürlich auch! |supergri:vik:

HERZ; was willste me(h)er ?!

... nochmal ne Frage hinterher: Wie und womit pflegt ihr eure SOT`s ? oder macht ihr gar nichts nach dem fischen?

Allen einen schönen Wochenstart !

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich hatte jetzt endlich auch Stapellauf (ohne angeln). Bin den Altrhein entlang geschippert und dann in den Rhein abgebogen. Ich hab den Kauf nicht bereut und bin froh das ich meine alte Kascheme los bin. Hier mal ein paar Bildchen vom gestrigen Ausflug:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke für die tollen Fotos :m War bestimmt 'ne schöne Tour. Das richtige Transportfahrzeug hast Du ja :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Danke für die tollen Fotos :m War bestimmt 'ne schöne Tour. Das richtige Transportfahrzeug hast Du ja :m



Ha der alte Däne wieder mal |supergri Junge Junge so´n Auto hättest Du auch gerne nä? aber nee Du hast ja nur sone weiß grüne Geländemöhre |supergri|supergri|supergri

Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#hMoin Piet nen toller Freund bist du ,was hast du gegen Georgs Karre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist doch völlig Latte wichtig ist doch was oben drauf ist oder ? Hallo Neon 38 tolle alte Arme hat der Rhein bei euch #6 geiles Kajak und weiterhin viel Spaß damit .Gruß Roland P.s ich bin meine alte Kaschemme nicht los geworden deswegen hab ich ein Doppelkajak oh ich glaub ich muß          aua


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Lass ihn Rolli #h

Ältere Herren, die in Barbie-Autos unterwegs sind, reagieren da manchmal etwas "anders"  |supergri |supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Lass ihn Rolli #h
> 
> Ältere Herren, die in *Barbie-Autos* unterwegs sind, reagieren da manchmal etwas "anders"  |supergri |supergri



Genial:m


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja der Landy, ist auch so ne Leidenschaft von mir #c|kopfkrat:m:vik:Gibt es auch ne Homepage dazu: www.der-englische-patient.de |supergri
Ja, schön isses bei uns, bin ganz begeistert und hoffe auf die versprochenen 27 Grad am Sonntag, dann gehts wieder los. Altrheintouristen in Canadiern jagen |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Lass ihn Rolli #h
> 
> Ältere Herren, die in Barbie-Autos unterwegs sind, reagieren da manchmal etwas "anders"  |supergri |supergri




Na na na ...ich hab ja nur gemeint...also Dein Landy hat ja nicht mal ´nen Gepäckträger, und von der Farbe her..naja. Übrigens ist mein Auto auch silber metallic...also fast so gut wie ein Landy...


.......oder so


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na silbär ist meiner auch, meine ich ,ach Donnerstag also morgen wird die jungfreulichkeit abgelegt die östliche Ostsee ruft bis denne#h


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo an alle .#h
ich war gestern nach langer zeit auch mal wieder mit dem kajak draußen.
unmengen an dorschen alle so um die 40 cm waren da.aber nicht einer zum mitnehmen.
nach der tour habe ich das yak mal genauer von unten betrachtet und musste feststellen ,das schon einige kratzer am kiel sind.
nun habe ich mir überlegt ob man einen schutz ankleben kann.vielleicht aus gummi.Fahrradschlauch.;+
weiss jemannd mit welchen kleber so etwas halten könnte.
der kleber sollte nicht als zu teuer sein da man ja eine größere menge für den ganzen kiel bräuchte.
oder kennt jemannd noch eine andere möglichkeit#c

mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> hallo an alle .#h
> ich war gestern nach langer zeit auch mal wieder mit dem kajak draußen.
> unmengen an dorschen alle so um die 40 cm waren da.aber nicht einer zum mitnehmen.
> nach der tour habe ich das yak mal genauer von unten betrachtet und musste feststellen ,das schon einige kratzer am kiel sind.
> nun habe ich mir überlegt ob man einen schutz ankleben kann.vielleicht aus gummi.Fahrradschlauch.;+
> weiss jemannd mit welchen kleber so etwas halten könnte.
> der kleber sollte nicht als zu teuer sein da man ja eine größere menge für den ganzen kiel bräuchte.
> oder kennt jemannd noch eine andere möglichkeit#c
> 
> mfg der nichtsnutz




Hallo,
es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.....ich würde aber nix groß ankleben...da es auch die Gleiteigenschaften verändert.
Besser ist eine sogenannte Grind Base auf den Kiel zu zaubern....das ist eine spezielle Beschichtung die z.B. auf Wakeboards genutzt wird damit der Fahrer über Hindernisse besser rutschen kann ohne das Material zu beschädigen.
Wenn Du Kontakt zu Flugzeugbauern hast....dann versuche es mal mit den guten Farben aus dem Flugzeugbau....super stabil und hart und genialer Schutz.....kostet aber ne Stange Kohle...aber wenn Du Vitamin B zu solchen Leuten hast für lau....alternativ GFK Schicht auftragen...oder eben mit kleinen Kratzern leben ;-))


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also wegen Kratzer würd ich mir auch keinen Kopf machen. Draufkleben würde ich auch nichts und beschichten schonmal garnet. Ich glaub nicht das eine Beschichtung, egal welcher Art, auf Dauer hält und die verkratzt eben so.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo ,danke für die antworten.
wo bekomme ich denn jetzt einen flugzeugbauer her.
bei gfk hätte ich bedenken das es auf dem plastik lange hält.
bei den kratzern geht es mir auch nicht um die optik.ich denke einfach das,das material irgend wann durch sein wird und ich leck schlage und das rettende ufer nicht erreiche.|kopfkrat
ich habe mal gesehen das es von prijon so einen kielschutz gibt,die allerdings nur an diese boote passen.

mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

 how vatas Sohn sprach weise....:q
auf PE etwas aufzukleben ist seeehr schwer und hält eigentlich nur von 12 bis Middach. Mein Tip : nich hingucken, oder nich mit paddeln gehen. Und jetzt mal im Ernst: die Schrammen sind ja hoffentlich oberflächlicher Natur und dann passiert da auch nichts weiter. Oh Mann, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, was meine Schute alles mitmachen muß.... Und Schrammen hat die kiste ...wie so´n alter Männerrücken


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo ,ich glaube ich lass das mit dem ankleben,denn ich habe festgestellt das ,das PE ziehmlich stark ist.ca. 0,3 cm.
bis die schrammen durch sind bin ich wahrscheinlich so alt das ich eh nicht mehr ins boot klettern kann.
ich komme übrigens gerade von Als in DK wieder.man da hätte ich vom yak aus angeln können.
ich hatte leider weder yak noch eine angel dabei.wie blöd.#q

bis dahin :vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

naja,manchmal zweifel ich auch an meinen Verstand. das ich ohne rute und yak losfahre wird mir nie wieder passieren.
aber für zwei tage das yak auf`s wohni wracken ,schien mir zu aufwendig. 
Aber das mit den schweißstangen hört sich auch interessant an.wo gibs denn so etwas?
Ich bin übrigens dieses wochenende auf fehmarn.
vielleicht ist ja noch jemand mit yak dort.|wavey:

bis denne:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nabend Leute ich habe mal ne Frage wegen meinen Jakwagen ich finde ihn nicht sonderlich belastbar zudem ist der Radstand zu schmal  .Ich würde gerne etwas besseres haben wollen, vielleicht in Alu oder aber in VA habt ihr eine Idee wo oder wer  und was  so etwas kostet ?


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Nabend Leute ich habe mal ne Frage wegen meinen Jakwagen ich finde ihn nicht sonderlich belastbar zudem ist der Radstand zu schmal  .Ich würde gerne etwas besseres haben wollen, vielleicht in Alu oder aber in VA habt ihr eine Idee wo oder wer  und was  so etwas kostet ?



Hab da ne tolle Eigenbau-Idee im Netz gesehen :






















Quelle : http://www.anglersafloat.co.uk/KayakPictures2.html


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Mario schönes Ding leider ist der Radstand mir zu gering und auch dir danke Vatas sin Sohn aber auch hier der Radstand , ich war letzt am TP alleine die Steinabfahrt war mir zu kibbelig und wieder hoch, ging nur auf Schultern tragen da ich auch noch ca, 10 - 15 Liter Wasser im Jak hatte woher auch immer #d bin ich beim hochtragen schon an mein Limit gegangen es muß also am besten breiter sein als mein Böötchen und das hat ne Hüfte von 87 cm .Habt ihr auch nach einer Zeit büschen Wasser im Kahn oder nur ich ?#q#q#q Gruß Roland #h


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Nabend Leute ich habe mal ne Frage wegen meinen Jakwagen ich finde ihn nicht sonderlich belastbar zudem ist der Radstand zu schmal  .Ich würde gerne etwas besseres haben wollen, vielleicht in Alu oder aber in VA habt ihr eine Idee wo oder wer  und was  so etwas kostet ?



Ich hab mir den hier geleistet weil der keine losen Teile hat, recht hoch ist und mini im zusammengeklappten Zustand. Weiter aus Alu, pulverbeschichtet und hübsch.


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Korrekt, kommt von meinem Hobby Speerfischen, dass haben mir die Freunde beschert(den Namen) beschwert hat sich aber noch keiner wenns im Urlaub frischen Fisch gibt, dafür hab ich den Kahn ja gekauft. Zum Angeln bin ich zu doof :q


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Danke Mario schönes Ding leider ist der Radstand mir zu gering und auch dir danke Vatas sin Sohn aber auch hier der Radstand , ich war letzt am TP alleine die Steinabfahrt war mir zu kibbelig und wieder hoch, ging nur auf Schultern tragen da ich auch noch ca, 10 - 15 Liter Wasser im Jak hatte woher auch immer #d bin ich beim hochtragen schon an mein Limit gegangen es muß also am besten breiter sein als mein Böötchen und das hat ne Hüfte von 87 cm .Habt ihr auch nach einer Zeit büschen Wasser im Kahn oder nur ich ?#q#q#q Gruß Roland #h




Hallo Roland:

Wasser kann man auch vorher rauslassen :q:q

Aber normal sollte da nix drin sein,entweder irgendeine Luke nicht abgedichtet oder einen Deckel nicht richtig zugemacht ?
Die Menge hört sich aber eher nach Loch unter der Wasseroberfläche an, untersuche mal die Lenzlöcher ob da irgendwo ein Loch drin ist ( hatte ich schon mal bei RTM, da war nicht genug Material hingeflossen, war aber nicht sichtbar, nur fühlbar)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Dirk dachte ich mir doch das man das Wasser raus lassen kann ,aber nach so einer Tour war ich zu platt. Das gute Teil noch ne halbe Stunde aufrecht stehend fest zuhalten , ich vermute auch eine Undichtikeit aber wie finden und wenn gefunden wie abdichten ? Ne  halbe Stunde Wasser raus ist natürlich Quatsch habe ja zwei große Luken .Das mit dem Wasser viel mir erst auf als ich in der Schräge stand und ich das Boot nicht aus balancieren konnte ich war nach den Kraftakt so nass ich hätte auch ins Wasser gefallen sein können ,daher suche ich ja auch einen stabilen Wagen der auch auf unwegsamen Wegen seinen Dienst leistet  Gruß Roland #h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo neon 38 sehr schön das Teil wo bekommt man so etwas ? Wie zufrieden bist du damit bei einer Scala von 1-6 . Ach ja nicht ganz unwichtig wie teuer ? Vielen Dank für deine Infos im voraus . Gruß Roland #h


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo neon 38 sehr schön das Teil wo bekommt man so etwas ? Wie zufrieden bist du damit bei einer Scala von 1-6 . Ach ja nicht ganz unwichtig wie teuer ? Vielen Dank für deine Infos im voraus . Gruß Roland #h



Musst mir jetzt nur noch sagen was Du meinst? Landy, Kayak oder Bootswagen? :q

Falls es der Bootswagen war, den hab ich von hier:

http://www.der-bootswagen.de/

Sehr zufrieden weil keine losen Teile, also nix zu verlieren, ruckzuck auf und zu geklappt, auf der Scala ne 1,5, weil, ich hätt den gern in Alu Natur gehabt statt pulverbeschichtet.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin an alle,#h

@ neon38 super wagen aber krasser preis|bigeyes.obwohl das mit den gurten meiner meinung nach besser ist als die dinger die man in die lenzlöcher stecken muss. da habe ich immer das problem das ich das yak auf die seite legen muss und dabei aller angelkram aus dem boot fällt.oder man findet ein passanten der das boot vorne anhebt.
@ bb cruiser zum wasser ablassen hat mein yak eine extra öffnung die mit einer schraube verschlossen ist.schau mal ob die bei deinem boot nicht auch irgendwo ist.
zum leck orten vielleicht das boot mit wasser befüllen und schauen wo`s raus läuft.
wenns ein materialfehler ist ,zurück zum händler und so gucken|gr:

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Leute vielen Dank für die Anregungen |wavey: nun muß ich erst mal versuchen über meinen Schatten zuspringen denn wenn man wie ich ausgefallene Sachen gut findet dann gibt es nur den Wagen von Neon 38 aber die Kohle und wenn ich den mit guten reifen und Kugellager nehme sind es ja 200 Socken :vda sind andere Sachen (Paddelbüx ) usw noch dringlicher also doch den Bastelwastel machen . P.s. gute Idee mit der Leckortung kommt zum Einsatz wenn es nochmal passiert. Seid gegrüßt


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin zusammen,

...habt ihr bei eurer ganzen paddelei auch mal an so etwas gedacht? Wär das denn nichts für euch???...|rolleyes


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Gedacht schon aber erst im hohen alter, einen Rolator auf See hat schon was ,aber paddeln kannste damit nicht|supergri#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bei dem Tiefgang muss man ja ne Taucherausrüstung mitnehmen


----------



## Berlinerstar

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Nee, Nee.....bei dem Tiefgang#q....wie willste denn da vom Strand weg oder zum Strand kommen.....#c
> 
> *Schlüsseldaten* (von der Website kopiert!)
> 
> *Länge:* 3.25 m
> *Breite:* 0.91 m
> *Tiefgang:* 15.00 m:v
> *Material:* Polyaethylen
> *Baujahr:* 2010
> *Gewicht:* 46.00 kg
> *Brennstofftank:* 12.00 l
> *Motoren Anzahl:* 1
> *Motoren Modell:* Subaru
> *Motoren Leistung:* 7 PS



Was wird wohl nen Tippfehler sein. :m


----------



## Stipfel

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

...oder die haben einfach eine ziiiiiiiemlich große Schiffsschraube installiert


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

immerhin der Motor ist von Subaro ... demnach ein Allpaddel :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ...habt ihr bei eurer ganzen paddelei auch mal an so etwas gedacht? Wär das denn nichts für euch???...|rolleyes






  Mönsch Alex ich will doch nur paddeln
:q:q:q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

und das mit nur Einen Finger #6


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

...Peter, deine Arme werden mit den Tagen aber auch schmaler...und dann bist du froh darüber#h...kannst den Motor ja dann mit deinem größten Finger bedienen...#6:m


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ...habt ihr bei eurer ganzen paddelei auch mal an so etwas gedacht? Wär das denn nichts für euch???...|rolleyes




ist nichts für mich!
Bei dem Tiefgang den die da angeben müsste ich immer zu weit bis zum Ufer laufen.
Solch lange Gummihosen habe ich nicht.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



AlBundy schrieb:


> ...Peter, deine Arme werden mit den Tagen aber auch schmaler...und dann bist du froh darüber#h...kannst den Motor ja dann mit deinem größten Finger bedienen...#6:m



Ich hau mich wech   n baddelboot midm modoär nuwo...schpeto.. Viiiel schpeto Alegs..:m


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ist eigentlich für Mitte oder Ende Oktober ein Treffen für Kajakfahrer geplant.
Oder vielleicht im November?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So und ich kann über meinen Schatten springen ich hab mir den Bootswagen bestellt mit allem schnick und natürlich schnack .Beim zusammen stellen der einzelnen Komponenten kammen mir zwar die :c aber als ich die Bestellung abgegeben habe ich mich schon gefreut nur noch 5-8 mal schlafen und der Wagen ist mir . Nun fang ich schon an zu berlinern nur weil der Wagen aus der Hauptstadt kommt :vik::q:q:q#h


----------



## Blinkermaxe

*Tipps zum Kayak kaufen..............Was muss ich beachten...........Tragkraft etc.*

Hallo Leute ,

wollte mal ein paar Tipps zum Kauf eines Kayaks haben.
Mein Belly Boat habe ich nun an den Nagel gehängt und spekuliere auf ein Sit on Top Kayak Xcite 290.
Es ist unter www.paddel-fisch.de zufinden..............
Vielleicht kann mir hier ja einer weiterhelfen und ein bisschen beraten was zu beachten ist...................

Gruss Blinkermaxe


----------



## neon38

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sorry, war ein paar Tage weg, Autos umschmeissen in Rumänien. :vik:







Also ich hab ja keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit anderen Bootswagen - jedoch bin ich zufrieden weil die Priorität auf klein, leicht und ohne lose Teile lag. Der Aufbau ist einfach und auch von Grobmotorikern zu bewältigen und geht schnell. Die Höhe ist bei meinem 4,28 Kahn hoch genug um auch über unebenes Gelände zu kommen. Ich hab das Teil bisher über groben Kies, durch Schlamm und durch Sand bewegt (was halt so bei uns rumliegt) Die gummiarmierten Auflagen machen einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Die Breite reicht für meinen Kahn. Der Riemen ist vernünftig dimensioniert. Ich hab wohl andere im I-Net angeschaut, die haben mich aber net so überzeugt. Wie gesagt, meine erste Wahl war der, weil er an einem Stück ist. Im Teile verlieren bin ich nämlich unschlagbar.
Ich hab den quasi blind gekauft (wie so oft) und, vielleicht hilft das, ich würde den wieder kaufen.


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bei all den Wagenvarianten würde mich schon mal interessieren, wie das Teil dann am gewasserten Boot befestigt wird. Vllt. hat ja jemand auch Bilder.

#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6Hey Georgi man gut, dass dein Landy grün ist und oben nicht so´n dickes Rohr am Dach hat.....die silbernen mit Rohr kippen immer um beim Grabenüberspringelchtest...:q


----------



## Blinkermaxe

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin moin.............

habe mir jetzt auch so ein SOT wie Piet zugelegt.
Ich muss sagen das ist ein sahnemässiges Teil......
Heute die erste Fahrt gemacht bei starken ablandigen Wind ist aber kein Problem für dieses SOT.....
auch Wellen macht den Ding nicht viel aus....
Ist wesentlich sicherer als so ein Bellyboat....
Trotz keinen Fischfang hatte ich ne Menge Spass.............


Gruss Blinkermaxe


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blinkermaxe schrieb:


> Trotz keinen Fischfang hatte ich ne Menge Spass.............
> 
> 
> Gruss Blinkermaxe


Dann mal Glückwunsch#6

Aber wieso keinen Fang?keine Rute mitgehabt?? |bigeyes


----------



## Blinkermaxe

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke marco...........
doch Rute hatte ich mit hatte auch einen Horni dran gehabt ist aber abgerissen kurz vorm Boot..........
Ich denke auch das es einfach zu windig war ....
Denn die anderen Angler vom Strand hatten auch nix und haben alle rechtzeitig eingepackt.........
ausserdem war ich wenn überhaupt 2,5 Stunden auf den Wasser..... war ja mehr oder weniger ein Probetörn.....das nächstemal wird es über den ganzen Tag gehen.............


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,

ich war mit meine Freundin auch wieder unterwegs, nachdem wir über Himmelfahrt wegen des Sturms schon fast nicht aufs Wasser konnten, ging es letzten Samstag noch mal los...ab nach Fehmarn! 

Wir sind von Marienleuchte aus gestartet - keine 10 Meter geschleppt und schon hat meine Freundin den ersten Dorsch von 40+ :vik: 
Neben dem Gummifisch ist Schleppen für mich die erfolgreichste Methode, hätte ich gar nicht erwartet weil ich bis dato noch nie erfolgreich geschleppt hatte...

Und ich hab beim Schleppen sogar meine erste Meerforelle erwischt! Zwar ein süßes 20cm Baby, aber egal, war trotzdem schön.

Bei traumhaftem Wetter ging es dann so weiter, immer mal wieder ein Dorsch oder auch Hornie, am Ende hatten wir 8 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, 4 Hornies uuuuund: Einen Steinbutt.

Der hat direkt vor dem Kajak tatsächlich meinen Gummifisch  genommen und mächtig Alarm gemacht. Ich schon vorher überrascht, wie viele Dorsche direkt neben dem Kajak beissen, auch so ne Sache die ich nicht erwartet hatte.

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen...


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

...und noch ein paar...


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Für alle die ihren Kajak schon einmal mit Auslegern ausrüsten wollten, 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250644048595

Der Anbieter schickt auch nach D und hat noch einige andere interessante Sachen!

Günter


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo,

endlich ist es soweit; habe mir ein Ocean Trident 13 Prowler Angler zugelegt. Bin derzeit am umbauen, Anchor Trolley ist bereits montiert.

Habe viele Ideen zum weiteren Umbau, möchte das Boot auch zum light trolling benutzen!

Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon einen derartigen Umbau hinter sich und kann Tipps geben, würde mich freuen.

Nächstes Projekt ist der Umbau der vor dem Sitz befindlichen Abdeckung, möchte hier gern weitere Anbauten, z. B. Halterung für den Anker, vornehmen. 

Demnächst auch mal Jungfernfahrt fällig, aber wohl zunächst in der Doven Elbe zum Üben.

Werde weiter berichten

Gruß Martin


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Günter für was neues bin ich immer zu heben


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ ray. *Dickes Petri!!!* Solche Bilder wollen wir sehen!


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke, danke  |supergri

Das hört man doch gerne....


----------



## frechfroschxxs

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi ihr Kayakfischer !

Bin gerade dabei ne internetseite übers kayakangeln zu schreiben !
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen dafür was man da noch so einbringen kann !
Unter

www.yakdrenalin.de

 könnt ihr das sehen was ich bis jetzt so zusammengetragen habe !
Ist noch nicht viel aber deswegen frag ich ja !
Über Ideen und kritik würd ich mich sehr freuen !

Gruß der Frosch


----------



## Dxxmxldxndxx

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Finde ich auf jeden Fall absolut gelungen#6. Vor allem freue ich mich jedesmal wenn ich etwas über Kajakangeln lesen kann, ist ja in Deutschland leider noch nicht so verbreitet. Mach weiter so !!!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi frechfroschxxs tolle Idee ich habe deine Seite unter Favoriten gespeichert und werde sie regelmäßig besuchen .#h Schöne Grüße von Hobiemirageoutfitterfahrer ich liebe Mirage :vik: P.s. Anbauanleitung für Vordere Rutenhalter und E Motor  wären sehr interessant   mal zusehen bitte bitte


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,

mein richtiges Motorboot ist gerade (ohne mich!)an den Rhein umgezogen, an Land bleiben geht gar nicht, also muß ein Kajak her. liegt ja auch voll im Trendt :g
 Ich tausche antriebstechnisch sozusagen 25Pferdchen gegen einen Esel
Die Lektüre hier fand ich enorm hilfreich#6, bin nun aber doch am überlegen:;+
*Wenn Ihr neu anschaffen müßtet:
Was würdet Ihr (wieder?)kaufen?*
Ich tendiere momentan zum key largo wg. Erhältlichkeit vor Ort, Größe(=Schlechtwetter-Schnelligkeit?!) und Stabilität, aber das Ocean Trident wirkt auch sehr durchdacht. Das Dag Taiki hingegen ist günstiger und würde auch meinen vorgeschädigten Rücken beim Abladen schonen.... Das Hobie mirage klingt verlockend nach am-strand-lang-fahren- und-dabei-abklopfen, aber kann man damit als Anfänger am offenen Stand über die Steine poltern?? Wie lenkt man das überhaupt??  
Da ich 7 Jahre lang ein Motorboot unterhalten:c und nun (gut|supergri) verkauft habe sind die Kosten nicht das beherrschende Thema. Ist ja in jedem Fall eine Verkleinerung. Hauptsache ich muß nicht in 3 jahren alles wieder neu kaufen wg. halber Sachen.... 

Für Eure offen geäußerten Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar

Viele Grüße

Frank|wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich sach mal so .Mirage ist einfach nur Geil !!!  Kippstabil  mit Steuerhebel  nur nicht das leichteste meins das Outfitter ein 2er :34 kg  und nicht das langsamste  und man wird damit angesehen als würde man  übers Wasser gehen können zum cruisen auf der Alster  und fürs angel hat man beide Hände frei . Einfach weltklasse !!!


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

diese Mirage-Nummer macht mich langsam echt an...
Aber warum wiegt das "pro angler" über 60 kg? und wie krieg ich das aufs Autodach?? 
hmmmm...


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das hat ja nun jeder schon gesehen |uhoh: No Risk no fun  bei youtube gibt es aber auch Angelvideos  z.B. von Hobie Mirage  machst du guck #h


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

bin grad bei hobie auf der Seite... das outback sieht da schon zivieler aus, wird wohl auch nicht ganz so teuer wie der luxusschlitten


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

jetzt hab ichn Händler gefunden... Das Pro Angler ist echt fürn A...h|uhoh:... Aber das Revolution...

seh ich das richtig ich kann meine Tauchscheiben rausbringen, dabei locker weiterfahren ohne einen Beifahrer zu brauchen...  Da brauch ich mein Trollinggerödel ja garnicht zu verticken! :vik::vik::vik:
Ein Brett mit Sprotte raus und mit der Spinnrute den Strand beharken... da könnte was daraus werden!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich sach ja Weltklasse :vik:andere Kajaks sind auch gut um an den Fisch zu kommen nur anders


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

guter Punkt, mit 1.300 Krümeln - so sehe ich momentan den Preisunterschied zum Revolution- kann mann natürlich viel Spielzeug kaufen. U.a. einen E-Motor.... 
Vertikalangeln wäre damit vielleciht sogar noch einfacher als mit dem Mirage, hm? 

Kannst du mir grob sagen was das Teil so läuft und wie lange, schafft das 3 Knoten über 4-5 h? 
Steuern über Fußrasten=beide Hände frei?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Alternativ gibts auch das hier:


http://www.torqeedo.com/de/hn/produkte/ultralight.html

Preislich auch nicht ohne, lässt sich aber an jedes Jak adaptieren

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mal nicht so geizig hier und wenn man richtig Geld sparen will gehts auch mit Muskelkraft und wenn ich doch mal cruisen möchte frag ich mal Vatas-sohn nach seiner Umbaugeschichte , aber da war ja noch jemand der einen E-Motor auf Hobie gemünzt hat, wer war das nur?#c#c


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also,

ich hab zwar erst 4 mal auf der Ostsee und 2 mal auf einem Binnensee mit dem Yak geschleppt, aber da fand ich die Muskelkraft absolut ausreichend. Höchstens der Rückweg gegen den Wind war ein wenig anstrengend, aber es heisst doch AngelSPORT oder?

Das einzige was mich gestört hat war der zum Teil starke Abtrieb, wenn man einen Fisch am Haken hat, da wird dann unnötig Druck aufgebaut, der bei einem größeren Fisch durchaus zum Problem werden könnte - ich wollte da noch mal mit dem Treibanker experimentieren.
Also gleich nach dem Biß gleich den Treibanker raus um nicht so stark abzutreiben...

Wie erfolgreich seit ihr denn so beim Schleppen? Zumindest auf der Ostsee war ich echt überrascht wie gut das funktioniert, auch wenn es mit Gummi noch etwas mehr Spaß bringt.
Mein Favorit beim Schleppen auf Dorsch ist bis jetzt der Rapala X-Rap Deep mit nur 8cm - größere Wobbler hatten ständig Grundkontakt, die Wassertiefe lag aber auch nur zwischen 5 und 7 Metern.

Bin mal gespannt wie es in knapp 4 Wochen in Schweden läuft, da will ich dann auf Zander schleppen, bis jetzt gab es da fast nur Hechte 

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass mich der Torqeedo auch interessiert hat |rolleyes

Ich suche übrigens noch nach einer einfachen Bauanleitung für einen Anker, der bei Leopardengrund nicht ständig festhängt...

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin zusammen,

ich bekomme nächste Woche ein Hobie Outback  Ich würde gerne auch ein Echo nutzen. Nun meine Frage. Wie montiere ich den Gebeer am besten?

Entweder aussen angebracht.. Wobei ich mir da dann bei Grundkontakt sorgen machen würde, oder aber im Kajak selber. hat jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Hobie Kajak?

Cu
Fabian


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke,

genau das hab ich gesucht!

Müssen es 4 Kilo sein damit er das Kajak hält oder geht es auch leichter?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich mach mir das Leben leichter:

einfach eine 2,5 kg Downriggerkugel an die Ankerleine und fertich is.

Hält zwar nicht so fest wie ein richtiger Anker, ist auch etwas teurer als die selbstbaulösung, aber einfacher aufzutreiben.

Das Gewicht finde ich ausreichend.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

schau, schau, meine Trollingbleie brauch ich also auch nicht zu  verticken:q für 5 Euro Auktionspreis und 15 Euro Versand#d 

Die Snubber werd ich auch behalten, schätze mit Schockdämpfer wird auch  die Ankerwirkung besser und die Scheuchwirkung geringer(weniger  poltern).

@Jan: 
Freihandschleppen mit Wobblern auf Dorsch ist eine Sache, aber wenn Du regelmäßig Forellen fangen willst brauchst Du große Leichtblinker oder Köderfischsysteme mit Tauchhilfen, Blei oder Scheiben. Die wirfst Du nicht über die Schulter, sondern da muß das Boot weiterlaufen ohne dasß Du die Hände zum Paddeln frei hast....


----------



## blauen

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



merlinf2000 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bekomme nächste Woche ein Hobie Outback  Ich würde gerne auch ein Echo nutzen. Nun meine Frage. Wie montiere ich den Gebeer am besten?
> 
> Entweder aussen angebracht.. Wobei ich mir da dann bei Grundkontakt sorgen machen würde, oder aber im Kajak selber. hat jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Hobie Kajak?
> 
> Glückwunsch Merlin zu einem echt geilem YAK. Bin mit dem Outback mehr als zufrieden. Ich habe meinen Geber mittig innen im Boot angebracht. Da ich noch mein altes Echolot benutze und den alten Geber nicht fest einkleben will (wenn dann mit Marine Goop) habe ich eine Styroporplatte(20cmx20cm ca 4cm dick) passend ausgehölt(für den Geber) und diese dann mit einfachem transparenten Silikon von innen auf den Rumpf geklebt. Bei Angelbeginn mit einem Schwamm ein wenig Wasser in das Ausgehölte und ich habe ein perfektes Signal. Wenn das passende Echolt gefunden ist einfach Marine Goop ins Ausgehölte (ohne Luftblasen!!),Geber reindrücken und den Fischen beim Schwimmen zusehen.Ansonsten läßt sich das Silikon ohne Rückstände entfernen.
> 
> Petri und viel Spaß beim Trampeln wünscht der Blaue#h


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin alle miteinander!

Nachdem ich diesem Thema bereits seit Monaten interessiert folge, möchte ich heute die Gelegenheit nutzen mich sowie mein brandneues Kajak vorzustellen und mich für die vielen anregenden Beiträge zu bedanken, die ich bisher aufschnappen konnte.

So, nun zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Michael, bin 39 Jahre alt, angel seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr und wohne im Umland von Bremen.
Vor ca. 10 Jahren hat mich meine erste Meerforelle vom Karpfenfieber kuriert. Seitdem werden meine Karpfenruten nur noch selten - und wenn dann eher zweckentfremdet (z.B. als Brandungsrute) - eingesetzt.  
Wenn ich nun ans Wasser komme, dann stelle ich mittlerweile eher mit Spinn- oder Fliegenrute den Fischen nach. 
Und ab sofort müssen sich die Fische in Acht nehmen, denn seit Montag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines >Moken 12 Angler< von FeelFree. Die Ankerseilführung sowie die Echolothalterung sind bereits montiert. Ebenso habe ich die vorderen Rutenhalter ausgetauscht und kann die Rutenstellung nun nach belieben varieren. Auf der To-Do-Liste steht nun noch das Einkleben des Echolotgebers mit Durchführen der Kabel sowie Anschluss der Batterie. Und dann geht es endlich auf's Wasser!
Ach übrigens: Hat jemand eine geniale und vielleicht auch preisbewußte Idee für die trockene Aufbewahrung der Batterie?! ;+
Ihr werdet mich sicher in Zukunft sicher häufiger hier und ja vielleicht auch mal auf dem Wasser antreffen! :m
Petri #h
Michael


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@derBlaue: 
Eine blöde Frage hab ich da noch. Ich würde gerne das Kabel des Gebers erst am Echo selber aus dem Rumpf holen. Wie hast du das gebohrte Loch wieder wasserdicht verschlossen. Mit einem "Stopfen"? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich einen her?
Ansonsten vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort mit dem Styropor. Ich werde sie ausprobieren 
Ich wollte sowieso ersteinmal ein paar "Trockenübungen" am Badesee absolvieren. Heisst üben, wie ich wieder ins Kajak komme wenn ich ein unfreiwilliges Bad genommen habe und einfach erteinmal ein Gefühl fürs Boot bekommen. 
Und so nebenbei einfach mal die Automatik-Weste testen. Zum Glück ist sie seid mehr als 3 Jahren trocken geblieben und muss jetzt eh zum "Tüv"  Also werde ich die alte Patrone verbraten.



CU
Fabian


----------



## blauen

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Merlin,
ich habe die Kabeldurchführung direkt unterm Echolothalter und das Loch mit Innotec (Silikon aus dem KFZ Bereich)abgedichtet. Der Echolothalter ist auf einem Stück Hartplastik befestigt das einen Aussparrung fürs Kabel hat.
Viel Spaß beim basteln 
Gruß "der Blaue"


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für meine Echobatterie eine Plastikkiste von Conrad- Elektronik ( http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/520900/HIT-BOX-GRAU-TYP-1005 ) gekauft. Das Batteriekabel kann man dann mittels Kabeldurchlass dicht einführen. Mein Monitor sitzt oben drauf- eine Möglichkeit. :l Etwas teurer wirds, wenn man die orig. Batteriekästen vom Echolothersteller kauft....



Super Tipp!! Vielen Dank! Das sieht für mich nach einer praktischen und preiswerten Alternative zu einem Peli Case oder einem orig. Batteriekasten aus. Da werde ich die nächsten Tage wohl mal bei Conrad vorbei fahren müssen. :q

Die Moken haben übrigens vorne unter dem Hardtop eine Mulde mit Spanngurt, um einen Batteriekasten zu fixieren. Zum Mittelteil des Bootes kann man das Kabel dann durch einen Kabeldurchlass zum Echolot durchführen. Mein Echolotbedienteil sitzt daher auch direkt vor der Mittelkonsole auf einer kleinen selbstgebastelten und drehbaren PE-Plattform. Mal schauen, ob sich das in der Praxis dann auch bewährt.  
Ich werde einige Bilder von den Um- und Einbauten hochladen, wenn ich mit dem Basteln soweit bin.


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ mic_wag

Ich habe mir einen Batteriekasten einfach aus einer kleinen PE-Kiste mit Deckel gebastelt - der Deckel überlappt den Rand komplett, dann noch nen wasserdichten Kabeldurchlass in den Deckel geschraubt und fertig!

Hat bis jetzt absolut dicht gehalten, trotz einiger Wellen die drüber gingen...

@ magnus12

Ich hab die Rutenhalterung mittig am Kajak links vor mir und ich schleppe nur mit einer Rute - da müsste ich doch einfach etwas Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen können um dann den Schleppköder einfach abzulassen oder? Mache ich beim Wobbler auch öfter so.
Könnte natürlich sein dass sich der Blinker dann auf Grund festsetzt...
Notfalls bin ich aber auch mit Schleppen auf Dorsch zufrieden


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ vatas-sohn

Kannst Du das Kajak nicht hochkannt noch daneben kriegen? Ich transportiere ja immer 2 Yaks und hab mir dafür Bügel besorgt, wo die Yaks hochkannt dran festgezurrt werden. Das gibt es auch in schmaler: ECKLA-SENKRECHTSTÜTZE


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich hab noch keine Kajakerfahrung, aber grundsätzlich würd ich da eher bei den Wobblern bzw. einfachen Blinkern bleiben. 
Nicht-eigenschwere Köder brauchen halt Fahrt+2 freie Hände, sonst gibts nur Murks. Auf dorsch sind wobbler ja auch klasse, nur Mefos fängt man damit sehr wenig. Ich selbst werde jedenfalls Richtung Antrieb tendieren, ob Tret- oder e-motor ist noch offen.


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@vatas-sohn
Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich neben meinem Kanadier noch ein Seekajak transportieren wollte. Mein Kajakhändler hat mir dann für meinen Thule-Fußsatz einen etwas längeren Satz Vierkantrohre organisiert. Seit dem passte das dann sowohl mit Kanadier als auch mit Dachbox (Thule Pacific 100) und einem Kajak daneben.

@Ray
Jou, das mit der PE-Box klingt auch nicht schlecht. Allerdings habe ich zur Zeit schon genug gebastelt und auch zu wenig PE im Haus, um mir mal eben eine Box daraus zu schustern. Werde mir glaub ich mal die Box von Conrad anschauen. Wäre eh nicht schlecht, da mal wieder vorbeizufahren und die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit zu beschaffen. Aber dennoch vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@magnus12

Eine gute Alternative, speziell zum Schleppen, scheint mir das Ocean Kayak "Torque". Hat einen mittig eingebauten Minn Kota Elektromotor, herausnehmbar.

lhttp://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler_editions/torque.html

Habe mir das Teil in Grande angeschaut, absolut super...leider auch der Preis!

Habe mich selber nach langen Überlegungen für ein Prowler 13 entschieden. Maßgeblich hierfür waren neben der Ostseetauglichkeit auch die vorgesehenen Adaptionsmöglichkeiten für Scotty- und Humminbirdprodukte


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jau jau jau... ich denk das wird ein key largo. dieses teure Wasserfahrrad von Native ist nicht gerade ein Raumwunder#d - der Pedalantrieb geschieht mehr im Liegen als im Sitzen, das nimmt unheimlich Raum ein und das Boot hat vor dem Sitz praktisch keine Fächer oder Montagemöglichkeiten etc. Fazit:
Fahren - geil
fischen - bischen rumblinkern o.k. aber alles andere doof  
@Vatas-sohn:
kanns kaum erwarten Deine E-Außenboarderzerpflückanleitung zu lesen, schönen Urlaub bis dahin!
|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#hMM: Moin Magnus..eine weise Entscheidung..das ist ein Super Kajak. Melde mal, wenn Stapellauf ist :q
Die Kajakgilde wird ja schnell größer.. das hätte ich mir bei Eröffnung von diesem Trööt nie träumen lassen. Alter Finne ganz schön viele Beiträge. Und Irre viele Hits (71000) Das freut einen :q
Weiter so.


----------



## seaside

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Naja, ist doch kein Wunder. ist einfach eine sportliche und elegante Art zu fischen. Schnell, flexibel, leise und man ist sehr nah am Wasser. Und billiger als diese Boote mit Motor ist es außerdem. Wartet ab, da kommen noch einige dazu!


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja vergrössern wird sich die Gemeinde hier bestimmt  

Nun eihe ich mich auch ein mit einem "Hobie Outback". Es ist am Wochenende endlich eingetroffen und wird im laufe der Woche modifiziert ;-) ich hoffe das es am kommenden Wochenende dann endlich im Rheinwasser schwimmt.

Eine blöde Frage als Neuling hätte ich da noch: Wie bekommt ihr alleine euer Kajak aufs Auto bzw wieder runter. Ich habe vor mir eine Ladehilfe zu bauen. Hatte gedacht, dass ich eine Verlängerung des Dachträgers bastel.

CU
Fabian


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Z.B. so : http://www.pirates-kajak.de/shop/katalog.asp?artikel=kajak-ladehilfe

Gibt es auch billiger, ist nur ein Beispiel ...


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@mario: Dank dir  genau sowas hatte ich mir schon mal überlegt. Ich schau mal ob ich so etwas in Eigenbauweise nachstellen kann. Ich denke wenn ich das Familienbudget noch weiter ausreize gibt es stress ;-)


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das kenne ich ! |supergri
Ich muss mir auch noch was basteln.
Problem : Bulli (T3) mit Hochdach.
Ich will das Yak irgendwie an die Seite hängen ....


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt  Da gibt es wohl eine neue "Hebevorrichtung" von Thule, aber selbst in den USA kostet das Teil 490 Dollar .-)

Stattdessen habe ich mir im Baumarkt mal zwei Alu-4Kant-Schienen geholt. Diese werde ich mal an den Dachträger befestigen. Wenn diese es nicht aushalten sollten muss ich das Teil abstützen.. Ich hab nur noch nicht die passende Stütze (teleskop.) gefunden.

CU
Fabian


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Basteln macht schon ne Menge spaß!!

Aber bei dem Wetter aufm Wasser sein ist auch nicht zu verachten |rolleyes

Grüße Jonas

PS: Habs grad mal geschafft die Bilder rein zu kriegen, bei nem Video wäre ich überfragt.
Ich würds einfach bei Youtube hochladen und den Link hier rein packen, oder darf man das nicht ;+


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Yak aufs Dach schön und gut , aber beim Hochdach ?
Alleine, und ohne Leiter kaum zu machen .






Ich habe aber oft Surfer gesehen die mindestens zwei Surfbretter übereinander an der Seite hatten ... das trägt auch nicht viel weniger auf ......


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke das du mich auf einen Beitrag im Bulliforum hinweist ....... der von mir ist ! :q:q:q

Ich denk mir was aus . Am besten werde ich vorher mal beim TÜV vorstellig.
Im moment habe ich das Yak (330) *im *Bulli !


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi,
da gibt es einen Träger, der auf dem Dach mit zwei Querschienen montiert wird.
Diesen kann man zu einer Seite runter klappen (beide Schienen), dann beladen und danach beladen wieder hoch schieben und verriegeln.
Eine gute Sache, die auch nicht so groß aufträgt.
Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, wie das Ding heißt.
T.


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Vatas_sohn

Klar, mach ich! Kann allerdings ein zwei Tage dauern, bin grad mal wieder unterwegs... ohne Kajak auf oder neben dem Dach #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Sorry! War nicht meine Absicht Dich zu versch......ern..! #d



Habe ich auch nicht so verstanden !
Dachte du hättest es nicht gesehen.



> Und wenn Dein YAk im Bulli ist, kanns Dir wenigstens keiner klauen!:g



Da der Bulli ausgebaut ist nervt es bei längeren Touren nur immer das Yak ausladen zu müssen wenn man pennen will.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> ......nervt es bei längeren Touren nur immer das Yak ausladen zu müssen wenn man pennen will.



Du kannst Dich aber auch anstellen.....  :q:q:q


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich glaube diese Ladehilfe ist gemeint:

http://www.zoelzer.de/content.php?Produkte%2FDachträger%2FZölzer-Dachträgersystem%2FZölzer-Dachträger+Zubehör%2FSeitlicher+Hublift&seite=shop/produkte.php&details=117&hauptrubrik=121

Schon schick, nur etwas teuer


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> So: Das Video für meine Kajakverladehilfe ist bei Youtube hochgeladen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-gKR9Fd7YY|rolleyes


 

Applaus, Applaus!!!#v


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Weiß jemand, ob es für das Fishin (DAG) einen erhöhten Sitz gibt? Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf einen nassen Hintern...:q


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es für das Fishin (DAG) einen erhöhten Sitz gibt? Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf einen nassen Hintern...:q



Es gibt doch Stöpsel für die Lenzlöcher ! 

Z.B. Hier


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Es gibt doch Stöpsel für die Lenzlöcher !
> 
> Z.B. Hier


 

Hab ich doch auch! Aber dennoch lässt sich ein wenig Wasser (vom Doppelpaddel, von der Wathose beim Einsteigen...) kaum vermeiden, und das sammelt sich bei mir immer am Allerwertesten.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hi,
> da gibt es einen Träger, der auf dem Dach mit zwei Querschienen montiert wird.
> Diesen kann man zu einer Seite runter klappen (beide Schienen), dann beladen und danach beladen wieder hoch schieben und verriegeln.
> Eine gute Sache, die auch nicht so groß aufträgt.
> Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, wie das Ding heißt.
> T.




Mir ist jetzt wieder eingefallen wie der Träger heißt:
Translift von der Fa. Sherpas.

Die Fa. Zöl... scheint das System geklaut (einfach kopiert) zu haben. Wenn man selber nichts hin bekommt...........


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich aber auch anstellen.....  :q:q:q




Das find ich auch, wer sein Yak liebt kann auch mal ne Nacht drin pennen, oder sich damit zudecken....
:q


#y Aber die Jugend von heute ist halt etwas weicher....





duck und wech


Gruß


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> So: Das Video für meine Kajakverladehilfe ist bei Youtube hochgeladen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-gKR9Fd7YY|rolleyes




Prima Sache sieht gut aus, wieviel Luft hast Du unter den Rädern bis zum Dach?
Die Streben gehen ja ganz nach vorne Durch, damit müsste das gut stabil sein oder?

Es gibt die Rollen ja auch als Zusatz ( auch wieder Zölzer für sehr gutes Geld) die gehen dann über die gesamte Breite und werden quasi als dritte querstrebe angebaut.
Wenn die Auslage größer wird ,trau ich dem ganzen nur wegen der Stabilität irgendwie nicht so recht.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin zusammen,

so der erste Versuch gestern mit meiner improvisierten Ladehilfe ist kläglich gescheitert  außer ein paar blauer Flecke war das nix. Ich schau mir mal die Ladehilfe von Prijon an und berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist.

um mich mal hier auch kurz vorzustellen:

Name: Fabian
Alter: 32
Jagdrevier: Altrheinarme / Rhein von Ludwigshafen bis Speyer

Mein Setup des Angelkajaks (wenn es alles fertig ist)

- Kajak: Hobie Outback
- Echo: Humminbird 788 (mit quadra-geber)
- Geber ist innen "verklebt"
- Zubehör: Anker / AutomatikWeste / Rutenhalter / Kleinkram

Wenn ich mal Zeit finde poste ich mal nen paar Bilder hier rein  

CU
Fabian


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@blindfischer: Ich habe heute kurz mit Zölzer telefoniert wegen der Rollen. Von Seiten der Tragkraft sollten laut Hersteller 30kg machbar sein. Das Problem bei mir war nur, das beim Octavia zwischen dem Dachträger und dem Abschluss des Kofferraums zu viel Platz ist. Die Zölzer-Rolle kann nur 26cm überbrücken und das ist zu wenig bei mir. 

Unsere amerikanischen Kollegen haben da schon eine etwas grössere Auswahl an Trägervarianten. Schau mal bei Youtube vorbei da gibt es die berühmten Howto-Videos.


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich habe noch eine ganz lustige Beladhilfe gefunden

http://www.karitek.co.uk

Ist zwar auch nicht gerade schonend für den Geldbeutel, aber eine Alternative zum diskutieren

CU
Fabian


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bin heute ein wenig mit meinem neuen Echolot probegepaddelt. Ich wollte den Geber nicht gleich einkleben und habe zunächst versucht, ihn in einer mit Wasser gefüllten Tüte provisorisch im Rumpf anzubringen, was aber nicht wirklich funktionierte.  

Da ich ohne Lenzstopfen fuhr, habe ich den Geber mal probehalber im Boot in die Pfütze über der Lenzöffnung gelegt - und siehe da, es funktionierte wunderbar! Mal sehen, vielleicht fällt mir etwas ein, wie man den Geber mit dem Lenzstopfen fest verbinden kann, ich trau mich irgendwie nicht, ihn einzukleben.


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich hab auch noch eine Lösung parat, ist zwar für das Schienensystem bei Wilderness ausgelegt, sollte aber auch an anderen Yaks funzen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYTG_flzHms

Man darf nur nicht vergessen, den Geberarm vor der Land hoch zu nehmen...


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So nun habe ich mir auch so ein schickes Fahrzeug für Erwachsene beschafft.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten die ersten Paddelversuche zu starten. 
Muss aber sicher noch bis Freitag aushalten.

http://img840.*ih.us/img840/4098/fx360.jpg

Wo bekomme ich den Kleber Marine Goop? Ich meine schnell und eine Rolle die ich am Bug als Führung für die Ankerleine befestigen kann.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich den Kleber Marine Goop? Ich meine schnell und eine Rolle die ich am Bug als Führung für die Ankerleine befestigen kann.




Rate mal,:q

wenn dich nicht stört das es eine ganze Kartusche ist... in der Tube gibts erst Ende August.

Aber wenn Du das mit Goop ankleben willst, würd ich Dir von abraten, dat hält nich...

Zum Abdichten ok und auch zum Ankleben von leicht belastetem Zubehör, aber eher nicht für die Ankermimik

Du kannst genauso Stormsure einsetzten ( haben die meisten im Koffer), zum Abdichtzen geht das auch gut, die Tuben sind nur recht klein.

oder Du nimmst direkt die verstellbare Lösung , Rolle vorne und hinten und Du kannst den Anker verholen

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Der war gut, ich Dussel hätte das Zeug gleich mit nehmen sollen.
Natürlich schraube ich die Sachen fest. Ist das Goop wie Sturmsure?
Den Geber muss ich ja auch noch einkleben. Also würde auch eine Kartusche helfen.

Geht das Zeug auch?

http://wueko.wuerth.com/cgi-bin/wu_...;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;12797210087597


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Geht das Zeug auch?
> 
> http://wueko.wuerth.com/cgi-bin/wu_...;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;12797210087597





Da geb ich Vata´s Sohn recht, dat wiad nix.

zum abdichten geht Sikaflex noch ganz gut, für Schrauben tut es Stormsure auch ( lässt sich deutlich besser dosieren)

Für den Geber nimmst Du am Besten erstmal Schaumstoff (z.B. einen Autoschwamm), dann entfettest und schleifst Du die Stelle im Rumpf an der der Geber sitzen soll.

Dann schneidest Du die From des Gebers mit etwas Luft aus dem Schwamm aus, Den Schwamm dahin kleben wo der Geber sitzen soll ( dafür dann Stormsure oder Goop nehmen, das hält ausreichend gut,soll ja keine riesen Kräfte übertragen)

Grund: sonst fließt Dir das Silikon aus dem nächsten Schritt sonstwohin und der Geber ist nicht sauber eingebettet, das führt zu Störsignalen

Wenn das fest ist nimmst du normales Silikon füllst das in den Ausschnitt ( wichtig: Blasenfrei, sonst hast Du nachher immer Fisch unterm Boot|supergri) und drückst dann den Geber da hinein bis er am Boden anliegt.
Aushärten lassen und gut, da die Materialien mit dem PE keine rechte Verbindung eingehen bekommt man den Geber bei Bedarf wieder raus, es hält aber ausreichend fest damit er gut funktionieren kann.

Ich habe aber auch schon von Lösungen gelesen, bei denen eine Tupperdose eingeklebt wird und dann mit  warmer Vaseline befüllt wurde um den Geber demontierbar und optimal eingebettet zu haben. Da wär ich aber skeptisch, denn im Rumpf wird das im Sommer ganz schön warm und dann ist das, glaub ich, ganz schöner Schmierkram. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht...
Im Handbuch meines Cuda steht, man soll den Geber UNTER GAR KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN in PE-Rümpfe einbauen, und schon gar nicht mit Silikon einkleben. Ich trau mich nicht....|uhoh:

Wenns nicht funktioniert, kriegt man das Silikon vom Geber soweit ab, dass er wieder arbeitet???


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

als kleber könnte ich dir von wüth  kleb +dichtet vorschlagen
hält wie sau auch auf pe


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Gut, das habe ich alles so weit verstanden.
@fischhändler: genau das Zeug liegt gerade vor mir siehe auch den Link oben. 
Hier gibt es dann doch geteilte Meinungen wie ich in den Beiträgen lese. Oder?
Auf der Verpackung steht jedoch nicht für PE geeignet.
Was für ein Zeug verbirgt sich unter der Bezeichnung Goop. Normaler Kleber oder?....?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Da man zwischen Dichten und Kleben unterscheiden muss, redet man manchmal nur von zwei verschiedenen Dingen ohne es zu merken.

Eine kraftschlüssige und belastbare Verklebung auf PE wirst Du nicht so ohne weiteres hinbekommen, zur Abdichtung gibt es jedoch diverse Möglichkeiten.

Goop ist ein Spezialkleber aus Amiland der Wasserfest, UV und Ozon und was nicht noch alles beständig ist und für den dauerhaften Einsatz unter der Wasserline konzipiert ist.

Viele Kleber und Dichtmittel können z.B. keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung ab und werden mit der Zeit brüchig, das ist aber im Rumpf nicht zu erwarten, wenn Du draussen was anbappst macht das schon was aus.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht...
> Im Handbuch meines Cuda steht, man soll den Geber UNTER GAR KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN in PE-Rümpfe einbauen, und schon gar nicht mit Silikon einkleben. Ich trau mich nicht....|uhoh:
> 
> Wenns nicht funktioniert, kriegt man das Silikon vom Geber soweit ab, dass er wieder arbeitet???




Das hat bisher immer gut funktioniert, deswegen musste ich noch nie einen wieder rausnehmen

Du musst nur drauf achten, dass im Silikon keine Luftblasen sind und Du möglichst dicht and den Rumpfboden herankommst ( nicht 10 cm Silikon zwischen Geber und Rumpf)

Aber wie gesagt hab ich auch schon von Lösungen mit Wasser oder Vaseline gelesen.

Sonst schneid ein Loch ins PE, dann ist der Geber direkt im Wasser, musst dann von Innen nur ´n bisserl abdichten :q
( Da hab ich mich noch nicht rangetraut, dann lieber im schlimmsten Fall für 50 EU nen neuen Geber)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Könnt Ihr mal noch ein paar Fotos von der Ankergeschichte einstellen und vielleicht noch einige Tipps geben was es zu beachten gibt. 
Möchte nicht sinnlose Probelöcher in mein Schiff bohren.

So ich habe mir mal ein paar Sachen für die Ankervorrichtung besorgt.
Ich hoffe da ist was Brauchbares bei.


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke erst einmal für die aussagekräftigen Bilder. 
Aber dennoch eine Frage wie wickelt Ihr das Ankerseil auf. 
Mir kam heute die Idee eine elektrische Multirolle zu verwenden. 
Allerdings ist die Variante etwas zu teuer. 
Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst?
Bilder und Bezugsquellen von Euren „Ankerwinden“ wären hilfreich.

Das Kajak wurde am Wochenende ausgiebig  in der Saale getestet und für sehr gut befunden.
Ich gewöhnte einen Tag und eine Nacht mein Kajak an das Wasser und mein Sohn sorgte am nächsten Morgen für das Frühstück an der Angelstelle. Er entdeckte auch gleich mein neues Spielzeug und nutzte meine Frühstückspause zu einer Testfahrt.
Ich hörte nur Vati ich mache mal kurz eine Testfahrt und schwups war er um die nächste Flussbiegung. Nach einer Stunde war er immer noch nicht zusehen und ich machte mir schon Sorgen.
Er kam dann nach 1,5h angelnder weise zurück und war sehr begeistert.

Die ersten Fangerfolge von der Schute, wenn auch nur Döbel konnte ich auch verzeichnen.



















#6


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,

also ich bin ganz zufrieden mit einer Rolle, die von Tauchern benutzt wird (Dive Reel) . Die Leine ist zwar relativ dünn, reicht für ein Kajak mit 5kg Anker aber vollkommen. Diese hier hat 45m drauf und kostet bei 123 um die 20 Euronen.


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Super Teil, genau so was habe ich gesucht.
Mein Kumpel hat einen Taucherladen, da finde ich sicher so eine Rolle.

Danke


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jemand Lust am Samstag auffe Ostsee auf Platte oder so??


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Oh man Marco...

VOLL Bock!!!

Aber keine Zeit, aber nächstes mal auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Genau die habe ich auch, funktioniert prima, nur drauf achten, dass die Bremse nicht reicht um das Boot zu halten, die Leine sollte schon am Boot belegt werden 

Bei mir hatte sich das gute Stück unbemerkt komplett abgewickelt und ich durfte das bei einem Ankerhänger komplett abschneiden.

Aber im Moment wickel ich die Ankerleinen auf Brettchen, die Leinen Die ich habe sind alle zu dick für die Kurbel. Und das funzt auch ganz gut.



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Endlich fertig:vik:

Habe nun meinen YAK-Träger vollendet. Grundidee stammt von @vatas-sohn; vielen Dank hierfür. -Nun ist mir auch klar, warum Du für die Auflage 2x 20 mm PE verwendet hast; ich habe die Stichsäge und mich mit 40 mm Stärke gequält:c

Träger besitzt hinten in Abänderung eine ausziehbare Kielrolle (Räder sind aufgrund der Kielform beim Trident Prowler offensichtlich nicht möglich); habe ich geändert, damit die Heckklappe ohne Boot voll geöffnet werden kann -nachdem mein Sohn mir doch glatt ne Beule in die Klappe gedrückt hat.|krach: und ich den Träger nicht ständig abnehmen muss.

Auflage vorn über ausgearbeitet PE-Auflagen mit Seitenführung, hinten lediglich über die Kielrolle. Macht mit einer hinteren Gurtabspannung nen BAB-tauglichen Eindruck.

Gruß an die YAK-Gemeinde
Martin


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*Frage an Alle:  *Wat macht ihr mit Eurem Ankertampen vom Treibanker- ich meine wo/ wie bewahrt ihr den auf |bigeyes ? Als Tüddelkram, auf ner Haspel oder sonstwie aufgerollt? 

Habe mir ne Ankerspule gebastelt, Grundkörper stammt von einer Fireline Großspule. Mittig aufgesägt und dann beide Teile mit einer HT-Muffe verbreitert. Spule läuft auf einer 10 mm VA-Gewindestange mit entsprechenden (VA)Maschinenknäufen dran (Fest und drehbar). Bremsen lässt sich die Spule über den Drehgriff. Nach dem Ablassen des Ankers wird in die Spule eine zusätzliche leine vom Boot aus eingeschäkelt -beim Ankern liegt die Spule dann folglich im Wasser. Schwimmfägigkeit habe ich durch eine Schaumstofffüllung erzielt.

Erprobung steht aber noch aus, ggf. muss das Bremssystem noch optimiert werden damit es nicht zu einem unkontrollierten Abrollen kommt!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schönes Model für mich zu viel Aufwand mein Ankerseil ist auf einer Plastikhaspel und das reicht mir ich ankere sowieso nicht viel da ich immer auf der Suche nach Fisch bin und sollte ich doch mal halt machen  komme ich höchstens in der Ostsee auf 6-8 m eher weniger, ich kenne keine tiefen Stellen :c


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo zusammen,

bin heil aus Schweden zurückgekehrt und hab euch ein paar schicke Fotos mitgebracht 

Ich habe jeden Abend mehrere Stunden geschleppt, was wirklich viel Spaß gebracht hat - aber nun denke ich doch über einen E-Motor nach :q

Ich wollte endlich mal Zander in Schweden fangen, was auch ganz gut geklappt hat - gleich am ersten Tag gab es einen schönen 55er im schönen Sonnenuntergang.
Danach konnte ich nur noch welche um die 30cm fangen, zwar durchaus auch mal 3-4, aber na ja...

Viel Spaß beim anschauen!

Jan


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So,

der Nachwuchs ist nun angekommen und ich hatte zwischendrin mal ein wenig Zeit das Kajak zu testen. Wie versprochen habe ich mal die ersten Bilder angehängt. 
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/9138/img0306qj.jpgAn sich wird es bestimmt noch optimiert werden, aber die Grundvorraussetzung ist mal geschafft.

Beim Transport habe ich mich für die zusätzliche Aufladestütze entschieden. Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber für meine Zwecke OK.

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/7581/img0303t.jpg

http://img842.*ih.us/img842/3651/img0304d.jpg


Bei diesem kleinen Ausflug konnte ich auch schon die ersten Fische vermelden... 3 Hechte im Grössenbereich um die 70cm. 

Nun mal eine Frage nebenbei. Wie Fotografiert ihr im Boot? Klar wenn ich keine Angel in der Hnad halte, geht das ohne Probleme, aber wenn ich beide Hände brauche wird es eng mit dem Knipsen  

Bis denne,
Fabian


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hey Fabian 2x Glückwunsch 1. Zum Nachwuchs , was ist Es denn ? 2. Schickes Hobie haste da leider kann ich nicht die Enden der Flossen erkennen #c so auf den Bild könnten es Turbofins sein ist dem so ? Achja tolle Ausstattung #6 Gruß Roland #h


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Roland,

zu 1. ;-) Es ist ein kleiner Angler..... Und es sind die Standardflossen. Die Turbofins wollte ich mir noch nicht holen. erst wenn ich es mal mit den Standardflossen versucht habe ...

So.. jetzt geh ich mal schnell die Flaschen nachfüllen. Der Kleine hat mal wieder richtig Hunger  

Bis denne


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na dann viel Spaß mit den neuen  Erdenbürger und natürlich mit dem Hobie ,Mirage fahren ist einfach  nur geil


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, hab es endlich vollbracht und den Echogeber mit Silikon eingeklebt. Und was soll ich sagen..., es funktioniert prima!

Als nächstes kommt ein Rutenhalter dran, den ich seitlich relativ weit vorne an der Bootswand anbringen will. Der Scotty, der beim Fishin serienmäßig dabei ist, ist in der Mitte angebracht und zum Schleppen nicht zu gebrauchen, außer man will stundenlang rückwärts rudern...

Die Rutenhalter hinten nutze ich nur als Transporthilfe für montierte Ruten, ich will meine Ruten beim Schleppen sehen und nicht nur Bisse erahnen. Schwierig ist, dass das Fishin so gut wie keine geraden Flächen hat, was jedweden Anbau etwas erschwert.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Die Rutenhalter hinten zum Schleppen gehen doch Prima. Voraussetzung ist jedoch eine Rolle mit Knarre. Das Geräusch, wenn ein Dorsch am Wobbler hängenbleibt, ist für mich mit das Geilste am Angeln. Da werden schon "Glückshormone" erzeugt, bevor ich die Angelrute überhaupt aufnehmen kann. Anschlagen braucht man in der Regel nicht, der Fisch hakt sich selbst.

Weiterer Vorteil: Man kann zum Schleppen auch kürzere Ruten verwenden. Wenn ich die vorderen Rutenhalter zum Schleppen verwende, knall ich doch das eine oder andere Mal bei kurzen Ruten mit dem Paddel an den Blank.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Die Rutenhalter hinten zum Schleppen gehen doch Prima.


 

Na ja. Gerade beim Hechtschleppen verwende ich gerne Tiefläufer, die umso besser fangen, je langsamer sie geführt werden. Also kein "Surren" der Rutenspitze, sondern ein ganz langsames Schlagen. Uns um das zu erreichen, brauche ich genau die exakte Geschwindigkeit, muss also meine Rute sehen, um diese zu kontrollieren.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

und genau aus diesen Grund habe ich meine Rute beim Schleppen in der Hand :vik: Mirageantrieb sei Dank


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Und noch ne Frage wie sehen eure Wobbler aus Gewicht, Größe und Größe der Schaufel und über die Farbe läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ach Gott,

ich schleppe immer ne ganze Armada an Wobblern mit mir rum  Vom Flachläufer (0,5-2Meter Tauchtiefe) bis zum absoluten Schlammwühler (7Meter) hab ich fast alles dabei... Aber im ernst. Im moment also im Sommer schleppe ich eher Flachläufer hinter mir her. Nicht zu groß gewählt, da alle Fische gerade sich an der heranwachsenden Fischbrut sattfressen. 
Farbtechnisch ist wie immer alles drin. Das ist echt geschmackssache.


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ vatas-sohn

Sag mal, was hast du denn für eine Batterie für deinen E-Motor bestellt? Und wo?

Ich möchte mir jetzt doch einen Motor anschaffen, hab aber überhaupt keine Ahnung worauf ich bei der Batterie achten muss. Motor und Echolot sollen dann damit betrieben werden, mich hat aber das Gewicht der empfohlenen Batterien echt geschockt! 20 Kilo bis zum Strand schleppen? Nö... Der Preis ist bei Gel Batterien auch ganz schön happig.

Wie verbindet man die beiden Verbraucher denn am geschicktesten mit der Batterie?

Den Motor möchte ich dann seitlich links hinter dem Sitz anbringen, müsste ja trotzdem steuerbar sein.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin wer nicht paddeln oder petten will#d muß schleppen viel


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Aber sag mal: Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit der Steuerung, wenn Du mit dem Antrieb losheizt? Soweit ich an Deinem Bild erkennen kann, hast Du doch auch bloß zwei Beine???? |uhoh:


,,, das macht er mit der linken Hand, da wo Du das gas steuerst 
Aber Sach mal bitte:
Jetzt wo ich den Krempel im Keller liegen hab, wie hast du die Fahrstufensteuerung nach vorne gebracht? Ich habe vor, den Motor fest an den Schraublöchern am Heck zu montieren, und mit dem ruder/Fußrasten zu steuern. Weniger geflexe, einfacherer "normalbetrieb" mit Ruder ohne Motor. Nur die Fahrstufensteuerung muß halt nach vorne, und meine elektrotechnischen Fähigkeiten beschränken sich auf das Wechseln von Glühbirnen:c


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

janz enfach mit die linke Hand und Ruten im Keller nützen mir nix :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So, hab es endlich vollbracht und
> Die Rutenhalter hinten nutze ich nur als Transporthilfe für montierte Ruten, ich will meine Ruten beim Schleppen sehen und nicht nur Bisse erahnen. Schwierig ist, dass das Fishin so gut wie keine geraden Flächen hat, was jedweden Anbau etwas erschwert.



#hWill auch ma wa sagn
Moin ..hier mal ein Tip..der funktioniert ganz gut..
Ich habe den triple rod holder von Scotty etwas umgebaut, und daraus eine Trollingbar gebastelt. siehe Foto. so können links und rechts je eine Rute geschleppt werden und in der Mitte sitzt das Echo.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich nutze die hinteren "Rutenhalter" auch nur zum transport.
Zum schleppen habe ich die Ruten lieber im Bilckfeld.

Daher habe ich auch erste einfache Rutenhalter von Scotty montiert.

Was echt nervig war war das ich die Ruten beim Paddeln nicht erreichen konnte ohne weit nach vorne zu rutschen.

Zum Glück gibt es für diese Rutenhalter diverse Verlängerungen und Gelenke !
Nun komme ich mit einem Griff an die Ruten !


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schaue hier immer wieder interessiert rein.........früher hatten wir BB und waren froh und nu ihr hier mit euren unterkellerten Kampfstern Galaktika´s........#6#6
Aber in sonne Büchse steige ich nicht ein......|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bitte nicht bekehren bblern hat auch was . Aber das war mal was ich den BBlern neide wenn man es so sagen darf ist, das sie weniger Probleme beim Wassern und beim Anlanden haben . Ansonsten muß man paddeln erleben :loder petten i love it .@ Reppi P.s. aber neugierig biste schon der erste schritt ist der schwerste :m


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Reppi schrieb:


> Schaue hier immer wieder interessiert rein.........früher hatten wir BB und waren froh und nu ihr hier mit euren unterkellerten Kampfstern Galaktika´s........#6#6
> Aber in sonne Büchse steige ich nicht ein......|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


 
Als Steinburger laß Dir sagen, irgendwann kommt der Fortschritt auch ins Ditschi-Land 

Aber mal im erst, BB haben natürlich weiter ihre Berechtigung und bieten teilweise doch Vorteile gegenüber Kajaks. Aber es ist ja auch kein Konkurrenz-Kampf und man muss beides ja auch nicht miteinander vergleichen. Sowohl BB als auch Kayaks bieten einfach die Möglichkeit, uns bei unserem schönen Hobby zu unterstützen und uns an den Fisch zu bringen.

Wenn die Ostsee wieder kälter wird und der Dorsch auch tagsüber dichter an Land anzutreffen ist wird es bestimmt nochmals zu einem spontanen oder geplanten Treffen von BB unnd Kajak-Anglern kommen (z.B. in Dahme).

Dann besteht sicherlich auch die Möglichkeit, mal das eine odere andere Kajak zur Probe zu fahren. Meinen unterkellerten Kampfstern Galaktika :m stelle ich Dir dann auch gerne mal zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja,Ja....ist doch nur der pure Neid...bei mir..
Ich habe jetzt auch schon nen Jahr nicht mehr im BB gesessen..:c
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja nen richtiges Boot zulegen, aber ich komme auf das Angebot ( wo zum Teufel liegt Steinburg ??:q) bestimmt mal zurück !#6


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ja,Ja....ist doch nur der pure Neid...bei mir..
> Ich habe jetzt auch schon nen Jahr nicht mehr im BB gesessen..:c
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja nen richtiges Boot zulegen, aber ich komme auf das Angebot ( wo zum Teufel liegt Steinburg ??:q) bestimmt mal zurück !#6



Moin Reppi Du alte Rinde...wir werden alle nicht jünger. Wennste mal Lust und Zeit hast guckst de mal in GR.GR. vorbei schnappst Dir mal die Schute und testest nen Tag lang..ok? Die Fische sind dann meine :q:q

@ Rolli: Wir wollten doch auch noch mal wat paddeln oder? Haste denn jetzt das richtige Schweißfreie Outfit gefunden? Komm mal aufn Kaffee dann können wir ja mal klönen...ich weiß ich bin dran mit durchbimmeln...mach ich.


PS: Wow 4 Sterne hat der Trööt ja schon   #6


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@SchuPi
Na das war mir klar, dass Du auch noch was zu toppen hast; dein Fisch...tz,tz...|uhoh:|uhoh:
Aber das macht mich hier auch schon wieder stutzig,......alle wollen ihre Schute ( wenn auch nur kurz) loswerden..:m:m
Wir sehen uns mal wieder am wasser !


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Moin Reppi Du alte Rinde...wir werden alle nicht jünger. Wennste mal Lust und Zeit hast guckst de mal in GR.GR. vorbei schnappst Dir mal die Schute und testest nen Tag lang..ok? Die Fische sind dann meine :q:q
> 
> @ Rolli: Wir wollten doch auch noch mal wat paddeln oder? Haste denn jetzt das richtige Schweißfreie Outfit gefunden? Komm mal aufn Kaffee dann können wir ja mal klönen...ich weiß ich bin dran mit durchbimmeln...mach ich.
> 
> 
> PS: Wow 4 Sterne hat der Trööt ja schon #6


 Palim palim Hallöle Piet schon Bürgermeister ? Mein outfit beschränkt sich z.Zt auf kurze Büx und t shirt das reicht auf der Alster . Gruß von alten Hobieanner #6


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich hab mit den ganz normalen Rapala Wobblern angefangen:

X-Rap Deep
Shad Rap Deep
Deep Tail Dancer

Hat super funktioniert, vor allem mit dem X-Rap Deep. Der hat sogar schon Dorsche gefangen, bevor ich überhaupt losgeschleppt hatte  Und sogar ne kleine Mefo konnte nicht wiederstehen.

Ich hatte mich vorher mit reichlich tieflaufenden Wobblern eingedeckt, gebraucht habe ich dann aber nur den X-Rap Deep in 8cm - alle anderen sind zu tief gelaufen und hatten ständig Grundkontakt. Und das bei einer Tiefe von 5-6 Metern.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Sacht ma Lüt: Wat nehmt ihr für Köders zum Schleppen? Die "normalen" Mefowobbler oder gängige Wobbler fürs Süßwasser? #c Wenn ich nach solch Teilen suche, finde ich immer nur die Bleche, die die Trolligtypen benutzen....
> Und wie siehts aus mit Fusselfischen? Ich meine `ne Fliege hinterherschleppen könnte doch auch gut was bringen; die spielt bestimmt gut im H2O. :k Schließlich ist ja die Geschwindigkeit durchschnittlich nicht so hoch....



Klar geht das mit der großen Fliege . Habe für mein yak den Laketroller von scotty....da kannste alles ranbammeln.Hab schon jede Menge Dorsche damit gefangen. Kannst ja die Tiefe frei wählen. Wichtig ist aber, dass man gaanz langsam schleppt.


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Für alle die noch eine Ladehilfe suchen und deren Urlaubsgeld noch nicht ausgegeben ist (sofern es welches gab ) - mal bei der bekannten Internetauktionsplattform nach

Karitek 

suchen. 

Nicht übel, aber €€€€€!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Günter das kann man aber noch Preislich toppen so in Gold oder ?#d Da spiel ich lieber  weiter den Kran aus Schifferstadt für unsere älteren Semester sicherlich noch ein Begriff


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Jungs,

habe gerade ein, na ja, kleines Problem. 
Ich kam letzthin mit dem Jak ans Wasser, machte den Lukendeckel auf und was sah ich...?

Wasser im Hohlraum...

Nun gut, es war wohl so ein halber Liter, also mit dem Handtuch rausgewischt, rausgefahren und nach dem Angeln nochmal nachgeschaut: Kein Wasser!

Habe nun das Jak einige Tage auf dem Dachträger gelassen, es hat zwischendurch auch geregnet, und es war immer dasselbe. Vor dem Angeln Wasser im Hohlraum, rausgewischt, nach dem Angeln trocken. Unten kann also kaum ein Leck sein. 

Nur wo und wann dringt dann Wasser ein???

Das einzige, was ich selbst angeschraubt habe, sind die Paddelhalterungen und die Ankertrollinganlage. Die sind beide zusätzlich mit Goop noch verklebt und abgedichtet. 

Bin echt überfragt. Es hindert nicht wirklich beim Angeln, aber ein tolles Gefühl ist es halt auch nicht...|gr:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Kohlmeise ich habe auch Wasser im Hobie aber ein bischen mehr, nach 4-5 Std. auf den Wasser so ca, 3-4 l was mich nur stört wenn ich es tragen muß weil ich das flüssige Gewicht ausbalacieren mu0 das Wasser bei mir kommt durch die Löcher der Steuerung wo die Schnüre durch laufen nicht schön aber es gibt schlimmeres wenn z.B Luftblasen wärend der Fahrt an der Seite des Jaks aufsteigen


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bange machen gilt nicht ,heute 2 Std . mit meinen Böötchen gesegelt auf der Alster da ging mir paarmal der Stift so ohne Kiel aber wenn man die Flossen senkrecht stellt geht es , Es war einfach nur Geil #6 und Vataseinsohn ich sitze bei meinen 2er hinten und 100 kg drücken ganz schön runter so das die Steuerseilöffnung was fürn Wort abundan unter Wasser ist und heute war es nur ca . 500 ml Alsterwasser und das schadet bekantlich niemanden :q


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @Staffag: Kann irgendwie keinen Link sehen.....#d



Hab auch keinen link angegeben. Suchfunktion benutzen und Suchwort - Karitek - eingeben.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Aber vorweg hinsetzen bei den Preis #d und abhaken unter Dinge die ein Kajake nicht braucht wenn man sein Kajak nicht mehr wuppen kann ,  gibt es sie auch zum aufblassen


----------



## hecht&co

*Bald auch vom Kajak aus*

moin, ich hab jetzt mittlerweile genug zusammengespart, mein BB verkauft  und jetzt meine frage gibt es einen preislichen unterschied wenn ich  mein SOT im sommer oder winterhalbjahr kaufe.. ich kenne halt sowas von  pc hardwarekauf oder so.. 
freu mich über tipps..


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

An Kohlmeise!!
*Nur wo und wann dringt dann Wasser ein???*

Entweder an den Lukenrändern, oder an den Einbaurutenhaltern.
Test: Kajak auf den Rasen legen und einmal mit dem Gartenschlauch regnen lassen. Wasser aus und mit einem Papiertuch Innenraum lach Leckagen absuchen. Oft sind es die genannten Stellen.
Piet


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,

bei einem halben Liter VOR dem Angeln und nüscht danach tippe ich auf Schwitzwasser. Da kannste lange suchen. 

Mein damals landliegendes 4,5m kleines Motorboot hat auf die Art und Weise in 18 Monaten rund 200 Liter angesammelt bevor ich daran gedacht habe mal zu lenzen, ist irre was da zusammenkommt. 

Kiene Bange, ab und zu mal wischen und gut ist #6  #h


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sooooo,

ich hab mir nun auch einen Anker aus einer Stoßkugel gebaut - die hab ich relativ günstig bekommen und zwar hier:
http://haest.de/product_info.php?info=p141_Sto-kugel-fuer-Wettkampf-und-Training-4-00-kg.html

Da muss man zwar zwei Löcher bohren, aber das ging eigentlich...

Am Wochenende werde ich den Anker dann auf Fehmarn testen, hoffentlich spielt der Wind mit - ist sonst noch jemand unterwegs?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ach ja,

ich habe auch ab und zu Wasser in meinem Boot, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher woher das kommt:
Wenn Wellen vorne über die Luke vom Tarpon gehen, scheint ein wenig ins Innere zu gelangen - spätestens wenn man die Luke öffnet fließt etwas Wasser was sich an der Luke sammelt ins Kajak.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

wasser im Sit on top |bigeyesermöglicht lebendhälterung ist doch kuhl


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/3760/cimg3832.jpg


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ vatas-sohn.. viele dank schonmal, dann muss ich mal die Tage los und gucken gehen.. bzw. sitzen, worauf sollte ich denn so achten, ausser paddel, sitz, ggf rollenhalter.. sorry das ich so blöd frage, hab den trööt von anfang an durchgelesen, aber bin jetzt etwas zu überladen mit infos..

@ schutenpiet: du hast ne pn


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



hecht&co schrieb:


> ... sorry das ich so blöd frage, hab den trööt von anfang an durchgelesen, aber bin jetzt etwas zu überladen mit infos...



Das denke ich auch immer !
Meint ihr nicht es würde Sinn machen mal das ein oder andere Thema neu zu erstellen anstatt alles was das Yak betrifft immer hier hinten ran zu hängen !?
Wir sind immerhin schon bei 160 Seiten !!!!


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@hecht&co

Mach Dir mal auch Gedanken zum Transport. Es gibt bei den yaks auch erhebliche Gewichtsunterschiede, es beginnt so bei 20 und geht bis über 30 kg!

Dann überlege, WO Du vornehmlich fischen willst, auf dem Meer sind längere Kajaks i.d.R. von Vorteil, da sie spurstabiler sind.

Und dann solls ja noch gut aussehen.....:q


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ archi69

also ich denke mit dem transport hab ich kein problem, hab ja n auto.. aber ich tendiere auch eher zu einem längeren yak, da ich auch etwas größer bin (1,95m) und und weil ich natürlich auch richtung ostsee starten will.. ist denn eine zusätzliche steueranlage von nöten oder kann man sich die auch erstmal sparen, im mom tendiere ich sehr zum synergy mad river 12 oder 14..


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin ohne Steuerung geht es auch ,aber bei Wind wird es schwieriger, für mich ist die Steuerung ein muß .Zwar etwas teurer ob schon dran oder nachrüsten aber es lohnt sich alle mal#6


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ hecht&co

vom mad river synergy muss ich dir leider abraten - war auch mein erstes kajak und es hat mindestens zwei nachteile:

- man sitzt sehr tief drin, dadurch ist die breite bordwand regelmäßig beim paddeln im weg

- keine lenzlöcher, mit dem kajak würde ich auf keinen fall auf die ostsee fahren

ich hab nun das tarpon von wilderness systems und bin zufrieden


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ray: joa danke für die info und ich hatte gelesen, dass das mit dem tiefen sitzen gut sein soll, aber das steht, aber ich vertraue dann eher jemanden der mir nix verkaufen will  
joa das tarpon hatte ich auch schon in der näheren auswahl.. 
und dann hab ich beim stöbern im netz noch das prowler trident 15 angler, ocean kayak gefunden, wie siehts denn mit dem so aus ?


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ hecht&co
man sitzt schon recht gut im synergy, aber die bordwand ist halt beim angeln und paddeln etwas im weg 

von ocean kayak hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört, sind ja den wilderness systems yaks recht ähnlich - mich hat letztendlich das slide trax system von wilderness überzeugt.

eigene erfahrungen mit nem ocean kayak hab ich aber nicht...


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Joa.. ich sach mal, hier werden sie geholfen.. also das angler tarpon mit steuer sieht ja gut aus...
hat ne UVP von 1400... oder gibts das auch günstiger ? 
aber das hier sieht ja auch gut aus http://www.willyneumann.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=155&Itemid=175

jetzt nur noch nen shop in der umgebung finden..

@vatas-sohn: Danke


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



hecht&co schrieb:


> ...jetzt nur noch nen shop in der umgebung finden...



Dann solltest du hier auch mal vorbei schauen :
http://www.paddel-fisch.de/

Reinfeld ist doch bei dir um die Ecke !
Ich habe mir das *Angelkajak F:X 330* geholt .

Schau mal auf den Preis !
In der Klasse habe ich nichts vergleichbares gefunden !
Und Dirk lässt dich nach Absprache viele Modelle testen.

Meine Jacht :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin!

Was sagt Ihr zu der Ausgangssituation,

DAG Fishin vs. Angelkajak F:X 330

Ist die geringere Größe eher ein Nachteil oder eher ein Vorteil? 
Wo seht Ihr Stärken und Schwächen?


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ hecht&co

also ich hab für mein tarpon in der angelversion etwa 960 € bezahlt - ohne steueranlage. bis jetzt hab ich die auch noch nicht vermisst und ich kann sie immer noch sehr einfach nachrüsten...

http://s314237544.website-start.de/kajaks-sit-on-tops-angler/angler-kajaks/

Versand kam da natürlich auch noch hinzu...


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei einem halben Liter VOR dem Angeln und nüscht danach tippe ich auf Schwitzwasser. Da kannste lange suchen.
> 
> Mein damals landliegendes 4,5m kleines Motorboot hat auf die Art und Weise in 18 Monaten rund 200 Liter angesammelt bevor ich daran gedacht habe mal zu lenzen, ist irre was da zusammenkommt.
> 
> Kiene Bange, ab und zu mal wischen und gut ist #6  #h



Moin Magnus...will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich glaube, es handelt sich um ein DAG fishin und die haben nun mal die Schwachstellen..
Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Was sagt Ihr zu der Ausgangssituation,
> 
> DAG Fishin vs. Angelkajak F:X 330
> 
> Ist die geringere Größe eher ein Nachteil oder eher ein Vorteil?
> Wo seht Ihr Stärken und Schwächen?


 

Naja, sooooo unterschiedlich sind die Kajaks ja nicht und 15 cm Längenunterschied wirst Du nicht merken. Da hilft nur Probepaddeln und entscheiden.
Ich bin mit dem DAG jedenfalls bestens zufrieden, absolut kippstabil, läuft gut, bekomme die ganze Tüdelei an Bord und habe auch kein (Schwitz)wasser im Boot. Gestört hat mich nur der mittige Rutenhalter, den habe ich dann seitlich auf die Bordwand befestigt.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Beim DAG Fish In gefällt mir die Form nicht so.
Das F:X 330 hat vorne den geschlossenen Stauraum , ein kleines wasserdichtes Staufach direkt zwischen den Beinen und die verstellbaren Fussrasten. 
Aber alles in allem geben sie sich in punkto Länge und Tragkraft nicht viel.
Ich denke zwischen den beiden ist es wohl eher eine rein ästetische Entscheidung ... zumal der Preis auch fast gleich ist....


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin mario ich sehe Grobo als Ort ist man da nicht täglich im Sund unterwegens ? Wat läuft denn z.Zt ? So bevor nun alle das für und wieder aller Jaks erläutern will ich das mal beenden denn Meins ist das Beste :vik: Ätsch


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

War die Woche zwei mal los, und ausser einer Forelle die sich im Sprung verabschiedete ging nichts.
Der Sund ist nicht so mein Revier, die Strömung kann schon heftig werden ....

Ach ja, und meins ist besser ! |stolz:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#hIch, der Eigentümer der zweitbesten Angelschute(die beste gehört ja Old Rolli) überlege im Moment, ob ich im September mal auf den Bodden fahr und da so´n paar Hechte zu ärgern..:q
Wenn ich mit meinen Gedanken ein Stück weiter bin..denn such ich mir einen Einheimischen, der mir die Burschen zeigt.....
Werde wohl so Nähe Riems aufschlagen (für Insider)
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Tachjen Piet warum denn in die Ferne schweifen wenn das Gute liegt so nah ? Ratze und Wakenitz vor der Tür#d oder hast du die schon alle verärgert #c


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Tachjen Piet warum denn in die Ferne schweifen wenn das Gute liegt so nah ? Ratze und Wakenitz vor der Tür#d oder hast du die schon alle verärgert #c



Nee, aber ich verärger meine Freunde in Greifswald, wenn ich mich da nicht bald mal sehen lasse...|supergri
Wakenitz ist vorausstl. am WE dran auf Bartelfische!? :vik:
Piet


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin, Moin zusammen

ist jemand von Euch am WE oder in der nächsten Woche auf der Ostsee unterwegs?

Würde mich gern zur Salzwasser-Jungfernfahrt jemandem anschließen und in die Geheimnisse des SOT-Fischen einweihen lassen.

Martin


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hey Martin,

ich bin von Sa bis Mo mit dem Kajak unterwegs, Samstag erstmal    auf Fehmarn, danach mal schauen...

Ich schick Dir mal meine Handy Nummer per PN.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Lenni4321

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo leute  ich hab den thread gelesen und habe feuer  gefangen  allerdings bin ich erst 14 und habe nur 500 euro zur  verfügung.
hat jemand irgendeinen tipp für mich welches kajak ich nehmen kann also auch sit on top 
LG Lenni


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein kleiner Bericht vom vergangenen Wochende:

Samstag war ich wie geplant auf Fehmarn unterwegs (Staberhuk), das Wetter hat ja ganz gut mitgespielt und es war mal wieder ein herrlicher Tag auf dem Wasser 
Nur der Wind und die Wellen waren etwas unruhig, so dass ich leider nicht allzu weit hinausfahren konnte - dementsprechend mau sind auch die Fänge ausgefallen, 3 kleine Dorsche die alle wieder schwimmen durften. Einen auf Snaps, einen auf Wattwurm, einen geschleppt - ein sehr abwechslungsreicher Tag...

Sonntag hab ich mich mit Martin (BliWo) getroffen, der sein neu erstandes Yak (Ocean Kayak - Prowler) zum ersten Mal auf der Ostsee testen wollte. Nach kurzer Beratung haben wir uns dann für Dahme entschieden und lagen damit goldrichtig. Wind und Welle passten, also ging es rauf aufs Wasser...
Die Dorsche standen dann recht weit draussen, zwischen 8 und 9 Metern - ich muss zugeben mich vorher noch nie soweit raus getraut zu haben, aber letztendlich war das überhaupt kein Problem. Nur als die zwei Gewitter im Anmarsch waren, haben wir ziemlich fix das Ufer aufgesucht - in beiden Fällen eine verdammt gute Entscheidung, die Regenfront hat wirklich alles gegeben 

Wir konnten im Laufe des Tages etliche Dorsch erwischen, fast alle mit Gummi. Nur die Größe lies etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber ein paar Küchendorsche um die 40 waren immerhin dabei.

Es war ein sehr netter Tag und schön mal einen anderen Kajakfan kennenzulernen - von mir aus könnten wir gerne regelmäßige Kajaktreffen ins Leben rufen...

Jan


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Jan, schön, schön, hattu Bilda??? 

Wie ein plötzlich aufkommendes Gewitter Eindruck machen kann, habe ich auch bei uns erlebt....wie aus dem Nichts und dann ganz schnell...!!!!


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jo, aber nur sehr wenige - war wohl doch mehr mit angeln und naß werden beschäftigt :q

Martin müsste aber auch noch 1-2 haben...


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Übrigens hatte ich beim SOT-Transport ein paar Probleme, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch nen Tipp für mich:

Ich hab mir ja die Eckla Ladehilfe angeschafft, die funktioniert ganz gut, auch wenn sich der Ladearm selbst bei einem Kajak gut durchbiegt - soll ja eine Belastbarkeit von 35 Kilo haben...

Das Kajak hab ich dann mit dem Kiel nach unten auf zwei Polstern auf dem Träger liegen, leider ist hinten durch den Druck der Spanngurte nun eine Beule im Rumpf entstanden, ich hoffe die geht wieder raus. 

Ich hab mit überlegt die Auflage durch einen Kajakhalter (z.B. Thule 873) so zu verändern, dass der Druck nur auf die Seite geht, die sind ja stabiler.
Nachteil: Beim laden mit der Ladehilfe hebe ich das Heck als erstes auf den Träger und hebe den Bug dann vom Heck aus rüber - das dürfte mit dem Kajakhalter schwieriger werden.

Und die Spanngurte haben mir während der Fahrt ein Liedchen gesungen, vor allem oben ist ja ein freier Bereich der zum Schwingen einlädt. Ich habe die Gurte dann mit Gaffa zusammengeklebt und die Geräusche zumindest etwas reduziert.

Ne Idee? 

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

MoinMoin,

schau dir mal kurz meine Bilder an .-)(thread Seite155) Ich habe eine ähnliche Ladehilfe nur die etwas stabilere von Prijon. Dazu habe ich "Kajakbügel" aus dem Laden besorgt. Die bekommst du ohne Probleme an jeden Träger geschraubt. Die halten das Boot sicher fest und verursachen nicht so hässliche Beulen im Rumpf. Sie sind auch nicht so teuer. Ich glaube so um die 30€ hier in Schwetzingen im Laden. Bei Bedarf schick ich dir gerne den Link dazu
CU
Fabian


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



ray schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte ich beim SOT-Transport ein paar Probleme, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch nen Tipp für mich:
> 
> Ne Idee?
> 
> Gruß,
> Jan


 
Ich habe (leider) auch die Ladehilfe von Eckla. Die funktioniert zwar noch, ist aber schon mächtig krumm gebogen |evil:.

Ich lade mein Kajak wie folgt auf und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit Beulen oder surrenden Gurten:

1. Ich drehe das Kajak um (Kiel nach oben) und lege es mit dem Bug nach vorne auf die Ladehilfe. 
2. Dann hebe ich zunächst das Heck auf das Autodach und schiebe danach das komplette Boot auf den Dachträger.
3. Zum Befestigen benutze ich 2 Spanngurte. Diese werden jeweils doppelt genommen, d.h. einmal um den Querträger rum, doppelt über das Boot gelegt und auf der anderen Seite wieder um den Querträger herum. So ist das Kajak seitlich gegen Verrutschen fixiert und die Gurte liegen stramm am Kajak-Boden an und können nicht im Wind flattern. Und es gibt auch keine Beulen im Kajak.

Der einzige Nachteil hierbei ist, dass ich meine Steueranlage schützen musste. Da ich das Kajak umdrehe und zunächst den Bug anhebe, liegt das Kajak kurzfristig auf der Steueranlage. Ich spanne da aber einfach eine dicke Fussmatte mit einem Gummiband rüber. Geht schnell und funktioniert prima.

Mein Kajak ist 4,80m lang und mit der Steueranlage wohl über 30kg schwer. Bisher ging der Transport/Befestigung wie oben beschrieben problemlos. Die Eckla-Ladehilfe wird wohl dennoch demnächst einem stärkeren Eigenbau Platz machen müssen.


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



ray schrieb:


> Es war ein sehr netter Tag und schön mal einen anderen Kajakfan kennenzulernen - von mir aus könnten wir gerne regelmäßige Kajaktreffen ins Leben rufen...
> 
> Jan


 

EINE GUTE IDEE, GIBTS NOCH NICHT IN DL, WÄR DABEI! :vik:


Das Yak befestige ich eigentlich auch immer so wie Reinhard, aber nicht kieloben. Die Spanngurte höre ich zwar leicht rauschen, aber kein störendes Pfeifen oder so. Abdrücke oder Beueln im Boot habe ich auch nicht, hängt vllt. von der Rumpfform ab, ggf. ist bei einigen der Kiel ausgeprägter, das DAG hat 3 leichte fast ebenengleiche Kielausformungen, ein Trimaran sozusagen.


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Erstmal danke für die vielen Tipps!

Das Kajak kieloben zu transportieren hab ich auch schon überlegt, ich muss mal ausprobieren ob ich es dann noch gut laden kann und ob da was im Weg ist...
Immerhin wären dann sicher die Gurte etwas leiser.

Befestigt ihr die Gurte denn am Träger oder an der Reling? Ich hab meine Gurte immer an der Reling um den Träger mit zu sichern und dadurch natürlich auch mehr Angriffsfläche die Geräusche erzeugt.

Die Prijon Kanuhalter wären sicher auch noch eine Alternative.

Ich ärgere mich gerade richtig über die Eckla Ladehilfe, mal sehen ob ich die zurückgeben kann - angeblich kann man damit ja Boote bis 70 Kilo laden, das ich nicht lache!

Die Dellen sind schon wieder etwas zurückgegangen, ich werde das Kajak noch mal mit Wasser füllen, dann sollte sich das wieder geben. Das Tarpon hat nur vorne und hinten einen richtigen Kiel, die Dellen sind aber über die gesamte Breite der Unterseite entstanden.


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Die Gurte befestige ich an den Trägern. Diese brauchst Du doch nicht zu sichern


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also ich habe auch die Eckla Ladehilfe, ok, die biegt sich etwas aber das ist bei einem Kajakgewicht von 25+ kg auch nicht verwunderlich. Ansonsten funktioniert das gut. Spezielle Kajakträger hab ich mal eine Zeit benutzt, allerdings gab das so viel "Musik" beim Fahren ohne Kajak, dass ich die abgenommen habe. 

Der Kajak wird i. d. R. kielunten transportiert,  Dellen hab ich bis jetzt keine festgestellt. Hab den Kajak aber auch immer wieder runter genommen, auch im Urlaub wenn ich am nächsten Tag wieder fahren wollte. 

Deshalb mal überlegen, könnten die Dellen entstanden sein, weil der Kajak bei der großen Hitze im Juli auch mal einen Tag auf dem Dach festgezurrt geblieben ist - würde mich dann nicht wundern, der Bootskörper muss sich da ggf. kräftig aufgeheizt haben. 

Günter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nachdem ich gestern mal fast den ganzen Tag draußen war (insgesamt ca. 11 Stunden), habe ich gemerkt, wie dringend ein anderer Sitz her muss. Mir hat am Schluss so dermaßen der Hintern geschmerzt, das war schon nicht mehr lustig. Die Knie, Kniekehlen und Beine haben auch derbe weh getan, beim Aussteigen konnte ich schon bald nicht mehr laufen. 
Ich glaube, ich spax mir nen Gartenstuhl ins Yak...:q


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also ich denke ja, wenn Du NONSTOP 11 Stunden im Gartenstuhl verbringst, wird es Dir nicht anders gehen.
Ich mache immer alle 3-4 Stunden eine Landgangpause....man muss doch auch mal.......|bigeyes


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Hecht&Co



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Das F:X 330 ist da schon deutlich besser- obgleich noch preiswerter. #6 Ich hatte mal Gelegenheit das Teilchen zu testen (...da hatte ich mein K-Largo schon...) und war angenehm überrascht! :k Gute Laufeigenschaften trotz der geringen Länge; Kippstabilität bis der Doc kommt; durchdachte Konstruktion und verschiedene Arten von Staumöglichkeiten. Vielleicht kann Dir noch einer was zur Wellenverträglichkeit sagen......
> Fazit: Für den Preis wirst Du kaum etwas Vergleichbares finden! #6 #6 #6



Also, ich will das Fass hier jetzt nur ungern wieder aufmachen, aber mein Moken 12 Angler von Feelfree (http://www.feelfreekayak.com/products/moken12-angler/) liegt auch in dieser Preisklasse und von der Grundausstattung her ist es mit dem F:X 330 zumindest zu vergleichen.
Vorweg: Ein Nachteil ist allerdings das recht hohe Gewicht von 33kg! War bei mir aber bisher noch kein Grund mir eine Ladehilfe zu beschaffen.  
Was man den Herstellerangaben auf der Homepage nicht entnehmen kann:
Unter dem Hardtop bereits mit einer Mulde (inkl. Spanngurt) für einen Batteriekasten versehen und es gibt auch schon einen Kabeldurchlass um die Kabel von dort zum Echolot zu führen. #6  
Das Hardtop läßt sich wahlweise auch abbauen und durch ein Netz abdecken (im Lieferumfang enthalten). 
Ich fand das Ding wirklich durchdacht und habe dafür zwei andere Kajaks (ein Seekajak "Capella" (PE) von P&H und ein altes EKU 415) verkauft, um es mir leisten zu können. Den Tausch hab ich bisher - auch trotz hohen Gewichts - nicht bereuht. So hatte ich es im Juli das erste mal auf See (Samsoe) im Einsatz und war selbst bei guter Welle vollauf zufrieden. Vom Seekajak aus hätte ich da jedenfalls nicht mehr geangelt!!! |bigeyes
Soweit von mir zu dem Thema!

Viel Erfolg noch bei der Suche!
Micha


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

das doch mal ein durchdachtes Teil und denn noch in Ferrarirot .Waskostdasdennso ?


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kostet in der Ausstattung wie beschrieben 779€.
Besorgt hat es mir die Kanuscheune in Lilienthal bei Bremen. Die haben es allerdings bisher noch nicht in ihren Online-Shop eingebaut. Daher bei Interesse einfach mal anrufen (Tel. 04298-697595).

Die haben da übrigens auch noch einen Native Manta Ray 11 in olive im Regal liegen, den sie für einen guten Preis abgeben würden. Persönlich fand ich allerdings den Moken interessanter (und ich stehe auch nicht so auf olive Boote). Also auch hier bei Interesse einfach mal mit der Kanuscheune in Kontakt treten.


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Respekt zu dieser Umbauarbeit. Sieht gut aus.:m
Wo soll deine Trolling- Angelanlage zum Einsatz kommen?


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ vatas-sohn

Also wenn ich jetzt einen Hut auf hätte, würde ich ihn vor Dir ziehen!
Tolle Ausführungen und hast da wirklich auch viel Gehirnschmalz reingesteckt. #r

Da kommt man sich mit seinem eigenen Kahn ja fast so vor, als würde man mit einem Trabbi neben einem Rolls Royce stehen 

Also, ich freue mich wirklich darauf, Dich und Deine Schute mal am Wasser zu treffen.


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

...dann stelle ich auch mal mein Kajak vor. Wo ich doch extra ein paar Fotos in Schweden gemacht hab 

Die zwei hübschen - viel basteln musste ich nicht, aber Interessant ist es ja trotzdem... 

http://img534.*ih.us/img534/8741/cimg1500web.jpg

In einer ganz normalen Klappbox hab ich meine Angeltasche und die Echo-Batterie in einem selbstgebastelten Batteriekasten untergebracht - das Kabel  wird an der Bordwand entlang geführt und mit einem dem Paddelhaltergummi fixiert. Vor der Box wird dann noch Anker & Ankerseil gebunkert...

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/4803/cimg1503web.jpg

Der Sitz sieht nicht nur bequem aus, er ist es auch! Und sogar noch verstellbar  Sehr praktisch sind die beiden kleinen "Taschen" für Kleinkram wie Messer usw. - durch das Netz geht  auch nichts verloren.
Vor dem Sitz sind dann noch zwei Ösen angebracht, da hake ich immer meinen Fischgalgen und einen Mini-Kompass ein.

Die Luke ist superleicht zu öffnen, dort bringe ich einen kleinen wasserdichten Sack mit den wichtigsten Sachen unter - Handy, Lampe & Co - in der Luke sogar sind zwei Schlaufen angebracht, damit kann die Ladung gesichert werden und nicht im Innern verrutschen.

Vor der Luke ist Platz für eine Angelbox, die wird dann mit einem Gummi gesichert.  

Rechts sieht man das praktische Schienensystem mit dem Echolot (Humminbird 718) und Rutenhalter (Scotty) - Auf und Abbau geht richtig fix und wenn mir die Position nicht gefällt verschieb ich es halt einfach...

Sehr schön ist auch der Geberhalter vom Echo, einfach runterklappen und es kann losgehen - demnächst wird das Echolot auch noch mir einer GPS Antenne ausgerüstet, mal sehen wo ich die noch unterbringen kann.

http://img820.*ih.us/img820/8774/cimg1504web.jpg

Hier ein Teil vom Ankersystem, die große Luke für Ersatz Klamotten, die Paddelhalterung vorne...

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/9564/cimg1505web.jpg

http://img801.*ih.us/img801/6593/cimg1507web.jpg

Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch eine Rundumleuchte anbringen, um von anderen Booten besser gesehen zu werden - eventuell auch noch eine leuchtenden Flagge oder so.

Sonst bin ich mit dem Boot vollkommen zufrieden :m


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kein Problem:

http://www.harmonygear.com/

Da kann man ganz gut aussuchen...

http://www.pro.kajak.de/

Und das ist der deutsche Großhändler.


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hmmm...

Den Sitz gibt es wohl doch nur direkt von Wilderness:

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pages/index/products/outfitting/outfitting_systems

Dürfte bei Pro-Kajak aber zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|schild-gRay - schönes Kajak hast Du da.

Hast  Du das jetzt im Doppelpack oder sehe ich schon doppelt|kopfkrat wegen zuviel #g???


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hey Schnappi,

das ist das Boot meiner Freundin 

Kannst Dir also noch ne Flasche aufmachen #g

Gruß,
ray


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na das finde ich aber sehr mutig oder :l, der Freundin die gleiche Ausrüstung an die Hand zu geben.

Ich wette, Sie fängt immer mehr als Du.


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ Schnappi

Durchaus schon vorgekommen  Einen kleinen Vorsprung hab ich noch  - fragt sich nur, wie lange?

@ vatas-sohn

Fehmarn ist eine gute Wahl, ich würde als Treffpunkt die Raststätte Neustädter Bucht vorschlagen, dann kann man je nach Wind auch noch auf andere Ecken ausweichen...

Und ich schlage mal grob ein Wochenende vor, da möchte ich zumindest wieder an der Ostsee sein, wenn Arbeit und Wetter das zulassen:

17. / 18.09.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:cOh nö, bitte nicht 17./18.09. Da habt Ihr Euch das einzige Wochendende in diesem Jahr ausgeguckt, an dem ich auf einer Messe bin.

An jedem anderen Termin wäre ich dabei #h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habt ihr beide mal geguckt es gibt doch schon etwas wie Sot Treffen #d|bigeyes


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ vatas-sohn

Ich hab bei den paar Touren die ich gemacht hab mit Gummis (Kopyto) in motoroil, schwarz und schwarzrot gut gefangen.
Köpfe zwischen 14 und 30 Gramm.

Fast alle Dorsche hatten Krabben im Magen oder haben sie mir entgegengespuckt...

Anfangs hab ich geankert und geworfen, erst bei der letzten Tour hab ich es mit Driften probiert - da hatte ich auch zum ersten Mal Fischanzeigen auf dem Echo, mit direkt darauf folgendem "TOCK" 

Schon witzig, wie ähnlich Dorsch und Zanderangeln sein kann  

Auf dem Echo hatte ich auch ein paar mal Wolken über dem Grund, in 9-10 Metern Tiefe - können das Heringe gewesen sein?

Die GPS Antenne ist nun bei mir eingetroffen, funzt ganz gut! So kann ich auch bei Nebel wieder zurückfinden und interessante Stellen direkt auf dem Echo markieren. Nur montieren muss ich die irgendwo noch.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo ich hab da mal ne Frage was haltet ihr von einen Autoaufkleber für uns ? Und noch eine wer von euch kann so etwas entwerfen ?  Also wenn JA dann hätte ich einen Vorschlag und wenn #d dann eben nicht .So:m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Zitateshalb mal ne janz dusslige Frage: Welche Farbe nehmt ihr für`n Jummifisch? Japanrot? Chartreuse? Jelb? #c


Also da gehen die Meinungen weiiiit auseinander...|rolleyes Ich bevorzuge die gedeckteren Farben mit Glitzer drin oder dran. Die Palette reicht vom kleinen Fleischfarbenen Twister (Spezialität einer netten Angelkollegin) bis hin zum fetten Gummifisch Motoroilfarben mit Glitzer drin. Auch mit Dropshot wird inzwischen erfolgreich gefischt. Keine Angst auch vor großen Ködern...die passen selbst in den kleinsten Dickkopf. Lohnend ist häufig eine Springerfliege auf 1-er oder 2-er Butthaken getüdelt so 40cm überm Gufi.:m
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab da mal ne Frage was haltet ihr von einen Autoaufkleber für uns ? Und noch eine wer von euch kann so etwas entwerfen ?  Also wenn JA dann hätte ich einen Vorschlag und wenn #d dann eben nicht .So:m



Hallo lieber Rolli |supergri Aufkleber fände ich auch toll oder auch so eine Schirmmütze wäre was feines...Tja einen Designer dafür kenn ich zwar, aber mal sehen, ob der sowas in ausreichender Stückzahl entwerfen und anbieten kann. Vor allem preislich akzeptabel. Werde ihn mal fragen.Deine Idee kannste mir ja mal heimlich erzählen...
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Die Idee find ich gut, Ich kenn vielleicht n Sponsor :g


Gruß


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das sollen ja keine Aufkleber werden in den man einen Smart einwickeln kann.Was kleines was aber ins Auge fällt wenn einer vor uns in seinem Auto fährt weiß das ist einer von uns :zwäre nicht schlecht finde ich


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> ...Du meinst falls man das YAK uffm Dach übersieht?.....|splat2:



Sachh ma hat Vata Dir jeweckt sooo früh??
Piet


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> ...Du meinst falls man das YAK uffm Dach übersieht?.....|splat2:



Meins ist zwar 3,30m lang, aber ich habe er *IM* Auto !  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> ...Du meinst falls man das YAK uffm Dach übersieht?.....|splat2:




Das ist halt das Problem mit den Tarnfarben, da passiert das schnell mal.

#h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> ...Was hast Du denn für`n Auto? Bullifahrer?...


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, habe einige Bastelarbeiten und Testfahrten erledigt und kann nun zum Fische fangen übergehen.
Am letzten Wochenende hat mein F:X 330 von Teksport den letzten Test an der Ostsee in Börgerende bestanden. 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man mit dem Kajak so super auf und zwischen den Wellen reiten kann. In der Eile sind jedoch die Schwimmweste, der Fotoapparat und meine Kopfbedeckung zu Hause liegen geblieben. Natürlich war auch der Akku vom Echolot leer. 
Aber ich hatte trotzdem sehr viel Freude an der kurz entschlossenen Testfahrt.
Leider hatte ich mir kurz vor dem Kajakkauf ein 3,60m Schlauchboot zugelegt, welches jetzt ungenutzt in der Ecke liegt. 
Braucht man das eigentlich noch, wenn man ein Yak im Stall hat ;+







Auch wenn mein Kajak mit großer Begeisterung in der Familie aufgenommen wurde, ist es nicht für zwei Personen geeignet.
Da muss glaube ich noch ein Zweisitzer her.







#d|kopfkrat


Danke noch einmal für die hier im Thread erhaltenen Hilfestellungen.
#6

Ein paar Bilder von der Ankerverstellung, dem montierten Geber und den Deckaufbauten reiche ich noch nach.


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen,
die Zeit der Badehose auf`m SOT scheint nun doch vorbei zu sein. Daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Trockenanzug zuzulegen; allerdings übersteigen die Kosten der gängigen Fabrikate mein Budget. Folgendes Angebot mit ca. 230 Euronen incl. Lieferung allerdings finde ich schon interessant:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stikine-Dry-S..._Goods_Sports_Clothing_LE&hash=item35ac6af66f

Ist vielleicht noch jemand interessiert, dann könnte man ggf. über eine Sammelbestellung vielleicht einen besseren Preis aushandeln?

Oder aber kennt ihr andere Alternativangebote?

Gruß Martin


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin BliWo besteht der Anzug aus Jacke und Hose ? Wenn nicht gehe mal in irgend einen Laden der Trockenanzüge verkauft such dir das beste Teil aus und probiere das mal an . Ich habe das schon hinter mir vor 30 Jahren als ich noch gelenkig war wäre ich da noch mit Mühe reingekommen heute müßte ich einen Pfleger bitten das er mir hilft  wenn du das denn hin bekommen hast frage dich ob du dich am Strand beim an und ausziehen auch so verrenken möchtest . Gruß Roland |wavey:


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin BliWo, persönlich empfinde ich den Einsatz von Trockenanzügen auf kalter See durchaus für angebracht. Allerdings denke ich, dass das Angebot, welches du da entdeckt hast, nichts für dich ist. So verlockend günstig es auch sein mag. Der dargestellte Trockenanzug hat nämlich einen Rückenreißverschluss und den bekommst du am Strand vermutlich alleine weder auf noch zu. Du würdest ihn daher vermutlich nicht nutzen, wenn du mal los willst, das Wasser schon recht kalt ist, aber keiner da ist, der dir das Ding zu macht. Genau an diesen Tagen ist so ein Anzug nun aber wirklich zu empfehlen. 

Ein erster Test im Laden hätte dir das mit dem unpraktischen Rückenreißverschluss vermutlich recht schnell gezeigt, daher auch von mir hier der Tipp, ersteinmal eine qualifizierte Beratung im Fachhandel aufzusuchen und einige Exemplare zu probieren.

Zusätzlich - quasi zur Vorbereitung - empfehle ich dir die von Udo Beier (DKV-Referent für Küstenkanuwandern) verfasste Kauf-, Trage- und Pflegeempfehlung zum Thema Trockenanzüge (http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Trockenanzug.pdf). Auch wenn er die Abhandlung eigentlich für Küstenwanderer verfasst hat, fand ich sie recht informativ und mit einigen wirklich anregenden Hinweisen versehen. Außerdem stehst du im Laden dann auch "nicht ganz dumm" da und kannst dir ein eigenes Urteil über die Qualität der Beratung machen.
Weitere Infos kannst du dir noch über die einschlägigen Kanu- bzw. Seekajakforen beschaffen. Da wirst du vermutlich auch eher fündig, wenn du nach Erfahrungen zu einem konkreten Trockenanzug suchst.

Wie auch immer, bei den derzeitigen Wasserbedingungen würde ich selbst den Trockenanzug noch im Schrank lassen und auf eine Kombi aus Goretex- und Neoprenhose (plus Neoprensocken) sowie eine dicht schließende Paddeljacke mit Latexmanschetten zurückgreifen. Ein Trockenanzug wäre mich zur Zeit doch noch zu unbequem, aufwendig und unfexibel. Und ich will ja auch nicht nach Helgoland raus paddeln, sondern halte mich relativ in Küstennähe auf. 
Vielleicht denkst du wie BB-Cruiser bereits angesprochen hat daher statt über einen Trockenanzug auch mal über eine Kombi aus Trockenhose und Trockenjacke nach. Meine These wäre, dass du diese Kombi (als Einzelteile, oder auch als Kombi) häufiger pro Jahr einsetzen wirst als einen einteiligen Trockenanzug. Und zudem kannst du die dan vermutlich immer noch recht hohe Investition durch eine zeitlich getrennte Beschaffung von zwei Teilen noch etwas strecken.
Auf jeden Fall nichts überstürzen und auch mal den Rat des Kanuhändlers deines Vertauens einholen!


----------



## Falke0106

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich hab auch die idee in Emden ein Kajak auszuleihen und ein bisschen in den tiefen der krummhörn zu angeln...man ist flexibler und sucht sich die plätze aus..weiss nur nicht ob genug platz für material sein wird...kurze spinrute und dropshot müsste reichen...


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Falke0106 schrieb:


> ich hab auch die idee in Emden ein Kajak auszuleihen und ein bisschen in den tiefen der krummhörn zu angeln...man ist flexibler und sucht sich die plätze aus..weiss nur nicht ob genug platz für material sein wird...kurze spinrute und dropshot müsste reichen...




Wenn du Dir ein "normales" Kajak ausleihst sei aber vorsichtig, die sind lange nicht so Kippstabil wie die SOT´s mit denen die meisten hier unterwegs sind, da brauchts zum Angeln schon etwas Übung mit dem Boot.

Im SOT ist das viel einfacher und DU wirst auch kein Platzproblem bekommen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Leider wird nur beschrieben das alles ******* ist was kein Trockenanzug ist.Danach wären alle die gestern beim Sottreffen waren potenzielle Selbstmörder ich bin der Meinung es gibt nicht nur schwarz oder weiß es gibt auch Alternativen z.B Neopren


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich sag es mal so:

Jeder der sich so in die Fluten begibt wie wir gestern,also ohne Trockenanzug,ist sich im klaren,das er im Falle einer Kenterung,
Wassereinbruch in kauf nimmt.
Sicherlich hilft in diesem Falle eine Schwimmhilfe,wie ich sie bei einigen von euch gesehen hab,allerdings kann diese auch behindern.
Ich spreche jetzt mal für mich:

Ich habe für meinen Job ein Offshore Sicherheitstraining absolviert,wobei man eine Strecke von xy km,in ca 12-15°C kalten Wasser schwimmen musste.
Einmal ohne Schwimmhilfe und dann wiederum mit.
Die Schwimmhilfen waren einmal ein SAS Trockenanzug und dann ein gewöhnlicher Trockenanzug mit Feststoffweste(Schwimmhilfe).
Es wurde Wellengang simuliert,der in etwa einer 8bft entsprechen sollte.
Unter diesen Umständen sollte man dann in ein Rettungsboot,-insel,-floß wieder einsteigen.
Also ich kann da nur für mich reden,lieber den normalen Trockenanzug ohne schwimmhilfe oder halt so wie ich gestern,Wathose und Jacke.
Die Unterkühlung an sich will ich nicht runter reden,aber die Krämpfe und die Schnappatmung sind das,woran die Meschen im kalten Wasser sterben.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Eigene Testungen unter annähernd Originalbedingungen ( Wathose/Jacke und Schwimmweste-Feststoff )haben für mich ergeben , daß ich nach zweimaligem (beabsichtigtem) Kentern - einmal mit Boot kieloben - und entsprechend zweimaligem Wiedereinstieg nur oberhalb des Hosenoberrandes und im Unterarmbereich naß war , und zwar so , daß es auch bei Kälte möglich gewesen wäre , weiterzuangeln .
 Jetzt das *ABER :* Das Yak war nackt ohne den Wiedereinstieg behindernde Aufbauten , und ein bei Kälte oft das Tödlichste - Kopf unter Wassergeraten mit reflektorischem Wassereinatmen - hab ich natürlich seingelassen .
Real bedingungen sind dann aber Wellengang , ein seeigelähnlich vzugebautes Yak und ein Mordsärger über das restliche Geraffel , das sich grad auf dem Weg Richtung Grund gemacht hat  :c.


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also gestern beim Treffen hatte ich in Wathose und Watjacke anfangs schon ein ungutes Gefühl. Da ich schon beim Mefo-Angeln baden gegangen bin weiss ich nur zu gut, wie schnell sich die Hose füllt und wie bewegungsunfähig man dann wird. Auch das Engerschnallen des Gürtels hat das Gefühl nicht wirklich gebessert! Allerdings habe ich noch keine diesbezüglichen Eigentests unternommen.

Also steht der Trocki nach wie vor ganz oben in der Anschaffungsliste, allerdings dann doch wohl mit Frontzip. Werde mal weiter suchen um eine preisgünstige und funktionstaugliche Lösung zu finden.

@ Vatas-Sohn
"Dein" Favorit ist mir doch zu teuer, wenngleich er einen guten Eindruck macht.

Ich vermute auch, dass ein Trocki mit der darin eingeschlossenen Luft eine Schwimmhilfe überflüssig macht, wenn vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt "ohnmachtssicher". 

-Danke für die Hinweise und Erläuterungen-

Gruß Martin


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also mein Favorit wäre der Kokatat Tropos 3 oder Super Nova, leider nur in den USA erhältlich, aber preislich interessant. Liegt so zwischen 440 -500 USD. 
Nähere Infos gibts hier:
http://www.kokatat.com/product_drysuits.asp#tropos

Suche nur noch jemanden der mir den aus usa mitbringt. 

Günter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h Also das Thema ist so alt, wie das Bellyboat und Kajakangeln und von mir schon verschiedentlich angesprochen worden. Tatsache ist: Ich trage eine Simms 3 G Wathose mit einem Gürtel. darüber die Paddeljakke mit Doppelkamin, wobei ich den inneren Kamin mit einem zweiten Gürtel vechließe.Dann kann ich meine Paddeljacke noch zusätzlich mittels Klettverschluß verschließen. An den Ärmeln und am Hals sind wasserdichte Manschetten. Damit kann ich ohne Probleme ins Wasser fallen, und habe dann oben am Kragen einen nassen Pullover. That´s all! Macht mal einen einfachen Test: "Wathose mit Gürtel an und rein in den Pool..dann werdet Ihr feststellen, dass auch von aussen die Physik wirkt..will sagen durch den Gürtel wird ein rasanter Wassereinbruch verhindert, und dann tut der äußere Wasserdruck seine Wirkung, der einem die Büx an den Körper presst! UNd wenn man dieses Stadium erreicht hat, dann muss man schon viel unternehmen, damit sie volläuft.
Hier mal ein Text dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wathose
:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL7cAw6O96k
:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt8ovqdlx64
: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs

Was wollt Ihr noch anstellen, damit die Büx voll läuft?
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Piet,

ich denke, das kommt daher, weil gerne die Effekte verwechselt werden.
Während Wasser im Wasser ja nicht so viel mehr wiegt als die Umgebung ( darum zieht einen ja selbst eine volle Wathose nicht zum Grund) sieht das beim Versuch aus dem Wasser zu kommen völlig anders aus. 
Da ist die volle Hose oder der vollgesogene Wollpullover ein echtes Problem durch das hohe Gewicht, da wird dann schnell der Schluß gezogen: Schwer , also ziehts mich runter...

Bei Arbeiten an der Wasserkante ( z.B. am Deich oder so) fällt man im Prinzip rein und will sofort wieder aufstehen, da kann das Wasser schon dafür sorgen, dass man nicht mehr so recht hochkommt, besonders bei den "Arbeitswathosen" aus dickem Gummi, die sind oben schön offen und laufen dann sofort voll. ( So eine hab ich gerne beim Karpfenangeln mit, man kommt so schön rein und raus weil die extrem weit geschnitten ist)
Das heißt aber nicht, dass man mit der Kombi im Freiwasser untergeht sondern "nur", dass man nicht ( oder nur schlecht) aus dem Wasser herauskommt.

Je dichter die Klamotte ist, desto besser ist das 
A: für den Wärmehaushalt solange man schwimmt
B: für den Ausstieg aus dem Wasser

Insgesamt ist es also besser die Kombi möglichst dicht zu machen, wenn sie volläuft ( was ja mit recht einfachen Maßnahmen zu verhindern ist) kann man immer noch im Wasser aus der Hose aussteigen, dann wiegt sie gar nix mehr...

Das geht übrigends bei meiner Watkombi nur sehr schlecht: Schnürschuhe, Neoprenfüsslinge,Jacke und Weste drüber und so weiter,ist wohl eher theoretisch ne machbare Lösung.

Der Vorteil bei einem kompletten Trockenanzug (auch hier heisst das übrigens nicht, das man beliebig lange im Wasser paddeln kann ohne Naß zu werden) ist, dass man nicht auskühlt und nach dem Wiedereinstieg problemlos weiterfahren kann und das lässt sich für unsere Zwecke ,meiner Meinung nach, auch mit einem Zweiteiler machen.

Hier ist die Kombination von normaler Wathose oder Paddelhose mit vernünftigem Gürtel und einer Paddeljacke mit Doppelkamin schon ein ordentlicher Schritt nach vorne.
Besser und mehr geht natürlich immer, darum gibt es ja auch Trockenanzüge und und und.....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQM8V09aBgs hier noch etwas für die es ohne einteiliges Trockendock nicht geht #h


----------



## seaside

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin

Also ich wüsste eine Alternative, die wir gerne an Kitesurfer verkaufen: Black Performance von Dry Fashion. Atmungsaktiv und mit 329 nicht so teuer. Wird meist mit 299 gehandelt. Es gibt die Option, anstatt Latexmanschetten auf Neoprenmanschetten umzusatteln, das würde ich zum Angeln bevorzugen. Mit ca. 350eur könnte man dann so etwas haben mit neopren an Hals und Armen und Latexsocken oder atmungsaktiven Füßlingen aus 3-Lagen-Material.

grüße

seaside


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



seaside schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Black Performance von Dry Fashion. Atmungsaktiv und mit 329 nicht so teuer. Wird meist mit 299 gehandelt. Es gibt die Option, anstatt Latexmanschetten auf Neoprenmanschetten umzusatteln, das würde ich zum Angeln bevorzugen. ...
> 
> grüße
> 
> seaside



Jou, der Anzug macht keinen schlechten Eindruck für den Preis und wird ja auch in den einschlägigen Foren hoch gelobt! Mir fehlt daran allerdings eine Kapuze. #c

Zu den Manschetten: Bei meiner Padeltouringjacke (Yak Conquest), die ich mir primär als Watjacke zugelegt hatte, schätze ich gerade diese Latexmanschetten! Würde sie um keinen Preis gegen Neomanschetten tauschen wollen!
Ich hatte zuvor auch schon verschiedene Watjacken und keine von denen war billig!! Allerdings war keine von diesen Watjacken auch nur annähernd so dicht oder mit einer derart funktionalen Kapuze ausgestattet. 
Ich gebe zu, dass die Latexmanschetten zu Beginn etwas gewöhnungsbedürtig waren, aber das legte dich recht schell. Nun schätze ich gerade im Winter die Dichtigkeit dieser Manschetten. Da greifst du bei kaltem Wasser halt einfach mal entspannt rein in's kalte Nass, um z.B einen untermaßigen Fisch oder eine braune Mefo schonend abzuhaken. Oder aber du rutscht beim Waten mal weg und fängst dich mit einer Hand im Wasser ab: Du bleibst trocken und kuschelig war! Wie auch immer, einfach top! #6

Mein persönliches Fazit: Wenn es kalt wird geht bei mir nix mehr ohne Kapuze und Latexmanschetten! :m Und meine Jacke ist sowieso die Beste


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Schutenpiet
#6 Das war doch mal eine detailierte Beschreibung, wie man es machen sollte, mit eindrucksvoller und auch durchaus unterhaltsamer Untermauerung durch Text- bzw Videoquellen!  |good:



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hier ist die Kombination von normaler Wathose oder Paddelhose mit vernünftigem Gürtel und einer Paddeljacke mit Doppelkamin schon ein ordentlicher Schritt nach vorne.
> Besser und mehr geht natürlich immer, darum gibt es ja auch Trockenanzüge und und und.....



Ich stimme hier erneut zu und werde meine Blackwater demnächst mal mit meiner Doppelkaminjacke zusammen vom SOT aus testen, um auch bei meinem SOT den Wiedereinstieg nach Kenterung zu üben. 
Erwarte allerdings, dass es einfacher werden wird als bei meinem ersten Übungsversuch nach einer Kenterung wieder in ein Seekajak einzusteigen. Das hatte ich nämlich im Vorfeld etwas unterschätzt! 
Wie auch immer: Probieren geht über studieren!!


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Der Wiedereinstieg geht schon deshalb besser, weil du nicht Einsteigen musst, sondern "nur" draufklettern.

Hast Du denn so nützliche Kleinigkeiten wie ein Paddelfloat?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bei All dem immer daran denken es gilt bei Wassertemperaturen unterhalb von 10°die Faustformel 1-10-1, will sagen: 1 Minute, um die Atmung unter Kontrolle zu bekommen, 10 Minuten, um sich selbst zu retten und 1 Stunde, bis man sicher unterkühlt ist uind schwere Schäden davonträgt! Darum nicht Kraft vergeuden mit vielen Versuchen, sondern den ersten und wichtigsten Versuch vernünftig timen und vorbereiten. Es hat keinen Zweck, diesen Versuch in Phase 1 zu starten und damit Kraft zu vergeuden! Und: Die Ausrüstung ist bei den Temperaturen schietegal(sry mod ) ! Alles, was nicht mehr im Boot rumliegt, behindert einen nicht beim Einstieg. Ich teste gerade eine Einstiegsmontage mit einem Paddelfloat und einer kleinen Strickleiter(1 Sprosse).
Im Fall der Fälle wird das aufgeblasene Paddelfloat ( das rote Teil, welches auf den Fotos SOT Treffen hinten im Jak liegt) aufs Paddel geschoben und hinter dem Sitz eingehakt. Das Paddel wird dann zur Einstiegsseite gezogen. Dadurch habe ich einen Ausleger, der das Überkippen vom Kajak verhindert. Die im Boot befestigte Strickleiter herunterlassen, und die Sprosse wie einen Steigbügel verwenden. Das funktioniert, aber ich suche noch nach einer besseren Möglichkeit für die Befestigung vom Paddel. Mit schwebt da etwas zum Einclippen vor.
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Das funktioniert, aber ich suche noch nach einer besseren Möglichkeit für die Befestigung vom Paddel. Mit schwebt da etwas zum Einclippen vor.
> Piet



Dat jibbet schon,( nur nicht zum Clippen sondern mit Klett) guckst Du hier ganz unten:

http://www.kajaksport.com/?components_eng/components.php&tuote=&ryhma=Kansihelat

Ich kenn auch jemanden der sie ab Ende Oktober hat |supergri

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Bei All dem immer daran denken es gilt bei Wassertemperaturen unterhalb von 10°die Faustformel 1-10-1, will sagen: 1 Minute, um die Atmung unter Kontrolle zu bekommen, 10 Minuten, um sich selbst zu retten und 1 Stunde, bis man sicher unterkühlt ist uind schwere Schäden davonträgt!



Und wer es über die Faustformel hinaus etwas genauer wissen möchte, der schaue z.B. hier nach:
http://www.kanu.de/nuke/downloads/Gefahr-Unterkuehlung.pdf 



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Darum nicht Kraft vergeuden mit vielen Versuchen, sondern den ersten und wichtigsten Versuch vernünftig timen und vorbereiten. Es hat keinen Zweck, diesen Versuch in Phase 1 zu starten und damit Kraft zu vergeuden!



Und es hat auch wenig Zweck dies z.B. bei Windstärke 5, bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur und 650 Meter weit vom rettenden Ufer nach einer unbeabsichtigten Kenterung das erste mal auszuprobieren. 
Also ich werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch mal den Badesee mit meinem SOT aufsuchen, um zu testen, wie ich am Besten beim ersten Versuch (und eben auch bei ungünstigeren Bedingungen!) zurück auf's SOT kommen kann.  




Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Und: Die Ausrüstung ist bei den Temperaturen schietegal(sry mod ) !



*Si Señor...!
* Lieber eine neue Kombo kaufen, als nie wieder warm zu werden. |bigeyes


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Dat jibbet schon,( nur nicht zum Clippen sondern mit Klett) guckst Du hier ganz unten:
> 
> http://www.kajaksport.com/?components_eng/components.php&tuote=&ryhma=Kansihelat
> 
> Ich kenn auch jemanden der sie ab Ende Oktober hat |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



War doch so abgesprochen |rolleyes  haben wollen


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#hAber nu...habe mal nach Befestigungsmöglichkeiten gesucht..und gefunden.Um diese Dübel zu verwenden muß man zwar größer bohren, aber die halten auch was|supergri
Die schwarzen sind aus Neopren und wasserdicht. Beim Festschrauben bildet das neopren eine Wulst hinter dem Material und schon ist das Ganze wasserdicht


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ...Die schwarzen sind aus Neopren und wasserdicht. Beim Festschrauben bildet das neopren eine Wulst hinter dem Material und schon ist das Ganze wasserdicht



Wo bekomme ich die Dinger denn ?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Nennt sich Blindnietmutter und gibt`s u.a. hier: http://www.bvm-technik.com/blindniete/blindnietmuttern/blindnietmuter.html
> ...oder bei BSB Befestigungstechnik Am Waldhaus 12
> 06785 Oranienbaum 034904- 29180 E-Mail: befestigungstechnik-bsb@gmx.net (Nee,nee...ich bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert noch Empfänger irgendwelcher Gegenleistungen von denen!)
> *Aber dran denken:* Für das Verarbeiten von diesen Dingern braucht man eine Blindnietmutternzage- anders funzt dat nich (eigene Versuche!). #d Das Problem: Dat Ding tut man bannich teuer sein und funzt nur bis ca. M6- was größer ist braucht ein elektrisch betriebenes Blindnietmutternvernietungsgerät.... |uhoh:



Nee Sohnemann für meine Dübel brauchst Du keine Zange..die werden in die Bohrung gesteckt und dann die M-Schraube eingedreht..that´s all!
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na frag mal den Haubentaucher der taucht was:m Vor kurzem habe ich son Teil mal am Haken gehabt aber es hat nicht gepasst und ausserdem waren noch Mettreste zwischen den Zähnen#d  Also releast :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Ohne Worte:  #q :m


:cÜÜÜÜÜberhaupt nicht lustig bei der Gesundheitsreform..hätte da noch´n paar gebrauchte von Sau und Reh..


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Na frag mal den Haubentaucher der taucht was:m Vor kurzem habe ich son Teil mal am Haken gehabt aber es hat nicht gepasst und ausserdem waren noch Mettreste zwischen den Zähnen#d  Also releast :m



Also ehrlich hatte bis zum A... geschluckt, oder eher spitz gebissen? Außerdem : Wer was fängt muß es auch essen #c
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hab ich doch das Mett war echt oberlekker#6


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :cÜÜÜÜÜberhaupt nicht lustig bei der Gesundheitsreform..hätte da noch´n paar gebrauchte von Sau und Reh..



Dass Du das nicht Lustig findest ist klar.....

 Solidarität innerhalb der Altersgruppe, mit Betonung auf Alter 


 aber wir Jungen finden des scho luschtig

:g


Gruß


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Genau  wir jungen Spunte können über so etwas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Genau  wir jungen Spunte können über so etwas



Rüchtüüüüch
:m
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Oh Dat Gebuatstachskind is wach....


|schild-g

mecker mal mit deinem Pfleger, der könnt Dich ruhig mal etwas länger schlafen lassen|supergri


Gruß


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Oh Dat Gebuatstachskind is wach....
> 
> 
> |schild-g
> 
> mecker mal mit deinem Pfleger, der könnt Dich ruhig mal etwas länger schlafen lassen|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß



Hab ich dem schon 1000 Mal gesagt..aber selbst die guten Zivis werden  selten...Letztens hab ich 4 kleine Männer im Wald getroffen..auf meine  Frage: Wer seid Ihr denn..Die sieben Zwerge Ich: Ihr seid doch nur  4....Die:#c Tja keine Leute keine Leute
Piet


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Schutenpiet, HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zum Geburtstag. Alles Gute und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Yak.
|birthday:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Schutenpiet, HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zum Geburtstag. Alles Gute und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Yak.
> |birthday:



Daaaankeee:m
Piet


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Auch von mir: Glückwunsch an Schutenpiet 

Ich hab mit nun eine Paddeljacke und vernünftige Schwimmweste angeschafft, gibt sogar auf dem trockenen ein sichereres Gefühl.

Und endlich kein Wasser mehr, das langsam den Arm herunterläuft! Herrlich 

Eine neue Wathose oder Trockenhose folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen, da bin ich noch unentschlossen...


----------



## Ines

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ist hier zwar nicht mein Thread, aber gratulieren will ich auch:

Glückwunsch, Schutenpiet!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Ines schrieb:


> Ist hier zwar nicht mein Thread, aber gratulieren will ich auch:
> 
> Glückwunsch, Schutenpiet!


Danke an alle und besonders an Dich Ines..:k :q
Piet


----------



## eddy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Auch von mir: Glückwunsch an Schutenpiet 

Im neuen Lebensjahr sollen die Fische , die nann fängt ,  ja noch viel größer sein|kopfkrat

|schild-g

eddy


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jou, da schließ ich mich auch gleich an!
|schild-g Schutenpiet!!
And always TL!!


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



ray schrieb:


> Ich hab mit nun eine Paddeljacke und vernünftige Schwimmweste angeschafft, gibt sogar auf dem trockenen ein sichereres Gefühl.
> 
> Und endlich kein Wasser mehr, das langsam den Arm herunterläuft! Herrlich



Jou, hab ich vorhin gerade gehört, dass ihr zugeschlagen habt! Haben mir die Spatzen geflüstert ...! 
Keine schlechte Wahl! Gerade das mit den Latexmanschetten verstehe ich voll und ganz!! 
Aber es würde mich interessieren, warum du dich bei der Paddeljacke gegen eine Lösung mit Kapuze entschieden hast!  |kopfkrat




ray schrieb:


> Eine neue Wathose oder Trockenhose folgt dann in den nächsten Tagen, da bin ich noch unentschlossen...



Wie gefielen dir die beiden PeakUK Hosen?! Hatte sie heute nur kurz in der Hand. Zu kurz um mal eben reinzuschlüpfen. Die Kleine wartete schon am Kindergarten auf Abholung, da war wenig Zeit.
Optisch gefiel mir die "Storm Trouser" etwas besser. Bei mir wird es wohl auf eine Trockenhose hinauslaufen.Ich werde sie mir nächste Woche definitiv noch einmal etwas genauer anschauen und auch noch mal mit kompetenter Beratung den Palm Katalog durchblättern. Zumindest werde ich nichts überstürzen. Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich ja auch den Vorteil, dass der Laden gleich bei mir um die Ecke liegt und sich quasi auf meinem Arbeitsweg befindet.  :m


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Høj Stutenkerl |supergri #h


Ook van Regina un mi van Harten dat allerbest to din ..... mmmmh ... hhhrrrch .... dree'ndartigsten :m 

Bliv as Du büst, oll Baas un maak so wider |wavey:


|laola:|birthday:|laola:


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Schutenpiet
natürlich auch noch schnell von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder.
Viele Grüße aus Norge
Knurri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|birthday:Von mir auch allet allet Jute Herr Straßennachbar ... |laola:


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ mic-wag

Werde ich jetzt schon verfolgt? 
Hmm... da muss ich jetzt erstmal überlegen, so viele Kunden waren da ja nicht... *grübel*
Ist aber schön, noch einen SOT - Fan in der Gegend zu haben 

Also ich hab in dem Preissegment gar keine Jacke mit Kapuze gesehen - aber ich mag auch keine Kapuzen, da nehme ich mir lieber einen vernünftigen Hut oder eine Mütze mit. Damit bin ich viel beweglicher und die Kapuze flattert nicht in der Gegend rum...

Die PeakUK Hosen waren schon sehr schick - nur bei den Füßlingen hab ich leichte Bedenken. Da können doch sehr schnell Schäden entstehen, denke ich.
Bei 160 € auch preislich sehr interessant...

Ich hab mich jetzt aber erstmal für eine Wathose entschieden, werde aber die Trockenhosen weiter im Blick haben. 

Wie handhabt ihr eigentlich die Watschuhe? Ich hab ja nun einige anprobiert und kann mir bei einigen Modellen kaum vorstellen damit zu schwimmen.
Deshalb habe ich darauf erstmal verzichtet und möchte mir noch eine Paar Neopren Schuhe aus dem Taucherbedarf beorgen. Sollte reichen, oder?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:c:c:c Danke an alle :q
Im Besonderen natürlich an jene, die besonders weit geschrieben haben  Selbst kontionentübergreifend...oder so |wavey:
Piet


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Ray



ray schrieb:


> Werde ich jetzt schon verfolgt?
> Hmm... da muss ich jetzt erstmal überlegen, so viele Kunden waren da ja  nicht... *grübel*
> Ist aber schön, noch einen SOT - Fan in der Gegend zu haben


Yep, bei uns in der Gegend werden alle mit 'nem SOT auf dem Dach fernüberwacht. Nee klar, die Szene hier ist ja noch recht überschaubar und da spricht sich das schon rum, wenn wir in den gleichen Läden unser Zubehör beschaffen, zumal wenn der Chef vom Laden auch selbst vom SOT fischt. 
Wir sind dann hier in der Gegend zumindest noch zwei weitere (vielleicht auch 2 1/2, denn da liegt noch ein Ultimate rum, der ab und zu auch noch zum Einsatz kommt).
Ja, und wenn du mal eine gute Idee hast, dann ließe sich sicher in der Region auch mal ein gemeinsamer Ausflug auf' Süßwasser anzetteln.
Hattest du dein SOT eigentlich schon mal auf unserer schönen Nordsee im Einsatz?! Auf Spickeroog soll es welche geben, die im Sommer den Wolfsbarschen mit Erfolg nachstellen. Hab da schon mal drüber nachgedacht, mich da mal anzuschließen. 





ray schrieb:


> Also ich hab in dem Preissegment gar keine Jacke mit Kapuze gesehen - aber ich mag auch keine Kapuzen, da nehme ich mir lieber einen vernünftigen Hut oder eine Mütze mit. Damit bin ich viel beweglicher und die Kapuze flattert nicht in der Gegend rum...


Stimmt! Der Preis ist (mit der Qualität und Ausstattung, die du gewählt hast) mit einer vernünftigen Kapuze dann schon deutlich drüber. Und wenn du ehe nix von Kapuzen hältst ...



ray schrieb:


> Die PeakUK Hosen waren schon sehr schick - nur bei den Füßlingen hab ich leichte Bedenken. Da können doch sehr schnell Schäden entstehen, denke ich.
> Bei 160 € auch preislich sehr interessant...


Ich war heute ja noch mal da und musste feststellen, dass es sich bei beiden Hosen um die _PeakUK Storm Trausers_ handelt. Die beige Hose ist die vom Vorjahr und die Schwarze eben nur leicht veränderte aktuelle Modell. Hatte die schwarze Hose in L auch an und sie saß echt gut! #6 Die hab ich mir auch gleich zurücklegen lassen! :vik:
Deine Bedenke mit den Füßlingen teile ich übrigens auch und hab sie auch geäußert. Der Verkäufer nahm da auch kein Blatt vor den Mund. Er räumte ein, dass, wenn man auf dem atmungsaktiven Material (aus dem die Füßlinge ja nun mal sind) im Wasser steht, mit der Weile etwas Wasser durchkommen wird. Aber zum einen wollen wir die Hosen ja nicht zum Watfischen, sondern zum Paddeln einsetzen, und zum anderen wird es sich um tolerierbare Mengen handeln. Und eins ist ehe klar, vor mechanischer Beschädigung durch Sandeintrag musst du auch diese Füßlinge durch z.B. Gravelguards schützen. Vielleicht sogar noch etwas gründlicher als bei den Neoprenfüßlingen einer Wathose.


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@Ray


ray schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr eigentlich die Watschuhe? Ich hab ja nun einige anprobiert und kann mir bei einigen Modellen kaum vorstellen damit zu schwimmen.
> Deshalb habe ich darauf erstmal verzichtet und möchte mir noch eine Paar Neopren Schuhe aus dem Taucherbedarf beorgen. Sollte reichen, oder?



Schon ohne Schwimmeinlage wären mir meine Watstiefel zu klobig und  unbequem auf dem Yak. Noch nutze ich auf dem Yak meine alten  aufgetragenen Meindl Treckingschuhe. Habe mir aber auch schon halb hohe  Paddelstiefel ausgeguckt. Die werde ich mir dann wohl demnächst mal  selber schenken müssen. :q


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen die Simms G4 Wathose und die G4 Watschuhe kaufen.
Welche Jacke könnte man zusätzlich zur G4- Hose als sinnvolle Ergänzung zum Kajakfischen empfehlen und wo bekomme ich diese in HH?
Das G4-Zeugs soll auch zum normalen Spinnfischen in unseren Flüssen herhalten, daher kein reiner Paddelanzug.
Aus euren Berichten lese ich, dass die Watschuhe nicht ganz so zum Kajakfischen geeignet sind. Was ist denn besser geeignet? 
Oder ist das G4 Zeug nicht so gut? Teuer genug ist es ja.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Drop shot angeln auf der Ostsee vom Jak hat da schon jemand Erfahrung ?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Drop shot angeln auf der Ostsee vom Jak hat da schon jemand Erfahrung ?




Da hättste neulich bei Gaga gucken können, der hat die meiste Zeit  Drop geshottet .

Ist aber auch nicht anders als früher das Pilken mit Beifänger oder?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Küstenläufer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nach dem Verkauf meines Drifter und totaler Yak-abstinetz, bin ich nun wieder mit dabei.
Habe mein Ocean Kayak Malibu Two XL am Sonntag das erste Mal probegepaddelt - man tat das gut. 
Jetzt gibt es wieder eine Menge zum Pimpen.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mensch Hardi, ich habe mich schon gefragt, wo Du abgeblieben bist?
Welcome back im Anglerboard und in der Kajak-Gemeinde. |welcome:
Hast Dir ja auch gleich einen neuen Bordnamen gegeben. Küstenlaufer? Jetzt mit dem neuen Yak kannst Dich ja gleich wieder umbenennen, z.b. Küsten-Paddler |supergri


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ mic_wag

Einen gemeinsamen Ausflug fände ich super! Wüsste jetzt aber nicht wirklich wo, soll sich ja auch lohnen 
In Oldenburg sind die Möglichkeiten jedenfalls begrenzt...

Von den Wolfsbarsch Touren hab ich auch schon gehört, auch in Holland, da würde ich mich auch gerne mal anschließen - allerdings hab ich nen Mordsrespekt vor der Nordsee, da braucht man schon kundige Führer.

Da ich keine Taucherschuhe bekommen konnte hab ich mir jetzt auch Surferschühchen besorgt, waren sogar noch etwas billiger.
Die sind allerdings trotz Größe 45/46 (ich hab 43) relativ eng und die Sohle ist auch recht weich. Fürs erste reicht das aber, denke ich.


Und falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat:
Am 09. und 10.10. ist wieder ein SOT-Treffen angesagt!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Küstenläufer schrieb:


> Nach dem Verkauf meines Drifter und totaler Yak-abstinetz, bin ich nun wieder mit dabei.
> Habe mein Ocean Kayak Malibu Two XL am Sonntag das erste Mal probegepaddelt - man tat das gut.
> Jetzt gibt es wieder eine Menge zum Pimpen.




|laola:

Moiiin Thomas wieder Zeit zum Schrauben denn mal los
Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h Hardy! Welcome back to board |supergri

Aber sag mal, ist das Ocean Kayak Malibu Two XL nicht ein Zweier-SOT???
http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler_editions/malibu_two_xl_angler.html


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> #h Hardy! Welcome back to board |supergri
> 
> Aber sag mal, ist das Ocean Kayak Malibu Two XL nicht ein Zweier-SOT???
> http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler_editions/malibu_two_xl_angler.html




Jawoll, und hat sogar den Maximaltest bestanden, ich hab vorne mit drin gesessen....

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Jawoll, und hat sogar den Maximaltest bestanden, ich hab vorne mit drin gesessen....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk




Das ist hart..#d
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Das ist hart..#d
> Piet



:r willst Du damit etwa andeuten, dass es an meiner elfengleichen Figur etwas auszusetzen gibt?

warts ab alter Mann, die Rache wird grausam......|splat2:


Gruß


----------



## Küstenläufer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jam das ist ein Tandem. Auf dem vorderen Sitz nicht ganz so großzügig mit Beinfreiheit bedacht, es funktioniert aber. Die Geschwindigkeit bei 2 Paddlern war überraschend zügig.
Alleine als großer Mensch,  fährt sich das Yak gut, ist natürlich nicht das schnellste, aber super stabil.
Werde das Yak auch nach-und-nach auf für zwei Paddler/Angler ausrüsten.


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ ray

Sorry Ray, war ein paar Wochen verschollen. Neuer Job und so, da hab ich mich hier mal etwas rar gemacht.



ray schrieb:


> @ mic_wag
> 
> Einen gemeinsamen Ausflug fände ich super! Wüsste jetzt aber nicht wirklich wo, soll sich ja auch lohnen
> In Oldenburg sind die Möglichkeiten jedenfalls begrenzt...



Ja, das geht mir ganz ähnlich ... und jetzt steht uns noch ein Umzug bevor und das begrenzt die zum Fischen verfügbaren Wochenenden dann doch enorm. 



ray schrieb:


> Von den Wolfsbarsch Touren hab ich auch schon gehört, auch in Holland, da würde ich mich auch gerne mal anschließen - allerdings hab ich nen Mordsrespekt vor der Nordsee, da braucht man schon kundige Führer.



Da stimme ich zu! Nordsee ist nicht ohne! Aber ich kenne da jemanden, der jemanden kennt ... und der kennt sich aus :q Den kennst du übrigens auch! Also den der den kennt. |kopfkrat Der hat dir schon Kajakzubehör verkauft. 
Wie auch immer, auf Spiekeroog soll es bereits einige Leute mit Erfahrungen im Wolfsbarschangeln vom Yak aus geben. Das ist vielleicht anfangs auch nicht schlecht, wenn man sich mal an jemanden ranhängen kann.
Naja, bis zum Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch ist es nun ja wohl erstmal einwenig hin. Muss ja wohl erstmal wieder warm werden. Wir können das ja mal im Blick behalten. Ich wäre jedenfalls nicht abgeneigt. Werde die kalte Jahreszeit mal nutzen einige Infos in Erfahrung zu bringen, z.B. wie wir die SOT am einfachsten rüberbringen und wo sich günstig ein Bett mieten oder ein Zelt aufschlagen lässt.
Wenn's recht ist, halte ich dich auf dem Laufenden, sobald ich mehr Infos habe.  



ray schrieb:


> Da ich keine Taucherschuhe bekommen konnte hab ich mir jetzt auch Surferschühchen besorgt, waren sogar noch etwas billiger.
> Die sind allerdings trotz Größe 45/46 (ich hab 43) relativ eng und die Sohle ist auch recht weich. Fürs erste reicht das aber, denke ich.



Ich habe mir heute beim Kajakhändler unseres Vertrauens gerade ein paar nette Schühchen im Katalog angeschaut. Die werde ich mir demnächst wohl mal wünschen müssen.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Guten Morgen falls jemand mit seinem Sot nicht mehr zufrieden ist und ein Zweier will in 10 Std . läuft bei Ebay ein Hobie Mirage Outfitter aus .Das ist nicht meins ich denke nur vielleicht will ja jemand ja auch so ein Teil haben .Wird ja nicht oft angeboten und ich kann es wärmstens ........#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:m Moin und ein Frohes Neues Jahr!

Hoffentlich hält die Eisschicht an der Küste noch ein wenig zu, damit wir im Frühjahr wieder so viele Dorsche in der Neustädter Bucht haben, wie letztes Jahr. Das Eis schützt die Dickköpfe ganz gut vor Überfischung mit Stellnetzen im Ufernahen Bereich...
Und dann geht´s wieder los mit der Paddelflotte. Bis dahin ist basteln oder sehnsüchtig Videos anschauen angesagt.
Bis dahin Schutenpiet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Tach Leudde mal wieder ne Frage reingeworfen kann man den Schaft eines E Borders in der Länge kürzen ?;+


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,

ist eigentlich nur ein Rohr mit nem Kabel drin... hab mich bislang jedoch gescheut, tut m.E. auch nicht not, da die aufhängung und damit die effektive Schaftlänge verstellbar ist. Ich selbst habs schön einfach gehalten, bei der Probefahrt vorgestern flutschte das ganz hervorragend. Macht Lust auf mehr!!!

Gruß 

Frank |wavey:


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Aber aufpassen. Bei manchen ist noch eine Drosselspule oder so im Rohr. Reinsägen oder Wasser von oben wird die wohl nicht mögen... mein Rhino Kobold (Gott hab ihn selig :q) hatte so etwas. Jetzt habe ich einen Minkota, da war es kein Problem.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#hHi Lüüd..man hört ja nix hier..#c wo sind die fleißigen Kajaktuner und Paddelmenschen?
@micwag...Du kennst einen und der kennt einen der weiß wer die Nordseeküste kennt? |kopfkrat Wollen wir den nicht mal fragen..ob er uns BESCHEID sagt, wenn die Makrelen die Badegäste belästigen? Ist bestimmt neben Wolfsbarsch ein absolutes Highlight.
DAFÜR ! Wyk auf Föhr hab ich nen Bekannten, den wir mit Bier zur Begleitfahrt zwingen könnten 
Mal überlegen und ich mach mich mal schlau. Dann kommt hier was rein..Ehrenwort!
Piet


----------



## eddy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo piet

Es soll am Mo 31.01. zum Stapellauf gehen|laola:|jump:#v#v

Wenn einer Lust und Zeit hat bitte melden

gruß eddy


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Am Montach????

Mönsch da müssen wir Normalos doch Arbeiten, wat is denn mit Sonntach?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## eddy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sonntag #q#q#q#q#q#d#d

da hab ich 24 Std. Dienst und komme erst am Montag um 07:30 Uhr nach Hause.#d#d

Aber dann:vik::vik::vik:#6

eddy


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey:  Willkommen bei den Paddelschwingern Eddy :q Was ist es denn geworden?
Montag geht bei mir auch nicht.... aber das wird nachgeholt!
Ich würde zu gerne einmal wissen, wieviele Boardies inzwischen mit einem SOT unterwegs sind. Am Anfang vom Trööt waren es ca. FÜNF ! Eine Zählung wär schon spannend :q
Also:
*1 *Schutenpiet


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> Du kennst einen und der kennt einen der weiß wer die Nordseeküste kennt



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey::q:q


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> *1 *Schutenpiet



*2* Knurri


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

3 Wildshark!!


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



eddy schrieb:


> Sonntag #q#q#q#q#q#d#d
> 
> da hab ich 24 Std. Dienst und komme erst am Montag um 07:30 Uhr nach Hause.#d#d
> 
> Aber dann:vik::vik::vik:#6
> 
> eddy




Na dann bist Du ja wenigstens ausgeruht .....

duck und wech


Schade, aber das holen wir nach.


Ach ja für die Zählung: *4* 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*5 - Lichty*

Bin letztes jahr vom Belly (Guideline Drifter) aufs Yak umgestiegen und dieses Forum hat mir dabei sehr viel geholfen #6

Fahre ein Hobie Mirage Sport!

Ich bin regelmäßig auf der Ostsee aber wenn die Nordsee mal ruft muß ich mit!

Viele Grüße, Petri Heil und beim nächsten Treffen bin ich dabei:vik:


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*6* Angelgeiler, RTM key largo

muss meinen Schein noch verlängern, werd das wohl nächste woche in Angriff nehmen.
Im Februar hab ich Urlaub, ma sehn ob da schon was geht#6


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*7 *Nichtsnutz

:vik:


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habe nun ein RTM Tango|supergri.
Erster Test auf einem See war Top#6.
Werde die Aller bei Celle befischen und freu mich schon auf die Ostsee!!! :l


8 Zanderudo #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*9* marioschreiber  (Angelkajak F:X 330)


----------



## eddy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*10 *Key Largo RTM   :vik::vik:#6#6


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habe es mal zusammen gefasst.
Wenn jeder weitere zitiert und ergänzt, dann haben wir unten immer die aktuelle Auflistung.
Und schön wäre es wenn jeder seinen Kajaktyp mit einträgt (nachträgt).


1 Schutenpiet
2 Knurri 
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer
5 Lichty
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo )


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wenn die Liste etwas voller wird, und es sich lohnt, dann kann man die ja mal in ein extra Thema stellen.
Vielleicht könnten wir dann da potenziellen "Neukunden" Fragen zu speziellen Yak´s beantworten oder Probefahrten verabreden.

Ist jedenfalls gut wenn man weiß wen man zu einem bestimmten Yak befragen kann !


----------



## eddy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi marioschreiber

Echt ne geile Idee #6#6|director:|director:

Wie ich es jetzt schon sehe können wir trockenen Fußes übersetzen nach Fehmarn:q:q:q

Ich kenne noch mind.3 die eins haben:vik:
achwas das werden so um die 20 sein:m

eddy#h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Elf ich bin:vik: ach und ich bin 
unnormal weil.......


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

achja Lichty eine gute Wahl jetzt kommen bestimmt auch Beiträge von dir #6 bis jetzt haste wohl nur gelesen 
Gruß der mit dem Outfitter


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet
2 Knurri 
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer
5 Lichty
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nummer Zwölf - der dänische Onkel mit RTM Tango #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet
2 Knurri 
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer
5 Lichty
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Zitiert doch bitte meine Zusammenfassung und ergänzt sie !
Ansonsten haben wir bald zehn Seiten auf denen wir suchen können wer welches Yak hat !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> 1 Schutenpiet
> 2 Knurri
> 3 Wildshark
> 4 Blindfischer
> 5 Lichty
> 6 Angelgeiler
> 7 Nichtsnutz
> 8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
> 9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
> 10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
> 11 BB-cruiser
> 12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
> 13 Bootangler - Heritage Red Fish 10´


 
Bootangler - Heritage Red Fish 10´ (seit 2009)

Greetz


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich mache die Küste vor Börgerende mit einem 
*Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman*
unsicher.|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet DAG Fishin
2 Knurri 
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer
5 Lichty
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler - Heritage Red Fish 10´
14 Belly Gaga ( RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco DAG Fishin
16 Frankko Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet
2 Knurri 
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer
5 Lichty
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango) 
13 Bootangler - Heritage Red Fish 10´ (seit 2009) 
14 Frankko - Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nun war ich mit der Zusammenfassung 3 Minuten zu langsam.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Blinkermaxe

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet DAG Fishin
2 Knurri 
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer
5 Lichty
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler - Heritage Red Fish 10´
14 Belly Gaga ( RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco DAG Fishin
16 Frankko Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman 
17 Blinkermaxe DAG Fish In__________________



Gruss Björn


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blinkermaxe schrieb:


> 1 Schutenpiet DAG Fishin
> 2 Knurri
> 3 Wildshark
> 4 Blindfischer
> 5 Lichty
> 6 Angelgeiler
> 7 Nichtsnutz
> 8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
> 9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
> 10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
> 11 BB-cruiser
> 12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
> 13 Bootangler - Heritage Red Fish 10´
> 14 Belly Gaga ( RTM Tango)
> 15 Macmarco DAG Fishin
> 16 Frankko Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman
> 17 Blinkermaxe DAG Fish



18 Magnus12 RTM Key Largo


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na langsam kommt ´ne Flotte zusammen ! 


1 Schutenpiet   (DAG Fishin)
2 Knurri
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer
5 Lichty
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz
8 Zanderudo   (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber   (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy   (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek   (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler   (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14 Belly Gaga   (RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco   (DAG Fishin)
16 Frankko   (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17 Blinkermaxe   (DAG Fish)
18 Magnus12   (RTM Key Largo)


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Na langsam kommt ´ne Flotte zusammen !
> 
> 
> 1 Schutenpiet   (DAG Fishin)
> 2 Knurri
> 3 Wildshark
> 4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
> 5 Lichty
> 6 Angelgeiler
> 7 Nichtsnutz
> 8 Zanderudo   (RTM Tango)
> 9 marioschreiber   (Angelkajak F:X 330)
> 10 eddy   (RTM Key Largo)
> 11 BB-cruiser
> 12 goeddoek   (RTM Tango)
> 13 Bootangler   (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
> 14 Belly Gaga   (RTM Tango)
> 15 Macmarco   (DAG Fishin)
> 16 Frankko   (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
> 17 Blinkermaxe   (DAG Fish)
> 18 Magnus12   (RTM Key Largo)




Angeb Modus an : Hmm, darf man nur eins nennen?  |kopfkratAngeb Modus aus 


Gruß


----------



## Evilcamper

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Kann bei mir mal jemand Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler hinschreiben.Bin leider zu blöd |kopfkrat  
 Achja ,ich bin die *7*

Danke :vik:


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2 Knurri
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5 Lichty
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz   (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14 Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16 Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17 Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18 Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke , Mario

:vik:


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hab mein Yak ergänzt - so siehts jetzt aus:

1 Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2 Knurri
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5 Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz   (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14 Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16 Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17 Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18 Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)

Schöne Flotte!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

noch schnell mein Kajak hinzugefügt.


1 Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2 Knurri  (DAG Fishin)
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5 Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14 Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16 Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17 Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18 Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2 Knurrhahn  (DAG Fishin)
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5 Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14 Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16 Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17 Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18 Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> noch schnell mein Kajak hinzugefügt....



Ich habe mal deinen Nickname in der Liste korrigiert.
So findet man dich bei der Membersuche besser falls man Fragen zu deinem Yak hat .


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> 1 Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
> 2 Knurrhahn  (DAG Fishin)
> 3 Wildshark
> 4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
> 5 Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
> 6 Angelgeiler (RTM Key Largo)
> 7 Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
> 8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
> 9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
> 10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
> 11 BB-cruiser
> 12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
> 13 Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
> 14 Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
> 15 Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
> 16 Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
> 17 Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
> 18 Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
> 19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)
> 
> So jetzt hab ich mich auch vervollständigt |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

19 ?
Das kann doch nicht schon alles gewesen sein !?


----------



## kayak-kapitän

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

die 20


1 Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2 Knurrhahn (DAG Fishin)
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5 Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14 Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16 Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17 Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18 Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin) 
20 kayak-kapitän ( DAG Fishin )


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|bigeyes Alter Finne... wenn das kein Boom ist :q:q

Na los Ihr heimlichen Abhängigen...gebt zu, dass Ihr auch so´n Ding habt...irgendwie hab ich das Grfühl, dass selbst der Schwabe ein SOT im Keller versteckt 
Piet


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2 Knurrhahn (DAG Fishin)
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5 Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14 Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16 Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17 Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18 Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin) 
20 kayak-kapitän ( DAG Fishin )
21 ray (Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120)
__________________

Da freut man sich doch gleich noch mehr aufs nächste Treffen #6

Hat denn sonst niemand nen Jak von Wilderness? Ach doch, da oben


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2 Knurrhahn (DAG Fishin)
3 Wildshark aufblasbar Heimathafen Flensburg...
4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5 Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6 Angelgeiler Hmm rosa?
7 Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser Doppeldecker
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14 Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16 Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17 Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18 Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin) 
20 kayak-kapitän ( DAG Fishin )
21 ray (Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120)

Bitte die Bootsmarke korrigieren, wenn falsch :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1 Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2 Knurrhahn (DAG Fishin)
3 Wildshark
4 Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5 Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6 Angelgeiler
7 Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8 Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9 marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10 eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11 BB-cruiser
12 goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13 Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14 Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15 Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16 Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17 Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18 Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19 Evilcamper (DAG Fishin) 
20 kayak-kapitän ( DAG Fishin )
21 ray (Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120)
22 Dorschminister
23 Achim S (DAG Fishin)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Alle nebeneinanderlegen und schon ham wir die feste Beltquerung :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ab 25 Booten sollten wir aber wirklich ein Event abziehen! Schlage mal so locker den Ratzeburger See vor..Wochenendaktion..Camping in der Nähe und Angelkarten 7€/ Tag Zielfische Hecht, Wels, Karpfen, Barsch, Aal, Maränen, Schlei.... und wenn Interesse Sicherheitstrainig.
Zeitpunkt...ab Juni  wer noch?
Piet


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hatte mich auf der letzten Seite schon ergänzt aber wurde wohl nich übernommen.

Mein Yak is ein RTM Key Largo, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu dusselig zum posten:q


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ab 25 Booten sollten wir aber wirklich ein Event abziehen!
> Zielfische ..Wels..
> .ab Juni  wer noch?
> Piet


Ich leg schon mal die Calamari in die Sonne!  #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Angelgeiler schrieb:


> hatte mich auf der letzten Seite schon ergänzt aber wurde wohl nich übernommen.
> 
> Mein Yak is ein RTM Key Largo, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu dusselig zum posten:q



1...Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2...Knurrhahn (DAG Fishin)
3...Wildshark
4...Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5...Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6...Angelgeiler   (RTM Key Largo)
7...Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8...Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9...marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10.eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11.BB-cruiser
12.goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13.Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14.Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15.Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16.Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17.Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18.Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19.Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)
20.kayak-kapitän ( DAG Fishin )
21.ray (Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120)
22.Dorschminister
23.Achim S (DAG Fishin)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Ich leg schon mal die Calamari in die Sonne!  #h



Na das ist doch ein Wort#6
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

bitte vervollständigen Doppeldecker von Red Baron:q


----------



## Wassermännchen

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

da mache ich doch mit...mein Kajak ist ein Ocean Prowler Big Game Angler....


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1...Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2...Knurrhahn (DAG Fishin)
3...Wildshark
4...Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5...Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6...Angelgeiler   (RTM Key Largo)
7...Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8...Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9...marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10.eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11.BB-cruiser
12.goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13.Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14.Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15.Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16.Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17.Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18.Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19.Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)
20.kayak-kapitän ( DAG Fishin )
21.ray (Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120)
22.Dorschminister
23.Achim S (DAG Fishin)
24. Wassermännchen  (Ocean Prowler Big Game Angler)


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> 1...Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
> 2...Knurrhahn (DAG Fishin)
> 3...Wildshark
> 4...Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
> 5...Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
> 6...Angelgeiler (RTM Key Largo)
> 7...Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
> 8...Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
> 9...marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
> 10.eddy (RTM Key Largo)
> 11.BB-cruiser
> 12.goeddoek (RTM Tango)
> 13.Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
> 14.Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
> 15.Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
> 16.Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
> 17.Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
> 18.Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
> 19.Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)
> 20.kayak-kapitän ( DAG Fishin )
> 21.ray (Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120)
> 22.Dorschminister
> 23.Achim S (DAG Fishin)
> 24. Wassermännchen (Ocean Prowler Big Game Angler)
> 25. Dorsch-Schnappi (Ocean Prowler Trident 15 Angler)


 

So, da haben wir jetzt die 25 voll :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> So, da haben wir jetzt die 25 voll :vik:



Loiiide wie cool ist das denn und ich bin überzeugt, dass es eigentlich noch mehr sind. Also werde ich mal versuchen mit der Grönaufraktion irgendwas im Juni zu organisieren. terminsuche und Inhalte folgen...:q
Piet


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



> Loiiide wie cool ist das denn und ich bin überzeugt, dass es eigentlich noch mehr sind.


Luckjonas85 mit nem DAG Fishin!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

1...Schutenpiet (DAG Fishin)
2...Knurrhahn (DAG Fishin)
3...Wildshark Pusteboot :q
4...Blindfischer(RTM Key Largo,Wilderness Ride 135)
5...Lichty (Hobie Mirage Sport Fisherman)
6...Angelgeiler (RTM Key Largo)
7...Nichtsnutz (Ocean Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
8...Zanderudo (RTM Tango)
9...marioschreiber (Angelkajak F:X 330)
10.eddy (RTM Key Largo)
11.BB-cruiser Red Baron
12.goeddoek (RTM Tango)
13.Bootangler (Heritage Red Fish 10´)
14.Belly Gaga (RTM Tango)
15.Macmarco (DAG Fishin)
16.Frankko (Hobie Mirage Outback Fisherman)
17.Blinkermaxe (DAG Fish)
18.Magnus12 (RTM Key Largo)
19.Evilcamper (DAG Fishin)
20.kayak-kapitän ( DAG Fishin )
21.ray (Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120)
22.Dorschminister DAG Fishin
23.Achim S (DAG Fishin)
24. Wassermännchen (Ocean Prowler Big Game Angler)
25. Dorsch-Schnappi (Ocean Prowler Trident 15 Angler)
26 Luckyjonas85 DAG Fishin

Schon ganz ordentlich #6
Piet


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Da es ja doch langsam etwas mehr wird habe ich mich zu Gunsten der Übersicht mal ans sortieren gemacht.
Bitte zietieren und entsprechend ergänzen ! 


*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*???*
BB-cruiser (Red Baron)
Wildshark ???


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#6Saubere Arbeit
Piet


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na dann

Fahre das Rio KCC 305

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Also das mit die Komputers also ne #qNach 3 Versuchen auf gegeben ,bitte um Nachsicht .mario mach mal du kannst das mein Flugzeugträger kommt von Hobie  und hört auf den Namen Outfitter vielen Dank #h


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)

#h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Lichty Hobiejaner halten zusammen und die anderen Don Kajaken sowieso . Alle auf ein Haufen halt Stop von einem weiß ich noch aus der Ostzone wie hieß der noch Bastelwastel ne das war solch ein Sohn von sin Vatter  na auf jeden Fall alle zusammen zum ersten Sot Treffen  am 2. Sa . des 3. Monats eujeujeu|uhoh: dat wärs #6


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Xcite Angelkajak F:X 330 :vik:

zitieren klappt leider nicht #c bitte um Nachsicht


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Jogyman schrieb:


> Xcite Angelkajak F:X 330 :vik:
> 
> zitieren klappt leider nicht #c bitte um Nachsicht



*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)
Jogyman (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Danke Lichty Hobiejaner halten zusammen und die anderen Don Kajaken sowieso . Alle auf ein Haufen halt Stop von einem weiß ich noch aus der Ostzone wie hieß der noch Bastelwastel ne das war solch ein Sohn von sin Vatter  na auf jeden Fall alle zusammen zum ersten Sot Treffen  am 2. Sa . des 3. Monats eujeujeu|uhoh: dat wärs #6


Moin Rolli :m
Nicht 2.WE März, sondern langes WE im Juni auf Wels etc auf dem Ratzeburger See mit Sicherheitstrainig und Angeln! Campingplatz ist direkt am See gelegen! Angelkarte für 2 Tage kostet 14 €. Dazu nettes Programm wär doch cool oder?
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich mag keine Süssen Fische ausser Zander und Folle und vorher keine Sot Treffen ? Da gleuf ick nich an bei den Lütts hier,die brennen doch alle jetzt schon Piet :m aber den Ratze unsicher machen da fahr ich gerne mal mit vielleicht ja unter Segel .Gruß der mit den Wind sotet #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Süssen Fische ausser Zander und Folle und vorher keine Sot Treffen ? Da gleuf ick nich an bei den Lütts hier,die brennen doch alle jetzt schon Piet :m aber den Ratze unsicher machen da fahr ich gerne mal mit vielleicht ja unter Segel .Gruß der mit den Wind sotet #h


Klar brenn die Loide...und vorher los mit vielen ist wohl auch drin...aber mal was übers Wochenende mit so einer Flotte...da hätte ich Bock drauf. Und für´s Sicherheitstraining deshalb besser, weil ich nen Draht zur DLRG habe!
Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Sorry, Winterschlaf....nun auch dabei .... 29 #h

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
*archi69 (Fishin)*

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)
Jogyman (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Archie :m wird ja auch milder ...
Piet


----------



## Fabe82

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

*Bin im letzten Jahr vom Belly aufs Yak umgestiegen... und habe es nicht bereut. 

Habe mich als stolzer Kajakbesitzer ebenfalls in die Liste eingetragen...


DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)
Jogyman (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)




*Petri Heil und strammes Seil...*


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|laola:



30!!!!!!

Ich fang mal mit der Planung an!
Ich hoffe, ich finde jemanden, der mich dabei unterstützt...|supergri|supergri
Piet


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich sag schon mal ab!
Bei mir geht so etwas nur in der Vor.- und Nachsaison.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

 ... doch "nur" 29....Luckyjonas85 steht zweimal drin...

@goeddoek: Georg, wird doch nix mit Anleinen am Brückenpfeiler und seelenruhig fischen:
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/grue...n-daenemark-und-deutschland/id_44239088/index

#h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Dann nehme ich den doppelten Luckyjonas85 mal raus, damit der Fehler sich nicht weiter verbreitet ....

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)

Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman)

Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter)


*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)

Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)

Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)
Jogyman (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, mal eben eine Rutensicherung mit "Bordmitteln" gebastelt.
Wollte ich schon länger mal umsetzen, habe es aber immer wieder vergessen.

Material:
zwei große Sprengringe
ein großer Karabienerwirbel
ein Telefonhörerkabel


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Watn Moler so alns kann  Übrigens wohl doch 30 mit Vatassohn falls er nicht beim Versuch aus seinem Kahn ein Glasbodenboot zu bauen sein Teil geschrotet hat :q


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

´n Moler ???


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Na Lackaffe!? Dachte ich mal so und HK Rolle auf dem Bild |bigeyes Na dann hab ich mich wohl verdacht  Sorry #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jup, verdacht !

Ick bin ´n Smut !


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ schutenpiet

Also ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse an nem Wochenende an / auf dem Ratzeburger See - nur kann ich jobbedingt nur schwer vorhersagen, wanns denn mal passt im Juni...

Also muss ich wohl auf den Termin warten und hoffen


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Smut ??? Gleich Schmied oder  reicht min Platt nicht ut ?  Wie auch immer ich habe jemanden auf den Campingplatz da bei Grobo irgendwo wenn ich den mal besuche kriegste mal ne Pn von mir dann kann man mal zusammen den Sund unsicher machen du als Guide. Gruß Roland


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Smutje = Koch 

Meld dich wenn du mal hier bist !


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> ... doch "nur" 29....Luckyjonas85 steht zweimal drin...
> #h


 
Na, wir sind doch wohl weit über 30 Kajaken. Spontan fallen mir da noch folgende Benutzer ein:
BliWo
Staffag
Kohlmeise
dat_geit
holypaulus
seaside

Es stellt sich nur die Frage, ob wir warten wollen, bis die sich von selbst melden, oder ob wir die einfach zwangsweise eingruppieren :q|director:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

na wenn wir dich nicht hätten #6


----------



## Küstenläufer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bin auch endlich aufgewacht,

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)

Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman)

Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter)


*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)
Jogyman (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey: Moin Küstenläufer...bist Du auch Kajakangler?   Irgendwie kamst Du Du mir gleich bekannt vor :q
Wenns etwas milder wird...mal Deine neue Schute sehn wollen.
Piet


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

War das schon alles ?

Ich kopiere die Liste mal in ein eigenes Thema.
Dieses ist sowieso schon zu lang und unübersichtlich ...


----------



## Küstenläufer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Piet,
mal zusammen im Tanedem Paddeln,
ein ganz neues Geschwindigkeitgefühl ist das. :q


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Küstenläufer schrieb:


> Bin auch endlich aufgewacht,



Tscha, dat wur denn ja ook woll so sacht mol Tid  :q

Moin, Hardi - fein, dass man wieder von Dir liest #h Aber so'n Tandem ? Frau paddelt und Du angelst oder wie ? Also mehr so "betreutes Angeln" - oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen ? 

* duck wech un' schnell abgehauen *    :q :q :q


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin moin....

ich reihe mich auch mal in die Gemeinde der SoT Besitzer ein |wavey:...Fahre ein Heritage Red Fish 12' welches noch ein wenig gepimt werden muss ;-)

Gruß, C..phunder


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

_So - hier die aktuelle Liste mit dem Kutter von C..phunder ergänzt_*:

DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)

Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman)

Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter)


*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)
Jogyman (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

C..phunder  		(Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)



*Weiter gehts dann HIER: *
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208900

Titel: Die AB-Kajaflotte (oder: wer fährt was)


Viele Grüße!!!!


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Aber so'n Tandem ? Frau paddelt und Du angelst oder wie ? Also mehr so "betreutes Angeln" - oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen ?
> 
> * duck wech un' schnell abgehauen *    :q :q :q




Nee das war eher : ich sitz vorne drin und er darf sich hinten quälen :q:q  wer da jetzt die Frau war haben wir gar nicht geklärt

Kategorie:Belastungstest |sagnix


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey:Moin Dirk..Du meinst also es ist wie in der Schule? die Vornesitzer sind die Blöden..?|kopfkrat Hmmm und beim Einer?
Wir hallofonieren am Dienstag noch mal
Piet


----------



## Küstenläufer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nene, hintensitzer ist der mit den langen Beinen. :q


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,
hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Kajakladen in Eutin gemacht ?
Freu mich über Infos..


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So,

ich hab mal meine gesammelten Kajak Fotos in mein Album gepackt...
Wer möchte kann ja mal reinschauen und sich schon mal auf die kommende Saison freuen :g

Ich jedenfalls werde so langsam unruhig!


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ray, wirklich tolle Bilder! 
Außerdem eine gute Anregung selbst ein solches Album zu erstellen. Ich glaube, ich muss öfter mal eine Kamera mitnehmen, wenn ich mit dem Yak unterwegs bin.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ja wirklich tolle Fotos #6 jetzt muß es langsam wärmer werden ich leide schon unter Salzwasserabstinens :c


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke, 

ich überlege mir noch eine wasserdichte Kamera zuzulegen, im Moment muss ich die immer erst aus dem wasserdichten Sack pulen... 

Aber im Moment habe ich noch ein kleines Transport- / Montageproblem, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja helfen.

Und zwar habe ich mir ein neues Auto gegönnt (Opel Meriva) und bin nun dabei es für den Kajaktransport fit zu machen. Ohne Dachreling ist es zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber der Dachgepäckträger sitzt schon mal und die neue Prijon Ladehilfe ist auch montiert. So weit so gut.

Nun wollte ich noch die Thule 874 Kajak-Träger montieren und da fangen die Probleme dann an:

Am Ende der Bedienungsanleitung steht eine lustige Zahl, maximal 25 Kilo Tragkraft. War natürlich vorher nirgendwo zu lesen und ich bin auch gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen das die Träger nur so wenig vertragen. Mein Kajak wiegt 29 Kilo, leicht feucht nach einem Tag auf dem Wasser sicher noch etwas mehr. 

Also benutzen oder nicht? Ich bin da noch unentschlossen.
Die Eckla Flach Ovalbügel verzichten übrigens ganz auf eine Tragkraftangabe...

Sollte ich mich nun zum Einsatz entscheiden folgt gleich das nächste Problem: Die Träger werden einfach auf den Träger aufgesetzt (U-Profil) und dann mit einer Querschraube gesichert. Diese Schraube passt aber nur unter einen schmalen Thule Träger hindurch, die Ladehilfe ist etwas breiter, da passt es also nicht. 
Na super und nu? 

Seit dem bin am grübeln wie ich den Träger doch noch vernünftig montiert bekomme und ob ich ihn überhaupt einsetzten möchte, eigentlich macht der nen super Eindruck.

Zwei Ideen hatte ich:
- Den Träger mit einem Metall Spannband (Rohrschelle) befestigen. Müsste eigentlich klappen, hab nur keine Ahnung ob es auch wirklich hält
- Ein weiteres U-Profil anfertigen lassen und damit quasi von unten sichern - allerdings würden die Träger dann ohne Kajak recht lose auf dem Träger hin- und herrutschen.

Puuuuhh... ich mach gleich noch mal 1-2 Fotos und hoffe auf eure Hilfe!!!

Jan


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, hier noch 3 Bilder. Einmal auf dem normalen Träger, da kann man das Loch sehen, wo die Sicherungsschraube eingesetzt wird und 2 auf der Ladehilfe wo genau das Loch verdeckt wird...


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Und wenn Du einfach einen dritten Dachquerträger anbaust? darauf die Ovalträger und die Ladehilfe ist dann separat.

Was bringt die überhaupt wenn du doch noch über den Ovalträger drüber musst?

Der zweiteilige (flache) träger von Eckla braucht wohl auch keine Tragkraftangaben, das sind ja nur kurze flache Schenkel, da kannst Du wohl so einiges draufpacken...

Aber Thule verträgt eigentlich auch ne Menge.

Ist der Träger breit genug für beide Boote nebeneinander, sieht so aus weil der 874 ja auch ein Flachträger ist?

Dann vergiss das ganze gerötel , ziehe Rohrisolierung aus dem Baumarkt über die Querstreben, Boote kopfüber und fertig.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hey Dirk,

der Meriva hat keine Dachreling, also kann ich nur 2 Träger an festgelegten Punkten montieren - geht also leider nicht, den Gedanken hatte ich nämlich auch schon.

Auf den Träger wird vermutlich nur ein Kajak liegend Platz haben, aber für den Transport von 2 Jaks hab ich eh ein anderes Auto und einen anderen Träger vorgesehen. 

Mein Auto möchte ich für für Solo Touren ausrüsten, sonst bräuchte ich die Ladehilfe ja auch garnicht. 

Und ich würde das Kajak gern mit dem Kiel nach unten transportieren, weil ich mir noch eine Steueranlage für das Kajak zulegen möchte. Mit montiertem Steuerblatt kann ich das Kajak ja nicht ohne weiteres umdrehen, oder? Jedenfalls hätte ich Angst es dabei zu beschädigen...

Ich hatte bei meinem Kajak das Problem, dass beim Transport mit dem Kiel nach unten Dellen im Rumpf durch das festzurren entstanden sind. Deshalb hab ich mir ja überhaupt die Thule Träger angeschafft...

Jan


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hi Jan,

ach so feste Punkte, das ist natürlich blöd.

Ich würd das Boot umdrehen, kannst Du das Ruderblatt nicht sichern? Du hast doch das Tarpoon,das Ruder klappt ja komplett nach oben rüber und müsste dann über den Tragegriff ragen.Dann kannst Du es einfach daran anbinden, und es klappt nicht mehr runter.
(Beim Ride geht das einfach unter den Bungee vom Gepäckfach, echt praktisch)

Sonst evtl. links uns rechts vom Ruder eine Öse dranschrauben, kurzen Spanngurt und fest ist es.

Der Transport kopfüber ist für mich für die SOT´s immer noch die beste Alternative weil die standard Träger von der Form her alle nicht optimal sind und die meisten Rümpfe nur punktuell aufliegen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



ray schrieb:


> Hey Dirk,
> 
> Ich hatte bei meinem Kajak das Problem, dass beim Transport mit dem Kiel nach unten Dellen im Rumpf durch das festzurren entstanden sind. Deshalb hab ich mir ja überhaupt die Thule Träger angeschafft...
> 
> Jan



Das mit den Dellen kenne ich! Nicht nur von meinem SOT, sondern auch von den PE-Kajaks die ich zuvor hatte. War aber eigentlich nie ein Problem, da die von allein immer wieder raus gingen.
Aber die Thule Träger find ich dennoch Klasse! Hätte selbst auch gern welche. Aber mit Dachbox daneben passt das SOT ehe nur ohne Thule-Kajakträger aufs Dach und so günstig sind sie dann ja auch wieder nicht.
Aber falls du die Träger mal günstig loswerden willst kannst dich gerne bei mir melden ... !! :m


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Warum noch extra Kajakträger montieren? Ich habe das System von Opel, Originalträger für den Vectra + Eckla Ladehilfe. Beide Trägerteile mit diesem Heizungsisolierungs-schaumstoff aus dem Baumarkt umhüllt und der Kajak wird dann direkt auf die Querträger gelegt. Ob Kieloben oder Kielunten ist dann egal. 

Mit Spanngurt festgezurrt und fertig. Das einzige was ich nicht mache - im Sommer bzw. bei großer Hitze den Kajak länger auf dem Träger festgezurrt lassten, damit er sich nicht verformt (gilt zumindest für mein PE-Boot). 

Die zusätzlichen Kajakträger sind m. E. nur von Nutzen, wenn es gilt 2 Boote zu transportieren, da man dann hochkant lädt. 

Günter


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Okay,

ihr seid anderer Meinung, aber deshalb frage ich hier ja 

Die Kajakträger möchte ich wie gesagt nur wegen der Steueranlage einsetzen, bisher hab ich das Kajak auch immer mit Kiel nach oben auf Schaumstoffunterlagen direkt auf dem Träger transportiert.

Um das Kajak alleine aufs Auto zu bekommen bin ich bis jetzt wie folgt vorgegangen:

 1. Matte neben das Auto legen
 2. Kajak Kielunten auf die Matte legen
 3. Kajak vorne anheben und umdrehen (Kieloben)
 4. Kajak anheben und vorne auf die Ladehilfe legen
(Nun steht es also hochkant an die Ladehilfe gelehnt)
 5. Kajak hinten hochheben und auf dem Träger legen

Bei Punkt 3 und 4 liegt das Kajak mit dem gesamte Gewicht nur auf dem Heck, genau da wo im Zukunft das Steuerblatt liegen soll. Und genau das wollte ich verhindern, weil ich es nicht beschädigen möchte...

@ Dirk

Festzurren / sichern des Ruderblatts wäre eine Möglichkeit, löst aber das Problem beim laden leider nicht.
Ich dachte wenn ein Kajakträger zu einem SOT passt, dann dieser - billig ist der ja wirklich nicht...

@ mic_wag

Die Dellen sind auch nach einiger Zeit wieder raus gegangen, hat aber ne ganze Weile gedauert. Irgendwie gibt das kein guten Gefühl...
Wenn ich 2 Kajak hochkant transportiere sind auch immer kleine Dellen drin, aber die sind wirklich nur klein und schnell wieder weg.

@ staffag

Also hast Du auch die Träger ohne Reling? Ich vertraue denen ja noch nicht so ganz...

Wo bleibt eigentlich unser Ober-SOT-Bastelmeister?


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin ray,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Steueranlage und der Ladehilfe. Egal ob das Kajak mit dem Kiel nach unten oder nach oben aufgeladen wird, lag das Gewicht immer auf der Steuerung.
Einfache Abhilfe: Kajak zuerst mit dem Heck auflegen. Wer sagt denn, dass ein Kajak immer mit dem Bug in Fahrtrichtung des Fahrzeugs liegen muss? Da das Kajak-Heck auch konisch zuläuft, ist der Windwiderstand auch nicht gößer als der des Bugs.

Funktioniert zumindest bei meinem Kajak ohne Probleme. Bisher habe ich das Kajak auch nur auf den Querträgern ohne weitere Träger befestigt. Gurte jeweils doppelt gelegt links und rechts vom Boot um den Träger herum, stabilisiert das Kajak zu den Seiten hin. Abspanngurte vorne und hinten machen die Sachen sicher. Fahre grundsätzlich so meine 120 - 130 km/h.

Ich lege mein Boot übrigens auch mit dem Kiel nach unten direkt auf die mit Schaumstoff ausgekleideten Träger. Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit Dellen. Das Boot wird aber auch direkt nach dem Transport wieder vom Dach genommen. Ich liebäugele übrigens auch mit den Thule 874. Vom Gewicht mach Dir man keinen Kopf wegen der angeblichen 25kg. Die halten weitaus mehr aus, wie ich aus diversen amerikanischen Foren ersehen konnte.


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



ray schrieb:


> @ staffag
> 
> Also hast Du auch die Träger ohne Reling? Ich vertraue denen ja noch nicht so ganz...
> 
> Wo bleibt eigentlich unser Ober-SOT-Bastelmeister?



Hi,

da war ich oben wohl ungenau, ich hab den Vectra Caravan, der  hat serienmäßig eine Art Reling. 

Wg. Steueranlage - ich fahre ja ein traditonelles Sit-In, Steueranlage ist aufholbar und Prijon hat serienmäßig ein elastisches Band montiert, mit dem das Steuerblatt - wenn aufgeholt - fixiert wird. 

G.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das fragt der Bastelwastel hier im Board .( der Winter hinterläßt seine Spuren  ) Aber ich glaube Hilfe naht |wavey:  mal was anderes bekommst du die Jolle nicht inside ?


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich gleich mal dranhängen: Ich mußte mich von meinem Astra trennen :c und fahre nu einen Renault Trafic :k . Jetzt habe ich das Problem: Wie um Alles in der Welt bekomme ich das Yak uffs Dach? Habe schon jebuddelt aber nüscht (bezahlbares) jefunden..... Hiiiilfeeee!!!! :l


 

Dass diese Frage gerade von Dir ("Bastel-Wastl")  kommt, wundert mich auch. Warst Du es nicht, der hier das Video mit dem selbst gebastelten Kajak-Träger mit Ladehilfe gepostet hat?

Womit hast du denn das Problem? |kopfkrat  Hast Du keine Dachreling bzw. Dachträger oder macht Dir die Höhe Deines Transporters Sorgen?


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Männers,
ich fahre einen Opel Combo und der ist auch recht hoch.
Mit zwei Leuten kein Problem, aber allein....

Habe mir auch schon Gedanken übr eine Ladehilfe gemacht!
Ich werde ein einfaches Kantholz benutzen.
An meinem Dachträger ist eine Führungsschiene und in diese passen Hutschrauben von Thule.

Das Kantholz von ca. 160cm wird nur ca. 40 cm auf den Dachträger geschoben und mit den Schrauben fixiert.

Nun steht die Ladehilfe ca 120 cm seitlich als Auflage zur verfügung.
Die Verladung wurde ja von Ray sehr schön beschrieben #6

Nach der Ladeaktion wird die Ladehilfe Abgezogen und im Wagen verstaut.

Die Hutschrauben habe ich bei E... erstigert und ein Kantholz von 5x5 cm hält das Gewicht locker aus.
Die Dachträger von Opel sind echt klasse und tragen 100 Kg.
Für mich ist das eine einfache und billige Lösung.

Udo


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Es geht auch anders....
Aber das wird teuer...
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNGC5W1-F2-6ujxdPSFBeOfLYjjgMQ&cad=rja

Udo


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

wer sagt denn das Kajakfahren billig ist:q aber es ist ja auch ein tolles Teil aber wie gesagt mit einwenig Fitness und einem Tritt bekommt man seine Jolle auch aufs Dach


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Passt nicht ganz zumThema aber den Kollegen hier hab ich am WE auf der A2 getroffen...







So transportieren wohl unsere Freunde aus dem östlichen Nachbarland ihre Jaks!





 Tight Lines


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

wenn einer von euch jemanden kennt welcher noch ein Jak sucht, ich habe zwei abzugeben.
Ist wirklich schade wenn sie noch ein Jahr nur herumstehen.
Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Garkeine Zeit mehr zu haben fürs Hobby ist wohl das schlimmste was ich hier gelesen hab .Mein Bedauern Gruß Roland #h


----------



## Koghaheiner

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Zanderudo schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders....
> Aber das wird teuer...
> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNGC5W1-F2-6ujxdPSFBeOfLYjjgMQ&cad=rja
> 
> Udo




..da gibts doch auch was von Sherpa, Translift oder so heißt das Ding..


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Garkeine Zeit mehr zu haben fürs Hobby ist wohl das schlimmste was ich hier gelesen hab .Mein Bedauern Gruß Roland #h



Hallo Roland
Keine Zeit fürs Hobby hatte ich auch nicht geschrieben. Keine Zeit fürs Kajakfahren trifft es besser.
Und wenn doch mal Zeit, ist garantiert das Wetter mies.
Ist auch eine lange Geschichte wie es dazu gekommen ist, dass jetzt hier zwei Jaks stehen.
Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.....
> 
> 
> Das Problem: Die Karre ist satte zwei Meter hoch und dann kommen noch die Träger dazu. Ich muß den Bug also wenigstens auf 220 cm hochstemmen.....und dat mit meinen Pfeifenreinigern.... |uhoh:
> Aber ich mach` gleich mal einen Versuch mit Decke und so....vielleicht klappt`s ja auch so. Sonst muß ich mir eben wieder was einfallen lassen. Die Dingers von Zölzer, Thule und Unitec sind ja ganz passabel, kosten aber `ne Menge Schotter :c und der ist bei mir im Augenblick Mangelware...#q


 
Guck doch mal hier. Müsste doch beim Renault ähnlich gehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojeasiZ_aU4


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Aber vielleicht anstelle der Matten lieber soetwas basteln:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ vatas sohn gebe das Auto zurück oder du steckst die Jolle innen von hinten durch das Wägelchen durch ,wenn da am Heck ne Tür mit Fenster ist,Fenster raus und bei Bedarf mit einer Metallplatte von innen verschließen . So haben wir das mit Anlegeleitern gemacht .Oder wie sieht es seitlich aus so wie es die Surfer machen beim VW Bully z.b.dann  breitere Aussenspiegel und gut ist . Oder zurück  zu Vario 1:q


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin!
Meiner einer hat sich mal extra lange Profile für den vorhandenen Thuleträger beschafft. Das war nötig, da ich des öfteren neben einem Kanadier oder einer Dachbox auch noch ein Kajak transportieren wollte. Die Träger sind so lang, dass sie die Reling um ca. 25 cm überragen. Für den Normalfall habe ich natürlich auch noch die kurzen Profile, aber die nutze ich jetzt kaum noch und vor allem nicht mehr, wenn ich allein mit dem SOT unterwegs bin. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil von diesem langen Trägeraufbau wurde mir nämlich beim Einsatz mit meinem schweren SOT bewusst: Direkt hinter den hinteren Träger lege ich eine ausgediente Isomatte auf die Reling, so dass sie an der Fahrzeugseite runterhängt. Das Sot, welches bereits neben dem Auto liegt, hebe ich nun vorne an und lege es genau in den Winkel zwischen überstehendem Träger und Reling - der Fahrzeuglack ist ja dort durch die Isomatte geschützt. Dann hebe ich das SOT am anderen Ende an und schiebe es auf's Fahrzeug. Jetzt nur noch festtüddeln und ab gehts ...!
Wer keine langen Profile hat und sich keine beschaffen möchte, kann ja nur für den Ladevorgang das hintere Profil z.B. durch eine Dachlatte verlängern. Das sollte auch gehen.
Wie auch immer, bei mir klappt das so ganz gut und ich spar mir das Geld für eine Ladehilfe. Natürlich gönne ich den Kajakhändlern diese Einnahme und möchte nicht, dass sie durch meinen Tipp keinen Umsatz mehr machen. |bigeyes Aber ich persönlich spare mir diese Investition und kaufe mir dann vielleicht doch lieber mal ein neues Paddel oder ordentliche Paddelbekleidung. |rolleyes

Beste Grüße!
mic_wag


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Lichty schrieb:


> Passt nicht ganz zumThema aber den Kollegen hier hab ich am WE auf der A2 getroffen...
> 
> So transportieren wohl unsere Freunde aus dem östlichen Nachbarland ihre Jaks!
> 
> Tight Lines



Ich denke nicht, dass die aus dem östlichen Nachbarland kommen. Wenn es die sind, von denen ich ausgehe, dann kommen die von der INSEL (UK) und bringen die Yaks von den britischen Importeuren und Herstellern zu uns rüber auf den Kontinent.
Die haben mir letztes Jahr auch meinen Moken von P&H mitgebracht! Daher hier noch mal meinen Dank an die Jungs! #6 Good job!
Bei meinem Händler habe ich ein wenig mit ihnen geplaudert, dem Akzent nach würde ich sagen, die kommen aus der Ecke um Manchester.


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

War auf jeden Fall ein polnischer Hänger und Zugfahrzeug - hab ich auf dem Foto aber entfernt....aber gut zu sehen wieviele Jaks man auf einen Hänger bekommt#r

Viele Grüße


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ok, dann waren es nicht die beiden Jungs die ich kenne. #d
Die haben definitiv GB auf dem Nummernschild. Aber bei denen sieht das dann auf dem Hänger genauso aus und auf die Zugmaschine passt dann auch noch allerhand drauf. :q Die fahren auf ihrer Tour immer Norddeutschland und meist auch DK an, sagten sie.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Die beiden sind aber im Moment abgetaucht, Du meinst Hugh und seinen Bruder richtig?
Zwei richtig lustige Jungs und immer gut drauf.

Ich hoffe die fahren wieder wenn die Saison wieder los geht...

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Die beiden sind aber im Moment abgetaucht, Du meinst Hugh und seinen Bruder richtig?
> Zwei richtig lustige Jungs und immer gut drauf.
> 
> Ich hoffe die fahren wieder wenn die Saison wieder los geht...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



Ja genau, die beiden meine ich.War mir auch zu Ohren gekommen, das die beiden verschollen waren! Ist aber wirklich schon eine Weile her, dass ich das gehört hatte. Sind die etwa immer noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht!? |uhoh:
Dann wird es sich wohl eher nicht um eine leicht eskalierte Sauftour gehandelt haben! :q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Heute morgen habe ich jemanden auf einen Seekajak angeln gesehen genau vor dem Maritim Hotel vom Balkon aber nicht gesehen ob Erfolg oder nicht ,war das jemand von uns?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Weisses Seekajak mit Ausleger?


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

So, nun hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit zu antworten 

@ Schnappi

Auf die Idee es einfach umzudrehen bin ich tatsächlich noch nicht gekommen - fixierst du das Ruderblatt dann noch?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin weder weiß noch mit Ausleger dafür aber rot mit ordentlich Tiefgang :q  entweder mit reichlich Fisch an Board oder es war ein komosumi der meiegaschira  Ostgruppe


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



ray schrieb:


> So, nun hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit zu antworten
> 
> @ Schnappi
> 
> Auf die Idee es einfach umzudrehen bin ich tatsächlich noch nicht gekommen - fixierst du das Ruderblatt dann noch?


 

Ja, das Ruder ist fixiert, ist aber keine große Sache. An der Aufholleine zum Ruder ist ein kleiner Gummiring dran, den ich einfach über das Ruderblatt ziehe. Ansonsten geht natürlich auch ein kleiner Spanngurt.

Der Fahrtwind drückt das Ruderblatt aber sowieso ran, wenn Du das Yak mit dem Heck voran transportierst.


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin!
Ich wollte jetzt auch mal gezielt den Dorschen in der Ostsee nachstellen und brauche da mal ein paar Tipps.
Ich schaue mich zur Zeit um bei Ruten in ~2,40m und 20/30 bis 120g WG. Einsetzen will ich die Rute zum Fischen mit Gufis, aber auch zum Fischen mit Naturköder. Ach ja, das Schleppen von Wobblern und weiterem solchen Gedöns, das sich so in meiner Box findet, will ich natürlich auch nicht ausschließen. Fischen will ich natürlich primär vom Kajak aus.
Auffallen tuen mir da u.a. diverse 'Never Crack Senso Pilk' Modelle. Allerdings habe ich gehört, dass die einigen zu schwabbelig erscheinen. Liegt wohl an der Vollglasspitze, nehme ich an. #c
Sonst kommt mir noch die Charisma Senso PilkNew Concept (2,40m, WG 30-120 g) in den Sinn. Die habe ich leider noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, frage mich anhand des Katalogbildes jedoch, ob das Griffstück nicht etwas zu lang für das Fischen vom Kajak aus ist. |kopfkrat
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Ruten oder weitere Hinweise/ Empfehlungen für meine erste Kajak-Ostsee-Rute?! Was haltet ihr von der WG-Auswahl!? Zu steif die Knüppel?! Oder vielleicht auch: Womit fischt ihr denn eigentlich auf Dorsch!?


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Mit dem kajak bist Du nur bei ruhigem Wetter unterwegs. Da reichen 30gr Köpfe. Ich würde keine Rute mit mehr als z.b. 30-70gr. wurfgewichtangabe für die Ostsee kaufen, und das auch nur wegen der Köderführung und nicht wegen der fischgröße oder des Wurfgewichtes.  
Meine lieblingsrute ist eine 15-40gr Mefo-"bellyboat"-Rute mit 2,45m Länge und kurzem Griff. 

Du bist nicht auf dem Kutter, ist mehr wie Zanderangeln. 

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich hab mir grad die neue SPRO Violety S63ML Spinning, 2-tlg., 1.90m/15-65g
gekauft .Die reicht völlig für die Ostsee vom Yak aus, und für die Mefo hab ich dann noch meine Shimano Technium in 2,40 m 10 -40 gr .

Gruß Jogi


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ mic_wag

Meine Empfehlungen in Sachen Rute hatte ich Dir ja schon geschrieben - 20-60 Gramm reichen vollkommen, auch zum schleppen. Bringt übrigens auch viel mehr Spaß beim Drillen 

@ All

Ich hab gestern Abend das gute Wetter genutzt und fleißig Kajak aufs (neue) Autodach hieven geübt - und wieder mal dazu gelernt. 

Erste Erkenntnis: So ein Meriva ist ja doch höher als gedacht, da muss das Kajak viel steiler an die Ladehilfe gelehnt werden.
Beim Laden mit dem Kiel nach oben hatte ich einige Probleme, 
das Jak kommt verdammt nah ans Auto und durch die näher zusammenstehenden Träger ist es schwer bis unmöglich das Kajak auf dem Dach hin- und herzuschieben. 
Also: Neuer Versuch mit Kielunten und doch noch mal den Thule Kajakträgern. 

Zweite Erkenntis: Ich muss die Kajakträger garnicht auf der Ladehilfe befestigen 
Beim Ladevorgang sind die eh im Weg, erst wenn das Jak auf dem Dach ist montiere ich die Kajakträger. Und da die eh durch den Spanngurt auf den Träger gepresst werden, brauche ich die vorne auch nicht festschrauben...

Einziger Nachteil - Laden dauert ein paar Minuten länger...

Und die Träger (Thule 874) machen einen verdammt guten Eindruck! Sie passen sich fast perfekt der Rumpfform an und selbst ohne Gurte rutscht das Jak kein Stück. 

Ich mach die Tage noch mal ein Foto...


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@ray
Genau, du hattest mir auch schon kräftig Orientierung bezüglich der Köderwahl bzw. verschiedener Techniken gegeben. Vielen Dank auch dafür an dieser Stelle! 

Aber irgendwie war ich jetzt bei all diesem Rutenkram den der Markt so hergibt bei den leichten Pilkruten/ Senso Pilk gelandet. 

@ magnus12 & Jogyman
Mal wieder schön gefragt zu haben! Bestätigt ihr doch mein leichtes Gefühl, dass 120g WG etwas to much sind. Aber ich muss schon zugeben, dass mir 1,95m ein wenig zu kurz ist. Ich bräuchte schon 2,4m um einen Fisch auch mal "bequem" um die Spitze des Yaks zu führen. Wie auch immer, meinen Dank auch an Euch!

Werde mich dann mal erneut auf die Suche machen nach einer passenden Rute. Wird dann wohl doch eher eine Peitsche mit 15-60g WG werden. Und das Gute daran: die werde ich eher auch mal im Süßwasser einsetzen können als einen Knüppel mit bis 120g. #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Guck dich mal bei Pezon & Michel Ruten um...
Die komplette "Gunkie" reihe ist absolut Kajaktauglich...
Alle mit Fuji Ringen und Fuji Rollenhalter...
Längen zwischen 1,80 und 2,40m ...
Ich würde sogar noch weiter runter mit dem WG...
Z.B. P&M Gunkie "Hayashi" 2,1 m 7-28gr WG, hat aber genug Power um auch mal nen 50gr Kopf zu schmeißen...
Brettharte Rute mit nem Fast Taper , super kurzen Griff und mega leicht!!
Gibt es einteilig und 2 teilig...


Oder für die Anhänger der Baitcaster:
Illex Coverbreaker 2,35. 10-35gr WG in verbindung mit ner Daiwa Aggrest Low Profile Rolle (versiegelte Lager...) 
Das ist zur Zeit meine Lieblingscombo für´s Meer...


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## archi69

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Manchmal braucht man aber doch ne größere Rute.......|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

http://videos.t-online.de/videos-bei-www-t-online-de/id_18605640/index


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



archi69 schrieb:


> Manchmal braucht man aber doch ne größere Rute.......|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> http://videos.t-online.de/videos-bei-www-t-online-de/id_18605640/index




Ist doch "nur" ein Riesenhai! Der macht nix!


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Servus Boardies,

mal eine Frage zur farblichen Veränderung eines Kajaks:
Hat da jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit?

Die Amis färben mitunter ja ihre Boote nach, beige auf Camo z.B. oder teils farbige Partien...!
Habt ihr das schon einmal irgendwo gemacht oder gesehn bzw. können die, die an ihren Booten einges verändert haben da vielleicht etwas zu sagen.
Überlege gerade, ob ein sandfarbenes Kajak etwas auf camo zu verändern geht bzw. ob und wie das funktionierenkönnte?

Many thanks

Siehe hier: das beigefarbene!

http://www.sckayakfishing.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=13


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin zur zweitschönsten Stadt #hgenerell ja mit den richigen Primer vorweg oder nur den Primer,  den gibt es ja schon in vielen Farbtönen dieser trocknet matt auf . PU Primer hält wie Fliegendreck


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Aha, okay #6 Hatte mich schon mal bei Airbrush-Profis erkundigt...aber war nur mittelmäßig informativ.
Hast Du direkt Erfahrungen in der Verarbeitung mit Primer?


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Und: *Am einfachsten ist`s, das Boot so zu lassen wie es ist!* :q



Da hast Du wohl recht!


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

btw:
gibt es hier eigentlich unter Euch Kajakfans aus München?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin..seh das Ganze hier gerade....wenn, dann würde ich eine Folienbeklebung machen. Da kann man sogar schicke Bilderchen draufdrucken lassen. Und halten tut das auch. Folien gibt zb bei Firmen, die ganze Autos in Folie einkleben.
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ähm,

da muß ich Dir leider teilweise widersprechen.

Ob die Folie hält, kommt auf die Oberflächengestaltung am Jak an.

Viele haben eine sehr rauhe Oberfläche, da kannst Du das komplett vergessen, das hält gar nicht.

Auf glatten Oberflächen ( wie beim Fishin) hält das mit entsprechender Vorarbeit gut.



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*




Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ähm,
> 
> da muß ich Dir leider teilweise widersprechen.





Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ob die Folie hält, kommt auf die Oberflächengestaltung am Jak an.
> 
> Viele haben eine sehr rauhe Oberfläche, da kannst Du das komplett vergessen, das hält gar nicht.
> 
> Auf glatten Oberflächen ( wie beim Fishin) hält das mit entsprechender Vorarbeit gut.
> 
> Gibt es Menschen, die etwas anderes paddeln, als ein fishin ??
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> #h
> Piet


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Jungs, brauch enoch einmal eine Einschätzung von Euch:
habe heute ein wirklich gutes Angebot für ein Synergy 14 Angler mit Ruder bekommen.
Das Yak schaut super aus, bequemer kann man glaub ich kaum sitzen und für meine Zwecke (hauptsächlich auf kleineren und mittelgroßen Seen) scheint es ideal zu sein. 
Die niedriger Sitztiefe und die erhöhte Boardwand wirken sehr beruhigend auf mich. #6
Jetzt grübel ich über einen Punkt nach: das Boot hat keine Lenzlöcher, wobei sich an den üblichen Stellen, wo sonst bei vielen Booten die Löcher sind, Vertiefungen befinden (so, als ob hier selbständig noch welche hinein gebohrt werden könnten?). |kopfkrat
Den Händler habe ich nicht gefragt, da mir das erst im Nachhinein aufgefallen ist.
Was meint ihr dazu? Da Synergy selbst ist ja ein sehr beliebtes Boot insgesamt gewesen? 
Bin an dem Boot schon sehr interessiert - kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die fehlenden Lenzlöcher ein Problem sind, oder?
Many thanks |rolleyes


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Gibt es Menschen, die etwas anderes paddeln, als ein fishin ??
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> #h
> Piet




*Nur die mit Geschmack * #y  

duck und wech....


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



greece68 schrieb:


> Jungs, brauch enoch einmal eine Einschätzung von Euch:
> habe heute ein wirklich gutes Angebot für ein Synergy 14 Angler mit Ruder bekommen.
> Das Yak schaut super aus, bequemer kann man glaub ich kaum sitzen und für meine Zwecke (hauptsächlich auf kleineren und mittelgroßen Seen) scheint es ideal zu sein.
> Die niedriger Sitztiefe und die erhöhte Boardwand wirken sehr beruhigend auf mich. #6
> Jetzt grübel ich über einen Punkt nach: das Boot hat keine Lenzlöcher, wobei sich an den üblichen Stellen, wo sonst bei vielen Booten die Löcher sind, Vertiefungen befinden (so, als ob hier selbständig noch welche hinein gebohrt werden könnten?). |kopfkrat
> Den Händler habe ich nicht gefragt, da mir das erst im Nachhinein aufgefallen ist.
> Was meint ihr dazu? Da Synergy selbst ist ja ein sehr beliebtes Boot insgesamt gewesen?
> Bin an dem Boot schon sehr interessiert - kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die fehlenden Lenzlöcher ein Problem sind, oder?
> Many thanks |rolleyes




Die fehlenden Lenzlöcher sind nur ein Problem wenn Du Wasser übernimmst ( Wellengang,Kentern) das bekommst Du nicht wieder raus
Untergehen wird es aber nicht, Du sitzt dann "nur" im Wasser.

Ob man die Bohren kann? Ist kritisch, SOT´s sind ja Doppelhüllen und die Lenzlöcher sind eigentlich in der Form so mit drin.
Wenn das unter den angedeuteten Löchern Vollmaterial ist sollte das gehen,aber das glaube ich eigentlich nicht und dann bekommst Du das zwischen Ober und Unterschale  kaum dicht.

Der Rumpf ist wohl derselbe wie das Ride von Wilderness und der ist schon sehr stabil und der Sitz ist Klasse, von der Stabilität her machst Du also nichts falsch.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bräuchte nchmal ein paar Tipps bezüglich einer passenden Schwimmweste. Habt ihr da besonders empfehlenswerte Modelle parat? 
Will jetzt keine in rot, gelb, blau oder so...in den USA gibt es ja reichlich Anglerschwimmwesten, aber bei uns sind es dann eher grüne oder olivfarbene wohl. Aber was macht da besonders Sinn, wenn man im Kajak mit nem besonders komfortablen Sitz fischen will? 

Thanks #6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Automaticwesten sind ne tolle Sache aber damit kommste nicht mehr aufs Jak mit einer Schwimmhilfe schon #6


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Naja, ich denke in Küstengewässern ist so eine Rettungsweste sicher sinnvoll, aber auf meinen Binnengewässern sollte eine passende Kajakweste als Schwimmweste einen entspechende Sicherheitserweiterung sein und auch genügen.   

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=117162&k_id=0907&hot=0

http://www.sea-sports.de/Wasserspor....html?sessID=iolv5r07ml1eujn4be9ria31rpnsqqc5


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

ich glaube man möchte mit seiner Weste nicht neben seiner Jolle bis zum Ufer schwimmen ich fahre gelegentlich mehr als 500m hinaus ,ich muß wieder einsteigen können und das geht nicht mit ner Automatic


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Bei der Automatic Weste kann man die Luft doch auch wieder rauslassen oder nicht ?


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Okay, denke das mit der richtigen Schwimmweste ist sicher abhängig vom Gewässer....!
Mal ne andere Frage, weil ich nicht so direkt hier im Thread ne passende Antwort gefunden habe.
Ist es wirklich empfehlenswert, bei einer Wathose als Bekleidung im Kajak entsprechend Watschuhe einzusetzen oder wären da z.B. stabile, aber sehr leichte Wassersportschuhe (Merrell Aquasport z.B.) nicht wesentlich sinnvoller....mit den ließe es sich im Falle eines Kenterns sicher auch leichter schwimmen?!
Oder was tragt ihr für Schuhwerk, wenn ihr eine Wathose anhabt?!


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Genau! Ventil auf und weg ist die Luft....naja, jedenfalls das böse :r CO2....denn das läßt sich so schön komprimieren..... :m




Und wieviel Auftrieb hat die dann noch? #y

Siehste und deswegen halte ich Feststoffwesten für´s Yak wesentlich Sinnvoller als Automatiken.

 Der Hauptpunkt der Ohnmachtssicherheit ist für mich nicht so kritisch, auf dem Jak kann einem ja nicht so viel passieren und dann ist es mir wichtiger wieder ins Boot zu kommen als von der Weste automatisch gedreht zu werden.
getreu dem Motto: 
lieber falschrum im Boot sitzen als richtigrum im Wasser treiben :q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



greece68 schrieb:


> Okay, denke das mit der richtigen Schwimmweste ist sicher abhängig vom Gewässer....!
> Mal ne andere Frage, weil ich nicht so direkt hier im Thread ne passende Antwort gefunden habe.
> Ist es wirklich empfehlenswert, bei einer Wathose als Bekleidung im Kajak entsprechend Watschuhe einzusetzen oder wären da z.B. stabile, aber sehr leichte Wassersportschuhe (Merrell Aquasport z.B.) nicht wesentlich sinnvoller....mit den ließe es sich im Falle eines Kenterns sicher auch leichter schwimmen?!
> Oder was tragt ihr für Schuhwerk, wenn ihr eine Wathose anhabt?!




Ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, da man meist die Watschuhe schon hat zieht man sie halt an, sind zwar völlig overequipped fürs sitzen im Boot, aber was solls...

Wassersportschuhe passen häufig nicht über die dicken Füsslinge von Wathosen weil sie fürs Barfusstragen gemacht worden sind. (jedenfalls bei meiner Schuhgrösse (45) ist das schwierig)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Für den Preis der verlinkten "Schwimmhilfen" gibt es auch schon Automatikwesten. 
Meine ist nicht mehr "automatisch" . Öffnet nur manuell mit Handauslösung !
So kann ich im Zweifel selbst entscheiden.
Zuerst versuchen wieder ins Kajak zu kommen, und wenn das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht klappt dann habe ich lieber die aufgeblasen um den Hals als so eine gefütterte Angelweste !!!


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

@greece: Watschuhe braucht man nur wenn man auch am Zielstrand watangeln möchte oder über Stock und Stein muss. Sonst sind Baumarktklogs für 10 Euro -die mit den Löchern und dem Hackenstriemen - völlig ausreichend. Billiger und viel leichter. 
Wassersport hat da nicht viel zu bieten, da man ja mit dicken Socken und Neoprenfüßling reinpassen muss. Habe da schon rumgefragt.


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich hab einfache Neopren Watschuhe da pass ich mit den Füßlingen gut rein und die sind leicht und bequem


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich auch gemacht! :vik: Im Falle eines Falles kann auch ich so selbst entscheiden....
> 
> Und das mit den Schuhen: Ich habe mir welche von Askan besorgt (Surferschuhe). Die sind nicht so groß wie die Watschuhe...und in der passenden Größe gibts die auch (bis Gr. 48!). #h




Und wie habt ihr das gemacht ? ;+ |kopfkrat 

Lg Jogi #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Entweder du machst es wie ich und kaufst gleich eine die nur per Hand ausgelöst wird ( die auch gleich ein paar Euro billiger war  ) , oder du nimmst die wasserlösliche "Tablette" raus und ersetzt sie durch eine passende Mutter .


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Meine Mudder will da nicht mit rein, sagt sie. Nee aber mal im ernst was möchtet ihr entscheiden ertrinken oder nicht ;+  ich glaube das es egal ist zu welcher Jahreszeit ,es kommt auf Sek. an wenn ich aufgeheizt durch  die Sonne in die 18 Grad kalte Ostsee falle oder im Winter  als erstes erschrickt man sich und macht eine nicht zu kontrollierende Schnappatmung wenn man nun mit dem aushusten des geschlucken Wasser im Gange ist kann man sich bestimmt noch überlegen Luft rein oder raus aus der guten Automatic #d  wichtig ist noch zuerwähnen eine feste Beziehung mit seinem Schiff einzugehen und zwar noch wenn man im selbigen sitzt in diesen Sinne #h


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Das Landen von Fischen vom Kajak aus ist mit Vorischt zu genießen! :q

http://www.youtube.com/user/KayakFishingTales#p/a/u/0/EpbNMk7Y3ic


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Luckyjonas85 schrieb:


> Das Landen von Fischen vom Kajak aus ist mit Vorischt zu genießen! :q
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/KayakFishingTales#p/a/u/0/EpbNMk7Y3ic




Das Lesezeichen ist gespeichert...:q:q


----------



## Odery

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem RMT TANGO welches es bei "Angeln und Meer" in Lübeck gibt? Überlege mir das zuzulegen...

Wir wohl nur auf Waakenitz und RZ See zum Fliegenfischen eingesetzt werden.

Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wenn Du "nur" Fliegenfischen im Süßwasser willst solltest Du Dir mal den Ocean Nachbau bei Achim Stahl / Serious Flyfishing in Kiel angucken. Null Aufbauten an denen was hängen bleibt, (mir zu)klein, aber äußerst günstig, ich meine 500 Euro Systempreis incl. Paddel und Sitz. 
Nachteil: Der hat selbst noch nicht dringesessen#d und kann dir viel vom Fliegenfischen erzählen aber nicht vom Paddeln, Extras einbauen etc.

Preislich und zum Fliegenfischen aber super, schön "nackt" eben.


----------



## greece68

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Männers, brauch noch einmal eine Einschätzung von denjenigen, die mit Schwimmweste im SOT unterwegs sind.
Bekomme das Mad River Synergy mit dem bekannten bzw. beliebt, komfortablen Sitzsystem. Jetzt möchte ich mir eine Schimmweste anschaffen und hatte das hier ja auch schon thematisiert. Nun habe ich nicht wirklich berücksichtigt, dass ich ja einen Sitz habe, der kein Schalensitz ist, sondern eher den unteren Rücken stützt. Es gibt in den US Foren immer wieder den Hinweis auf passende PFD's, die den unteren Rücken insbesondere für SOT Kajaks frei lassen. Was denkt ihr, ist das so relevant? Habe eine Weste von Ranger im Auge:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=117162&k_id=0907&hot=0 

Die macht nen sehr ordentlichen und top verarbeitete Eindruck auf mich, geht aber etwas tiefer im Rücken, als z.B. diese hier:

http://www.altrec.com/nrs/chinook-mesh-back-fishing-pfd

Was denkt Ihr, worauf sollte ich dabei neben der Passform der Weste achten?

Many thanks


----------



## Odery

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin, hab noch mal ne Frage and die Kajak-Angler:

Gibt es Probleme wenn man gro0e Fische landet? Im RZ See sind Hechte um die 1m-120m keine Seltenheit und Welse gibt es da auch bis 2m... Hab ich da vom SOT überhaupt eine Chance? 

Grüße #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Odery schrieb:


> Moin, hab noch mal ne Frage and die Kajak-Angler:
> 
> Gibt es Probleme wenn man gro0e Fische landet? Im RZ See sind Hechte um die 1m-120m keine Seltenheit und Welse gibt es da auch bis 2m... Hab ich da vom SOT überhaupt eine Chance?
> 
> Grüße #h



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqVEvNocKTA


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Odery schrieb:


> Moin, hab noch mal ne Frage and die Kajak-Angler:
> 
> Gibt es Probleme wenn man gro0e Fische landet? Im RZ See sind Hechte um die 1m-120m keine Seltenheit und Welse gibt es da auch bis 2m... Hab ich da vom SOT überhaupt eine Chance?
> 
> Grüße #h



Also DAS finde ich dann doch ein wenig Übertrieben...
Habe ja selbst schon ein 99m Langen :q Hecht gefangen, aber 120m !!!??? |kopfkrat


Schöner Schreibfehler, hat mich sehr amüsiert, vielen Dank dafür ;-)


Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Odery

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Schöner Schreibfehler, hat mich sehr amüsiert, vielen Dank dafür ;-)
> Mirco


 
#qSorry! 120cm sollte das heissen... Gut das ich nicht 1200mm schreiben wollte :q

Aber das mit dem Marlin hat mich jetzt überzeugt die Frage zurück zuziehen!

Grüße
PS: Samstag gehts hoffentlich los und ich darf mich in die Liste eintragen :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Heute Erkundungstour ohne Angel auf dem Ratzeburger See. Mal sehen, was das Echo so sagt und ob ich interessante Stellen im GPS markieren kann. Demnächst hab ich 2 Wochen "Urlaub" um am Haus zu basteln, und in den bastelfreien Zeiten werde ich mal den "Ratze" beangeln.
Wer sich da noch für interessiert, einfach mal posten
Piet


----------



## lippechris

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe jetzt schon viel in diesem Thread gelesen. Vor kurzem habe ich mir auch ein gutes gebrauchtes Sit-In gekauft. Eigentlich erstmal zum reinen paddeln, allerdings habe ich mir überlegt das gute Stück auch mal zum schleppen zu nutzen. Es handelt sich bei dem Kajak um ein "Prijon Capri I" für leichte Personen, welches recht wendig und meiner Meinung nach schnell ist.
Ich möchte mit Wobbler auf Hecht und eventuell Barsch und Zander schleppen, vorwiegend auf einem kleinen Stausee (3,5 km lang und 0,5 km breit).
Da allerdings noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung in Sachen Schleppfischen habe, hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen, welche ihr mir bestimmt beantworten könnt.

1. Habe vor, einen Rutenhalter hinter mir zu befestigen, um ungehindert paddeln zu können. Wie erkenne ich Bisse? Allein durch die lossurrende Bremse?

2. Könnt ihr mir eine aktuelle Empfehlung für eine günstige Einsteiger-Tele-Schlepprute geben? (Stehe normalerweie auf Steckruten, aber hierfür ist eine Telerute doch komfortabler wegen einfacherem Transport)

3. Welche Wobbler lassen sich zum Hecht-Schleppen nutzen, in meinem Vorrat vom normalen Spinnen befinden sich bis jetzt: Salmo Perch, Zalt, SPRO Power Catcher Snake, ABU Tormentor, Rapala Countdown, Rapala Floating (Jointed), Rapala X-Rap Jointed und nen alter ABU HI-LOW. Natürlich alles verschiedene Dekore von natürlich wie Barsch oder Weißfisch bis auffällig wie Firetiger. Da lässt sich doch bestimmt auch was von zum Schleppen nutzen, oder?

3. Wie ist die von euch bevorzugte Geschwindigkeit? Sind Fänge bei "normaler" Geschwindigkeit (kein lahmer, aber auch kein leistungssportlicher Paddelstil) möglich?

Wenn ihr sonst noch Tipps habt - bin absolut nicht lernresistent!

Und nein, ich möchte mir keinen Motor kaufen, da ich beide Hobbys - Angeln und Paddeln - verbinden möchte.


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Jungs,
hab mir grad eine neue Feststoffweste gekauft.
Es ist die Artistic Lake Tourer.
Sie macht einen uten Eindruck und in Verbindung mit meiner Wathose und der Paddeljacke ist meine Ausrüstung nun Komplett:m.

Bald geht es dann wieder auf die Ostsee#6, mache mit meiner Frau von 07.-14.08. Urlaub in Heiligenhafen.
Da werde ich mal einen Tag auf dem Wasser verbringen.
Hat noch einer einen Tip zu den Fanggründen?
Geht noch der Dorsch oder lieber mit Watti auf Platte?

Würde mich auch über ein Treffen freuen! Einer Zeit und Lust?

Udo#h


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



lippechris schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> 1. Habe vor, einen Rutenhalter hinter mir zu befestigen, um ungehindert  paddeln zu können. Wie erkenne ich Bisse? Allein durch die lossurrende  Bremse?



Schau Dir mal den Prijon Cruiser 320 Angler an. Da ist ein Rutenhalter hinter dem Sitz und einer vorn in der Luke. 
Ich habe mein Boot (Cruiser 430) auch entsprechend umbauen lassen. Nach 2  Jahren Nutzung meine ich der Halter hinter dem Sitz ist mehr zum  Transport geeignet um die Rute beim Paddeln aus dem Weg zu haben. Den  vorderen würde ich heute VOR der Luke einbauen lassen, dann kann man mit  Spritzschutz fahren und die Rute ist beim Schleppen etwas weiter weg  vomm Paddel.


----------



## lippechris

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Okay, danke schonmal.

Und welche Wobbler würdet ihr auf Hecht zum Schleppen empfehlen?


----------



## holypaulus

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Luckyjonas85 schrieb:


> Das Landen von Fischen vom Kajak aus ist mit Vorischt zu genießen! :q
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/KayakFishingTales#p/a/u/0/EpbNMk7Y3ic



Man gut die Ostsee ist meist Haifrei 

Gruß Holger


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h Moin zusammen..hat noch jemand Urlaub die Tage und will vielleicht mal mit mir auch Hecht und Waller auf der Wakenitz?
Wetter ist ja eh nur ein menthales Problem.. wer will, gerne melden. |supergri


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moinsen Piet Urlaub ja, bin aber gerade mächtig am renovieren sonst darf ich bald nicht mehr zum fischen und bei meinen Glück, fang ich noch 3 Waller und 18 Hechte  und ich mag nicht Fische fangen die ich nicht esse. Deswegen werde ich mir noch 1 Tag dieser Woche raussuchen der keine menthalen Probs hat und dann geht es an die Ostsee #6#h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Hobiejünger hab da mal ne Frage wer von euch hat sich zusätzlich Rutenhalter montiert wo und wie villt. mit Bild  haut das hin mit den Antrieb ? Ich habe mir derbe Rückenschmerzen zugezogen bei den Haltern hintern Sitz man wir ja auch nicht jünger|gr: und man hat sie nicht ständig im Auge die Ruten


----------



## armyn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin leute
morgen bekomme ich mei neues sot
damit wolte ich auf der ostsee schleppen auf mefo oder dorsch, aber welche schnur würdet ihr dafür empfehlen?
geflochtene oder monofile?
anfang november gehts dann nach als, um richtig spass zu haben
man sieht sich am wasser
bis denne:vik:


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



armyn schrieb:


> moin leute
> morgen bekomme ich mei neues sot
> damit wolte ich auf der ostsee schleppen auf mefo oder dorsch, aber welche schnur würdet ihr dafür empfehlen?
> geflochtene oder monofile?
> anfang november gehts dann nach als, um richtig spass zu haben
> man sieht sich am wasser
> bis denne:vik:



ich nimm immer gefochtene als Hauptschnur ,schalte aber immer ca 1 m Monoschnur oder Fluorcarbon davor als kleinen Puffer |wavey:*
*

davor


----------



## armyn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin
kajak ist jetzt da und habs schon ausprobiert aufn teich, klasse sache
nur noch ne frage, haben denn alle dabei ne wathose an oder gibts da noch ws anderes? trochenanzug oder neopren
ne wathose is ja bestimmt nich so sicher oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



armyn schrieb:


> ...ne wathose is ja bestimmt nich so sicher oder lieg ich da falsch?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs


----------



## armyn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin
schön zu sehen, das es auch mit wathose geht:vik:


----------



## vatas-sohn

*Abschied!*

So ist das im Leben: Man trifft sich und man trennt sich! Ich  verabschiede mich nach Aufhebung meiner Sperre nun aus diesem Board. Die  Gründe dafür dürften den meisten hier bekannt sein. Wer mich treffen  will, kann mir gerne eine PN über das edit wg. ungenehmigter Werbung #6 senden. 

Ich wünsche allen eine gute Zeit, dicke Fische und allzeit eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel! |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Wir sehen uns edit wg. ungenehmigter Werbung !


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

sind da nicht schon alle Kajakfahrer hin ? Ich meine ja


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> sind da nicht schon alle Kajakfahrer hin ? Ich meine ja



jo BB die sind jetzt alle im K-Af |wavey:


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> sind da nicht schon alle Kajakfahrer hin ? Ich meine ja




Natüüüüürlich#6|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

|wavey: moin nach langer Zeit hat es mich aus aktuellem Anlass hat es mich wieder in diesen Trööt gezogen, um hier noch einmal auf die erforderlichen Konsequenzen aus dem Kajakunfall in Mecklenburghinzuweisen. Für jedes Event mit Wurst und Bier nehmen wir uns Zeit, für die Teilnahme an Schulungen bezüglich Sicherheit leider nicht. 
Schon in der Bellybootzeit gab es von mehreren die Anregung, zu diesem Thema etwas zu veranstalten...leider ohne Resonanz. Ich selbst habe hier auf alle erforderlichen Faktoren beim Angeln vom Kajak hingewiesen und die Organisation einer Veranstaltung angeboten. leider hat es niemanden interessiert. Jetzt melden sich nach derartigen Unfällen Menschen zu Wort, die nichts mit dem Thema Kajakangeln am Hut haben und es äußern sich verstärkt Leute, die genau wissen, das sie nie versucht haben, in voller Ausrüstung wieder auf das Bootzu kommen. Genau das ist bei den Temperaturen aber das Hauptproblem! Ich kann jedem Kajakangler nur empfehlen, diese Art Training durchzuführen. Wer nicht absolut sicher ist, es zu schaffen, der hat mit dem Kajak nichts auf der Ostsee zu suchen.
Für mich wird das Kajakangeln weiterhin die schönste Form des Angelns bleiben, aber immer auf der sicheren Seite. Und gerade wegen meiner Erfahrungen aus der Seefahrt werde ich damit aufhören (müssen), wenn ich die Sicherheit nicht mehr garantieren kann. dann werde ich eben Brandungsangler . DENKT EINMAL ÜBER EURE EIGENE EINSTELLUNG NACH
Bis bald am
 Wasser
Piet


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Piet, so ganz richtig ist das ja nun auch nicht. Das Interesse ist da, wie man ja jetzt am geplanten Treffen im Mai auf Fehmarn sieht. |wavey:
Dort wird sicherlich auch SICHERHEIT ein Thema sein.

Und auch ein Treffen auf dem Ratzeburger See würde sicherlich auf rege Beteiligung stossen. Aber vielleicht warten die anderen ja genauso wie ich, dass Du die Orga übernimmst oder zumindest einen Thread mit Terminvorschlägen aufmachtst und/oder um Mithilfe bei der Orga bittest. Zur Erinnering die Kopie eines Zitates von Dir, dass Du das vorhattest. Ich zumindest habe diesbezüglich leider nichts mehr von Dir gehört |bla:

Zitat:
Zitat von *Dorsch-Schnappi* 

 
_So, da haben wir jetzt die 25 voll :vik:_

Loiiide wie cool ist das denn und ich bin überzeugt, dass es eigentlich noch mehr sind. Also werde ich mal versuchen mit der Grönaufraktion irgendwas im Juni zu organisieren. terminsuche und Inhalte folgen...:q
Piet


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> ...Das Interesse ist da, wie man ja jetzt am geplanten Treffen im Mai auf Fehmarn sieht. |wavey:
> Dort wird sicherlich auch SICHERHEIT ein Thema sein...



Das ist schon immer das oberste Thema gewesen !
Auch im ist das das wichtigste Thema !
Und bei dem Treffen im Mai wird bestimmt auch sehr darauf geachtet werden !


----------



## skunze

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Piet, so ganz richtig ist das ja nun auch nicht. Das Interesse ist da, wie man ja jetzt am geplanten Treffen im Mai auf Fehmarn sieht. |wavey:
> Dort wird sicherlich auch SICHERHEIT ein Thema sein.



Moin, Moin,

wo finde ich Infos zu besagten Treffen im Mai. Kann man dazu stossen?

VG Stefan


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Es ist ein Treffen eines externen Forums !
Direkte Verweise oder Links werden hier nicht gern gesehen !


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin zusammen..Anfang Juli habe ich zwei Wochen Laub..nämlich Ur  will dann mit der Schute den Amazonas des Nordens befischen..wenn wer Lust und Kajak hat, gerne melden.
|wavey:
Piet


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Peter...

...wenn ich Urlaub hätte zu dieser komischen Zeit (...HALLO! ...WACKEN#h)...und mein Kajak (Ocean Prowler Ultra 4.7)...schon da wäre , dann würden WIR gnadenlos in die Fischgründe fahren!!!

Schöne grüße nach GG!


----------



## Snakesfreak

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin,

lese auch gespannt den Tread und will mir jetzt auch ein SOT holen.

Will es sowohl am Meer als auch in Binnengewässern benutzen.

Dachte an ein Ocean Prowler oder ein Native Watercraft, hoffe ihr könnt mir auch eurem Erfahrungsschatz helfen...|kopfkrat

Gruß aus Münster

Tobi


----------



## Kajakpaul

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Hallo Snakesfreak

ich bin auch neu hier. Ich habe mir ein Ride 135 von Wildernessystems gekauft und habe festgestelt das selbst beim fahren auf glattem Wasser doch etwas Wasser durch die Lenzöffnugen gedrückt wird, es fließt zwar sofort wieder ab aber für einen nassen A.... reicht es auf alle Fälle, will sagen Du solltest darauf achten das Dein neues Kajak über einen Sitz verfügt.
Gruß Paul


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h Glückwunsch zu den Booten und immer tight lines.
Ein Wahnsinn, wie die Flotte wächst. Wenn ich noch daran denke, wie mich Hardy mit seinem Kajak angefixt hat, da waren es hier an der Küste so wenig SOT , dass man die an einer Hand abzählen konnte. Da habe ich meine Schute gekauft und diesen trööt begründet...|supergri schön|supergri
So kann es weitergehen.
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Du warst ja mitsamt Schute sogar im letzten Blinker und auch noch von der Schokoseite ...... ( hinten) duck und wech


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Du warst ja mitsamt Schute sogar im letzten Blinker und auch noch von der Schokoseite ...... ( hinten) duck und wech


 
janeeja es ist ja auch fast unmöglich, ohne vereinbarten Termin ein Frontfoto zu bekommen...einfach zu schnell 
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

moin zusammen.. endlich gehen die Temperaturen runter und auch das Wasser kommt in Bereiche, die die Dorsche lieben. Zeit, um die Schute wieder seefest zu machen und da Equipment auf Vordermann zu bringen. es ist eben ein riesiger Unterschied, ob man auf die Wakenitz oder auf die Ostsee geht. Also daran denken ;-)
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Piet ich war gestern bei ca.-4 grad ins Auto los nach Dahme dort angekommen bei + 5.5 grad  sah ich dickes Wasser das ein ausbooten unmöglich machte  also wieder weg kurz um die Ecke nach Kellinghusen  von Land aus sah alles gut aus auf dem Wasser war alles andere als schön mit dem Jak da wünschte ich mir mein Belly zurück  und bin nach ca. 1Stunde wieder ab vom Hof man müsste jemanden dort oben anrufen können der ein Jak hat und einschätzen kann was geht so habe ich wieder einmal nur meinen Tankstellenpächter was zukommen lassen #q#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin Piet ich war gestern bei ca.-4 grad ins Auto los nach Dahme dort angekommen bei + 5.5 grad  sah ich dickes Wasser das ein ausbooten unmöglich machte  also wieder weg kurz um die Ecke nach Kellinghusen  von Land aus sah alles gut aus auf dem Wasser war alles andere als schön mit dem Jak da wünschte ich mir mein Belly zurück  und bin nach ca. 1Stunde wieder ab vom Hof man müsste jemanden dort oben anrufen können der ein Jak hat und einschätzen kann was geht so habe ich wieder einmal nur meinen Tankstellenpächter was zukommen lassen #q#h



das hört sich nicht gut an...am 4.11.machen wir alles richtig kannst ja mit kommen|rolleyes
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Aufen  Sondach? Na mal sehen#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Aufen  Sondach? Na mal sehen#h





		PHP:
	



tja...immer wieder sonntags.Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:viker Wettergott spielt mit:






Ist doch schick oder?
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Start Timmendorf Nähe der Therme gegen 1000 Uhr.
Wind südliche Richtungen mit sanften 3 Bft.
wer Lust hat..einfach kommen
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

#h So war unser Sonntag vor 
Timmendorf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmoY3wX2A1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ray

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

...hab auch wieder ein neues Video fertig:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPLP_IdrB6o&feature=plcp


----------



## raku

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Super Video und Fische

Gruß
Raku


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

schöner Film Ray . 
:k  

Hast Du die Unterwasserlinse schon getestet?

Piet


----------



## bernie

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Ray!
Wieder echt klasse.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

weiß jemand von euch wo ich diese Ausleger her bekomme?
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch wo ich diese Ausleger her bekomme?
> Gruß Knurri


#h nach laaaanger Zeit..moin Knurri 
Hast Du mal Dirk gefragt? oder Blindfischer oder Paddelfisch?
Piet


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Nicht die selben, aber immerhin : http://www.pike-attack.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p1631_YAK-GEAR-Kajak-Outriggers---Auslegersystem.html


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Danke Mario. Die von mir verlinkten sind wohl ein Eigenbau.Gibt es also so nicht zu kaufen.
Genau die Teile die du verlinkt hast, habe ich mir auch schon gestern angesehen.
Hat zufällig jemand von euch schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit diesen Auslegern gemacht. Bringen die Teile etwas mehr Stabilität ins Kajak?
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Und vor allem:
Kann man dann nen Motor ranhängen?
Ernsthafte Frage...


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und vor allem:
> Kann man dann nen Motor ranhängen?
> Ernsthafte Frage...


tse tse der Smut nun wieder

|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

son kleinen 2 Pser......
Bin ein alter Sack und muss nicht mehr paddeln müssen..


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> son kleinen 2 Pser......
> Bin ein alter Sack und muss nicht mehr paddeln müssen..



kannst doch am Barschberg rodeln...:m


----------



## Miracoli79

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



seaside schrieb:


> sowas meinte ich:
> 
> Ich habe auch noch keine ideale Lösung. Aber dafür endlich nen schönen Rutenhalter
> 
> grüße
> 
> Peter




Falls noch jemand das mit Skipasshaltern versuchen möchte, diese und auch ander nützliche Anglertools zum kleinen Preis gibts auch hier: 

http://www.werbeartikel-dresden.de/de/Freizeit-Reisen-Haushalt/Outdoor-Artikel/Wandern-Freizeit

oder hier:
http://www.werbeartikel-dresden.de/.../Schluesselbaender-Lanyards/Schluesselbaender


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



Miracoli79 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand das mit Skipasshaltern versuchen möchte, diese und auch ander nützliche Anglertools zum kleinen Preis gibts auch hier:
> 
> http://www.werbeartikel-dresden.de/de/Freizeit-Reisen-Haushalt/Outdoor-Artikel/Wandern-Freizeit
> 
> oder hier:
> http://www.werbeartikel-dresden.de/.../Schluesselbaender-Lanyards/Schluesselbaender




Genau ! So 'ne Fahrradhupe oder ein Vogelhäuschen haben mir auf meinem SOT noch gefehlt  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Angler aus NRW mit Kayak tödlich in Ostsee verunglückt:
http://www.express.de/panorama/karf...rw-in-der-ostsee-ertrunken,2192,22246070.html


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Oje, hab das eben auf Welt.de gesehen. Da stand nichts von einem Angler, hatte aber einen Verdacht...


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

traurige sache......


----------



## raku

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> traurige sache......



Klar, traurige Sache, aber wie beklo....  muß ich sein, bei den Wasser-/ Lufttemperaturen 4-5 BFT mit einem Kakjak ohne Rettungsmittel, ohne zweiten Mann rumzuschippern....#q#q

Und es gibt Ecken auf dieser Welt, da gehören die Berge und das Meer nun mal zu, da macht man nen Fehler evtl. nur einmal.....


----------



## kaschie

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Habe heute in den Lübecker Nachrichten gelesen, dass der Mann tatsächlich keine Schwimmweste um hatte. Er soll aus Nordrhein-Westfalen kommen. Ich denke, dass er wohl nicht so erfahren war.

An dieser Stelle farge ich mich, ob es wohl Sinn macht sich mit dem Boot zu sichern. Ich meine mit einer Sicherungsleine, wie es die Wellenreiter machen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass man beim Kentern bei diesen Temperaturen ersteinmal geschockt ist und das Boot dann vielleicht schon abgetrieben?
Sichert Ihr Euch mit Eurem Kajak?

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## bgolli

Moin Jungs,

echt traurig, schon wieder ist einer von uns gegangen! 

Denkt bitte immer an die richtige Bekleidung und orientiert euch an der Wasser- und nicht an der Lufttemperatur. Eine Schwimmweste ist ein MUSS für Belly und Kayakangler! 

Die Kayakangler bitte die Paddelsicherung und Sicherungsleine zum Kayak nicht vergessen, die Dinger treiben schneller ab als man meint und wenn es erstmal weg ist, dann hat man ein Problem!

Wenn es geht, fahrt nicht alleine raus, ist aber einfacher gesagt als getan! Das kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen :-(

Ein wasserdichtes oder wasserdicht eingepacktes Handy zum Hilferuf sollte dabei sein! GPS für die Rettungskoordinaten oder plötzlichem Seenebel sind auch ganz prima, wenn man es braucht!

Warum trifft es eigentlich öfter die Kayakfahrer und weniger die Bellybootfahrer? Das Kayak ist eigentlich das sicherere Gefährt. Trügerisch ist nur die Möglichkeit auch dann noch rausfahren zu können, wenn die Bellybootfahrer von der Brandung schon wieder an den Strand gespült werden und ein Einsehen haben, dass das nix bringt!!!

Die Anfänger unter den Kayakfahrern müssen dann einfach auf die Leute mit Erfahrung hören, aber das klappt nicht immer, wie wir eigentlich alle aus Erfahrung wissen!

Schade, das der Jupp nicht die Geduld aufgebracht hat,  auf bessere Bedingungen, oder einen Trip mit erfahrenen Hobby-Kollegen zu warten! Die hätten ihm bezüglich der Sicherheitsausrüstung sicher den Marsch geblasen ... und ihn als Anfänger bei den Bedingungen nicht aufs Wasser gelassen!

ALSO: Bitte lernt aus den Erfahrungen, die andere schon für euch gemacht haben! Der Erfahrungsaustausch und die Verabredungsmöglichkeit ist ja ein Sinn dieses Forums!!!

Passt auf euch und andere auf!

Björn


----------



## staffag

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*



kaschie schrieb:


> Habe heute in den Lübecker Nachrichten gelesen, dass der Mann tatsächlich keine Schwimmweste um hatte. Er soll aus Nordrhein-Westfalen kommen. Ich denke, dass er wohl nicht so erfahren war.
> 
> An dieser Stelle farge ich mich, ob es wohl Sinn macht sich mit dem Boot zu sichern. Ich meine mit einer Sicherungsleine, wie es die Wellenreiter machen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass man beim Kentern bei diesen Temperaturen ersteinmal geschockt ist und das Boot dann vielleicht schon abgetrieben?
> Sichert Ihr Euch mit Eurem Kajak?
> 
> Gruß
> Karsten



Hallo,

alle Ausrüstungsteile müssen am Boot und/oder an der Person fixiert sein, sonst ist es nach einem Kentern nahezu unmöglich das wieder zu  bekommen. 
Also
- Paddel mit Sicherungsleine am Boot fixieren
- das gleiche mit der Angel (owohl die ggf. nicht lebens- wichtig ist
und auf jeden Fall das Boot mit Sicherungsleine an der Person fixieren. 
Letzteres ist extrem wichtig, da ein ungesichertes Boot bereits bei geringstem Wind abtreibt und schwimmend kaum noch eingeholt werden kann. Mit der hoffentlich angelegten Schwimmweste und ggf. noch im Watanzug lässt sich kein Schwimmtempo erreichen, das genügt das Boot einzuholen!

Günter


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

4 Auflandig ist, bei warmen wetter, schon nicht die beste idee.
leider hat es ihn gleich richtig getroffen


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Erstmal mein Beileid an die Familie. 

Warum ist er bei diesen Bedingungen rausgefahren?
--> vermutlich kommt er nicht so häufig an die Küste, sah das Meer und wollte Fische fangen. 
Ähnliches haben wir wohl alle schon erlebt. Angeln ist eben doch eine Sucht und da setzt die Vernunft manchmal aus. 
Ansonsten hoffe ich aber, dass einige aus diesem traurigen Ereigniss ihre Lehren ziehen.



bgolli schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> .............
> 
> Warum trifft es eigentlich öfter die Kayakfahrer und weniger die Bellybootfahrer? Das Kayak ist eigentlich das sicherere Gefährt. Trügerisch ist nur die Möglichkeit auch dann noch rausfahren zu können, wenn die Bellybootfahrer von der Brandung schon wieder an den Strand gespült werden und ein Einsehen haben, dass das nix bringt!!!
> 
> ...........
> 
> Björn



Wieso ist denn das Kayak sicherer? Im Belly hab ich nen viel tieferen Schwerpunkt und werde nicht von 2 Wellen auf einmal angepackt. Aus Sicherheitsgründen bleib ich lieber beim Belly, auch wenn das Kayak so schön schnell ist...


----------



## toni1983

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

hallo an alle!!!!
ich suche ein angelkajak für große seen,flüsse und für die ostsee. ich weiß aber nicht welches ich mir kaufen soll#q
hatt jemand erfahrungen mit dem tarpon 120 und hobi?
was meint ihr lieber das tarpon? und mit der rest kohle zubehör kaufen oder ein hobi? 
schon mal danke für die antworten

gruß boris


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Moin Boris!

Wichtig ist das Du genug Kohle für die Ausrüstung übrig hasst. Ich bin selbst begeisterter Hobie-Outback besitzer, aber ich weiß halt auch was das Ding kostet und was man sonst noch so braucht... mind. 800 Euro für Klamotten, Echo, Sicherungsleinen, Kajakwagen, Backup-Kompass, Dachgepäckträger, ...... 

Mit dem Hobie bewegst Du dich sehr elegant auf dem Wasser und kannst Sachen machen die mit dem Paddel einfach nicht gehen, ob es ums Freihand-Schleppfischen geht oder das Manövrieren in der Strömung mit der Angel in der Hand, die Dinger sind schon klasse. Wenns mal auffrischt hat man damit auch mehr Reserven, die Beine sind halt dicker als die Arme und die Sitzposition ist recht Windschlüpfrig. 

Das Tarpon ist aber auch ein sehr schnelles, sicheres, komfortables Boot.  Wäre bei den Paddelkajaks bei mir ziemlich weit oben au der Liste. 

Ich persönlich würde bei einem Verlust meines Bootes eher ein paar Monate länger auf ein neues Hobie sparen, aber es gibt auch viele zufriedene Paddelangler, ein guter Teil davon fährt das Tarpon. Andererseits- die Liste der Hobie-Fahrer die vorher 1 oder 2 z.T. hochwertige Paddelkajaks hatten ist lang, und keiner von denen würde den umgekehrten Weg gehen. |supergri Einer davon verkauft übrigens gerade ein gut ausgerüstetes Wilderness Ride, ein sehr schönes Boot. 

Tut mir leid wenn das nicht hilfreich war, aber ich finde es gibt da keine klare Antwort. Der Mehrpreis tut weh, aber wenn Du mich fragst ob es sich lohnt - ja, das tut es.  Übrigens: November/Dezember ist auf der Ostsee Hochsaison, aber zum Jahresende besteht immer die Chance auf ein Auslaufmodll mit 20-25% Nachlass.  Oder ein (evt. geflicktes) Gebrauchtboot, z.B. Bei Catawest. 

Gruß
#h
Frank


----------



## toni1983

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

danke frank für die antwort!

gibt es bei dem hobi antrieb irgend welche probleme? wie haltbar ist der antrib denn? was für strecken sind mit dem hobie den möglich? möchte auch auf sehr großen seen da mit.
möchte auch nicht so gerne in so einen teuren kajak rum boren für echo,rutenhalter und so weiter. geht es auch ohne?
ich weiß viele fragen aber ich kenne mich mit angelkajaks nicht aus.

gruß boris


----------



## serious

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Ich kann Dir ebenfalls nur zu einem Hobie raten, auch wenn es recht teuer ist. Aber es lohnt sich wirklich! Da bin ich ganz der Meinung von Frank! Du hast die Hände zum Angeln frei. Das ist einfach super. Lieber länger sparen. Ich habe mit dem Tretantrieb von Hobie seit Erwerb des Kayaks vor ca. 3 Jahren keine Probleme. Abspülen nach Gebrauch mit Süßwasser und regelmäßiges Fetten der Metallteile sollte aber Pflicht sein, auch wenn die Teile aus V 2A sind. Du kannst mit dem Hobie-Antrieb sehr entspannt Schleppfischen. An normalen Tagen mit Windstärken um 3bft. bin ich mindestens acht Stunden unterwegs und davon schleppe ich die meiste Zeit. Mit tut eher der Hintern weh, als dass ich müde werde. Also auch ein großer See ist kein Problem. Die Lust zum Anbauen von Rutenhaltern oder anderer Teile kommt irgendwann von allein..:q    

Gruß Udo


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

:vik: Moin zusammen... Wieso schleift das hier ? :-D  keiner mit Kajak mehr hier? So aber nu... :-D


----------



## Trombolum

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*


----------



## Krallblei

*AW: Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*

Geiles Teil. Hab nur ein aufblasbares mit Finne. Aber für meine Zwecke noch ausreichend.


----------

